# [Official] Chimp Challenge 2013!



## derickwm

Chimp Challenge Folders


* Folding Username ** Chimp Challenge Points ** Chimp Rank *arvidab116354051Deeeebs99541912JoshHuman59449413ZDngrfld55751374DonkeyPunch151451045935Amang37858786navynuke49935351807Scubadiver5934511628shelter_ocn30955089decali295905410Klue22295434211daikerjohn277746612Lutro0270059213kz9259088114Brab198797815agussio18872331647_Knucklehead184897417Jeppzer177881118gboeds176023319Rockhopper170123320nova4005157464621mm67146950022lacrossewacker145592523johnfold4sci134383724nagle3092130170625CloudX119778826NorxMAL119637527labnjab119046528Doc_Gonzo115990229Chooofoojoo106543330Kitler105426831Asustweaker104042632sstnt102333033LarsL102303334epidemic-08100399435K09208499423036Caleal98839137Dramatize96788938WLL7794413739valvehead927989404thKor89297541Extreme_Newbie88068442Kevdog83704343just4funuk82805944Op12580806845Ithanul80692746LemonSlice80479247MartinHalbhuber79731248iGuitarGuy74585249kubed_zero74045650Shpongle73021951EyesDilated72694052Greg12198670592253scifiguy70492754patricksiglin69774155Flyingtoilet66997456Avonosac65210857Wigger9064644658Fasttracker44064324559ColdFusionWi63628660Spaceblue63384861Samurai70762315662Jihadzero60759663Bal3Wolf60536164ElementR59091465Volvo59035766ericeod58980167Johny2458853568kpforce155839569Pccstudent55742670DarkSkyline1655579271infodump54855772txtrkandy52911173silentbravo52506874Biorganic52284375mxfreek0951393576BobsCooling50974977WiSK50457278mayford550235479Merestone50126580MahtaReika49336881Strider_200149324782IvantheDugtrio49094083mironccr34548988484rederdustwar48595985[T]yphoon46713086Ikem46662187spidey8146303188k4m1k4z344673389RussianJ44531790Totallydubbed44243691FIX_ToRNaDo44098092xenomorph11343752793stickg143353194DustDevil43035495$ilent43005296Firefly77742953097Bakudan42520398jcharlesr7542394999Starbomba422260100Atom413094101benpack101410557102darksun20410237103vanilla_eitz409378104Hacksword407044105u3b3rg33k405624106SweetAndLow404135107Hawk777th403912108Agent_kenshin402557109Jarble401524110Escatore399671111[CyGnus]396629112xTweetyBird394848113Go_Gators!394832114BackwoodsNC393166115REPUBLICOFGAMER392167116MAD_JIHAD391446117Cudaboy71391274118cam51037391013119nawon72386700120garry88383585121Lord_Xeb377216122stackcomputing.com374444123_TRU_371529124Rognin366728125slapstick01365523126CTRLurself363340127DizZz359082128SeD669358331129AgentHydra352665130Ssgtnubb351254131deegon351091132amder348615133BigJeebz343094134aas88keyz342500135X-Thumper-X341577136blazed1341130137BeefCurtins340605138Anthony20022334091139Hli530331386140Jeff_Alberts331102141CL1NT328217142jagz327569143my94rt326131144robwhite325564145Fir3Chi3f319017146rurushu315898147RunsLikeADeere312615148KOBALT311106149Dissentience308952150Kyronn94308700151pvt.joker308661152giganews35308234153cgull305716154MP-Canuck304086155nismo_USAF303500156gceclifton302672157TheBlademaster01301457158deafboy298079159Crunkosaur296800160Irisservice296544161WonderMutt296452162urgrandpasdog293025163magic8192289010164Zealotki11er286053165CPLMayo285259166TheGodofIris285156167PCModderMike284337168drew630283769169KBcobra283706170Jerrari283231171SI51283230172sunfish31831282714173NFSxperts279484174jetpuck73279467175RyanW278026176simonfredette274136177Michael_Lee272513178StarYoshi272150179Jj333_33270690180aroc91270313181mosi268352182JerseyDubbin264961183go4life263498184PR-Imagery262785185Jeffjet262222186GarTheConquer258053187Takemikazuchi_Type-00R256463188stolid256335189Colindj1120253912190Krusher33253392191Wheezo252424192tmontney249029193Ergates247709194killgoth2445243966195coachmark2241935196GungnirInd241800197Nitrogannex239710198aznchowboy650238848199ALUCARDVPR237918200the_beast237536201Tman5293237315202Atomfix236487203kennyparker1337234329204ForNever230484205M4ng03z228694206oldsk00l90228392207fogran226671208Scvhero224460209TwirlyWhirly555223837210Cotton223343211JustAnotherWave220919212OCN_NvidiaStorm211405213Malfunction14208840214Anonymous207094215jrDrofXer14202611216Jimbags200168217ps-gunkie199333218Xyxox198402219ironsurvivor197574220staccker197463221Comp4k197203222Sapientia196132223king4x4195803224Compaddict194969225anubis44193830226crystalhand193470227jellis142190229228dtolios189676229Rylo188773230raptor5150188035231majorhi184809232drnilly007179298233Monocog007178472234sayaman22178430235crazyap7178405236Sethy666177596237kremtok177429238kabj06174344239HerkFE173608240whlee172808241curve_in172391242SkippyDogg171892243Velathawen170159244Nissac169643245terryxviet168568246kyle170168479247Finrond167696248Unitas99007166938249Mr.Zergling165525250raiderxx163793251InsideJob163752252dallasathome162708253VisioDei162030254MC-Sammer161127255tarnix160722256Legonut3160678257Aestylis159322258TickTock99158548259JayKthnx156926260Skiivari156034261mach1155519262rmyers83154960263notyettoday154338264lurker2501153967265Nub153008266Dupgrade152836267kip69148562268Big-Pete147717269todd_beedy147224270funfortehfun146712271PhilippeLemay145229272shadman144255273brian.urbina143053274[ISM]-BlueDragon140715275flipd14045827669BBNova138756277MKclan138252278sargentsmite137206279Ooimo135525280428cobra133395281kingchris132245282TheGimpAddict132206283Midgethulk129195284Eaglake128465285YenAlvin124461286Pinball_Wizard123442287kle67122528288martynda121491289Xcrunner1121089290GMNChampion120357291TechCrazy120073292black7hought119408293DJSticky118722294AwesomeTimeTraveler118170295csrxg117245296Hukkel114403297BSLSK05112489298Goof245111362299linkinparkfan007110545300Rob_Leivers110306301krsboss110177302Millillion109982303phlanx109911304Kaaryn109006305.theMetal107626306Maskedman106306307DiHydrogenMonOxide1062783084est105750309Erick_Silver104598310A_Blind_Man104398311ShtKck103829312Blitz6804103712313MiiX103116314skinnysumo102814315Buxty101642316Jonathan_Dukes100701317amantonas100656318george_orm99858319Eielaris98584320cchun3998272321nole16k98101322goodtobeking97736323OCNDisturbed11797679324Radeon91596894325Chowtyme293304326Aeloi93120327spice00392976328Geneaux91401329snoogins91037330metal_gunjee90131331Padishah89449332zephead9989359333bfromcolo89147334t0ni88675335d3viliz3d88254336PaperClip84095337Shift.83667338l0max83029339OCNApparition81590340unexpectedly79951341Sorix79899342Copernicus79560343kingturbofox78217344blupupher77912345j3st3r[xeon]76015346William_Adam75916347krista03174545348Twinkle572359349zzzzzzzzzz072057350LoneWolf71711351axipher71681352MrSmoke71434353Carl71028354ndoggfromhell70936355tjr212170808356vladsinger68861357xeonsaga8868088358vertexshader67635359Baskt_Case66700360Dranas66428361dakluck66383362GHR18065884363Loosenut65858364Kolmain64890365IAmANoob63102366sAnity?62178367_3rutal1ty60802368A14M3D60686369Jermasaurus60351370[KOD]Redfox60163371this_n00b_again60003372rollingdice59880373Tiago_Silva58969374ASSSETS58813375Wolfram58740376Renegadesl158634377rrims58556378chmodlabs58109379*********57623380karmuhhhh57171381nategr8ns56707382Shaitan55695383sdriver55608384BigpoppaFrary54236385freezypop54231386EyeCU54229387Hazara53688388Sir_Shfvingle532423891337LutZ53062390AMITAYUS52991391will25u152423392Magus272752077393Durquavian51210394mhwwdman50812395ur6beersaway50174396SinX749911397MarauderDeuce48584398imaweirdo15948001399hatchet47912400Jimbo76247700401shinigamibob47383402khoralin46577403nikolauska45974404MRHANDS45816405maestrotmbg45743406Oblivion_Freak45582407Photograph45408408spartanerik45323409Teriyaki.Handsome45275410Engezerstorung44920411Dzuks44454412Ceadderman44340413Cord7843982414Eeyore88843475415TheSilence42882416Jamanious42712417seagreen42329418lspaddle42179419Hoppo2Def42030420Ni_Oxx41497421Cyanogenoid41392422Kilgrin41286423Aku5341232424Deathclaw40082425enmariack39493426Frank_Zhou38515427HealZpl0x38490428Mr.Steve38353429PCSarge38346430kenneth_kyler38022431mica3speedy37735432theamdman37574433pozativenrgy37351434Achpoques37028435leekaiwei36105436hertz975334681437FedeVi34576438Zhanger34442439waparson33108440Slappa32155441PedroC199931283442SU11YBEAR30499443yomama938829969444Terence5229589445Nude_Lewd_Man29001446DarkRyder28873447Brigadier_General28842448Deadboy9028590449tacoburger28037450neopunx27675451pwnography627057452Checkered26793453rawoton25434454HardheadedMurphy25431455G3RG25120456Drin-King75725115457Megabander24864458Cratchet31124701459Cy4N1d324104460Lrae_Nekram23987461ORCACommander23244462RedL1me23244462kidcrash_tesla22774464jjsoviet22501465AlbertGomez22421466nGmaze22039467[March]22037468warpuck21841469willhemmens21716470MAXX3.3_Esq21712471CrazyEyedSasquatch21201472audioxbliss20941473Dawnblade20361474d_matthew_dukes20293475The_OCHO19452476BramSLI119370477Modinn19370477phillyd18452479Genesis198418317480Simsaladoo17967481Genyx17664482kromar17436483pbasil116830484Wrobel16762485^Space_Monkey^16400486BodenM16392487TheGrapist16366488fivestring16296489Paradigm8416057490HAYWIREFIVE16053491FunkyFlex15775492Busk15496493hbruestle215428494napsterlove15169495Evenger1414959496Yuppiexj14911497SDJASON13936498XanderDylan13750499h0thead13213457500kyismaster13425501korruptive13387502808MP513331503metalmayhem113142504ikcti12566505HRawesome12059506Nebulae12056507Dusty_Taylor11622508LocoJason11622508thecapler11622508pblackmore030711399511Phyrewall10468512King865410224513DreamKiller3239836514Joelleo9685515CaptainTeemo8953516TaiDinh8544517Dream-Maker8389518Xandict8151519Bliz2138008520Gogreen9017960521gschan387947522Uniwarking7799523CyberAssassin7748524OCNChimpin7748524berger_stahl7651526braindrain7248527albear017237528empnero6953529MikeADavidson6888530strych96877531scaz6808532LtRevo6787533P1LGR1M6777534zerodameaon6668535Bluethulhu6623536Solstice116470537Bloitz6447538gndmpnk6310539Jason4i76291540adcantu6283541davidc6283541Twangfizz6214543wirefox6209544The_Zahir6139545Gr1mSag35909546CheeseCake5894547SleepyLion5841548GEO7205477549slamanna2125444550Code-Red5427551*_*5402552HE_WHO_IS5325553jhurst7475103554glinux5087555solidshark914934942556gamer112004911557Fieel4885558Oaff4769559icemanemg4448560Lampen4446561JoshLoberant4415562DeeJay4373563SkyBoss4311564Thynsiia4291565dreadz284240566essenbe42035675prout4138568qwertzuy4117569Dino_Beltran3996570shinmerz3976571rkjohnston13937572Coolwaters3874573hour17023874573Philistine3874573systemshock8693874573thebest993874573tq23533874573Whole_Wheat3874573BenQuincy3670580royalflush53619581MoGTy3568582njchickendude3506583llxkevinxll3468584TheEddie3355585Frontman3040586ShortRob2847587Blubird2615588MegaWatz2509589Whodat19722388590johnottawa2522342591emc_22233592Ashpd=win!!2224593XPD5412181594henry2125595honam10212094596Crooksy1985597BrunoLKiller1895598ShvartZ301895598Scott1541186860040oztofreedom1759601Ekatherina1750602TriBeCa1674603ToyGun1668604Modki1557605Thecityskies1534606dedmetal981416607Slicerdice1312608QuietlyConfident1178609daydream991059610spaceman1231040611counterexample1008612Tandrial867613SolidSnake1162780614Noskcaj695615zhylun623616oc_4_life520617Taraq520617Team_BBQ353619iwalkwithedead260620Tomlintm199621Liu99769622

Chimp Challenge Stats


----------



## TinDaDragon

I might fold again for this

Didn't get my badge for last year.


----------



## zodac

... did you just copy and paste my thread from last year?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> ... did you just copy and paste my thread from last year?


And he did it wrong...


----------



## BeefCurtins

im guessing the copy paste sig that u posted should be changed to "April" and not "May" as u have it posted...... some might not catch it


----------



## BeefCurtins

I went ahead and made a new copy paste sig based on your recruitment sig but changed it up to link to the correct page and also is set up for April of 2013 not May of 2012







*Chimp Challenge Recruitment - 13th-23rd of April 2013 - OCN vs The World*









.... Okay ive tried to make it just text like u have posted up above, but everything i do keeps making it a sig and link....... just wanting to make it text so other can copy paste as well....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I might fold again for this
> 
> Didn't get my badge for last year.


You just need to PM Axipher and he'll message Enterprise to get it done.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266066/folding-badges-for-2012-chimp-challenge/0_50


----------



## Starbomba

I'm in again for this, with better guns than i had the last time.


----------



## BeefCurtins

Welp I'm here at work bored so I thought to hell with it and I'm going to fold on this computer as well......... The computer I use here at work is a Dell Vostro 230 with a core 2 duo E7500 @ 2.93GHz ( baws ) with 2 gb of ram ( again baws ) ...... this little bessie is clocking at an estimated 171 points a day..... this thing is a fuggin power house.... but hey every point helps ^_^


----------



## valvehead

I thought we weren't switching usernames this year.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And he did it wrong...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I thought we weren't switching usernames this year.


That was my point. You'd think an _active_ Editor would know this.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah. And the passkeys.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And he did it wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I thought we weren't switching usernames this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my point. You'd think an _active_ Editor would know this.
Click to expand...

But it's Derick...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah. And the passkeys.


No passkeys this year, Derick will update the thread eventually or I will tonight after work. It's a much simpler team-based race this year, no separate username or anything like that, just fold for team 37726. You will need to provide a screenshot of your folding efforts though if you want to be eligible for prizes from OCN.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I meant about keep folding on your own passkeys instead of switching to a different one.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I meant about keep folding on your own passkeys instead of switching to a different one.


Correct, this will all be clarified in the OP once one of us ha a chance tonight. But quite simply, keep folding as you are as long as your team number is 37726.


----------



## Krusher33

NO!

Just kidding. I'd be totally lost and confused and wouldn't know what to do with myself if it was a different team #.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You just need to PM Axipher and he'll message Enterprise to get it done.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266066/folding-badges-for-2012-chimp-challenge/0_50


So where are they, in your sig? Cause they used to be this little monkey badge at the bottom, but I don't see anybody that has one.. I must be blind. I participated in 2011, can't remember if I did 12 or not.. oh well.

I will probably participate this year if I can get around to installing of my clients lol.


----------



## epidemic

As always I will be folding for OCNChimpin 4 for 4!


----------



## 5prout

Also, I think that we need this thread to be on the main page Carousel because I only found this thread by going to the folding forum, and it seems to me like a lot of new people won't see it.. Just my two cents though.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Also, I think that we need this thread to be on the main page Carousel because I only found this thread by going to the folding forum, and it seems to me like a lot of new people won't see it.. Just my two cents though.


Money well spent!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> ... did you just copy and paste my thread from last year?


lololol, I would do the same, but I do think the correct info would be nice...


----------



## Sethy666

Yep - Im in again


----------



## BeefCurtins

hey I'm new to the whole folding scene and will be participating in the race as well folding a majority of my time but i was windering if my PPD of 28000 is good or not? any input?


----------



## $ilent

So wait...do we have to change our username? I thought we could just fold on our usernames?


----------



## BeefCurtins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But it's Derick...
> 
> No passkeys this year, Derick will update the thread eventually or I will tonight after work. It's a much simpler team-based race this year, no separate username or anything like that, just fold for team 37726. You will need to provide a screenshot of your folding efforts though if you want to be eligible for prizes from OCN.


this pretty well answers ur question


----------



## BeefCurtins

okay so apparently i didnt have folding on full settings ( again new to all this ) but now im showing a PPD of over 50k average ....... is that decent


----------



## $ilent

Eh so if it says just fold for 37726, why bother setting the username as ocn chimpin?

Also which hardware and folding client are you using for that 50,000ppd?


----------



## BeefCurtins

U dont have to set Username to OCNChimpin according to prior post

as far as hardware goes im running a 3770k @ 4.5ghz and an MSI 660ti Power Edition with a mild overclock on it aswell.

50k was on the lowest side i see it .... Lowest drop 49.5k highest has been right at 62k


----------



## $ilent

Yeah 50k pd sounds ok. Ive just installed smp & gpu folding too, im at 58,000ppd with a 4.9ghz cpu overclock and a gtx 570.

It all comes down to the work unit you get. The best work unit 8057 can get up to 200,000ppd on a gpu and best cpu work unit for our 3770ks can get just under 90,000ppd on a high overclock and in linux.


----------



## BeefCurtins

ya hopefully soon i will be de-lidding my cpu ( gunna try to vice and a block of wood method ) then order my XSPC water loop and drop my H100i so i can get 4.9 - 5.0ghz and not rape my temps
then i should be able to see a little bit better numbers on folding.


----------



## labnjab

I'm in for sure. This will be my 1st CC. I've been debating on maxing out a credit card and throwing on a pair of decent gpus on my tc rig, but I haven't decided yet. What amd gpus are getting good ppd with core 17?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So wait...do we have to change our username? I thought we could just fold on our usernames?


No, ignore the OP. They haven't updated it for this year yet. We get to keep our own username and passkeys. There will be a sign up for prizes and badges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You just need to PM Axipher and he'll message Enterprise to get it done.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266066/folding-badges-for-2012-chimp-challenge/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> So where are they, in your sig? Cause they used to be this little monkey badge at the bottom, but I don't see anybody that has one.. I must be blind. I participated in 2011, can't remember if I did 12 or not.. oh well.
> 
> I will probably participate this year if I can get around to installing of my clients lol.
Click to expand...

Monkey went bye-bye.







And you have your CC badge now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I'm in for sure. This will be my 1st CC. I've been debating on maxing out a credit card and throwing on a pair of decent gpus on my tc rig, but I haven't decided yet. What amd gpus are getting good ppd with core 17?


The 7970's. I'm in process of getting one for TC purpose.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The 7970's. I'm in process of getting one for TC purpose.


Thank you. That's what I thought, but ouch, $400 each may keep me away, lol. Its only going to be used for the cc and won't be used again till next CC or until I retire my tc rig (only if haswell is allowed into tc). Anyone want to "rent" me a 7970 or 2, or even a 580 for the cc. Jk lol.

Maybe I'll just try to squeeze more overclock out of my 570s. They got a lifetime warranty, so its no big deal if I push them to far and fry them


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah. The 7970's are about 50k+, the 7950's are about 40k+, the 7800's are about 20k+, the 6900's are about 15k+, the 5800's are about 13k+, 6800's are 10k+, etc. if you want to compare to the Nvidias.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah. The 7970's are about 50k+, the 7950's are about 40k+, the 7800's are about 20k+, the 6900's are about 15k+, the 5800's are about 13k+, 6800's are 10k+, etc. if you want to compare to the Nvidias.


Wow, the 79x0's cards really are the best for Folding and for BOINC. I will be pumping some serious PPD then


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No, ignore the OP. They haven't updated it for this year yet. We get to keep our own username and passkeys. There will be a sign up for prizes and badges.
> Monkey went bye-bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have your CC badge now.
> The 7970's. I'm in process of getting one for TC purpose.


Hmm, well for some reason, I don't see any badges.. Not even my own.


----------



## $ilent

guys I just set up v7 folding from the first post in this thread, and my gtx 570 has got INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66) on an 8071 WU but its at stock?

Why would it do that? Temps are fine max 42C...


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No, ignore the OP. They haven't updated it for this year yet. We get to keep our own username and passkeys. There will be a sign up for prizes and badges.
> Monkey went bye-bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have your CC badge now.
> The 7970's. I'm in process of getting one for TC purpose.


What 7970 are you going to get for the TC?

I ask because I want to make sure I get one that is equal or better.









I'm waiting for my IRS refund but the 7970 that I buy will have to be in the low $400s.


----------



## PR-Imagery

working on a logo


----------



## ikem

i will be firing up all 32 threads for this


----------



## zodac

You guys started sending PMs out yet? The date change will likely catch people off guard if they don't know in advance, and 10 days doesn't leave that much time...


----------



## Krusher33

I really wish the OP would be changed. I keep telling people here's the thread but don't follow the guide on changing the username and passkey and that the signup isn't ready yet.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You guys started sending PMs out yet? The date change will likely catch people off guard if they don't know in advance, and 10 days doesn't leave that much time...


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I really wish the OP would be changed. I keep telling people here's the thread but don't follow the guide on changing the username and passkey and that the signup isn't ready yet.


This ^^


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You guys started sending PMs out yet? The date change will likely catch people off guard if they don't know in advance, and 10 days doesn't leave that much time...


Im on it just lemme have something to eat. Think I sent out about 500 PMs for the FFW. Ill do that and more here...

So just to confirm before I send it, no need to change username all we need to tell people is to fold as much as possible starting 13th April 8PM UK time (And to not bother trying to get thier head around the confusing points system and just concentrate on folding).


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So just to confirm before I send it, no need to change username all we need to tell people is to fold as much as possible starting 13th April ...


Good, cause I'd hate to have to change my name and passkey on all my damn Folding rigs.

Count me in for about 245,000 PPD.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You guys started sending PMs out yet? The date change will likely catch people off guard if they don't know in advance, and 10 days doesn't leave that much time...
> 
> 
> 
> Im on it just lemme have something to eat. Think I sent out about 500 PMs for the FFW. Ill do that and more here...
> 
> So just to confirm before I send it, no need to change username all we need to tell people is to fold as much as possible starting 13th April 8PM UK time (And to not bother trying to get thier head around the confusing points system and just concentrate on folding).
Click to expand...

That's correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So just to confirm before I send it, no need to change username all we need to tell people is to fold as much as possible starting 13th April ...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, cause I'd hate to have to change my name and passkey on all my damn Folding rigs.
> 
> Count me in for about 245,000 PPD.
Click to expand...

That's the main reason why majority voted for that. I had a hard time deciding because I didn't want to intimidate those who can only tribute a small amount. But when so many people said they don't participate because they don't want to change a bunch of passkeys, I voted in favor of this system.


----------



## Starbomba

While i can relate to the hassle of having to change credentials on all your computers for the CC (Folded on 4 computers the last time, and two weren't in my home), i liked that method personally. That would separate those who really want to help the Team on the challenge from those who are in just for the points, "ePeen" or the prizes.


----------



## $ilent

I suppose the main thing is to get people on the 37726 passkey and see how big the ppd increase for OCN is.

So does everyone have to submit proof of one work unit still? Couldnt they just get a list of people who fold for ocn and see if they submitted any points during the cc?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I suppose the main thing is to get people on the 37726 passkey and see how big the ppd increase for OCN is.
> 
> So does everyone have to submit proof of one work unit still? Couldnt they just get a list of people who fold for ocn and see if they submitted any points during the cc?


That's the idea. It also relieves some work off the editors in the sense that they don't have to verify by email/pm's. As I understand it, Axi will have a signup and through his site we can see who actually contributed or not.


----------



## $ilent

Wait so do we have to submit a work unit or not?

The front page is in need of an update, how hard is it to get the details correct?


----------



## Krusher33

Ignore that part. Hell ignore the whole OP. Derick just copy/paste Z's thread from last year and didn't change anything but the date.

The only thing still valid in OP is what is Chimp Challenge.


----------



## $ilent

bump

Lets have some interest and the OP changed please


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> bump
> 
> Lets have some interest and the OP changed please


I agree, people are probably shying away after reading the OP because they think they need to change their set ups!!


----------



## $ilent

derick is online, I hope hes reading this!


----------



## dman811

I was really hoping to participate in this this year. Unfortunately, I am grounded without a computer that I can fold on until the end of the school year


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I was really hoping to participate in this this year. Unfortunately, I am grounded without a computer that I can fold on until the end of the school year


Uh oh...C's or D's?


----------



## The_ocho

count me in on this! I haven't folded in a long time, better start again


----------



## dman811

Math - 95
English - 78


Spoiler: here's the bad part



History - 38 (will go up after I hand in an essay tomorrow)
Science - 45 (will go up after I make up a test I was absent for)


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Math - 95
> English - 78
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's the bad part
> 
> 
> 
> History - 38 (will go up after I hand in an essay tomorrow)
> Science - 45 (will go up after I make up a test I was absent for)


Tsk...tsk...nice Math score, but the rest have to come up!

Hit the books...we'll still be here when you finish and you'll be grateful you brought those scores up when it's all said and done!!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, so I finally have holidays in May yet this year CC is in April during exams...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Okay, so I finally have holidays in May yet this year CC is in April during exams...


Least it means you can leave it folding nonestop


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Least it means you can leave it folding nonestop


It means that I will have to use Windows...

Normally I use it for renders. I don't game on it. I thought it was going to be linux time this May again, oh well.


----------



## $ilent

I am also having to resort to using windows as I want to fold on my 570 too. Is there no decent work units now for nvidia? Best im getting is like 25k ppd. 8057 used to net like 8 times as much


----------



## axipher

Well I think I fixed the OP. Keep in mind I have no editor, no BBCode or RTE at work so I need to use pure HTML to post. The OP is enough broken HTML to make anyone hate HTML...

PM me if you find any mistakes in it.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I am also having to resort to using windows as I want to fold on my 570 too. Is there no decent work units now for nvidia? Best im getting is like 25k ppd. 8057 used to net like 8 times as much


8057 units are long gone.

Try enabling the the client-type beta flag. I'm getting 40k+ PPD with a very mild overclock on my 580. Granted I had to sacrifice a thread on the CPU and run it at SMP 7, but I'm netting more points overall.


----------



## Kevdog

The OP looks freakin AWESOME!!!!...luv it.....














... 4 thumbs up!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> The OP looks freakin AWESOME!!!!...luv it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 4 thumbs up!


Thanks, between the stats system, and my little side project, been having a hard time trying to find time for everything. Slowly getting things taken care of. We are still looiking for tons of donations for this year's CC.

And this side-project I mentioned, well it involves a Arduino and some EL-wire...


----------



## jomama22

I will get you a few prizes. I will contact you.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> The OP looks freakin AWESOME!!!!...luv it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 4 thumbs up!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, between the stats system, and my little side project, been having a hard time trying to find time for everything. Slowly getting things taken care of. We are still looking for tons of donations for this year's CC.
> 
> And this side-project I mentioned, well it involves a Arduino and some EL-wire...
Click to expand...

I stole your verbage and redid the OP for the beer thread in off topic

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250751/join-the-chimp-challenge-have-no-fear-then-have-a-beer


----------



## $ilent

I also have some stuff I can donate, not huge stuff just things I dont need anymore but to someone else they could be looking for it might be a nice freebie.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I think I fixed the OP. Keep in mind I have no editor, no BBCode or RTE at work so I need to use pure HTML to post. The OP is enough broken HTML to make anyone hate HTML...
> 
> PM me if you find any mistakes in it.


YES! You mother of all things good I could kiss you!


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I stole your verbage and redid the OP for the beer thread in off topic
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1250751/join-the-chimp-challenge-have-no-fear-then-have-a-beer


The off topic Beer thread!!! Beer and folding, no better combination


----------



## $ilent

First post looks alot better now!

Now to get on with those PMs..









Which team was it that didnt want to participate last year? Im kinda thinking was it hardware cannucks if so its nice to see them in this year. Also the guide says install V7 version 7.2.9, is this the best and most up to date version?

Edit 2: Ill PM the active folders on OCN, 485 to be exact. Anyone wanna target the inactive ones?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Don't PM me


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> First post looks alot better now!
> 
> Now to get on with those PMs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which team was it that didnt want to participate last year? Im kinda thinking was it hardware cannucks if so its nice to see them in this year. Also the guide says install V7 version 7.2.9, is this the best and most up to date version?
> 
> Edit 2: Ill PM the active folders on OCN, 485 to be exact. Anyone wanna target the inactive ones?


7.3.6 is the most current version.

I'm on the "do not call" list, if you pm me, i'll have to report you to the feds!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 7.3.6 is the most current version.
> 
> I'm on the "do not call" list, if you pm me, i'll have to report you to the feds!


Yeah pop me on the do not call list as well, I'm fully aware of this CC.


----------



## $ilent

ill try to remember not to PM you guys.

Im sending the following to people:
Quote:


> Hey!
> 
> Sorry to bother you, just a quick message inviting you to participate in the [email protected] Chimp Challenge 2013! The Chimp Challenge is a [email protected] contest between 9 of the major Folding teams. It is run over 10 days, and the team with the most "Chimp Points" at the end will be crowned the Chimp Champ. The victorious team gets to claim the lucky jaded monkey as the prize. Tales have been told of untold wealth and fame that comes with this. The victorious team is allowed to display in any honorary fashion the jaded monkey, the losing teams are forbidden to display it.
> 
> You dont need to change your username, passkeys or anything...just make sure you are folding for team number 37726
> 
> The competition officially begins on the 13th of April, and will run for 10 days (until the 23rd of April). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time).
> 
> The team thread is here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013
> 
> There will be numerous prizes available, please see the first post in the CC thread about how to enter. Please dont forget to post in the CC thread to increase awareness of it!
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you folding!!!


Im doing a list of people I manage to PM and those who dont. Ill update the lists in here so that people dont get inundated with messages.


----------



## benpack101

Need to go after TC! I made a post on the Slammer's page, if I remember/have time later I'll post around the other teams as well.


----------



## DustDevil

Sweet I got a PM. I just started folding for the time a little over a day ago. I am a semi long time folder and had 110WU to get 24k not I have 47k in less than 20WU's now. This sounds like fun. I wish I had another GPU to fold with.


----------



## benpack101

It is all for a good cause, and the competition is just extra fun!


----------



## $ilent

Sent about 60 PMs so far, about 30 unable to send to. Page 1 of 5 down!

Im gonna put a list up benpack soon of those who have been sent and those who I havent been able to contact. It might be good idea if I can get these lists into the first post and then if people wanna start recruiting but they arent sure if the recipient has already been asked, they can double check the list.


----------



## PCModderMike

So no real sign up sheet for this like the foldathons? Just continue to fold and go all out with what you have available?


----------



## $ilent

Correct, no need to change username, passkey anything. Just make sure you fold as much as possible from april 13th 12pm noon pdt.

Oh you may need to submit proof of one wu least 50% done to be eligible for prizes, not sure.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## DustDevil

Who do I need to contact about supplying a prize. I have a new opened but never used NZXT X40 Kraken 140mm AIO cooler I would like to donate.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Who do I need to contact about supplying a prize. I have a new opened but never used NZXT X40 Kraken 140mm AIO cooler I would like to donate.


I think you need to contact axipher. Great prize!







I'm sure lots of people will want to win it!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Correct, no need to change username, passkey anything. Just make sure you fold as much as possible from april 13th 12pm noon pdt.
> 
> Oh you may need to submit proof of one wu least 50% done to be eligible for prizes, not sure.


I don't think you need to since it's not anonymus anymore..


----------



## braindrain

Had to format my old computer so I just installed [email protected] on my new one. The installation is a bit different from the old one. I disabled the web control interface.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I don't think you need to since it's not anonymus anymore..


So do they check everyones names to see if they submitted any points during the CC?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So do they check everyones names to see if they submitted any points during the CC?


I think so, although it's up to the mods. You should ask axi I think


----------



## 5prout

So, during the contest, is there going to be a place where we can view the stats live like the past few years?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think so, although it's up to the mods. You should ask axi I think


Yeah Im guessing thats how they'll run it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> So, during the contest, is there going to be a place where we can view the stats live like the past few years?


There probably will be yeah, id imagine it'll be updated in the first post here.

About 140 PMs sent to folders so far. 45ish unsuccessful.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> So, during the contest, is there going to be a place where we can view the stats live like the past few years?


All they have to do is follow the FaT format I think...


----------



## Blk

I may not contribute that much, but I'm in anyway!


----------



## WLL77

I am in!

Perhaps we could see about getting a banner on the main page scrolling banner thingy?


----------



## ZDngrfld

I MAY, I stress, MAY have another 2P (E5-2660) running by the 13th...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> I am in!
> 
> Perhaps we could see about getting a banner on the main page scrolling banner thingy?


Should be happening soon IIRC.

Axi, I think this one will look better in the OP


----------



## black7hought

I'll contribute as much as I can.


----------



## $ilent

Can anyone make me a new avatar please? So that it looks like this:



But that it says "Chimpin aint easy"


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You mean the exact same pic?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I MAY, I stress, MAY have another 2P (E5-2660) running by the 13th...


Are you going to make me burn $1k and go get my E5-4650 board early? Don't make me do this...


----------



## $ilent

edited


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Looks great!

The chimp looks like a hipster though, not a gangster.


----------



## Kitler

I am totally in for this.

My rig went down for a week, because it blue screened while I was on vacay.









Turns out I just needed to increase voltage by .05v


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> The chimp looks like a hipster though, not a gangster.


What about this one?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What about this one?


It's a better expression, I would leave the avatar as it is now though. Yours looks much cleaner


----------



## $ilent

cheers, quick break then back onto recruiting


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's a better expression, I would leave the avatar as it is now though. Yours looks much cleaner


Promotes a bad habit...smoking.

Folding isn't a bad habit! Well, at least I don't think it is...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Promotes a bad habit...smoking.
> 
> Folding isn't a bad habit! Well, at least I don't think it is...


There's a relation though...

One attempts to solve a certain problem and the other one helps create that same problem.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Are you going to make me burn $1k and go get my E5-4650 board early? Don't make me do this...










Do it!


----------



## Midgethulk

I'm in for this sadly I don't contribute that much but it's still better then nothing...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got informed today. I'm up for it.
Gtx660ti and I7 3770k @ 4.5
At your disposal colonel.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I'm in for this sadly I don't contribute that much but it's still better then nothing...


Every penny, every minute, every byte counts...the only sad part is that we have to do this cause they haven't found a cure yet. Hopefully one day!!!


----------



## navynuke499

cant wait for this. i get to fold on my 4p for it this time. now i just need my psu back from RMA so i can get my main rig up as well.


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Every penny, every minute, every byte counts...the only sad part is that we have to do this cause they haven't found a cure yet. Hopefully one day!!!


Once we find a cure we will put the computing power towards doing something else to better society!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> I am in!
> 
> Perhaps we could see about getting a banner on the main page scrolling banner thingy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be happening soon IIRC.
> 
> Axi, I think this one will look better in the OP
Click to expand...

Thanks man, it's been added along with the hipster chimp.


----------



## Paradigm84

Shame I'm at home at the moment otherwise I'd get my hardware earning its keep.


----------



## axipher

Now comes a rather big question in regards to prizes. We have some rather large prize donations coming in. My thought is to have two prize brackets, the general one that includes anyone and everyone who folds for team 37726. Then have the Premium Prize Pot which requires you to send in an email to [email protected] with your folding username or a sign-up method like the Foldathons to ensure that people who are actively participating in the CC thread would be eligible.


----------



## benpack101

Can't you just get a list of everyone who has posted on this thread? But then again you wouldn't want people just posting to try and win, real posts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sign up is good, with a sheet showing that you signed up would be great.
Emailing etc, will be a lot of work for you.


----------



## Krusher33

I don't know if you'd wanna do a bracket for everyone folding under team # because what if you draw someone and don't know their OCN alias name? And a lot of those people might even just be folding for the cause or in support of OCN and didn't sign up because they don't care about the prizes.

And I vote sign up like foldathons.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> Can't you just get a list of everyone who has posted on this thread? But then again you wouldn't want people just posting to try and win, real posts.


There are opportunists in every part of society. One would hope that it's limited here in this forum, but I'm sure that there are those that will only fold in the hope of winning prizes.

But the more people that we get, the harder it will be for those opportunists to win anything and we can weed them out when they don't show up or fold as much as other people do.

One way would be to keep an eye out on the number of WUs posted, or as requested earlier, a screenshot of your FAHClient folding so we can figure out what you should be folding with--i.e., if you're using a 2600k and a GTX580 we could WAG the numbers...even if stock.

A lot of legwork but it would keep bystanders away...


----------



## $ilent

I like the idea of having normal prizes for everyone, and premium prizes for people who have actually participated. Wouldnt it be easier to just check the folding stats for the 10 days and each member that has submitted points just add those to the premium pot, as apposed to waiting on emails from people?

in fact just had a thought, if you go through and see who has folded how will you judge who gets entered for premium or normal prizes...

I think a signup would be good, and then could you not do a google chart linked to peoples ocn username and anyone who has 0 just gets entered for small prizes and those with more than 0 get put in for better prizes?


----------



## Paradigm84

CC needs a better tagline.


----------



## stickg1

I like monkeys and folding, this is perfect!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I don't really understand. You just divide the prizes between people that actually participate no? What is the other group we're talking about?


----------



## _TRU_

i will join.


----------



## ps-gunkie

$ilent! Thank you very much for the PM, I would have forgotten about this if it weren't for you.









I'm in, I've been slacking these past 2 months but I'm going all out again.









Looking forward to getting my second Champion Team badge!


----------



## Starbomba

I do approve of the signup, and the tiered prizes. Make it a bit harder to do something, and most people won't even bother trying.


----------



## _TRU_

can i use all my clients? all set up for 37726 already


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I don't really understand. You just divide the prizes between people that actually participate no? What is the other group we're talking about?


axipher is asking if we should divide the prizes into normal and premium prizes. Everyone who has folded for ocn will be eligible for normal prizes, and only those who participate for the CC are eligible for the premium ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> i will join


Sweet! Yeah fold on anything and everything for the CC, so long as the team number is 37726








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> $ilent! Thank you very much for the PM, I would have forgotten about this if it weren't for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in, I've been slacking these past 2 months but I'm going all out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting my second Champion Team badge!


Your welcome









Back to the PMs, ive sent about 285 messages so far. 235 Successfully sent, around 50 not been able to send. Still got 200 to go...Thats just messages to active folders.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

In. Converting my rig to a dual loop early this week, so a good solid 10 day fold will give me raw empirical data on heat management.









3930k (4.8 to 5.0Ghz prospected) and two 680s in for the cause!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Back to the PMs, ive sent about 285 messages so far. 235 Successfully sent, around 50 not been able to send. Still got 200 to go...Thats just messages to active folders.


It might not be much, but you can skip PMing me. I'm more than ready, especially after the latest BGB.


----------



## $ilent

rodger, ill tick you off the list.

Just checked your not showing up on the active list ive got.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> rodger, ill tick you off the list.
> 
> Just checked your not showing up on the active list ive got.


Well, i stopped for a couple weeks. While my overclocks are Folding-stable, they were not BOINC-stable









Had to take a bit over a week to iron out those issues, then came the BGB. I'll start folding again tomorrow though.


----------



## She loved E

In. At least 1 3770k, and another plus GTX570 if load testing goes well.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What about this one?


Love it annnnnd used.


----------



## Aestylis

Count me in.


----------



## Ergates

I'm in. Thanks for the msg $ilent.


----------



## txtrkandy

I got the PM and i'm in, all get my rigs ready

The sig rig - AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3.8Ghz - GTX 570 @ 890/1780/2050
The HTPC - AMD Athlon II X2 250 - 8800GTS @ 650 core
The Server - Intel E6550 - GTS 450 @ 875
And what the heck, I'll get my dads new rig in FTW! - Intel i5 3570 - 9600GT @ Overclock TBD (weekend project)


----------



## Ergates

Woooo - folding team rank: 777. I like that number, I know not why.


----------



## Anthony20022

I also like the idea of two prize levels. A FAT-style signup sheet would probably be the easiest to keep track of.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> I'm in. Thanks for the msg $ilent.


Your welcome!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Also, I think that we need this thread to be on the main page Carousel because I only found this thread by going to the folding forum, and it seems to me like a lot of new people won't see it.. Just my two cents though.


Add the Chimp logo to top also, that is usually eye catching.









I am excited, I will need to figure out what to setup. I typically double my usual average for this competition.









*PULL OUT THE STOPS*


Have to throw this in


----------



## JerseyDubbin

I"m in just got the message...been back folding 24/7 for a bit now so will keep on going.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> Looking forward to getting my second Champion Team badge!


Virgin here...going for the first time


----------



## dman811

I actually can probably fold on my EmuPAD, HTPC, and mom's laptop. Unfortunately don't have access to my computer which would generate the most PPD (due to grades). If I can somehow get into my computer shop in school and set up [email protected] on all those computers, we will have 38 E7500's and 8400GS/GT430's folding for team 37726. I can't guarantee anything, so don't count me in yet. Definitely will make one helluva effort at it though!

I can almost guarantee the 38 computers from school after April 15th, but most likely not before.


----------



## CudaBoy71

$ilent! Quit bugging me I am a foldin.. lolz... J/k,, Thnx for the pm..


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in only wish my B-day was before this to install and upgrade or two. But I'll have my minions folding.


----------



## CloudX

I'm in!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> Looking forward to getting my second Champion Team badge!
> 
> 
> 
> Virgin here...going for the first time
Click to expand...

Welcome!

Ok I organized my custom pics into an album, I noticed you used one as your avatar









Album here, http://www.overclock.net/g/a/916439/chimp-challenge-pics# I already had one resized for Avatar usage, go ahead and use if you like. My design never got into the official acceptance for pics, so I distribute it myself for the CC's


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Ok I organized my custom pics into an album, I noticed you used one as your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album here, http://www.overclock.net/g/a/916439/chimp-challenge-pics# I already had one resized for Avatar usage, go ahead and use if you like. My design never got into the official acceptance for pics, so I distribute it myself for the CC's


Your avatar is now my fb pic...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Ok, I get what the "Chimp" stuff is, but can someone please explain to be what the "Folding @ Home" stuff is?


----------



## Nitrogannex

In, Not going to fold on my GPU though, thing is ******edly hot


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You know, I've been wondering for a while now but $ilent is surprisingly non-silent for a person with such a user name


----------



## $ilent

Right guys ive finished the OCN "Active" folders list for PMs. There is 485 people in total on this list. Ive sent around 400 PMs to folders, didnt manage to send around 70 due to not being able to locate people in the message bar. Its more than likely down to people having different OCN/folding name. Im gonna PM the list to the folding editor in charge of the CC incase they want to add it to the first page, I was thinking people could check that list if they were thinking about PMing people to invite them to the CC. That way people wont get inundated with PMs about joining.

Apologies folks if ive sent you a message and you already knew about the CC/knew what the folding is all about









Cheers


Spoiler: Successful PM sent re invite to CC



jhurst747
MastaSquidge
AlphaC
kingchris
Bluethulhu
tmontney
Noskcaj
counterexample
csrxg
Xandict
CaptainTeemo
honam1021
Jj333_33
pozativenrgy
Jason4i7
BeefCurtins
Meulen92
Firefly_777
WannaBeOCer
Buxty
ChanTheHulkJr
Solstice11
DustDevil
oc_4_life
NeoTranquil
BrunoLKiller
MegaWatz
Avonosac
direowls
LostKauz
gschan38
PedroC1999
Fieel
MrSmoke
Thecityskies
Purostaff
TwirlyWhirly555
BramSLI1
Sorix
braindrain
l0max
emc_2
Modki
JBADS
Thynsiia
SU11YBEAR
SkyBoss
Scvhero
TheSilence
EyeCU
Evenger14
dakluck
kingturbofox
traeumt
Lrae_Nekram
spidey81
neopunx
SeD669
Midgethulk
ur6beersaway
theamdman
rkjohnston1
Coolwaters
Dannnnn_The_Man
Cyanogenoid
The_OCHO
ikcti
themasterpiece1
BSLSK05
GoodRiot
tarnix
lordstyx
Radeon915
nGmaze
grivy
LuckyDuck69
Genyx
SleepyLion
Drin-King757
coachmark2
ORCACommander
kyle170
Dupgrade
black7hought
Carl
martynda
CheeseCake
Shift.
[KOD]Redfox
Ooimo
xeonsaga88
Dream-Maker
royalflush5
kyismaster
Joelleo
jlprasadreddy
Mailyfesux
MarkV1184
Fasttracker440
drnilly007
IvantheDugtrio
konspiracy
MKclan
InsideJob
Totallydubbed
shinmerz
Frontman
Cratchet311
ForNever
rollingdice
Pidoma
pblackmore0307
Kilgrin
WLL77
kle67
REPUBLICOFGAMER
slamanna212
GarTheConquer
khoralin
icemanemg
maestrotmbg
TaiDinh
jspeedracer
TheEddie
xLastShotx
staccker
Liu997
Kyronn94
sdriver
raptor5150
warpuck
Aeloi
Checkered
korruptive
Kitler
FedeVi
Renegadesl1
skawster
PaperClip
SilentAngelV
Hazara
Copernicus
j3st3r[xeon]
Photograph
ps-gunkie
Kolmain
Crunkosaur
zzzzzzzzzz0
HealZpl0x
LoneWolf
Pierowheelz
BigpoppaFrary
agussio
KBcobra
txtrkandy
seagreen
Dawnblade
Geeboi
GMNChampion
Bloitz
d3viliz3d
jjsoviet
lurker2501
General121
kromar
Mast3rRoot/Jeffjet
patricksiglin
kpforce1
|3rutal1ty
BigJeebz
HAYWIREFIVE
_TRU_
Ni Oxx
hour1702
Ergates
jrockut83
JustAnotherWave
mcastaneda68
amder
stickg1
Lord Xeb
GeforceGTS
Cotton
mosi
Sapientia
PhilippeLemay
nategr8ns
Monocog007
DizZz
Colindj1120
Anthony20022
Padishah
DiHydrogenMonOxide
Megabander
karmuhhhh
Rayzzr
M4ng03z
looser101
majorhi
Sir Shfvingle
Valgaur
Wheezo
SkippyDogg
george_orm
colin niloc
BobsCooling
Tman5293
Krusher33
Chooofoojoo
HRawesome
killgoth2445
Big-Pete
unexpectedly
EyesDilated
Skiivari
leekaiwei
albear01
todd_beedy
Achpoques
A14M3D
JerseyDubbin
fogran
pwnography6
nawon72
Maskedman
HerkFE
ironsurvivor
SI51
amantonas
Ceadderman
dallasathome
A_Blind_Man
Nitrogannex
luXfer
mayford5
HardheadedMurphy
DarkRyder
garry88
TheGimpAddict
hli53194
Fir3Chi3f
ndoggfromhell
Ninjastryk
Shpongle
Jerrari
4est
She loved E
stolid
skinnysumo
CL3P20
Aestylis
jellis142
vladsinger
nova4005
PCSarge
nole16k
MC-Sammer
Compaddict
DJSticky
jetpuck73
coyote_juice
Asustweaker
Xcrunner1
PCModderMike
*********
Takemikazuchi_Type-00R
Zhanger
Slappa
empnero
Millillion
onions
simonfredette
Flying Toilet
PimpSkyline
Samurai707
Uniwarking
imaweirdo159
[ISM]-BlueDragon
MRHANDS
yomama9388
kabj06
King8654
Ikem
cchun39
glinux
Escatore
Go_Gators!
MakoKid
ShtKck
metalmayhem1
battlenut
waparson
Prymus/malfunction14
oldsk00l90
xTweetyBird
Magus2727
thomas_quinn/tq2353
gamer_013
sunfish31831
Mr.Steve
BackwoodsNC
[CyGnus]
Mr.Zergling
Sporadic_E
gceclifton
joker927/Brab
mrwesth/Runslikeadeere
Erick_Silver
mironccr345
Faster_is_better/silentbravo
aroc91
hatchet
bartonn
pbasil1
VisioDei
pvt.joker
Jamanious
XPD541
Kaarix
audioxbliss
WiSK
CloudX
Cudaboy71
vanilla_eitz
OverK1LL
Bal3Wolf
enmariack
Irisservice
Cord78
4thKor
ALUCARDVPR
u3b3rg33k
LarsL
notyettoday
Pccstudent
the_beast
Jihadzero
urgrandpasdog
benpack101
labnjab
muels7
SweetAndLow
NFSxperts
69BBNova
Nude_Lewd_Man
Op125
aznchowboy650
ColdFusionWi
Thumper
drew630
jesusboots
1337LutZ
ElementR
blazed1
valvehead
sid9671111
just4funuk
jagz
MahtaReika
kremtok
sks72
Strider_2001
crazyap7
Rognin
jcharlesr75
[T]yphoon
giganews35
CTRLurself
curve_in
kubed_zero
[email protected]/mhwwdman
navynuke499
crystalhand
rurushu
Atom
Jarble
darksun20
gboeds
Kevdog
CPLMayo
LemonSlice
NorxMAL
Caleal
shelter_ocn
WonderMutt
Amang
ZDngrfld
mach1
hertz9753
msgclb/rockhopper
sstnt
Jeppzer
G3RG
decali
Klue22
k4m1k4z3
K092084
daikerjohn
OCTDBADBRO/stackcomputing.com
Lutro0
arvidab
TooManyToysNotEnoughTime
Extreme_Newbie
Deeeebs
JoshHuman





Spoiler: PM NOT sent re invite to CC



David_Gray
CrazyEyedSasquatch
InfiniteStratas
TomCharter
mrbonami2
Art_Zasadny
kenneth_kyler
MarauderDeuce
machoandysavage
napsterlove
henry
DeeJay
FLUFFYMUFFINS
SugarSkittles
tacoburger
lowwattage-pc
Rob_Leivers
Edge-PrometheusCluster
Spencer1990
Conrad_Cowlrick
The_Zahir
kidcrash_tesla
I7Gamer
Brigadier_General
dreadz28
Oblivion_Freak
Jonathan_Dukes
thecapler
GungnirInd
Bakudan
CCWTechnology
Wrobel
MikeADavidson
YenAlvin
DreamKiller323
berger_stahl
CL1NT
johnottawa252
SDJASON
ToyGun
Anonymous
brian.urbina
vertexshader
madpistol
Twinkle5
MartinHalbhuber
Dr._Steve_Brule
Michael_Lee
Yuppiexj
William_Adam
epidemic-08
GHR180
Nebulae
hbruestle2
Unitas99007
JoshLoberant
OCN_NvidiaStorm
TickTock99
rmyers83
whlee
TheGodofIris
Jeff_Alberts
rokr
Brab
rederdustwar
Andy91947
Aku53
Wigger90
Dramatize
johnfold4sci
MAD_JIHAD


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Ok I organized my custom pics into an album, I noticed you used one as your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album here, http://www.overclock.net/g/a/916439/chimp-challenge-pics# I already had one resized for Avatar usage, go ahead and use if you like. My design never got into the official acceptance for pics, so I distribute it myself for the CC's


+1 Rep ... even w/o official acceptance!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You know, I've been wondering for a while now but $ilent is surprisingly non-silent for a person with such a user name


Lol what can I say, I love these folding comps. Ever since the first forum folding war ive tried my best to get as many people involved. That and zodac said to get some PMs sent.


----------



## DizZz

I'm in! won't have my 2p done by then though


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol what can I say, I love these folding comps. Ever since the first forum folding war ive tried my best to get as many people involved.


Just a joke.

You're doing an excellent job. I think the FFW was a prime example of that


----------



## dman811

So as an add on to my earlier post tonight, mostly a question. Can I start folding on the 38 computers in school on April 15th, and still have those be eligible? Also, would the setup process be the same on all of them as they are running on the shop's domain?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Just a joke.
> 
> You're doing an excellent job. I think the FFW was a prime example of that


I knew you were joking









Might have few hours gaming me thinks


----------



## 4thKor

I have my three Intel's folding 24/7.......
Along with a GTX-460,560, and 580.


----------



## scubadiver59

Something was missing from some of my folding rigs due to the space limitation in several of the rigs between the case side and memory slots...12mm fans!

Damn things are out of stock everywhere I looked amongst the USA vendors...but, one of the vendors in Great Britain was very accommodating and sent me 10 in a most expeditious manner. I had to pay for them of course, but the price and the speed with which they shipped was outstanding.

Cheers to all our long-lost cousins and to QuietPC!











Now I can get some more air in my case w/o hanging fans everywhere...which I probably will still do around the GPUs...but at least my memory boards will be cooler for this upcoming CC!


----------



## CudaBoy71

Ok so I guess selling off my spare gpu's aint gonna happen untill the end of the CC... Woot. just gives me a reason to put the 955BE back into service..lmao AMD...


----------



## Greg121986

Hey Chimps! I missed last years Challenge, and I have not folded for quite awhile but I was recently reminiscing about my old tri - 9800GX2 folding rig, thinking that it's about time I start to fold again. And it appears that my timing was just right! Count me in this year.

One question, will the Ubuntu method work within Fedora? I use Fedora as my media streaming system and it would be nice to remain in Fedora so I could access my media files, as opposed to booting Windows where I do not have access to media. Regardless, Chimpin' comes first!


----------



## PimpSkyline

I'm in this year as well, be my first one, lets win this!









GO OCN!









Got both my Rigs Folding for the Win


----------



## [CyGnus]

$ilent thanks for the reminder







I am IN


----------



## epidemic

Just got the backup rig thrown together so I will add a few more ppd to my average.


----------



## EyeCU247

I will see about adding a few pcs to this but question...
Where/who do I ask about my main rig.... Every time i fold, my rig's cpu job always seems to say many days and few points when comparing to my phenom pc.... My much slower 4 core phenom says lots of points and maybe 1.5 days of work at most!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

this will be my 1st year! I got a 90K gaming rig ! might not be as helpful as others but ehh its all I got xD
=ROG

now can i get a chimp challenge badge!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> $ilent thanks for the reminder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am IN


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> $ilent thanks for the reminder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am IN


I second or third that lol


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I second or third that lol


me 4th are 5th


----------



## 5prout

Why can I not see any chimp badges....?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Do you have sig awards turned off in your account settings?


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Do you have sig awards turned off in your account settings?


Aha! That was it. Thanks much


----------



## _TRU_

i love blademasters avvy so i had to use it. going to be folding on my 2500k & my 2x 460's. if i can get my h60 & asetek 760 gc on them i can ocn them higher before CC starts.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Do you have sig awards turned off in your account settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! That was it. Thanks much
Click to expand...

NP


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

is there somewhere I have to sign up to get my chimp sig award ?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No passkeys this year, Derick will update the thread eventually or I will tonight after work. It's a much simpler team-based race this year, no separate username or anything like that, just fold for team 37726. You will need to provide a screenshot of your folding efforts though if you want to be eligible for prizes from OCN.


what qualifies as proof? my hfm hasn't been recording completed WU's only failed ones.

could i take a SS of my [email protected] user stats page on the Stanford site before & after?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> what qualifies as proof? my hfm hasn't been recording completed WU's only failed ones.
> 
> could i take a SS of my [email protected] user stats page on the Stanford site before & after?


FAHControl should suffice


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> FAHControl should suffice


kk


----------



## $ilent

Its still to be decided TRU about the prizes thing, no need to worry my friend.


----------



## Mast3rRoot

I'm definitely Joining OCN again for the Chimp Challenge again!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its still to be decided TRU about the prizes thing, no need to worry my friend.


nvm totally forgot. my folding team info should suffice if it's brought into question lol


----------



## Asustweaker

Well, I'm in. Luckily i just paid off my







power bill!!! If i can leave this rig running 24/7, maybe i can crank out almost 1 million points this year.


----------



## DustDevil

Its been a while since I have folded and I use to run [email protected] back when you had to manually enter everything and get several cores running on a quad core and the like. I just started 2 days ago and was surprised at the new core (7.3.6) I tired using the expert method but nothing would work so I reinstalled and used the web based method for monitoring and turning it on and off. I looked for some 7.3.6 tutorials but found none. I will try it again in a little bit and see what I can find.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

#BO$$







 Easy make and still looks good lol (mite be noobish to ya'll but I like it! )

=ROG


----------



## _TRU_

i'm still using 7.29 :/


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> #BO$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy make and still looks good lol (mite be noobish to ya'll but I like it! )
> 
> =ROG


I love that little guy! Ha good work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Its been a while since I have folded and I use to run [email protected] back when you had to manually enter everything and get several cores running on a quad core and the like. I just started 2 days ago and was surprised at the new core (7.3.6) I tired using the expert method but nothing would work so I reinstalled and used the web based method for monitoring and turning it on and off. I looked for some 7.3.6 tutorials but found none. I will try it again in a little bit and see what I can find.


What problens you having dust?


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I love that little guy! Ha good work!
> What problens you having dust?


----------



## Asustweaker

You can still use the v7 advanced control options Dust. Juclick on the icon in the tray.

Tutorials for v7 can be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1340606/guide-simple-v7-guide-for-windows-gpu-cpu


----------



## Kevdog

I think there needs to be a link to here-> http://folding.stanford.edu/ and instructions how to set it up in the OP

Edit ... lol ... kinda got ninja-ed


----------



## Asustweaker

lol


----------



## darksun20

Woo hoo, first Chimp Challenge I've been able to actually participate in! Lets ROLL!!!!


----------



## l0max

i'm in with what i've got


----------



## DustDevil

I figured it out....I wa susing the web based app for a few days and I stumbled upon FAH Control and it didn't have any info it in and wasnt folding but I got it fixed now and back up and running.


----------



## H-man

Lets see...
gts 450
gts 450
GTX 9800
AMD 6790
GTX 8800

3 PCIE slots on my test bench
2 PCIE slots on my server
0 power supplies


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> Lets see...
> gts 450
> gts 450
> GTX 9800
> AMD 6790
> GTX 8800
> 
> 3 PCIE slots on my test bench
> 2 PCIE slots on my server
> 0 power supplies


Well get on that!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ~Who is involved?
> This year's list of teams is:
> 
> EVGA
> Overclockers Australia
> overclockers.com
> Bit-Tech
> overclock.net
> Vietnam Global Team
> TSC! Russia
> TechPowerup!
> Hardware Cannucks


I can't see [H]ardOn team in the list, am I missing something here?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I can't see [H]ardOn team in the list, am I missing something here?


No,,, they didnt want to play... again.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> No,,, they didnt want to play... again.


Why is that? That is so unexpected....


----------



## Erick Silver

I am always in for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK, I know that I am double posting.(Maybe) What do we have to do to get a banner in the rotating banner section on the homepage? Seriously, the N2O stuff and BOINC stuff is there every bloody month it seems, but we can't get a banner for the yearly folding event? Put a BIG banner in there and make it visible!


----------



## black7hought

for official Chimpin' use.


----------



## stolid

This'll be my first CC. I'll try to drag a friend into it.

Participating with:
Phenom II X6 1055T
2x Opteron 2419

I'm considering a Radeon 5770 as well, but I dunno. It'd be rather loud and not terribly efficient...


----------



## She loved E




----------



## SeD669

Thanks Silent for the PM. Im in!!!
i7-950 with SLI GTX580's








Don't know my PPD as it always changes but I've seen it hit over 70k








Also if anyone can give me some suggestions on making a 2P/4P system here in Australia please PM me.
cheers


----------



## A_Blind_Man

It's that time of year again! Time to massacre your power bill, and bug everyone you know to help cure cancer for 10 days! most unfortunate for the timing this year i'll be going home for some dental work so my main rig will be down for ~8 hours =( atleast my work computer should be contributing.

Now all i need to do is convince my friend to secretly install a folding client on the rendering farms at his work.


----------



## LarsL

I'm in with my 2 3770k's and 580.
I hope to get my 4p 6128's up and running too all my parts show up Monday.


----------



## Volvo

Slowly steaming on with a 2.55GHz C2D burning up two WUs at once...


----------



## Disturbed117

Count me in!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Lets fire up those avatars and sig links guys







its never to early to make a difference


----------



## Ergates

I'll be running an i7 920 at 3.8GHz and a MSI 660Ti PE. Not that impressive compared to lots of you guys, but should churn out a few WU at least.


----------



## braindrain

Quick question. Would I need to get a new passkey if I started folding on another rig? If I don't sell my other PC soon I'll start folding on that too. Doubt the laptop would contribute anything worthwhile.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Quick question. Would I need to get a new passkey if I started folding on another rig? If I don't sell my other PC soon I'll start folding on that too. Doubt the laptop would contribute anything worthwhile.


You will need a passkey for each client you run to obtain the bonus points AFAIK. It can be the same key.


----------



## KipH

I got way more CPU than I need. I started up the old folder thingy. Any way to see if I did it right?


----------



## kifinas

1st timer here, I will participate.


----------



## sunfish31831

I'll be folding anyways so Im in


----------



## Scvhero

im in! we are gonna bring OCN to the top


----------



## $ilent

hmm keep getting BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72) on 10xxx work units on my cpu. Seemed to have happened since I added client-type beta flag but I only put that on my gpu. I set smp to 7 on cpu.


----------



## king8654

in on the 5870 + 3770k


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> hmm keep getting BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72) on 10xxx work units on my cpu. Seemed to have happened since I added client-type beta flag but I only put that on my gpu. I set *smp to 7* on cpu.


That's your problem right there

Try SMP 6 or 8


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ I like that Chimpin Avy. Did you make it?


----------



## Eaglake

I haven't folded in a while, but I'm going to help our awesome team at CC as much as I can








OCN FTW


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I got way more CPU than I need. I started up the old folder thingy. Any way to see if I did it right?


Poast a screen shot....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^^ I like that Chimpin Avy. Did you make it?


Yeah, I tooks a chimp picture gave it the look of The Godfather









 = 

They're twins I tell you!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^^ I like that Chimpin Avy. Did you make it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tooks a chimp picture gave it the look of The Godfather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're twins I tell you!
Click to expand...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


*TheChimpfather01

Nice paradigm


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TheChimpfather01
> 
> Nice paradigm
Click to expand...


----------



## kpforce1

Some $ilent dude sent me a reminder about some kind of Monkey folding nannas thing??







I'M IN!! Thanks for the reminder $ilent







. This will be my first Chimp Challenge as I've only been folding for 6 months or so. I'm excited....I did just sneak a 600W PSU and one of my GTX 480's into my work computer though lol.... no more 12-15K PPD days for the workpadooter







. Now if I could just get my 2p Force1 rig finished sometime this century.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


lol.... that is pretty funny


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


Lol, how do you make that font?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Lol, how do you make that font?


----------



## mosi

Heh, guess I'm in as the damn thing has been folding straight for weeks already.
Not many PPD on this i7 but better than nothing eh?








Thanks for the reminder $ilent


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, how do you make that font?
Click to expand...

With the skills I learnt from my Graphics Design degree.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^^ I like that Chimpin Avy. Did you make it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tooks a chimp picture gave it the look of The Godfather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> They're twins I tell you!
Click to expand...

Do you mind if we use it too? I like it.


----------



## ASSSETS

Going back for this!


----------



## $ilent

is Krusher not folding for OCN in the CC?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> is Krusher not folding for OCN in the CC?


I will be. Why do you ask?


----------



## $ilent

ah you asked if we could use blademasters picture, i assumed you meant we as in another team. That and you said my PM was bothering you, lead me to think you were folding for dif team


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ah you asked if we could use blademasters picture, i assumed you meant we as in another team. That and you said my PM was bothering you, lead me to think you were folding for dif team


Krusher wouldn't abandon me


----------



## Paradigm84

I've decided to fold as much as I can, but I'm wondering if I could get 100k PPD with the 3930K and 680 if I use a VM for the 3930K?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ah you asked if we could use blademasters picture, i assumed you meant we as in another team. That and you said my PM was bothering you, lead me to think you were folding for dif team


ha ha ha ha ha, sorry about that

I wanted to make sure it wasn't just his thing.

And the bothering part was a joke because you started off your pm saying "sorry to bother you" or something like that.

Awesome work by the way. Nominated you folder of month.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ah you asked if we could use blademasters picture, i assumed you meant we as in another team. That and you said my PM was bothering you, lead me to think you were folding for dif team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krusher wouldn't abandon me
Click to expand...

You or Donkey?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> With the skills I learnt from my Graphics Design degree.


That's why I asked. I'm interested in graphics








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do you mind if we use it too? I like it.


Sure, go ahead








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've decided to fold as much as I can, but I'm wondering if I could get 100k PPD with the 3930K and 680 if I use a VM for the 3930K?


Yeah, you really should come near if you get the right units. Good thing you reconsidered


----------



## $ilent

Cheers krush! I thought it was a joke on the PM









to paradig, yeah 100k should be doable on the 3930k with VM, I can get up to mid 80,000ppd on my 3770k in linux.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


I was joking, I just used a website.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Cheers krush! I thought it was a joke on the PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to paradig, yeah 100k should be doable on the 3930k with VM, I can get up to mid 80,000ppd on my 3770k in linux.


If I'm going to fold in the foldathon, I want to try and get 1 million points in 10 days from the 3930K and 680.


----------



## Lutro0

Someone want to skype me, been out of the game for a while I have a few questions. Setting up all the shop hardware today.


----------



## Kitler

Set avatar... Awwwwww yeah.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was joking, I just used a website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going to fold in the foldathon, I want to try and get 1 million points in 10 days from the 3930K and 680.


I dropped ~1,110,000 points in the last TC from my 2600K alone. Granted I had 3x P6904 dropping for 370K


----------



## braindrain

Ok so I just added my GPU to the folding slots and it seems to be folding but the Collection Server address is 0.0.0.0
Pretty sure that's not right. How do I change it?


----------



## Krusher33

Did you add client-type/beta flag to it?


----------



## braindrain

Er I don't see anywhere to do that. You mean in the extra slot options section?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## braindrain

Nevermind. I removed the GPU and then added it again. Seems fine now.


----------



## Krusher33

You still want to switch over to the beta flag for more points. http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/0_50


----------



## braindrain

Hmmm. Seems to be working but I get graphical glitches on the screen. Little flashy black boxes that disappear when I move the mouse over them. Still running the Catalyst 13.1 drivers. I'll update to 13.3 beta and see if that improves it.


----------



## black7hought

Air Chimpin' w/ OCN flame:


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Hmmm. Seems to be working but I get graphical glitches on the screen. Little flashy black boxes that disappear when I move the mouse over them. Still running the Catalyst 13.1 drivers. I'll update to 13.3 beta and see if that improves it.


It could be an unstable OC. Unless you're running stock then nevermind.


----------



## braindrain

Graphics card is factory overclocked. I haven't tweaked it at all. CPU is overclocked but I don't see that effecting the graphics.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I dropped ~1,110,000 points in the last TC from my 2600K alone. Granted I had 3x P6904 dropping for 370K


Miss those WUs

Also I set my cpu to folding smp7 because someone in here mentioned having to give up a cpu core to allow gpu folding on the beta? Is that not needed?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Graphics card is factory overclocked. I haven't tweaked it at all. CPU is overclocked but I don't see that effecting the graphics.


It can actually. If you're folding on core 16 then you're using a bit of your CPU. All kinds of crazies happen during folding if the CPU is unstable while folding on AMD cards in Core 16.

Once you switch to that beta unit, you're going to be using <5% cpu.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Miss those WUs
> 
> Also I set my cpu to folding smp7 because someone in here mentioned having to give up a cpu core to allow gpu folding on the beta? Is that not needed?


Yes but, it's best to disable both cores. smp 7 may cause units to fail. Just like smp 5. Try smp 6 or deal with smp 8 lol


----------



## DustDevil

I feel like I should be optimizing my folding. I have a i5 3570k OC'ed to 4.5ghz and a stock eVga 670 4GB. I want to tweak things to make sure I am getting the most ppd I can get. Its has been so long since I have folded I completely am at a loss on how to tweak things. Is there a guide somewhere for advanced tweaking? Currently I am getting 40k-45k ppd but I know there is room for improvement.


----------



## $ilent

Hmm just tried 800mhz and 1.1v on my gtx 570 (up from 732mhz and 1.037v stock) and it failed on one of those 7662 units. I assume they are the beta units. My card used to be able to fold up to like 900mhz...I think its about to kick the bucket.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hmm just tried 800mhz and 1.1v on my gtx 570 (up from 732mhz and 1.037v stock) and it failed on one of those 7662 units. I assume they are the beta units. My card used to be able to fold up to like 900mhz...I think its about to kick the bucket.


Run it at stock until it dies!


----------



## arvidab

Oh, yey. I guess I can join this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> Hey Chimps! I missed last years Challenge, and I have not folded for quite awhile but I was recently reminiscing about my old tri - 9800GX2 folding rig, thinking that it's about time I start to fold again. And it appears that my timing was just right! Count me in this year.
> 
> One question, will the Ubuntu method work within Fedora? I use Fedora as my media streaming system and it would be nice to remain in Fedora so I could access my media files, as opposed to booting Windows where I do not have access to media. Regardless, Chimpin' comes first!


I prefer this guide for setting up v7, that should work if you substitute the client link with this: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/centos-5.3-64bit/v7.3/fahclient_7.3.6-64bit-release.tar.bz2
(I have not actually tried this though)

Alternatively, there is a guide on Stanford's site for RedHat / CentOS / Fedora: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinGuide#ntoc9
To get the latest version use these files:
FAHclient (what actually gets the job done): https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/centos-5.3-64bit/v7.3/fahclient-7.3.6-1.x86_64.rpm
FAHcontrol (GUI control): https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahcontrol/centos-5.3-64bit/v7.3/fahcontrol-7.3.6-1.noarch.rpm

If you have another computer with FAHControl installed on it, you only need to install the FAHclient and can remote control from the other rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I got way more CPU than I need. I started up the old folder thingy. Any way to see if I did it right?


Show us a screenie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Quick question. Would I need to get a new passkey if I started folding on another rig? If I don't sell my other PC soon I'll start folding on that too. Doubt the laptop would contribute anything worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a passkey for each client you run to obtain the bonus points AFAIK. It can be the same key.
Click to expand...

Correct, you can use the same key on several machines and a key is required to get QRB (bonus) points.


----------



## lurker2501

IN


----------



## dman811

I am in with my EmuPAD, and mom's laptop, HTPC and main rig aren't options, as I am grounded until June, and I can't guarantee it, but I might have 38 computers from my computer shop at school that might be able to contribute (if I can stay during lunch and set up the client on each of them), but those 38 WILL NOT be able to fold until after the 15th, or maybe at all. If I can start those folding after the 15th, can someone PM me info on that? Would be highly appreciated.


----------



## decali

_Awesome_, very excited for this. CC is fun every year, and I expect us to do very well!


----------



## aas88keyz

I am in. Question and personal request. Any one know you made this avatar for me last year? Will that person make me an up to date one? Please PM me thanks.












Sorry forgot the image.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Food for thought?


----------



## Midgethulk

If I had to fold on School PC's then I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be many left after those 10 days...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> If I had to fold on School PC's then I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be many left after those 10 days...


Lol, if I can get into the art room and get into the admin account on those computers, I can fold on 4x2600's (non K), and GTX 660s.

EDIT: Learned that I might need teacher/administrator permission. Art room is officially unavailable, computer shop is still a valid possibility thankfully.


----------



## KipH

It seems to be working. But it only says just under 20,000 PPD. I don't do GPU, mine is old and tired. But an i7 should crunch a lot. I know GPU folding is the better one, but is there a way to make CPU folding a bit better?


----------



## $ilent

Try run advanced flag kip, thats where the juicy 80,000ppd wu are.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Try run advanced flag kip, thats where the juicy 80,000ppd wu are.


^this and put it in a linux vm. that alone can get you a 20-25% increase in ppd


----------



## Disturbed117

Avatar Changed!


----------



## darksun20

Tryin to get a few more machines up and running!!! Damn work is being stingy with the servers


----------



## $ilent

its nice to see so many people posting and changing their avatars in this thread. Anyone else sent out any CC reminder PMs out of interest? Gonna have another few hours on PMs tomorrow.


----------



## l0max

got the pm $ilent

still no gpu for linux


----------



## agussio

Where do I sign. Not sure what you need me to do but I will have my rigs on and folding.


----------



## juano




----------



## Disturbed117

Dat Plate!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I'm in on this one. Got my lil GPU plugging away!

Just noticed i'm 2000 points from 2m !


----------



## Erick Silver

PLAAAAAAAAATE!!!


----------



## H-man

I have a server folding away somewhere. I can't remember the user ID, team, or where though. It was some dual socket jobbie nobody wanted.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Try run advanced flag kip, thats where the juicy 80,000ppd wu are.


Good tip. What did you say? LOL Where and how








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> ^this and put it in a linux vm. that alone can get you a 20-25% increase in ppd


A VM would get more CPU power than just windows? Oh boy. It that worth it?

I am getting 17 to 18 K now. Something slow it?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Good tip. What did you say? LOL Where and how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A VM would get more CPU power than just windows? Oh boy. It that worth it?
> 
> I am getting 17 to 18 K now. Something slow it?


Yeah VM is better









What project number are you folding?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah VM is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What project number are you folding?


7809. Is that good?

How do I set that flag thing?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> 7809. Is that good?
> 
> How do I set that flag thing?


You can go to fahcontrol (the graphical interface of v7) and change user mode to expert. Then go to:

-> configure
-> click on the tab "slots"
-> highlight the SMP slot of your 3820 and click edit
-> scroll down to extra slot options and click add
-> enter exactly "client-type" in the Name tile and "advanced" in value
-> click ok until you arrive at the configure screen with the SMP slot and hit save
-> restart the PC and fold on !

7809 are mediocre units, nkt great but decent. What are the clocks on your 3820?


----------



## KipH

OK. Did that. PPD went down to 14k. Ah... I guess I should restart before I post this









And does playing tanks, watching a movie, uTorrent and multi tabs open affect it


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> OK. Did that. PPD went down to 14k. Ah... I guess I should restart before I post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And does playing tanks, watching a movie, uTorrent and multi tabs open affect it


Certainly, it will decrease in performance when there are other processes running.


----------



## d-block

Didn't read through the whole thread, but will you send out a reminder for this the day before? I always miss out on these and would like to participate this year.


----------



## [CyGnus]

TheBlademaster01 i have been reading a little but give me your opinion please, is it worth it to install a VMware running ubunto to do SMP on a 3570K? what PPD increase are we talking about +2/3k?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> TheBlademaster01 i have been reading a little but give me your opinion please, is it worth it to install a VMware running ubunto to do SMP on a 3570K? what PPD increase are we talking about +2/3k?


I never compared it directly, but it could be between 10 and 20% but it depends on the unit. Only an estimate, but it's definately worth it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Is this http://www.overclock.net/t/1306284/ubuntu-easy-install-client-v7 the guide to follow?
Is there any guide in how to install a VMware with ubuntu cause that one seems like for who already has ubuntu installed... I neves done this so i find it a little complicated...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's supposed to be easy









You go to my guide (the one you have in your post) and click on "Virtual Machine" in the first note. It will lead you to a series of videos from WonderMutt. Really easy to do, especially for quads.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Thanks


NP, you can use the v7 guide after you installed the VM. Don't install the v6 client!

I'm pretty sure you can get this done in less than 20minutes. The easy install in my thread takes about 5 minutes to complete if you want autostart in shell and GUI


----------



## navynuke499

hell yes, looks like my PSU will be back from corsair RMA on friday. ill have both rigs folding this time.


----------



## $ilent

Cygnus

If you have a spare USB stick like 8GB+ I recommend installing linux on it and then running blademasters guide if you want maximum points. Im like you a linux newbie and had no idea what I was doing, but all I did was downloaded ubuntu 12.10, installed it to USB, dual boot and run linux when I wanna fold, then open up a terminal in ubuntu and run blades command.


----------



## just4funuk

Got PM $ilent

I will be folding

Just replaced a stock cooler so am now able to overclock another rig.


----------



## kingchris

hi guys, new to folding and it looks like ive been missing out!!
anyway got 3 machines now all loaded and folding. my old quad q6600 with a hd6850 and thats working ok.
my old gaming pc 2500k and hd6970 thats folding on both.
my new set up 3770k and gtx 690, i can only get the cpu folding (i get error " on client "local" 120.0.0.1:36330:No more GPUs.
but its not listing anything. am i been a complete noob or what! and propable missing somthing in the millions on posts








any help guys as i want to help out


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> hi guys, new to folding and it looks like ive been missing out!!
> anyway got 3 machines now all loaded and folding. my old quad q6600 with a hd6850 and thats working ok.
> my old gaming pc 2500k and hd6970 thats folding on both.
> my new set up 3770k and gtx 690, i can only get the cpu folding (i get error " on client "local" 120.0.0.1:36330:No more GPUs.
> but its not listing anything. am i been a complete noob or what! and propable missing somthing in the millions on posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help guys as i want to help out


Do you have the latest client? Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## navynuke499

just decided to push my 4p a little harder in prep for this CC. im now at 2.6GHz on my 6128s, folding stable


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> just decided to push my 4p a little harder in prep for this CC. im now at 2.6GHz on my 6128s, folding stable


Bravo...bravo!









Sitting @ 2.702 w/my 6176's ... was up higher before, and got a lot of core dumps, but I'm going to go up a few notches, back up towards 239, after this current WU completes.

What memory voltages are you running?


----------



## navynuke499

i havent messed with the memory at all, so its stock with whatever my chips are. 1.5v is my guess


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> i havent messed with the memory at all, so its stock with whatever my chips are. 1.5v is my guess


Was just wondering what your stock memory voltages were. What speed memory are you running? 1333 or 1600 and what CAS?


----------



## jomama22

Is it possible to set up a VM to run 11 cores on a 3960x with client-type>advanced set? I dont want to run bigadv as I have 3 7970s to run as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to get the most out of this beast and ATM, the 3960x hovers around 45-55k in 7.3.6.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Is it possible to set up a VM to run 11 cores on a 3960x with client-type>advanced set? I dont want to run bigadv as I have 3 7970s to run as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to get the most out of this beast and ATM, the 3960x hovers around 45-55k in 7.3.6.


I can be corrected...however I'm almost sure that -bigadv is now 16c only

So you can give your core or your single thread over to your 7970s but I think that with the new beta you don't really need to free up a core or threads due to the low CPU overhead I'm hearing people report (<5%)


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Was just wondering what your stock memory voltages were. What speed memory are you running? 1333 or 1600 and what CAS?


i believe its 1.5v stock 1600 cas 9. they are the crucial ballistix


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I can be corrected...however I'm almost sure that -bigadv is now 16c only
> 
> So you can give your core or your single thread over to your 7970s but I think that with the new beta you don't really need to free up a core or threads due to the low CPU overhead I'm hearing people report (<5%)


correct, bigadv is 16 cores and up now


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Is this http://www.overclock.net/t/1306284/ubuntu-easy-install-client-v7 the guide to follow?
> Is there any guide in how to install a VMware with ubuntu cause that one seems like for who already has ubuntu installed... I neves done this so i find it a little complicated...


I've always gotten my images from these:

VMWare: http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php
VirtualBox: http://linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-virtualbox.php

And then follow this guide for installing it (scroll down a bit for the virtual part): http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-install.php


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Is it possible to set up a VM to run 11 cores on a 3960x with client-type>advanced set? I dont want to run bigadv as I have 3 7970s to run as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to get the most out of this beast and ATM, the 3960x hovers around 45-55k in 7.3.6.


Name = "cpus" , Value = "11"

You'll get more out of your system with everything folding so don't bother with bigadv.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I can be corrected...however I'm almost sure that -bigadv is now 16c only
> 
> So you can give your core or your single thread over to your 7970s but I think that with the new beta you don't really need to free up a core or threads due to the low CPU overhead I'm hearing people report (<5%)


You can corehack the client to make it see 16 cores. 4.6GHz+ SB-E can do them.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You can corehack the client to make it see 16 cores. 4.6GHz+ SB-E can do them.


really that low? i thought it was over 4.8ghz that was needed to complete bigadv on time with a sb-e cpu


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In a VM perhaps. 4.6 in native is just doable IIRC.


----------



## $ilent

blade doesnt jomama need to do smp in digits of 2? I couldnt get smp7 working.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> blade doesnt jomama need to do smp in digits of 2? I couldnt get smp7 working.


Yeah, probably thanks for the heads up







. Some units fail when doing that. It doesn't need to be a multiple of 2 though. Smp 3 works as well. Not sure if smp 10 works with all units, but you should probably try that jomama.


----------



## jomama22

Thanks for the help guys! I will setup the vm today and give it a go. I will try 11 cores first and see if any problems arise, if they do, i will back it down to 10 and then try it with 12 and compare total system ppd. Since as said earlier, core 17 doesnt use to much cpu overhead on 7970s, i may get a bit more from using 12 cores as opposed to 10.


----------



## H-man

I found a spare PSU with 800 watts on tap, I just have to replace the caps in it now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well guess Vmware / ubuntu is not for me since 15PM i am trying to set it up and nothing the vmtools do not install then it does not update the system inside the VM then the client does not install lol. guess i will be SMP in windows... +2k or less 2k all the same
TheBlademaster01 thanks for the help though


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Did you follow the video guide? You don't really need to update anything. Well, if you're uncomfortable in Linux it might be better to just run Windows









E:

I see you're in Lisboa. Nice, I like that place







. Next to Paris, my favorite city.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey! Where is our front page banner??? The longer you wait the more people that we miss joining up! Lets get a banner up so that as soon as you log in and hit the front page you see it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Should have been fixed a long time ago, what is taking management so long







:?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> well guess Vmware / ubuntu is not for me since 15PM i am trying to set it up and nothing the vmtools do not install then it does not update the system inside the VM then the client does not install lol. guess i will be SMP in windows... +2k or less 2k all the same
> TheBlademaster01 thanks for the help though


Are you gonna be folding on cpu only? If so try dual booting windows and install a copy of ubuntu onto a usb stick. Its suprisingly simple and nets you more ppd.

On another topic I decided to take my gpu apart and clean it all out and reapply some TIM. The temps were:



And after the clean up now:



Not too shabby, lost 6C on the gpu and cpu went from max 77C to 71C just by vacuuming dust out from the cpu cooler fins. Some cores dropped 9C!


----------



## kingchris

just screen shots of what im getting



hope these help, i want to fold!


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Are you gonna be folding on cpu only? If so try dual booting windows and install a copy of ubuntu onto a usb stick. Its suprisingly simple and nets you more ppd.
> 
> On another topic I decided to take my gpu apart and clean it all out and reapply some TIM. The temps were:
> 
> 
> 
> And after the clean up now:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby, lost 6C on the gpu and cpu went from max 77C to 71C just by vacuuming dust out from the cpu cooler fins. Some cores dropped 9C!


clean air, what a differance.. lol..


----------



## mrsmoke

Hey guys, I currently fold with a single core vm but the day before it starts i will put up 3 X dual core vm's. Hopefully that will help the cause. OCN all the way!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> just screen shots of what im getting
> 
> 
> 
> hope these help, i want to fold!


Uninstall the client and go to stanford to get the latest client (7.3.6). It should recognize your Kepler GPUs as well as fixing the unicore client problem. It seems your CPU is folding smp8 + unicore for some reason


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> clean air, what a differance.. lol..


Just checked temps on afterburner, max gpu usage 99%, max temp 37c...

I *wish* this gpu was a good overclocker, with these temps I would dump 1.2v through it no problem.


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Uninstall the client and go to stanford to get the latest client (7.3.6). It should recognize your Kepler GPUs as well as fixing the unicore client problem. It seems your CPU is folding smp8 + unicore for some reason


Thats better, i think!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, I'm not sure if that's okay. The 690 still isn't doing anything and the CPU is again running 2 clients. How did you config it?


----------



## $ilent

It looks like he has two clients, one running smp7 and the other running smp1. Chris when you run the v7 installation click gpu & cpu folding, and then thats literally all you need to do. In the slot config leave cpu core number as -1, this means it will figure it out itself.


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if that's okay. The 690 still isn't doing anything and the CPU is again running 2 clients. How did you config it?


i didnt unistall the data file! will wait till its finished work units its running and unistall the lot including the data and try again!

i will make sure its fixed before the 13th!


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> i didnt unistall the data file! will wait till its finished work units its running and unistall the lot including the data and try again!
> 
> i will make sure its fixed before the 13th!


well i just updated on my other computer, now they dont fold on gpu, just get "Paused:waiting for idle"
man i thought this was easy!.. lol..


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> just decided to push my 4p a little harder in prep for this CC. im now at 2.6GHz on my 6128s, folding stable


Hey what kind of PPD do you get? And what OS are you running. My parts for my 4p rig will be here Wed. I hope to have it up and running by Sat. Any info would be great.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> well i just updated on my other computer, now they dont fold on gpu, just get "Paused:waiting for idle"
> man i thought this was easy!.. lol..


V7 normally is easy to be honest, did you set it to start local manually? Tried right clicking the slot and clicking fold?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Hey what kind of PPD do you get? And what OS are you running. My parts for my 4p rig will be here Wed. I hope to have it up and running by Sat. Any info would be great.


turns out my tpf actually went up at 2.6 so i moved it back down to 2.57GHz. running ubuntu 10.10 with the [H] bios and the kracken. current ppd on this 8103 its working now is 380k, but the 8103 is one of the better WUs for ppd


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> V7 normally is easy to be honest, did you set it to start local manually? Tried right clicking the slot and clicking fold?


got it to work on my 690, just using the hdmi and right click "to fold"
but my other one hasnt got that feature, so i will install the last version of software!

thanks again!


----------



## $ilent

no problem glad you got it sorted mate!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

LIKE A BO$$


----------



## Krusher33

If that's 4 7970's, that's a little low.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

its 3 7950's O.Ced at 1110/1425
and one is a 8350 @ 4.8ghz


----------



## labnjab

I'm going to try and find time this week to give everything a good dusting. I even plan on tearing my 570s apart so I can really blow out the heatsinks. I'd like to try and get their overclock up to 925 or more for the cc. Whats the max temps to safely run a 570 classifieds? Both are at 875 mhz now at 1.068 vcore and run around 68-72C on 7662


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> its 3 7950's O.Ced at 1110/1425
> and one is a 8350 @ 4.8ghz


Are you running the "client-type beta" on each GPU? my 7950's get ~40K non oc'ed and 45K when 1100/1375.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

yea its on all 3 {:


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I'm going to try and find time this week to give everything a good dusting. I even plan on tearing my 570s apart so I can really blow out the heatsinks. I'd like to try and get their overclock up to 925 or more for the cc. Whats the max temps to safely run a 570 classifieds? Both are at 875 mhz now at 1.068 vcore and run around 68-72C on 7662


I just blew out my heatsinks, etc. a couple days ago. They had gotten pretty bad, so there was a noticeable drop in temps.


----------



## InsideJob

Upgraded to the core 17 WU's on my 7970 last night.
Went from ~7k ppd to ~40k... good times








Bring on the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> 
> LIKE A BO$$


How do you get that bar that says folding power low, full etc?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How do you get that bar that says folding power low, full etc?


Newer client (v7.3 I think)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How do you get that bar that says folding power low, full etc?


You mean Off, Light Idle, Idle, Light, Medium, and High? You get that in the newest version of the [email protected] client (7.3.6 I believe). Might have been there in a slightly earlier revision, not sure though.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Newer client (v7.3 I think)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How do you get that bar that says folding power low, full etc?


Ya thats the new client.


----------



## $ilent

But ive only got 7.2.9


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But ive only got 7.2.9


you arent missing out. it doesnt do anything you cant do your self, it just makes it a bit quicker. moving the slider to a lower setting adjusts the amount of cores its using and bases it off if the computer is at idle or not, changing priority for [email protected]


----------



## dman811

You could update your client, it also gives you access to a web based monitoring system for your PPD.


----------



## KipH

Where can you see your rank and amount of points mined?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Where can you see your rank and amount of points mined?


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/individual_list.php?s=&p=33


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Where can you see your rank and amount of points mined?


overall or for the chimp challenge? if overall, then this is the best place:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=636621


----------



## DustDevil

Does my PPD seem average? i5 [email protected] and GTX 670 40-45k per day. Any easy ways to improve it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Depends on the unit. Seems low though.


----------



## DustDevil

Right now I am doing GPU 8070 and cpu is doing 7808.


----------



## Paradigm84

Not that long to go, I suppose I better try and get the VM working for the 3930K tomorrow so I can try and get my target for CC.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Does my PPD seem average? i5 [email protected] and GTX 670 40-45k per day. Any easy ways to improve it.


Pretty normal to me. I have a 3570K and 650ti that sits around 36K ppd.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Pretty normal to me. I have a 3570K and 650ti that sits around 36K ppd.


Thanks. I tried looking up ppd for my system and got various differences.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Right now I am doing GPU 8070 and cpu is doing 7808.


It's normal for those units.

The 3570K probably does 17-20k PPD on that unit and the GTX 670 should probably get between 25-30k PPD on the unit.

You could optimize the PPD by letting the 3570K fold in a Virtual Machine loaded with a 64 bit Ubuntu distro. The GTX 670 should fold the beta Core 17. Although I think that it might hog CPU resources while doing that


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's normal for those units.
> 
> The 3570K probably does 17-20k PPD on that unit and the GTX 670 should probably get between 25-30k PPD on the unit.
> 
> You could optimize the PPD by letting the 3570K fold in a Virtual Machine loaded with a 64 bit Ubuntu distro. The GTX 670 should fold the beta Core 17. Although I think that it might hog CPU resources while doing that


Beta 17 units on my 650ti killed it. maybe it was just the WU I had, but my PPD plumeted on 17 so I went back to normal. Just make sure to watch it through a couple of WU's.


----------



## DustDevil

Just set my GPU to beta 17 will see what happens when I finish the other core.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Beta 17 units on my 650ti killed it. maybe it was just the WU I had, but my PPD plumeted on 17 so I went back to normal. Just make sure to watch it through a couple of WU's.


same thing happened to me on both my 580s. I think the amd cards are the only ones that benefit from the new core but i could be mistaken. correct me if i'm wrong but that's what i've experienced


----------



## labnjab

Fermi have a slight benefit from core 17. My 570s each saw a 3-4k ppd increase over previous units

I brought the clock on both my 570s up to 900 last night and now get just under 40k ppd on each on 7662. Temps are still low 70c so I'm going to try for 925 later today, and 950 after a good cleaning. The 3770k will be brought up to 4.7 at the start of the cc (from 4.5)


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Fermi have a slight benefit from core 17. My 570s each saw a 3-4k ppd increase over previous units
> 
> I brought the clock on both my 570s up to 900 last night and now get just under 40k ppd on each on 7662. Temps are still low 70c so I'm going to try for 925 later today, and 950 after a good cleaning. The 3770k will be brought up to 4.7 at the start of the cc (from 4.5)


Makes me sad that my 670 only gets ~25k on the 7662 beta units.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Does my PPD seem average? i5 [email protected] and GTX 670 40-45k per day. Any easy ways to improve it.


When I am able to fold on my main rig (at night during sleep for ~8-9hrs when I am not grounded) I generate ~40K PPD, and that is with a first gen i5 [email protected] and a GTX 660Ti. It does depend on the work unit you are doing, but if you are folding all day, that seems extremely low.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Fermi have a slight benefit from core 17. My 570s each saw a 3-4k ppd increase over previous units
> 
> I brought the clock on both my 570s up to 900 last night and now get just under 40k ppd on each on 7662. Temps are still low 70c so I'm going to try for 925 later today, and 950 after a good cleaning. The 3770k will be brought up to 4.7 at the start of the cc (from 4.5)


Seems that 570 and 580 (and perhaps 560Ti 448) are the only Fermi based card worth having _17 enabled on, depends on what you lose on you're CPU though as Nvidia wants a CPU core on _17. My 560Ti was at 21k on _17, normal units is 23-27k PPD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Fermi have a slight benefit from core 17. My 570s each saw a 3-4k ppd increase over previous units
> 
> I brought the clock on both my 570s up to 900 last night and now get just under 40k ppd on each on 7662. Temps are still low 70c so I'm going to try for 925 later today, and 950 after a good cleaning. The 3770k will be brought up to 4.7 at the start of the cc (from 4.5)
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me sad that my 670 only gets ~25k on the 7662 beta units.
Click to expand...

Not long till they nerf the Fermi performance with an "optimized" Kepler core and force it on all Nvidia's...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Does my PPD seem average? i5 [email protected] and GTX 670 40-45k per day. Any easy ways to improve it.
> 
> 
> 
> When I am able to fold on my main rig (at night during sleep for ~8-9hrs when I am not grounded) I generate ~40K PPD, and that is with a first gen i5 [email protected] and a GTX 660Ti. It does depend on the work unit you are doing, but if you are folding all day, that seems extremely low.
Click to expand...

I'd say 40k for your rig is above average, although it highly depends on which units you receive.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> same thing happened to me on both my 580s. I think the amd cards are the only ones that benefit from the new core but i could be mistaken. correct me if i'm wrong but that's what i've experienced


My 580 went from 27K to 37K PPD when I switched to beta, and that was just at stock. Overclocking makes a significant difference with QRB. I'm now running it at 828 MHz (7.3% OC), and it's getting 41K to 42K PPD (10.8% to 13.5% increase).

The only downside is that it maxes out a single CPU thread (12.5% on my 2600K). I run the CPU at SMP7, and works quite well. Some people have stated that some units fail on SMP7, but it has yet to happen to me on either of my 2600K machines. If it ever does fail I'll switch to SMP6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Not long till they nerf the Fermi performance with an "optimized" Kepler core and force it on all Nvidia's...


That already happened months ago with the v2.25 core. It slowed the 762x units waaaaaay down on Fermi cards. However, later on they adjusted the points on those units so that it doesn't really hurt to run them now. They still take forever to fold due to the new core version.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think some GPUs are too slow for the bonus to give it an edge over the regular Cuda core 15. That and Fermi GPUs have worse performance in core 15 thanks to Kepler optimizations.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How do you get that bar that says folding power low, full etc?


yea its the newest client , when you open it. it opens a webpage and has a sliding bar for where you want it depending what you are doing!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Not long till they nerf the Fermi performance with an "optimized" Kepler core and force it on all Nvidia's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That already happened months ago with the v2.25 core. It slowed the 762x units waaaaaay down on Fermi cards. However, later on they adjusted the points on those units so that it doesn't really hurt to run them now. They still take forever to fold due to the new core version.
Click to expand...

That's what I was referring to...








Just think what you would get on a Fermi if you could still use the old core with adjusted points.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think some GPUs are too slow for the bonus to give it an edge over the regular Cuda core 15. That and Fermi GPUs have worse performance in core 15 thanks to Kepler optimizations.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think some GPUs are too slow for the bonus to give it an edge over the regular Cuda core 15. That and Fermi GPUs have worse performance in core 15 thanks to Kepler optimizations.


My 560 @1000Mhz dropped in PPD with Core 17 but my 580 @925Mhz went from 35-38K to 45-48K. Speed of completion is definitely the controlling factor.


----------



## $ilent

In V7 my 3770k at 4.9ghz is getting 18,000ppd on an 8083 and my gtx 570 at 732mhz is getting 24,000ppd on a 7662. Do these numbers seem low? They do to me.

Edit: Ive just checked the a4 ppd database and other people with a lower overclock are getting over 50,000ppd on a 8083, granted its with ubuntu but even still my folding should be so low right?


----------



## Velathawen

I hope this random burst of cool weather can persist through CC this year, excited to really crank up the OCs


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> In V7 my 3770k at 4.9ghz is getting 18,000ppd on an 8083 and my gtx 570 at 732mhz is getting 24,000ppd on a 7662. Do these numbers seem low? They do to me.
> 
> Edit: Ive just checked the a4 ppd database and other people with a lower overclock are getting over 50,000ppd on a 8083, granted its with ubuntu but even still my folding should be so low right?


While going from Win to Linux (native or VM) is a big boost, it's not more than double the points. But you are folding on your Nvidia too which takes a core. Allowing your SMP to use all threads and at the same time throwing in another process that is using one thread (12.5%) is not a good idea, it will slow down the SMP by more than 12.5%. Try running cpus=6 as 7 can fail on some units.

No idea about the 570, but seems a bit on the low side, but that could be because there are two processes fighting for CPU resources, hence not letting any run at its best.


----------



## $ilent

Gonna pause the gpu and see how much CPU goes up.


----------



## $ilent

Paused it, ppd went up to 24,000. Still less than half what a Linux box would be getting. Maybe it's low because I been pausing my folding past few days for hours at a time.


----------



## arvidab

Check what's the TPF is when the GPU is paused (from the log) and put the numbers here: http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## $ilent

Tpf was 1min 50seconds on that bonus call says 40,000ppd. So yeah it must be because I've paused it so the qrb is lower?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Tpf was 1min 50seconds on that bonus call says 40,000ppd. So yeah it must be because I've paused it so the qrb is lower?


You got it. How big the WU is and how fast your internet is will also affect QRB, since they don't count it until they receive the entire unit. I lose some points on my bigadv WUs since I only have 512Kb upload. Those units end up being around 100MB and take me ~20-30 minutes to upload.


----------



## $ilent

Is it worth me setting up a Vm in windows and running just gpu on v7?


----------



## ZDngrfld

I run all my CPU folders in Linux, either a VM or native. I'm not sure what kind of PPD I'd get otherwise...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I run all my CPU folders in Linux, either a VM or native. I'm not sure what kind of PPD I'd get otherwise...


what is your preferred linux distro?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> what is your preferred linux distro?


I'm running Debian on everything


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> In V7 my 3770k at 4.9ghz is getting 18,000ppd on an 8083 and my gtx 570 at 732mhz is getting 24,000ppd on a 7662. Do these numbers seem low? They do to me.
> 
> Edit: Ive just checked the a4 ppd database and other people with a lower overclock are getting over 50,000ppd on a 8083, granted its with ubuntu but even still my folding should be so low right?


8083 on my moms laptop is giving me an avg of 739 PPD


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I'm running Debian on everything


wheezy or squeeze? and didn't you have a custom kernel at one point?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> wheezy or squeeze? and didn't you have a custom kernel at one point?


They're all running a custom kernel right now. Some had Squeeze and some had Wheezy. They're all running 3.7.5 as of right now.


----------



## arvidab

Just ordered one of these. Hopefully will arrive in time, hoping to have 48 [email protected]+ (if I can cool them) and another 48 cores at 3GHz with the left over AX1200 going hard the full ten days.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> They're all running a custom kernel right now. Some had Squeeze and some had Wheezy. They're all running 3.7.5 as of right now.


just updated to a newer version or have you done other tweaks as well?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> just updated to a newer version or have you done other tweaks as well?


Here's the website of the kernel. It shows what's included in it and whatnot


----------



## EpicPie

Yay Chimp Challenge!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Just ordered one of these. Hopefully will arrive in time, hoping to have 48 [email protected]+ (if I can cool them) and another 48 cores at 3GHz with the left over AX1200 going hard the full ten days.


2x 4P?

Which CPUs? 63xx?


----------



## LarsL

Arvidab that is a nice looking PSU hope you get it in time. You should have plenty of power for you 48 cores.


----------



## $ilent

Nice post count in here guys, still not seeing the CC being advertised on the main page though.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Just ordered one of these. Hopefully will arrive in time, hoping to have 48 [email protected]+ (if I can cool them) and another 48 cores at 3GHz with the left over AX1200 going hard the full ten days.


thats one sexy psu


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nice post count in here guys, still not seeing the CC being advertised on the main page though.


Everyone digs the CC


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Everyone digs the CC


Yep, just gotta get the word out.


----------



## Code-Red

That time of the year already!? Wow, alright, time to get ready.

Also, it's been a year, how come I still dont have my badge from last year?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> That time of the year already!? Wow, alright, time to get ready.
> 
> Also, it's been a year, how come I still dont have my badge from last year?


Someone earlier in the thread said to PM Enterprise, and he will get it for you.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Someone earlier in the thread said to PM Enterprise, and he will get it for you.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## $ilent

guys:

What is the stock volt for a 7850 2gb card? My bro has a powercolor PCS+ 7850 2Gb gpu which at idle runs at 300mhz and 0.8v but under load it goes up to 1000mhz and goes to 1.22v which makes temps skyrocket to 85c during gaming. Surely 1.22v is not the normal volt for gaming? I cant change voltage in MSI afterburner either for some reason, even though im guessing this card is a none reference and should allow me to change the volt?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys:
> 
> What is the stock volt for a 7850 2gb card? My bro has a powercolor PCS+ 7850 2Gb gpu which at idle runs at 300mhz and 0.8v but under load it goes up to 1000mhz and goes to 1.22v which makes temps skyrocket to 85c during gaming. Surely 1.22v is not the normal volt for gaming? I cant change voltage in MSI afterburner either for some reason, even though im guessing this card is a none reference and should allow me to change the volt?


I just bought a XFX HD-7870 Black Edition and have discovered it won't fold even at 925Mhz. The voltage is locked at 1.012 from what I can ascertain. If anybody has any ideas I'd sure entertain a remedy!


----------



## $ilent

hmm is it worth me sending this card back then? 1.22v is making temps go too high and after a while on a game it starts artifacting. Why would they lock the load volt to 1.22v, its too hot...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> hmm is it worth me sending this card back then? 1.22v is making temps go too high and after a while on a game it starts artifacting. Why would they lock the load volt to 1.22v, its too hot...


Wish I could get mine TO 1.22!


----------



## $ilent

do you think 85C at full load could be the cause of the artifacts?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> do you think 85C at full load could be the cause of the artifacts?


Not sure. I'm a NVidia guy, and not that familiar with the subject on any of them. Artifacting doesn't show up in Folding (I don't think).


----------



## InsideJob

I am reminded today of why we fold, as I lost an uncle to a battle with cancer after only around 6 weeks ago did we find out he had been diagnosed with cancer of the liver. A wonderful father of 2 and brother of 3, always positive and loved life. Taken far too early. He will be missed by all who knew him.

We are here with our hope that maybe these work units and the scientists who analyze the data we mine with our fancy electronics can maybe, just maybe save some families in the future from the loss of loved ones to certain diseases and cancers, hope we are helping in some way.
Keep on folding folks. Cheers









*R.I.P Tim Elzinga*


----------



## 4thKor

A solemn reminder that this isn't just for fun, but is a serious endeavor. I'm humbled and back "in my place".


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> do you think 85C at full load could be the cause of the artifacts?


What are you VRMs at?

That is hotter than I would like my 7950s for gaming. But AMD cards run hot and the Gigabyte cards seem to be normalized at 1.25 for the new releases. When I am folding and browsing the web I also get graphics glitches and misc dots of black in firefox. I just use them as a reminder that I am stealing cycles from my PPD.

I recently change mine to a non-GHZ bios to keep them running cooler. I still have the Ghz bios in the second bios slot for benching. During the challenge I will be using my onboard video and turning up the cards to grind away.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> What are you VRMs at?
> 
> That is hotter than I would like my 7950s for gaming. But AMD cards run hot and the Gigabyte cards seem to be normalized at 1.25 for the new releases. When I am folding and browsing the web I also get graphics glitches and misc dots of black in firefox. I just use them as a reminder that I am stealing cycles from my PPD.
> 
> I recently change mine to a non-GHZ bios to keep them running cooler. I still have the Ghz bios in the second bios slot for benching. During the challenge I will be using my onboard video and turning up the cards to grind away.


with the new bios does it make your artifacts go?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Tsk...tsk...nice Math score, but the rest have to come up!
> 
> Hit the books...we'll still be here when you finish and you'll be grateful you brought those scores up when it's all said and done!!!


Very much this.
I've come back after several years, and although there were a few things I missed, still the same community and very much still helpful and welcoming!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Very much this.
> I've come back after several years, and although there were a few things I missed, still the same community and very much still helpful and welcoming!


I love how you're quoting a quote that was for me, and I said in my head "This one is gonna have something about me in it." right before I opened it. Strange how that stuff happens. But ya, OCN is a very welcoming community, I've been signed up since Oct of last year, but truly active since December, and love the support everyone around here gives everyone else.







Welcome back!


----------



## GarTheConquer

My first Chimp Challenge









So I don't need to sign up for anything, just fold as much as possible?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Just ordered one of http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1
> 
> 
> 
> 2x 4P?
> 
> Which CPUs? 63xx?
Click to expand...

Yea, two 4Peas, I thought you knew that?

No, just your plain old 6190BE's...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> My first Chimp Challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So I don't need to sign up for anything, just fold as much as possible?*


Welcome!

Yes, fold as hard as you can.


----------



## raptor5150

Count me in


----------



## Scvhero

gave me a reason to buy a new part







80plus power supply yay saving money!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, two 4Peas, I thought you knew that?
> 
> No, just your plain old 6190BE's...
> Welcome!
> 
> Yes, fold as hard as you can.


No, that's just crazy Arvid







...


----------



## arvidab

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Disturbed117

Not sure how much i will be able to fold in the event. Something strange is up with my system, My idle temperature on my x6 is 45c-50c.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

P10083, 66K for 2600K @5.2...

I'm going to blame VM folding


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, two 4Peas, I thought you knew that?
> 
> No, just your plain old 6190BE's...


lol, plain


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nice post count in here guys, still not seeing the CC being advertised on the main page though.


Well BladeMaster01 has done an amazing job with CC banners and Chipp has been contacted by both himself and myself regarding getting the CC banner on the home page carousel.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, *two 4Peas*, I thought you knew that?
> 
> No, just your plain old 6190BE's...
> Welcome!
> 
> Yes, fold as hard as you can.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, two 4Peas, I thought you knew that?
> 
> No, just your plain old 6190BE's...
> 
> 
> 
> lol, plain
Click to expand...

Well, they are at least old.


----------



## scubadiver59

What's with VMware Player limiting me to only four cores? And when I go into Ubuntu 12.04 and try to assign six threads in FAHControl (v7.36) it tells me that it can't since there are only four threads (cores) allowed.

Am I going to have to use Oracle's VirtualBox to make this work on my 3770k?

Created the Ubuntu 12.04 VM with VMware Workstation v8 and I tried both versions of VMware Player (v4 & v5) with the same result. The VM works fine, but the core limitation is what's getting to me.


----------



## WonderMutt

I guess this means I'll have to fire the heaters back up...But you know I'm in!!!


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> with the new bios does it make your artifacts go?


Under full load, no, I still get occasional small artifacts when browsing. I don't remember having the problem with the non beta units but then again my cards weren't actually doing any work.

To be clear I think my issue is just a utilization vs. vRAM issue. I get small black squares randomly placed on the right side of my screen. It usually happens when I am scrolling through a page and they clear up with the next refresh or rolling a cursor over them. I don't have the issue under full gaming load and that is all I care about for visuals.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> That time of the year already!? Wow, alright, time to get ready.
> 
> Also, it's been a year, how come I still dont have my badge from last year?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone earlier in the thread said to PM Enterprise, and he will get it for you.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Someone earlier in the thread said to PM Enterprise, and he will get it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, thanks!
Click to expand...

No-no. PM Axipher and he'll contact enterprise. If you skip Axipher it might not get done. They have a system going.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Well I have a 3930k and 1 titan titan right now. I am waiting on my 2cd titan hopefully it will be here by friday


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, juggalo is in the building


----------



## briddell

I'll help - just started folding recently, but now I'm running 24/7









I need more things for my sig


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> What's with VMware Player limiting me to only four cores? And when I go into Ubuntu 12.04 and try to assign six threads in FAHControl (v7.36) it tells me that it can't since there are only four threads (cores) allowed.
> 
> Am I going to have to use Oracle's VirtualBox to make this work on my 3770k?
> 
> Created the Ubuntu 12.04 VM with VMware Workstation v8 and I tried both versions of VMware Player (v4 & v5) with the same result. The VM works fine, but the core limitation is what's getting to me.


You have to go into the VM config files and edit the NUMCPUS to 8. Wndermutts video guide showed me how to do that, here is the thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1284915/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-folding-v6-34-video-series-in-a-virtual-machine-or-native

Cant remember which video it is that shows you how to change the settings, maybe WM can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Under full load, no, I still get occasional small artifacts when browsing. I don't remember having the problem with the non beta units but then again my cards weren't actually doing any work.
> 
> To be clear I think my issue is just a utilization vs. vRAM issue. I get small black squares randomly placed on the right side of my screen. It usually happens when I am scrolling through a page and they clear up with the next refresh or rolling a cursor over them. I don't have the issue under full gaming load and that is all I care about for visuals.


We've put a powerful 120mm fan on the gpu now, max temps of 72C whilst gaming at 1.22v and the artifacts seem to have disappeared. I guess it was the temps of 85C that produced the artifacts. I cant understand why a company would sell a gpu that at ful load produces temps of up to 100C. Why would that be acceptable...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You have to go into the VM config files and edit the NUMCPUS to 8. Wndermutts video guide showed me how to do that, here is the thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1284915/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-folding-v6-34-video-series-in-a-virtual-machine-or-native.


It wasn't my knowledge of VMware Player that was at fault, it's the fault of VMware when they cut down the # of usable cores in v4 & v5.

I got my answer from arvidab in the OCN Millionaires thread--go get v3! I'm surprised VMware hasn't removed that version yet.

And it's just like a big corporation to pull back their "freebies" as time goes by and they realize that they're losing money, and market share as they are with their outrageous pricing schemes and their slow move into cloud technology, but in the meantime we get screwed over.

Makes me wonder why I continue to purchase VMware Workstation...except for the ability to create VM's of any OS I choose...it makes me wonder.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Will be setting up Kickstart my Heart today, should pull 25-35k if I add cpu into the mix also. Good way to test my OC I suppose









EDIT:

Should I use the V7 Client for my rig? AMD x4 + GTX 560 ti card. Typically I run the standalone v6 (i think) clients, as they always seemed to work easiest.

I wasn't sure if v7 gave ppd benefit over v6 client.


----------



## $ilent

Still no advertisement for the CC on the main page. There'll be no point adding it soon the contest will be over.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Will be setting up Kickstart my Heart today, should pull 25-35k if I add cpu into the mix also. Good way to test my OC I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Should I use the V7 Client for my rig? AMD x4 + GTX 560 ti card. Typically I run the standalone v6 (i think) clients, as they always seemed to work easiest.
> 
> I wasn't sure if v7 gave ppd benefit over v6 client.


V7 will perform better on the x4.


----------



## lemans81

I support this in spirit....wish I still had the power to support it by folding.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No-no. PM Axipher and he'll contact enterprise. If you skip Axipher it might not get done. They have a system going.


Woops...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Will be setting up Kickstart my Heart today, should pull 25-35k if I add cpu into the mix also. Good way to test my OC I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Should I use the V7 Client for my rig? AMD x4 + GTX 560 ti card. Typically I run the standalone v6 (i think) clients, as they always seemed to work easiest.
> 
> I wasn't sure if v7 gave ppd benefit over v6 client.
> 
> 
> 
> V7 will perform better on the x4.
Click to expand...

Great thanks.. Hopefully this setup isn't to bad. I just did some windows updates, that ended in a startup BSOD.. had to restore. Not installing windows updates again. lol


----------



## 4thKor

Windows updates aren't all bad, but one must ALWAYS look at what the update is!


----------



## [CyGnus]

After long time fighting with Ubuntu i finally tested Windows V7 client vs Vmware Ubuntu V7 Client and i am a little disappointed.

Windows with some tweaks and less services by black viper with my 3570K @ 4.5GHz i have 17K-20k PPD and with Vmware Ubunto 15K-17K PPD both running GPU Client in windows at the same time.
In my situation ubuntu is not worth dont know why if every guide says its faster 10-15% but guess not i suggest you guys check it out before the CC so we can get the max PPD out of OCN


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> After long time fighting with Ubuntu i finally tested Windows V7 client vs Vmware Ubuntu V7 Client and i am a little disappointed.
> 
> Windows with some tweaks and less services by black viper with my 3570K @ 4.5GHz i have 17K-20k PPD and with Vmware Ubunto 15K-17K PPD both running GPU Client in windows at the same time.
> In my situation ubuntu is not worth dont know why if every guide says its faster 10-15% but guess not i suggest you guys check it out before the CC so we can get the max PPD out of OCN


I've said the same thing on several occasions.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> After long time fighting with Ubuntu i finally tested Windows V7 client vs Vmware Ubuntu V7 Client and i am a little disappointed.
> 
> Windows with some tweaks and less services by black viper with my 3570K @ 4.5GHz i have 17K-20k PPD and with Vmware Ubunto 15K-17K PPD both running GPU Client in windows at the same time.
> In my situation ubuntu is not worth dont know why if every guide says its faster 10-15% but guess not i suggest you guys check it out before the CC so we can get the max PPD out of OCN


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've said the same thing on several occasions.....


Depends, I'm folding with my 2600K in a VM right now. P7809 in Windows 7 6:01 TPF, Ubuntu 12.10 w/ VMPlayer 3.0.0 5:46 TPF. Quite a bit faster. Not as good as native though. I got 5:46 TPF at 4.7GHz lol.

I think the GPU client is the culprit Cyg (hogging CPU resources). VM is supposed to be faster than Windows. Was it the same unit?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup same unit on both, in my case i will stick with windows i think i have pretty good results:


----------



## epidemic

Got both rigs up and running had my best folding day ever yesterday with 83,454 points.


----------



## gamer11200

Helping out with promoting this in the BOINC section: http://www.overclock.net/t/1380236/boincers-assist-our-folding-home-friends-in-chimp-challenge-2013/0_20

ps. The BOINC Pentathlon (BOINC version of Chimp Challenge) is happening in May, check out the BOINC section after the Chimp Challenge for the news, prizes to be given away, and how to participate!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Windows updates aren't all bad, but one must ALWAYS look at what the update is!


Well this pc is kept offline so when I bring it in, has about 50 updates to do. I tried to do most of them at once, apparently one of them was bad..

Got the client setup though, estimated 35k ppd, if the OC is stable and it can handle itself haha.

35k for that pc, 15k on work machine, 10-12k on the spare. This should bump me up pretty good in total points









To bad my mobo isn't as good on my work rig or I would OC this x6 and work it too...


----------



## [CyGnus]

gamer11200 thanks, maybe we can get some more AMD folders since core 17 is real good for AMD cards


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Windows updates aren't all bad, but one must ALWAYS look at what the update is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this pc is kept offline so when I bring it in, has about 50 updates to do. I tried to do most of them at once, apparently one of them was bad..
> 
> Got the client setup though, estimated 35k ppd, if the OC is stable and it can handle itself haha.
> 
> 35k for that pc, 15k on work machine, 10-12k on the spare. This should bump me up pretty good in total points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad my mobo isn't as good on my work rig or I would OC this x6 and work it too...
Click to expand...

Hmph... quit yer complaining. I'm working on a lappy now that had 90-something updates to do and 1 was bad. Once those were done, then it did the update to service pack 2 (vista). After that there was yet ANOTHER 90-something updates and 1 was bad AGAIN.

But all is good now.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> gamer11200 thanks, maybe we can get some more AMD folders since core 17 is real good for AMD cards


What option do you have to set on the client to get those? I've had my cards for a short while, and i've never folded on them.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> What option do you have to set on the client to get those? I've had my cards for a short while, and i've never folded on them.


just set the flag to client-type / beta in fahcontrol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Hmph... quit yer complaining. I'm working on a lappy now that had 90-something updates to do and 1 was bad. Once those were done, then it did the update to service pack 2 (vista). After that there was yet ANOTHER 90-something updates and 1 was bad AGAIN.
> 
> But all is good now.












I'm lucky it worked out, the recovery console told me it didn't work, system restore failed. I was beginning to think i was going to be SOL and have to reformat. But the restore worked on a older date and now it lives again!


----------



## Majorhi

Out of curiosity should I have any flags for my GPU's? They're 6870's. Thanks


----------



## DizZz

is the beta flag worth running on 580s OC'd to 975mhz?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Out of curiosity should I have any flags for my GPU's? They're 6870's. Thanks


6870's will get ±1,000 more PPD (depending on your OC) with the beta units. The beta units have QRB, so the faster you finish them the more points you get.

If you run the beta WU's you won't have to mess around with your AMD drivers, since the beta WUs run fine on the latest WHQL and beta AMD drivers. More info on the beta WUs can be found in this thread: Core 17 Beta WU


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> is the beta flag worth running on 580s OC'd to 975mhz?


I have my 580 clocked at 925 and it made a decent increase in PPD. Don't remember how much exactly, but about 10% IIRC.

EDIT: On another note, does anyone know how "severe" the 7662 WU's are? I have a new (to me) 7870 That I'm running beta units on and I'd like to find my max core clock. I'm currently at 1062, but don't want to go too high without getting a tough work unit to fully test my OC. Voltage is locked, so max is not negotiable in that respect.


----------



## scubadiver59

Okay, who has a VM (downloadable) source for me to fold on/with on my six CPUs (2x3570k's, 2x2600k's, 3770k, and 8350)? Something that will work with VMware Player v3?

I created my Ubuntu12.04 with VMware Workstation v8 and VMware Player v3 won't read it since it was created with a "more enhanced" (workstation) software version. I don't know if it was Workstation v8 that set it off, or if it was the VMware Converter that set it off when I converted the VM to work with player....either way, I can't fold with it on more than 4 cores/threads in Player v4 or v5.

I loaded VMware Workstation v6.0, but it only allows two CPUs (dual core?). Do I need v6.5.1 or v6.5.3 to address more than two processors (cores)? I'm downloading this now to try it but if someone has a quicker solution so I can migrate it to my six machines before Wednesday I would appreciate it.

A little help if y'all don't mind...and thanks in advance.


----------



## Majorhi

Thanks for the heads up on those flags.







I currently run the 13.3 betas with the old 12.8 sdk so I get full usage folding.


----------



## Z32

Sub'd.
Wish I could bring all my i7's online in the household. Energy bills became a nightmare.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Sub'd.
> Wish I could bring all my i7's online in the household. Energy bills became a nightmare.


you can't even for a couple days?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Sub'd.
> Wish I could bring all my i7's online in the household. Energy bills became a nightmare.


I can't wait to see my bill next month, after the CC...been folding for days now on various machines and non-stop for a few days on my 4P.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I can't wait to see my bill next month, after the CC...been folding for days now on various machines and non-stop for a few days on my 4P.


it's worth it


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I can't wait to see my bill next month, after the CC...been folding for days now on various machines and non-stop for a few days on my 4P.


You're in for a surprise. It is totally worth it though


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, juggalo is in the building


*Just confirmed my 2nd Titan will be here Thursday April 11th*


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Sub'd.
> Wish I could bring all my i7's online in the household. Energy bills became a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see my bill next month, after the CC...been folding for days now on various machines and non-stop for a few days on my 4P.
Click to expand...

If you don't want to be completely surprised "Electricity usage calculator"


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> If you don't want to be completely surprised "Electricity usage calculator"


Dayum! If I did this right (four systems at 300w avg) my power bill will be around $300.00 month!


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> If you don't want to be completely surprised "Electricity usage calculator"


You are now officlally OFF the holiday list! That like telling me how bad the McD's french fires are as I'm shoveling them down.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> *Just confirmed my 2nd Titan will be here Thursday April 11th*


Second one! If you have any extra left over lesser cards laying about, I could use some that actually can fold. Just saying. Putting it out there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> You are now officially OFF the holiday list! That like telling me how bad the McD's french fires are as I'm shoveling them down.


If you are using a shovel, I think it is safe to say, YOU are doing it wrong


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Second one! If you have any extra left over lesser cards laying about, I could use some that actually can fold. Just saying. Putting it out there


I only have a 9800gt and a 8800gt. Backups


----------



## goodtobeking

IN. Hopefully my new toy arrives in time for this.


----------



## UNOE

Looking forward to another year


----------



## KipH

OK. Why has no one told me they gamified folding! This is so cool. How about OCN fold.it tournaments









here: http://fold.it/portal/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on those flags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently run the 13.3 betas with the old 12.8 sdk so I get full usage folding.


If you're folding on Core 17's, you don't need the modded drivers anymore. Just fold with 13.1 driver (or the betas if you wish) and you'll be fine. The modded drivers are only needed for Core 16's.


----------



## DustDevil

I gave core 17's a try on my 670 gtx and I was getting double the points but at a cost of double the time so it was a wash. I know its not much but I just started folding for the team and already broke top 3000. I tweaked my ram and gpu yesterday to get around 47k ppd now hoping to make it to 50k someday.


----------



## Swisser

I can't fold 24/7 but I think I can handle 10 days. Count me in! Also I'll be going out of town tomorrow for business and won't be back by the 13th so tonight I will start folding and just let it run.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> I can't fold 24/7 but I think I can handle 10 days. Count me in! Also I'll be going out of town tomorrow for business and won't be back by the 13th so tonight I will start folding and just let it run.


It's always good to give it an overnight test before you leave.

I see you z.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I see you z.


Of course you do. My name is black, in italics and at the very end of the list of viewers. How could you _not_ see me?

Idiot.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

I'm away for a few days and look at what I (almost) missed. Now I just need to get everything put together by the 13th!


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's always good to give it an overnight test before you leave.
> 
> I see you z.


Will do. Ill also set up the laptop I leave here at the office to fold. Its not much but its something.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'll give it a go! I've just worked out how to set it all up and have my main rig on it with an estimated 55K PPD


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I see you z.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do. My name is black, in italics and at the very end of the list of viewers. How could you _not_ see me?
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

Stalker.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Stalker.


I'm reading a public thread. You're the one saying you see me.

Also, your monitor is horrible. You should really consider upgrading that thing.


----------



## Krusher33

*looks around for a hidden camera*

How the...?


----------



## zodac




----------



## $ilent

Will zodac be folding?

Also wish my GPU would overclock, 34C whilst folding but any overclock it refuses to work...







So much headroom temps wise.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Will zodac be folding?
> 
> Also wish my GPU would overclock, 34C whilst folding but any overclock it refuses to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much headroom temps wise.


I had that issue with my 6970. I was too chicken to go over 1.4v but it was still in the 40's during the winter.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I had that issue with my 6970. *I was too chicken* to go over 1.4v but it was still in the 40's during the winter.


This does not surprise me.


----------



## Krusher33

Stalker.


----------



## zodac

Chicken.


----------



## DustDevil

Anyone know off hand what a 660 gtx stock will get in ppd? I just ordered one to replace my sons 650 GTX. He only has a Pentium 2020 2.9ghz cpu so I doubt it will put up many ppd and I just may fold on the gpu only if I can figure out how to do that.


----------



## Majorhi

I realized I wasn't running the latest client last night and installed 7.3.6 before going to bed. It is a bit different. At any rate my cards ran well overnight at 1010/1100 @1.25 and picked up their first Beta units this morning so I shall see what PPD I'll be getting with those.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Anyone know off hand what a 660 gtx stock will get in ppd? I just ordered one to replace my sons 650 GTX. He only has a Pentium 2020 2.9ghz cpu so I doubt it will put up many ppd and I just may fold on the gpu only if I can figure out how to do that.


Close to 20k I guess.


----------



## Paradigm84

So it doesn't look like my target is going to be achievable, I'd need to be folding on native Linux to get 1 million in 10 days.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So it doesn't look like my target is going to be achievable, I'd need to be folding on native Linux to get 1 million in 10 days.


What do you get right now?


----------



## Erick Silver

I would like to say that I am a little disappointed in the FaH staff. There is still no banner up on the Homepage and no mention of the CC as there has been in years past. Apparently the only way the word seems to be getting out is via PMs and invites from other members. Shameful. There needs to be a link or banner on the homepage. We need to have it publicly visible. Not hiding in the background.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So it doesn't look like my target is going to be achievable, I'd need to be folding on native Linux to get 1 million in 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get right now?
Click to expand...

I had 65k just now and I've had 92k IIRC from both, but I'm not sure putting the 3930K in a Linux VM would help me get the PPD I'd need.

Also the 3930K seems to be running a little hot, maybe it's time I got a better cooler?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I would like to say that I am a little disappointed in the FaH staff. There is still no banner up on the Homepage and no mention of the CC as there has been in years past. Apparently the only way the word seems to be getting out is via PMs and invites from other members. Shameful. There needs to be a link or banner on the homepage. We need to have it publicly visible. Not hiding in the background.


It seems that we'll have to spam all the owners clubs here.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I would like to say that I am a little disappointed in the FaH staff. There is still no banner up on the Homepage and no mention of the CC as there has been in years past. Apparently the only way the word seems to be getting out is via PMs and invites from other members. Shameful. There needs to be a link or banner on the homepage. We need to have it publicly visible. Not hiding in the background.


Yea I've done CC the past two years and would have missed it this year if not for a PM. There is still time yet!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I've already PM'ed admin and Chipp. No response after nearly 2 days...


----------



## mayford5

Man I just moved and don't have my folding rig up yet on the network. Got to do that ASAP. I have to run some cat6 through some wall to the basement so I may have just enough time to do it.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

For anyone considering in throwing in whatever GPUs they have in their rig, even if that means mixing AMD and nvidia cards in the same system, I can say it can work though configuring it can be a hassle. Right now I'm doing just that with a 7870 and GTX 660 running in tandem using 13.3 beta and 314.22 drivers.
For setting it up I recommend installing the AMD/ATI card first, and then adding the nvidia card and installing those drivers. This way you avoid black screens during bootup and whatnot.
Then when you set up the cards for folding, you will have to change the OpenCL and CUDA slots if the folding slots conflict with what is reported in GPU-Z.
Once you do that and add the beta flags you should be set!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Anyone know if remote desktop onto a folding machine causes instability? I left the remote session active last night and the pc was locked up this morning. Not sure if it that is the problem or OC, or what.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Yea I've done CC the past two years and would have missed it this year if not for a PM. There is still time yet!


I've gotta agree here. I was subscribed to the previous discussion thread, and even then, the only way I ended up here was because of a PM (thanks by the way!). If I didn't know to look for it, I would have never found it.

That being said, I've be really impressed with the involvement of the rest of the community! Way to go guys, picking up the slack


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone know if remote desktop onto a folding machine causes instability? I left the remote session active last night and the pc was locked up this morning. Not sure if it that is the problem or OC, or what.


It can cause issues with GPU folding since it uses a weird remote desktop display driver. I've never had it cause issues with SMP folding, though. I've been using Teamviewer on my clients since it's nice having a list of your machines that you can connect to from anywhere you have their software installed and it doesn't use that remote display driver like RDP does since it uses VNC connections.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone know if remote desktop onto a folding machine causes instability? I left the remote session active last night and the pc was locked up this morning. Not sure if it that is the problem or OC, or what.


It WILL crash GPU folding. On advice from others here try TeamViewer instead of RDP and see if that helps.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I've already PM'ed admin and Chipp. No response after nearly 2 days...


admin doesn't respond to PMs; just emails. And Chipp's too busy and important to talk to peons. Go through one of the Editors.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone know if remote desktop onto a folding machine causes instability? I left the remote session active last night and the pc was locked up this morning. Not sure if it that is the problem or OC, or what.
> 
> 
> 
> It WILL crash GPU folding. On advice from others here try TeamViewer instead of RDP and see if that helps.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll try something else.. Do you think LogMeIn would work? It just locked up again, so I'm going to guess it might be that.

Also, it seems we may have to spam 10-15 threads to keep Folding listed in the "recent articles" section on OCN home page..


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok, I'll try something else.. Do you think LogMeIn would work? It just locked up again, so I'm going to guess it might be that.
> 
> Also, it seems we may have to spam 10-15 threads to keep Folding listed in the "recent articles" section on OCN home page..


LogMeIn will work just as well however be aware of how much it will cost if you plan to use it for more than a month.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> admin doesn't respond to PMs; just emails. And Chipp's too busy and important to talk to peons. Go through one of the Editors.


So I figured. I told Chipp that I had a Folding Editor's permission though. The higher ups on this forum like to play hard to get...









Well, it's up to Axi then.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok, I'll try something else.. Do you think LogMeIn would work? It just locked up again, so I'm going to guess it might be that.
> 
> Also, it seems we may have to spam 10-15 threads to keep Folding listed in the "recent articles" section on OCN home page..


LogMeIn works for me. I can control my folding rig in any chrome browser I want (need to install a app tho)!







(Doesn't have Linux support.







)
Quote:


> LogMeIn will work just as well however be aware of how much it will cost if you plan to use it for more than a month.


It still works when you have the free version, only slower and less options.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok, I'll try something else.. Do you think LogMeIn would work? It just locked up again, so I'm going to guess it might be that.
> 
> Also, it seems we may have to spam 10-15 threads to keep Folding listed in the "recent articles" section on OCN home page..
> 
> 
> 
> LogMeIn will work just as well however be aware of how much it will cost if you plan to use it for more than a month.
Click to expand...

It's free. When the 1 month is up, you choose to decline the upgrade option. You lose features but I haven't missed anything that I had previously.


----------



## $ilent

Has everyone posted in thier TC threads? Im gonna do mine now; I think majority of people will have been included as I PMd the active folders list. Still it doesnt hurt...

Also might be worth adding a "Dont forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 4 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013" In each post you guys make on OCN for the next couple days.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Has everyone posted in thier TC threads? Im gonna do mine now; I think majority of people will have been included as I PMd the active folders list. Still it doesnt hurt...
> 
> Also might be worth adding a "Dont forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 4 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013" In each post you guys make on OCN for the next couple days.


lol, I thought it started today.. Oh well I guess I get some bonus PPD and more time to iron out the bugs haha


----------



## agussio

After a quick look at the team listing, most of the users are not actively folding. The new client is so easy on windows, that if people with let it work overnight & workdays, OCN could make some serious points.

Call out to the OCN ranks... 1 little app... Let it run overnight and while your away... For 1 week. Watch the points build!

AMD/ATI owners should do it just for the new "client-type beta" core 17 units. Our cards are stacking points very well right now and no special drivers or install tricks required.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Has everyone posted in thier TC threads? Im gonna do mine now; I think majority of people will have been included as I PMd the active folders list. Still it doesnt hurt...
> 
> Also might be worth adding a "Dont forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 4 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013" In each post you guys make on OCN for the next couple days.


You beat me (and my teammates) to it!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Campus was closed today because of snow (??? streets are just wet







) With all my free time I Decided to go 2-loops and give my 3930k it's own 480 rad! I'll never miss an opportunity to increase my cooling for some folding challenge! Bleeding and leak-testing now. Should be up on-line either tonight or first thing tomorrow.

Let's get cooking!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> You beat me (and my teammates) to it!


Ive only posted in my TC team so far


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ive only posted in my TC team so far


Ah, it must have been someone else with the same CC avatar. That always messes me up


----------



## Shpongle

Count me in.

Here's my arsenal for this year's CC:

2500k @ 4.8
2500k @ 4.0
GTX 680 @ 1254
GTX 560 ti @ 880


----------



## DustDevil

I have a general question here. I want to fold more and I have heard mentioned 2P and 4P systems. Frankly I have no idea what they are but I am guessing 2 processors 4 processors with multiple cores on them. I am not looking to build a high dollar system even though they are not terribly expensive. I remember back in the day when dual xeon's were pretty good. I came across an ebay auction for a dual xeon 3.6ghz and 2gb of ram. Its pretty cheap at $175.00 What I kind of sort of have a feeling is they wont be good for folding. Is it better to get multicore processors like hexacore and the like and just build that way? All I want to do is fold with it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I have a general question here. I want to fold more and I have heard mentioned 2P and 4P systems. Frankly I have no idea what they are but I am guessing 2 processors 4 processors with multiple cores on them. I am not looking to build a high dollar system even though they are not terribly expensive. I remember back in the day when dual xeon's were pretty good. I came across an ebay auction for a dual xeon 3.6ghz and 2gb of ram. Its pretty cheap at $175.00 What I kind of sort of have a feeling is they wont be good for folding. Is it better to get multicore processors like hexacore and the like and just build that way? All I want to do is fold with it.


I would start here:[Guide] Building a 2P/4P; From Start To Finish - Along with PPD Benchmarks & Gallery . Yes, a 2P is a 2 Processor setup and 4P would be 4 processors, if you're crazy you can even go with a 8P setup. What you're looking at with the dual Xeon 3.06GHz would more than likely be a dual dual core setup, so 4 total cores. Problem is, it's super dated and inefficient. You'd be paying a ton in power bills and not generating much PPD. Your best bet is to do a 2P 2011 setup. It will be the best bang for your buck and only pull around 300 watts, depending on what processors you go with. You can build a decent 2P 2011 for under a grand if you find some cheap procs on fleabay.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I have a general question here. I want to fold more and I have heard mentioned 2P and 4P systems. Frankly I have no idea what they are but I am guessing 2 processors 4 processors with multiple cores on them. I am not looking to build a high dollar system even though they are not terribly expensive. I remember back in the day when dual xeon's were pretty good. I came across an ebay auction for a dual xeon 3.6ghz and 2gb of ram. Its pretty cheap at $175.00 What I kind of sort of have a feeling is they wont be good for folding. Is it better to get multicore processors like hexacore and the like and just build that way? All I want to do is fold with it.


That is likely for a pretty old server setup, which will be really power hungry and probably not all that good for ppd. I think the only way 2p/4p setups are worthwhile are if you do them with newer gear. They are kind of "top of the line" folding setups, so they aren't supposed to be cheap. That's how I see them.

For $175 you could stick a GPU into a system and get easy points. You could probably get a GTX570 with that, and get around 28k or better PPD.

I'm sure some others will have good input too.


----------



## DustDevil

Thanks guys that's what I figured. Will just start saving up and putting some money aside to do it right and correctly. The wife will have a fit but that's nothing new.


----------



## drew630

In... specially since I don't have to change anything over this time.. lol


----------



## cam51037

I'm readying the PC's for this. Working them out I guess you could say?









Anyway, I chucked my 7850 into my main rig, and right now it's doing GPU work, but for a different "cause", not for [email protected] A cause that's value has gone up an amazing amount the past few months.









Anyway, the 7850 is supposedly going to be picked up by a friend later this week, so I should have a 3570k, GTX 670 (680 basically) and 2600k folding.


----------



## scubadiver59

The folding farm is ready for tomorrow! I will get a late start since I want to pick up a portable a/c unit to supplement my upstairs zone, but I will be folding tomorrow night...all eight machines:



Spoiler: GHETTO FARM!



2600k1 - 6 threads + GTX560Ti + GTX560Ti
2600k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX560Ti
3570k1 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
3570k2 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
3770k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX580
83500 - 8 threads + 7950 + 7950
e5472 - 8 threads
6176 - 48 threads


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The folding farm is ready for tomorrow! I will get a late start since I want to pick up a portable a/c unit to supplement my upstairs zone, but I will be folding tomorrow night...all eight machines:
> -snip


ZOMG! Talk about ghetto farm, but hey, if it gets work done, why not?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> ZOMG! Talk about ghetto farm, but hey, if it gets work done, why not?


My house was never wired up for Ethernet, so I even have a single cable coming down off the balcony, across the lower ceiling and into my office where it connects to an 8-port switch...which is in turn connected to another switch, to a router, and then to the cable modem.

It works and that's all that matters.


----------



## Majorhi

So I'm running a pair of 6870's and just finished my first go with the beta WU 7662 FAHcore17. Just wondering if I'm better of sticking with the beta's or the normal ones?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My house was never wired up for Ethernet, so I even have a single cable coming down off the balcony, across the lower ceiling and into my office where it connects to an 8-port switch...which is in turn connected to another switch, to a router, and then to the cable modem.
> 
> It works and that's all that matters.


I moved last year for a contract that the company I work for won. I went from a 3 bedroom house with all sorts of space to a tiny apartment... Thankfully I'm single or else I'd be in a world of hurt... CABLES EVERYWHERE! I'm in the process of finding a house in this area. I went from living with my dad to owning a house at age 20. I've never lived in an apartment before and I hate it... Oh how I can't wait for some actually living area again...

Oh yeah, I have all the makings for another 2P 2011 rig on the way


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The folding farm is ready for tomorrow! I will get a late start since I want to pick up a portable a/c unit to supplement my upstairs zone, but I will be folding tomorrow night...all eight machines:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GHETTO FARM!
> 
> 
> 
> 2600k1 - 6 threads + GTX560Ti + GTX560Ti
> 2600k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX560Ti
> 3570k1 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
> 3570k2 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
> 3770k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX580
> 83500 - 8 threads + 7950 + 7950
> e5472 - 8 threads
> 6176 - 48 threads


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I moved last year for a contract that the company I work for won. I went from a 3 bedroom house with all sorts of space to a tiny apartment... Thankfully I'm single or else I'd be in a world of hurt... CABLES EVERYWHERE! I'm in the process of finding a house in this area. I went from living with my dad to owning a house at age 20. I've never lived in an apartment before and I hate it... Oh how I can't wait for some actually living area again...
> 
> Oh yeah, I have all the makings for another 2P 2011 rig on the way


Grats on the new rig!

Yes, being single does have its advantages...and its drawbacks...like all the housework you have to do yourself!


----------



## UNOE

Core 17 link ?>


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Core 17 link ?>


is this what you're looking for?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The folding farm is ready for tomorrow! I will get a late start since I want to pick up a portable a/c unit to supplement my upstairs zone, but I will be folding tomorrow night...all eight machines:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GHETTO FARM!
> 
> 
> 
> 2600k1 - 6 threads + GTX560Ti + GTX560Ti
> 2600k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX560Ti
> 3570k1 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
> 3570k2 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
> 3770k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX580
> 83500 - 8 threads + 7950 + 7950
> e5472 - 8 threads
> 6176 - 48 threads


Wow Man, it looks like you rented a place just to fold in...







lol


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> For anyone considering in throwing in whatever GPUs they have in their rig, even if that means mixing AMD and nvidia cards in the same system, I can say it can work though configuring it can be a hassle. Right now I'm doing just that with a 7870 and GTX 660 running in tandem using 13.3 beta and 314.22 drivers.
> For setting it up I recommend installing the AMD/ATI card first, and then adding the nvidia card and installing those drivers. This way you avoid black screens during bootup and whatnot.
> Then when you set up the cards for folding, you will have to change the OpenCL and CUDA slots if the folding slots conflict with what is reported in GPU-Z.
> Once you do that and add the beta flags you should be set!


What beta flags. I am getting pretty decent on my 7950 around 85% usage and 99% usage on my gt650. Can it get better?

Edit: Never mind I don't think they are for client 7.3.6 but for 7.2.X


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The folding farm is ready for tomorrow! I will get a late start since I want to pick up a portable a/c unit to supplement my upstairs zone, but I will be folding tomorrow night...all eight machines:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GHETTO FARM!
> 
> 
> 
> 2600k1 - 6 threads + GTX560Ti + GTX560Ti
> 2600k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX560Ti
> 3570k1 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
> 3570k2 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
> 3770k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX580
> 83500 - 8 threads + 7950 + 7950
> e5472 - 8 threads
> 6176 - 48 threads


I'm jealous







at least until I see what the power bill will be lol. I want to set up a small farm when I finally move into a house


----------



## tmontney

If it weren't for a PM, I wouldn't have known about this. I should put out at least 300k for the 10 day period as long as nothing crashes or overheats...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The folding farm is ready for tomorrow! I will get a late start since I want to pick up a portable a/c unit to supplement my upstairs zone, but I will be folding tomorrow night...all eight machines:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GHETTO FARM!
> 
> 
> 
> 2600k1 - 6 threads + GTX560Ti + GTX560Ti
> 2600k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX560Ti
> 3570k1 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
> 3570k2 - 3 threads + GTX560Ti
> 3770k2 - 6 threads + GTX580 + GTX580
> 83500 - 8 threads + 7950 + 7950
> e5472 - 8 threads
> 6176 - 48 threads


This is what I want someday... I seriously would like to know your power bill. And word up about an ac unit. I have 2 desktops, my laptop (which folds too), and my 360 all in one *tiny* room. It gets to at least 90F or higher (unless I run my ceiling fan and open the window). Even then it still remains quite toasty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> *CABLES EVERYWHERE!*


Accurate of my life, 10/10.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

PM'ed Tator Tot and Enterprise as well now...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> If it weren't for a PM, I wouldn't have known about this. I should put out at least 300k for the 10 day period as long as nothing crashes or overheats...
> This is what I want someday... I seriously would like to know your power bill. And word up about an ac unit. I have 2 desktops, my laptop (which folds too), and my 360 all in one *tiny* room. It gets to at least 90F or higher (unless I run my ceiling fan and open the window). Even then it still remains quite toasty.
> Accurate of my life, 10/10.


This is the unit I have. I run 6 rigs and so far no problems. Of course it's not mid summer yet!

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/EdgeStar-AP14001HS-4-000-BTU-Portable-Heater-and-Air-Conditioner-Combo-w-Dual-Hose/5087963/product.html


----------



## KipH

I got " You are contributing to project 10090" And my PPD tippled!

Is there a way to get these good projects more?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> PM'ed Tator Tot and Enterprise as well now...


ENTERPRISE just told me to PM Chipp when I asked him a few days ago which you had also already done.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> For anyone considering in throwing in whatever GPUs they have in their rig, even if that means mixing AMD and nvidia cards in the same system, I can say it can work though configuring it can be a hassle. Right now I'm doing just that with a 7870 and GTX 660 running in tandem using 13.3 beta and 314.22 drivers.
> For setting it up I recommend installing the AMD/ATI card first, and then adding the nvidia card and installing those drivers. This way you avoid black screens during bootup and whatnot.
> Then when you set up the cards for folding, you will have to change the OpenCL and CUDA slots if the folding slots conflict with what is reported in GPU-Z.
> Once you do that and add the beta flags you should be set!
> 
> 
> 
> What beta flags. I am getting pretty decent on my 7950 around 85% usage and 99% usage on my gt650. Can it get better?
> 
> Edit: Never mind I don't think they are for client 7.3.6 but for 7.2.X
Click to expand...

He's talking about this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/0_50

And it works for both 7.3.6 and 7.2.X clients. You'll get 99% usage and 40K+ PPD with the Beta units on just your 7950 alone.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> ENTERPRISE just told me to PM Chipp when I asked him a few days ago which you had also already done.


We're running around in circles...

What happened to management? They even used to fix a chimp near the Overclock.net logo before. I haven't received a single PM back yet...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> We're running around in circles...
> 
> What happened to management? They even used to fix a chimp near the Overclock.net logo before. I haven't received a single PM back yet...


They do PM back...I received a few regarding the prizes I posted...but who knows what their schedule is like.

We seem to be doing okay ourselves with advertising, but I agree that the front page would be the place for the CC announcement: even if they got it up late, if it helped get a few more players into the fray it would be beneficial.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least until I see what the power bill will be lol. I want to set up a small farm when I finally move into a house


It's only for 10 days, and the weather will be cooling off after today, so my a/c won't be running as much...and besides, there's no way it can be over $500 like my gas heating bills have been from time to time.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> ENTERPRISE just told me to PM Chipp when I asked him a few days ago which you had also already done.
> 
> 
> 
> We're running around in circles...
> 
> What happened to management? They even used to fix a chimp near the Overclock.net logo before. I haven't received a single PM back yet...
Click to expand...

If I could edit the front page carousel, it would be done already.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If I could edit the front page carousel, it would be done already.


I didn't mean you with management. I mean mods, admins, not editors


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If I could edit the front page carousel, it would be done already.


You can....


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> PM'ed Tator Tot and Enterprise as well now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> ENTERPRISE just told me to PM Chipp when I asked him a few days ago which you had also already done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> We're running around in circles...
> 
> What happened to management? They even used to fix a chimp near the Overclock.net logo before. I haven't received a single PM back yet...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> They do PM back...I received a few regarding the prizes I posted...but who knows what their schedule is like.
> 
> We seem to be doing okay ourselves with advertising, but I agree that the front page would be the place for the CC announcement: even if they got it up late, if it helped get a few more players into the fray it would be beneficial.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If I could edit the front page carousel, it would be done already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I didn't mean you with management. I mean mods, admins, not editors


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You can....


This is ridiculous. Last few years the chimp was up on the front page weeks ahead of the event. Last year the carousel had the CC link in weeks ahead. Its now less than a week away and even though you have tried to resolve the situation there seems to be no action from "Olympus". Sure PM's have been received about prizes. I could care less about the bloody prizes. The same amount of time spent on sending the PM's on prizes could have been used to add a simple logo(of which I am sure that the OCN server already had in their file system to begin with) or to add a carousel link (again, probably already in the OCN files).

Yes I am angry. I am angry that the ball has been dropped so drastically. I am angry because I look forward to all the folding we do as a team for the CC and the good it can do and it seems to me, as a member, that management could care less. I am angry because the folding community seems to have lost the support of the management. I am angry that this is just one more thing on top of others that makes me want to leave this community. I want the OCN of old. When members, mods and, other muckity mucks seems to take more interest in the things that were more important. Not the petty warnings and infractions, not the prizes and not the pointless and useless things.

I may get a warning or infraction for this post, or it might even be deleted. But I hope that at least a few people get to read it before it does. The point I am trying to make is this. Lets get this community back on the track it was originally. Lets get the focus on the events that matter to the members. Most of us don't do the events for the prizes. I know I don't. Its very clear what I do folding for in my signature. The prizes are just a nice bonus.

Get that Chimp up on the Homepage and get that Carousel taken care of.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> This is ridiculous. Last few years the chimp was up on the front page weeks ahead of the event. Last year the carousel had the CC link in weeks ahead. Its now less than a week away and even though you have tried to resolve the situation there seems to be no action from "Olympus". Sure PM's have been received about prizes. I could care less about the bloody prizes. The same amount of time spent on sending the PM's on prizes could have been used to add a simple logo(of which I am sure that the OCN server already had in their file system to begin with) or to add a carousel link (again, probably already in the OCN files).
> 
> Yes I am angry. I am angry that the ball has been dropped so drastically. I am angry because I look forward to all the folding we do as a team for the CC and the good it can do and it seems to me, as a member, that management could care less. I am angry because the folding community seems to have lost the support of the management. I am angry that this is just one more thing on top of others that makes me want to leave this community. I want the OCN of old. When members, mods and, other muckity mucks seems to take more interest in the things that were more important. Not the petty warnings and infractions, not the prizes and not the pointless and useless things.
> 
> I may get a warning or infraction for this post, or it might even be deleted. But I hope that at least a few people get to read it before it does. The point I am trying to make is this. Lets get this community back on the track it was originally. Lets get the focus on the events that matter to the members. Most of us don't do the events for the prizes. I know I don't. Its very clear what I do folding for in my signature. The prizes are just a nice bonus.
> 
> Get that Chimp up on the Homepage and get that Carousel taken care of.


I understand how you feel , trust me I do but I will bite my tongue right there lol


----------



## Krusher33

Well said.


----------



## tmontney

I think it'd be silly to do these competitions for the prizes. First because there isn't much guarantee you'll win. Second, the prizes are (usually) donated so you're not guaranteed to get something good (if anything at all (because nothing was donated)). Third because you're dedicating your hardware. I'm not sure if people don't do this but I run all my hardware at max 24/7 -- even my main (I've noticed some posts "I wasn't supposed to be folding today" as if you were saying "I wasn't supposed to work today"). I'm also willing to invest more money strictly for folding. So it's not like the prizes out-weigh the amount put in (not even close).

And even if I won say one of those 6128's, I'd probably put it towards *folding*


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> This is ridiculous. Last few years the chimp was up on the front page weeks ahead of the event. Last year the carousel had the CC link in weeks ahead. Its now less than a week away and even though you have tried to resolve the situation there seems to be no action from "Olympus". Sure PM's have been received about prizes. I could care less about the bloody prizes. The same amount of time spent on sending the PM's on prizes could have been used to add a simple logo(of which I am sure that the OCN server already had in their file system to begin with) or to add a carousel link (again, probably already in the OCN files).
> 
> Yes I am angry. I am angry that the ball has been dropped so drastically. I am angry because I look forward to all the folding we do as a team for the CC and the good it can do and it seems to me, as a member, that management could care less. I am angry because the folding community seems to have lost the support of the management. I am angry that this is just one more thing on top of others that makes me want to leave this community. I want the OCN of old. When members, mods and, other muckity mucks seems to take more interest in the things that were more important. Not the petty warnings and infractions, not the prizes and not the pointless and useless things.
> 
> I may get a warning or infraction for this post, or it might even be deleted. But I hope that at least a few people get to read it before it does. The point I am trying to make is this. Lets get this community back on the track it was originally. Lets get the focus on the events that matter to the members. Most of us don't do the events for the prizes. I know I don't. Its very clear what I do folding for in my signature. The prizes are just a nice bonus.
> 
> Get that Chimp up on the Homepage and get that Carousel taken care of.


Fully agreed. Nailed it with the "Olympus" reference lol. That's the main thing that has changed over the last couple of years.


----------



## Erick Silver

@RoG
I understand your hesitance in commenting. I typed up the post and it sat on my screen for about an hour before I decided to post it, consequences be damned. And I think that we, the members, have been scared into complacency. The rules are so stringent now that we are all scare to speak our minds. Afraid to comment. Well I say that comments and mind speaking etc, if done in the appropriate context, can make OCN a better place.

Don't turn a deaf ear to your members Admin. Listen to the masses. We are speaking to you.

Agreed. My system folds 24/7(except when gaming a few hours or downtime due to overly high bill). When I get the GPU I want to go with the one I have already it will fold 24/7 period. Will have a card for folding and a card for gaming. Until then I do what I can with what I have.

We have a challenge ahead of us this CC. I'd like us to do better than last year. Thats my goal. To help OCN to pull ahead of last years stats and to unseat EVGA from its throne!


----------



## RussianJ

Those new AMD beta WUs look nice. 40k per card? Should put me north of 100k on my sig rig. Plus I have my 460/260/8800 ultra/610 (4kppd @1100/1600) to run in my twin Deneb file servers. Should be another 35-50k there. Plus a pair of ivy i7 laptops with 660m chips. What can I expect there?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I think it'd be silly to do these competitions for the prizes. First because there isn't much guarantee you'll win. Second, the prizes are (usually) donated so you're not guaranteed to get something good (if anything at all (because nothing was donated)). Third because you're dedicating your hardware. I'm not sure if people don't do this but I run all my hardware at max 24/7 -- even my main (I've noticed some posts "I wasn't supposed to be folding today" as if you were saying "I wasn't supposed to work today"). I'm also willing to invest more money strictly for folding. So it's not like the prizes out-weigh the amount put in (not even close).
> 
> And even if I won say one of those 6128's, I'd probably put it towards *folding*


I didn't put those 6128's to be parted out separately, all four should be won together as a package: so if you win one, you should win all four.

And trust me...i know the pain of spending money only to fold after purchasing my 4P rig and those four E5-4650s that need a mobo and case!


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I didn't put those 6128's to be parted out separately, all four should be won together as a package: so if you win one, you should win all four.
> 
> And trust me...i know the pain of spending money only to fold after purchasing my 4P rig and those four E5-4650s that need a mobo and case!


The whole thing? Well now. I only assumed parted out to give more prizes. But you say it as if there's a possibility to be parted out ("should be won" as if not 100% certain).

Also do we know how many are going to participate in CC?


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> What beta flags. I am getting pretty decent on my 7950 around 85% usage and 99% usage on my gt650. Can it get better?
> 
> Edit: Never mind I don't think they are for client 7.3.6 but for 7.2.X


I meant the beta flags for using core_17. I have client 7.3.6 though when I ignore the flags it still assigns my 7870 core_16 WUs.


----------



## Krusher33

So I've finally fired up my VM folding on all 8 cores. Does 17k PPD sound right for unit 6947? Any other AMD 8350 users here that I can compare with?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What client?


----------



## Krusher33

It just jumped to 26k PPD with 5% done. And I just realized logmein may be affecting it?

It's linux in virtualbox. I'm not sure one the version.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It just jumped to 26k PPD with 5% done. And I just realized logmein may be affecting it?
> 
> It's linux in virtualbox. I'm not sure one the version.


Is it like

Timestamp a4 wu00

Or more simple (only timestamp) each frame in the terminal?


----------



## Krusher33

Time completed x of x steps (x%)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You should use my guide to install v7. Will really make a lot of difference in terms of PPD. You're using v6 right now and that is a crappy unit as well


----------



## Krusher33

Ugh... you mean start from scratch? This is just a FAH image. I wouldn't even know where to begin to install ubuntu in the virtualbox.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You don't need to install Ubuntu. You just install the client with a couple of command lines. What does the OS look like?


----------



## dman811

Just got WU 10083 on my moms computer! Estimated PPD = 3069!! PPD doubled!
WUs 7083 and 6349 on my moms laptop for an estimated PPD of 948!! PPD went up ~200
WU 7662 on my EmuPAD for an estimated PPD of 96!!!!! PPD is high as hell for the EmuPAD
So happy the EmuPAD is getting above 32PPD.

I just wish I could fold on my main rig for this year







sorry I got grounded guys, we'd have another ~400K









*Don't forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 3 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013*


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You don't need to install Ubuntu. You just install the client with a couple of command lines. What does the OS look like?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Shoot, I hate that OS. It's easy to install a VM with Ubuntu 10.10 or 12.10 though. Go to the Easy v7 guide for Ubuntu and there should be a link to WonderMutt's VM guide. Which shows you how to:

Download VMWare Player 3.0.0

Install it.

Download x64 Ubuntu 12.10 image (~700MB)

Restart PC

Create new VM, select the location of the ISO.

Install v7 client and done.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok. I'll work on that tonight maybe. What PPD should I be getting?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Delends on the clocks. At 4.8GHz+ should get as high as 60-70k after a4 bonus and lows in the area of what you are getting now. I estimate 35-40k to be the average though. From what I saw from neurotix' 8320, it was in between a 2600K and 3570K clock for clock. Closer to the 3570K though.


----------



## Crooksy

Just set it up for the chimp challenge!

Do we get a postbit again this year for taking part?

Also, how do I know what my PPD is? It just keeps going up, it's at 21k right now but it has been steadily rising...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Just set it up for the chimp challenge!
> 
> Do we get a postbit again this year for taking part?
> 
> Also, how do I know what my PPD is? It just keeps going up, it's at 21k right now but it has been steadily rising...


On what hardware and unit? What are you using to monitor PPD?


----------



## Crooksy

Here's a shot from my client - http://puu.sh/2xEUL

This is taking place on my sig rig.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

PPD is kind of low. Did you install the latest client version v7.3.6?

You should enable the beta flag on the 680. In that case:

2600K: 20-40k in Windows (4.5-4.8GHz)
GTX 680: 30-40k w/ beta
GTX 260: 7-9k

60-90k total estimate. Depends on the units of course.


----------



## Crooksy

My GPU says running but the progress bar isn't moving and the GPU usage is 0. Maybe something isn't set up correctly. I will have to have a look around I think.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> My GPU says running but the progress bar isn't moving and the GPU usage is 0. Maybe something isn't set up correctly. I will have to have a look around I think.


That means you're unstable and the folding crashed. Usually pausing, then restarting it will get it going again. But you'll need to fix the stability issue.


----------



## arvidab

If you use the latest v7.3.6 the default setting that pauses the GPU until your computer is idle, to try and battle stuttering and such while folding. You should be able to make it fold even if it's not idle, I haven't used v7.3.6 but somewhere is a slider, maybe under configure...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In v7.3.6 the slider is where the expert drop down list is. I strongly suspect that Crook isn't running 7.3.6. His GPU is also identified as GF114. Update the client first Crook.


----------



## Crooksy

Still no dice. The card is at stock and still won't get on with it. I'm not a regular folder but I will chip in for the CC. I guess I will just fold on my CPU for the 10 days.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Still no dice. The card is at stock and still won't get on with it. I'm not a regular folder but I will chip in for the CC. I guess I will just fold on my CPU for the 10 days.


Did you update the client?


----------



## Crooksy

I've only just downloaded it so I assume that this it's the latest version. I will try and update though!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You didn't see a slider?


----------



## scubadiver59

Off to a slow start...tripped a circuit breaker (the breaker was a little warm) and had to relocate power to my 4P to another bedroom via extension cord. Sigh...









Then, my 4P hiccuped and had some fatal exceptions but a restart of FAHClient seems to have fixed it. Not a good start tonight!









So...I will be mapping my breaker panel to the bedrooms and hallway tomorrow and finding where things actual are...so I will be down for a few hours tomorrow evening.

In the meantime, only folding on my e5472s, a 2600k w/two 560Tis, and my 4P.

Hope to ramp up more machines tomorrow night once I lay some more extension cords down and balance out the breakers.

And if I ever find out who designed the electricity layout for this house I'm gonna ring his neck!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Sucks man, scuba









Still more than I can put out. I never felt so useless before lol.

@Crook.

Uninstall the client completely and download the client here

http://folding.stanford.edu/


----------



## gamer11200

Testing out my sig rig to make sure that it's ready in time for event.



This version 7 client is much better than the previous one that I used to use (some high performance version 6 beta console client IIRC). Kudos to the [email protected] people for making this pain free


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I PM'ed The_Manual. He can't do anything about the carousel either and is going to send a reminder to Chipp.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Testing out my sig rig to make sure that it's ready in time for event.
> 
> 
> 
> This version 7 client is much better than the previous one that I used to use (some high performance version 6 beta console client IIRC). Kudos to the [email protected] people for making this pain free


Ya, the lovely people at [email protected] make it so easy to use.

*Don't forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 3 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013*


----------



## AgentHydra

Three days out and still no banner on the homepage and prizes are pretty scarce... we're going to get slaughtered lol.

Count me in though, still thinking of a prize to donate


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

lol OCN has no chance this yea I say we all get together and do this are self and just spam PM's


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> lol OCN has no chance this yea I say we all get together and do this are self and just spam PM's


In English?


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Overclock.net does not stand a chance in CC this time cause not many people know about it cause it is not on the front page so I think all of us in this should spam Private Msg's to let more people know about this!!


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> Overclock.net does not stand a chance in CC this time cause not many people know about it cause it is not on the front page so I think all of us in this should spam Private Msg's to let more people know about this!!


Now I understand









I still can't seem to get my GPU's folding!

I have downloaded the new client but still the same as last time. It says they're running but doesn't actually do anything


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Now I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't seem to get my GPU's folding!
> 
> I have downloaded the new client but still the same as last time. It says they're running but doesn't actually do anything


so they say they are folding but they are not getting any PPD?


----------



## Crooksy

Yeah









I have left them on for 15 minutes now and the CPU one is going fine but the GPU ones haven't done anything.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> In English?


Heh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have left them on for 15 minutes now and the CPU one is going fine but the GPU ones haven't done anything.


What's your GPU? I have my 6950 and wasn't getting an usage. I installed OpenCL from ATI, restarted, and I was up and running (of course I was getting FAH16/OpenCL.dll errors too).


----------



## DizZz

i just sent out 75 messages to people who had really good rigs







hope some of them will join!


----------



## Crooksy

GPU is in my sig.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> i just sent out 75 messages to people who had really good rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope some of them will join!


When I discovered the PS3 used to be able to fold, I was severely disappointed. Just imagine if consoles could fold. Although probably low in PPD, there are so many. They could be a serious contribution to this. I wonder if someone could do homebrew for those who have modded consoles


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> When I discovered the PS3 used to be able to fold, I was severely disappointed. Just imagine if consoles could fold. Although probably low in PPD, there are so many. They could be a serious contribution to this. I wonder if someone could do homebrew for those who have modded consoles


PS3 folding was actually pretty decent. They could rack several thousand PPD all while humming quietly in the living room (this was shortly before Sony ended it). Early on they didn't earn as much PPD probably due to lack of hardware optimization at the time.
Still compared to a basic PC or laptop it isn't really worthwhile anymore, especially considering that modding them to run FAH (or any homebrew for that matter) can be very tedious.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Anyways on my Home Server build I am getting close to 50k PPD now with about 25k from the HD 7870 GHz edition, 15k from the GTX 660 SC, and 10k from 3 cores from the 3570k running at 3.8 GHz.
I'm planning on delidding the 3570k once I get my CLU in the mail, since temps peak at around 70C when it's running. OCing it has been pretty unstable probably due to the MSI Z77A-G41 motherboard. I'm running using Catalyst 13.3 beta 3 as well as Forceware 314.22.
Are these PPDs considered normal for this hardware?


----------



## xenomorph113

look forward to my first chimp challenge, as a long time folder im glad to donate my extra power (and power bill) to the cause


----------



## MiiX

Incomming folder!!!
Trying this for the first time


----------



## tmontney

I've been toying with the idea but I'll do it. Where do I donate for the competition?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I've been toying with the idea but I'll do it. Where do I donate for the competition?


what are you looking to donate? prizes?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have never fold in my life, do you fold with CPU or GPU?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have never fold in my life, do you fold with CPU or GPU?


Both!

But now GPU's do many more points than CPU's.

If you still had your 7970's, and folded on them all at the same time, you could be getting over 250k PPD.

To put that in perspective, a single 7970 does around 50k PPD, and a heavily overclocked 3930k can do close to 100k PPD under certain conditions. (running Linux, certain work units)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have never fold in my life, do you fold with CPU or GPU?


Both


----------



## kzim9

I'll be in with at least 2 of my rigs.

Hydro bills were getting out of hand when I folded all my rigs.....


----------



## WebsterXC

Participating as a first year entrant!









I'll also be donating some waterblocks









EDIT: Credit to DizZz for reaching out and PM'ing me about Chimp Challenge!


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have never fold in my life, do you fold with CPU or GPU?


Both. Down load the latest 7.3.6 client and let it fly.


----------



## 4thKor

I think my new 7870 is awesome! Check out THESE PPD's!


----------



## dman811

Didn't AMD cards used to be horrible for folding? When did they start getting good?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I think my new 7870 is awesome! Check out THESE PPD's!


Haha! One time my 2600k has 183k PPD. :O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Didn't AMD cards used to be horrible for folding? When did they start getting good?


Core 17 turned the tables, now NVIDIA cards are meh at folding, but AMD are amazing.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Didn't AMD cards used to be horrible for folding? When did they start getting good?


Since the new Core 17 beta units. A 7970 will net 40-50K! The screenshot above shows mine at almost 500K, but that's just a glitch. I had bumped it up to 1204Mhz and for some reason it wigged out. It's since settled down to a more realistic 25K PPD.


----------



## dman811

Any idea what a 5770 would round about net on these core 17 beta units?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Any idea what a 5770 would round about net on these core 17 beta units?


I don't think it will even run them. I have a 6670 and IT won't. I've tried several times. Always starts and then turns red with a "FAILED" message.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Didn't AMD cards used to be horrible for folding? When did they start getting good?


Running the GPU flag "client-type beta" has leveled the field. My 7950s get ~40K each @ 1000/1250. 2 of them + my 3770K ar getting me around 100K+ ppd.

Besides the good cause the sustained 100% load 24/7 has let me dial my systems cooling in perfectly. Stacking points up fast is just pure nerd fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Any idea what a 5770 would round about net on these core 17 beta units?


Give it try. I'm betting it would hold it's own against the 4xx Nvidias. Either way OCN could use any points that can be found.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I don't think it will even run them. I have a 6670 and IT won't. I've tried several times. Always starts and then turns red with a "FAILED" message.


I can see it. My 650ti didnt like the 17's either, but it didnt cause them to fail. Just ran slow.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Running the GPU flag "client-type beta" has leveled the field. My 7950s get ~40K each @ 1000/1250. 2 of them + my 3770K ar getting me around 100K+ ppd.
> 
> Besides the good cause the sustained 100% load 24/7 has let me dial my systems cooling in perfectly. Stacking points up fast is just pure nerd fun.


You should join Team Competition! It's nerd fun 24/7!


----------



## mironccr345

Trying to recruiter a buddy of mine to fold for the CC. He did last year, but he said it got too hot in his room. So I have to convince his punk ass to do it again this year.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Trying to recruiter a buddy of mine to fold for the CC. He did last year, but he said it got too hot in his room. So I have to convince his punk ass to do it again this year.


Tell 'im just like that!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Didn't AMD cards used to be horrible for folding? When did they start getting good?


they gave AMD beta WU's and they are awesome!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Trying to recruiter a buddy of mine to fold for the CC. He did last year, but he said it got too hot in his room. So I have to convince his punk ass to do it again this year.


I think I know who you're talking about....his 680 would bring in some real good PPD yea?


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You should join Team Competition! It's nerd fun 24/7!


I think I am, but I was waiting to be official until I can finish dialing in my rigs. After one month I am ranked and everything.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?u=32359


----------



## dman811

I'll snag my 5770 out of my HTPC and put that on onboard graphics for the time period of the CC if I can so that I can bring it to school and throw it in one of the unused computers. If I can figure out the combo to my mom's safe, I can grab my 660Ti too.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll snag my 5770 out of my HTPC and put that on onboard graphics for the time period of the CC if I can so that I can bring it to school and throw it in one of the unused computers. If I can figure out the combo to my mom's safe, I can grab my 660Ti too.


why is your 660TI in a safe lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Tell 'im just like that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I think I know who you're talking about....his 680 would bring in some real good PPD yea?


haha, I'm trying. But he said it got too hot last year. But I think i'll convince him?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> haha, I'm trying. But he said it got too hot last year. But I think i'll convince him?


I'll convince him.








I mean, last year he was running two 570's, and even though it was all watercooled they dump a lot of heat and that rad was probably acting like a space heater lol. With just a single 680 and it's watercooled I think he can handle slightly warmer temps. Shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Thank you Microcenter! Just grabbed another 670 to throw at it!









Should be ~130-140k ppd now! (all i need is a waterblock.... and a 4p rig







)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Any idea what a 5770 would round about net on these core 17 beta units?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it will even run them. I have a 6670 and IT won't. I've tried several times. Always starts and then turns red with a "FAILED" message.
Click to expand...

5770 = ~3k ppd with core17
My 6670 runs the beta units just fine, it sucks at folding in general tho.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Thank you Microcenter! Just grabbed another 670 to throw at it!


There is an open box 680 here in KC I have been eyeballing... I keep hoping someone else gets it before my next payday though.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> why is your 660TI in a safe lol


My whole computer is in a safe because I am grounded. HAF 932 fits surprisingly snug inside this safe.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My whole computer is in a safe because I am grounded. HAF 932 fits surprisingly snug inside this safe.


oh lol that sucks


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My whole computer is in a safe because I am grounded. HAF 932 fits surprisingly snug inside this safe.


This is why college =


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> This is ridiculous. Last few years the chimp was up on the front page weeks ahead of the event. Last year the carousel had the CC link in weeks ahead. Its now less than a week away and even though you have tried to resolve the situation there seems to be no action from "Olympus". Sure PM's have been received about prizes. I could care less about the bloody prizes. The same amount of time spent on sending the PM's on prizes could have been used to add a simple logo(of which I am sure that the OCN server already had in their file system to begin with) or to add a carousel link (again, probably already in the OCN files).
> 
> Yes I am angry. I am angry that the ball has been dropped so drastically. I am angry because I look forward to all the folding we do as a team for the CC and the good it can do and it seems to me, as a member, that management could care less. I am angry because the folding community seems to have lost the support of the management. I am angry that this is just one more thing on top of others that makes me want to leave this community. I want the OCN of old. When members, mods and, other muckity mucks seems to take more interest in the things that were more important. Not the petty warnings and infractions, not the prizes and not the pointless and useless things.
> 
> I may get a warning or infraction for this post, or it might even be deleted. But I hope that at least a few people get to read it before it does. The point I am trying to make is this. Lets get this community back on the track it was originally. Lets get the focus on the events that matter to the members. Most of us don't do the events for the prizes. I know I don't. Its very clear what I do folding for in my signature. The prizes are just a nice bonus.
> 
> Get that Chimp up on the Homepage and get that Carousel taken care of.


very well said. That's the harsh and true reality of forums, especially ones like this...I can't comment on past years but have that 'admins don't care' feeling as you do for other reasons


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Give it try. I'm betting it would hold it's own against the 4xx Nvidias.


Nope. There's no way a 5770 will get anywhere near 15k-20k.The 6xxx cards still have a hard time pumping out numbers with Core 17.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have left them on for 15 minutes now and the CPU one is going fine but the GPU ones haven't done anything.


Is there a slider this time?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Haha! One time my 2600k has 183k PPD. :O
> Core 17 turned the tables, now NVIDIA cards are meh at folding, but AMD are amazing.


I think nVidia and AMD are finally competitive. A well clocked GTX 580 and 7970 net about 45-50k IIRC, GTX 560 Ti and 7870s should also be within each other's range. Kepler is meh though, but we already knew that those midrange chips were not made for folding (GK10*4*). They net quite a bit of PPD if you factor that in.

EDIT:

Thanks for taking care of this Tator.


----------



## Midgethulk

Just hit spot 1 999 (in folding rank)


----------



## KipH

Awww. My news is not news anymore. I sent a flag up to see who was around and :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE, Folding Team Rank: 2,014*
> 
> It will be up on the Carousel soon


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I sent PMs to all managers + Admin. Tator actually fixed it this morning (GMT+1)


----------



## 286350

I will join, haven't really done any folding before but I'll give it a shot, unfortunately I had to RMA my 7870 Tahiti LE so no GPU.

Might take me till the 13th to figure this wizardry out. If someone can point me to a guide that would be nice, if not I'll fine my own way.

Good luck guys.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I sent PMs to all managers + Admin. Tator actually fixed it this morning (GMT+1)


I guess that something is better than nothing...except, the CC is full on and *NOT* coming soon!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Just hit spot 1 999 (in folding rank)


Woohoo! And i just hit 699!


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Woohoo! And i just hit 699!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slicerdice*
> 
> I will join, haven't really done any folding before but I'll give it a shot, unfortunately I had to RMA my 7870 Tahiti LE so no GPU.
> 
> Might take me till the 13th to figure this wizardry out. If someone can point me to a guide that would be nice, if not I'll fine my own way.
> 
> Good luck guys.


I just started folding a day ago and I found this guide here to be very helpful


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

I sense witchcraft at play here... What's odd is that it's been like this for about an hour already.

I just OC'd my 7870 and 660 a bit at stock voltages.



lol I never knew my integrated graphics would show up in GPU-Z along side the dedicated ones. This is the first time I've ever seen this. Too bad I can't fold on it as well.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I guess that something is better than nothing...except, the CC is full on and *NOT* coming soon!


You have time issues









"The competition officially begins on the 13th of April, and will run for 10 days (until the 23rd of April). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time)."


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, I just dropped another $300 on radiator, fittings, and 2 water blocks for a pair of GTX 560Ti's. Hopefully they will be here in 3-4 days and I can get them set up for Chimp Challenge and throw another 80k PPD into the pot.


----------



## 286350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I just started folding a day ago and I found this guide here to be very helpful


Thanks, now folding!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Just hit spot 1 999 (in folding rank)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, I just dropped another $300 on radiator, fittings, and 2 water blocks for a pair of GTX 560Ti's. Hopefully they will be here in 3-4 days and I can get them set up for Chimp Challenge and throw another 80k PPD into the pot.


Now that's dedication! Just noticed you lived in Norfolk too, right around the corner from VA Beach.


----------



## MiiX

Running my GTX580 @ 980 MHz nad 1090T at 3,8Ghz. The CPU can do 4,5Ghz 24/7 stable, but the mobo i got now wont let me more than 3.8Ghz








I can see that my CPU is crap compared to the GPU


----------



## Paradigm84

Two days to go, I should probably sort out the Linux VM, can anyone link to the most idiot-proof guide for doing so?


----------



## Blubird

Yeees, just got into folding and now there's a contest.







Hope I can pitch in a little. Guess I aught to try to crank my CPU up a smidge...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Two days to go, I should probably sort out the Linux VM, can anyone link to the most idiot-proof guide for doing so?


Blademaster said something about following Wondermutt's VM guide and then follow his guide for install v7.

I wanted to delve into this last night but didn't have time.


----------



## scubadiver59

We need to get this guy folding..











From an article in ARS about new Intel technologies:
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/04/intel-wants-to-kill-the-traditional-server-rack-with-100gbps-links/


----------



## amang

Chimp Challenge is upon us, so I guess I have to just ignore this letter from my energy company for now....










Spoiler: Folding Comes First!


----------



## benpack101

CC link is now on the homepage!! Everyone come and FOLD!







Thanks admins!


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slicerdice*
> 
> I will join, haven't really done any folding before but I'll give it a shot, unfortunately I had to RMA my 7870 Tahiti LE so no GPU.
> 
> Might take me till the 13th to figure this wizardry out. If someone can point me to a guide that would be nice, if not I'll fine my own way.
> 
> Good luck guys.


Follow link --> http://folding.stanford.edu/

Download 7.3.6 client.

It is pretty much that easy. Once you get your GPU back you should add a flag to the GPU slot under configuration for "client-type | beta"

And troll the folding forum. A lot of the information is for the older clients but can be translated easily.


----------



## TokiHacker

I'll be folding a couple computers. Got to get them up and running today on my new 70+meg line.


----------



## rrims

I'm in for this! I'll see you guys on the battlefield.









PS: Who do we contact if we didn't get last years badge?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I'm in for this! I'll see you guys on the battlefield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Who do we contact if we didn't get last years badge?


Our greatest leader, Axipher


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Our _greatest_ leader, Axipher


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Our _greatest_ leader, Axipher
Click to expand...

You're still our greatest tyrannical despot.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Two days to go, I should probably sort out the Linux VM, can anyone link to the most idiot-proof guide for doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> Blademaster said something about following Wondermutt's VM guide and then follow his guide for install v7.
> 
> I wanted to delve into this last night but didn't have time.
Click to expand...

Mutt's guide is for VMWare, which only supports up to 8 threads using older versions. With a 3930k (or similar) you have to use Virtualbox to utilize it to the fullest. I don't know of any step-by-step for dummies guide though...


----------



## KOBALT

In again


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Two days to go, I should probably sort out the Linux VM, can anyone link to the most idiot-proof guide for doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> Blademaster said something about following Wondermutt's VM guide and then follow his guide for install v7.
> 
> I wanted to delve into this last night but didn't have time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutt's guide is for VMWare, which only supports up to 8 threads using older versions. With a 3930k (or similar) you have to use Virtualbox to utilize it to the fullest. I don't know of any step-by-step for dummies guide though...
Click to expand...

Darn, my knowledge of Linux is practically zero. D:

Thanks anyway.









I'm getting 85k at the moment in the Windows client so I guess I could just still do that, 800k in 10 days is still ok if I can't figure out the VM.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Our _greatest_ leader, Axipher
Click to expand...

You never loved me


----------



## TokiHacker

could you vm to get more machines running??


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Two days to go, I should probably sort out the Linux VM, can anyone link to the most idiot-proof guide for doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> Blademaster said something about following Wondermutt's VM guide and then follow his guide for install v7.
> 
> I wanted to delve into this last night but didn't have time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutt's guide is for VMWare, which only supports up to 8 threads using older versions. With a 3930k (or similar) you have to use Virtualbox to utilize it to the fullest. I don't know of any step-by-step for dummies guide though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn, my knowledge of Linux is practically zero. D:
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 85k at the moment in the Windows client so I guess I could just still do that, 800k in 10 days is still ok if I can't figure out the VM.
Click to expand...

I've installed Ubuntu before on systems and it's really easy. Just as easy as installing Windows. But it's the installing in a VM that I'm unsure of. What I have now is just an image already ready to go.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> what are you looking to donate? prizes?


Yes a prize for CC. Nothing special but it's something anyway.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> could you vm to get more machines running??


All the same physical machine? No. They'll just be sharing the same processor and competing for the same resources.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Two days to go, I should probably sort out the Linux VM, can anyone link to the most idiot-proof guide for doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> Blademaster said something about following Wondermutt's VM guide and then follow his guide for install v7.
> 
> I wanted to delve into this last night but didn't have time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutt's guide is for VMWare, which only supports up to 8 threads using older versions. With a 3930k (or similar) you have to use Virtualbox to utilize it to the fullest. I don't know of any step-by-step for dummies guide though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn, my knowledge of Linux is practically zero. D:
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 85k at the moment in the Windows client so I guess I could just still do that, 800k in 10 days is still ok if I can't figure out the VM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've installed Ubuntu before on systems and it's really easy. Just as easy as installing Windows. But it's the installing in a VM that I'm unsure of. What I have now is just an image already ready to go.
Click to expand...

Last time I didn't even do anything really, I just installed VMWare then opened an image and it worked.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've installed Ubuntu before on systems and it's really easy. Just as easy as installing Windows. But it's the installing in a VM that I'm unsure of. What I have now is just an image already ready to go.


In a VM is even easier. VMplayer does everything for you.

E:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Last time I didn't even do anything really, I just installed VMWare then opened an image and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> All the same physical machine? No. They'll just be sharing the same processor and competing for the same resources.


I can run multiple machines??


----------



## Krusher33

Well that's what I used. All I had to do was tell the VM where the image was, and it was already set up for folding and everything. I think I'm just using an outdated version.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've installed Ubuntu before on systems and it's really easy. Just as easy as installing Windows. But it's the installing in a VM that I'm unsure of. What I have now is just an image already ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> In a VM is even easier. VMplayer does everything for you.
> 
> E:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Last time I didn't even do anything really, I just installed VMWare then opened an image and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Even easier, I still don't know what to do though.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well that's what I used. All I had to do was tell the VM where the image was, and it was already set up for folding and everything. I think I'm just using an outdated version.


You have a CLI version. It's nice for legacy folding but it doesn't work that well with my guide. You can but monitoring etc is going to be more difficult. Best is going with a GUI based OS.

After you did the VM install just literally follow the guide I wrote and I'm sure you'll manage. It's just Copy-pasting a couple of lines.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Even easier, I still don't know what to do though.


Just do what you did last time


----------



## Faster_is_better

I don't think my OC is folding stable on CPU, the rig was locked up or restarted from BSOD when I left it on overnight. The GPU is stable though. Now... do I set it back to stock for folding or leave it be? hmmmm


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Even easier, I still don't know what to do though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just do what you did last time
Click to expand...

I don't remember what I did last time, I followed a guide that I can't seem to find now.









Also last time it randomly stopped working for some reason.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't think my OC is folding stable on CPU, the rig was locked up or restarted from BSOD when I left it on overnight. The GPU is stable though. Now... do I set it back to stock for folding or leave it be? hmmmm


Depends on how long you were able to run it before without it BSODing. That and figuring out how much you'd lose by making it stable.


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> All the same physical machine? No. They'll just be sharing the same processor and competing for the same resources.


I can run multiple machines??


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> All the same physical machine? No. They'll just be sharing the same processor and competing for the same resources.
> 
> 
> 
> I can run multiple machines??
Click to expand...

Yes. By all means, run on as many machines as you can get your hands and permission for!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> All the same physical machine? No. They'll just be sharing the same processor and competing for the same resources.
> 
> 
> 
> I can run multiple machines??
Click to expand...

We're confused by what you're saying. You can run multiple rigs if that's what your asking. Running multiple virtual folding machines in a single rig is pointless.


----------



## TokiHacker

Then I'll be running 10+


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Then I'll be running 10+


Remember to put the username as "Paradigm84", it doesn't really help us beat the other teams, it just makes me feel better.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Then I'll be running 10+


Why would you need that many VMs...


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Why would you need that many VMs...


I mean rigs. not VMs,


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I mean rigs. not VMs,


Then that's completely different.


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Remember to put the username as "Paradigm84", it doesn't really help us beat the other teams, it just makes me feel better.


Lol. Nice Try.


----------



## King4x4

New recruit showing up!

Strange that my Hydra only cuts out 105k with 3x680 and a 3770 OCed to their limits.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

So what are the benefits for running FAH on an Ubuntu vm as opposed to running it natively in Windows? I'm guessing this is for people with a lot of computers that they wire up into a mini supercomputer.


----------



## agussio

WOOT! Finally got an A5 work unit on my big box. Can anyone tell me the TPF I need to complete it on time?

Project 8103

I had to use "client-type | bigadv" and "max-packet-size | big".


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> WOOT! Finally got an A5 work unit on my big box. Can anyone tell me the TPF I need to complete it on time?
> 
> Project 8103
> 
> I had to use "client-type | bigadv" and "max-packet-size | big".


I was running a 9:36 on my 8102 yesterday, but I think the 8103's I was running a few days ago were in the mid-10s. But since I'm at work, I might be off by a minute.

I was getting around 500k+ PPD for the 8103s


----------



## slapstick01

IN. I suppose I can quit Boinc'ing for a while. I have one machine at it and I hope to get the other in on the fun sometime today.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> WOOT! Finally got an A5 work unit on my big box. Can anyone tell me the TPF I need to complete it on time?
> 
> Project 8103
> 
> I had to use "client-type | bigadv" and "max-packet-size | big".


About ~34mins, but that leaves almost no time to upload. I think 32mins to be safe.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> So what are the benefits for running FAH on an Ubuntu vm as opposed to running it natively in Windows? I'm guessing this is for people with a lot of computers that they wire up into a mini supercomputer.


The fact that it's free. Sure there's always pirating Windows... but I'd rather not have that.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> WOOT! Finally got an A5 work unit on my big box. Can anyone tell me the TPF I need to complete it on time?
> 
> Project 8103
> 
> I had to use "client-type | bigadv" and "max-packet-size | big".


A quick indication that you'll be able to complete it is your PPD. If it's not way more than you usually get, then you won't complete it fast enough. Even if you can complete a 8103 or a 8102 fast enough, it doesn't mean you'll be able to complete a 8101 fast enough. My 2P E5-2650 rig is getting 245,907 PPD with a TPF of 16:59 on a 8103 right now.


----------



## axipher

It's coming! Fold on everything, even if you get yelled at for electricity costs  It's for science!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> So what are the benefits for running FAH on an Ubuntu vm as opposed to running it natively in Windows? I'm guessing this is for people with a lot of computers that they wire up into a mini supercomputer.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that it's free. Sure there's always pirating Windows... but I'd rather not have that.
Click to expand...

For what he's asking, he already have Windows. The main point in running Linux (Ubuntu is a Linux distro) for CPU folding purposes is that it simply is faster, meaning moar PPD, and even with the overhead of having a VM running you're getting an increase.


----------



## Eaglake

I'm starting to get ready for the CC
Just installed v7 client, configured and letting it do one WU to see if everything is fine and ready for party








unless KevDogs law suddenly strikes, just like 2 years back at my first CC


----------



## TokiHacker

right now pulling 5000+ from my main machine... Just keeps adding


----------



## TokiHacker

looks to be stabilizing at 10500. Is that low??


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> looks to be stabilizing at 10500. Is that low??


Depends, if you add your rigs to your sig we might be able to say.


----------



## Pidoma

I am in!!! I can't do much, but every point counts! Let's do this OCN!


----------



## TokiHacker

it should be there? Main rig in profile.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> it should be there? Main rig in profile.


You've made the rig, but you haven't added it to the sig, if you click to edit your sig there should be an option down at the bottom to add it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Chimp Challenge is upon us, so I guess I have to just ignore this letter from my energy company for now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Folding Comes First!


Tell them to swivel on it.


----------



## TokiHacker

Ok and it went up to 15000


----------



## Paradigm84

15,000k seems low for that rig I think.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Ok and it went up to 15000


What units?

And what are the individual cards and CPU getting. Also, what are the clocks on that 920?


----------



## TokiHacker

where do i find that info out


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got 4 machines running.

#1 Core i7 2670QM @ 2.6GHz ~ 10K + GTX560M Core17 ~ 5K
#2 A8-3870 @ 3.0GHz ~ 8K including GPU 6550D Core16 which gives ~ 2.5K
#3 7970s @ 1125MHz. Only 12K Core16 though. Cant fold with 3770K right now because of temp problem.
#4 Q6600 @ 3.2GHz ~ 5K (3 Cores) + HD 5850 @ 950MHz Core17 ~ 10K

Might get 955 @ 4.0GHz + HD 7970 and FX 8320 @ 4.0GHz + HD 7950

So far so good.


----------



## Krusher33

When those 7900's switches don't switch over to core 17's, please let us know. 7970's should get 50k+ and 7950's should get 40k+.


----------



## albear01

I'll be folding on a gtx 480, 560 ti, and my 3570k @ 4.5


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Got 4 machines running.
> 
> #1 Core i7 2670QM @ 2.6GHz ~ 10K + GTX560M Core17 ~ 5K
> #2 A8-3870 @ 3.0GHz ~ 8K including GPU 6550D Core16 which gives ~ 2.5K
> #3 7970s @ 1125MHz. Only 12K Core16 though. Cant fold with 3770K right now because of temp problem.
> #4 Q6600 @ 3.2GHz ~ 5K (3 Cores) + HD 5850 @ 950MHz Core17 ~ 10K
> 
> Might get 955 @ 4.0GHz + HD 7970 and FX 8320 @ 4.0GHz + HD 7950
> 
> So far so good.


You should set up the 7900's to run on core 17's


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> where do i find that info out


You should know the clocks or use CPU-z, project number is displayed in FAHControl.

Just post a screenshot otherwise.


----------



## TokiHacker

my 920 is pulling 14k but the gpus aren't?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How much can i expct to get out of 3770K @ 4.6GHz and how many cores to allocate considering i have 2 x 7970s. If its worth it i will get it to run again.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> my 920 is pulling 14k but the gpus aren't?


What project number? e.g. Pxxxx

What does it say for the 7770? What client are you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much can i expct to get out of 3770K @ 4.6GHz and how many cores to allocate considering i have 2 x 7970s. If its worth it i will get it to run again.


On core 17 none are needed. The 3770K will probably pull between 20-30k in Windows.


----------



## Passion

I joined the OCN team.









This folding concept is really spectacular. It's really nice to know that our computers can be used to assist in cutting edge research. I only have a laptop, but I will do what I can. It probably won't be a game changer, but I would still like to help.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What project number? e.g. Pxxxx
> 
> What does it say for the 7770? What client are you using?
> 
> On core 17 none are needed. The 3770K will probably pull between 20-30k in Windows.


20-30K thats good.


----------



## Krusher33

Every little bit helps.


----------



## MiiX

Heh, folding with my rig lets me help in a way that is brilliant, and it keeps my small room warmer than my oven for a lower cost


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 20-30K thats good.


Could be 40 in Linux though.


----------



## JayKthnx

count me in. been folding for the team to get my foot in the door anyways.


----------



## dman811

*Two days guys! Two days!* Folding on at least 33 rigs for this CC, my 3 that have been folding for a week are getting 4K PPD on average. Got permission to fold on school computers at night too! Hopefully at least 30 C2D E7500's, 15 8400GS's, and 15 GT430's. Every little bit helps!


----------



## arvidab

Whoa, that's nice dman.


----------



## stickg1

I fine tuned my 1055t, 3570K, and GTX 670 and I'm ready to go bananas! Looks like I'm pulling around 60K PPD.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> *Two days guys! Two days!* Folding on at least 33 rigs for this CC, my 3 that have been folding for a week are getting 4K PPD on average. Got permission to fold on school computers at night too! Hopefully at least 30 C2D E7500's, 15 8400GS's, and 15 GT430's. Every little bit helps!


I hope those machines have the cooling to handle such a task! But either way, good work!


----------



## Krusher33

Spring just HAD to finally come eh? It couldn't stay in the 30's for another week?


----------



## 286350

I wish our school would let us fold over night. I think 400 computers would really help


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My PC is silent....the calm before the storm.
My GPU was at around 82c on the WU that I'm on - for the first time - ever. I heard the fans on my MSI GTX660ti working lol


----------



## CloudX

Getting pretty excited messing with overclocks and getting everything dialed in!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My PC is silent....the calm before the storm.
> My GPU was at around 82c on the WU that I'm on - for the first time - ever. I heard the fans on my MSI GTX660ti working lol


Thats the beauty of water cooling. 2 x HD 7970 and dead silent @ 42/46C. My HD 5850 in the other had is lod even @ 45% fan speed hitting 75C. H100 barelly handling Q6600 @ 3.2GHz @ 1.275v .


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much can i expct to get out of 3770K @ 4.6GHz and how many cores to allocate considering i have 2 x 7970s. If its worth it i will get it to run again.


My 3770K gets around 20-26k @ 4.3.

With all three going that would be ~ 120K+ ppd. yeah it's worth it.


----------



## labnjab

Wow, now that the ambient temp has been going up, everythings becoming a little unstable. Had to bump up vcore on my 3570k, 3770k, and both 570s over the course of the last week. Ill be spending tomorrow night giving everything a good cleaning. Radiators and heat sinks are looking pretty dirty on both rigs.

I'm thinking I can do somewhere between 1,200,000-1,400,000 by the end of the CC


----------



## Photograph

My pair of i7's are ready to go







My out of date Nvidia cards... not so much


----------



## $ilent

Might bump up the 3770k to 5.1ghz for the cc...thinking 1.52v should be enough dont have time to p95 stable it!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slicerdice*
> 
> I wish our school would let us fold over night. I think 400 computers would really help


That's the beauty of being in a tech school. This might give you an idea of my Information Systems Technology shop. Hint: I am one of the people in the pictures


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> For what he's asking, he already have Windows. The main point in running Linux (Ubuntu is a Linux distro) for CPU folding purposes is that it simply is faster, meaning moar PPD, and even with the overhead of having a VM running you're getting an increase.


I somewhat assumed he was wondering if you got better performance under Linux rather than Windows. I wasn't sure if that was true or not so I went with something else. I mean he was asking the benefits ("for people that have a lot of folding computers"). Rather than license out a ton of Windows PCs, just go with Linux for free








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My PC is silent....the calm before the storm.
> My GPU was at around 82c on the WU that I'm on - for the first time - ever. I heard the fans on my MSI GTX660ti working lol


My PC is at least 40+ dB right now. Was pretty silent until I started folding for the first time. Can't hear my GPU fan since my Frio kinda overrides it







I turned up my GPU fan quite a ways up because of that (sitting at 55C instead of 65C).

@Photograph What the hell is "Gizmo" used for? XD XD Is it like attached to your monitor?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> New recruit showing up!
> 
> Strange that my Hydra only cuts out 105k with 3x680 and a 3770 OCed to their limits.


you should be getting about 130k+ ppd. are you running the beta flag?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Might bump up the 3770k to 5.1ghz for the cc...thinking 1.52v should be enough dont have time to p95 stable it!


Leave it at those 5GHz that plus 100MHz maybe will give maybe half a wu in all 10 days and you risk the system to fail wus or BSOD during the night


----------



## ZealotKi11er

2 x 7970 @ 1125MHz Giving 100K going strong.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Leave it at those 5GHz that plus 100MHz maybe will give maybe half a wu in all 10 days and you risk the system to fail wus or BSOD during the night


It's not the extra wu that would be a benefit it's the extra reward for completing the unit faster that would be more beneficial


----------



## Iris

I'm excited! Loading up extra rigs!


----------



## staccker

pumped im ready for this chimp challenge, instead of last year with my OC C2Duo. got the work computer going 24/7 and will set up the home computer as well


----------



## DustDevil

This is a pretty general question and I think I might already know the answer. Does [email protected] generally like higher speed memory as opposed to tighter timings? I know for example super pi generally likes tighter timings. I have been playing around with some 1600 DDR 3 ram with 9-9-9-24 1t timings and bumping them up to 2000 with 9 -11-11-27-2t. It seems to gain me about 1.5k ppd on my cpu but I don't know if that's just from the WU I was doing compared to the last one.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's the beauty of being in a tech school. This might give you an idea of my Information Systems Technology shop. Hint: I am one of the people in the pictures


cable management on that switch makes me want to hit you or if not you the person in the picture.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Might bump up the 3770k to 5.1ghz for the cc...thinking 1.52v should be enough dont have time to p95 stable it!


I'm at 4.5ghz 1.27v
1.52v SHOULD be enough, but who knows lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats the beauty of water cooling. 2 x HD 7970 and dead silent @ 42/46C. My HD 5850 in the other had is lod even @ 45% fan speed hitting 75C. H100 barelly handling Q6600 @ 3.2GHz @ 1.275v .


That's true, although you always got the pump noise of the watercooling kit.
That said, done properly, like you I presume - dead silent and muchos sexy too! I wanted to watercool my PC myself, but can't seem to justify it right now.
De-lidded = 68c max temp on my i73770k @ 4.5ghz @ 1.27v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I somewhat assumed he was wondering if you got better performance under Linux rather than Windows. I wasn't sure if that was true or not so I went with something else. I mean he was asking the benefits ("for people that have a lot of folding computers"). Rather than license out a ton of Windows PCs, just go with Linux for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC is at least 40+ dB right now. Was pretty silent until I started folding for the first time. Can't hear my GPU fan since my Frio kinda overrides it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned up my GPU fan quite a ways up because of that (sitting at 55C instead of 65C).
> 
> @Photograph What the hell is "Gizmo" used for? XD XD Is it like attached to your monitor?


I de-lidded partially for that reason


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> cable management on that switch makes me want to hit you or if not you the person in the picture.


Lol, thats not me, I meant in the pictures linked on the "See More Photos of our Students at Work". The school's IT technician set up that switch panel, and we got him fired 2 months ago, and now its really clean.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> This is a pretty general question and I think I might already know the answer. Does [email protected] generally like higher speed memory as opposed to tighter timings? I know for example super pi generally likes tighter timings. I have been playing around with some 1600 DDR 3 ram with 9-9-9-24 1t timings and bumping them up to 2000 with 9 -11-11-27-2t. It seems to gain me about 1.5k ppd on my cpu but I don't know if that's just from the WU I was doing compared to the last one.


Yeah folding prefers higher frequency over tighter timings


----------



## funfortehfun

For a short period of time I am actually replacing my avatar from the usual "communist party" avatar to the Syrillian OCNChimpin' avatar. Yay!

As for any optimizations, are there any for my sig rig? For whatever reason I only pump out about 12000 PPD.


----------



## CloudX

Oh wow! The 7970s are doing very well! This is good though.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Oh wow! The 7970s are doing very well! This is good though.


what kind of ppd are you getting?


----------



## txtrkandy

Sadly my good sig rig crashed and I need to wipe a new copy of windows on it, it wont be folding in the first day or two of Chimpin because I have a family wedding I am attending this weekend but I am going to hit it hard once its up and running on sunday!









I still will have my subaru rig and Server with a Core 2 and 450GTS folding in the mean time


----------



## ssgtnubb

Nubby reporting for folding duty.


----------



## tmontney

Is it just me, or is it really hard to identify users based on their sigs


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> what kind of ppd are you getting?


55-65k. Not on the beta core17.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Is it just me, or is it really hard to identify users based on their sigs


Yeah i know. That means you have good picture memory.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I'm in again!
I can't believe I didn't catch this on the home page til just now.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> I'm in again!
> I can't believe I didn't catch this on the home page til just now.


The home page carousel was recently updated actually (from what I read). It was supposed to be up a while ago.

You have Windows XP x64? I knew it existed but have NEVER come across anyone that had it.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> This is a pretty general question and I think I might already know the answer. Does [email protected] generally like higher speed memory as opposed to tighter timings? I know for example super pi generally likes tighter timings. I have been playing around with some 1600 DDR 3 ram with 9-9-9-24 1t timings and bumping them up to 2000 with 9 -11-11-27-2t. It seems to gain me about 1.5k ppd on my cpu but I don't know if that's just from the WU I was doing compared to the last one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah folding prefers higher frequency over tighter timings


This was true with the older a3 units, you could gain a few k ppd just by overclocking your ram a few hundred mhz, but with a4 units, I've noticed ram clock or timing make no difference in ppd.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> This was true with the older a3 units, you could gain a few k ppd just by overclocking your ram a few hundred mhz, but with a4 units, I've noticed ram clock or timing make no difference in ppd.


I was gonna say, other than CPU and GPU what else can affect PPD?


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I was gonna say, other than CPU and GPU what else can affect PPD?


A few big ones are to use the v7 client, make sure your rig is stable so it doesn't throw any WUs, and make sure there aren't any programs hogging CPU/GPU resources. And of course, CPU folding on Linux will generally give far higher PPD than on Windows.


----------



## SeD669

I'm in Aus so how does the time difference set me up for the CC??? like tomorrow night?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I'm in Aus so how does the time difference set me up for the CC??? like tomorrow night?


Well just base it off one of the time zones given. Otherwise you probably could look up time zones via Google or use a time zone converter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> A few big ones are to use the v7 client, make sure your rig is stable so it doesn't throw any WUs, and make sure there aren't any programs hogging CPU/GPU resources. And of course, CPU folding on Linux will generally give far higher PPD than on Windows.


Well which Linux-based OS would you recommend. I know that Ubuntu has troubles with getting GPUs to work. I also heard even in a VM, Linux does better than Windows.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Well just base it off one of the time zones given. Otherwise you probably could look up time zones via Google or use a time zone converter.


True but I'm a lazy man my friend... haha cheers I'll do that


----------



## tmontney

I would totally tell you but I have no clue myself lol. I only know the U.S. time zones. Once you go over the seas I'm clueless.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Once you go over the seas I'm clueless


Likewise.








cant wait for this thing to start for some reason


----------



## BodenM

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## tsm106

Man, I'm in the middle of tearing my loop down for spring cleaning. I'll try and get it back together in time, crosses fingers.


----------



## nismo_usaf

I guess ill throw the power house back on LOL.


----------



## sayaman22

I'm out at work right now. I'll message the Mrs. And have her fold when she's not using them. So I might have two rigs running. Too bad they took fah off of the ps3, or I'd have that too.


----------



## Ithanul

I will join in on this. Just started folding on my main rig this past two days. Now if I can find a peep selling a good cheap strong AMD chip to throw into my other rig and throw my GTX590 into that one. Then I can have both rigs going for this event.


----------



## tmontney

So it's possible I'll be getting an older iBuyPower machine (from like 08). Still looking into it but from what I recall it was like a Q9650 with 6 GB RAM and a 9800 GT. Not sure on the rest. Based on that kind of build, what would you think it'd be worth me to pay? I got an estimate in mind but it's a friend's. Just curious on extra opinions. Would definitely commit it to folding. Additional PCI-E slots and power supply capacity will reflect how much I'll upgrade the cards.


----------



## mm67

I'll run this Boinc rig on Chimp Challenge


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> So it's possible I'll be getting an older iBuyPower machine (from like 08). Still looking into it but from what I recall it was like a Q9650 with 6 GB RAM and a 9800 GT. Not sure on the rest. Based on that kind of build, what would you think it'd be worth me to pay? I got an estimate in mind but it's a friend's. Just curious on extra opinions. Would definitely commit it to folding. Additional PCI-E slots and power supply capacity will reflect how much I'll upgrade the cards.


Depends on the other components, if it has an entry level motherboard and a nameless PSU then far less than if it has reliable stuff instead.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Depends on the other components, if it has an entry level motherboard and a nameless PSU then far less than if it has reliable stuff instead.


It has run solid for as long as he's had it (5 or 6 years). I know that he put at least $1,200 in it at the time. But I'll have to wait for him to let me know what's in it.


----------



## Ithanul

Sweet, just hopefully made a deal with a guy to get his 1090T with mobo plus Corsair H60 & Intel SSD off of him.







Hopefully I can get it tomorrow or this weekend throw into the rig, and have it fold for this event along with my GTX590 on it as well.
And, sometimes I am happy that I am stationed near the silicon valley.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Well which Linux-based OS would you recommend. I know that Ubuntu has troubles with getting GPUs to work. I also heard even in a VM, Linux does better than Windows.


If you want to fold on a gpu with you cpu, your best bet is using Ubuntu 10.10 or 12.10 in a vm for you cpu and let your gpu fold in Windows.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> If you want to fold on a gpu with you cpu, your best bet is using Ubuntu 10.10 or 12.10 in a vm for you cpu and let your gpu fold in Windows.


I am gonna do this my ppd atm ia only 54,000 with a 4.9ghz 3770k and gtx 570. Can you point me to a decent simple guide on how to set up the vm in windows?


----------



## S.M.

Nevermind.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> If you want to fold on a gpu with you cpu, your best bet is using Ubuntu 10.10 or 12.10 in a vm for you cpu and let your gpu fold in Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna do this my ppd atm ia only 54,000 with a 4.9ghz 3770k and gtx 570. Can you point me to a decent simple guide on how to set up the vm in windows?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330300/oracle-the-sb-e-bigadv-and-smp-guide-updated-3-jan-2013

I was using that but I just realised one of the files I need is 2GB and I can't download that much on a mobile connection unless I want my bill to soar.


----------



## $ilent

Looks abit confusing that guide, I used to just have vmware 3.0 and v6 client installed. Do I need v7 client to get advanced WU for 3770k? Also does that ORACLE have any advantages over VM?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> The home page carousel was recently updated actually (from what I read). It was supposed to be up a while ago.
> 
> You have Windows XP x64? I knew it existed but have NEVER come across anyone that had it.


Yep. Windows 7 wasn't out yet when I first went to 4GB RAM with my old Phenom II X3 720 and the Asus M3N72-D that's still in that rig, and I never had great luck with Vista.


----------



## Disturbed117

Decided to do some preparation runs and......


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Decided to do some preparation runs and......


damm that ppd is low!


----------



## Disturbed117

A little better on ppd now. Temps are still high lol


----------



## mironccr345

^^ I was about to say, my 1090T at stocks clocks get at least 10k-12k pp depending on the WU.


----------



## Disturbed117

I do have a 1080p youtube video playing in full screen too lol.


----------



## MiiX

Where can i check how many points i have?


----------



## scaz

Is the user name case sensitive?


----------



## Blubird

Question, would 50C be safe for folding on full for an Ath II X4 640 and a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 during the duration of the contest? Any idea? Don't wanna burn the apartment down while chimpin', lol


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> you should be getting about 130k+ ppd. are you running the beta flag?


Just hit 115k. Think my OC on the CPU is crashing. Might try to sort it out now.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Where can i check how many points i have?


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php

-or-

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats

Just search for your [email protected] username


----------



## MiiX

Thanks!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Dang, yesterday I dropped 65k points. That isn't even full capacity 24/7. Maybe several dropped at the right time since I have been folding partially over the last few days









Pretty sure that is my largest single day ever though. I guess I should drop my x4 down to stock clocks so it is stable and gain another 4k or so. I'm not sure that it will hurt gpu performance that much to run both.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Looks abit confusing that guide, I used to just have vmware 3.0 and v6 client installed. Do I need v7 client to get advanced WU for 3770k? Also does that ORACLE have any advantages over VM?


With VM you have to edit a config file to get it to use more then 4 threads. If your in Windows 7 I would use oracle with ubuntu 10.10 and the v7 client with the advanced flag.. I use to use oracle, but I went to Windows 8 and in didn't work too well so I went back to VM. With your 3770k and 570 expect to see between 58-70k ppd depending on overclock and units


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blubird*
> 
> Question, would 50C be safe for folding on full for an Ath II X4 640 and a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 during the duration of the contest? Any idea? Don't wanna burn the apartment down while chimpin', lol


http://www.techwarelabs.com/amd-athlon-ii-x4-640/

Max temp 71C

You can run at 50C 7/24 with no problems. Your board supports 125W processors and has heat sinked VRM, so you have some room to overclock as well.


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> http://www.techwarelabs.com/amd-athlon-ii-x4-640/
> 
> Max temp 71C
> 
> You can run at 50C 7/24 with no problems. Your board supports 125W processors and has heat sinked VRM, so you have some room to overclock as well.


Awesome.







I'll have to fool aroud with the BIOS tonight then. Thanks!


----------



## xenomorph113

ghetto-rigged up some extra fans to help keep me cool and stable. the magic of pliers and a few wire hangers


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How much PPD should a GTX560M get? Its 192SP @ 825MHz. Similar to a GTS450.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much PPD should a GTX560M get? Its 192SP @ 825MHz. Similar to a GTS450.


9-12k


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenomorph113*
> 
> ghetto-rigged up some extra fans to help keep me cool and stable. the magic of pliers and a few wire hangers


Well that's one way to keep your rig cool.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much PPD should a GTX560M get? Its 192SP @ 825MHz. Similar to a GTS450.


My 450's get 10-13k when clocked at 925 MHz.


----------



## lacrossewacker

My first time joining you guys to help!

Looking forward to contributing.

Is there a way to calculate about how much energy I'll be using?

i5 2550k @ 4.1ghz and a GTX 670 (if it works for folding)

I'll have 4 other PC's (i5 2400s @ 2.5ghz) chugging along too the whole time. Every little bit helps ^^


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My first time joining you guys to help!
> 
> Looking forward to contributing.
> 
> Is there a way to calculate about how much energy I'll be using?
> 
> i5 2550k @ 4.1ghz and a GTX 670 (if it works for folding)
> 
> I'll have 4 other PC's (i5 2400s @ 2.5ghz) chugging along too the whole time. Every little bit helps ^^


use this:

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

then this to see how much it will cost you:

http://www.electricity-usage.com/Electricity-Usage-Calculator.aspx?Device=Computer%20System&Watts=150


----------



## TokiHacker

I have some Radeon HD 4800's (two) that will not fold? Incompatible? Anything?


----------



## lacrossewacker

I got 7 PC's working so far, (unfortunately their ultra slim HP models lol) Will have an i5 and an i7 at home to help! Exciting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> use this:
> 
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> then this to see how much it will cost you:
> 
> http://www.electricity-usage.com/Electricity-Usage-Calculator.aspx?Device=Computer%20System&Watts=150


thank you very much!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am only get 6K. Should i do something else? Its running the beta core.


----------



## RussianJ

How hot is too hot for a 2600k to fold at? 85 on my hottest core so far. Thinking I may need to dial it down.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> How hot is too hot for a 2600k to fold at? 85 on my hottest core so far. Thinking I may need to dial it down.


I have an i7 950 OC'd to almost 4GHz and my cores get up to 80c when I fold. I leave it on for days and its OK. hope that helps


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> How hot is too hot for a 2600k to fold at? 85 on my hottest core so far. Thinking I may need to dial it down.


Thats a bit hot considering i am getting 75C with 3770K. I would keep it under 80C for 24/7.


----------



## kyismaster

i still havent gotten my chimp challenge badges from the previous 2 cc's...


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Thats a bit hot considering i am getting 75C with 3770K. I would keep it under 80C for 24/7.


Good to know







mine has reached 80c but never gone higher. I'm ok with it tho.... secretly hoping the CPU dies so I can get a new one


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz*
> 
> Is the user name case sensitive?


Yes, yes it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I have some Radeon HD 4800's (two) that will not fold? Incompatible? Anything?


Yep, unfortunately the Radeon HD4000-series and older are not supported anymore in FAH.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am only get 6K. Should i do something else? Its running the beta core.


On your 7970? Pausing WU's will decrease the effective PPD, FAHControl can be wonky when you pause and unpause units, HFM is more accurate but it also calculate the effective rate, press ctrl+B to check current TPF and PPD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> How hot is too hot for a 2600k to fold at? 85 on my hottest core so far. Thinking I may need to dial it down.


When I ran my 2700K, I would feel uncomfortable if it consistently reached over 75C. I had mine in the TC, so it needed to be safe 24/7 months on end. I would not like to fold at 85C, I converted my 2700K ([email protected]) to aircooling and it reaches 78-80C while folding now, which I'm OK with as it's not crucial that it lives or is 110% stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i still havent gotten my chimp challenge badges from the previous 2 cc's...


PM ax...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yes, yes it is.
> Yep, unfortunately the Radeon HD4000-series and older are not supported anymore in FAH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your 7970? Pausing WU's will decrease the effective PPD, FAHControl can be wonky when you pause and unpause units, HFM is more accurate but it also calculate the effective rate, press ctrl+B to check current TPF and PPD.
> When I ran my 2700K, I would feel uncomfortable if it consistently reached over 75C. I had mine in the TC, so it needed to be safe 24/7 months on end. I would not like to fold at 85C, I converted my 2700K ([email protected]) to aircooling and it reaches 78-80C while folding now, which I'm OK with as it's not crucial that it lives or is 110% stable.
> PM ax...


Yeah i noticed that, If i pause PPD goes way down. Overnight ~ 96K for both GPUs. I pused for 1 hours and they dropped to 70K PPD.
I am folding with 3770K and getting ~ 25-29K.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats a bit hot considering i am getting 75C with 3770K. I would keep it under 80C for 24/7.


GTX 560M is too slow for beta. Let it run regular Core 15s


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> GTX 560M is too slow for beta. Let it run regular Core 15s


Yeah i noticed that. Its getting 10K now. Should i run Core 16 with my HD 5850 also? Core 17 giving ~ 10K.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think 5850s perform slightly better on the beta. You could try the old core though. However, the old core will hog the CPU cycles and might not even perform better. The old AMD core was really inefficient, let it run beta.


----------



## dman811

Well it looks like I am not grabbing my 5770 out of my HTPC because I forgot that the M5A97 R2.0 doesnt have onboard video. Woops...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think 5850s perform slightly better on the beta. You could try the old core though. However, the old core will hog the CPU cycles and might not even perform better. The old AMD core was really inefficient, let it run beta.


I think it is still suing 1 CPU core form my Q6600.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Really? I can't remember the 5800s pulling more than 10k ever though... You can try


----------



## MoGTy

I'm in


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

I'll jump in as soon as I finish all my current WU's for BOINC, will be using the sig rig. Haven't been folding for many years, but I'd love to see our team win the challenge.

Good luck everybody


----------



## MoGTy

Should I use 4 cores + GPU or 3 cores + GPU? I'm wondering cus 4 cores might bother the GPU.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Should I use 4 cores + GPU or 3 cores + GPU? I'm wondering cus 4 cores might bother the GPU.


With beta on that 79750 you should be able to use 4 cores + GPU.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> With beta on that 7970 you should be able to use 4 cores + GPU.


What's beta ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What's beta ?


The Beta will make 7950 fly.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, the Chimp Challenge is in ~21hrs... Where are the stats, chatbox and noise?


----------



## magic8192

Joining from the Boinc team to help the cause. I think I have everything up and going.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Just spotted the stats in Axi's post. How do the other teams view the stats?


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The Beta will make 7950 fly.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu


Thanks


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I am gonna do this my ppd atm ia only 54,000 with a 4.9ghz 3770k and gtx 570. Can you point me to a decent simple guide on how to set up the vm in windows?


I can't imagine a guide being necessary...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yes, yes it is.
> Yep, unfortunately the Radeon HD4000-series and older are not supported anymore in FAH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your 7970? Pausing WU's will decrease the effective PPD, FAHControl can be wonky when you pause and unpause units, HFM is more accurate but it also calculate the effective rate, press ctrl+B to check current TPF and PPD.
> When I ran my 2700K, I would feel uncomfortable if it consistently reached over 75C. I had mine in the TC, so it needed to be safe 24/7 months on end. I would not like to fold at 85C, I converted my 2700K ([email protected]) to aircooling and it reaches 78-80C while folding now, which I'm OK with as it's not crucial that it lives or is 110% stable.
> PM ax...


I did like 3 months ago bro


----------



## Blubird

Less than a day to go?!



All wings check in.


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## tmontney

Nearing completion for Virtualbox with Ubuntu 12.4 (x64) in it for CPU folding. However getting stuck with FAH GUI refusing to open and the terminal saying CPU 00: Not Configured.


----------



## CloudX

Whoa, got home from work to this:



need some more of those units!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Whoa, got home from work to this:
> 
> 
> 
> need some more of those units!


Have you tried the Beta Units? I am not sure you can do better then 43K but might want to give it a try.

Also pumping 130K from my sig PC, 22K from Laptop, 8K from server and 15K for brothers PC for a total of 175K. Should be able to do at least 1.2 M in 10 days.


----------



## CloudX

Yeah, I tried it. Got just about 30k for GPU. Loosing a core on my CPU didn't help either.


----------



## jomama22

Can someone please help! I keep getting these errors when a core17 GPU wu finishes and it never ends up sending. It will not continue to a new wu.

23:17:53:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to remove directory './work/01': boost::filesystem::remove: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process: \".\\work\\01\\logfile_01.txt\"

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling multiple times.

Do you think hfm could be conflicting? I've never had this problem before


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Whoa, got home from work to this:
> 
> 
> 
> need some more of those units!


*My Titans love those too*


----------



## epidemic

Will add my other 460 that is in my brothers computer on Monday when I get out to his house so another ~20k ppd hopefully I can bust out a million points over the challenge.


----------



## Asustweaker

just finished setting up all the hardware i have. Also did a sneaky install on a few new machines at Tiger Direct LOL, They'll probably catch it tomorrow









What i have running at home!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> *My Titans love those too*


Nice 65K per Titan?


----------



## stickg1

We doin big chimpin', P-P-D's
Check em out now
Big chimpin' on my 2 PCs
We doin big chimpin' with our max OC's
It's just pumpin out work unit's with my foldin' homies


----------



## CloudX

Hahaha

+1!


----------



## dman811

Guys, if someone could help me set it up so that I can see my mom's desktop and my EmuPAD on HFM as well as her laptop (already showing), then I would greatly appreciate it. I have seen it here a few times, but I have only a basic knowledge of setting it up. Also, for when I get the 30+ computers set up at school can I get them to show on HFM on my mom's laptop as well even though they are on a completely different network? Thanks for any help anyone is willing to give me.


----------



## ericeod

I just set up my machine for the first time since my GTX 295 (When I first got it on release week). So its been a while to say the least. Anyways, I just wanted to check I configured everything correctly for my hardware.

I followed this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1340606/guide-simple-v7-guide-for-windows-gpu-cpu
I then did the following for my 7970:
Quote:


> Click on configure at the top. Then go to expert. In extra client options, click the ADD button at the bottom and then type the following:
> client-type
> beta:




More info:

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/ericeod/media/Folding_at_Home_2_zpse85f87b8.jpg.html


----------



## agussio

Any ideas on why i suddenly can NOT get a CPU unit to work. It downloads, thinks for a moment, then starts over, until it eventually gives up, farts, and fails.

03:08:20:WU01:FS02:Starting
03:08:20:WU01:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3256 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
03:08:20:WU01:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 2996
03:08:20:WU01:FS02:Core PID:4560
03:08:20:WU01:FS02:FahCore 0xa3 started
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:*

*
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:[email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Created dyn
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Files status OK
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Expanded 971835 -> 2021624 (decompressed 208.0 percent)
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=971835 data_size=2021624, decompressed_data_size=2021624 diff=0
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3roject: 10140 (Run 72, Clone 3, Gen 4)
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Entering M.D.
03:08:27:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Mapping NT from 7 to 7
03:08:27:WU01:FS02:0xa3:mdrun returned 255
03:08:27:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=2000000
03:08:27:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=2000000.
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:logfile size=6818 infoLength=6818 edr=0 trr=25
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:logfile size: 6818 info=6818 bed=0 hdr=25
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Writing 7356 bytes of core data to disk...
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3one: 6844 -> 2411 (compressed to 35.2 percent)
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3: ... Done.
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:[email protected] Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
03:08:31:WARNING:WU01:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10140 run:72 clone:3 gen:4 core:0xa3 unit:0x000000040a3b1e6f5149ee2b51bf120c
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:Uploading 2.85KiB to 171.64.65.75
03:08:31:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.64.65.75:8080
03:08:32:WU03:FS02:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
03:08:32:WU01:FS02:Upload complete
03:08:32:WU01:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:08:32:WU01:FS02:Cleaning up


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Any ideas on why i suddenly can NOT get a CPU unit to work. It downloads, thinks for a moment, then starts over, until it eventually gives up, farts, and fails.
> 
> 03:08:20:WU01:FS02:Starting
> 03:08:20:WU01:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3256 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
> 03:08:20:WU01:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 2996
> 03:08:20:WU01:FS02:Core PID:4560
> 03:08:20:WU01:FS02:FahCore 0xa3 started
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:*
> 
> *
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:[email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Created dyn
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Files status OK
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Expanded 971835 -> 2021624 (decompressed 208.0 percent)
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=971835 data_size=2021624, decompressed_data_size=2021624 diff=0
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3roject: 10140 (Run 72, Clone 3, Gen 4)
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
> 03:08:21:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Entering M.D.
> 03:08:27:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Mapping NT from 7 to 7
> 03:08:27:WU01:FS02:0xa3:mdrun returned 255
> 03:08:27:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=2000000
> 03:08:27:WU01:FS02:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=2000000.
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:logfile size=6818 infoLength=6818 edr=0 trr=25
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:logfile size: 6818 info=6818 bed=0 hdr=25
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:- Writing 7356 bytes of core data to disk...
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3one: 6844 -> 2411 (compressed to 35.2 percent)
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3: ... Done.
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:0xa3:[email protected] Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
> 03:08:31:WARNING:WU01:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10140 run:72 clone:3 gen:4 core:0xa3 unit:0x000000040a3b1e6f5149ee2b51bf120c
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:Uploading 2.85KiB to 171.64.65.75
> 03:08:31:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.64.65.75:8080
> 03:08:32:WU03:FS02:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
> 03:08:32:WU01:FS02:Upload complete
> 03:08:32:WU01:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 03:08:32:WU01:FS02:Cleaning up


Delete CPU slot and add it again.


----------



## labnjab

I took an hour tonight to give everything a good dusting. Boy was my tc rig filthy, lol. Everythings good to go for my 1st cc, although I fold almost 24/7 on everything anyways so the only difference is nothing is getting turned off for the next 10 days


----------



## .theMetal

Just fired it up fellows. Getting a two hour early start, for colorado time that is


----------



## Xyxox

Just fired up my rig to fold for the cause.


----------



## tmontney

It'd be nice if we had an active list of folders for OCN CC. Just to get a rough estimate of our outcome.


----------



## Erick Silver

Have not been able to get a single WU all day. Cannot connect to server. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Ithanul

I had no problems with getting WUs, and my main rig been going 24Hrs into its third day now.


----------



## DustDevil

No problems here. Just added a 660 GTX to my system for the 10 days. Got a nice 18.5k boost.


----------



## Tenchuu

Looking for some help setting up my GPU, i have a HD 5770 card, enabled it, forced GPU selection to ATI R800 and it is listed as paused waiting for idle for hours.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> Looking for some help setting up my GPU, i have a HD 5770 card, enabled it, forced GPU selection to ATI R800 and it is listed as paused waiting for idle for hours.


Are you running the latest Client 7.3.6?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> Looking for some help setting up my GPU, i have a HD 5770 card, enabled it, forced GPU selection to ATI R800 and it is listed as paused waiting for idle for hours.


If possible, make sure you've set it to "Full" either by using the slider bar or right clicking the icon in the system tray and choosing "Full".

as well as
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Are you running the latest Client 7.3.6?


You can check by clicking the About section on the main window. If you've downloaded straight from Stanford's site, you most likely have the latest.


----------



## Tenchuu

correct, 7.3.6 version downloaded this afternoon. Complete noob to folding but figured i might as well toss what i have into the mix.

EDIT:

Thanks tmontney setting it to full made it green up.


----------



## Anthony20022

I just finished a GPU WU, and it gave me a core 16 WU. Did they run out of core 17, or is it a problem on my end?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> correct, 7.3.6 version downloaded this afternoon. Complete noob to folding but figured i might as well toss what i have into the mix.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Thanks tmontney setting it to full made it green up.










It is weird because I did the same thing (setting it a bit lower than full). Confusing because it says that it's waiting for idle when nothing is using it (usage was ~0%). Makes you feel like the other options are pointless.


----------



## Erick Silver

I do not like the new client. I don't want my folding to be shown in a fraking browser window. I used the console client. Simple. Basic. Old School.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I do not like the new client. I don't want my folding to be shown in a fraking browser window. I used the console client. Simple. Basic. Old School.


I don't think the browser extension was meant to entirely replace the client app. It's not like the latest version replaced it with the browser. You can use both.


----------



## Erick Silver

Just tried to run the new client again. Crash. I have uninstalled the CPU slot to see if anything happens.

Scratch that. the stupid client is reading my GPU as FAHCore 0x11 Which is not right. This is why I stop using the client and stuck with the console.


----------



## Tenchuu

so apparently a 1.7GHZ i5 3317u laptop nets a little less ppd than a overclocked HD 5770 grafix card. is it worth folding on a laptop if it only nets 4775 ppd, or am i wasting electricity?


----------



## jomama22

sooo...anyone else not getting core17 anymore on their gpus? One of my gpus just finished a wu and d/l a core 16 even with beta flags and all.


----------



## MoGTy

I'm hitting a whopping 10k ppd with my rig. All tweaks and guides applied.

Something tells me I shouldn't be getting that huge amount of ppd.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> so apparently a 1.7GHZ i5 3317u laptop nets a little less ppd than a overclocked HD 5770 grafix card. is it worth folding on a laptop if it only nets 4775 ppd, or am i wasting electricity?


I'm folding on a laptop that gets ~500 and a Sargas single core that gets ~1,500. From what I've been told, any contribution is worth it (no matter how low-end the hardware).


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

I followed the instructions here, from the thread starter, and It started giving me core 17 beta WUs, pushing my gpu alone to 35k ppd.


----------



## Scott1541

Hi people, I'm going to have a go at this chimp challenge for the first time









I've got the client set up for CPU only and I was just wondering if it matters if a work unit was started before the start of the challenge? Is it just when the work unit is completed that matters?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> so apparently a 1.7GHZ i5 3317u laptop nets a little less ppd than a overclocked HD 5770 grafix card. is it worth folding on a laptop if it only nets 4775 ppd, or am i wasting electricity?


That's up to you. I folded on my laptop for months 24/7 at 120watts pulling ~7k ppd from a i7 and gts250m.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I'm hitting a whopping 10k ppd with my rig. All tweaks and guides applied.
> 
> Something tells me I shouldn't be getting that huge amount of ppd.


You should be hitting a minimum of 40-45k


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> I just finished a GPU WU, and it gave me a core 16 WU. Did they run out of core 17, or is it a problem on my end?


No, sometimes they run out of units or the srever is pulled down. The beta server is at a critcal low currently though. They will probably refill it soon or get the units to advanced and let the beta empty out. In the meantime you'll get assigned different suitable units (the ones your Radeon can fold)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I do not like the new client. I don't want my folding to be shown in a fraking browser window. I used the console client. Simple. Basic. Old School.


Spoken like a true veteran









I'm like you as well.

Install the 7.3.6 package. Delete FAHControl, FAHViewer and all that crap. Run FAHClient directly via cmd or the executable in your folding directory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> sooo...anyone else not getting core17 anymore on their gpus? One of my gpus just finished a wu and d/l a core 16 even with beta flags and all.


See above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I'm hitting a whopping 10k ppd with my rig. All tweaks and guides applied.
> 
> Something tells me I shouldn't be getting that huge amount of ppd.


Could be that they ran out of beta cores for now. In that case your Radeon will have dramatically lower PPD than normal. Can you post a screenshot of what is going on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I'm folding on a laptop that gets ~500 and a Sargas single core that gets ~1,500. From what I've been told, any contribution is worth it (no matter how low-end the hardware).


Yeah, no matter how low the production. If it doesn't kill the bill, fold at will









A laptop will not consume that much power. You should cool it properly though, you can damage things easily.

E:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Hi people, I'm going to have a go at this chimp challenge for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the client set up for CPU only and I was just wondering if it matters if a work unit was started before the start of the challenge? Is it just when the work unit is completed that matters?
> 
> It only matters when the WU drops. You will probably fold multiple so it doesn't really matter if this one doesn't drop during the battle. I also took my rig for a test run this week


----------



## Scott1541

I should be alright then, I was running the client last night and the ETA on the current WU was something like 14 hours. There's only 10 hours until the start, so it should be fine.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Could be that they ran out of beta cores for now. In that case your Radeon will have dramatically lower PPD than normal. Can you post a screenshot of what is going on?


Sure


----------



## Hukkel

Finally my first day of folding begins. My folding pc is still not finished so started with the family PC for the Chimp challenge.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











[/URL]



I don't get why I don't see an ETA on my CPU package and do see it on my GPU package though.


----------



## tmontney

I can't believe that GPU folding takes up over 11% of my CPU. I thought beta drivers were supposed to reduce that (unless that's considered good)?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Ten hours! Just enough time to figure out why I'm folding for default.

Also: I've been gone for a year. Why haven't we passed EVGA yet? *Whip Crack*


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Sure


Bad unit on the 7900, not much you can do about it other than to enable the beta client flag and hope you get one assigned to you. I am concerned about the 3570K, it's a crappy a3 you're folding but that PPD is really low. You should fold on only 3 cores if you're folding a core 16 GPU unit (what the 7900 is doing).

Do you know how to fix this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Finally my first day of folding begins. My folding pc is still not finished so started with the family PC for the Chimp challenge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why I don't see an ETA on my CPU package and do see it on my GPU package though.


GPU PPD is looking nice. You are folding a 7809 on the CPU, it will do one frame (% completion) in like 7-9 minutes depending on your clocks. You are at stock so expect somewhere towards 9-11 minutes per frame. Good news is that you'll deliver around 10k at the start of the Chimp Challenge


----------



## Hukkel

Afterburner says my GTX670 runs at a clock of 705 though. Why does it back down when folding? Can I adjust this in some way?
Bloody noisy stock cooler btw. Glad it will be under water soonish.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I don't have a Kelpler card but couldn't you just increase the power limit and increase the clocks?


----------



## Hukkel

I am currently only using afterburner. Maybe I should add other software for that? Also the K part of Afterburner?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, I believe Afterburner should be enough. I really don't know how to clock Keplers...


----------



## zodac

No link to the stats site in the OP or in the root of the forum...

Hope someone sets them up in the next... 9 hours or so.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No link to the stats site in the OP or in the root of the forum...
> 
> Hope someone sets them up in the next... 9 hours or so.


ZODAC!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, I believe Afterburner should be enough. I really don't know how to clock Keplers...


Oh well, I downloaded EVGA Precision X and that says the clock is 1071 Mhz. Odd. Lets do some more folding then.

Too bad the CPU one takes a whole day.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I did like 3 months ago bro


I guess he must not like you then.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Oh well, I downloaded EVGA Precision X and that says the clock is 1071 Mhz. Odd. Lets do some more folding then.
> 
> Too bad the CPU one takes a whole day.


Yeah, I just did a 7809 as well. Finished it in ~10hours on a 5.2GHz 2600K in a VM with 12.10


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No link to the stats site in the OP or in the root of the forum...
> 
> Hope someone sets them up in the next... 9 hours or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ZODAC!
Click to expand...

Do I know you?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Do I know you?


Nice. I come back after an extended absence and write that post before CC starts, and this is the welcome I get from you.

I missed having my self esteem shredded like this


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What kind of a relationship did you guys have with Z? Everyone seems to like Z trampling over them


----------



## zodac

I recall _someone_ like you, but he would have shown up to my retirement and given me a present and/or cupcakes.

Since he didn't, he's dead to me.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lawl.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What kind of a relationship did you guys have with Z? Everyone seems to like Z trampling over them


Trampling over us? Oh no, never. Our dear dictator loves us. We merely support her for the glory of folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I recall _someone_ like you, but he would have shown up to my retirement and given me a present and/or cupcakes.
> 
> Since he didn't, he's dead to me.


Hey, I retired first, and I didn't get cupcakes either. I bought cupcakes for everyone at my party, and when you didn't come I had to eat your uneaten cupcake while sobbing in the corner.


----------



## nismo_usaf

^ Still a better story than Twilight!

LOL had to.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*
> 
> ^ Still a better story than Twilight!
> 
> LOL had to.


It better be. This is my life we're talking about here. 'Course it's better than Twilight


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Hey, I retired first, and I didn't get cupcakes either. I bought cupcakes for everyone at my party, and when you didn't come I had to eat your uneaten cupcake while sobbing in the corner.


You were a mod - by default, everyone hated you.

I, on the other hand, was loved and respected *by all*.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You were a mod - by default, everyone hated you.
> 
> I, on the other hand, was loved and respected *by all*.


Hence your sig. Because everyone assumes the people they loved are fired


----------



## zodac

You were off sun-tanning or something, so you obviously wouldn't know this, but... _events_ occurred before I left. It was a reasonable assumption to make. People still loved me, but rules are rules...

And I'm too lazy to update the sig.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You were off sun-tanning or something, so you obviously wouldn't know this, but... _events_ occurred before I left. It was a reasonable assumption to make. People still loved me, but rules are rules...
> 
> And I'm too lazy to update the sig.


Oh god, you actually did it, didn't you? You killed Chris









Also, if I was suntanning, I'd be the worst suntanner ever. I dated a white girl since last we spoke and she was more tan than I was. That was... pretty sad.

I'll take this to PM. This thread got so OT.


----------



## zodac

Pttf.... everything I post goes OT. But it's raising awareness, so TPTB don't ban me as often as they should.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Pttf.... everything I post goes OT. But it's raising awareness, so TPTB don't ban me as often as they should.


Doesn't count. For every life saved by [email protected], two are lost from broken hearts caused by you.


----------



## zodac

I have not yet (successfully) killed someone of a broken heart.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I have not yet (successfully) killed someone of a broken heart.


Excuse me, but who's the medical one between the two of us? That's right, me. And I found a bunch of CoDs to be broken hearts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

RIP PC I'm folding from now.

FYI:
8hrs to go before the event starts.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Look its Z!!!! She lives!!!!!!







I have a cookie for you Z


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I have not yet (successfully) killed someone of a broken heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but who's the medical one between the two of us? That's right, me. And I found a bunch of CoDs to be broken hearts.
Click to expand...

Don't give me that - you're not a doctor.

Useless biology students thinking they know things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Look its Z!!!! She lives!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cookie for you Z


I replied to a PM from you a week ago... what makes you think I would have died in that time? I know the Masters is boring, but I can survive watching some golf...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Don't give me that - you're not a doctor.
> 
> Useless biology students thinking they know things.


Their hearts were literally broken in two. Not too hard to figure that one out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I replied to a PM from you a week ago... what makes you think I would have died in that time? I know the Masters is boring, but I can survive watching some golf...


I don't know - maybe with all the insults he thought you made a few enemies and one of them finally snapped?

Also I enjoy watching golf...


----------



## [CyGnus]

I dont know many things may happen in a day or two









Or this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Their hearts were literally broken in two. Not too hard to figure that one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know - maybe with all the insults he thought you made a few enemies and one of them finally snapped?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, got my second 2P 2011 rig running. Still gotta install a new power supply in my old 2P X5460 rig. I should be over 700k PPD if I keep getting 8102-8104 WUs on my two newer 2Ps.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I dont know many things may happen in a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Their hearts were literally broken in two. Not too hard to figure that one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know - maybe with all the insults he thought you made a few enemies and one of them finally snapped?
Click to expand...

Excellent. He's on my side.

Wait, didn't I help you out with camera stuff a long time ago?


----------



## zodac

Ha, I don't have a heart.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I dont know many things may happen in a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Their hearts were literally broken in two. Not too hard to figure that one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know - maybe with all the insults he thought you made a few enemies and one of them finally snapped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent. He's on my side.
> 
> Wait, didn't I help you out with camera stuff a long time ago?
Click to expand...

Of course he's on your side... it'd be unfair if you were on your own.

I mean, it's _still_ unfair, but slightly less so.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Bad unit on the 7900, not much you can do about it other than to enable the beta client flag and hope you get one assigned to you. I am concerned about the 3570K, it's a crappy a3 you're folding but that PPD is really low. You should fold on only 3 cores if you're folding a core 16 GPU unit (what the 7900 is doing).
> 
> Do you know how to fix this?


Aha, so partially unlucky. I just reduced my CPU slot to 3 cores to feed the GPU properly. Getting 15k PPD now.

As for the fix. Folding slot GPU : expert setting.

client-type beta
Drivers 13.3 beta
And that's all right ?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Ha, I don't have a heart.


'Tis true. Stupid physicists are wasting money on expensive telescopes and computers when all they need to do to study a black hole is put you in an X-ray machine and see where your heart should be


----------



## zodac

Could an x-ray even detect a black hold in my body?


----------



## [CyGnus]

r31ncarnat3d yes you did


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Could an x-ray even detect a black hold in my body?


Yep, fluid build up turns out transparent grey or assuming you got air in there, in that case it'll show up as a big black void.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Could an x-ray even detect a black hold in my body?


Good question, you are like a block of ice Z so its kind hard to say anything at all... but you know we like you the same way we always did


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Bad unit on the 7900, not much you can do about it other than to enable the beta client flag and hope you get one assigned to you. I am concerned about the 3570K, it's a crappy a3 you're folding but that PPD is really low. You should fold on only 3 cores if you're folding a core 16 GPU unit (what the 7900 is doing).
> 
> Do you know how to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, so partially unlucky. I just reduced my CPU slot to 3 cores to feed the GPU properly. Getting 15k PPD now.
> 
> As for the fix. Folding slot GPU : expert setting.
> 
> client-type beta
> Drivers 13.3 beta
> And that's all right ?
Click to expand...

No idea if those drivers are the most efficient, but otherwise sounds right.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Could an x-ray even detect a black hold in my body?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, fluid build up turns out transparent grey or assuming you got air in there, in that case it'll show up as a big black void.
Click to expand...

A black void, sure, but that mean it must be a black hole?


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No idea if those drivers are the most efficient, but otherwise sounds right.


Are 13.2 beta drivers better ?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Could an x-ray even detect a black hold in my body?


Well, I know one way to find out. How soon can you fly over to SF? I'll get the machine warmed up and the radiologist bribed before you arrive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> r31ncarnat3d yes you did


Woot, thought I recognized your name









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Yep, fluid build up turns out transparent grey or assuming you got air in there, in that case it'll show up as a big black void.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Good question, you are like a block of ice Z so its kind hard to say anything at all... but you know we like you the same way we always did


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> A black void, sure, but that mean it must be a black hole?


Oh in that case, no, but no worries, you'll just get sucked in from the inside out


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, got my second 2P 2011 rig running. Still gotta install a new power supply in my old 2P X5460 rig. I should be over 700k PPD if I keep getting 8102-8104 WUs on my two newer 2Ps.


Epic. What CPUs?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Aha, so partially unlucky. I just reduced my CPU slot to 3 cores to feed the GPU properly. Getting 15k PPD now.
> 
> As for the fix. Folding slot GPU : expert setting.
> 
> client-type beta
> Drivers 13.3 beta
> And that's all right ?


Yeah, that's all fine. I overlooked that part in your previous post, sorry


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Epic. What CPUs?
> 
> Yeah, that's all fine. I overlooked that part in your previous post, sorry


No problem, tyvm


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Could an x-ray even detect a black hold in my body?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, fluid build up turns out transparent grey or assuming you got air in there, in that case it'll show up as a big black void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black void, sure, but that mean it must be a black hole?
Click to expand...

You'll be able to tell it's a black hole by the way time is being distorted and everything around you is being pulled towards your body.


----------



## zodac

I have survived _this_ long with a black hole, so clearly it's not fatal. The time distortion thing might explain how I'm always here, despite not actually being here.









I just wanted to disprove the notion that you could determine it was indeed a black hole using an x-ray. Chalk up another stupid explanation for the biologist.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I have survived _this_ long with a black hole, so clearly it's not fatal. The time distortion thing might explain how I'm always here, despite not actually being here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to disprove the notion that you could determine it was indeed a black hole using an x-ray. Chalk up another stupid explanation for the biologist.


Like I said, I have the machine all warmed up if you wanna prove me wrong


----------



## zodac

I'm not flying to SF so you can conduct experiments on me. I will *not* fall for that again.


----------



## stickg1

Quick question before this thing finally kicks off. Should I disable a core or two on my 1055t so I can fold my 5770 in that rig? I think the 5770 only gets like 4K PPD and all 6 SMP cores are pulling around 16K PPD, would it be worth it? Also is there some tweaks I should be doing for the 1055t and 5770 to yield more PPD?

I also remembered I have a 6670 in my HTPC I might as well fold. The CPU is only a Athlon X2 5800+ but its on a stock cooler so I don't think I'll fold that one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I have survived _this_ long with a black hole, so clearly it's not fatal. The time distortion thing might explain how I'm always here, despite not actually being here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to disprove the notion that you could determine it was indeed a black hole using an x-ray. Chalk up another stupid explanation for the biologist.


Depends on the size of the black hole, if it's pretty much heart sized then assuming your body doesn't collapse in on itself and the world is torn apart, the X-rays would likely all disappear past the event horizon somewhere around your ribcage and disappear.

But assuming that it's an incredibly small micro black hole, then no X-rays will pass through the black hole (they will be swallowed) and hit the film, so in theory your heart would appear bright white because the film behind your heart wouldn't have been exposed to any X-rays.

Also to keep it on topic, folding.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'm not flying to SF so you can conduct experiments on me. I will *not* fall for that again.


But I got you blueberry cheesecake crepes afterwards


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I have survived _this_ long with a black hole, so clearly it's not fatal. The time distortion thing might explain how I'm always here, despite not actually being here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to disprove the notion that you could determine it was indeed a black hole using an x-ray. Chalk up another stupid explanation for the biologist.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the size of the black hole, if it's pretty much heart sized then assuming your body doesn't collapse in on itself and the world is torn apart, the X-rays would likely all disappear past the event horizon somewhere around your ribcage and disappear.
> 
> But assuming that it's an incredibly small micro black hole, then no X-rays will pass through the black hole (they will be swallowed) and hit the film, so in theory your heart would appear bright white because the film behind your heart wouldn't have been exposed to any X-rays.
> 
> Also to keep it on topic, folding.
Click to expand...

But aren't there other explanations for both those x-ray results? It's not as if someone would look at a white space where the heart should be and claim it was a micro black hole...

So again, the whole "x-ray" thing working was a ridiculous premise.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> But aren't there other explanations for both those x-ray results? It's not as if someone would look at a white space where the heart should be and claim it was a micro black hole...
> 
> So again, the whole "x-ray" thing working was a ridiculous premise.


It's a special diagnostic imaging machine. I just used "X-ray" as common vernacular so you wouldn't feel left out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I have survived _this_ long with a black hole, so clearly it's not fatal. The time distortion thing might explain how I'm always here, despite not actually being here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to disprove the notion that you could determine it was indeed a black hole using an x-ray. Chalk up another stupid explanation for the biologist.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the size of the black hole, if it's pretty much heart sized then assuming your body doesn't collapse in on itself and the world is torn apart, the X-rays would likely all disappear past the event horizon somewhere around your ribcage and disappear.
> 
> But assuming that it's an incredibly small micro black hole, then no X-rays will pass through the black hole (they will be swallowed) and hit the film, so in theory your heart would appear bright white because the film behind your heart wouldn't have been exposed to any X-rays.
> 
> Also to keep it on topic, folding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But aren't there other explanations for both those x-ray results? It's not as if someone would look at a white space where the heart should be and claim it was a micro black hole...
> 
> So again, the whole "x-ray" thing working was a ridiculous premise.
Click to expand...

Yes the could be other explanations, but none of them are much more plausible unless your heart has been encased in stone, you have a fist sized tumour where your heart should be, your blood has turned to mercury etc.

Then again, if it was a black hole then there wouldn't be just a solid white mass where your heart should be, there would be a gradient of black to white around the entire area.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes the could be other explanations, but none of them are much more plausible unless your heart has been encased in stone, *you have a fist sized tumour where your heart should be*, your blood has turned to mercury etc.


If this happens to anyone here, *please* PM me. I will compensate you for your time a la blueberry cheesecake crepes


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Epic. What CPUs?


E5-2650s in one and E5-2670s in the other. The E5-2670s are in a ATX setup and I need to buy some fan cable extensions to get the top exhaust fans running so they're running a wee bit hotter than my 2650s.


----------



## zodac

Oh sure, you offer crepes to the guy with a tumour in place of a heart, but not me? I'm gonna be useful to science when I die... where the hell are my crepes?!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes the could be other explanations, but none of them are much more plausible unless your heart has been encased in stone, *you have a fist sized tumour where your heart should be*, your blood has turned to mercury etc.
> 
> 
> 
> If this happens to anyone here, *please* PM me. I will compensate you for your time a la blueberry cheesecake crepes
Click to expand...

They may have trouble writing a cogent PM with the chronic case of death they will have contracted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Oh sure, you offer crepes to the guy with a tumour in place of a heart, but not me? I'm gonna be useful to science when I die... where the hell are my crepes?!


No cupcakes for the guy that could single-handedly tear the planet in half.

Folding.


----------



## zodac

I could have done that at any time, with or without the black hole. I think that deserves some baked treats.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Oh sure, you offer crepes to the guy with a tumour in place of a heart, but not me? I'm gonna be useful to science when I die... where the hell are my crepes?!


Hey, I got you crepes last time you were in SF for experiments. Hell, I even took you to ride the cable cars, but apparently that isn't enough anymore for someone.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hop on a plane and I'll get you some, oh beloved tyrannical despot of ours.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Oh sure, you offer crepes to the guy with a tumour in place of a heart, but not me? I'm gonna be useful to science when I die... where the hell are my crepes?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I got you crepes last time you were in SF for experiments. Hell, I even took you to ride the cable cars, but apparently that isn't enough anymore for someone.
Click to expand...

Those were stale, you heartless **** ********* *** ******.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hop on a plane and I'll get you some, oh beloved tyrannical despot of ours.


ex-despot*


----------



## stickg1

Anyone have any insight on this subject? http://www.overclock.net/t/1381802/worth-it-to-disable-a-cpu-core-or-two-1055t-to-fold-my-5770-for-chimp-challenge/0_30

I'm trying to get everything set up for maximum performance before I go to work for the day.


----------



## zodac

Can the 5 series AMD GPUs get the Core 17 beta WUs? If so, in my under-informed opinion it's worth it to disable two cores, else, the power consumption probably wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Can the 5 series AMD GPUs get the Core 17 beta WUs? If so, in my under-informed opinion it's worth it to disable two cores, else, the power consumption probably wouldn't be worth it.


It uses Core 16 currently, is there a flag to make it use Core 17? Also not that the 5770 is almost identical to the 6770, in fact you can crossfire the two together.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Can the 5 series AMD GPUs get the Core 17 beta WUs? If so, in my under-informed opinion it's worth it to disable two cores, else, the power consumption probably wouldn't be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> It uses Core 16 currently, is there a flag to make it use Core 17? Also not that the 5770 is almost identical to the 6770, in fact you can crossfire the two together.
Click to expand...

There's a thread in the forum about it (titled something like "Core 17 beta WU") - I'm afraid I'll have to refer you to that thread.


----------



## mironccr345

CC TIME!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Those were stale, you heartless **** ********* *** ******.


You heartless nice amazingly hip person? Why, thank you







And those were so not stale! You were just upset I didn't get you ice cream with your crepe.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> CC TIME!


Not for a few more hours. Go back to sleep.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Those were stale, you heartless **** ********* *** ******.
> 
> 
> 
> You heartless *nice amazingly hip* person? Why, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those were so not stale! You were just upset I didn't get you ice cream with your crepe.
Click to expand...











No-one has ever said that to you, nor will they ever. And I certainly won't be the first.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It uses Core 16 currently, is there a flag to make it use Core 17? Also not that the 5770 is almost identical to the 6770, in fact you can crossfire the two together.


5770 is too slow for core17 probably. I think it's best if you fold on the X6 and max that out, as well for the bill.

E:

Did you get a good deal on the 2670s ZDngrfld?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 5770 is too slow for core17 probably. I think it's best if you fold on the X6 and max that out, as well for the bill.


Gotcha, I think what I will do is max out the 1055t, move the 5770 over to the HTPC, and move the 6670 over to the 1055t rig. That way I can fold the 5770, which gets about 30-40% more PPD than the 6670, and I can leave the 6670 idle and fold the 1055t at max. Then I also have my 3570K @ 4.8GHz and GTX 670 running a heavy OC as well.

One more question, should I have any flags on my 3570K or GTX 670?


----------



## Scott1541

Folding, folding, folding...... ETA 13 hours for my current WU









I'm hoping to keep folding for at least 6 hours per day for the whole challenge, my i5 seems to be estimated at 13.5k PPD right now.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Gotcha, I think what I will do is max out the 1055t, move the 5770 over to the HTPC, and move the 6670 over to the 1055t rig. That way I can fold the 5770, which gets about 30-40% more PPD than the 6670, and I can leave the 6670 idle and fold the 1055t at max. Then I also have my 3570K @ 4.8GHz and GTX 670 running a heavy OC as well.
> 
> One more question, should I have any flags on my 3570K or GTX 670?


Maybe beta on the 670. Not sure if it will profit much though...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Did you get a good deal on the 2670s ZDngrfld?


Very


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Not for a few more hours. Go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No-one has ever said that to you, nor will they ever. And I certainly won't be the first.


oh......


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Very


Nice









I hope I can get Donkey's board etc. I want to build my 2P rig


----------



## Ithanul

I have yet to see any Core 16 or Core 17 show up on my GTX 680.....o well. I at least my Sandy spitting out a average 11k-14k PPD, the 680 30k-33k PPD, and the little o GT 620 4k PPD















Tomorrow I get the 1090T with water cooler off a guy. Then I can throw that into my other rig with my GTX 590, and have those crunching.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

590 will get great amount of PPD (70-80k depending on the clocks). Core 16 is not for nVidia, Core 17 is for both though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Mother of god 0.0

-PayPal
$750 PayPal - donated by admin

-Games
Darksiders 1 - donated by rjmana
Red Faction: Armageddon + Path to War DLC - donated by rjmana

-Hardware
10x Ducky Keyboard - donated by admin
NZXT Kraken X40 140mm AIO Cooler - donated by DustDevil
Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD - donated by scubadiver59
4x AMD Opteron 6128 2 GHz Eight Core - donated by scubadiver59

Btw was there any sign-up form ever constructed for this event?
I remember it was in talks ages ago.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mother of god 0.0
> 
> -PayPal
> $750 PayPal - donated by admin
> 
> -Games
> Darksiders 1 - donated by rjmana
> Red Faction: Armageddon + Path to War DLC - donated by rjmana
> 
> -Hardware
> 10x Ducky Keyboard - donated by admin
> NZXT Kraken X40 140mm AIO Cooler - donated by DustDevil
> Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD - donated by scubadiver59
> 4x AMD Opteron 6128 2 GHz Eight Core - donated by scubadiver59
> 
> Btw was there any sign-up form ever constructed for this event?
> I remember it was in talks ages ago.


Nope, I think you just fold under your username and for team OCN and it tracks your stats.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Nope, I think you just fold under your username and for team OCN and it tracks your stats.


So everyone that folds, but yet doesn't know what the CC is will be part of the CC event?
Interesting


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Nope, I think you just fold under your username and for team OCN and it tracks your stats.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone that folds, but yet doesn't know what the CC is will be part of the CC event?
> Interesting
Click to expand...

Basically.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 590 will get great amount of PPD (70-80k depending on the clocks). Core 16 is not for nVidia, Core 17 is for both though.


Ok, hope a Core 17 pops up sooner or later.







I plan to get water block later for my 590. There quite a few peeps on craigslist just selling water blocks for cheap.
I may try to fit my extra gtx 580 SC as well onto that mobo if I can manage. :| Hmmmm, I wonder if I can just sit the other mobo out on a box smack my BFG GTX 275 on that.
Can GTX 275 fold?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok, hope a Core 17 pops up sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get water block later for my 590. There quite a few peeps on craigslist just selling water blocks for cheap.
> I may try to fit my extra gtx 580 SC as well onto that mobo if I can manage. :| Hmmmm, I wonder if I can just sit the other mobo out on a box smack my BFG GTX 275 on that.
> Can GTX 275 fold?


To get Core 17 units, add the "client-type=beta" flag to the GTX 590 slot and the next unit it gets should be Core 17.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok, hope a Core 17 pops up sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get water block later for my 590. There quite a few peeps on craigslist just selling water blocks for cheap.
> I may try to fit my extra gtx 580 SC as well onto that mobo if I can manage. :| Hmmmm, I wonder if I can just sit the other mobo out on a box smack my BFG GTX 275 on that.
> Can GTX 275 fold?


Yes, 7-8k PPD

GTX 580 should do very well as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> To get Core 17 units, add the "client-type=beta" flag to the GTX 590 slot and the next unit it gets should be Core 17.


And this^


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Aha, so partially unlucky. I just reduced my CPU slot to 3 cores to feed the GPU properly. Getting 15k PPD now.
> 
> As for the fix. Folding slot GPU : expert setting.
> 
> client-type beta
> Drivers 13.3 beta
> And that's all right ?


Yup adding the beta flag to the bottom options windows in the GPU slot will get you much better results...

assuming we get WU 17s again. I was very sad to see a 16 this morning. had to roll my CPU back to 5 cores.


----------



## Atomfix

I'm IN!


----------



## holgate

im in


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Getting Core 16 in one of my HD 7970. Its Also doing more harm then good dropping my CPU from 28K to 18K and the GPU only does 7K. If this goes on then probably have to fold CPU only.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Getting Core 16 in one of my HD 7970. Its Also doing more harm then good dropping my CPU from 28K to 18K and the GPU only does 7K. If this goes on then probably have to fold CPU only.


I found the same thing when i woke up this morning. I backed my 3770K down a couple notches but I am hoping for better when i get home.

If they ran out of 17s the first day of CC I will start an EVGA conspiracy thread!!!

My AMDs have been creaming them all month.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I found the same thing when i woke up this morning. I backed my 3770K down a couple notches but I am hoping for better when i get home.
> 
> If they ran out of 17s the first day of CC I will start an EVGA conspiracy thread!!!
> 
> My AMDs have been creaming them all month.


I'll say, were definitely spoiled by those core 17s. Let's hope this isn't an every night occurrence, I got core 17s an hour ago on all my 7970s after core 16 last night.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Getting Core 16 in one of my HD 7970. Its Also doing more harm then good dropping my CPU from 28K to 18K and the GPU only does 7K. If this goes on then probably have to fold CPU only.


That's similar to the reason why I don't fold on my 2500K and GTX460 at the same time. CPU PPD drops way down and the few extra PPD I get from the GPU + CPU combined doesn't really make up for the power efficiency lost, though I do get a couple thousand or so more total PPD when running both.


----------



## agussio

WOOHOO!!

My first bigadv just scored and it feels good to see a single WU for 250K. Now I want another big box. and then another, and then another....

I can see this becoming a problem for my basement power grid.

I have a FNK here at work that decided to through away an old HPTX case because it was "old, ugly and not rackmount". It is going home with me today to be reincarnated into a custom WC folding grinder. But the space inside is beautiful.

I have a buddy with a powder coating shop. I imaging some nice 4x120 rads maybe an SR-2 with a pair of x5660's. it should be a nice summer project.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

GTX 460 shouldn't run beta. It's faster at regular core 15. The beta units will eventually become advanced units if there are no problems reported.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Yup adding the beta flag to the bottom options windows in the GPU slot will get you much better results...
> 
> assuming we get WU 17s again. I was very sad to see a 16 this morning. had to roll my CPU back to 5 cores.


Yea, that's the really bad part.

I don't mind the lower score, that's just how it works. But I hate the fact that it occupies a core.


----------



## Scvhero

4 more hours!


----------



## DustDevil

Took out my 660 SC two cards with back plates equals lots of heat on the first card. 45K isn't so bad compared to the 110wu I had to get to 24k before I started folding again.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> WOOHOO!!
> 
> My first bigadv just scored and it feels good to see a single WU for 250K. Now I want another big box. and then another, and then another....
> 
> I can see this becoming a problem for my basement power grid.
> 
> I have a FNK here at work that decided to through away an old HPTX case because it was "old, ugly and not rackmount". It is going home with me today to be reincarnated into a custom WC folding grinder. But the space inside is beautiful.
> 
> I have a buddy with a powder coating shop. I imaging some nice 4x120 rads maybe an SR-2 with a pair of x5660's. it should be a nice summer project.


Looks awesome man! Hope to see a thread of what you end up building it into!!


----------



## jomama22

Grrrrr, core16 is back and at it again. I guess we got a bit overzealous in recruiting gpu user ay? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> WOOHOO!!


ooo, look at the pretty ribbon...o wait those are just ide ribbons...still pretty!

thats a sick case though, would love to have that for free.


----------



## MoGTy

What's a normal amount of PPD to get with a core16 and an i5 3570k at 4.4 ghz ? I'm still only getting 10 to 15k. I for one am disappointed.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What's a normal amount of PPD to get with a core16 and an i5 3570k at 4.4 ghz ? I'm still only getting 10 to 15k. I for one am disappointed.


I'm getting similar PPD







I don't know which work unit I'm doing though

Also I've just reached 30%


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What's a normal amount of PPD to get with a core16 and an i5 3570k at 4.4 ghz ? I'm still only getting 10 to 15k. I for one am disappointed.


my other rig is a 3570 @ 4.3 & 650ti it scores about 25-30K ppd. but their are a couple of angry WU's that just seem to kill the TPF. The GPU usually gets core 15's. I am not running beta on the GPU though. The bigger units slayed it.


----------



## tictoc

I also had a a x16 WU, but once it finished I received a beta WU.









Hopefully the beta project continues to run during the CC. With all the 7950's and 7970's on OCN we should be able to pile up the points.


----------



## my94r/t

Back up and folding!

Have my sig rig and my core i7, 460m lappy folding. Should be good for 50k+ PPD.


----------



## Biorganic

Folding for OCN. First few days folding as I normally run BOINC. Hello All









If I keep getting core17 tasks I should be good for ~90k ppd.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Pushing 34.5k on my i7-950 and GTX 570, fully on stock settings at the moment. Wonder what I could get on this with pushing it a bit.


----------



## Scott1541

How do you know which work unit is running?


----------



## ssgtnubb

How do you get your Folding Stats link in you avatar, this little guy


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> GTX 460 shouldn't run beta. It's faster at regular core 15. The beta units will eventually become advanced units if there are no problems reported.


What about a GTX 480, beta seems to be running at 36-37k PPD, is there something better for it ?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> How do you know which work unit is running?


----------



## Scott1541

Mines 7808. Is that good, bad, alright for a CPU?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> How do you get your Folding Stats link in you avatar, this little guy


Folding Postbit


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> How do you know which work unit is running?


Go to programs/FAHClient/FAH Control that is if you running v 7.3.6 and windows.


----------



## valvehead

I switched my Nvidia driver back to 266.58 last night. It definitely helps. The GPU PPD went up a little from 42K to 43K, and the CPU usage for Core 17 went down to almost nothing. I'm now able to run all 8 threads on the CPU again!

Thanks to Caleal for the info!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> What about a GTX 480, beta seems to be running at 36-37k PPD, is there something better for it ?


No, that stellar for a GTX 480









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Mines 7808. Is that good, bad, alright for a CPU?


It's okay'ish

Check here for CPU PPD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1308319/smp-projects-ppd-database/0_30


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Chimp Challenge in 7! seconds


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Chimp Challenge in 7! seconds


The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time).

That means California time....1 hour 10 minutes still.

It is 0 days, 1 hour, 9 minutes, 24 seconds

until Saturday, April 13, 2013 at 12:00:00 Noon (Los Angeles time)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Do smp3 on the CPU and let the radeon catch some cycles. It should up the PPD a bit


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Do smp3 on the CPU and let the radeon catch some cycles. It should up the PPD a bit


This?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes

E:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time).
> 
> That means California time....1 hour 10 minutes still.
> 
> It is 0 days, 1 hour, 9 minutes, 24 seconds
> 
> until Saturday, April 13, 2013 at 12:00:00 Noon (Los Angeles time)
> 
> Google 7!


----------



## jomama22

So when do the conspiracy theories of evga convincing stanford to drop core17 for the next ten days? lol


----------



## axipher

I actually made it on the internet today between my law exam studying just to make sure this works :S

Sadly had no time to get a pretty line graph set up though, law and ethics is way too dry, I don't advise anyone get in to it...

But with just over an hour to go, everyone needs to get there folding hats on and get everyone you know folding. Tell your grandma, tell your dog, install ubuntu on your tablet and hack that in to folding...


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> So when do the conspiracy theories of evga convincing stanford to drop core17 for the next ten days? lol


*EXACTLY!!!*


----------



## Scott1541

Just decided I'm going to try and do a couple of WUs occasionally on my 460 too


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> WOOHOO!!
> 
> My first bigadv just scored and it feels good to see a single WU for 250K. Now I want another big box. and then another, and then another....
> 
> I can see this becoming a problem for my basement power grid.
> 
> I have a FNK here at work that decided to through away an old HPTX case because it was "old, ugly and not rackmount". It is going home with me today to be reincarnated into a custom WC folding grinder. But the space inside is beautiful.
> 
> I have a buddy with a powder coating shop. I imaging some nice 4x120 rads maybe an SR-2 with a pair of x5660's. it should be a nice summer project.


Welcome to the club! It gets addicting, so be ready for that... lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Grrrrr, core16 is back and at it again. I guess we got a bit overzealous in recruiting gpu user ay? lol
> ooo, look at the pretty ribbon...o wait those are just ide ribbons...still pretty!
> 
> thats a sick case though, would love to have that for free.


Not IDE, they're SCSI, but still dated!


----------



## DustDevil

I think I timed it right and I will have both my cpu and gpu finishing WU's right after the CC starts. So tempted to put my 660 SC back in.


----------



## Atomfix

Does anyone know if my GPU is folding a Fahcore 17? I've put this flag in.


----------



## MoGTy

EVGA made Stanford drop core17 units? Those pricks, quick get my pitchfork !


----------



## Scott1541

Okay, maybe I won't fold on the GPU. 5 hours to complete the WU, at 18k PPD, with an annoying whine coming from my case. I was hoping for something like when I ran BOINC for a short period, 10 minute or so WUs.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Atom, you're folding a core 16.

Nothing wrong with the settings though


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Atom, you're folding a core 16.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the settings though


Is that good? Do I need to put any more flags in? I haven't got any flags on my CPU though also.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No flags needed anymore.

It will switch to Core 17 when they're available.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Wut...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Failed GPU unit and freeze?


----------



## mrsmoke

Get ready everyone 30 min! I am running 3 vms with 2 cores each. Thats my contribution. Hopefully it helps the cause.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I have 16k dropping in an hour. Just in time. If only I could use these 2665s


----------



## gamer11200

Got my rig ready to go for this. OCN FTW!


----------



## Starbomba

Just woke up, i should be dumping a Core 17 in an hour


----------



## DustDevil

Here we go let the games begin...hopefully core 17's will be back online soon


----------



## valvehead

Go!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Chimping Time


----------



## Atomfix

Captain Jean-Luc Picard: ENGAGE!


----------



## Shaitan

Machine is up and folding, hopefully this is going right... first time folder here.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Let's roll!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, that stellar for a GTX 480


Ok, I see that now, just got a Core 15 WU and PPD dropped to 22k


----------



## Biorganic

So are there no longer anymore core17 WUs?


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So are there no longer anymore core17 WUs?


That's what people have been noticing since late last night. But they might get some more in. Way over my head as to why or when or anything.


----------



## Kitler

Best thing about these challenges is that my computer is folding 24/7.

No extra work required


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So are there no longer anymore core17 WUs?


I got one just over an hour ago

Is there a website where we can see the scores of all the teams ??


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So are there no longer anymore core17 WUs?


Nope, just a recent shortage. I got one Core 15 unit last night, and I have gotten two Core 17 units in a row since then.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I believe it's this:

http://chimp.axihub.ca/ccteam.php


----------



## Biorganic

Whats with all the handicaps and adjusted point values? What is this based on?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I believe it's this:
> 
> http://chimp.axihub.ca/ccteam.php


In past years there was a website for scores and trash talk... lol


----------



## Hukkel

Man reading through this thread with all the folding Lingo. When I started folding a few hours ago it automatically put me on the web control for folding. I guess there is a more sophisticated control program on the pc itself?

I need to read more about all this. I am folding like a chimp atm though.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> In past years there was a website for scores and trash talk... lol


Yeah, that was awesome, but I think they're trying to focus on getting new people to fold, not so much teams borrowing folders to each other (said to be stimulated by said website), like last year and IIRC the year before that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Man reading through this thread with all the folding Lingo. When I started folding a few hours ago it automatically put me on the web control for folding. I guess there is a more sophisticated control program on the pc itself?
> 
> I need to read more about all this. I am folding like a chimp atm though.


Yeah, it's called FAHControl.

@Kevdog

I know, last year it wasn't there either...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, it's called FAHControl.


Glad I got my Dutch BM01 buddy helping me out


----------



## stickg1

The stats handicaps don't seem fair. The Vietnamese team has more raw score than us yet they have a higher handicap...

Same with OCF, more points, higher handicap. I don't understand how it works I guess.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Glad I got my Dutch BM01 buddy helping me out


Got your back Tim


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The stats handicaps don't seem fair. The Vietnamese team has more raw score than us yet they have a higher handicap...
> 
> Same with OCF, more points, higher handicap. I don't understand how it works I guess.


Yep it's hardly fair.

Might as well let them start at the 50m mark on a 100m track.


----------



## dman811

I've got the 3 computers I have access to at the moment folding. Won't be able to fold on school computers until Monday afternoon. Should net ~23K with just my 3 computers running so far. After I add the 30+ school computers, I have no clue how much I will be bringing in. Every little bit helps though. If my EmuPAD keeps getting ~120PPD I will be really happy.


----------



## mkclan

All the time was FahCore 0x17, now suddenly 16, what happens to this world?


----------



## Xavier Zepherious

1st stats should be past the 1/2 hour

read the stats site

_*Updates at 35 minutes past the hour
It is currently 20:12 UTC on Saturday April 13th*_

There is always going to be a problem with handicaps
there is no fair way to make a handicap without having a team feel it's unfair - at least with a broad disparity among the teams

VGT was calculated on their current past folding patterns (since they never entered a contest)
I would refer to ADAK on OCF for how the exact number was obtained


----------



## Atomfix

CPU is on Fahcore 0xa4
GPU is on Fahcore 0x16

GPU has nearly completed it's 2nd unit so that will drop a load of points off.


----------



## Scott1541

IMO it should just be fold and see how many points your team gets over the 10 days, and the highest wins. Simple, easy and probably still just as productive.


----------



## stickg1

I just picked up a Core 0x17 Project: 7662 on my GTX 670. About to crank up the clocks on it to capitalize on my lucky WU.


----------



## Kevdog

WOW almost even across the board


----------



## Xavier Zepherious

then you be opting for a return to the old CC and straight PPD

lets see how this goes before we discuss any changes

as the EVGA Capt , I'll give this a whirl...even if we have to have some discussion on VGT points during the contest
by the look of the start - other than VGT it doesn't look that unbalanced


----------



## stickg1

Well one things for sure, Chimpin' ain't easy!


----------



## kzim9

Ok so worked late today but now I have 6 rigs up and running.

I have some major low PPD on my 3930 and 680's. They together are only putting out 32k ish. WU's are 8083 on the cpu and 7662 on both 680's. Hopefully these are just crappy WU's


----------



## navynuke499

not a bad start for me so far. just finished up an 8101 and picked up an 8103. i also just got around to filing my tax return. looks like ill be buying some 12 cores in the near future.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> WOW almost even across the board


i wouldn't talk about it too much this early, kevdogs law might hit us hard over the next 10 days. lets all just pray to the folding gods that everything works well.


----------



## Scott1541

Almost 55% through my 7808.... It's only taken 7 hours so far







Hoping to finish it tomorrow though.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Ok so worked late today but now I have 6 rigs up and running.
> 
> I have some major low PPD on my 3930 and 680's. They together are only putting out 32k ish. WU's are 8083 on the cpu and 7662 on both 680's. Hopefully these are just crappy WU's


I think the 7662's are Beta 17's WU which generally is a good thing but they kill my 670 GTX


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavier Zepherious*
> 
> *...as the EVGA Capt..."[*t"


AH HA!!! so it is your and your Titan ilk that have stolen all our core 17's.....

I'm warning you, give em back! I know where you Internet!










On a more personal note I just realized one of my systems has only been running on half speed from a blown up bios crash the other day. I can only wonder how many points I have lost from taht dumb mistake.


----------



## solidshark91493

Ok So after baking my card I can fold again, And it seems VERY low.. like I have it set to full, so its using my CPU and GPU.
And it says my Points per day is 240, which my PS3 does better at. So Idk what Im doing wrong..
I have a AMD athalon 64 x2 dual core 6000+ @ 2.6 Ghz
And a BFG GTX 280 Gpu @ stock clock, but im not sure if upping the clock would help me much.


----------



## rrims

I'm about to finish a 8090. Hopefully I don't pull in to many 10 hour WU's over this CC.


----------



## DustDevil

Finally got my sons PC up and folding. Long long long story so I will make it a short one. I wanted to either build a computer for $500 for my son to play games on or buy a decent store built one (yuck) and stick a video card in it. I went with the later because of time. I picked up a Lenovo K410 with a Pentium 2020 2.9ghz chip in it and a 650 GTX to stick in it. The power supply was only 180 watts so I knew I had to change that. Ordered a Corsair CX 430 which was cheap enough. I got everything on Friday. Installed the card...no go. Beeped hissed and had a fit. I tried for hours trying to get that thing to work. I stuck a 660 SC in it still no go. I returned it back to the store (BB). I checked out some better systems with better chips in it and since they said I would have no problems going the first route I used that to my advantage and got an HP H8-1534 with an AMD FX 6200 6 core and a 7750 HD. I figured I could change the 7750 HD for the 650 GTX. I get it home.....it has a 460watt power supply in it. No problem has a spare PCI E cable. I stick in the card same thing...won't boot up. I try both cards same thing I try them with the Corsair CX 430 still no go. Frustrated was an understatement. I packaged everything back up and wanting to get everything straighten out on the HP forum some 30 minutes ago someone posted that it has to do with Windows 8 and secure boot. Read a little article on how to turn secure boot off and enable legacy support in the BIOS and whallla. Currently folding the FX 6200 and 650 GTX.

Which brings me to my next question. Is 6k ppd on a 6 core chip low? Im getting 11k on the 650 GTX which I am very happy with.


----------



## Tenchuu

so my CPU estimated tpf just jumped from a few min to 1 hour 30 min, changing a sub 24 hour project into a estimated 6 day project. any ideas?

GPU remains unchanged.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Which brings me to my next question. Is 6k ppd on a 6 core chip low? Im getting 11k on the 650 GTX which I am very happy with.


AMD chips don't fold as efficient as Intel unfortunately. As for only getting 6k, that is a tad low. I used to get 6k-10k using a 965 BE.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Finally got my sons PC up and folding. Long long long story so I will make it a short one. I wanted to either build a computer for $500 for my son to play games on or buy a decent store built one (yuck) and stick a video card in it. I went with the later because of time. I picked up a Lenovo K410 with a Pentium 2020 2.9ghz chip in it and a 650 GTX to stick in it. The power supply was only 180 watts so I knew I had to change that. Ordered a Corsair CX 430 which was cheap enough. I got everything on Friday. Installed the card...no go. Beeped hissed and had a fit. I tried for hours trying to get that thing to work. I stuck a 660 SC in it still no go. I returned it back to the store (BB). I checked out some better systems with better chips in it and since they said I would have no problems going the first route I used that to my advantage and got an HP H8-1534 with an AMD FX 6200 6 core and a 7750 HD. I figured I could change the 7750 HD for the 650 GTX. I get it home.....it has a 460watt power supply in it. No problem has a spare PCI E cable. I stick in the card same thing...won't boot up. I try both cards same thing I try them with the Corsair CX 430 still no go. Frustrated was an understatement. I packaged everything back up and wanting to get everything straighten out on the HP forum some 30 minutes ago someone posted that it has to do with Windows 8 and secure boot. Read a little article on how to turn secure boot off and enable legacy support in the BIOS and whallla. Currently folding the FX 6200 and 650 GTX.
> 
> Which brings me to my next question. Is 6k ppd on a 6 core chip low? Im getting 11k on the 650 GTX which I am very happy with.


Ifolding on a FX 6300 with a GTX 650, between the 2 I'm pullin down around 18k PPD


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Ifolding on a FX 6300 with a GTX 650, between the 2 I'm pullin down around 18k PPD


Im getting 16k for the both of them so I am not off by much.


----------



## Atomfix

I'm getting about 13.5K PPD with my 7950 + AMD 1055T, does that sound about right?

I have the flag "client-type
beta" running in the GPU SMP, hope that's right also? but I'm only getting Fahcore 16 work units right now.

I've set the core affinity in task manager to only 4 cores, which leaves the 2 remaining cores for my 7950, GPU usage is between 86-91% and CPU usage around 90-97%

EDIT: CPU is running at 4030MHz with 3100MHz Northbridge and the GPU running at 970MHz Core and 1300MHz Memory


----------



## 4thKor

Apparently 11293's won't run on a 7870.....


----------



## [CyGnus]

Atomfix with core 16 on AMD takes a huge hit, i am doing 7k PPD on core 16, on core 17 i have 27/28K so a loss of 20k with this... Though the CPU is fine is doing around 22/24k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Apparently 11293's won't run on a 7870.....


Sure they do mine is doing them, they are just not worth it...


----------



## stickg1

IDK man my 1055t pulls 16K PPD by itself at 3.6GHz, I feel like your FX-6200 should be around the same..


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Atomfix with core 16 on AMD takes a huge hit, i am doing 7k PPD on core 16, on core 17 i have 27/28K so a loss of 20k with this... Though the CPU is fine is doing around 22/24k
> Sure they do mine is doing them, they are just not worth it...


I backed the clock all the way down to 950Mhz and GPU usage never would go over 67%. After an hour of fartin' with it I deleted it and now am back up and running at 98% at 1200Mhz.


----------



## Atomfix

With the CPU, it says the estimated PPD is 7876 and with the GPU, it's around the same, but it's gone lower right now because I'm using 2 screens and watching a movie.

I feel my PPD is really low for the clocks I'm running.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> so my CPU estimated tpf just jumped from a few min to 1 hour 30 min, changing a sub 24 hour project into a estimated 6 day project. any ideas?
> 
> GPU remains unchanged.


Try manually down grading your CPU... Could just be a tough bit it needs to chew through or your CPU and GPU are fighting.

If you are running an AMD GPU it will need a core for a core 16 wu. core 17's dont have that problem.

If you are running on a windows box the client is supposed to be smart enough to chop off 1 core for Windows to use. i.e. 3570 = core:3, 3770 = core:7

from what I have read about the the folding engine it breaks work units into peices. These pieces do not tolerate interuption well. So if a job has to fight for processor it kind of quits or starts over causing a sort of backlog of work. Quick turning a small slow down to a very big change in TPF. Also the way PPD is calculated a small change in TPF makes a big change in PPD.

It is also worth noting that PPD bonus is time based so if you pause or interupt a WU it starts dropping points immediately.


----------



## cam51037

Well I didn't want to change my avatar for the CC, so I decided I'd add the Chimp challenge into it.









How does it look? lol


----------



## RussianJ

Picked up a pair of core 17's at 29k PPD each









Bout to get the file servers folding with the x4 deneb + gtx 260/ 460 combo and the second with a 2500k and 5870

Should be at or above 100k PPD in a hour


----------



## Xavier Zepherious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> AH HA!!! so it is your and your Titan ilk that have stolen all our core 17's.....
> 
> I'm warning you, give em back! I know where you Internet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more personal note I just realized one of my systems has only been running on half speed from a blown up bios crash the other day. I can only wonder how many points I have lost from taht dumb mistake.


I wish I had some Titans








I've been lookin at some Hydrocopper Titans once I get my custom WC loop installed


----------



## Xavier Zepherious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> so my CPU estimated tpf just jumped from a few min to 1 hour 30 min, changing a sub 24 hour project into a estimated 6 day project. any ideas?
> 
> GPU remains unchanged.


SMP settings?
how many GPU's

if your running a lot of GPU's leave a couple of threads for the GPU and the rest on SMP
otherwise you may SMP may be starved from lack of CPU resources


----------



## SeD669

Hey each of my GTX 580's has a PPD of about 32k and my i7 - 950 @ 4ghz is pulling 18k+.. is that good? Getting an overall ppd of 85k


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey each of my GTX 580's has a PPD of about 32k and my i7 - 950 @ 4ghz is pulling 18k+.. is that good? Getting an overall ppd of 85k


That sounds about right... then again, I am not really an experienced folder so I am not positive.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey each of my GTX 580's has a PPD of about 32k and my i7 - 950 @ 4ghz is pulling 18k+.. is that good? Getting an overall ppd of 85k


Are the 580's on client-type=beta?

If not, apply that and the next unit should get you even more points per card.


----------



## $ilent

Whilst im reading through 250 or so posts since I last was in this thread, can anyone point me in the right direction how to get folding working from scratch in a Virtual machine? I cant remember how to do it and my ppd sucks on my 3770k in v7!


----------



## Tenchuu

Thanks for the help guys, 0xa4 CPU, and it is set to 5 cores (out of 6) I restarted and everything is back to copacetic. 22h on CPu task, 3 left on GPU.


----------



## Jimbags

guess its time to get back into folding


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Which brings me to my next question. Is 6k ppd on a 6 core chip low? Im getting 11k on the 650 GTX which I am very happy with.


I have a 1090T, OC to 4.2 GHZ and it is pulling 13K ppd. the old beater 5770 however is pulling 5.3K ppd.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Whilst im reading through 250 or so posts since I last was in this thread, can anyone point me in the right direction how to get folding working from scratch in a Virtual machine? I cant remember how to do it and my ppd sucks on my 3770k in v7!


No.


----------



## Disturbed117

Folding at 54c on a 7808 wu atm.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No.


Im going by wondermutts YT video guide, but thanks for your help. +Virtual REP


----------



## zodac

I do what I can.


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> IDK man my 1055t pulls 16K PPD by itself at 3.6GHz, I feel like your FX-6200 should be around the same..


My 1090T is pulling 13K with the GPU going. should i ditch the GPU (only getting 5300 PPD) in order to open up another core and increase main multithread PPD?

Than again since i am new and don't have 10 WU, i should probibly fold as many small projects as possible to get up to the 10 WU to net bonus points. almready have 1 done on the laptop, and


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> My 1090T is pulling 13K with the GPU going. should i ditch the GPU (only getting 5300 PPD) in order to open up another core and increase main multithread PPD?


What frequency is your CPU running and what GPU are you running with it?


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> My 1090T is pulling 13K with the GPU going. should i ditch the GPU (only getting 5300 PPD) in order to open up another core and increase main multithread PPD?


I would try it and see what happens...you can pause just the GPU from FAHContol. Click on it in the middle screen (folding slots) and right mouse click pause.


----------



## $ilent

hmm I got vmware 3.0.0 running ubuntu 10.10 and installed v7 client using blade's easy v7 ubuntu installation guide. Its folding fine now problem is its only using 88% of my cpu, how do I make it go full 100%?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> hmm I got vmware 3.0.0 running ubuntu 10.10 and installed v7 client using blade's easy v7 ubuntu installation guide. Its folding fine now problem is its only using 88% of my cpu, how do I make it go full 100%?


Hit it with a hammer?


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> hmm I got vmware 3.0.0 running ubuntu 10.10 and installed v7 client using blade's easy v7 ubuntu installation guide. Its folding fine now problem is its only using 88% of my cpu, how do I make it go full 100%?


Not sure if this will help but do you have your power options on balanced or full power? It might fix it but I doubt it. Just a thought....Duh just realized your in Ubuntu ...doh


----------



## $ilent

I think I need to alter the terminal profile to make it run v7 using -smp 8, but im not sure how to do that in ubuntu.


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I would try it and see what happens...you can pause just the GPU from FAHContol. Click on it in the middle screen (folding slots) and right mouse click pause.


I did, it paused, FahCore_a4 stays at 82-83% and will nto increase, the remainder is in system idle. perhaps i need to turn on all cores?

stays at 8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What frequency is your CPU running and what GPU are you running with it?


CPU is 1090T BE @ 4.199GHZ, 280 bus, 1959 HT, 3079 NB (one in my sig)
GPU is original old ATI radeon HD 5770 (Juniper) 1.2V, 960 core and 1420 MHZ memory GDDR5 1024MB 128 bit bus with a bandwidth of 90.9 GB/s

and just for fun ambient of 25C,
CPU core @40C
[email protected] with fan of 50-62% custom auto profile


----------



## Biorganic

My phenom II system dropped from almost 40k to 5k because I am running a core16 task instead of core17. Talk about taking a hit in ppd


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> hmm I got vmware 3.0.0 running ubuntu 10.10 and installed v7 client using blade's easy v7 ubuntu installation guide. Its folding fine now problem is its only using 88% of my cpu, how do I make it go full 100%?


I was telling him I just don't see the point in folding in a VM. Folding my GPU takes at least 11% of my CPU away (under 13.3 beta drivers). Now, the same will happen when you use a virtual machine (11% will be taken away assuming you're folding a GPU in Windows). Is there any proof anywhere that shows in any case it's better to CPU fold under a linux VM than Windows?

On another point, it seems as soon as I prioritized background services in Windows I gained a good 5k PPD. Makes sense as the FAHCore apps are background services. If anyone is willing to try this out, do this.

Up to Windows 7: Start>Right click Computer>Properties>Advanced System Settings>Performance>Advanced tab>Adjust best performance of: Background Services
For Windows 8 you can hit Windows key+C then Search for "Advanced System Settings" under Settings and follow "Up to Windows 7". Of course you can also hit Windows key+pause/break key to open the System Properties window, too.


----------



## Tenchuu

I am running a core16 also and pulling 10-13K depending on how it feels. at that hour.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> I did, it paused, then allocated the 17% CPU usage to system idle process and changed nothing over the course of 15 min. Would it be worth it to change it and restart to see if it allocatse all CPU useage to FahCore_a4?
> CPU is 1090T BE @ 4.199GHZ, 280 bus, 1959 HT, 3079 NB (one in my sig)
> GPU is original old ATI radeon HD 5770 (Juniper) 1.2V, 960 core and 1420 MHZ memory GDDR5 1024MB 128 bit bus with a bandwidth of 90.9 GB/s
> 
> and just for fun ambient of 25C,
> CPU core @40C
> [email protected] with fan of 50-62% custom auto profile


You can also go to FAHControl/Config/Slots and delete the whole gpu. That is if its not going to be done anytime soon don't want to give away points. You can add it again later there. And see what that does.


----------



## Jimbags

im trying to fold with an i3 2100 and gt8800
what sort of ppd should i get im only averaging around 4500 seems low is all, also i3 2100 has hyperthreading so should it see 4 cores or 2?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> im trying to fold with an i3 2100 and gt8800
> what sort of ppd should i get im only averaging around 4500 seems low is all, also i3 2100 has hyperthreading so should it see 4 cores or 2?


I get about 15-18k a piece on both my i7 3820 (@4.3) and my 6950 (@900 MHz) (so at total of 30 to 36k). Seems about right as you're running a 1st gen Core i3 and a 6 to 7 year old GPU.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I get about 15-18k a piece on both my i7 3820 (@4.3) and my 6950 (@900 MHz) (so at total of 30 to 36k). Seems about right as you're running a 1st gen Core i3 and a 6 to 7 year old GPU.


its second gen i3 sandybridge so ppd seems right?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> I did, it paused, FahCore_a4 stays at 82-83% and will nto increase, the remainder is in system idle. perhaps i need to turn on all cores?
> 
> stays at 8
> CPU is 1090T BE @ 4.199GHZ, 280 bus, 1959 HT, 3079 NB (one in my sig)
> GPU is original old ATI radeon HD 5770 (Juniper) 1.2V, 960 core and 1420 MHZ memory GDDR5 1024MB 128 bit bus with a bandwidth of 90.9 GB/s
> 
> and just for fun ambient of 25C,
> CPU core @40C
> [email protected] with fan of 50-62% custom auto profile


Ditch the 5770, if you fold all six cores you should be good for 18K


----------



## $ilent

I wish blademaster was online, he would be able to tell me how to set smp8 on v7 client in ubuntu


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> im trying to fold with an i3 2100 and gt8800
> what sort of ppd should i get im only averaging around 4500 seems low is all, also i3 2100 has hyperthreading so should it see 4 cores or 2?


Seems low to me I would think you would get 5k just out of the 8800gt and maybe 2-3k out of the cpu. I am just going by the GPU PPD DATABASE


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> its *second gen* i3 sandybridge so ppd seems right?


Huh.

I'm new to folding myself. But comparing other machines I've seen of similar performance to yours got similar PPD. Obviously you can use beta drivers (if NVIDIA has them) and use the beta flag. I also would try out setting Windows to prioritize background services rather than applications. Got me a few thousand extra PPD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Seems low to me I would think you would get 5k just out of the 8800gt and maybe 2-3k out of the cpu. I am just going by the GPU PPD DATABASE


Depends if he's OC'ed his CPU and GPU (right?).


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I wish blademaster was online, he would be able to tell me how to set smp8 on v7 client in ubuntu


Open a terminal and type: sudo nano /etc/fahclient/config.xml. Add

Code:



Code:


<cpus v="8"/>

below the

Code:



Code:


<slot id='0' type='SMP'>

.


----------



## $ilent

Never mind, got it sorted. If anyone is using v7 client in ubuntu/virtual machine and your not getting full 100% cpu usage, add

Code:



Code:


<cpus v='8'/>











Also guys check this post by caleal on how to get cpu usage from 12% on core 17 beta to 1% (enabling you to use smp8)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal*
> 
> A note to Fermi folders.
> 
> With the ForceWare 266.58 drivers, yes the same ones we were using 2 years ago, the core_17.exe CPU usage will be 1%, instead of the 12% we have been getting with the 3xxx drivers, AND your PPD will be slightly higher on p7662 WUs.
> 
> Obviously the 266.58 drivers are less than ideal if you also use the system for gaming, but for those of us that don't game, it's a nice boost to both SMP and GPU ppd.
> 
> The 266.58 drivers also don't cap GTX580's at 1 Ghz like the 3xx drivers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, be sure to finish the current WU before switching drivers, or you may end up with crazy stuff like my 15.3 million PPD picture in my previous post, and a failed WU.


edit: damm Zdanger, where were you 10 seconds ago! xD


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Never mind, got it sorted. If anyone is using v7 client in ubuntu/virtual machine and your not getting full 100% cpu usage, add
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cpus v='8'/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys check this post by caleal on how to get cpu usage from 12% on core 17 beta to 1% (enabling you to use smp8)
> edit: damm Zdanger, where were you 10 seconds ago! xD


But I'm AMD so... wouldn't be helpful for me.


----------



## black7hought

My PPD is around 10K with my 8350/6950. What should I change to increase it?


----------



## $ilent

Hmm heres something interesting, ive dropped nvidia driver back to 266 but now my cpu is at 100%, gpu keeps bouncing from 88% to 97%... Ive tried setting cpou priority to idle and gpu to use more but makes no difference,

Anyway to make both stay full?


----------



## tmontney

Could someone remind me what TPF stands for?


----------



## $ilent

Time per frame


----------



## tmontney

and frames being? Like video frames?


----------



## Greg121986

I'm looking at the quick stats on the main page of this thread and I see that we only have fewer than 500 folders active in the last 3 days, and our PPD for today has taken an incredible nose dive from 1.7 million points. What is going on?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> and frames being? Like video frames?


Nope. It is how long it takes for 1% of the unit to complete to my knowledge.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> I'm looking at the quick stats on the main page of this thread and I see that we only have fewer than 500 folders active in the last 3 days, and our PPD for today has taken an incredible nose dive from 1.7 million points. What is going on?


Where did you see those stats? Couldn't find it on the main thread.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> My PDD is 10351 with my 8350/6950. What should I change to increase it?


Not sure if the core17 beta's would run well on the 6950. but i know if you set the cpu affinity to 7 of the 8 cores, and the set the gpu cpu cycle to the open core you should get a pretty good increase. you also have to change the cpu thread count to 7.

A good program to save affinity and priority with is "prio".

Check out the core17 results with the 6950 too


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> I'm looking at the quick stats on the main page of this thread and I see that we only have fewer than 500 folders active in the last 3 days, and our PPD for today has taken an incredible nose dive from 1.7 million points. What is going on?


Well, I have about 550,000 points in WUs to send in the next two hours... That'll bring it up a bit!


----------



## tmontney

AW HELL. I'm getting ridiculously high PPD (in the millions). What the hell is going on? Everytime this happens I notice a big drop in GPU usage. Project GPU is on now hit 99.99% and is stuck there.

Could it be my drivers? I recently switched to 13.3 (beta). I used to be on 13.2.

I need some help.


----------



## Asustweaker

Were is this stats page??

EDIT: Loving this cold air. System running at full tilt, and cool as can be


----------



## KipH

Before contest started I OC to 4.2 hit full speed and shut down many things. The PDP doubled or more. Nice.....









Day time I need to step it back to 4.0, do things and still getting 20980.

Could someone put the link to check OCN points/standing and our personal contribution. I know it was posted but hard to find now.

Folding on!


----------



## mkclan

I's like, my PPD has dropped from ~ 20k to 7k


----------



## bfromcolo

I expect everyone with a AMD GPU is seeing big PPD drops moving from 17wus to 16wus, I know my GPU went from 16K+ to about 4k.


----------



## Xyxox

Getting over 60K PPD on my sig rig. Time to start up a few other boxes in the house.


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Were is this stats page??
> 
> EDIT: Loving this cold air. System running at full tilt, and cool as can be


+1 on cold air. ambient dropped 4C, core dropped 5C with a voltage increase, and GPU dropped more.


----------



## Asustweaker

^^Nice!!
Ive got a window fan in my computer room feeding my radiators 1c air. So this is good timing for the chimp challenge.


----------



## mayford5

So I decided to go upstairs and watch a horrible movie with my wife because I am folding on my best rig that I also game on and I came back down to discover that
my folding had reached 180000PPD. I though wow something blew up because there is no way that would ever happen with the equipment I have. I give you my word that I did not doctor this. I simply alt+Prnt Screened it and put it in paint.



after about two minutes it went back to normal which is about 27K PPD for the three and I breathed a sigh of relief. lol


----------



## ASSSETS

Yep, no more good numbers for AMD GPUs. No more core 17 beta units.


----------



## Asustweaker

Well we need to turn in over 2 million points at midnight to produce more than yesterday!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726

Seems as though we should be producing more


----------



## Jimbags

ive got 3 rigs running

i5 2500k+ gtx 460 30000k ppd
i3 2100+ 8800GT 5-6000PPD
i5 460M+gt310m 2500ppd

every bit counts right?


----------



## KipH

I found my stats. Look at when I did the OC LOL That is a big jump!

Kip FAH stats


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> ive got 3 rigs running
> 
> i5 2500k+ gtx 460 30000k ppd
> i3 2100+ 8800GT 5-6000PPD
> i5 460M+gt310m 2500ppd
> 
> every bit counts right?


I'd sure be watching temps folding on a laptop.


----------



## phillyd

So what are the contests in the challenge? Or are the prizes random


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> Yep, no more good numbers for AMD GPUs. No more core 17 beta units.


Yeah really disappointed from 100K to 0K PPD. Just golding with my 3770K @ 4.6GHz now ~ 28K and my laptop 2670QM + GTX560M ~ 24K.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> So I decided to go upstairs and watch a horrible movie with my wife because I am folding on my best rig that I also game on and I came back down to discover that
> my folding had reached 180000PPD. I though wow something blew up because there is no way that would ever happen with the equipment I have. I give you my word that I did not doctor this. I simply alt+Prnt Screened it and put it in paint.
> 
> 
> 
> after about two minutes it went back to normal which is about 27K PPD for the three and I breathed a sigh of relief. lol


It's not uncommon to have PPD incorrectly report. You are definitely not getting that much PPD. About half hour ago I was getting 2 to 3 million PPD. I should only be getting 30-38k. At that same time GPU usage spiked downward to about 20% then back up again. I'm using beta drivers so perhaps something bugged out. The spike happened again after I downgraded to 13.2 but I was noticing an increase of 1 PPD every refresh period (every 10-20 seconds). Usually it resolves itself but in my last case, my GPU went to 99.99% and stuck. I believe that'll cause you to fail or drop a WU.

It might do this often when you're not looking too. You just caught it by chance.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I'd sure be watching temps folding on a laptop.


laptops can run bit hotter thoright? cpu is @80-85c seems high but its a laptop


----------



## phillyd

Yeah the Core 2's for laptops can hit like 120C before they shut off.


----------



## Jimbags

sweet thanks its little fan is crankin lol
just a question we dont have to have OCNCHIMPIN as our user name right? just the same team number 037726


----------



## ZealotKi11er

My laptop hits 87C highest core. I think its fine considering its a laptop. GPU ~ 75C.


----------



## Jimbags

yeah bout samefor me


----------



## ASSSETS

37726


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> My laptop hits 87C highest core. I think its fine considering its a laptop. GPU ~ 75C.


I bought this for my laptop.

*Cost me 20$ with shipping.(Newegg.com)*


----------



## phillyd

NZXT has some cool ones too.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, my PC got a Core 17 Finally. Boy does my GTX 680 actually have to work harder on this one.







Also, just got the 1090T today. Time to throw that into my other rig. Smack the GTX 590 Classified and GTX 580 SC on there. And those bad boys can help out.


----------



## phillyd

So I don't fold yet guys, what do I need to know.


----------



## snoogins

Does 15k sound about right for my sig rig? 2500k @ 4.4 and a 7970?


----------



## Tenchuu

I just put a large ceramic coaster under one corner that elevated the intake ports off the desk for my laptop, and it dropped from high fans down to 72C and med fans. (i5-3337U)

also jsut finished off the GPU WU, so i turned off the 577o and bumped the phenom up to all 6 cores. time will tell.

good news, FahCore_a4 now has >95% resources


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So I don't fold yet guys, what do I need to know.


easiest...

Download the [email protected] client

Install client

fill in user information including team # 37726 and passkey (easy register and it's sent to you. You need this for bonus points.)

start folding.

Core 17's are still out there. it is just luck of the draw. i received 2 more as of 10min ago.


----------



## SeD669

One of my GPU's is on its way to overheating lol. 88c and rising. Stole my sisters laptop because she is overseas for a week, and I'm formating it atm... it will fold for me from now on


----------



## Xyxox

Added my work laptop to the mix for about 3K PPD when not working on it.


----------



## SeD669

Double post


----------



## Tenchuu

I am letting it run a while longer, but any idea what stopping a GPU, restarting client, and giving another processor core to a multi core WU would not make any difference in ppd/time/eta?


----------



## agussio

For people running 3570's...

My second rig is a 3570 and 650ti. I backed my CPU down to 3 cores and it freed up enough room to speed up both my CPU and GPU TPF. My PPD jumped by 6k on the same units.

If you are pegged at 100% all the time you are probably slowing one of your cores down. Especially if you are running AMD with core 16's. You have to give up a thread for the GPU to run. Core 17's you can put it back.

from what I am seeing here are my GPU impacts on CPU

650ti ~5% cpu
7950 ~2% cpu w/ core 17
7950 ~ 11% cpu w/ core 16

Windows boxes need at least 1 core for GPUs.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> One of my GPU's is on its way to overheating lol. 88c and rising. Stole my sisters laptop because she is overseas for a week, and I'm formating it atm... it will fold for me from now on


LAWL... signs of a junkie


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> For people running 3570's...
> 
> My second rig is a 3570 and 650ti. I backed my CPU down to 3 cores and it freed up enough room to speed up both my CPU and GPU TPF. My PPD jumped by 6k on the same units.
> 
> If you are pegged at 100% all the time you are probably slowing one of your cores down. Especially if you are running AMD with core 16's. You have to give up a thread for the GPU to run. Core 17's you can put it back.
> 
> from what I am seeing here are my GPU impacts on CPU
> 
> 650ti ~5% cpu
> 7950 ~2% cpu w/ core 17
> 7950 ~ 11% cpu w/ core 16
> 
> Windows boxes need at least 1 core for GPUs.


I am seeing anywhere between 13 and 15% on a 6950 and 3820 w/ core 17.


----------



## RussianJ

Power surge here knocked the house down for 90 seconds. The UPS could not handle my 1230W @ the plug draw and failed to make it. Lost both of my core 17s at 89%


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> I am letting it run a while longer, but any idea what stopping a GPU, restarting client, and giving another processor core to a multi core WU would not make any difference in ppd/time/eta?


How long have you given it. The TPF takes a bit to figure out any changes.

Are you pegged @ 100% cpu? I seem to get better ppd when I am between 90-100% but not pegged.


----------



## kpforce1

Girlfriend is asleep = Check
Cranking up the four space heaters (i.e. overclocked 480's) = Check
i7 920 fired up = Check
i5 720 fired up = Check










Now I wish I could just finish my damn 2p rig project and start killing some big PPD in a flavor of Linux







... these Titans are screaming to be turned loose on some protein folding!! lol


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Girlfriend is asleep = Check
> Cranking up the four space heaters (i.e. overclocked 480's) = Check
> i7 920 fired up = Check
> i5 720 fired up = Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wish I could just finish my damn 2p rig project and start killing some big PPD in a flavor of Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... these Titans are screaming to be turned loose on some protein folding!! lol


Heh. Now all you need is to kick back and have a drink


----------



## BodenM

Q6600 is crunching away, wish I could say the same about the 4870X2, [email protected] just refuses to obtain a WU for it :/


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Girlfriend is asleep = Check
> Cranking up the four space heaters (i.e. overclocked 480's) = Check
> i7 920 fired up = Check
> i5 720 fired up = Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wish I could just finish my damn 2p rig project and start killing some big PPD in a flavor of Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... these Titans are screaming to be turned loose on some protein folding!! lol


Just checked your build log and damn, that is an sweet machine you have going. Your power company may send you presents, but that will do awesome work for a long time.


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> How long have you given it. The TPF takes a bit to figure out any changes.
> 
> Are you pegged @ 100% cpu? I seem to get better ppd when I am between 90-100% but not pegged.


It's been about 20-25 min now, my CPU is at 96-97%. finally my ppd jumped up to 13.5K, but it has been there before during this WU with the GPU going full bore. Although i am now down to 14hours predicted from 19.5 since last post.

total ppd dropped from 15xxx to 13.5xx but i am probibly useing wayyy less power since i don't have a OC 5770 card burning away.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> *fill in user information including team # 37726 and passkey (easy register and it's sent to you. You need this for bonus points.)*


what is this?


----------



## tmontney

Can anyone help me figure out why VMWare Player is only using 60% of my CPU?

The max cores in the settings it allows me to select is 4. If I fold in Windows, it shows under folding slots "CPU:7". In the Ubuntu vm it says "CPU:4".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what is this?


When you install the [email protected] client, you will want to fill out the following information (username, team ID, and passkey). You don't have to go out of your way to fill it out as it should pop up and ask you to do it. Follow this guide. I did and I set everything up correctly because of it. It's easy to follow and has pictures.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1340606/guide-simple-v7-guide-for-windows-gpu-cpu


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what is this?


a unique identifier. i guess since i am new, if i were folding under someone Else's name i would have a few thousand more points for our team right now.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out why VMWare Player is only using 60% of my CPU?
> 
> The max cores in the settings it allows me to select is 4. If I fold in Windows, it shows under folding slots "CPU:7". In the Ubuntu vm it says "CPU:4".


After a certain version of VMWare player (3 I believe), they locked the max number of cores it can use. You have to use either an old version of VMWare Player or Virtual Box (my choice).


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> After a certain version of VMWare player (3 I believe), they locked the max number of cores it can use. You have to use either an old version of VMWare Player or Virtual Box (my choice).


Someone else said he used VMWare Player 3. I thought that was wrong since (usually) as VMWare Player is upgraded it supports better and faster hardware. I'll get right on that. I hope I can open up my existing vmx file with 3.0.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out why VMWare Player is only using 60% of my CPU?
> 
> The max cores in the settings it allows me to select is 4. If I fold in Windows, it shows under folding slots "CPU:7". In the Ubuntu vm it says "CPU:4".
> 
> 
> 
> After a certain version of VMWare player (3 I believe), they locked the max number of cores it can use. You have to use either an old version of VMWare Player or Virtual Box (my choice).
Click to expand...

You need to edit the VMX file when you set it up

Quote:


> UNcheck "Power on after creation" and then finish setup of the VM. Now go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>Notepad. Go to File>Open and navigate to C:UsersyouruserDocumentsVirtual Machines"Name of your virtual machine" and open the "VMWare Virtual Machine Configuration" file that's there, it should have the name of the VM you created.(make sure, while browsing, you change from .txt files only to "All files" to see it) Add 6 next to "maxvcpus". Also add a line with "numvcpus=6". Save the file and go back to VMware.


----------



## Tenchuu

I decided that since it made no difference in my multicore scores, i would turn the low end GPU back on if only since it complete sub-day WU that then count twards my 10WU minimum to get the bonus points.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what is this?


On the [email protected] site is a link to create a unique user id. This will give you a passkey that allows you to get bonus points for completing work units faster.

So when you set up the FAH client you will put in your username you created on the [email protected] website, your passkey that they email to you, and the OCN team number 37726.

When you first run the client it will bring up a web page with a link to fold using a user ID or anonymously. Or if you are past that point you should be able to run the FAH Control program, go to the configuration menu and put in your info under the Identity tab.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> You need to edit the VMX file when you set it up


Bam, worked. It's using~ 86% (which comes to 99% total as my GPU has a good 10-15% usage). Any reason why you set it to 6 rather rather than 8? I mean the core i7 is hyper-threaded making Windows think it has 8 cores. 6 seems like an odd number to use (although it worked).


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what is this?


Assuming you're going to be using windows...
Follow Donkey's guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1340606/guide-simple-v7-guide-for-windows-gpu-cpu/0_40

If you are willing to use ubuntu (CPU only folding for higher PPD), then check the front page. The link to that should be up there too.


----------



## PimpSkyline

*Thought you might wanna know







*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1382041/science-magazine-one-drug-to-rule-them-all-researchers-find-treatment-that-kills-every-kind-of-cancer-tumor/0_40#post_19749543


----------



## tmontney

Wow. Normally my 3820 would do 13-15k under Windows. Under a Linux VM it does between 25-30k.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> *Thought you might wanna know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1382041/science-magazine-one-drug-to-rule-them-all-researchers-find-treatment-that-kills-every-kind-of-cancer-tumor/0_40#post_19749543


Very nice. Good to see we've accomplished something extraordinary.


----------



## Atomfix

Still don't feel like that my system is pulling the PPD that I really want.

CPU @ 4050MHz on all 6 corres, folding a Fahcore 0xa4 work unit, and it's only estimated PPD is 7377

GPU 7950 @ 900MHz folding a Fahcore 0x16 work unit and it's estimated PPD is 6259, GPU @ 89% usage.

I have 2 CPU cores assigned to the GPU client whilst the CPU client has the remaining 4 CPU cores, What am I doing so wrong? I'm only getting 13.7K total PPD of my system? or is it normal?


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Were is this stats page??
> 
> EDIT: Loving this cold air. System running at full tilt, and cool as can be


question, can you let me know how you managed to load all your differant machines on HFM im having a **** fight with it at the moment, that and my 690 failing, it would be nice to use HFM cos i turn on the tower and leave it. and im on my other computer all the time!
any help please, folder in waiting (umm that dont sound right!!)

cheers chris


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I was telling him I just don't see the point in folding in a VM. Folding my GPU takes at least 11% of my CPU away (under 13.3 beta drivers). Now, the same will happen when you use a virtual machine (11% will be taken away assuming you're folding a GPU in Windows). Is there any proof anywhere that shows in any case it's better to CPU fold under a linux VM than Windows?
> 
> On another point, it seems as soon as I prioritized background services in Windows I gained a good 5k PPD. Makes sense as the FAHCore apps are background services. If anyone is willing to try this out, do this.
> 
> Up to Windows 7: Start>Right click Computer>Properties>Advanced System Settings>Performance>Advanced tab>Adjust best performance of: Background Services
> For Windows 8 you can hit Windows key+C then Search for "Advanced System Settings" under Settings and follow "Up to Windows 7". Of course you can also hit Windows key+pause/break key to open the System Properties window, too.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1308319/smp-projects-ppd-database/0_30

If you set it up correctly it should give near 20% extra performance. It depends on the hardware and if you're folding GPU though. I see 25% performance boost or greater depending on the WU. I set it up for Krusher the day before yesterday and he gets 18-22% gain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what is this?


So you actually want in on the folding, eh









Check the OP here, if you need help.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1379598/chimp-challenge-folding-basics-help-desk/0_30


----------



## Asustweaker

nice people, we just put up almost 4.7 million @ 3am!!
Time Points WUs
04.14, 3am 4,660,323 722

Keep on folding!!


----------



## tmontney

I think threads everywhere pertaining to setting up Ubuntu in a vm should mention you need to use VMWare Player 3.0 (or mention other free VMs that support that many cores) to utilize CPUs like a Core i7. Once I found that out, I was able to get the performance everyone was talking about. Now I see between 23-26k PPD. To be honest, it's 100% performance increase for me.


----------



## Scott1541

The days folding has commenced


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I think threads everywhere pertaining to setting up Ubuntu in a vm should mention you need to use VMWare Player 3.0 (or mention other free VMs that support that many cores) to utilize CPUs like a Core i7. Once I found that out, I was able to get the performance everyone was talking about. Now I see between 23-26k PPD. To be honest, it's 100% performance increase for me.


It does if you follow my v7 guide and WM's video.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It does if you follow my v7 guide and WM's video.


If you're talking about this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1284915/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-folding-v6-34-video-series-in-a-virtual-machine-or-native then not exactly. It's difficult to see that is actually a link and not just a word. You should point it out ("Go here if you don't know how to set up Ubuntu in a VM"). I never noticed that was a whole other guide until now.


----------



## Scott1541

Is anyone folding for the CC on a PS3? I'm just wondering as my PS3 is just sitting under my desk collecting dust.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> If you're talking about this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1284915/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-folding-v6-34-video-series-in-a-virtual-machine-or-native then not exactly. It's difficult to see that is actually a link and not just a word. You should point it out ("Go here if you don't know how to set up Ubuntu in a VM"). I never noticed that was a whole other guide until now.


There's a quotation note and the word is blue for hyperlink









And otherwise, there's a link in this thread's OP

http://www.overclock.net/t/1379598/chimp-challenge-folding-basics-help-desk/0_30

Please refer people to that one if they ask. Though honestly, the guide was written for a native install. I usually refer people to WonderMutt's guide to setup a VM. They are 2 different guides that were built on their own.

I'll see if I can fix that later, though honestly no one ever used the v7 guide to install a VM before. Thanks for the input


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Is anyone folding for the CC on a PS3? I'm just wondering as my PS3 is just sitting under my desk collecting dust.


Im not.

Just a note though, Sony removed folding support in newer firmwares to my knowledge.


----------



## sargentsmite

Finally something the rig can handle... Overclocked i7 Extreme 3960x & Overclocked Kepler GPU running strong!


----------



## Disturbed117

Hmmmmm


----------



## Hukkel

I like how everyone is helping eachother getting high points. I think my gtx670 is doing 15s and obtaining 25k ppd. My i5-2500 is doing about 8-9000 ppd.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Im not.
> Just a note though, Sony removed folding support in newer firmwares to my knowledge.


I wouldn't know, I haven't used the thing for ages







I think I last updated the firmware a few months ago, it was on something like 4.3 IIRC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I like how everyone is helping eachother getting high points. I think my gtx670 is doing 15s and obtaining 25k ppd. My i5-2500 is doing about 8-9000 ppd.


The PPD on your 670 is looking just fine. I think it actually boosts, since there's no way you can get 25k otherwise. The 2500K is due to stock and probably a mediocre WU. Or if you paused the 7809, it will decrease in bonus points.

You're doing about the same PPD as I am. 39k on the 2600K


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I wouldn't know, I haven't used the thing for ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I last updated the firmware a few months ago, *it was on something like 4.3* IIRC.


lol. AFAIK thats the fw that removed it


----------



## Scott1541

I'll have to find a HDMI cable and check









Edit: It looks like I'll be needing more than a HDMI cable, there's no cables connected to it at all


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The PPD on your 670 is looking just fine. I think it actually boosts, since there's no way you can get 25k otherwise. The 2500K is due to stock and probably a mediocre WU. Or if you paused the 7809, it will decrease in bonus points.
> 
> You're doing about the same PPD as I am. 39k on the 2600K


Yeah I am totally not getting my GPU. I mean check this printscreen:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Why is the Mhz running into 1070s constantly and voltage into 1.17 when below it clearly says that the offsets are 0 and the power target is 100%. And power usage is around 80%.
I have a spooky GFX card


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'll have to find a HDMI cable and check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It looks like I'll be needing more than a HDMI cable, there's no cables connected to it at all


Best of luck, Although i think the app is still on the system even after the update. I think the option to download it was removed though.

Anyways, Heat looks like its going to become an issue for me. My 9750 rig is down currently as well.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I like how everyone is helping eachother getting high points. I think my gtx670 is doing 15s and obtaining 25k ppd. My i5-2500 is doing about 8-9000 ppd.


That CPU PPD is looking kind of low you should have at least 15k and up.... What is your overclock?


----------



## sargentsmite

The lowest I've run is about 90k


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Best of luck, Although i think the app is still on the system even after the update. I think the option to download it was removed though.
> 
> Anyways, Heat looks like its going to become an issue for me. My 9750 rig is down currently as well.


Nah, it doesn't look like it's going to happen. Firmware is version 4.31 and I didn't have it installed before that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Yeah I am totally not getting my GPU. I mean check this printscreen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Mhz running into 1070s constantly and voltage into 1.17 when below it clearly says that the offsets are 0 and the power target is 100%. And power usage is around 80%.
> I have a spooky GFX card


It feels the need for speed









@Cygnus, it's stock.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That CPU PPD is looking kind of low you should have at least 15k and up.... What is your overclock?


None whatsoever









This is my family pc. It needs to be 100% stable. In a few months my folding pc will be ready and it will run an OC 3770k and 2 oc gtx670s.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something the rig can handle... Overclocked i7 Extreme 3960x & Overclocked Kepler GPU running strong!


Nice PPD


----------



## TheBlademaster01

@sargentsmite

43k on 3960X
47k x3 on the 680s?

Nice


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Right now I'm getting around 20k with my 3770k @4.5ghz.

Can you guys point me to a guide to get the most out of this cpu, ppd-wise?

edit: the gpu, unless I get a core17 wu, stays below 10k


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You could set the 3770K to fold on 6 or 7 threads and let the GPU do its thing.

What unit are you folding?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You could set the 3770K to fold on 6 or 7 threads and let the GPU do its thing.
> 
> What unit are you folding?


The cpu is automatically set by the client to use 7 threads; it's folding under 7809s

I'm running everything under windows. Is there a way to increase cpu ppd by playing around with virtual machines?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Im not.
> Just a note though, Sony removed folding support in newer firmwares to my knowledge.


Does that imply on older systems it's possible to fold? Say a PS3 that hasn't been updated since the removal.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> I'm running everything under windows. Is there a way to increase cpu ppd by playing around with virtual machines?


Well, I just went over this with Blade. I was getting 13-15k under Windows with my 3820 (@4.3). In a Ubuntu VM I get anywhere between 23 to 28k. I can only imagine what native would give. A lot of people have seen a 15-20% increase going to a Linux VM (from what I'm told). However as you can see I've gained much more. GPU folding does not currently work under Linux (there is a small chance you can get it to work by using WINE, but it's really low performance). You're better off doing GPU folding under Windows, and CPU under Ubuntu.

Obviously we're happy to answer any questions. But take a look at these guides.

How to setup Ubuntu (Videos;Native or VM)

Installing the Ubuntu Client Under Ubuntu

Chimp Challenge Folding Basics Help Desk


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Does that imply on older systems it's possible to fold? Say a PS3 that hasn't been updated since the removal.


Im not sure, I would test but my system has been updated. I'm not sure if the app requires a user login for psn to work, If it does you wont be able to use it seeing as you need an up to date fw to login in to psn.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Im not sure, I would test but my system has been updated. I'm not sure if the app requires a user login for psn to work, If it does you wont be able to use it seeing as you need an up to date fw to login in to psn.


I don't even own a PS3 so I guess it doesn't apply to me. Just curious is all.


----------



## Hukkel

I wonder what CPU is best in terms of PPD vs power usage.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Well, I just went over this with Blade. I was getting 13-15k under Windows with my 3820 (@4.3). In a Ubuntu VM I get anywhere between 23 to 28k. I can only imagine what native would give. A lot of people have seen a 15-20% increase going to a Linux VM (from what I'm told). However as you can see I've gained much more. GPU folding does not currently work under Linux (there is a small chance you can get it to work by using WINE, but it's really low performance). You're better off doing GPU folding under Windows, and CPU under Ubuntu.
> 
> Obviously we're happy to answer any questions. But take a look at these guides.
> 
> How to setup Ubuntu (Videos;Native or VM)
> 
> Installing the Ubuntu Client Under Ubuntu
> 
> Chimp Challenge Folding Basics Help Desk


Thanks, I'll try this out.

Since I cannot afford to fold all day long, I need to get the best out of my system, hopefully this will help. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I wonder what CPU is best in terms of PPD vs power usage.


Good to golden 3770K, definately. Or a 4P Xeon rig SB-E/IB-E if you consider all of the CPUs.


----------



## Scott1541

I'm going to do my current work unit then switch over to Ubuntu running in Hyper-V







I'm only running smp so I want to maximise my PPD too


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'm going to do my current work unit then switch over to Ubuntu running in Hyper-V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only running smp so I want to maximise my PPD too


Best to go native if you only do SMP.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Best to go native if you only do SMP.


I tried installing Ubuntu about a week ago and I couldn't get past the loading screen








Something to do with the nvidia drivers I think I read somewhere.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

I'll be setting up the virtual machine in a couple of hours...how do I tell to the [email protected] client to not fetch cpu workunits anymore?


----------



## Ithanul

Ok, got other rig going now. Wooo, that GTX 590 running hot. What consider to hot for this card?
May have to go see if I can buy that waterblock soon off of that other guy.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> I'll be setting up the virtual machine in a couple of hours...how do I tell to the [email protected] client to not fetch cpu workunits anymore?


I think you click on finish









Edit: That only pauses


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> I'll be setting up the virtual machine in a couple of hours...how do I tell to the [email protected] client to not fetch cpu workunits anymore?


edit: yeah, of course, I can turn off the internet for the last few minutes before it finishes the wu it's currently working at, but is there another way?









edit2: somethimes I click on quote instead of just editing the proper comment









edit3:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I think you click on finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That only pauses


----------



## Scott1541

You can go into the configure menu, then the slots tab and remove the folding slot. I did that to remove the gpu slot this morning.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'll be out from my place today, but I have one PC (i5 2550k and 670) running getting around 50ppd.

I have another PC (i7-3770k and AMD 7870) running, but the GPU isn't doing anything. (it's still netting around 23,000 ppd on the CPU. Is there anything special I need to do for the AMD GPU?

You can answer here, but can you please message me as well. I'll be on my phone, and it'd be incredibly difficult to find your post. THank!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> You can go into the configure menu, then the slots tab and remove the folding slot. I did that to remove the gpu slot this morning.


I think clicking on "finish" will do the trick but...removing the cpu slot? Wouldn't that kill the wu?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'll be out from my place today, but I have one PC (i5 2550k and 670) running getting around 50ppd.
> 
> I have another PC (i7-3770k and AMD 7870) running, but the GPU isn't doing anything. (it's still netting around 23,000 ppd on the CPU. Is there anything special I need to do for the AMD GPU?
> 
> You can answer here, but can you please message me as well. I'll be on my phone, and it'd be incredibly difficult to find your post. THank!


You can follow this guide to get core17 workunits for amd gpus and get the best out of them:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu

wait,a re you saying it's not fetching any work at all? Perhaps you need to manually add a gpu slot then...


----------



## MoGTy

HFM.net download is down. Anyone else ?


----------



## tmontney

Nope. Download works for me. I have a copy of the latest if you need it (assuming it's ok to distribute it through here).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I tried installing Ubuntu about a week ago and I couldn't get past the loading screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to do with the nvidia drivers I think I read somewhere.


Oh, what GPU do you have? Native will make a lot of difference but VM is good as well. Not sure if it'll help with the driver issues though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok, got other rig going now. Wooo, that GTX 590 running hot. What consider to hot for this card?
> May have to go see if I can buy that waterblock soon off of that other guy.


GTX 590 is boss in folding. Enable the beta flag (see core 17 above). I think VRM temps are more dangerous for the 590 actually. Below 95*C is fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> I think clicking on "finish" will do the trick but...removing the cpu slot? Wouldn't that kill the wu?


It will most likely not delete the WU, but you shouldn't do this...

Clicking finish should be enough. Finishing unit, uploading it and sleep.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> I think clicking on "finish" will do the trick but...removing the cpu slot? Wouldn't that kill the wu?


Yep, that will kill the WU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh, what GPU do you have? Native will make a lot of difference but VM is good as well. Not sure if it'll help with the driver issues though.


Only a 460, but I'm not folding it right now. Folding the 460 would double my power consumption but my PPD only goes up by about 75%. Plus something produces a whine while folding it, and the fan is kind of noisy too.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Nope. Download works for me. I have a copy of the latest if you need it (assuming it's ok to distribute it through here).


You can send whatever you like via PM







Well within margins anyway.

Thanks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I don't have an issue with a GTX 470 in ubuntu. I think Fermi cards should be fine.


----------



## tmontney

Neat. For the past 5 to 6 hours, my VM finished a project then stopped. Last log entry was "Cleaning up". Hoping a restart will solve the issue.

Edit: Restart fixed the issue. Just hope it doesn't get stuck again after uploading the finished job.

I also noticed that it showed "CPU:6" when I know I set 7 threads (because that's what it was set for when folding in Windows).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> GTX 590 is boss in folding. Enable the beta flag (see core 17 above). I think VRM temps are more dangerous for the 590 actually. Below 95*C is fine


Ok. I was worrying that the card be running at 66*C and 72*C at load was bad or not good for long periods of time.
I probably only run it at night though. Starting to get warm during the day here.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something the rig can handle... Overclocked i7 Extreme 3960x & Overclocked Kepler GPU running strong!


How does your GTX680 gets a PPD estimate of 47K whilst my ATI 7950 is getting a estimated 7.6K PPD?

folding on Fahcore 0x16


----------



## TheBlademaster01

He folds regular nVidia units, you fold regular AMD units. NVidia cards used to rule in folding until core 17 came.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> He folds regular nVidia units, you fold regular AMD units. NVidia cards used to rule in folding until core 17 came.


Is there any way to get rid of this damned overhead? My CPU is being used between 10 and 15% for my 6950. And this is for core 17 (which I assume are those beta flags you add to the GPU slot).


----------



## nub

Started folding again last night for the chimp challenge - has been a year and a half since my last wu. What is a reasonable tpf for prcg 11292 (7,49,26) ? I am getting 5 min 23 secs - 7970 clocked at 1125/1575. Estimated PPD looks to be pathetic at 5949. I thought that 7970's were supposed to earn about 9 to 10k ppd?

edit:
Core 17 beta - is that officially open to people who are NOT beta testers?


----------



## Scott1541

Oh no, since enabling Hyper-V my PPD has taken a hit. It's down to 8k now from 13k









I think I'm going to disable Hyper-V now, then once this WU is done install linux quick and get running on that.


----------



## Eaglake

I was folding all night, everything alright.
But when I just came to my PC it shows FAILED on GPU. so I open log and it shows 11:09:45:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
What is it? and what caused it?


----------



## Atomfix

I see, I can't wait to get a Fahcore 17 and watch my PPD go up!

In the mean time, is there a Android app that I / We can use to monitor our [email protected] clients?


----------



## 428cobra

ok im in late to due to out of town work just download and go right my gpu is now 660 ti do i need to change any settings or am i good to go?


----------



## MoGTy

HFM tells me 3 failed GPU projects, 6 failed CPU projects, wth ? Haven't checked my folding computer in a while.


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys, nice folding keep it up!

Quick note to all those using v7 client in windows for gpu folding and cpu folding. I was getting 48,000ppd (about 30k on my gtx 570 and 18,000ppd on cpu with -advanced flag).

I swapped to using virtual machine 3.0 and ubunu in windows for the cpu, and used v7 in windows just for gpu folding now, my ppd has gone up to nearly 70,000 and im only using smp7 on the cpu so its not even 100% but the gpu is at 100%.

I used wondermutt's YT video guide here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ym7SsCOjrc
Then I changed the /vmx file config in my virtual machines folder to change NUMVCPUS to 8
Lastly I used blademasters easy ubuntu guide here to install v7 for smp on the VM - http://www.overclock.net/t/1306284/ubuntu-easy-install-client-v7

All in all it took about 30 mins. Might be worth considering guys for the ppd increase in the longrun


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hey guys, nice folding keep it up!
> 
> Quick note to all those using v7 client in windows for gpu folding and cpu folding. I was getting 48,000ppd (about 30k on my gtx 570 and 18,000ppd on cpu with -advanced flag).
> 
> I swapped to using virtual machine 3.0 and ubunu in windows for the cpu, and used v7 in windows just for gpu folding now, my ppd has gone up to nearly 70,000 and im only using smp7 on the cpu so its not even 100% but the gpu is at 100%.
> 
> I used wondermutt's YT video guide here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ym7SsCOjrc
> Then I changed the /vmx file config in my virtual machines folder to change NUMVCPUS to 8
> Lastly I used blademasters easy ubuntu guide here to install v7 for smp on the VM - http://www.overclock.net/t/1306284/ubuntu-easy-install-client-v7
> 
> All in all it took about 30 mins. Might be worth considering guys for the ppd increase in the longrun


So I should set up a virtual machine to stick Ubuntu on and run the latest [email protected] client just for CPU folding and GPU folding in Windows?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> So I should set up a virtual machine to stick Ubuntu on and run the latest [email protected] client just for CPU folding and GPU folding in Windows?


Which cpu and gpu are you folding on?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> So I should set up a virtual machine to stick Ubuntu on and run the latest [email protected] client just for CPU folding and GPU folding in Windows?


Precisely. GPU for Windows, CPU for Ubuntu. Recommend doing it 100%.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Which cpu and gpu are you folding on?


AMD 1055T X6 4050MHz, folding Fahcore 0xa4 which will be completed in 23 Hours

AMD 7950 @ 920MHz folding Fahcore 0x16, completes in 2Hr 55mins,

4 CPU cores allocated to CPU SMP and 2 cores allocated to GPU folding.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Is there any way to get rid of this damned overhead? My CPU is being used between 10 and 15% for my 6950. And this is for core 17 (which I assume are those beta flags you add to the GPU slot).


I guess that's HD6k architecture. My 9800GTX used to hog CPU resources as well









There's no way to get rid of it other than to try other drivers (not sure if that helps), or just run SMP only...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> I was folding all night, everything alright.
> But when I just came to my PC it shows FAILED on GPU. so I open log and it shows 11:09:45:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
> What is it? and what caused it?


Instable VRAM, overclock. How far was it? And what unit?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I see, I can't wait to get a Fahcore 17 and watch my PPD go up!
> 
> In the mean time, is there a Android app that I / We can use to monitor our [email protected] clients?


No, unfortunately there are no mobile monitoring apps. You can however make an HFM webpage (like the one in my sig, although mine doesn't track my stats currently).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> ok im in late to due to out of town work just download and go right my gpu is now 660 ti do i need to change any settings or am i good to go?


You're good to go. I don't think 660Ti really profit from beta. Keep it like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> HFM tells me 3 failed GPU projects, 6 failed CPU projects, wth ? Haven't checked my folding computer in a while.


Pausing the client is also registered as failing. Make sure it's not that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hey guys, nice folding keep it up!
> 
> Quick note to all those using v7 client in windows for gpu folding and cpu folding. I was getting 48,000ppd (about 30k on my gtx 570 and 18,000ppd on cpu with -advanced flag).
> 
> I swapped to using virtual machine 3.0 and ubunu in windows for the cpu, and used v7 in windows just for gpu folding now, my ppd has gone up to nearly 70,000 and im only using smp7 on the cpu so its not even 100% but the gpu is at 100%.
> 
> I used wondermutt's YT video guide here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ym7SsCOjrc
> Then I changed the /vmx file config in my virtual machines folder to change NUMVCPUS to 8
> Lastly I used blademasters easy ubuntu guide here to install v7 for smp on the VM - http://www.overclock.net/t/1306284/ubuntu-easy-install-client-v7
> 
> All in all it took about 30 mins. Might be worth considering guys for the ppd increase in the longrun


Nice PPD $ilent, I just ran a P7006 for only 61k... I got tired of Windows and am reinstalling 12.10, also upped the clocks to 5.3...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> So I should set up a virtual machine to stick Ubuntu on and run the latest [email protected] client just for CPU folding and GPU folding in Windows?


Yeah, you could do that if you got the time. Make sure to give the GPU one core though. (Give the VM logical cores - 1)


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, you could do that if you got the time. Make sure to give the GPU one core though. (Give the VM logical cores - 1)


Is VMware 3.1.6 best to use? I'll go ahead and set it up now but should I wait until the CPU completes it's work unit first? then transfer it over to the virtual machine?


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> I was folding all night, everything alright.
> But when I just came to my PC it shows FAILED on GPU. so I open log and it shows 11:09:45:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
> What is it? and what caused it?


Instable VRAM, overclock. How far was it? And what unit?

My card was overclocked, like +35MHz on Core, memory isn't overclocked at all.
Judging by the log it started on a new unit, not in middle.

Code:



Code:


10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Starting
10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Eaglake/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 5960 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4932
10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3012
10:47:07:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:[email protected] GPU Core
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Preparing to commence simulation
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 124664 -> 502918 (decompressed 403.4 percent)
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124664 data_size=502918, decompressed_data_size=502918 diff=0
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Project: 7625 (Run 356, Clone 0, Gen 151)
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  2271565544 498714570 3029958833 45987625 3150855429
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU memtest failure
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:
10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:[email protected] Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
10:47:10:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)

and on project 8070 and 7660 and 8071 and 7625
actually there is a lot and lot of those errors. I guess they where so much that the client stopped receiving new units


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Is VMware 3.1.6 best to use? I'll go ahead and set it up now but should I wait until the CPU completes it's work unit first? then transfer it over to the virtual machine?


VMware 3.0.0. Is what you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> Instable VRAM, overclock. How far was it? And what unit?
> 
> My card was overclocked, like +35MHz on Core, memory isn't overclocked at all.
> Judging by the log it started on a new unit, not in middle.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Starting
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Eaglake/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 5960 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4932
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3012
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:[email protected] GPU Core
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Preparing to commence simulation
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 124664 -> 502918 (decompressed 403.4 percent)
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124664 data_size=502918, decompressed_data_size=502918 diff=0
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Project: 7625 (Run 356, Clone 0, Gen 151)
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  2271565544 498714570 3029958833 45987625 3150855429
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU memtest failure
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:[email protected] Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
> 10:47:10:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)


I found this over at foldingforum.org

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=21757

Maybe this helps


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Is VMware 3.1.6 best to use? I'll go ahead and set it up now but should I wait until the CPU completes it's work unit first? then transfer it over to the virtual machine?


I think you need vmware 3.0.0, cant remember reason why think ti has something to do with number of cpus you can fold on.


----------



## tmontney

Brooo. Nice laptop (Kalvadoss).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think you need vmware 3.0.0, cant remember reason why think ti has something to do with number of cpus you can fold on.


Because any version after 3 locks you in at max number of 4. You're able to set a custom number of processor cores in the config file. I don't know if any version higher than 3 but has 3 as the main number (like 3.1.6) locks you in. Wouldn't seem likely. Unless I can pull more PPD, I'm sticking with 3.0.0









And it makes sense now that you were directed to use VMWare Player 3







(when I said to upgrade to the latest). To think they went the opposite -- *downgrade* to support more processors


----------



## Atomfix

VMware 3.0.0 downloaded and installed, I'll need to restart to enable CPU virtualization, is it worth stopping the work unit that my CPU is working on now? or wait until 22 hours for it to finish then move to VM?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> VMware 3.0.0 downloaded and installed, I'll need to restart to enable CPU virtualization, is it worth stopping the work unit that my CPU is working on now? or wait until 22 hours for it to finish then move to VM?


Your work unit should just resume from its last save point. Default is to checkpoint every 15 minutes.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Your work unit should just resume from its last save point. Default is to checkpoint every 15 minutes.


I meant stopping the Windows CPU SMP so I can switch over to Linux CPU SMP folding, whilst leaveing my GPU to fold in Windows


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I meant stopping the Windows CPU SMP so I can switch over to Linux CPU SMP folding, whilst leaveing my GPU to fold in Windows


Guess I'm not too sure.

So... in my Ubuntu VM it'll fold successfully and upload the finished project. But it keeps getting stuck at "Cleaning up". It never downloads a new project. If I restart my VM, it starts folding correctly again. But I need to restart each time to get it going again. What's going wrong?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> VMware 3.0.0 downloaded and installed, I'll need to restart to enable CPU virtualization, is it worth stopping the work unit that my CPU is working on now? or wait until 22 hours for it to finish then move to VM?


I just installed ubuntu/VMware then it picked up a new work unit.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

At Atomfix, finish the unit and then fold in the VM. It's not good practise to leave good units in queue.

@tmontney

Run

Code:



Code:


cd */v7; gedit config.txt

In a new terminal. Post here what it says. *make sure to omit password and passkey before posting here







*


----------



## Atomfix

Ok, I'll finish the Windows CPU SMP work unit first before moving on to Linux CPU Folding, I'll set up the VM ready in the mean time


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> At Atomfix, finish the unit and then fold in the VM. It's not good practise to leave good units in queue.
> 
> @tmontney
> 
> Run
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd */v7; gedit config.txt
> 
> In a new terminal. Post here what it says. *make sure to omit password and passkey before posting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It'll happen again in another 8 hours. I'll post it here then.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, I don't need the log. I need the config file.


----------



## 428cobra

fired up another rig q9550 at 4.0 with 6870 my sig rig only showing around 25k ppd though maybe it will go up and do you need screenshot or something to be added to team


----------



## Atomfix

In VMware 3.0.0 I only have an option to select 4 Processor Cores, is that right?


----------



## Scott1541

1 hour 30 mins to go until I can switch over to a Linux VM


----------



## agussio

*FAHcore 0x16's SUCK!!!
*
That is all.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> In VMware 3.0.0 I only have an option to select 4 Processor Cores, is that right?


Yeah, you need to change numv to 8 etc. It's in another guide of WonderMutt and $ilent's post.

So, I'm in native Ubuntu 12.10. P7012 for 78k PPD, 1:08 TPF. Feels good to be back lol


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> It's not uncommon to have PPD incorrectly report. You are definitely not getting that much PPD. About half hour ago I was getting 2 to 3 million PPD. I should only be getting 30-38k. At that same time GPU usage spiked downward to about 20% then back up again. I'm using beta drivers so perhaps something bugged out. The spike happened again after I downgraded to 13.2 but I was noticing an increase of 1 PPD every refresh period (every 10-20 seconds). Usually it resolves itself but in my last case, my GPU went to 99.99% and stuck. I believe that'll cause you to fail or drop a WU.
> 
> It might do this often when you're not looking too. You just caught it by chance.


Thank you for the explanation. I really thought something was wrong so I rebooted. Though my temps were fine and everything seemed ok, it just seemed the correct thing to do at that time. I really had zero clue what was going on.

Anyway, isn't there usually a stats page for the contest we can check on to see how we're doing? If so I cannot find one for the CC this time around. Any links to one?

I apologize if this has already been posted.

Thank you
Andrew


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2nd post of this thread


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 2nd post of this thread


thank you very much


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> *FAHcore 0x16's SUCK!!!
> *
> That is all.


Yep.....


----------



## BeefCurtins

Sorry I havent been keeping up on this thread but was wondering if we ever come to a conclusion on sign-up or not for prizes and such ...... I know the name doesnt matter only team for folding and have been for a day ro so prior to fold start date ..... just wondering on the prize section


----------



## raiderxx

Hey guys. I'm a day late to the party but I don't think I'm too late. It looks like my GTX275 is doing some work, but the 6950 doesn't seem to be doing much of anything. I feel like I remember that ATI cards are pretty useless for this, so maybe I should just remove it from FAH? Also, my CPU is running at 100% but seems to be taking a lot of time to complete. Is there something extra I need to do for my i5?


----------



## BeefCurtins

time depends on what WU u have from my understanding ..... some of mine only take an hour or so .... some take 12 hours just depends on WU

just make sure ur Points Per Day are looking good


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> In VMware 3.0.0 I only have an option to select 4 Processor Cores, is that right?


You can edit the VMX file when you set it up

Quote:


> UNcheck "Power on after creation" and then finish setup of the VM. Now go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>Notepad. Go to File>Open and navigate to C:UsersyouruserDocumentsVirtual Machines"Name of your virtual machine" and open the "VMWare Virtual Machine Configuration" file that's there, it should have the name of the VM you created.(make sure, while browsing, you change from .txt files only to "All files" to see it) Add 8 next to "maxvcpus". Also add a line with "numvcpus=8". Save the file and go back to VMware.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Curious, am I the only NVidia guy that sees a drop when folding the beta core17 WUs?

Two 680 lightnings average ~34-43k PPD on regular old non-beta WUs
My 670 chuggs at around ~27-30k PPD on regulars.

All three of them drop to ~22-24k PPD when they pick up a beta core 17 WU.









Welp. dropping the beta flag so that you AMD guys can pick up on the 17 units I kept getting. Back to moar PPD!









Anyone know anything about the prizes system yet? sign-up?


----------



## RussianJ

Why is the front page still saying SOON instead of on now?

Only one of my 7970's will pick up core 17's. Both have beta flags right. Is there an advanced flag for smp to pull a bit more?


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Curious, am I the only NVidia guy that sees a drop when folding the beta core17 WUs?
> 
> Two 680 lightnings average ~34-43k PPD on regular old non-beta WUs
> My 670 chuggs at around ~27-30k PPD on regulars.
> 
> All three of them drop to ~22-24k PPD when they pick up a beta core 17 WU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp. dropping the beta flag so that you AMD guys can pick up on the 17 units I kept getting. Back to moar PPD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about the prizes system yet? sign-up?


I am doing 27.5k on my 670 and when I tired beta 17's it dropped to 23.5K So your not the only one and I gave up on them as well.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> You can edit the VMX file when you set it up


Great!, I'll do that, So I'll be setting the affinity of the VM task process to use 5 CPU cores, but the VM will virtualize the 5 cores into 8 threads?

Then I can use my last CPU core for the GPU folding client in Windows?

and for some reason the VM is very sluggish, just installed 12.10 Ubuntu 64bit, it installed fine with no problems, but when it gets to the Ubuntu desktop, it's very slow and non-responsive, 12.04 LTS worked fine, very fluid.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I am doing 27.5k on my 670 and when I tired beta 17's it dropped to 23.5K So your not the only one and I gave up on them as well.


Good to know that I wasn't the only person scratching my head with all this core 17 hub-ub.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> time depends on what WU u have from my understanding ..... some of mine only take an hour or so .... some take 12 hours just depends on WU
> 
> just make sure ur Points Per Day are looking good


does around 11K sound about right for my i5, 275, and 6950?


----------



## Faster_is_better

About 55k ppd average so far during the competition.









I like my line chart, the post on the 10th was 5k, then boom up to 65k on the 11th. Apparently several large ones completed that day. haha


----------



## Erick Silver

Anyone have a link to the CC Stats site?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

EVGA is leading...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> EVGA is leading...


That is not a link!









Just kidding.


----------



## Atomfix

Fixed the sluggish in Ubuntu, had to enable 3D acceleration, However, I took a screenshot, Did I load up the right [email protected] client?


----------



## stickg1

I get about 25K on my 670. Do I need to free up an SMP core for nvidia GPUs or is that only for AMD?


----------



## Erick Silver

I find that freeing up 1 core for GPU folding is very good for overall PPD. You lose a little on the cpu side but gain that ppd and more back on the GPU side.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> That is not a link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.


Oh, I never saw your post honestly. What timing









http://chimp.axihub.ca/

We're losing, hardcore.


----------



## Scott1541

We're doing alright on raw points


----------



## Erick Silver

We are losing because until about 3 days until the start of the CC there was pretty much no knowledge that it was happening other than PMs being mass sent. No carousel link and no Chimp on the front page. OCN Staff kinda dropped the ball. Not all of them, mind you. There were some of the staff that were trying to get it taken care of. But apparently a game of "Pass the Buck" was being played without the knowledge of the entire staff.


----------



## raiderxx

Someone mentioned that freeing up a core will help with the fact that my 6950 isn't working at all, but in the settings it is saying that the value should be a multiple of 2. Should I then make my i5 only run on two cores? My 275 seems to be doing well. All in all I am doing about 11K PPD. Does that sound right?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, we are supposed to be #2 in this group, raw points wise. We're team #3 in the world and [H]ard doesn't compete in the CC. It explains why we are losing overall. High handicap because were a big team but relatively low output...


----------



## Scott1541

My first WU drops in under 8 mins


----------



## Erick Silver

I fold -smp5 on my X6 and -smp3 on the wifes x4 regularly. I suppose it depends on the client that you are using. I use the console because the client does not recognize my card as a core 15 card but as a core 11.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Someone mentioned that freeing up a core will help with the fact that my 6950 isn't working at all, but in the settings it is saying that the value should be a multiple of 2. Should I then make my i5 only run on two cores? My 275 seems to be doing well. All in all I am doing about 11K PPD. Does that sound right?


Your 2500k should get more than 11k on its own

Its kinda tricky to get an AMD and a Nvidia to play nice in the same box

If you are getting Core x17 on your AMD card it should get at least 10k, and not use much CPU power

If you are getting core x16 on your AMD it will need CPU power to fold

Ugg .... probably confusing ... lol you have to many variables

Try this, just use the 2500 and the 275 and see what happens

Edit: I need coffee lol


----------



## Scott1541

Getting 14k PPD on Ubuntu (VM)







Today I've only been getting 10k in windows.


----------



## BeefCurtins

holy cow we are getting our asses beat lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No surprise...
I've been folding non stop since the beginning. I won't be turning off my baby until this cc is over.


----------



## DizZz

setting up my 2p 2660 rig right now! should be folding within the hour


----------



## Atomfix

Great, I've changed the CPU priority in Task manager, and my PPD has gone from 13.2K to 19.5K,


----------



## BeefCurtins

same .... just hate to see that we are so far behind ..... oh well its all good in the end for a good cause


----------



## phillyd

So I think I'm folding. How do I check progress?


----------



## Scott1541

Are all the folders that don't have a competing team just joining EVGA or something? Or do they just have a warehouse full of EVGA GPUs somewhere for folding?


----------



## RussianJ

just passed the 100k PPD mark for the first time.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So I think I'm folding. How do I check progress?


Did you get a passkey?If you have completed WUs this website updates every hour

If so you can check here http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> just passed the 100k PPD mark for the first time.


Nice man!! I know all of our power companies are loving us!!


----------



## phillyd

None of this stuff makes any sense to me.
I am very computer literate and somehow this is all gibberish.
i typed in my donor name and passkey and i found no results.

I don't know what ANYTHING about folding means except ppd, and even then I don't have a grasp for what the values mean. The guides aren't really helping.
I'm pretty sure I'm just ******ed lol.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Are all the folders that don't have a competing team just joining EVGA or something? Or do they just have a warehouse full of EVGA GPUs somewhere for folding?


No, EVGA is just that much more powerful than the rest. They have 2.5x our output. Previous years we were competing against 65-75% of EVGA averaged out and they beat us in raw points each time. Now that all team points count, they are on a different level. Only [H]ard could beat them at that point (which at this point are still losing slightly in output to EVGA).

A lot of Bigadv folders make the difference. The big hitters...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> None of this stuff makes any sense to me.
> I am very computer literate and somehow this is all gibberish.
> i typed in my donor name and passkey and i found no results.
> 
> I don't know what ANYTHING about folding means except ppd, and even then I don't have a grasp for what the values mean. The guides aren't really helping.
> I'm pretty sure I'm just ******ed lol.


lol... I dont know how long it takes until it starts reporting, just make sure you passkey is correct and it should show up soon

Its a bit confusing at first







dont worry you will get it


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> lol... I dont know how long it takes until it starts reporting, just make sure you passkey is correct and it should show up soon
> 
> Its a bit confusing at first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry you will get it


thanks, know of any explainitlikeim5 type guides?


----------



## Hukkel

Perhaps you should start with what you don't understand. Maybe some questions can be answered here.

Do EVGA also have company servers helping out? I mean that helps A LOT. Or do they just all run 4p systems with 4 titans in it?


----------



## Majorhi

I swithched over to Ubuntu and my PPD credit is low after completing WU's. FahControl and HFM read a decent PPD but after completion and looking at the WU history I see a very low credit for it. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Perhaps you should start with what you don't understand. Maybe some questions can be answered here.
> 
> Do EVGA also have company servers helping out? I mean that helps A LOT. Or do they just all run 4p systems with 4 titans in it?


We have only a few 4P users. Arvidab is our biggest hitter currently. He has 2x 4x 6190s (yeah those are 96 cores







), and of course his 3770K, 3570K, the AMD and nVidia CPUs. EVGA has 5 of those big hitters (inder372, Macaholic, mmillion, Horvat, Highfiver) and a lot more bigadv folders. They also have EVGA bucks (paid folding).


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I like how everyone is helping eachother getting high points. I think my gtx670 is doing 15s and obtaining 25k ppd. My i5-2500 is doing about 8-9000 ppd.


Not sure if you've caught mine and a few others recommending the use of only 3 cores for smp, then dedicating the gpu cycles to the 4th core. this should help net more over all points. If you want to save these setting through the task manager, a program called "prio" can allow you to do that. It will save priority and affinity settings.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I swithched over to Ubuntu and my PPD credit is low after completing WU's. FahControl and HFM read a decent PPD but after completion and looking at the WU history I see a very low credit for it. Am I doing something wrong?


Sounds like an issue with your FAH user key. Make sure that is properly entered in the client. If the points in the log are more that the points credited, you didn't get the QRB (quick return bonus). and that usually related to the key.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> lol... I dont know how long it takes until it starts reporting, just make sure you passkey is correct and it should show up soon
> 
> Its a bit confusing at first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry you will get it
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, know of any explainitlikeim5 type guides?
Click to expand...

Link > http://www.xlr8gaming.net/?page=topic&id=143713

*Clients*
Clients refers to the particular [email protected] application that is downloaded. For example, GPU2, SMP, console client, etc.

*Dumping*
The process of deleting a work unit in hopes of getting a better one. Highly looked down upon.

*Early Unit End or EUE*
A work unit that has improperly ended.

*EOC*
A very popular [email protected] stats site, just type your name into the Name Search and click Search. Make sure you click on your username before you link to your stats though.

*FAHMon*
FAHMon is a folding progress monitor that allows you to check local and remote work unit percentages.

*FCF*
An acronym of Stanford Universities [email protected] forum.

*Final Deadline*
The last date that Stanford University will give you credit for the work unit. It will also be reassigned before this deadline so they are sure to get results from the work unit.

*Flags*
Additional lines of text that are added after a pathway to add additional functionality, such as -verbosity 9 which makes it wordy, -forceasm which makes it force SSE instructions.

*Folder or Folders*
A person running [email protected]

*Folding Username*
The chosen username by a person running [email protected] The username should be the same if running multiple computers and ideally should be the same as your forum username.

*Frame times*
Every work unit has a set number of frames, the lower the frame times the higher the points per day. Next to the percent of the work unit is the number of steps, which also refers to this.

*GPU Folding*
Folding on a graphics card.

*GPU1*
This is the first version of GPU folding that took place until early June 2008. It only supported up to the x19xx cards and is no longer in production.

*GPU2*
GPU2 folding is the new power-house folding and supports all of the newer NVIDIA and ATI graphics cards with CUDA. Supports all the newer graphics cards starting with the 8 series NVIDIA cards.

*GPU3*
A new version of GPU folding that should be out sometime in the future.

*Gromacs*
One of Stanford's many different types of cores. The second major type of core, which is extremely common.

*GUI client*
The graphical user interface client commonly associated with single core folding. May also be used with GPU2 folding and any other clients that have some sort of graphics and do not run in the console.

*Log file or Folding logfile*
The main [email protected] logfile, it is commonly found in the directory in which you installed [email protected] It is usually named FAHlog.txt. If you can't find it, do a search with Windows.

*Points*
The credit given for completing a work unit. These points vary on the work unit.

*PPD*
PPD is the 7 day average of points in a day. It is most commonly referred to from EOC as the 24 hours points average.

*PRCG*
The project, run clone and gen of the work unit you are running. Found in the directory from which you are folding in, in the logfile FAHlog.txt.

*Preferred Deadline*
The date Stanford University would like the completed work unit.

*PS3 folding or PS3 client*
The PlayStation 3 can also fold and when people use this they are referring to this client.

*Qfix*
A simple utility to help submit a work unit that has improperly ended during an early unit end. Most useful for Windows SMP. Instructions can be found Here.

*SMP, SMP Client, or SMP Folding*
SMP is a really technical term, which means Symmetric MultiProcessing. In folding terms, it is an advanced client that takes advantage of dual cores and above.

*Tinker*
The first core produced by Stanford, which is still common in today's Folding.

*WU, work unit, wu, or any variation of this*
Work Unit is the thing you are folding when you run [email protected]


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I swithched over to Ubuntu and my PPD credit is low after completing WU's. FahControl and HFM read a decent PPD but after completion and looking at the WU history I see a very low credit for it. Am I doing something wrong?


Is your cpu over clocked?? and have you allocated the gpu's cpu cycles to a specific thread?? this has been a big help, and I'm considering make a quick and easy guide.
With the virtual machine running along side windows and the gpu's load on the cpu, you will take a decent hit on SMP points. Find the VM, process in task manager, and limit it to only three cores, then assign the GPU "core" process to the open core. You also have to set the client in the VM to SMP3. Hope this helps.

EDIT: didn't even think about the bonus points from 10 smp units completed. definitely check the passkey


----------



## Majorhi

I checked my passkey in the config on my other machine and they are the same.

Edit...or maybe not. I just combed through my emails to last May and found an email from Stanford. Hopefully this resolves the issue.

But now my question is why do I have two different passkeys to begin with?


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Is your cpu over clocked?? and have you allocated the gpu's cpu cycles to a specific thread?? this has been a big help, and I'm considering make a quick and easy guide.
> With the virtual machine running along side windows and the gpu's load on the cpu, you will take a decent hit on SMP points. Find the VM, process in task manager, and limit it to only three cores, then assign the GPU "core" process to the open core. You also have to set the client in the VM to SMP3. Hope this helps.
> 
> EDIT: didn't even think about the bonus points from 10 smp units completed. definitely check the passkey


I'm not running vmware of windows or ubuntu. It a full Ubuntu installation. I used team viewer to remote access to the other pc running windows that has hfm running on it for the screen grab. I'm not currently running my GPU's as there is no support for AMD's IIRC. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It takes around 48hrs to see it being reported. I was also confused myself. I thought of creating a video guide in fact


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Weird units...

This one stabilizes round 1:25 TPF


----------



## stickg1

I dropped one core on my 3570K and now my GTX 670 is getting better PPD. But only about 2K better, and I lost about 5K by dropping a core. So I will see how the next set of WU's go as both are close to finishing, before I change it back. I have a Core17 7226 on my 670 right now.


----------



## CloudX

Pretty much have been getting a steady 74k PPD on my sig, It's mashing!! 68 hours straight so far!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Steadily climbing over the 60...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CloudX

Lol I download vmplayer and Ubuntu because of all the reports in this thread... Must do chores.. Let machine fold!! Haha.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I'm not running vmware of windows or ubuntu. It a full Ubuntu installation. I used team viewer to remote access to the other pc running windows that has hfm running on it for the screen grab. I'm not currently running my GPU's as there is no support for AMD's IIRC. Thanks for the input though.


Ok, then it's a server error on the other end. It will take a bit for it to be right. I had this issue before.

EDIT:
OH DAMN YOU, I got ninjad







. See it's a common issue


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Steadily climbing over the 60...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome man! I can't get my 2600k to very high clocks, it needs 1.32V for 4.4 GHz. :/ But even there it's doing around 36-40k PPD.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Lol I download vmplayer and Ubuntu because of all the reports in this thread... *Must do chores.. Let machine fold!* Haha.


Speaks the truth!


----------



## Asustweaker

I have my own little issue now







. I was just checking on my i7 rig in the computer room, when i noticed that Afterburner was showing consistent drops in GPU usage. It does seem to be affecting the points out put. Is this normal, maybe a drop off between the nodes??


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> That's awesome man! I can't get my 2600k to very high clocks, it needs 1.32V for 4.4 GHz. :/ But even there it's doing around 36-40k PPD.


I could do much better. In fact a 2500K or 3570K can easily do this. Something is wrong on this unit. I usually get 1:06-1:10 TPF, not 1:19-1:22


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I could do much better. In fact a 2500K or 3570K can easily do this. Something is wrong on this unit. I usually get 1:06-1:10 TPF, not 1:19-1:22


What flags do you have on the slot to get that unit?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

There isn't really a flag for it. I usually get them during daytime (15:00 - 19:00) and then I get one or two 7808/7809. You can filter some out by adding advanced flag. That does increase the chance to get 6943 failing units as well though


----------



## arvidab

Damn, we're average...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> At Atomfix, finish the unit and then fold in the VM. It's not good practise to leave good units in queue.
> 
> @tmontney
> 
> Run
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd */v7; gedit config.txt
> 
> In a new terminal. Post here what it says. *make sure to omit password and passkey before posting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just that it's _config*.xml*_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, I don't need the log. I need the config file.


Then you should give proper instructions...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lol

My instructions are getting worse after all the PMs and requests since the TC


----------



## kzim9

Well I finally decide to fold the 2600k/580. With all my rigs going but 2, I am near the 350k PPD which is a bit lower than I remember.

The thing that sucks is durning the day on weekdays I am going to have to go down to 2 rigs. I want to try and keep the hydro bill down a bit if I can. I'll turn them on after 6pm cause thats when the lower hydro rates kick in. Also I will be adding another 2 rigs at night to bring me to a total of 9 rigs at night.

All for a good cause, but I can't go broke due to $500 hydro bills.....


----------



## Atomfix

Give up with Ubuntu, I installed the [email protected] Client from [email protected] homepage, it installed through thr Ubuntu Software Center, it popped up asking me for my Username, Password, Team Number etc... click on the forward button, then nothing..... Don't know where to launch it, or where it's gone


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If only we could get those Core 17 OCN score would double or triple.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Give up with Ubuntu, I installed the [email protected] Client from [email protected] homepage, it installed through thr Ubuntu Software Center, it popped up asking me for my Username, Password, Team Number etc... click on the forward button, then nothing..... Don't know where to launch it, or where it's gone


I have a guide in the folding section "Ubuntu Easy install Client v7"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If only we could get those Core 17 OCN score would double or triple.


No, we need bigadv folders for that. GPUs don't give that many points.


----------



## mkclan

...and again core 16


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, we need bigadv folders for that. GPUs don't give that many points.


I'm sure this has been gone over before, but what exactly are bigadv folders?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm sure this has been gone over before, but what exactly are bigadv folders?


rigs with at least 16 threads to run the -bigadv flag


----------



## dman811

Oh, so basically people with 2P and 4P rigs?


----------



## Tenchuu

SO the last two nights my rig ends up doing something strange. it don't crash, but after 5 hours wit won't turn on without a reset, and work was not completed after about 4.5-5 hours. screen saver is blank, sleep is off, hibernate if off, shut down disk was on 30 min, but now i changed that to off.

working on windows 7 64 bit only programs running were HFM, FAHcore, open HArdware monitor and CPUID.
background was rain meter, display fusions pro, and Microsoft security essentials (it was supposed to run a scheduled at 2am tonight, i turned that off as well)

Been searching a while on this, and going nowhere. any ideas?


----------



## navynuke499

just sent an 8103 worth about 330k, and just picked up another one. i hope they keep coming like this.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I have a guide in the folding section "Ubuntu Easy install Client v7"
> No, we need bigadv folders for that. GPUs don't give that many points.


Thanks, I'll give it a look now.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> SO the last two nights my rig ends up doing something strange. it don't crash, but after 5 hours wit won't turn on without a reset, and work was not completed after about 4.5-5 hours. screen saver is blank, sleep is off, hibernate if off, shut down disk was on 30 min, but now i changed that to off.
> 
> working on windows 7 64 bit only programs running were HFM, FAHcore, open HArdware monitor and CPUID.
> background was rain meter, display fusions pro, and Microsoft security essentials (it was supposed to run a scheduled at 2am tonight, i turned that off as well)
> 
> Been searching a while on this, and going nowhere. any ideas?


this happened to me as well. i figured it was because we had a few hot days so i reduced my overclock and all has been working well for the past 3 days.


----------



## Asustweaker

It seems we are on pace for an 18million point day!! hopefully more!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726


----------



## arvidab

PSU didn't make it here in time, it was supposed to but the stupid shipping company misplaced it somewhere.








Maybe I should fire up another rig though...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> But now my question is why do I have two different passkeys to begin with?


Because you once help the great Laundromatic win TC...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Lol
> 
> My instructions are getting worse after all the PMs and requests since the TC


It's at least good to see that you're folding again and in native Linux.


----------



## Atomfix

I can't run my Ubuntu Virtual Machine in VMware 3.0.0 with the edited config file to allow me to run 8 CPU thread, I says my host computer only has 6 CPU cores


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> this happened to me as well. i figured it was because we had a few hot days so i reduced my overclock and all has been working well for the past 3 days.


I'll give it a shot, i have to restart for VMware anyways. Both these times were at night with a fan blowing 40F air into the room, seemed strange that it didn't happen during the day when it was 76F in the room and i was using the computer.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I can't run my Ubuntu Virtual Machine in VMware 3.0.0 with the edited config file to allow me to run 8 CPU thread, I says my host computer only has 6 CPU cores


Well your CPU does only have 6 cores being a 1055T. As far as I know threads like on Intel chips are not included AMD CPUs.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I can't run my Ubuntu Virtual Machine in VMware 3.0.0 with the edited config file to allow me to run 8 CPU thread, I says my host computer only has 6 CPU cores


So change it to 6...


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm a day late to the party but I don't think I'm too late. It looks like my GTX275 is doing some work, but the 6950 doesn't seem to be doing much of anything. I feel like I remember that ATI cards are pretty useless for this, so maybe I should just remove it from FAH? Also, my CPU is running at 100% but seems to be taking a lot of time to complete. Is there something extra I need to do for my i5?


Drop you i5 to 3 cores.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh, so basically people with 2P and 4P rigs?


exactly


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Someone mentioned that freeing up a core will help with the fact that my 6950 isn't working at all, but in the settings it is saying that the value should be a multiple of 2. Should I then make my i5 only run on two cores? My 275 seems to be doing well. All in all I am doing about 11K PPD. Does that sound right?
> 
> 
> 
> Your 2500k should get more than 11k on its own
> Its kinda tricky to get an AMD and a Nvidia to play nice in the same box
> If you are getting Core x17 on your AMD card it should get at least 10k, and not use much CPU power
> If you are getting core x16 on your AMD it will need CPU power to fold
> 
> Ugg .... probably confusing ... lol you have to many variables
> 
> Try this, just use the 2500 and the 275 and see what happens
> 
> Edit: I need coffee lol
Click to expand...

Just dropped my 6950 and now my ppd is about 5500. Should I wait longer? Do things have to update? I have been folding for a few hours now.

I see that FAH recognizes that I have been folding, but I don't see my name on the Team Page. Will it update at a later time?

This is what my client looks like right now:


----------



## agussio

WOW...

just went into task manager and set all my FAH processes to high priority and PPD jumped 5K. wich I know about that one sooner. Will I have to do that for every WU or does the process stay running even with Wu changes?

Wonder if it works in Ubuntu?


----------



## Geneaux

Wow, I justed started folding again yesterday only to find theres a competition going on.


----------



## stickg1

Sigh, my poor little Athlon 64 X2 5800+ is struggling to fold my 5770. I don't even have the CPU folding and it's at 100% usage and the 5770 is only getting 60% usage. I get 3700K PPD on the 5770 on that PC but when I had it in the other PC (with a 1055t) it was good for about 5200K PPD and would run between 95-99% GPU usage. I moved it because I didn't want to sacrifice 1055t cores for a measly 5770. Oh well, maybe this will give me an excuse to upgrade my HTPC


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> WOW...
> 
> just went into task manager and set all my FAH processes to high priority and PPD jumped 5K. wich I know about that one sooner. Will I have to do that for every WU or does the process stay running even with Wu changes?
> 
> Wonder if it works in Ubuntu?


It resets every unit (the core is shut down every time).

In Windows, I think you can accomplish the fixing of the priority with Process Lasso. I haven't tried it myself though.

I don't know if something similar exists for Linux, but I would be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> It resets every unit (the core is shut down every time).
> 
> In Windows, I think you can accomplish the fixing of the priority with Process Lasso. I haven't tried it myself though.
> 
> I don't know if something similar exists for Linux, but I would be surprised if it didn't.


This is true unless you're running a VM. You can set the prioriy of the VM to high and it won't revert back


----------



## Faster_is_better

According to the stats page, we would have to double or triple our PPD to be competitive in this chimp challenge?


----------



## theamdman

I know it's late but may I still join. I just finished getting 2 Deneb Rigs together.


----------



## arvidab

We had a massive peak in Feb to April last year, and our handicap is calculated in regard on how our output were a year ago. It really doesn't help us against other teams as their point graphs looks more "normal", OCAU had a peak too though, EVGA had a dip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> I know it's late but may I still join. I just finished getting 2 Deneb Rigs together.


Hardly late, we have only been going for just over a day. Welcome, nonetheless!


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> We had a massive peak in Feb to April last year, and our handicap is calculated in regard on how our output were a year ago. It really doesn't help us against other teams as their point graphs looks more "normal", OCAU had a peak too though, EVGA had a dip.
> Hardly late, we have only been going for just over a day. Welcome, nonetheless!


Thanks mate, I might have another Regor and C2D rig running Chimp also... hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sigh, my poor little Athlon 64 X2 5800+ is struggling to fold my 5770. I don't even have the CPU folding and it's at 100% usage and the 5770 is only getting 60% usage. I get 3700K PPD on the 5770 on that PC but when I had it in the other PC (with a 1055t) it was good for about 5200K PPD and would run between 95-99% GPU usage. I moved it because I didn't want to sacrifice 1055t cores for a measly 5770. Oh well, maybe this will give me an excuse to upgrade my HTPC


That is really strange because my 1090T only gets about 100PPD if i switch from 5 to 4 cores ( and wait an hour) and only gains me about 200ppd if i turn off the GPU and fold on all 6 cores (waited about 45 min to see difference)

Also moving Fahcorea4 priority up to high netted me 0ppd, so it is back to normal. I got bored and set up a virtual machine for my CPU once I finish fy first CPU WU.


----------



## nagle3092

Anything I should add to the V7 client under windows for my titans?


----------



## Atomfix

I'm having issues running Fahcontrol in Ubuntu 12.04 running in VMWare 3.0.0 "I followed the Guide that Blademaster created"
Quote:


> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
> 
> fahcontrol: Depends: python-support (>= 0.90.0) but it is not installed
> Depends: python-gnome2 but it is not installed


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm having issues running Fahcontrol in Ubuntu 12.04 running in VMWare 3.0.0 "I followed the Guide that Blademaster created"


Open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install python-gnome2


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install python-gnome2


This is what I get when I typed that in.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm having issues running Fahcontrol in Ubuntu 12.04 running in VMWare 3.0.0 "I followed the Guide that Blademaster created"
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
> 
> fahcontrol: Depends: python-support (>= 0.90.0) but it is not installed
> Depends: python-gnome2 but it is not installed
Click to expand...

Did you do the _sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8_ bit?

Or try the _sudo apt-get -f_ command?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> This is what I get when I typed that in.


Do apt-get -f install. It should finish after that


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Do apt-get -f install. It should finish after that


I got this after typing that in.

[email protected]:~$ apt-get -f install
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I got this after typing that in.
> 
> [email protected]:~$ apt-get -f install
> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?


.
sorry, sudo apt-get -f install


----------



## arvidab

Need to be _sudo_ in front.


----------



## arvidab

:|


----------



## terryxviet

There goes my months power bill.


----------



## Atomfix

It worked, but it couldn't download everything because it couldn't find the packages on the server or something, and if I try to use Update Manager, and update all 160 updates, it says the package system is broken









Should I just reinstall Ubuntu, update all the 160 updates then make an attempt to install Fahcontrol?


----------



## Tenchuu

Just checking and i doubt it, but is there any flags to only get small WU. I am realizing that my main core WU lasted 3 days, and gave me 1800 points. in that time the laptop finsihed one for 500, and the GPU as finished 2 for 2224 and 1835 points respectily, and i need a fast 10 to start netting bonus.

......and pulled a core 17....


----------



## TheGrapist

hope it's not to late to start,have my i5 3570k @4.3 running and a 9800gtx+ will be up soon.


----------



## phillyd

Alright I've gotten some idea of how the folding stuff works, and what things mean. I guess I should ask how I can control how much of my gpu/cpu are being used to fold and when. Also how to optimize ppd from my setup. The GUI client I got isn't exactly easy to figure out either.


----------



## phillyd

Edit: oops


----------



## Nitrogannex

I wonder if when I do the CC this year I'll actually get a badge


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> Just checking and i doubt it, but is there any flags to only get small WU. I am realizing that my main core WU lasted 3 days, and gave me 1800 points. in that time the laptop finsihed one for 500, and the GPU as finished 2 for 2224 and 1835 points respectily, and i need a fast 10 to start netting bonus.
> 
> ......and pulled a core 17....


Name: max-packet-size
Value: small


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist*
> 
> hope it's not to late to start,have my i5 3570k @4.3 running and a 9800gtx+ will be up soon.


Anyone can start anytime within the 10 day timeframe









edit: just rememer to add team 37726


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I wonder if when I do the CC this year I'll actually get a badge


PM axipher If you are missing any badges.


----------



## stickg1

Wheres the link for stats? I keep forgetting to bookmark it..


----------



## kzim9

Finally puling in over 100k ppd on the 3930 / 680's rig.

Two 8071's and a 7808. Hopefully this keeps up. Had a rash of low ppd WU's at the start.....


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wheres the link for stats? I keep forgetting to bookmark it..


Here: http://folding.axihub.ca/ccteam.php


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Here: http://folding.axihub.ca/ccteam.php


Thanks dude!

UGH the handicap pisses me off lol. I don't get why we have such a low handicap!! OCF has 2.23 and we get 1.23?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terryxviet*
> 
> There goes my months power bill.


I know the feeling...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Here: http://folding.axihub.ca/ccteam.php
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude!
> 
> UGH the handicap pisses me off lol. I don't get why we have such a low handicap!! OCF has 2.23 and we get 1.23?
Click to expand...

We had a huge peak in our production last Feb, March and April, ~550-650mil/month where it normally were around 350mil/month. If I got it right they used the production of the teams a year ago as a base for our handicap.


----------



## SeD669

My blizzard account got hacked now I gotta clean my pc and re-install some antivirus stuff.... folding on hold







ill be up soon I hope


----------



## Ithanul

Well, got both rigs going now. The 1090T doing very well.







Just need to later OC that baby.








My poor first build, o what a mess it was. XD Did not know what the crap I was doing back then.


Looks so much better with the new parts. And my first CPU that has more than four cores.


I averaging around 51K PPD all together with that rig.








Main Rig though doing 53K PPD. So, I giving it my all on this.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, got both rigs going now. The 1090T doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to later OC that baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor first build, o what a mess it was. XD Did not know what the crap I was doing back then.
> 
> 
> Looks so much better with the new parts. And my first CPU that has more than four cores.
> 
> 
> I averaging around 51K PPD all together with that rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Rig though doing 53K PPD. So, I giving it my all on this.










nice parts, but now for some cable management XD

I don't know if we needed verification or not, but following last years rules heres my verification


----------



## $ilent

Back to folding, has anyone considered using onboard IGP to allow full folding priority to go straight to the gpu? Just had a storm moment this afternoon thinking "My pc is sluggish whilst folding on the gpu, why not just use the IGP and let it fold full whack on the gpu then?"

Would it work?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice parts, but now for some cable management XD


Hardly anywhere in that case to hide cables. Tried my best though.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hardly anywhere in that case to hide cables. Tried my best though.


DUCT TAPE!

just kidding. Yeah I know.

better than my first time around


Spoiler: Warning: prepare to throw up!


----------



## Asustweaker

any one know of a guide for v7 install on ubuntu, other than the easy one in the guides? I had a lot of trouble with the control not working properly.


----------



## $ilent

What sort of control problems are you having asustweaker?

lol nope, not a prius a ford fiesta. It must be because its a european car and not American.

Is anyone on here selling or know someone who might be selling a cheap 2500k/2600k for folding? I got a spare ASUS p8p67 pro mobo laying round, only needs a cheap cpu and psu and I can get it folding.


----------



## kyismaster

well, since we are taking a leap through time:

heres the history:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















*after the world went to chaos*










*I found water cooling
*









*I soon became addicted*



















*And then I became broke, and lost everything and was left with:*








lol

Last Picture rig stats:
i7 2600k - Raystorm
XSPC Custom AX240
Fractal R4 Titanium
Coolermaster 850w SPH Hybrid
Gigabyte 7870
16gb LPF - Crucial Ballistik (( sammy god ram sized ))
Monsoon Fittings
XSPC Dual Bay
1TB Seagate
120gb Samsung 830 SSD


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What sort of control problems are you having asustweaker?
> 
> lol nope, not a prius a ford fiesta. It must be because its a european car and not American.
> 
> Is anyone on here selling or know someone who might be selling a cheap 2500k/2600k for folding? I got a spare ASUS p8p67 pro mobo laying round, only needs a cheap cpu and psu and I can get it folding.


Maybe you could contact CSCoder4ever, as he is looking to sell his 2500K. And since when does Ford make imports? Actually forget that question, we are in the modern world where anything we don't want to happen will happen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The more I'm on OCN, the LESS I want to fold for them...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The more I'm on OCN, the LESS I want to fold for them...


but WHY?


----------



## $ilent

Hmm, not sure if there has been something missed, but lets not marr the CC with these discussions. I think theres a time and a place









So...who has a 2500k for me!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Depending on outcome: will go into consideration if I'll stop my contributions to this event. Quite on topic actually.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hmm, not sure if there has been something missed, but lets not marr the CC with these discussions. I think theres a time and a place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...who has a 2500k for me!


Did you PM CSCoder4ever about his 2500K? As far as the warning stuff goes, I definitely think I missed something...


----------



## Tenchuu

FYI for anyone wondering, a HD5770 chokes on a core 17, ever OC it maxes out CPU @ 99% and takes forever.


----------



## sargentsmite

Try being a moderator and babysitting, then you might opt to err on the side you question.

If anyone needs help with setting up an I7 paired to a Nvidia Kepler GPU. Ive been getting 90k+ ppd.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm actually seen to have a somewhat respectable role on XDA and also admin of two android rom developing forums.
But yet in my time I've never treated anyone like that...
I'm no religious guy but: treat your neighbours, how you'd like to be treated : that's my motto.
Anyway, seen enough in my short time here. My pc is looking at me with 62k ppd, telling me: why are you doing this to me?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm actually seen to have a somewhat respectable role on XDA and also admin of two android rom developing forums.
> But yet in my time I've never treated anyone like that...
> I'm no religious guy but: treat your neighbours, how you'd like to be treated : that's my motto.
> Anyway, seen enough in my short time here. My pc is looking at me with 62k ppd, telling me: why are you doing this to me?


Whatever man. To each their own, I guess.

I'm fine folding for OCN, even though I've gotten a few posts taken down, it's more like whatever, wasn't a life changing post anyways, get on with my life. I find the community helpful for a ton of computer stuff, it's helped me out a ton, and it has a really good folding community I've found too.


----------



## $ilent

We need moar ppd!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

True to the above two posts


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> We need moar ppd!!


Trying, but need more optimization. My PPD's only around 12K.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Trying, but need more optimization. My PPD's only around 12K.


Agreed!

When is the OPENMML or whatever that's apparently 2x faster releasing? We need moar points!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Depending on outcome: will go into consideration if I'll stop my contributions to this event. Quite on topic actually.


Sorry to hear that, mate.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> We need moar ppd!!


Breaks out my Tandy Color Computer III......we will win this thing now!!!!


----------



## dman811

I'll give us 392 more points in about 2 hours.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> We need moar ppd!!


Finally got my old 2P X5460 rig running. That should be another 30-60k. Working on getting my Plex server folding. Another 2P LGA771 rig. It won't be much, but it'll be something


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> Agreed!
> 
> When is the OPENMML or whatever that's apparently 2x faster releasing? We need moar points!


At least you are on the Intel/nVidia platform - PPD is terrible with anything AMD from the last generation.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> At least you are on the Intel/nVidia platform - PPD is terrible with anything AMD from the last generation.


I hear you there I am folding with a FX 6200 and its only getting 5k and takes all day to do one WU I would fold on my MSI GT70 laptop but I literally burned up and old laptop folding. Was an Everatec or something like that...smoke shot out.......I caught it before it flamed up. Pretty hilarious now that I think about it.


----------



## Noskcaj

my amd 7950 is getting a tiny PPD, and is only on 40% useage. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> my amd 7950 is getting a tiny PPD, and is only on 40% useage. what am i doing wrong?


Using Beta drivers...I think somewhere in this thread someone talked about using the Beta drivers.


----------



## sayaman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm actually seen to have a somewhat respectable role on XDA and also admin of two android rom developing forums.
> But yet in my time I've never treated anyone like that...
> I'm no religious guy but: treat your neighbours, how you'd like to be treated : that's my motto.
> Anyway, seen enough in my short time here. My pc is looking at me with 62k ppd, telling me: why are you doing this to me?


I've been to some pretty rough forums in my day. Worst ones were team xecuter and ddrfreak. Compared to them, these guys are pretty tame. I for one welcome your posts, and hope to see more. Thanks for folding!


----------



## Xyxox

I think next year the handicap should take more than a few months into account and actually utilize a full years worth of folding stats, including the previous Chimp Challenge. A full year would serve to take into account any anomalous periods.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Using Beta drivers...I think somewhere in this thread someone talked about using the Beta drivers.


i'm not using beta drivers, just 13.1


----------



## Asustweaker

just got my v7 up and running in linux. but my ppd is like 5500 on 7 threads of my i7 @ 4.25 ghz. something isn't right

EDIT: just had my biggest producing day yet, 119k points


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> my amd 7950 is getting a tiny PPD, and is only on 40% useage. what am i doing wrong?


You need to add this to your configuration of your gpu client under "extra slot options"

Name: client-type
value: beta

I am getting a ppd of almost 40k right now on my 7950 with core 17. Someone said there weren't any left so they must have released some more.


----------



## ASSSETS

If you have low gpu usage, maybe you should lower number of cpu cores you using for folding.


----------



## Asustweaker

ok $ilent, i think i figured out the issue i'm having with my vm linux v7.

This is odd, i have 2 slots in my fahcontrol, yet only 1 should be running.


I found the config file to edit the slots, since you can not do it through the fahcontrol. but i can't just open the file and edit it, says i don't have permission. what command do i use to edit the config file. It's in "/etc/FahClient"


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> ok $ilent, i think i figured out the issue i'm having with my vm linux v7.
> 
> I found the config file to edit the slots, since you can not do it through the fahcontrol. but i can't just open the file and edit it, says i don't have permission. what command do i use to edit the config file. It's in "/etc/FahClient"


sudo nano /etc/FahClient/config.xml


----------



## NFL

Really wish my computer was working right now


----------



## Rylo

I apologise if this has been covered in the preceding posts, but here is my dilemma: I'm running Windows 8 and I've installed both BOINC and [email protected] in the past, but I was really unimpressed with the quality of both programs and their installations (FaH in particular wouldn't uninstall) and I vowed never to install them again. I'd really like to participate in folding and so I installed Linux Mint inside VMware Player and I'm currently folding at ~20,000 PPD.

Now, from past experience, I know that with my GPUs crunching as well, I can get ~90,000 PPD, so my question is, is there any way for me to utilise my GPUs inside of this virtual machine (using CUDA, for example)? If there is, is it accessible to a complete Linux noob like myself?









Sorry to sort of hijack the thread, I'll move this to a new post if need be, but I thought somebody might know off the bat.

Thanks.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylo*
> 
> I apologise if this has been covered in the preceding posts, but here is my dilemma: I'm running Windows 8 and I've installed both BOINC and [email protected] in the past, but I was really unimpressed with the quality of both programs and their installations (FaH in particular wouldn't uninstall) and I vowed never to install them again. I'd really like to participate in folding and so I installed Linux Mint inside VMware Player and I'm currently folding at ~20,000 PPD.
> 
> Now, from past experience, I know that with my GPUs crunching as well, I can get ~90,000 PPD, so my question is, is there any way for me to utilise my GPUs inside of this virtual machine (using CUDA, for example)? If there is, is it accessible to a complete Linux noob like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to sort of hijack the thread, I'll move this to a new post if need be, but I thought somebody might know off the bat.
> 
> Thanks.


To have GPU folding be a possibility inside of Linux you'll need to use Wine to run the Windows based FAHClient. I haven't set any of my GPUs up that way and don't know where you point you, but I do know that's what you're going to have to do until PG releases a GPU core for Linux.


----------



## Rylo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> To have GPU folding be a possibility inside of Linux you'll need to use Wine to run the Windows based FAHClient. I haven't set any of my GPUs up that way and don't know where you point you, but I do know that's what you're going to have to do until PG releases a GPU core for Linux.


Well, at the moment, as far as i can tell I'm using VMWare's proprietary display drivers, and I don't seem to be able to install the official Nvidia drivers (it's not detecting my cards at all). Would Wine actually fix this?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylo*
> 
> Well, at the moment, as far as i can tell I'm using VMWare's proprietary display drivers, and I don't seem to be able to install the official Nvidia drivers (it's not detecting my cards at all). Would Wine actually fix this?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Actually, now that I think about it, you'd need to be running Linux natively for this to work. If you want to try it, here's a guide. The installation doesn't look fun. I'd just go with the 7.2.9 (I don't like the 7.3.6 client) Windows client.


----------



## Disturbed117

Hmmmm


----------



## ericeod

With all the Core 16 WUs running on my 7970, I'm thinking it would be better to just run CPU 12 instead of CPU 10 + GPU (dedicating 2 CPU cores to the GPU). Right now I'm getting an estimated PPD of 50372 with CPU 10 and an estimated PPD of 2481 for the GPU... What is more efficient for the OCN team?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, you'd need to be running Linux natively for this to work. If you want to try it, here's a guide. The installation doesn't look fun. I'd just go with the 7.2.9 (I don't like the 7.3.6 client) Windows client.


I've done that in the past. Bad performance on my GTX 470


----------



## Samurai707

: \ Sometimes I really hate my complex... even though I get free electricity (well, a set $35 a month no matter what) my breaker flips when I have both towers folding... even just GPU folding...









but I guess GPU folding _does_ draw more out of the wall than _just_ smp cpu...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> : \ Sometimes I really hate my complex... even though I get free electricity (well, a set $35 a month no matter what) my breaker flips when I have both towers folding... even just GPU folding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess GPU folding _does_ draw more out of the wall than _just_ smp cpu...


Depends on if you have a highly overvolted SB-E, AMD 4P or Westmere/Nehalem. 2500/3570/2600/3770K CPUs are probably more efficient.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> : \ Sometimes I really hate my complex... even though I get free electricity (well, a set $35 a month no matter what) my breaker flips when I have both towers folding... even just GPU folding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess GPU folding _does_ draw more out of the wall than _just_ smp cpu...


Try to run an extension cord to a different outlet on a diff. breaker dude!!!

OK!!!! Now i have my vm folding properly, but my ppd is 6k less than the windows smp7. WT$#%#%??? I should at least see the same performance, But should be considerably higher.


----------



## SeD669

Hey so I installed [email protected] client onto a laptop and typed in all of my details (the same ones I'm using on my main PC) and when I started to fold it didn't want to work. Also now my main rig is not folding (just the CPU). Have I stuffed something up?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is the CPU folding or everything except the CPU in the main rig?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> We have only a few 4P users. Arvidab is our biggest hitter currently. He has 2x 4x 6190s (yeah those are 96 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and of course his 3770K, 3570K, the AMD and nVidia CPUs. EVGA has 5 of those big hitters (inder372, Macaholic, mmillion, Horvat, Highfiver) and a lot more bigadv folders. They also have EVGA bucks (paid folding).


What on earth is EVGA bucks?

You do know the competition huh









Then, my good friend, I say we must get your 2P system working soon









The other system I am building with a friend (watercooling his old build with an i7-950) will also be used for 24/7 folding. The Dutch will create a stronger folding team soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Not sure if you've caught mine and a few others recommending the use of only 3 cores for smp, then dedicating the gpu cycles to the 4th core. this should help net more over all points. If you want to save these setting through the task manager, a program called "prio" can allow you to do that. It will save priority and affinity settings.


Hi, thanks for your comment. I just wandered into the world of folding. Currently I am folding on the family PC and I don't want to put too much software and crap on it. When my folding PC is done I will surely go and dive into the best configuration for getting PPD for these challenges.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> What on earth is EVGA bucks?
> 
> You do know the competition huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my good friend, I say we must get your 2P system working soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other system I am building with a friend (watercooling his old build with an i7-950) will also be used for 24/7 folding. The Dutch will create a stronger folding team soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for your comment. I just wandered into the world of folding. Currently I am folding on the family PC and I don't want to put too much software and crap on it. When my folding PC is done I will surely go and dive into the best configuration for getting PPD for these challenges.


EVGA bucks are some form of credit that can be used in the EVGA store to buy GFX boards, motherboards, PSUs etc. Like a discount or "cadeaubon", but it actually increases after folding









That's also the reason why EVGA did worse in the previous Chimp Challenges. They still had the highest output though.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> EVGA bucks are some form of credit that can be used in the EVGA store to buy GFX boards, motherboards, PSUs etc. Like a discount or "cadeaubon", but it actually increases after folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's also the reason why EVGA did worse in the previous Chimp Challenges. They still had the highest output though.


Ok, I understand why they have such a big team then. How high does this discount / coupon go eventually then? Are we talking 50% +?

I don't get the last part though. Why did that make them do bad in the previous Chimp Challenges?


----------



## ZDngrfld

So I'm pretty sure I just lost out on over 300k points... My 2P E5-2670 rig finished a 8103 and then it never sent the work. It just sat there. It downloaded a new WU (8104) to start on but it never send the old one... Restarted the service and it didn't try to send anything but ended up downloading another new WU (8103) and now it's folding that but nothing has been sent...


----------



## t0ni

Time to fold! Good thing I was reminded.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Ok, I understand why they have such a big team then. How high does this discount / coupon go eventually then? Are we talking 50% +?
> 
> I don't get the last part though. Why did that make them do bad in the previous Chimp Challenges?


Up to $120 a year. You should google for the specifics.

You had to fold under one name in the Chimp Challenge (OCNChimpin, EVGApes, [H]ardApe, Beavers_Gone_Bananas, Custom*****imp etc.). You don't get evga bucks for that







. As a result, they had 65-75% conversion whereas OCNChimpin had 75-85%. The smaller teams had closer to 90-95%.


----------



## Hukkel

Ahhhh that makes sense. Thanks dude.

I am hereby appointing you as the CEO, CFO and head recruitment for the Dutch Folding Lions















We need to build ourselves a team sargent!!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Up to $120 a year. You should google for the specifics.
> 
> You had to fold under one name in the Chimp Challenge (OCNChimpin, EVGApes, [H]ardApe, Beavers_Gone_Bananas, Custom*****imp etc.). You don't get evga bucks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As a result, they had 65-75% conversion whereas OCNChimpin had 75-85%. The smaller teams had closer to 90-95%.


Lawl, it filtered out Custom *Bit Ch*imps...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Ahhhh that makes sense. Thanks dude.
> 
> I am hereby appointing you as the CEO, CFO and head recruitment for the Dutch Folding Lions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to build ourselves a team sargent!!!


I don't make a very good sergeant though


----------



## Atomfix

Woke up this morning finding out that my PPD is now 12.1K









Starting to give up! lol

Does anyone know if a higher Hypertransport speed helps with GPU folding?


----------



## dzyvette

Viva la OCN!


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Is the CPU folding or everything except the CPU in the main rig?


Just the CPU wasn't folding. Both my GPU's were still working.
All I did on the laptop was instal FAH 7.3.6 x86. Then I typed in my username, team and the same passkey as on my main rig.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I don't make a very good sergeant though


Fine, I will be he sergeant and you be the rest then









You know a lot about folding and what systems are good for it and we need a 2P system to draw in users


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Woke up this morning finding out that my PPD is now 12.1K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to give up! lol
> 
> Does anyone know if a higher Hypertransport speed helps with GPU folding?


That is because you are folding core 16 wus, Stanford is sending a mix of 16 and 17's wus just be patient i am sure you will get some 17's


----------



## kingchris

woow jump 3000 places overnite! bit of a worry, im only folding low numbers


----------



## ASSSETS

If you have low gpu usage, maybe you should lower number of cpu cores you using for folding.


----------



## Disturbed117

The voltage fluctuation on the board is worrying me.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That is because you are folding core 16 wus, Stanford is sending a mix of 16 and 17's wus just be patient i am sure you will get some 17's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> If you have low gpu usage, maybe you should lower number of cpu cores you using for folding.


Hope so, GPU has completed 5-6 WU's already in the 3 days, Usage is bounces around 86-91% and it's running at 1000MHz Core now.

I already have 2 CPU cores dedicated to the GPU client, they are barely maxxed out though, but the CPU SMP cores are maxxed out.

I can't get FAH set up on Ubuntu, I'm going to have 1 more attempt to setting it up later, if I can't get it to work, then I'll stick to Windows CPU folding, only got another 2 hours till it finishes it's WU


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> woow jump 3000 places overnite! bit of a worry, im only folding low numbers


That changes the higher you get. I only differ 70 places wth derick and she has 2x my points







. not to speak about the top 10


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That changes the higher you get. I only differ 70 places wth derick and *she* has 2x my points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . not to speak about the top 10


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*


Lol, Why?


----------



## Disturbed117

Nothing. Back to youtube for me!.


----------



## kzim9

Screw it, I'm gonna run 7 rigs 24/7 for this CHIMP, was going to go down to 2 durning the day. Its gonna cost me big on my hydro bill, but its for a good cause.


----------



## Disturbed117

Also: I hit 700 total work units finished


----------



## [CyGnus]

Atomfix with core 17 you dont need to dedicate any CPU cores to the GPU client and core 16 is just not worth it to fold with ati card's so give SMP all the cores fold 17 if you got them if not try later and see if you got one


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> The voltage fluctuation on the board is worrying me.


Your worried? look at this










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Atomfix with core 17 you dont need to dedicate any CPU cores to the GPU client and core 16 is just not worth it to fold with ati card's so give SMP all the cores fold 17 if you got them if not try later and see if you got one


Ok, Iv'e stopped the GPU client for now, and enabled all 6 cores for the CPU SMP Client, I'll wait until the PPD gets updated now, maybe in the next 20mins or so.


----------



## briddell

OCN does not seem to be recording my Folding. Ever since I reinstalled Windows on my HDD (off of my SSD), it has been Folding fine, active, linked to my account here, but my PPD is not being added to my OCN account; any suggestions?


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> OCN does not seem to be recording my Folding. Ever since I reinstalled Windows on my HDD (off of my SSD), it has been Folding fine, active, linked to my account here, but my PPD is not being added to my OCN account; any suggestions?


Same here. My stats are showing up here but not on the team page here...

Is there any way to see how much PPD my 275 is pulling in? FAH just has unknown next to it.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> *Your worried? look at this*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Iv'e stopped the GPU client for now, and enabled all 6 cores for the CPU SMP Client, I'll wait until the PPD gets updated now, maybe in the next 20mins or so.


Some, I just cant get the sabertooth to play nice with voltages. :/


----------



## stickg1

Man something is up with my 1055t, it was doing 16K PPD for a week, then all the sudden this competition starts and its doing 11K PPD. I did try to squeeze a few extra MHz out of it, maybe it's a semi-bad overclock. I'll move back to 3.5GHz and see if that helps.

My HTPC is struggling, it tries so hard to fold that 5770 that the USB wireless adapter stops working and the CPU stays at 100% usage. If I pause the adapter starts working again. I have to be sure to check every couple of hours so I can send and download WU's lol.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Lol, Why?


haha the user is going to youtube to find Derick in a bikini now.


----------



## Scott1541

My PPD is quite a bit lower than yesterday







I'm barely hitting 5k right now in an Ubuntu VM, using Virtual Box. Yesterday I was getting near enough 15k.

Any ideas what's wrong? There doesn't seem to be anything else hogging the CPU usage. Virtual Box is running at 99%.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well i dont know what happen but today my ambient temp raised just *12ºc* bit crazy this difference over night guess winter is going away


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> haha the user is going to youtube to find Derick in a bikini now.


This I HAVE to see!


----------



## Atomfix

Finally got Fahcontrol running in Ubuntu by following Blademasters guide "Ubuntu V7" and it's stuck on connecting, is there something I missed?


----------



## axipher

C'mon guys, we gotta push harder. Here's a small task, just get one person in to folding for OCN that isn't already. Ask around in clan's, guilds, computer clubs, science clubs at school, etc. Just be careful and make sure you aren't breaking another site's ToS by posting links to OCN or "recruiting". We don't want anyone getting in trouble.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Hope so, GPU has completed 5-6 WU's already in the 3 days, Usage is bounces around 86-91% and it's running at 1000MHz Core now.
> 
> I already have 2 CPU cores dedicated to the GPU client, they are barely maxxed out though, but the CPU SMP cores are maxxed out.
> 
> I can't get FAH set up on Ubuntu, I'm going to have 1 more attempt to setting it up later, if I can't get it to work, then I'll stick to Windows CPU folding, only got another 2 hours till it finishes it's WU


Your gpu is bouncing around because it doesnt have enough cpu resource available, due to your cpu being at 100%. In v7 click on configure>slots>smp>edit then look for the SMP box. Change the number of CPU threads from -1 to 1 less than you have. So for instance my 3770k has 8 threads so I would type 7, if I had a 6 core AMD CPU id put 5 in. Sometimes odd number cpu doesnt work so try that and if it doesnt work drop it down 1 more again. Your gpu should go to 99% after doing this. Dont forget to clock ok and save in the config.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> haha the user is going to youtube to find Derick in a bikini now.


Maybe we can make it like a spoil for everyone that folds big chimpin' mode


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Your gpu is bouncing around because it doesnt have enough cpu resource available, due to your cpu being at 100%. In v7 click on configure>slots>smp>edit then look for the SMP box. Change the number of CPU threads from -1 to 1 less than you have. So for instance my 3770k has 8 threads so I would type 7, if I had a 6 core AMD CPU id put 5 in. Sometimes odd number cpu doesnt work so try that and if it doesnt work drop it down 1 more again. Your gpu should go to 99% after doing this. Dont forget to clock ok and save in the config.


I've set it to 4 SMP, it it was still bounceing around 88-91%, it won't go any higher than 91%

Do you know why my Fahcontrol client won't connect? http://www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013/1480#post_19757632


----------



## nagle3092

This look ok?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> C'mon guys, we gotta push harder. Here's a small task, just get one person in to folding for OCN that isn't already. Ask around in clan's, guilds, computer clubs, science clubs at school, etc. Just be careful and make sure you aren't breaking another site's ToS by posting links to OCN or "recruiting". We don't want anyone getting in trouble.


I should have my rig folding by tonight. I spent 4 stupid hours yesterday fiddling with Ubuntu x64 in VirtualBox.
The first install of ubuntu the stupid mouse pointer stopped responding. Spent an hour trying to re-install the mouse driver, didn't work, killed the VM and started over.
Finally got Ubuntu running OK but ran out of time to setup the Fold Client.
- insert "rage.jpg" here


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How can we see how well we are doing?
Be it OCN or an individual user?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I've set it to 4 SMP, it it was still bounceing around 88-91%, it won't go any higher than 91%
> 
> Do you know why my Fahcontrol client won't connect? http://www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013/1480#post_19757632


Try this

Configure>Connection>Local Client and click Start. Then click save.


----------



## Atomfix

Nevermind, I fixed it I believe, I had to start up the Fahclient which was in my home folder and Fahcontrol is finally working in Ubuntu, 30mins left till I complete this painfully slow WU in Windows and I can switch to Linux Folding









How exciting!...... for me anyways!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How can we see how well we are doing?
> Be it OCN or an individual user?


There are graphs in the second post of the teams progress so far, the "CC Adjusted points (Millions)" is the important one:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> There are graphs in the second post of the teams progress so far, the "CC Adjusted points (Millions)" is the important one:


but that's updating in real-time?

As I remember them at the beginning of the event.


----------



## mkclan

FahCore 0X17


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> FahCore 0X17


Yeah, my GTX 590 grabbed two of them. It loves them, but my GTX 680 hates them.







Made my 1090T rig go up to 63k PPD


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Nevermind, I fixed it I believe, I had to start up the Fahclient which was in my home folder and Fahcontrol is finally working in Ubuntu, 30mins left till I complete this painfully slow WU in Windows and I can switch to Linux Folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting!...... for me anyways!


Yeah, FAHControl is only the shell. The application that is doing all of the folding is FAHClient. You also need to allow IP 127.0.0.1 (loopback ethernet), which you should have done already if you followed the guide.


----------



## Atomfix

Just picked up a Fahcore 0x17 ..... now got 100% GPU usage









34K PPD and rising!


----------



## Scvhero

anyone know where OCN stands in the ranks as of right now? OCN FIGHTING!!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, FAHControl is only the shell. The application that is doing all of the folding is FAHClient. You also need to allow IP 127.0.0.1 (loopback ethernet), which you should have done already if you followed the guide.


I installed the Fahclient and Fahcontrol from the [email protected] website in the end, it's folding fine with all 6 CPU cores, hasn't given a PPD yet,

Is there a way I can monitor the Ubuntu Fah client in the Windows Fah client?


----------



## PR-Imagery

10 more hours on a render and then I can unleash my 2600k








Two 580s and 7970 will hopefully arrive today as well









Anyone using 13.3? Never had any success with the modded drivers.
I'm getting ~95% usage on a 6670 with core16 units and two free threads; those two threads are pegged at 90-100% tho


----------



## Scott1541

I hate these 10+ hour work units. I like to see progress happening rather than just watching a bar slowly edge towards 100%







With these type of WUs I'll probably be knocking out 1-1.5 every 2 days as my rig is only up for about 6-8 hours per day.

Also how do I get the chimp challenge participant badge thing?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

SNOW









Time to put a coat on, put the window fan in and bump the OC to regain some lost ground!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I installed the Fahclient and Fahcontrol from the [email protected]Home website in the end, it's folding fine with all 6 CPU cores, hasn't given a PPD yet,
> 
> Is there a way I can monitor the Ubuntu Fah client in the Windows Fah client?


setup a remote connection via FAHControl or HFM on your windows rig. I was already wondering why you would even need FAHControl in your VM. You only need FAHClient and setting the right IP addresses will give the Windows machine the ability not only to monitor but also control it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> There are graphs in the second post of the teams progress so far, the "CC Adjusted points (Millions)" is the important one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's updating in real-time?
> 
> As I remember them at the beginning of the event.
Click to expand...

Those graphs update every hour yes, at about XX:25.


----------



## Paradigm84

Turns out when you're in an 8'x8' room, the folding temps get pretty toasty, looks like I won't be able to fold all out like originally planned.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> setup a remote connection via FAHControl or HFM on your windows rig. I was already wondering why you would even need FAHControl in your VM. You only need FAHClient and setting the right IP addresses will give the Windows machine the ability not only to monitor but also control it.


I'm not sure how, both Windows and Linux are using the same IP and Port number, 127.0.0.1:36330

If I change the port to 36329 in the Linux client, the windows client still can't connect


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Turns out when you're in an 8'x8' room, the folding temps get pretty toasty, looks like I won't be able to fold all out like originally planned.


Tell me about it, I've been reduced to about the same while we're doing some renovations, my low-end Radeons idle at 70c


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Turns out when you're in an 8'x8' room, the folding temps get pretty toasty, looks like I won't be able to fold all out like originally planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, I've been reduced to about the same while we're doing some renovations, my low-end Radeons idle at 70c
Click to expand...

It's a pain because I wanted to try and get loads of points, but it's not really feasible when the temps hit the low 90's.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm not sure how, both Windows and Linux are using the same IP and Port number, 127.0.0.1:36330
> 
> If I change the port to 36329 in the Linux client, the windows client still can't connect


127.0.0.1 is your loopback address of your local NIC. First, change your ports back to default, then you need to open FAHControl on your Linux client and go to configure. Go to the remote tab and, the easiest way to fix it, is change the two sections that say 127.0.0.1 to 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0/0. Now, on the computer you want to monitor on, add the IP address of the computer you want to monitor. To find this, open a terminal on your Linux VM and type ifconfig. Find the inet addr of eth0. it should look something like inet addr: 192.168.1.129


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> 127.0.0.1 is your loopback address of your local NIC. First, change your ports back to default, then you need to open FAHControl on your Linux client and go to configure. Go to the remote tab and, the easiest way to fix it, is change the two sections that say 127.0.0.1 to 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0/0. Now, on the computer you want to monitor on, add the IP address of the computer you want to monitor. To find this, open a terminal on your Linux VM and type ifconfig. Find the inet addr of eth0. it should look something like inet addr: 192.168.1.129


I did what you said, and it won't connect to the Linux client, keeps saying connecting, i inputted the IP address from the terminal, and still nothing









Meanwhile I bumped the GPU core clock to 1100MHz, Now crunching 40.1K PPD just from the GPU


----------



## RussianJ

I also have a 8x8 here. Got a 800CFM box fan blowing cold air in from outside and a 1000CFM box fan venting heat to the rest of the house. It is plausible to fold all out.

2 7970's @ 1250/1550 , a 2600k @ 4.9 1.5v, and a 9800gx2 all folding, keeping my temps under 30C (without fans or windows)

You can do it


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to put a coat on, put the window fan in and bump the OC to regain some lost ground!


yea its horrible. well not the snow but people driving in it. I want to beat them with a bag of oranges.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I did what you said, and it won't connect to the Linux client, keeps saying connecting, i inputted the IP address from the terminal, and still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I bumped the GPU core clock to 1100MHz, Now crunching 40.1K PPD just from the GPU


You might need to quit out of the FAHClient and FAHControl and start them back up.


----------



## mironccr345

Went from 55k PPD to 38k PPD........damn those 8071 WU's!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a pain because I wanted to try and get loads of points, but it's not really feasible when the temps hit the low 90's.


Having one window doesn't help much either. Have a dual 230mm window fan but exhaust or intake, the air doesn't really circulate


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a pain because I wanted to try and get loads of points, but it's not really feasible when the temps hit the low 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having one window doesn't help much either. Have a dual 230mm window fan but exhaust or intake, the air doesn't really circulate
Click to expand...

Same here.









I'm thinking of moving to a different CLC and case, maybe even motherboard if I could find someone that would buy it or trade for a RIVG.


----------



## CloudX

You have to make your room like a PC case. Intake and exhaust!

haha


----------



## Kitler

Man got stuck on a 8101 following my 8103... only 90k PPD versus 130k








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a pain because I wanted to try and get loads of points, but it's not really feasible when the temps hit the low 90's.


I just have window in my loft that I keep open 24/7. The openness changes on how hot/cold it is outside. Crazy thing is my loft still manages to stay warm even though the window is open... My computer is a heater.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> You have to make your room like a PC case. Intake and exhaust!
> 
> haha


I can't find fan filters to fit my doorway and window. :/


----------



## Erick Silver

Stuck folding on the GTX560SE only. Everytime I fire up the X6 1090t the computer BSOD's. I think that this will be my last CC until I can get newer hardware.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I hate these 10+ hour work units. I like to see progress happening rather than just watching a bar slowly edge towards 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these type of WUs I'll probably be knocking out 1-1.5 every 2 days as my rig is only up for about 6-8 hours per day.
> 
> *Also how do I get the chimp challenge participant badge thing?*


we get a badge? This is my first folding at home effort/challenge. What badge?

My nvidia 670 card just started working out of nowhere on my main PC. Don't know what's up with that, but I'm not complaining. But what about AMD cards? I have a 7870 that still does nothing. Somebody linked me to a "beta" or someothing for AMD cards, not sure I understood what to do. The Folding at Home Controller identifies my GPU as a pictairn card, so it's at least acknowledging the card is there. What to do!? It's in a computer with a i7-3770k (pulling about 25,000ppd). What can I expect from a 7870?


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can't find fan filters to fit my doorway and window. :/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I hate these 10+ hour work units. I like to see progress happening rather than just watching a bar slowly edge towards 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these type of WUs I'll probably be knocking out 1-1.5 every 2 days as my rig is only up for about 6-8 hours per day.
> 
> *Also how do I get the chimp challenge participant badge thing?*
> 
> 
> 
> we get a badge? This is my first folding at home effort/challenge. What badge?
Click to expand...

Look in PR-Imagery's sig, the bottom left.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Also how do I get the chimp challenge participant badge thing?


Don't expect to keep it if you get one. I was stripped of mine from last years CC.


----------



## Erick Silver

I never got last years badge.....


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I never got last years badge.....


Is the 3 x CC participant one not enough?


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Man got stuck on a 8101 following my 8103... only 90k PPD versus 130k


I hear ya... i was very sad to see my drop from 150Kppd to 94K this morning. not to mention the 8101 is going to take an extra 5 hours.

Don't have time for it this year, but definately going to be making a bigger Bigadv machine. Need moar grunt!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Also how do I get the chimp challenge participant badge thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect to keep it if you get one. I was stripped of mine from last years CC.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I never got last years badge.....


PM Axipher about it. He'll get that sorted out for you.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> PM Axipher about it. He'll get that sorted out for you.


Gave it a shot, we'll see how it goes. Thanks for the heads up, I pm'ed one of the editors about it before (not sure which one) but they never responded.


----------



## Tenchuu

YAY 6 WU for a scorching 10K points.... Big hitter here.......









perhaps i should have spent a few days to get my minimum 10 WU before this started. oh well. another 2 days and i will start getting the bonus points, which still puts me at 15K-20K PPD with CPU/GPU/and laptop folding.


----------



## lacrossewacker

how much ppd are the highest scoring users getting here? Anybody gettings 300+ ppd? (including multiple clients added up)


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> how much ppd are the highest scoring users getting here? Anybody gettings 300+ ppd? (including multiple clients added up)


OCN users sorted by average PPD: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> OCN users sorted by average PPD: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


I'm within the top 250... My life is complete.









Err... well... at least until I get some money.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> how much ppd are the highest scoring users getting here? Anybody gettings 300+ ppd? (including multiple clients added up)


Here's my realtime stats. Wish I wasn't running a 8101 on my E5-2670s, I'd be around 700k if that were the case.


----------



## briddell

700k.... Seven. Hundred. F#cking. Thousand.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> OCN users sorted by average PPD: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


Wooo, place #157. Not bad for a part-time folder









I'm not really sure how Extreme makes the threat list though. I checked it today, and i see people with way less points than me, not much PPD, and are a threat.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Wow - I'm in there at number 55 - not bad for a first timer


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Wooo, place #157. Not bad for a part-time folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure how Extreme makes the threat list though. I checked it today, and i see people with way less points than me, not much PPD, and are a threat.


Its the next 5 users that will overtake you (if the current 7 day 24hr average stays the same) in order of when they will overtake. The "Gain" column is the difference between your 24hr average and theirs (ie: Doc currently has a 24hr average 29,775 points higher than yours).


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Its the next 5 users that will overtake you (if the current 7 day 24hr average stays the same) in order of when they will overtake. The "Gain" column is the difference between your 24hr average and theirs (ie: Doc currently has a 24hr average 29,775 points higher than yours).


I see now, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Wow - I'm in there at number 55 - not bad for a first timer


Doc, stop threatening me !


----------



## agussio

these crappy WU 16's take my main from 100K ppd to 25K... My bigadv box has a crappy Wu right now also.

I am still going with a EVGA conspiracy grabbing all the WU 17's. I mean look at the evidence. How many EVGA people use Radeon cards?

See... Remember you heard it from me first.


----------



## Asustweaker

Just jumped to 366 over all, and 50 in current production!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Here's my realtime stats. Wish I wasn't running a 8101 on my E5-2670s, I'd be around 700k if that were the case.


I was happy I just hit 150k PPd. Then I saw that









Now to push for 200k


----------



## Asustweaker

Well we're all putting good numbers up, We beat out my estimate for the 14th!! I said 18 million

04.14.13 - 19,491,437 points 3,268 WU's


----------



## Asustweaker

SO...... I'm still not getting what i should from my linux SMP client.

I am giving my poor little 480's a rest for today, and decided to let the linux client fold all 8 threads on my i7.



That's 15,700 points on my 4.3ghz clock. Anybody got any suggestions???


----------



## lacrossewacker

Wow, I was thinking "1 million mark is going to be a big day for me!"

then I saw that was your average Monday









That's awesome!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> SO...... I'm still not getting what i should from my linux SMP client.
> 
> I am giving my poor little 480's a rest for today, and decided to let the linux client fold all 8 threads on my i7.
> 
> 
> 
> That's 15,700 points on my 4.3ghz clock. Anybody got any suggestions???


Not too shabby for a Nehalem on that unit.


----------



## Asustweaker

thanks for the input blade. So i'm crunching a tough work unit for my cpu?? The ppd still bounces around quite a bit from frame to frame 10k-16k. Is that normal? Would the whole "Dynamic load balancing" mod help that??


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> thanks for the input blade. So i'm crunching a tough work unit for my cpu?? The ppd still bounces around quite a bit from frame to frame 10k-16k. Is that normal? Would the whole "Dynamic load balancing" mod help that??


i don't use hfm, but on the [email protected] control, you can push the priority of the folding up a little bit (just in case it's taking a back seat to some system idle processes)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> thanks for the input blade. So i'm crunching a tough work unit for my cpu?? The ppd still bounces around quite a bit from frame to frame 10k-16k. Is that normal? Would the whole "Dynamic load balancing" mod help that??


If you're folding on your 480s, they might be yhe problem. Dynamic load balancing isn't necessary for quads in v7 I think. Might have to ask Arvidab since he likes to add the BFS sauce to all his clients









And yes P7610 are annoying. They aren't that bad but lower than average. A Nehalem quad at 4.3 will do about 18-22k average in a VM IIRC


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> If you're folding on your 480s, they might be yhe problem. Dynamic load balancing isn't necessary for quads in v7 I think. Might have to ask Arvidab since he likes to add the BFS sauce to all his clients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes P7610 are annoying. They aren't that bad but lower than average. A Nehalem quad at 4.3 will do about 18-22k average in a VM IIRC


OK, I dedicated 7 threads of the i7 to the VM, and the remainder to the 480's (while i use them). When the VM has full thread rights (8), I let the 480's idle.

That's the ppd i get in windows on all 8 threads 22k on a decent WU. Just expected a little better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> i don't use hfm, but on the [email protected] control, you can push the priority of the folding up a little bit (just in case it's taking a back seat to some system idle processes)


The priority is already above idle, thanks


----------



## kzim9

465k so far this chimp. Not bad, but I should be contributing more I think.

Keep up the good work everyone, lets make this count!!!


----------



## ikem

im a little late to the party... but fire them up!



(yes i know about the WU error... happens when you copy the dir 6 times... and dont delete the queue...)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> but that's updating in real-time?
> 
> As I remember them at the beginning of the event.


yes it's being updated in real time


----------



## Comp4k

Got my i7-2600k 4.6Ghz and GTX 580 850Mhz folding now.

Pumping out roughly 55k PPD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Scary times - 666:


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> how much ppd are the highest scoring users getting here? Anybody gettings 300+ ppd? (including multiple clients added up)
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my realtime stats. Wish I wasn't running a 8101 on my E5-2670s, I'd be around 700k if that were the case.
Click to expand...

Weak!








I'm doing OK, with one bad and one good unit, it's still around a mil if I only get bad units, though 1.5+mil is a possibility with two good ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> thanks for the input blade. So i'm crunching a tough work unit for my cpu?? The ppd still bounces around quite a bit from frame to frame 10k-16k. Is that normal? Would the whole "Dynamic load balancing" mod help that??


Do you mean thekraken? It's essential for any multiprocessor rig, but I'm not positive it makes much sense for a single socket, never tried it in VM. But loaded it up on my 3770K and 2700K yesterday (both native Linux), and got a few seconds decrease in TPF, that could have come from just restarting the core but then again, it was a consistent decrease (TPF not jumping around). But I'm not sure about the effective rate as the first frame takes longer to fold, so the decrease needs to be big enough to offset that, hence it might work better for larger units.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> thanks for the input blade. So i'm crunching a tough work unit for my cpu?? The ppd still bounces around quite a bit from frame to frame 10k-16k. Is that normal? Would the whole "Dynamic load balancing" mod help that??
> 
> 
> 
> If you're folding on your 480s, they might be yhe problem. Dynamic load balancing isn't necessary for quads in v7 I think. Might have to ask Arvidab since he likes to add the BFS sauce to all his clients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes P7610 are annoying. They aren't that bad but lower than average. A Nehalem quad at 4.3 will do about 18-22k average in a VM IIRC
Click to expand...

Actually, I'm only running BFS on one of my rigs (3770K, Ubuntu 10.10). Newer version of stock scheduler is improved and work well for folding afaik and BFS is only for Intel CPU's.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Weak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing OK, with one bad and one good unit, it's still around a mil if I only get bad units, though 1.5+mil is a possibility with two good ones.


I'm slowing but surely catching up!


----------



## Comp4k

Looks like my temps are under control so far.









Hopefully it stays that way lol.


----------



## Atomfix

So, I got back home after being out a few our and found out my GPU usage was not right, and this is with "FahCore 17"

I thought FahCore 17 doesn't need a CPU core to keep it running? I had to tick off a CPU affinity for the Virtual Machine just to get my GPU usage back up


----------



## Disturbed117

Still going strong, Grabbed a 7808. Although i did hit 61c while i was a sleep.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Still going strong, Grabbed a 7808. Although i did hit 61c while i was a sleep.


How the.........

I'm only getting 5.3K PPD in Linux with my 1055T @ 4050MHz


----------



## Disturbed117

No clue, Probably not accurate. Since i only have my chip at 3.7ghz. Just woke up to find it on this.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> No clue, Probably not accurate. Since i only have my chip at 3.7ghz. Just woke up to find it on this.


Fair enough, I just had to disable 2 CPU SMP's because FachCore 17 on my ATI 7950 is not getting enough CPU compute power from the CPU.

PPD jumped from 20K back to 42.1K PPD now


----------



## Disturbed117

Nice. I keep getting these 16+hr units :/


----------



## epidemic

Went to my brothers house and hijacked my spare gtx460 so I am adding another ~20k ppd for OCN!


----------



## Atomfix

Does anyone know if it's worth adding an old ATI 4830? Or are they not supported anymore?


----------



## xenomorph113

my PPD dropped ~20k since the competition started, wednesday/thursday/friday last week, 51kppd on my main machine, saturday/sunday/monday 29-31k







? my second machine is pretty solid @19-21k ppd


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> So, I got back home after being out a few our and found out my GPU usage was not right, and this is with "FahCore 17"
> 
> I thought FahCore 17 doesn't need a CPU core to keep it running? I had to tick off a CPU affinity for the Virtual Machine just to get my GPU usage back up


It still has overhead sadly. On my 6950 I have anywhere between 10 to 15% usage.


----------



## Disturbed117

Hmmmmmm

Im thinking i need to tweak my voltage, Stuck around 60c.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hehe I've just stopped folding - and cranked up my MSI's fans to 100% - cooling rate is INSANE
From 80c to 40c within 2 mins


----------



## agussio

*ARGH!!!!*

Kevdog, you can have your damn law back!!!

*YOU'RE KILLING ME!*

My rig has been running beautifully since it was built. 4 months ago. Now I have a 7950 that has taken a crap on me, a motherboard that keeps thinking it needs to revert the bios to defaults, and my ppd has dropped to 1/5 of what it was before CC.

I wanna cry.


----------



## lacrossewacker

finally had a chance to get my Gigabyte 7870 up and running. I've never really used it much, so I'm not sure how far I can push the OC while folding, sitting around 1120mhz right now (thought it would be conservative enough to remain stable and good temps) too bad it's knocked a bit of performance off of my i7-3770k. Oh well, a i7-3770 + 7870 is still 20,000ppd higher than 100% maxed i7

First CC so far, this is fun


----------



## _TRU_

im stuck folding on my 460's & my 2500k when im asleep. my oc'd 460 is pushing 17k. used to be 24k


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> *ARGH!!!!*
> 
> Kevdog, you can have your damn law back!!!
> 
> *YOU'RE KILLING ME!*
> 
> My rig has been running beautifully since it was built. 4 months ago. Now I have a 7950 that has taken a crap on me, a motherboard that keeps thinking it needs to revert the bios to defaults, and my ppd has dropped to 1/5 of what it was before CC.
> 
> I wanna cry.


I tried to give the Law back to Murphy but he wouldn't let me..... sorry Bro.


----------



## Rylo

I had to downclock back to stock speeds for folding (temps were getting into the 70s), but I'm wondering if these 670 temps are okay. Nvidia's spec sheet says 96 degrees. Is sitting at 88+ for 7-10 days at a time okay?


----------



## Kevdog

I always run my GPU fans at 100% when I'm folding... yea its loud!









But if they stay cooler so does the box and every thing in it


----------



## Rylo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I always run my GPU fans at 100% when I'm folding... yea its loud!


Yeah, right after I posted that I turned them up. Now the bottom fan is sitting at 67 and the top at 79. Much more comfortable with this


----------



## dman811

When I fold on my main sig rig, I turn the fans up to 100%, and since my GPU overclock is typically only stable during gaming, I turn that back to stock as well.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Does OCing the memory on a GPU help at all (keplar)


----------



## dman811

In games? Most definitely, at least for me, I can potentially gain about a ~7 FPS boost in BF3 on Custom High-Ultra settings with my MSI 660 Ti PE OC. Unfortunately, that computer is locked in my mom's safe due to my being grounded.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylo*
> 
> *I had to downclock* back to stock speeds for folding (temps were getting into the 70s), but I'm wondering if these 670 temps are okay. Nvidia's spec sheet says 96 degrees. Is sitting at 88+ for 7-10 days at a time okay?


Such a shame. I think this should be a crime (especially since you're on a forum for overclockers)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> In games? Most definitely, at least for me, I can potentially gain about a ~7 FPS boost in BF3 on Custom High-Ultra settings with my MSI 660 Ti PE OC. Unfortunately, that computer is locked in my mom's safe *due to my being grounded.*


I REMEMBER THE DAYS.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> So, I got back home after being out a few our and found out my GPU usage was not right, and this is with "FahCore 17"
> 
> I thought FahCore 17 doesn't need a CPU core to keep it running? I had to tick off a CPU affinity for the Virtual Machine just to get my GPU usage back up


No, gpu folding needs cpu core unless you downgrade to 266.58 drivers..on NVIDIA of course, dont think theres an AMD fix.

Total points from me so far this CC about 130K, which is surprising because I realised I left my GPU v7 folding at paused before leaving for all of today







Got 54,000 points today from my 3770k and theres still another update to go.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No, gpu folding needs cpu core unless you downgrade to 266.58 drivers..on NVIDIA of course, dont think theres an AMD fix.


Regarding this... is it better to let the OS manage things, or should I give Core 17 a processor core and give the rest to my Linux VM (via Affinity)?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Such a shame. I think this should be a crime (especially since you're on a forum for overclockers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REMEMBER THE DAYS.


lol, yea. it's been about 15 yrs since i was last grounded. lol


----------



## Rylo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Such a shame. I think this should be a crime (especially since you're on a forum for overclockers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REMEMBER THE DAYS.


Believe me, going into the bios and turning down the multiplier was a bit depressing







I think my problem is that I've always done things like Prime95 or FurMark on their own, but running both simultaneously (which is essentially what FaH does) makes my temps skyrocket.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Regarding this... is it better to let the OS manage things, or should I give Core 17 a processor core and give the rest to my Linux VM (via Affinity)?


Give the linux VM a *cpus v='7'/>* in the config.xml file, and run advanced flag if your not doing already. That should be enough for the GPU, if the gpu is not going at 99% drop the i7 cpus back to 6. For some reason in v7 my cpu folding didnt like me setting smp7 but in my VM its running 7 fine.


----------



## jarble

I hate to say it but this will most likely be my last year of doing this its been a lot of fun but I just don't have the passion for it anymore.


----------



## $ilent

we will miss you jarbs!


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Give the linux VM a *cpus v='7'/>* in the config.xml file, and run advanced flag if your not doing already. That should be enough for the GPU, if the gpu is not going at 99% drop the i7 cpus back to 6. For some reason in v7 my cpu folding didnt like me setting smp7 but in my VM its running 7 fine.


thats one way. but you could actually change the vm's system settings, and use windows affinity. a little easier


----------



## $ilent

guys a word of warning to those of you who play Battlefield 3. BF3 wont allow you to play with nvidia drivers 266.58, you must be more up to date than that. So the high gpu usage whilst folding fix means you cant play bf3.


----------



## Asustweaker

i was curious about the cpu usage and nvidia for the core17's.

So if i roll back to the 266.58 drivers, i won't see the outrageous cpu usage??

Will my 480's crunch core17's well?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I hate to say it but this will most likely be my last year of doing this its been a lot of fun but I just don't have the passion for it anymore.


CC or folding in general?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Give the linux VM a *cpus v='7'/>* in the config.xml file, and run advanced flag if your not doing already. That should be enough for the GPU, if the gpu is not going at 99% drop the i7 cpus back to 6. For some reason in v7 my cpu folding didnt like me setting smp7 but in my VM its running 7 fine.


Is set to 7. Advanced flag as in doing Core 17, I am. And you mean by "if the gpu is not going at 99%" as in "If the gpu is not at 99% usage"? GPU is at 99%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylo*
> 
> Believe me, going into the bios and turning down the multiplier was a bit depressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my problem is that I've always done things like Prime95 or FurMark on their own, but running both simultaneously (which is essentially what FaH does) makes my temps skyrocket.


Well I wouldn't think FAH would make temps go higher than prime 95 + furmark. What I would expect is instability. Most people *don't* do Prime95 and Furmark (or equivalent) at the same time (which they should). Not saying that you aren't seeing higher temps, just that it's strange.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> we will miss you jarbs!


And I will miss all of you







. Time for my rig to earn its keep again it may not but much anymore but ocn will get as much as I can give
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> CC or folding in general?
> Is set to 7. Advanced flag as in doing Core 17, I am. And you mean by "if the gpu is not going at 99%" as in "If the gpu is not at 99% usage"? GPU is at 99%.


folding in general


----------



## tmontney

Damn


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> i was curious about the cpu usage and nvidia for the core17's.
> 
> So if i roll back to the 266.58 drivers, i won't see the outrageous cpu usage??
> 
> Will my 480's crunch core17's well?


cpu usage will be 1% instead of 12%


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Damn


I know it has just been bothering me that I do less points in a day then I was doing in an hr back in the day. but I just dont have the tolerance to put up with the heat or the noise anymore. When I was passionate about it I could put up with 80 degree temps and ear shattering noise but I just don't have that anymore.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I know it has just been bothering me that I do less points in a day then I was doing in an hr back in the day. *but I just dont have the tolerance* to put up with the heat or the noise anymore. When I was passionate about it I could put up with 80 degree temps and ear shattering noise but I just don't have that anymore.


Which is definitely a reason to get out. Any explanation to why you're not doing the points you used to do? And I assume you're not willing to put the money into making it quieter/cooler.

The nice thing is that the money you put into hardware is still yours after you quit folding. At least you're not just writing out a check and giving it to them.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Which is definitely a reason to get out. Any explanation to why you're not doing the points you used to do? And I assume you're not willing to put the money into making it quieter/cooler.
> 
> The nice thing is that the money you put into hardware is still yours after you quit folding. At least you're not just writing out a check and giving it to them.


its not about the money it never was (5 gx2s were not cheap back in the day and they all died for the cause) As to why I dont do the points any more losing thousands of dollars of equipment dose that which left me with my sig rig and she is a power hungry monster even with the best watercooling money could buy its loud and hot at full blast.


----------



## xenomorph113

so i fixed my low ppd on my main machine, set it to SMP7, seems that certain work units require the extra core to work effectivly, back up to 54k per day though









EDIT: which brings my total ppd between the 2 systems to 73-75k


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> its not about the money it never was (5 gx2s were not cheap back in the day and they all died for the cause) As to why I dont do the points any more losing thousands of dollars of equipment dose that which left me with my sig rig and she is a power hungry monster even with the best watercooling money could buy its loud and hot at full blast.


You've actually had rigs die to this? Naturally I assumed running any machine at peak load 24/7 365 would massively reduce the life (especially when OCed). It's probably like life in general -- you know death is eventual but it's shocking when it happens nonetheless. I built my main sig rig because prices were good (6950 for $100, FTW for $125 (which makes sense knowing the trouble it has), and my case for $65). As soon as I discovered folding, I wanted to dedicate anything I had to it.

In regards to noise, I'm at 40-50 dB. The only reason it's gotten this loud is my rig actually *overheated* despite my Frio + 7 case fans (the overheat took over 12 hours which is why I didn't notice it; I had just OCed from 3.6 to 4.3 because I discovered a BIOS revision that would allow OC). So unfortunately I had to go from 20 to 40+ dB. I'm planning on selling my HX750 (and 6950) and going for something much higher (probably 1500w) to increase my GPU capacity (when I have the money, of course). I too wonder how long I'll be able to take this. Again at least (hopefully) I'll still have most of my hardware when I'm done







It's too bad we can't get more credit for what we do (for the people that have a considerable amount of hardware die for the cause). Not that we do it for the credit, but it'd make the contribution here easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenomorph113*
> 
> so i fixed my low ppd on my main machine, *set it to SMP7*


I'm not familiar with that. What is that/what does it involve?


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

ok so i just keep folding like i normally do and post in this thread right? well i changed my avatar and i'm still folding. So add me or whatever. just chuging along on my 460


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> You've actually had rigs die to this? Naturally I assumed running any machine at peak load 24/7 365 would massively reduce the life (especially when OCed). It's probably like life in general -- you know death is eventual but it's shocking when it happens nonetheless. I built my main sig rig because prices were good (6950 for $100, FTW for $125 (which makes sense knowing the trouble it has), and my case for $65). As soon as I discovered folding, I wanted to dedicate anything I had to it.
> 
> In regards to noise, I'm at 40-50 dB. The only reason it's gotten this loud is my rig actually *overheated* despite my Frio + 7 case fans (the overheat took over 12 hours which is why I didn't notice it; I had just OCed from 3.6 to 4.3 because I discovered a BIOS revision that would allow OC). So unfortunately I had to go from 20 to 40+ dB. I'm planning on selling my HX750 and going for something much higher (probably 1500w) to increase my GPU capacity. I too wonder how long I'll be able to take this. Again at least (hopefully) I'll still have most of my hardware when I'm done


I assumed most people would have forgotten







If you want to to read about it click on the oilcooled farm in my sig be warned though I did some crazy stuff back in the day







also all prebounus points as well


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> ok so i just keep folding like i normally do and post in this thread right? well i changed my avatar and i'm still folding. So add me or whatever. just chuging along on my 460


As far as I know, you just need to fold. You only need to post in this thread if you want to








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I assumed most people would have forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to to read about it click on the oilcooled farm in my sig be warned though I did some crazy stuff back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also all prebounus points as well


Will do. Your sig rig setup is interesting to look at.

If I can ever get a job back, I'll be able to do some higher end things. I'm probably like you just doing "crazier" things (whatever that may be PC related).


----------



## tmontney

YOU SUBMERGED YOUR WHOLE PC IN OIL?

Like... how did that go?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> As far as I know, you just need to fold. You only need to post in this thread if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Your sig rig setup is interesting to look at.
> 
> If I can ever get a job back, I'll be able to do some higher end things. I'm probably like you just doing "crazier" things (whatever that may be PC related).


Thanks







I gave up on cases years ago. much to camped to change out parts all the time and you cant just lay another fan on if you feel like a spur of the moment bench run








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> YOU SUBMERGED YOUR WHOLE PC IN OIL?
> 
> Like... how did that go?


surprising well actually told you I was nuts


----------



## tmontney

Would you recommend it? What gave you the idea? I naturally assumed any liquid would fry components (especially running).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Would you recommend it? What gave you the idea? I naturally assumed any liquid would fry components (especially running).


mineral oil is none conductive, so the parts dont short out.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Would you recommend it? What gave you the idea? I naturally assumed any liquid would fry components (especially running).


would I recommend it? that's a mixed bag really as far as heat to noise yes 100% for all component cooling yes 100% for ease of use no.
as for the inspiration there as a super old youtube vid of people doing it and I was like why not?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> mineral oil is none conductive, so the parts dont short out.


he speaks the truth though I did find out that any live voltage will use a human as a great path to ground


----------



## dman811

If we ever do find the cure for Cancer, Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, and Huntington's, I will put my rig towards curing or figuring out what makes people do insane things if someone comes up with the software equivalent to folding, but for that cause. Noise has never been an issue for me, in fact I need loud noise to even think about sleeping, so folding with my GPU fan on 100% is OK for me.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If we ever do find the cure for Cancer, Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, and Huntington's, I will put my rig towards curing or figuring out what makes people do insane things if someone comes up with the software equivalent to folding, but for that cause. Noise has never been an issue for me, in fact I need loud noise to even think about sleeping, so folding with my GPU fan on 100% is OK for me.


I too enjoy the sound of computers. It's just nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> would I recommend it? that's a mixed bag really as far as heat to noise yes 100% for all component cooling yes 100% for ease of use no.
> as for the inspiration there as a super old youtube vid of people doing it and I was like why not?
> he speaks the truth though I did find out that any live voltage will use a human as a great path to ground


Makes perfect sense that it's non-conductive.


----------



## CloudX

Here I thought I was crazy thinking I was the only one who likes the sound of a PC humming... Sweet!


----------



## xenomorph113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I'm not familiar with that. What is that/what does it involve?


super easy to do, just configured it to run on 7 cores instead of 8, thus freeing up the extra core when certain work units require it



Edit: CPU is folding about 12k ppd on 7, which is the same as it was on 8, gpu had a nice bump though


----------



## SeD669

How do you know which work units require the extra core? I got some really bad units this morning







both my GPU's droped in PPD.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenomorph113*
> 
> super easy to do, just configured it to run on 7 cores instead of 8, thus freeing up the extra core when certain work units require it


Oh that's what that is... I was confused why it was -1 but it clearly states that allows the software to auto-configure. smh lol.

Also wasn't aware there was a benchmarking tool for FAH. http://www.fahbench.com/


----------



## Asustweaker

ok, i downloaded the 266.58 drivers for nvidia. Would it be worth it to roll back in order to run the core 17's on my 480's???


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> I assumed most people would have forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to to read about it click on the oilcooled farm in my sig be warned though I did some crazy stuff back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also all prebounus points as well


Dude that took some big stones!! I had to dig through the thread to find pics....

hope you dont mind me sharing them here ..."LINK"


----------



## tmontney

I assume you're seeing a decent CPU usage because of your GPU. Using those drivers should get you to nominal level (1%). Although you won't be able to game as well (I think BF3 won't even run off those drivers). Even so, try them out to see what you gain.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> ok, i downloaded the 266.58 drivers for nvidia. Would it be worth it to roll back in order to run the core 17's on my 480's???


I did. Dropped CPU usage from 24% to about 3% on 2 480s folding core 17, which allowed me to go back to SMP 8 and greatly improved CPU PPD. Also bumped PPD on the 480s a little, the 850 clocked one went from about 36k-37k PPD to 39k-40k PPD.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> I did. Dropped CPU usage from 24% to about 3% on 2 480s folding core 17, which allowed me to go back to SMP 8 and greatly improved CPU PPD. Also bumped PPD on the 480s a little, the 850 clocked one went from about 36k-37k PPD to 39k-40k PPD.


So you were seeing almost 40k ppd per card?


----------



## Disturbed117

So how is every ones rigs holding up?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> So how is every ones rigs holding up?


My rig is holding up fine, but my 7970 is choking on core16 WUs for some reason. I feel I would be better off folding CPU only and using 12 cores instead of the CPU 10 + [CPU 2 + GPU]. But at the same time, I guess someone needs to run those core 16 WUs.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> So how is every ones rigs holding up?


Poor. I must have got a bad pack or something, my PPD went down to 2000! Two Thousand! That is OC to 4.3 or 4.1 (night and day) and folding 24/7 on High or Med. Arg. I wish I knew how to streamline it better or had time and brains to learn


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Poor. I must have got a bad pack or something, my PPD went down to 2000! Two Thousand! That is OC to 4.3 or 4.1 (night and day) and folding 24/7 on High or Med. Arg. I wish I knew how to streamline it better or had time and brains to learn


You should be getting between 13-15k @ 4.3. It seems rare around here to find someone who also is running a 3820 (and at 4.3 too). You're better off running an Ubuntu VM for CPU folding. I get 20-28k (depending on the project). That's WITH 10-15% overhead from my 6950 (doing Core 17's).


----------



## Comp4k

Quick question:

Folding with 2600k and GTX 580

I am using the beta flag for FAH core 17s

I have the latest drivers from NVidia: 314.22

Should I use SMP 7 or SMP 8 ?


----------



## Rylo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> You should be getting between 13-15k @ 4.3. It seems rare around here to find someone who also is running a 3820 (and at 4.3 too). You're better off running an Ubuntu VM for CPU folding. I get 20-28k (depending on the project). That's WITH 10-15% overhead from my 6950 (doing Core 17's).


Do you use VMWare or VirtualBox? I'm using VMWare Player and only getting 11000 PPD, but I'm guess this is because it's limited to 4 cores. I'm also using Linux Mint, would that make a huge difference?


----------



## SeD669

If anyone here has multiple PC's folding I need some help setting up my laptop to fold... could you please PM me I have a few questions.
cheers guys


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylo*
> 
> Do you use VMWare or VirtualBox? I'm using VMWare Player and only getting 11000 PPD, but I'm guess this is because it's limited to 4 cores. I'm also using Linux Mint, would that make a huge difference?


Use VMWare 3.0.0 and you can edit the virtual machine config file to change from 4 cores to whatever the amount your CPU has. I easily changed mine from 4 to 6









Been doing FahCore 17's for nearly 24 hours now and my points have sky rocketed!


----------



## Atomfix

Does anyone know what happend here in my log? It said something about error in work unit










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*********************** Log Started 2013-04-15T14:00:19Z ***********************
14:00:19:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
14:00:19: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
14:00:19: Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
14:00:19: Author: Joseph Coffland
14:00:19: Args: --open-web-control
14:00:19: Config: C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
14:00:19:******************************** Build ********************************
14:00:19: Version: 7.3.6
14:00:19: Date: Feb 18 2013
14:00:19: Time: 15:25:17
14:00:19: SVN Rev: 3923
14:00:19: Branch: fah/trunk/client
14:00:19: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
14:00:19: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
14:00:19: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
14:00:19: Platform: win32 XP
14:00:19: Bits: 32
14:00:19: Mode: Release
14:00:19:******************************* System ********************************
14:00:19: CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
14:00:19: CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
14:00:19: CPUs: 6
14:00:19: Memory: 7.96GiB
14:00:19: Free Memory: 4.96GiB
14:00:19: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
14:00:19: Has Battery: false
14:00:19: On Battery: false
14:00:19: UTC offset: 1
14:00:19: PID: 7388
14:00:19: CWD: C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
14:00:19: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
14:00:19: OS Arch: AMD64
14:00:19: GPUs: 1
14:00:19: GPU 0: ATI:5 Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950]
14:00:19: CUDA: Not detected
14:00:19:Win32 Service: false
14:00:19:***********************************************************************
14:00:19:
14:00:19: 
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19: 
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19: 
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19: 
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19: 
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:
14:00:19:Trying to access database...
14:00:19:Successfully acquired database lock
14:00:19:FS00:Set client configured
14:00:19:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950]
14:00:19:Enabled folding slot 01: READY cpu:6
14:00:19:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
14:00:19:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
14:00:20:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
14:00:20:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
14:00:21:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
14:00:21:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.149
14:00:21:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950] from 171.67.108.149
14:00:21:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
14:00:21:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to [email protected]
14:00:21:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.35
14:00:21:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 171.67.108.35
14:00:21:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.35:8080
14:00:23:WU00:FS00ownloading 1.63MiB
14:00:23:WU01:FS01ownloading 1.03MiB
14:00:24:3:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
14:00:28:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:00:28:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8082 run:67 clone:3 gen:27 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000216652edb3512a1a6de512c6a6
14:00:28:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
14:00:28:WU01:FS01:Connecting to www.stanford.edu:80
14:00:28:WU01:FS01:FahCore a4: Downloading 2.89MiB
14:00:29:WU00:FS00ownload 53.71%
14:00:34:WU01:FS01:FahCore a4: 19.48%
14:00:36:WU00:FS00ownload 72.90%
14:00:40:WU01:FS01:FahCore a4: 30.30%
14:00:42:WU00:FS00ownload 92.08%
14:00:43:WU00:FS00ownload complete
14:00:43:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:12 clone:16 gen:106 core:0x17 unit:0x000000a8ff3d483551391994956730a1
14:00:43:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah
14:00:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to www.stanford.edu:80
14:00:44:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: Downloading 2.11MiB
14:00:47:WU01:FS01:FahCore a4: 47.61%
14:00:50:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: 11.85%
14:00:53:WU01:FS01:FahCore a4: 62.76%
14:00:56:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: 35.56%
14:00:59:WU01:FS01:FahCore a4: 82.24%
14:01:03:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: 50.38%
14:01:05:WU01:FS01:FahCore a4: 95.22%
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:FahCore a4: Download complete
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 9.59MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 7388 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6444
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:Core PID:9856
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:*

*
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected] Gromacs GB Core
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Created dyn
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Files status OK
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Expanded 1082844 -> 3052040 (decompressed 281.8 percent)
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1082844 data_size=3052040, decompressed_data_size=3052040 diff=0
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 8082 (Run 67, Clone 3, Gen 27)
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
14:01:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
14:01:09:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: 71.12%
14:01:14:FS01aused
14:01:14:FS01:Shutting core down
14:01:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: 88.90%
14:01:15:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 6 to 6
14:01:18:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: Download complete
14:01:18:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
14:01:18:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 7.29MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe
14:01:18:WU00:FS00:Starting
14:01:18:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 7388 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:01:18:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 18224
14:01:18:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3876
14:01:18:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
14:01:19:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core
14:01:19:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
14:01:19:WU01:FS01:0xa4:[email protected] Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
14:01:19:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-04-15T14:01:19Z ***********************
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 7662 (Run 12, Clone 16, Gen 106)
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000a8ff3d483551391994956730a1
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
14:01:19:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
14:01:33:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
14:07:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
14:13:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
14:18:35:WARNING:Exception: 12:127.0.0.1: Receive error: 10054: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host.
14:18:37:WARNING:Exception: 11:127.0.0.1: Send error: 10054: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host.
14:18:48:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
14:19:58:Removing old file 'configs/config-20130413-145514.xml'
14:19:58:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:19:58:
14:19:58: 
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58: 
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58: 
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58: 
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58: 
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58:
14:19:58:WARNING:WU01:Slot ID 1 no longer exists and there are no other matching slots, dumping
14:19:58:WU01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND errorUMPED project:8082 run:67 clone:3 gen:27 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000216652edb3512a1a6de512c6a6
14:19:58:WU01:Connecting to 171.67.108.35:8080
14:19:59:WU01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:19:59:WU01:Cleaning up
14:24:27:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
14:30:05:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
14:35:49:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
14:41:29:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
14:47:11:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
14:52:50:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
14:58:29:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
15:04:11:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
15:09:48:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
15:15:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
15:20:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
15:25:59:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
15:32:02:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 11 secs), adjusting time estimates
15:32:29:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
15:37:45:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
15:42:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
15:48:20:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
15:53:33:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
15:58:45:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
16:04:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
16:09:15:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
16:14:29:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
16:19:47:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
16:25:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
16:30:15:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
16:35:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
16:40:49:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
16:46:05:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
16:51:27:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
16:56:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
17:01:59:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
17:07:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
17:12:36:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
17:17:54:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
17:23:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
17:28:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
17:33:44:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
17:39:00:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
17:44:15:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
17:49:35:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
17:54:49:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
18:00:05:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
18:05:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
18:10:38:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
18:15:51:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
18:21:10:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
18:26:22:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
18:26:22:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:26:23:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
18:26:23:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.149
18:26:23:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950] from 171.67.108.149
18:26:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
18:26:24:WU01:FS00ownloading 1.64MiB
18:26:30:WU01:FS00ownload 15.27%
18:26:36:WU01:FS00ownload 34.35%
18:26:43:WU01:FS00ownload 57.25%
18:26:49:WU01:FS00ownload 80.15%
18:26:55:WU01:FS00ownload 91.60%
18:26:58:WU01:FS00ownload complete
18:26:58:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:15 clone:2 gen:96 core:0x17 unit:0x00000094ff3d483551391b74e2ca8ef9
18:31:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:31:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
18:31:35:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
18:31:35:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
18:31:35:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
18:31:36:WU00:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
18:31:36:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:31:36:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:12 clone:16 gen:106 core:0x17 unit:0x000000a8ff3d483551391994956730a1
18:31:36:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.91MiB to 171.67.108.149
18:31:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
18:31:36:WU01:FS00:Starting
18:31:36:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 7388 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
18:31:36:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 10572
18:31:36:WU01:FS00:Core PID:11252
18:31:36:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-04-15T18:31:37Z ***********************
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17roject: 7662 (Run 15, Clone 2, Gen 96)
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000094ff3d483551391b74e2ca8ef9
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
18:31:37:WU01:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
18:31:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 4.23%
18:31:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 9.51%
18:31:51:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
18:31:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 14.79%
18:33:10:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 08 secs), adjusting time estimates
18:33:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.08%
18:33:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 24.31%
18:33:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 29.59%
18:33:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.87%
18:33:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.10%
18:33:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.38%
18:33:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 49.67%
18:33:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.89%
18:34:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 59.18%
18:34:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.41%
18:34:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.69%
18:34:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 73.97%
18:34:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.20%
18:34:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.48%
18:34:38:WU00:FS00:Upload 88.77%
18:34:44:WU00:FS00:Upload 93.00%
18:34:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.28%
18:34:58:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
18:34:58:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:34:58:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 7449.00 points
18:34:58:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
18:41:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
18:50:20:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
18:58:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
19:06:45:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
19:14:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
19:23:18:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
19:31:21:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
19:40:20:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
19:48:30:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
19:56:39:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
******************************* Date: 2013-04-15 *******************************
20:05:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
20:12:51:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
20:21:19:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
20:29:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
20:38:13:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
20:47:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
20:56:39:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
21:04:12:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
21:12:24:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
21:20:39:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
21:29:12:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
21:34:18:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 08 secs), adjusting time estimates
21:39:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
21:46:09:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
21:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
21:57:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
22:03:13:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
22:08:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
22:13:38:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
22:18:54:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
22:24:04:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
22:29:13:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
22:34:28:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
22:39:36:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
22:44:45:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
22:50:00:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
22:55:10:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
23:00:19:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
23:05:40:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
23:10:55:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
23:16:10:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
23:21:31:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
23:26:47:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
23:32:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
23:37:22:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
23:42:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
23:47:55:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
23:53:05:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
23:58:13:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
00:03:28:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
00:03:28:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
00:03:29:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
00:03:29:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.149
00:03:29:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950] from 171.67.108.149
00:03:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
00:03:30:WU00:FS00ownloading 1.63MiB
00:03:36:WU00:FS00ownload 23.04%
00:03:42:WU00:FS00ownload 49.91%
00:03:45:WU00:FS00ownload complete
00:03:45:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:31 clone:28 gen:42 core:0x17 unit:0x0000003bff3d4835513926d604b5e0f0
00:08:36:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
00:08:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
00:08:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
00:08:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
00:08:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
00:08:38:WU01:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:08:39:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:08:39:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:15 clone:2 gen:96 core:0x17 unit:0x00000094ff3d483551391b74e2ca8ef9
00:08:39:WU01:FS00:Uploading 5.90MiB to 171.67.108.149
00:08:39:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:Starting
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 7388 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 19372
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:Core PID:16224
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-04-16T00:08:39Z ***********************
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 7662 (Run 31, Clone 28, Gen 42)
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000003bff3d4835513926d604b5e0f0
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
00:08:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
00:08:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
00:08:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
00:08:40:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
00:08:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 5.29%
00:08:51:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
00:08:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 10.59%
00:08:58:WU01:FS00:Upload 14.82%
00:09:05:WU01:FS00:Upload 20.12%
00:09:11:WU01:FS00:Upload 25.41%
00:09:17:WU01:FS00:Upload 29.65%
00:09:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 34.94%
00:09:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 40.24%
00:09:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 44.47%
00:09:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 49.77%
00:09:49:WU01:FS00:Upload 55.06%
00:09:55:WU01:FS00:Upload 59.30%
00:10:02:WU01:FS00:Upload 64.59%
00:10:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 69.89%
00:10:14:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.12%
00:10:20:WU01:FS00:Upload 79.42%
00:10:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 83.65%
00:10:33:WU01:FS00:Upload 88.95%
00:10:39:WU01:FS00:Upload 94.24%
00:10:45:WU01:FS00:Upload 98.48%
00:10:52:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
00:10:52:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:10:52:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 6644.00 points
00:10:52:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
00:14:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
00:19:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
00:24:28:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
00:29:37:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
00:35:32:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 14 secs), adjusting time estimates
00:36:00:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
00:41:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
00:46:22:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
00:51:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
00:56:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
01:01:55:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
01:07:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
01:12:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
01:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
01:22:36:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
01:27:51:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
01:33:00:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
01:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
01:43:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
01:48:33:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
01:53:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
01:58:57:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
02:04:07:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
******************************* Date: 2013-04-16 *******************************
02:09:21:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
02:14:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
02:19:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
02:24:55:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
02:30:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
02:35:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
02:40:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
02:45:42:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
02:50:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
02:56:07:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
03:01:17:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
03:06:26:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
03:11:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
03:16:49:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
03:21:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
03:27:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
03:32:21:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
03:36:46:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 14 secs), adjusting time estimates
03:38:44:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
03:43:59:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
03:49:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
03:54:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
03:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
04:04:42:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
04:09:57:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
04:15:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
04:20:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
04:25:29:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
04:25:30:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
04:25:31:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
04:25:31:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.149
04:25:31:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950] from 171.67.108.149
04:25:31:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
04:25:32:WU01:FS00ownloading 1.63MiB
04:25:38:WU01:FS00ownload 91.96%
04:25:39:WU01:FS00ownload complete
04:25:39:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:2 clone:26 gen:87 core:0x17 unit:0x00000078ff3d4835513912d147fd696d
04:30:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
04:30:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
04:30:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
04:30:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
04:30:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
04:30:41:WU00:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
04:30:42:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
04:30:42:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:31 clone:28 gen:42 core:0x17 unit:0x0000003bff3d4835513926d604b5e0f0
04:30:42:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.84MiB to 171.67.108.149
04:30:42:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:Starting
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 7388 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 13296
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:Core PID:12600
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-04-16T04:30:42Z ***********************
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17roject: 7662 (Run 2, Clone 26, Gen 87)
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000078ff3d4835513912d147fd696d
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
04:30:42:WU01:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
04:30:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 5.35%
04:30:54:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
04:30:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 10.70%
04:31:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 14.98%
04:31:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.33%
04:31:14:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.68%
04:31:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 29.96%
04:31:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 35.31%
04:31:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.67%
04:31:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.95%
04:31:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 50.30%
04:31:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.58%
04:31:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 59.93%
04:32:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 65.28%
04:32:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 69.56%
04:32:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.91%
04:32:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 80.26%
04:32:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.54%
04:32:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.89%
04:32:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 94.17%
04:32:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 99.52%
04:32:55:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
04:32:55:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
04:32:55:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 7521.00 points
04:32:55:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
04:36:01:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
04:41:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
04:46:11:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
04:51:13:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
04:56:15:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
05:01:23:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
05:06:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
05:11:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
05:16:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
05:21:39:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
05:26:41:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
05:31:49:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
05:36:51:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
05:41:54:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
05:47:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
05:52:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
05:57:08:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
06:02:17:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
06:07:19:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
06:12:22:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
06:17:31:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
06:22:34:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
06:27:38:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
06:32:47:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
06:38:01:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 15 secs), adjusting time estimates
06:39:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
06:44:09:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
06:49:17:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
06:54:19:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
06:59:22:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
07:04:30:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
07:09:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
07:14:36:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
07:19:44:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
07:24:47:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
07:29:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
07:34:59:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
07:40:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
07:45:05:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
07:50:15:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
07:55:19:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
08:00:22:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
08:05:31:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
******************************* Date: 2013-04-16 *******************************
08:10:35:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
08:15:38:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
08:20:47:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
08:25:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
08:30:53:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
08:36:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
08:41:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
08:41:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
08:41:08:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
08:41:08:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.149
08:41:08:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950] from 171.67.108.149
08:41:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
08:41:09:WU00:FS00ownloading 1.63MiB
08:41:15:WU00:FS00ownload 38.33%
08:41:21:WU00:FS00ownload 53.66%
08:41:26:WU00:FS00ownload complete
08:41:26:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:3 clone:26 gen:109 core:0x17 unit:0x000000b8ff3d48355139137c61fd7fee
08:46:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
08:46:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
08:46:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
08:46:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
08:46:17:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
08:46:18:WU01:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:46:18:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
08:46:18:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:2 clone:26 gen:87 core:0x17 unit:0x00000078ff3d4835513912d147fd696d
08:46:18:WU01:FS00:Uploading 5.88MiB to 171.67.108.149
08:46:18:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
08:46:18:WU00:FS00:Starting
08:46:18:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 7388 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
08:46:18:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 14292
08:46:18:WU00:FS00:Core PID:7560
08:46:18:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-04-16T08:46:18Z ***********************
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 7662 (Run 3, Clone 26, Gen 109)
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000b8ff3d48355139137c61fd7fee
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
08:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
08:46:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 4.25%
08:46:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
08:46:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 9.56%
08:46:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 13.81%
08:46:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 19.13%
08:46:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 24.44%
08:46:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 29.75%
08:47:03:WU01:FS00:Upload 35.07%
08:47:09:WU01:FS00:Upload 39.32%
08:47:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 44.63%
08:47:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 49.95%
08:47:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 54.20%
08:47:35:WU01:FS00:Upload 59.51%
08:47:41:WU01:FS00:Upload 64.82%
08:47:47:WU01:FS00:Upload 69.07%
08:47:54:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.39%
08:48:01:WU01:FS00:Upload 79.70%
08:48:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 85.01%
08:48:15:WU01:FS00:Upload 90.33%
08:48:21:WU01:FS00:Upload 95.64%
08:48:27:WU01:FS00:Upload 99.89%
08:48:33:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
08:48:33:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:48:33:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 7595.00 points
08:48:33:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
09:01:26:WU00:FS00:0x17:NaNs found .. trying to pinpoint the NaN step via binary search... (this might take a while)
09:01:26:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [0,45895]
09:03:47:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [22948,45895]
09:04:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [34422,45895]
09:05:33:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [40159,45895]
09:05:51:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [43028,45895]
09:06:00:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [44462,45895]
09:06:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45179,45895]
09:06:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45538,45895]
09:06:08:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45717,45895]
09:06:08:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45807,45895]
09:06:08:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45852,45895]
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45874,45895]
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45885,45895]
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45891,45895]
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45894,45895]
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [45895,45895]
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unable to pinpoint NaN - likely to be non-deterministic, dumping results
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: NaNs detected in positions.0 0
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
09:06:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7662 run:3 clone:26 gen:109 core:0x17 unit:0x000000b8ff3d48355139137c61fd7fee
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.73KiB to 171.67.108.149
09:06:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
09:06:09:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
09:06:10:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
09:06:10:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:06:10:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
09:06:10:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
09:06:10:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.44
09:06:10:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950] from 171.67.108.44
09:06:10:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.44:8080
09:06:11:WU01:FS00ownloading 44.42KiB
09:06:12:WU01:FS00ownload complete
09:06:12:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11293 run:2 clone:455 gen:41 core:0x16 unit:0x000013836652edbc4d925648272fd3f9
09:06:12:WU01:FS00ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah
09:06:12:WU01:FS00:Connecting to www.stanford.edu:80
09:06:13:WU01:FS00:FahCore 16: Downloading 1.04MiB
09:06:19:WU01:FS00:FahCore 16: 77.91%
09:06:21:WU01:FS00:FahCore 16: Download complete
09:06:21:WU01:FS00:Valid core signature
09:06:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 2.33MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe
09:06:21:WU01:FS00:Starting
09:06:21:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 7388 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
09:06:21:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 10144
09:06:21:WU01:FS00:Core PID:5184
09:06:21:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x16 started
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:*

*
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:[email protected] GPU Core
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:Core : x=16
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16reparing to commence simulation
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Created dyn
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Files status OK
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Expanded 44976 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.5 percent)
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44976 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Digital signature verified
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16roject: 11293 (Run 2, Clone 455, Gen 41)
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
09:06:22:WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
09:06:23:WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 3576988303 2299395966 2740064414 2884253327 821421944
09:06:23:WU01:FS00:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
09:06:23:WU01:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
09:06:24:WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server
09:06:25:WU01:FS00:0x16:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
09:06:25:WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed 3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
09:10:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Completed 500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I see a dumped unit on the CPU and a unit that had non-deterministic computation error resulting in a NaN. Most likely unstable GPU.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rylo*
> 
> Do you use VMWare or VirtualBox? I'm using VMWare Player and only getting 11000 PPD, but I'm guess this is because it's limited to 4 cores. I'm also using Linux Mint, would that make a huge difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Use VMWare 3.0.0 and you can edit the virtual machine config file to change from 4 cores to whatever the amount your CPU has. I easily changed mine from 4 to 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been doing FahCore 17's for nearly 24 hours now and my points have sky rocketed!
Click to expand...

Eight is still the max vcpu count on v3.0.0. Your need vbox if you have, say a 3930k, it supports up to 32 vcpus iirc.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My rig is doing extremely well in fact


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I see a dumped unit on the CPU and a unit that had non-deterministic computation error resulting in a NaN. Most likely unstable GPU.


I've just downclocked my GPU from 1100MHz to 1020MHz @ 1080Mv, or should I apply more voltage to the GPU?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I've just downclocked my GPU from 1100MHz to 1020MHz @ 1080Mv, or should I apply more voltage to the GPU?


What you think is best. Both can make it more stable.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What you think is best. Both can make it more stable.


I'll just leave it at just that then, GPU is still pulling 40K PPD in Fahcore 17, 2K less from 1100MHz to 1020MHz

CPU is doing well though.... 8.4K PPD in Linux VM, and that's with 4 SMP's, had to leave out 2 extra cores for the GPU, usage was spikeing, seems to be more stable with the extra CPU power.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> You should be getting between 13-15k @ 4.3. It seems rare around here to find someone who also is running a 3820 (and at 4.3 too). You're better off running an Ubuntu VM for CPU folding. I get 20-28k (depending on the project). That's WITH 10-15% overhead from my 6950 (doing Core 17's).


It seems that it was an anomaly. Its back to 13~15 day time and 18 to 20 at night. I can't really use it full power all day because it is also my wife's computer then. But I will try for at night. Funny how something so seemingly boring can be so fun and addictive! Arg I am shopping for GPU


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guys make sure that you get better PPD with linux/VMware i tested it and got worse performance as strange as it sounds Win 7 X64 gives me more 2/3K PPD with my 3570K, just saying though recheck those VM's and compare them to win


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Guys make sure that you get better PPD with linux/VMware i tested it and got worse performance as strange as it sounds Win 7 X64 gives me more 2/3K PPD with my 3570K, just saying though recheck those VM's and compare them to win


Already checked here Had around 4-5K in Windows with CPU folding, and when I went to Linux, CPU PPD went to 7-9K

This is with 4 core folding though.


----------



## Kevdog

Woke up to one of my rigs down and it won't restart, it will have to wait till I get home from work.. =(

BITTEN BY THE LAW!!!!.........again........


----------



## Z32

-shivers with window open, folding-
Where are the group hugs at?? Hahaha









It's been a long time since I was last folding, and it's nice to be back.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am getting a lot of projects 7083 (SMP) maybe these wus are the ones to take the blame to some rigs hang and restart i noticed that they use more power (kill-a-watt) + 8 to 11w compared to P80xx and my CPU is 4/5ºc hotter and also the Vcore is a bit lower checked with CPU-Z.
So maybe you guys should up a notch or 2 in Vcore


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am getting a lot of projects 7083 (SMP) maybe these wus are the ones to take the blame to some rigs hang and restart i noticed that they use more power (kill-a-watt) + 8 to 11w compared to P80xx and my CPU is 4/5ºc hotter and also the Vcore is a bit lower checked with CPU-Z.
> So maybe you guys should up a notch or 2 in Vcore


All 129.74.85.15 units load the CPU more and make it run like 8-10*C hotter. The 700x, 701x, 702x (P7029 excluded), 1008x and 1009x also give about 3x as much PPD as all other units. I must say that I haven't ever seen an application stress CPUs harder than the 129.74.85.15 units.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thats right they are harder on the CPU but i got 8500pts with a P7083 though they take for ever to do only give me around 16k PPD and the smaller ones 21/22K PPD


----------



## Disturbed117

Running around 58c atm.


----------



## raiderxx

Could anyone tell me if they see me in the team stats? I am looking here but not seeing my name.

However, if I am seeing this correctly, I did 20PPD yesterday (with my 275 and i5). Can anyone confirm?

Lastly, it looks like we just have to fold for team OCN to be in the draw for prizes. Is this correct? We don't have to sign up or post a pic of us folding, correct?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I see u

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=535538


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> *Could anyone tell me if they see me in the team stats? I am looking here but not seeing my name.*
> 
> However, if I am seeing this correctly, I did 20PPD yesterday (with my 275 and i5). Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Lastly, it looks like we just have to fold for team OCN to be in the draw for prizes. Is this correct? We don't have to sign up or post a pic of us folding, correct?


I cant find you on that link. Others are fine.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> Could anyone tell me if they see me in the team stats? I am looking here but not seeing my name.
> 
> However, if I am seeing this correctly, I did 20PPD yesterday (with my 275 and i5). Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Lastly, it looks like we just have to fold for team OCN to be in the draw for prizes. Is this correct? We don't have to sign up or post a pic of us folding, correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I cant find you on that link. Others are fine.


No ofcourse we can't see raider in the first link since that is the top 1000


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No ofcourse we can't see raider in the first link since that is the top 1000


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Rig is holding up great Disturbed117 !!! my rig is doing about 120K PPD a day!!!! So I should Rack up millions of PPD !!!! so my rig is finally dialed in and loving [email protected] !









=ROG


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Rig is holding up great Disturbed117 !!! my rig is doing about 120K PPD a day!!!! So I should Rack up millions of PPD !!!! so my rig is finally dialed in and loving [email protected] !









=ROG


----------



## $ilent

Moar ppd!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

shesh so demanding $ilent @@@@!!!!!!!???????

that is okay I will pull CPU up to 4.9Ghz when I get home xD all because I like you














(no pedo)


----------



## xenomorph113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> So how is every ones rigs holding up?


Pretty solid









CPU max 42C
GPU max 43C


----------



## [CyGnus]

My ambient temp here in Lisbon is around 20ºc

CPU @ 4.5GHz: 56ºC
GPU @ 1.2GHz: 45ºC


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

How Come I Do Not Have One Of These Awesome Badges!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, that's pretty cool.

I was in Bobadela last year and it was around 40s in summer







, even hotter in Setúbal.

It's 13*C here though.


----------



## mironccr345

I'm still at 37k ppd! It's better than nothing.


----------



## Atomfix

This computer is good at warming my living room up, fans at 100%, quite noisey, me and my partner can deal with it though.

I haven't stuck the central heating on in 4 days because of the heat this computer is chucking out!

CPU @ 47C 70-80% usage
GPU @ 50C 95-99% usage

I'm wondering if I should risk putting my CPU clocks at 4.2GHz from 4050MHz as my tempature is so low. What do you think?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I'm still at 37k ppd! It's better than nothing.


Same here. I got a 7645 on my 2600K


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> So you were seeing almost 40k ppd per card?


am seeing:


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> So how is every ones rigs holding up?


dual LANs went out for a bit. had to restart to get them working again (and right around when both WUs were ready to upload too).


----------



## Disturbed117

Ah.

As daylight comes my temps raise!


----------



## ForNever

Dang it, I see team overclockers.com keep edging closer to us. Seems we are at risk of losing our highly coveted #3 team ranking...noooo.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> Dang it, I see team overclockers.com keep edging closer to us. Seems we are at risk of losing our highly coveted #3 team ranking...noooo.


It might help if I can determine why I've suddenly lost 15k PPD for my i7 and am only at 70% GPU usage. I'm only pulling 10k PPD whereas before I was as over 30k.


----------



## krista031

so, there is nothing odd here... just a normal, everyday 43% increase in folders number



and then smne tells me that this points algorithm (or whatever it is) is very good..

but OCFs doing great job on the other hand..


----------



## lacrossewacker

*QUESTION!*

One machine I'm using is a Mac Pro Early 2009 4.1

Quad-core Xeon 3500 series (2.66ghz) 8 threads.

Unfortunately I'm not able to move its location, it's sort of tucked in a desk. Running [email protected] and the CPU is reaching 84C. Warm air is just pouring from around the computer out of the desk space. (no air flow going to it) Is that a little high for a Mac? Not sure how sensitive they are to high temps. The same computer also has a AMD 4870 in it. It doesn't show up in the [email protected] client, can't even add it in the menus. Is this just an OSX problem?

Thanks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> so, there is nothing odd here... just a normal, everyday 43% increase in folders number
> 
> and then smne tells me that this points algorithm (or whatever it is) is very good..
> 
> but OCFs doing great job on the other hand..


I believe they have NCIX backing them up in case of Chimpin, there was a big problem concerning that as well last year.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> so, there is nothing odd here... just a normal, everyday 43% increase in folders number
> 
> 
> 
> and then smne tells me that this points algorithm (or whatever it is) is very good..
> 
> but OCFs doing great job on the other hand..


I was reading through thier forum and saw like blade said, that they team up with NCIX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I believe they have NCIX backing them up *in case of Chimpin*, there was a big problem concerning that as well last year.


Im all for people folding for the CC, but because these folders arent involved when the handicap is recorded, its not exactly fair. Its like adding half another Forumla 1 engine to your car just before the race.


----------



## Aparition

Hey all I've added my system to the fold








OCNApparition - is my Folding name. So far I have 6 cores folding strong.


----------



## DustDevil

Still folding strong (almost spelled fondling) here. I wanted to try small packets and edited my cpu slot and whamo it started giving me harder wu's like 7 day ones. Had to dump everything and re install to get rid of it.

Whoever wins this NZXT X40 I am donating it hasn't been used just opened. Still has all the adapters and screws and TIM on the water block/pump.


----------



## axipher

I've decided to also add my AMD A8-3870k to the prize list, it may not be good for folding, but maybe it can be used to make a media rig for someone and dedicate their old rig to folding.


----------



## lacrossewacker

sorry for repeating my post earlier...but!

*QUESTION!*

One machine I'm using is a Mac Pro Early 2009 4.1

Quad-core Xeon 3500 series (2.66ghz) 8 threads.

Unfortunately I'm not able to move its location, it's sort of tucked in a desk. Running [email protected] and the CPU is reaching 84C. Warm air is just pouring from around the computer out of the desk space. (no air flow going to it) Is that a little high for a Mac? Not sure how sensitive they are to high temps. The same computer also has a AMD 4870 in it. It doesn't show up in the [email protected] client, can't even add it in the menus. Is this just an OSX problem?

Thanks


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Same here. I got a 7645 on my 2600K


Hopefully I get some good WU's before CC is over. I'm going to fire up my other rigs a couple of days before the CC ends to boost up my PPD.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> sorry for repeating my post earlier...but!
> 
> *QUESTION!*
> 
> One machine I'm using is a Mac Pro Early 2009 4.1
> 
> Quad-core Xeon 3500 series (2.66ghz) 8 threads.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not able to move its location, it's sort of tucked in a desk. Running [email protected] and the CPU is reaching 84C. Warm air is just pouring from around the computer out of the desk space. (no air flow going to it) Is that a little high for a Mac? Not sure how sensitive they are to high temps. The same computer also has a AMD 4870 in it. It doesn't show up in the [email protected] client, can't even add it in the menus. Is this just an OSX problem?
> 
> Thanks


Is this it?
Quote:


> TCASE 67.9°C
> 
> Case Temperature is the maximum temperature allowed at the processor Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS).


What drivers are you using on the 4870?


----------



## tmontney

So what the hell happened to me? I'm at ~70% GPU usage suddenly. My CPU usage is normal (peak load) but only get ~5k PPD instead of 20k (project 7085). I did just do core17 but now it's on 16. Not sure why the switch.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Is this it?
> What drivers are you using on the 4870?


hmm crap, guess I'll have to bump the CPU usage down to prevent damage. Driver wise, I have no idea. I suppose they're just whatever comes through Apple's own update packages. (certainty nothing like the Overdrive software used on PC) I only use the PC for adobe stuff, that's it, ever. Thanks for the info though, definitely can't afford to damage this computer.


----------



## dranas

Do we have a stats tracker or no?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> So what the hell happened to me? I'm at ~70% GPU usage suddenly. My CPU usage is normal (peak load) but only get ~5k PPD instead of 20k. I can note that I'm on a core 16 instead of 17 (I have the flags set). Perhaps they're out?


Delete Fahcore 16 and see if FahCore 17 will load up?

If I find out I'm on Fah 16, I would delete it and keep updateing till I grab a Fah 17


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> hmm crap, guess I'll have to bump the CPU usage down to prevent damage. Driver wise, I have no idea. I suppose they're just whatever comes through Apple's own update packages. (certainty nothing like the Overdrive software used on PC) I only use the PC for adobe stuff, that's it, ever. Thanks for the info though, definitely can't afford to damage this computer.


Still, I've been reading around that the xeon W3520 easily gets to the 80° C range, it pulls around 130W. You can disable one core under the [email protected], that might help.

I think that in order to make the GPU folding capable, the drivers have to include OpenCL. That's all I can say.


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey guys I am having a problem getting my 6970s to fold. They crunch fine and have been doing so for months. Now I have dropped back down to stock clocks and bumped up the voltage a tad. Still no go, they dont even begin to load up before the WUs fail. So right now I am just running the I7 on this machine to fold, and running BOINC on the GPUs until I can get them to fold properly.

The I7 is pulling 17k PPD right now by itself on 7 cores, and I have a 7970 in a spare rig pulling 34k PPD. I heard that is low for the 7970 at 1GHZ, any advice?? Its already running the core 17 WUs


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> So what the hell happened to me? I'm at ~70% GPU usage suddenly. My CPU usage is normal (peak load) but only get ~5k PPD instead of 20k (project 7085). I did just do core17 but now it's on 16. Not sure why the switch.


Dedicate 1 core to GPU.

So you should use SMP 3 instead of SMP 4.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Should be fine to leave Laptop ASUS G53 24/7 ON? CPU Load 85C, GPU 75C.


----------



## _TRU_

so far i've dropped about 12-15k PPD total on core 17 & stuck on 7662's. seems odd, 17k PPD @ 890? it's a 460, but still....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> 
> so far i've dropped about 12-15k PPD total on core 17 & stuck on 7662's. seems odd, 17k PPD @ 890? it's a 460, but still....


Just use Core 15.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Do we have a stats tracker or no?


http://chimp.axihub.ca/

Seems my rigs picked up some 80XX gpu WU's those lamers put out about 30% less ppd than the other types.


----------



## Aparition

Working on an 8082, showing ~25k ppd


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just use Core 15.


so del core 17 & take off beta flag? would advanced work here?


----------



## ikem

do people pick up bigadv on v7 clients? im still running v6...

Home
Work


----------



## nagle3092

Just put my 680 in the rig, had to change the order of the cards to get the best cooling but the PPD estimate keeps going up. Currently at 110K.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hey guys I am having a problem getting my 6970s to fold. They crunch fine and have been doing so for months. Now I have dropped back down to stock clocks and bumped up the voltage a tad. Still no go, they dont even begin to load up before the WUs fail. So right now I am just running the I7 on this machine to fold, and running BOINC on the GPUs until I can get them to fold properly.
> 
> The I7 is pulling 17k PPD right now by itself on 7 cores, and I have a 7970 in a spare rig pulling 34k PPD. I heard that is low for the 7970 at 1GHZ, any advice?? Its already running the core 17 WUs


What CPU is in the 7970 rig and what is it doing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> do people pick up bigadv on v7 clients? im still running v6...
> 
> Home
> Work


Yes, but you need to be in Linux to get one assigned.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What CPU is in the 7970 rig and what is it doing?
> Yes, but you need to be in Linux to get one assigned.


figures... bah...


----------



## Marshock

Is that Mick Jagger in the very first poster?


----------



## $ilent

VGT come out of nowhere and storming ahead.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> do people pick up bigadv on v7 clients? im still running v6...
> 
> Home
> Work


yes, but from what I was able to find you need...

Linux
v7 works fine
client-type bigadv
max-packet-size big

I couldn't grab one until I upped the packet size.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> VGT come out of nowhere and storming ahead.


We seriously need more folders, If I had a spare PSU, I could get a Sempron X2 190 OCed up and running


----------



## nagle3092

The ppd went up to 125k but then when back down within a couple minutes.



Heres what I currently have crunching. Along with my sons matx build thats getting 36k ppd.

I cant believe that all of this is only pulling 610watts.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> VGT come out of nowhere and storming ahead.


Yeah, this is VGT's first year in the competition, hard to handi-cap a brand new team we used their data from last year around this time much like we did for the other teams to determine a handi-cap.


----------



## Atomfix

Are these spikes in the GPU usage normal? I already have 2 dedicated CPU cores for the Fahcore 17 client


----------



## Xcrunner

I'll get my rig folding tonight. Didn't even know the Chimp Challenge was in April this year lol


----------



## nub

have a core 17 wu sitting at 99.99% completed - has been stuck like that for an hour... oh well.
couple questions:
First, are badges being given out for this years Chimp Challenge participants? If so, who do we pm about them?
Second, has anyone tried folding core 17 on a 7790 to see how they perform?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> The ppd went up to 125k but then when back down within a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what I currently have crunching. Along with my sons matx build thats getting 36k ppd.
> 
> I cant believe that all of this is only pulling 610watts.


What do the Titans get? Also, enable the beta flag on them







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Are these spikes in the GPU usage normal? I already have 2 dedicated CPU cores for the Fahcore 17 client


Looks okay


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What do the Titans get? Also, enable the beta flag on them


How do I do that? Sorry folding novice here, right now they are getting around 32k on the 8070/8071 wus.


----------



## Xcrunner

Is folding on linux still better than windows? I'll have to set up a new VM if that is still the case


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Instable VRAM, overclock. How far was it? And what unit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> My card was overclocked, like +35MHz on Core, memory isn't overclocked at all.
> Judging by the log it started on a new unit, not in middle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Starting
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Eaglake/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 5960 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4932
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3012
> 10:47:07:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:[email protected] GPU Core
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Preparing to commence simulation
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 124664 -> 502918 (decompressed 403.4 percent)
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124664 data_size=502918, decompressed_data_size=502918 diff=0
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Project: 7625 (Run 356, Clone 0, Gen 151)
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
> 10:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  2271565544 498714570 3029958833 45987625 3150855429
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU memtest failure
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:
> 10:47:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:[email protected] Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
> 10:47:10:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I found this over at foldingforum.org
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=21757
> 
> Maybe this helps


Sorry for the long reply.
It looks like it doesn't give me the errors. Basically I just turned my PC off for the night turned back on in the morning and from then I haven't received errors.
Also I looked at that site you gave me... my [email protected] wasn't set up as a service... so i'm still







what happened.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> How do I do that? Sorry folding novice here, right now they are getting around 32k on the 8070/8071 wus.


-> configure
-> tab slots
-> highlight the GPU slots of your Titans and click edit
-> scroll down to extra slot options and click add
-> enter exactly client-type in the Name tile and beta in value
-> click ok until you arrive at the configure screen with the gpu slot and hit save
-> restart the PC and fold on !


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> -> configure
> -> tab slots
> -> highlight the GPU slots of your Titans and click edit
> -> scroll down to extra slot options and click add
> -> enter exactly client-type in the Name tile and beta in value
> -> click ok until you arrive at the configure screen with the gpu slot and hit save
> -> restart the PC and fold on !


Done, thanks.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Done, thanks.


any difference on your ppd?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> any difference on your ppd?


Not yet its still finishing the current WU's.


----------



## Erick Silver

Kevdogs Law strikes again!!



So I have had to duct tape a old AMD cooler fan to the shroud for now.



I have no idea what the heck happened. I was folding away and doing a little web surfing. all of a sudden buzzing and racket coming from inside the box.

I have tried to fold with the GPU but I am afraid to let it go. After a few minutes the temp reached 65*c. Its idling at about 45*c. I need to find a replacement. Maybe an aftermarket cooler will do the trick.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Not yet its still finishing the current WU's.


You will see an increase if on core 17







..... like a 15-20k PPD jump to 50k PPD







. Thats what mine was doing the last time I had it folding.


----------



## Atomfix

Found this in the log, anything to worry about?
Quote:


> 18:42:59:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 15 secs), adjusting time estimates


----------



## Erick Silver

Anyone know which aftermarket cooler will work with a GTX560SE?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Anyone know which aftermarket cooler will work with a GTX560SE?


can't confirm for the 560, but this works on the 560 ti (not sure if it's a major difference)
http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/455/accelero-mono-plus.html?c=2182
Don't think it's worth 60 bucks though.

EDIT: nvm, just looked at the compatibility, it does fit on the 560 SE


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Anyone know which aftermarket cooler will work with a GTX560SE?


Seen these things recommended quite a few times, it says on the website 560SE supported.

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/375/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html

Personally for the cost of these (£30) id rather buy a corsair H40 and a few ram copper heatsinks, but that depends on how much you trust a CLC.


----------



## ryan w

Still Chimpin as best i can with my AMD's!

worst: 10K








best: 40k









FX-8150 at 4.4 Ghz cpu 6
6950 950/1400
6950 950/1400

500-600 w power draw

Girlfriends 1090t at 3.2 Ghz all on its own is pulling 12K


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Kevdogs Law strikes again!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had to duct tape a old AMD cooler fan to the shroud for now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the heck happened. I was folding away and doing a little web surfing. all of a sudden buzzing and racket coming from inside the box.
> 
> I have tried to fold with the GPU but I am afraid to let it go. After a few minutes the temp reached 65*c. Its idling at about 45*c. I need to find a replacement. Maybe an aftermarket cooler will do the trick.


Nice gehtto mod you got going there









I just had a fan meet its end too and it was one of the ones that I was going to replace due to bad bearings. This is off of one of my 140mm pull fans on my 420 rad. My pull fans are turned off and turned my push ones up to compensate.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well I can get the Acellero Plus for about $40 Shipped.

Doing the CLC mod would be nice as I do have a fan mount in the bottom of the case. But trying to find the CLC cooler, and mounting brackets at a comparable cost is difficult.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well I can get the Acellero Plus for about $40 Shipped.
> 
> Doing the CLC mod would be nice as I do have a fan mount in the bottom of the case. But trying to find the CLC cooler, and mounting brackets at a comparable cost is difficult.


Thats what zip ties are for lol







If you haven't checked it out on OCN, here is a thread specifically for "The Mod"


----------



## nagle3092

My first Titan just pulled a Core_17 (7662) into the queue but I gotta leave for an interview so hopefully it does well.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Check the TPF on the first frame, the suspense D:


----------



## valvehead

Boredom leads to watching your water temps go up and down...


----------



## nagle3092




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Found this in the log, anything to worry about?


Nop nothing to worry about just it "synchronizing"


----------



## Asustweaker

SO I officially hate V7. stupid thing just dropped 3 wu's, and deleted all my configs!!!! I just lost 34k points that were gonna be turned in at 4:30. [email protected]$#. lost 2 GPU and the SMP
work unit.

I really don't get what that is. third time it has done this since the event.


----------



## ZDngrfld

I thought I was having issues with my new 2P E5-2670 rig. Turns out I'm special and let my Debian install use the ext4 file system. Bigadv HATES ext4 and takes 2-3 hours to upload a WU after it finishes one. I lost out on ~600k points because I thought it was a different issue... I'm not happy with myself.


----------



## WLL77

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*





Ridiculous.









Edited to post commiseration with ZD and Asustweaker:









Got my second rig up and running with two gtx 480, pulling bout 30k a piece on core 17's,, now if only I could get my 7870 to pull some 17's,,,,,


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I thought I was having issues with my new 2P E5-2670 rig. Turns out I'm special and let my Debian install use the ext4 file system. Bigadv HATES ext4 and takes 2-3 hours to upload a WU after it finishes one. I lost out on ~600k points because I thought it was a different issue... I'm not happy with myself.


My bigadv box is an Ubuntu 12.10 system with 7.3.6. I had not heard about the EXT4 issue.

What is it and should I look at rebuilding?

And why do the core 16's not give any bonus... that sucks for a WU that take 3x as long.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> My bigadv box is an Ubuntu 12.10 system with 7.3.6. I had not heard about the EXT4 issue.
> 
> What is it and should I look at rebuilding?
> 
> And why do the core 16's not give any bonus... that sucks for a WU that take 3x as long.


Open a terminal and type df -T. It should tell you what file system you're using.
So when you finish a WU it compresses it before sending. That's the part that takes 2-3 hours. The annoying part for bigadv is it's usually around a 6% compression, so not much.


----------



## Asustweaker

The ext3 journaling filing system actually affects regular SMP a bit too.

As for why my configs keep reverting?? I really wish i knew!! I have had to adjust my clocks and configs a handful of times, and is really getting old!

I know that my GPUI's are rock solid stable at 875mhz core clock. but would back them down to 850 ish just to hold on to work units while folding on them.

As for the Config file deleting and reverting, I really don't have a clue???????

EDIT: DAMN YOU KEVDOG AND YOUR LAW!!!!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Thats what zip ties are for lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't checked it out on OCN, here is a thread specifically for "The Mod"


going to do that for my 2 460's. h60 on my OC'd 1371, 760gc on my cpu & 1373
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well I can get the Acellero Plus for about $40 Shipped.
> 
> Doing the CLC mod would be nice as I do have a fan mount in the bottom of the case. But trying to find the CLC cooler, and mounting brackets at a comparable cost is difficult.


check out dwoods thread:
TripT CC, 620/920 H50/H70 GPU Brackets, Fan Grills, Custom Case Badges

he also has a website:
http://triptcc.com/


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well I can get the Acellero Plus for about $40 Shipped.
> 
> Doing the CLC mod would be nice as I do have a fan mount in the bottom of the case. But trying to find the CLC cooler, and mounting brackets at a comparable cost is difficult.


Get a used Kuhler 620 or similar on eBay and use "The Mod" as mentioned above. I did it for awhile until I could get a custom bracket from Trip T Computer Customs:

http://triptcc.com/shop/


----------



## juano

Sorry to see your 560se there Erick. Another option for you to consider is to just remove the stock fan and shroud but leave the heatsink and them zip tie a regular case fan (92-120mm work well) to the heatsink.


----------



## Disturbed117

Hit 63c today on my 1090T


----------



## Asustweaker

How do you guys think a gtx460 336 core will fold core17's??


----------



## drougnor

Can someone find whoever runs the 'Official Chimp Challenge Stats' and give them a poke with a stick? Looks like those stats are stuck.


----------



## snoogins

i5 2500k and 7970 PPD ~ 15k a day.
550 Ti ~ 15k a day.

Make sense?


----------



## Disturbed117

Just dropped a 10k Workunit not long ago


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Just dropped a 10k Workunit not long ago


I think I did that in your bathroom as well


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> i5 2500k and 7970 PPD ~ 15k a day.
> 550 Ti ~ 15k a day.
> 
> Make sense?


You can have the 7970 try a beta Core 17 WU and see if that helps. If I am not mistaken the Beta Core 17's take some CPU usage with them like 25% so you might want to drop a core and change to smp 3. All of which are easy to do.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> I think I did that in your bathroom as well


Dang it, I told you to stop doing that


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> You can have the 7970 try a beta Core 17 WU and see if that helps. If I am not mistaken the Beta Core 17's take some CPU usage with them like 25% so you might want to drop a core and change to smp 3. All of which are easy to do.


Wrong, core 17 with CAT 13.3b3 uses 1% of CPU so you can do SMP with all cores and still GPU with no loss


----------



## NorxMAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> I think I did that in your bathroom as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it, I told you to stop doing that
Click to expand...

Do you have a plunger?....


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> You can have the 7970 try a beta Core 17 WU and see if that helps. If I am not mistaken the Beta Core 17's take some CPU usage with them like 25% so you might want to drop a core and change to smp 3. All of which are easy to do.


Beta Core 17s take much less CPU usage









If you're getting 6k ppd on a regular core 16, with a core 17 and a 7970 you can easily hit 40k ppd









Make sure to add the proper flags to the gpu slot thugh


----------



## DustDevil

I knew I was wrong it just didn't sound right.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL*
> 
> Do you have a plunger?....


----------



## snoogins

How would I go about adding the flags? I would really like to see this 7970 do something besides game for once!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> How do you guys think a gtx460 336 core will fold core17's??


I was only gettng 12k with x17'', getting 20+ with x15's with the core clock @ 855


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I was only gettng 12k with x17'', getting 20+ with x15's with the core clock @ 855


The 17's are a mixed bag for Nvidia cards... they are a god send for ATI cards.

my 650ti gets bogged down on them. my 7950's get about 8x the points.


----------



## Asustweaker

the core17's will only benefit nvidia if the cuda count is pretty high (336+), and heavy overclock. so 1gb 460's and 900+ mhz, or 560 448core above 850mhz core


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> going to do that for my 2 460's. h60 on my OC'd 1371, 760gc on my cpu & 1373
> check out dwoods thread:
> TripT CC, 620/920 H50/H70 GPU Brackets, Fan Grills, Custom Case Badges
> 
> he also has a website:
> http://triptcc.com/


Yeah looked there already. Good pricing on the brackets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Get a used Kuhler 620 or similar on eBay and use "The Mod" as mentioned above. I did it for awhile until I could get a custom bracket from Trip T Computer Customs:
> 
> http://triptcc.com/shop/


Kinda partial to Corsair. Mainly due to the fact that I have an H60 already. If I could get a H80/H100 cheap I could move the H60 to the GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Sorry to see your 560se there Erick. Another option for you to consider is to just remove the stock fan and shroud but leave the heatsink and them zip tie a regular case fan (92-120mm work well) to the heatsink.


I am all thumbs when it comes to zipties. Will look into this option though as it may be doable.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> How do you guys think a gtx460 336 core will fold core17's??


My GTX 560 hates them. Thinking it's only worth it on 470, 480, 560 TI 448, 570, 580, 680 and Titan.


----------



## Eeyore888

FX-8350 14k ppd
GTX 660 TI #1 27k ppd
#2 25.5k

Sound about right?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *QUESTION!*
> 
> One machine I'm using is a Mac Pro Early 2009 4.1
> 
> Quad-core Xeon 3500 series (2.66ghz) 8 threads.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not able to move its location, it's sort of tucked in a desk. Running [email protected] and the CPU is reaching 84C. Warm air is just pouring from around the computer out of the desk space. (no air flow going to it) Is that a little high for a Mac? Not sure how sensitive they are to high temps. The same computer also has a AMD 4870 in it. It doesn't show up in the [email protected] client, can't even add it in the menus. Is this just an OSX problem?
> 
> Thanks


Only Radeon HD5000-series and newer are supported by [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> So what the hell happened to me? I'm at ~70% GPU usage suddenly. My CPU usage is normal (peak load) but only get ~5k PPD instead of 20k. I can note that I'm on a core 16 instead of 17 (I have the flags set). Perhaps they're out?
> 
> 
> 
> Delete Fahcore 16 and see if FahCore 17 will load up?
> 
> *If I find out I'm on Fah 16, I would delete it and keep updateing till I grab a Fah 17*
Click to expand...

Please don't do that, it's just bad for Stanford as they are sending out a bunch of WU's which only gets dumped and they have to re-issue them after their deadline, it's a practice we do not look kindly upon here at OCN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> do people pick up bigadv on v7 clients? im still running v6...
> 
> Home
> Work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What CPU is in the 7970 rig and what is it doing?
> Yes, but you need to be in Linux to get one assigned.
> 
> 
> 
> figures... bah...
Click to expand...

DO IT!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*
> 
> Is folding on linux still better than windows? I'll have to set up a new VM if that is still the case


For CPU, yes. For GPU, not so much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I thought I was having issues with my new 2P E5-2670 rig. Turns out I'm special and let my Debian install use the ext4 file system. Bigadv HATES ext4 and takes 2-3 hours to upload a WU after it finishes one. I lost out on ~600k points because I thought it was a different issue... I'm not happy with myself.
> 
> 
> 
> My bigadv box is an Ubuntu 12.10 system with 7.3.6. I had not heard about the EXT4 issue.
> 
> What is it and should I look at rebuilding?
> 
> And why do the core 16's not give any bonus... that sucks for a WU that take 3x as long.
Click to expand...

Yes, isn't that fun? Should be a warning when you install a distro that EXT4 screws with your bigadv-folding.








SSD does not have this issue though, you can use EXT4 without any problem on one of those.


----------



## DustDevil

Does anyone know how to add v7 clients to HFM.net or a guide. I know how to do it on a local client but I want to add one place so I can see all my systems from one pc. I am pretty IP illiterate but I found the ip of the other machine 192.168.0.18 but that's just from the router everything is wifi and not on a lan.


----------



## Asustweaker

just scored a core17 for my gtx460 clocked @ 940mz. let's see if it does better than 20k ppd on the core15's


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yes, isn't that fun? Should be a warning when you install a distro that EXT4 screws with your bigadv-folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD does not have this issue though, you can use EXT4 without any problem on one of those.


I need to buy a boat load of tiny SSDs and replace the spinners in my folding rigs. That'd take time though and I'm lazy.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> just scored a core17 for my gtx460 clocked @ 940mz. let's see if it does better than 20k ppd on the core15's


yeah, good luck with that, all of my 460's PPD dropped considerably on core 17, but my highest OC is 900 (19k on 8070, 15k on 7662)


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Does anyone know how to add v7 clients to HFM.net or a guide. I know how to do it on a local client but I want to add one place so I can see all my systems from one pc. I am pretty IP illiterate but I found the ip of the other machine 192.168.0.18 but that's just from the router everything is wifi and not on a lan.


On the machines running the client, you need to add a space and 0.0.0.0/0 after 127.0.0.0, the two remote connections tab in the configuration menus. It should look like this "127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0/0". No quotations, and only a space after the loop back (127.0.0.1) address. repeat this on all folding clients. MUST BE IN BOTH PLACES WHERE YOU SEE 127.0.0.1! Exit the client and restart it.

Then in HFM, add only the remote computers ip address in "add v7 client" , name it to your liking. In your case "192.168.0.18" (no quotes) is all you need to enter


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> yeah, good luck with that, all of my 460's PPD dropped considerably on core 17, but my highest OC is 900 (19k on 8070, 15k on 7662)


Yup!! seems it's gotta be gtx480 or better, with a hefty overclock. same results here on my 460


----------



## nagle3092

I dont know where you guys are getting the low cpu usage from. 2 core 17s and a 15 are using 30-40% of my 3770k at 4.8ghz.

Anyways I added the beta flag to my 680 now too.


----------



## KOBALT

Are there live stats I might be overlooking anywhere?


----------



## Hawk777th

Didn't know this was back on. Will do some folding when I get home!


----------



## drougnor

Well, there WERE live stats here - http://chimp.axihub.ca/ - but those have stalled. Our backup at EVGA - https://sites.google.com/site/chimpchallenge/home - is still chugging along.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I dont know where you guys are getting the low cpu usage from. 2 core 17s and a 15 are using 30-40% of my 3770k at 4.8ghz.
> 
> Anyways I added the beta flag to my 680 now too.


they are getting the low CPU usage from AMD GPUs

Nvidia can get low CPU usage on Core 17 as well, but only if you can roll back to 266.58 drivers, which I am pretty sure don't support 680s


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> they are getting the low CPU usage from AMD GPUs
> 
> Nvidia can get low CPU usage on Core 17 as well, but only if you can roll back to 266.58 drivers, which I am pretty sure don't support 680s


Ah OK, yeah I'm sure they wouldn't support the titans anyways.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yes, isn't that fun? Should be a warning when you install a distro that EXT4 screws with your bigadv-folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD does not have this issue though, you can use EXT4 without any problem on one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy a boat load of tiny SSDs and replace the spinners in my folding rigs. That'd take time though and I'm lazy.
Click to expand...

Well, only the drive where you actually have your folding needs to be SSD to have EXT4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I dont know where you guys are getting the low cpu usage from. 2 core 17s and a 15 are using 30-40% of my 3770k at 4.8ghz.
> 
> Anyways I added the beta flag to my 680 now too.


You should have low CPU usage on a _15 with a 680, on _17 you need AMD or a Nvidia card capable of running the 266.58 drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> Are there live stats I might be overlooking anywhere?


The ones in the 2nd post are the livliest, someone mentioned that they were stuck though, idk.
Have a look here (where the stats in 2nd post is coming from): http://folding.axihub.ca/ccteam.php


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Didn't know this was back in. Will do some folding when I get home!


This is what happens when admin does not put the Chimp on the front page or a ad in the Carousel until 3 days before the event actually starts.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> How would I go about adding the flags? I would really like to see this 7970 do something besides game for once!


In v7?

Configure>slots>on gpu - edit>extra slot options>add>Name: client-type>value: beta


----------



## cam51037

Hopefully I'll hit 3 million in the next 2 days at most. 2.93 million points in total! I sure hope my dedicated 2600k and my 3570k and GTX 670 are up to the task.


----------



## Comp4k

What are these "searching for NaNs" thing?


----------



## Ithanul

So far my main rig is holding up for the past 7 days straight since I started folding for the first time.
Really need to get my GTX 680 under water later on.



My other rig is toasty and loud as heck.







Until I can get the rest of it under water.
At least that Silverstone fan pulling on that Corsair H60 can keep 1090T some what under 50*C.......just such loud fans...


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Didn't know this was back on. Will do some folding when I get home!


We need all the help we can get!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drougnor*
> 
> Well, there WERE live stats here - http://chimp.axihub.ca/ - but those have stalled. Our backup at EVGA - https://sites.google.com/site/chimpchallenge/home - is still chugging along.


Wow we're losing ground!


----------



## labnjab

Ambient is very high here today. I may have to get my big AC running before the end of this. My 3770k and both 570's are approaching 80C and the room is over 80F. I just pulled the side panel off my case to see if it made any difference, and it did, dropped everything to 75C or less

Still folding along with no issues so far, averaging 110-140k ppd depending on units.


----------



## Disturbed117

Looks like im getting around 10k a day :/


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> What are these "searching for NaNs" thing?


Where? All I can say is NaN is a common abbreviation for "not a number". See wikipedia.


----------



## Hawk777th

Alrighty guys I just fired up my main rig! Hope to help you guys with some more PPD.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> On the machines running the client, you need to add a space and 0.0.0.0/0 after 127.0.0.0, the two remote connections tab in the configuration menus. It should look like this "127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0/0". No quotations, and only a space after the loop back (127.0.0.1) address. repeat this on all folding clients. MUST BE IN BOTH PLACES WHERE YOU SEE 127.0.0.1! Exit the client and restart it.
> 
> Then in HFM, add only the remote computers ip address in "add v7 client" , name it to your liking. In your case "192.168.0.18" (no quotes) is all you need to enter


Thank you it worked perfectly!!! Rep+


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Alrighty guys I just fired up my main rig! Hope to help you guys with some more PPD.


How much are you pulling?


----------



## Hawk777th

I have no idea 50-75K? Just started not @ 3% yet.

Edit:

Looks like 70K PPD with current WUs.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I have no idea 50-75K? Just started not @ 3% yet.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looks like 70K PPD with current WUs.


That's great!

Mine does 65k if it's lucky enough to get the beta core 17 WUs optimized for amd gpus


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Realistically OCN can aim fro 3rd or 4th


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Realistically OCN can aim fro 3rd or 4th


Lets win this!!!

But seriously is there handicaps this time?


----------



## Comp4k

Maybe an unstable overclock?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


00:08:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:NaNs found .. trying to pinpoint the NaN step via binary search... (this might take a while) 
00:08:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [148989,250000]
00:09:57:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 1500000 steps  (5%)
00:12:49:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [199495,250000]
00:15:11:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [224748,250000]
00:16:21:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [237375,250000]
00:16:57:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [243688,250000]
00:17:14:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [246845,250000]
00:17:23:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [248423,250000]
00:17:28:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249212,250000]
00:17:30:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249607,250000]
00:17:31:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249804,250000]
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249903,250000]
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249952,250000]
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249977,250000]
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249989,250000]
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249995,250000]
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249998,250000]
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [250000,250000]
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unable to pinpoint NaN - likely to be non-deterministic, dumping results
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: NaNs detected in positions.0 0
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
00:17:32:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
00:17:32:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7662 run:24 clone:24 gen:54 core:0x17 unit:0x00000042ff3d4835513921ec733b1a8b


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> they are getting the low CPU usage from AMD GPUs
> 
> Nvidia can get low CPU usage on Core 17 as well, but only if you can roll back to 266.58 drivers, which I am pretty sure don't support 680s


That's crazy if true that the 266.58 are back in vogue again, I remember the first time they were the go to drivers for folding.... they were old then too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Maybe an unstable overclock?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 00:08:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:NaNs found .. trying to pinpoint the NaN step via binary search... (this might take a while)
> 00:08:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [148989,250000]
> 00:09:57:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 1500000 steps  (5%)
> 00:12:49:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [199495,250000]
> 00:15:11:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [224748,250000]
> 00:16:21:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [237375,250000]
> 00:16:57:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [243688,250000]
> 00:17:14:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [246845,250000]
> 00:17:23:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [248423,250000]
> 00:17:28:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249212,250000]
> 00:17:30:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249607,250000]
> 00:17:31:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249804,250000]
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249903,250000]
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249952,250000]
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249977,250000]
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249989,250000]
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249995,250000]
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [249998,250000]
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Trying to isolate NaN....searching [250000,250000]
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unable to pinpoint NaN - likely to be non-deterministic, dumping results
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: NaNs detected in positions.0 0
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> 00:17:32:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
> 00:17:32:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7662 run:24 clone:24 gen:54 core:0x17 unit:0x00000042ff3d4835513921ec733b1a8b


That would be my guess.


----------



## sbinh

This is one nasty thread.

You all should open new thread to help each other to troubleshoot the issues you have.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Lets win this!!!
> 
> But seriously is there handicaps this time?


Yep. I don't know the specifics, but I've read that the handicap is based on the teams' outputs from a year ago. We're suffering badly because we had a massive bump in production this time last year due to HPCS. We're also stagnating in general this year.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh*
> 
> This is one nasty thread.
> 
> You all should open new thread to help each other to troubleshoot the issues you have.


but everyone sees this thread.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> but everyone sees this thread.


I find it quite interesting just trying to keep up with everything!


----------



## juano

I think beating OCF in raw points is a good goal that stands out to me seeing how competitive we are with them in raw points currently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I find it quite interesting just trying to keep up with everything!


It's also a nice reminder of the days when you had to move fast to keep up with the OCN folding section.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh*
> 
> This is one nasty thread.
> 
> You all should open new thread to help each other to troubleshoot the issues you have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> but everyone sees this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I find it quite interesting just trying to keep up with everything!












But seriously, we've been helping each other a lot, I like it the way it is


----------



## CloudX

I'm always checking this thread.. The raw points contest is where it's at! Beat OCF!!!!

=]


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> On the machines running the client, you need to add a space and 0.0.0.0/0 after 127.0.0.0, the two remote connections tab in the configuration menus. It should look like this "127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0/0". No quotations, and only a space after the loop back (127.0.0.1) address. repeat this on all folding clients. MUST BE IN BOTH PLACES WHERE YOU SEE 127.0.0.1! Exit the client and restart it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you it worked perfectly!!! Rep+
Click to expand...

Why cant I ever get this to work....









*EDIT.....I DID IT... I DID IT*


----------



## labnjab

My stinking internet just went down and it wont be up till tomorrow morning. Luckily I still have 3 gigs of data on my phone for the month so I'll be tethering all night. I may actually gain a few ppd tethering. Currently getting 35mb down 15 mb up on vzw 4g lte, vs 12 down 1 up on my cable internet, so ill shave a few seconds of downloading and uploading units


----------



## txtrkandy

What flags could I add to get more out of my GTX 570? or my Phenom 955? I'm running v7, if its not posible thats okay but I am running all cores on my CPU and 100% of my GPU as well. Thoughts?


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txtrkandy*
> 
> What flags could I add to get more out of my GTX 570? or my Phenom 955? I'm running v7, if its not posible thats okay but I am running all cores on my CPU and 100% of my GPU as well. Thoughts?


The defaults are probably good for you. You might look at your CPU utilization and possible give a thread up for your GPU. but i dont think the nvidias get as much from that as the AMD cards do.


----------



## _TRU_

So i hit finish to finish my current wu's to make changes. that's when i noticed this:

Before:


After:


i dont care *WHAT* happened, i just hope it stays that way! (can't be the core 17, been running 7662's for 3 or so days.)
now i'm scared to turn it back to fold


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Dedicate 1 core to GPU.
> 
> So you should use SMP 3 instead of SMP 4.


Seems I had a bad WU. Would always fail and make my PC lockup/freeze at a certain point. I've had my rig running 24/7 for days (if not over a week) straight without a problem. Just kicked both of them out (got me a core17 too) to get new ones. Seems I'm back at normal PPD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> So i hit finish to finish my current wu's to make changes. that's when i noticed this:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> i dont care *WHAT* happened, i just hope it stays that way! (can't be the core 17, been running 7662's for 3 or so days.)
> now i'm scared to turn it back to fold


Most likely an error. No way you're getting 150k PPD from a 460. Hell I only get 12-14k PPD from a core 17 on my 6950 (and my 6950 is definitely better than a 460). Btw you are running a core 17 (notice next to where it says fahcore, it says 0x*17*)


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well, only the drive where you actually have your folding needs to be SSD to have EXT4.


Right, but there's really no point to having more than a couple gigs of space for everything in these rigs. They don't do anything but fold.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey Guys. Little help?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1382969/replacing-gtx560-se-stock-cooler-which-one-to-choose

I can't fold right now until I get this problem fixed!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Has anyone tried to fold with their hd7xxx cards and the 13.3beta drivers under linux x64?


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txtrkandy*
> 
> What flags could I add to get more out of my GTX 570? or my Phenom 955? I'm running v7, if its not posible thats okay but I am running all cores on my CPU and 100% of my GPU as well. Thoughts?


roll back to 266.58 drivers for your 570 and add client-type = beta flag on GPU.

At 900 Mhz, your 570 should easily break 40K ppd if you pick up a 7662 WU


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Has anyone tried to fold with their hd7xxx cards and the 13.3beta drivers under linux x64?


No native GPU folding in linux. and no support for ATI in the wine method either.

Linux GPU folding is not worth it at all. I was successful in getting my 480's to fold via wine, and the wrapper method. only netted about 14kppd from each 480







. Just not worth the insane work that goes into getting it to work.


----------



## Xyxox

My wife doesn't like me leaving the machine on during the day while we are both at work, but she doesn't grumble much at me leaving the rig folding over night.


----------



## Asustweaker

New screeny. 1.3 million ppd LOL Actual is around 90k ppd from i7 and 2 480's. Not too bad from old faithful



Loving these cold temps at night here!!


----------



## Disturbed117

Have a pretty bad thunderstorm where i am.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Just broke into the top 40 for team daily-contribution rank!









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

COMMON PEOPLE PUSH THESE RIGS TILL THE END! AS OCN SHALL TAKE THERE THROWN AND HAVE THESE FORUMS BOW BEFORE US!


Do not know why it says mhz lol This rig is not that old haha !


----------



## Hawk777th

Haha going to try and break into top 50 contributors!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Haha going to try and break into top 50 contributors!


where does it show that?


----------



## Hawk777th

Here.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


Thanks!

good spot?


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Looks like im getting around 10k a day :/


You can join me in the "official OCN featherweight 1090T folding club"


----------



## Tenchuu

Go with VMware they said.......

It will increase your ppd they said........


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> Go with VMware they said.......
> 
> It will increase your ppd they said........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


I know the feeling...


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I know the feeling...


I am giving it one more WU to see if i just got a crap one. kinda ironic that is number 10 so i get full points after loosing 8K+ on all the other WU i get full on this POS. I might as well done it by hand and sent it in on a bar napkin for that amount of points.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> I am giving it one more WU to see if i just got a crap one. kinda ironic that is number 10 so i get full points after loosing 8K+ on all the other WU i get full on this POS. I might as well done it by hand and sent it in on a bar napkin for that amount of points.


Not A real Number errors would be way funnier when referring to bar napkins. "Go back to stock clocks and check your drivers" would become "Please return yourself to sober and make sure you have a driver."









I'm too clever.


----------



## lolllll117

oops, chimp challenge already started. is it too late for me to join in?
i guess some 24/7 folding is a great way to check the stability of my overclock.


----------



## SeD669

OK I've posted this twice before with no answers.. but I'll try again. I'm having trouble folding on two PC's simultaneously. When I installed [email protected] on a laptop and tried to run it, both my laptop and my main rig failed in CPU folding. Both just stopped. when I turned off the laptop the other started.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> OK I've posted this twice before with no answers.. but I'll try again. I'm having trouble folding on two PC's simultaneously. When I installed [email protected] on a laptop and tried to run it, both my laptop and my main rig failed in CPU folding. Both just stopped. when I turned off the laptop the other started.
> What am I doing wrong?


You didn't mention which version FAH client you are using but I will throw a couple ideas at you. In v6 you have an option for machine ID's. make sure one pc is 1 and the other is 2 and so on. If your using v7, rigs are identified by IP address. Probably want to make sure they are not the same IP address. I don't really know if that is possible but those are the only creative ideas I can think of.









Keep on foldin'!


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Just broke into the top 40 for team daily-contribution rank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


I'm right behind you!! and chuggin along strong!


----------



## Asustweaker

How's all the rigs holding up people??

Any recent issues??

Anyone have any questions on configs, flags, monitoring, or fine tuning??

Fire away, glad to help ,if I can.


----------



## Hawk777th

Showing 70K plus PPD!


----------



## Ithanul

Both my rigs spit out over 85k points yesterday. Hopefully this weekend I can try to get one of the CPUs to run in VM with Linux, and see if it can get more points.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I know the feeling...


Krusher, maybe you should try closing FahControl if it's still running. You got like 7mins frametime on those 7809, I don't really understand why it has gone up all the way to 12...


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> How's all the rigs holding up people??
> 
> Any recent issues??
> 
> Anyone have any questions on configs, flags, monitoring, or fine tuning??
> 
> Fire away, glad to help ,if I can.


yah. my 460 @ 890 is barley putting out 16k PPD on core 17. advised to go back to 16.


----------



## Asustweaker

only fold core15's on 460's

not a strong enough card for the 17's. don not run any flags at all. you will occasionally get 802x's which will get 20% increase.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> only fold *core15's* on 460's
> 
> not a strong enough card for the 17's. don not run any flags at all. you will occasionally get 802x's which will get 20% increase.


Core 15's? Assume those are worse than the 16's.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> only fold core15's on 460's
> 
> not a strong enough card for the 17's. don not run any flags at all. you will occasionally get 802x's which will get 20% increase.


gotcha. i put them on finish so i could tweak a few settings. any tips for a 2500k @ 4.2?


----------



## Asustweaker

As for the vm linux low ppd issue, I have had mixed results. As have many others.

My take on it is the newer WU's are part of the issue. It seems the cross over of GPU, and SMP type of units could be to blame. the only cpu's that are benefiting from vm linux recently is 12 thread, or very high clocked 8 thread.

my


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Core 15's? Assume those are worse than the 16's.


15's are nvidia, 16 ATI.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> 15's are nvidia, 16 ATI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> gotcha. i put them on finish so i could tweak a few settings. any tips for a 2500k @ 4.2?


I would try to assign the "fahcore_15" processes in task manager to only one core. Watch the SMP for a few frames to see if it runs better. If that doesn't help much, try running smp3 (change core count in cpu slot to 3) then assign the "core_a4" process to 0,1,2 cores with task manager affinity. then assign the 2 gpu cores to the remaning core.

Gotta play around a bit to see what your system likes best

EDIT: Sorry for the post bombs. multi quote is finicky on my laptop


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> As for the vm linux low ppd issue, I have had mixed results. As have many others.
> 
> My take on it is the newer WU's are part of the issue. It seems the cross over of GPU, and SMP type of units could be to blame. the only cpu's that are benefiting from vm linux recently is 12 thread, or very high clocked 8 thread.
> 
> my


I have been using this one http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php via VMplayer 3.0 for over a year now. It is a basic console version. I get very consistent PPD out of my SMP folding. I run this along side my GPU3 console client with my 570gtx but have to lower the priority of VM client to get my GPU to fold.

A small note, this client by default is set up for a 8 thread machine so if you have/want to run less then that, you have to configure the VM before you run it


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It only gives you a3 units that are outdated though. A4 give better PPD usually since there's also a 10% bonus for folding them.


----------



## Disturbed117

Just lost a 3k unit due to electric failure. Grabbed a 7085, is it a long unit?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Just lost a 3k unit due to electric failure. Grabbed a 7085, is it a long unit?


Yeah and crappy. Only 703x, 780x and 764x are bigger on regular SMP.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It only gives you a3 units that are outdated though. A4 give better PPD usually since there's also a 10% bonus for folding them.


What determines if you get A3 or A4 cores? Is it the client version? Would they really be that different since i am running a AMD CPU? I was folding some A4's in windows before i discovered this VM and the PPD was highly inconsistent and very terrible TPF at times. What is the suggested method of folding on a Linux VM inside windows for A4's?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> What determines if you get A3 or A4 cores? Is it the client version? Would they really be that different since i am running a AMD CPU? I was folding some A4's in windows before i discovered this VM and the PPD was highly inconsistent and very terrible TPF at times. What is the suggested method of folding on a Linux VM inside windows for A4's?


Well some people have issues getting the VM working properly, so I'm not so sure at this point. For me the best method is either folding in native Linux or a VM with Linux and of course v7 as a client. If you get a unit like Disturbed however, then you'll probably get worse PPD vs v6.

And it does depend on the client what units you get. V6 pulls more a3s while v7 pulls more a4s. You can however encounter a3 on v7 and a4 on v6 though. Just lower probability...


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah and crappy. Only 703x, 780x and 764x are bigger on regular SMP.


Dang, Showing 21hrs for 6.6k. :/


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> only fold core15's on 460's
> 
> not a strong enough card for the 17's. don not run any flags at all. you will occasionally get 802x's which will get 20% increase.


back up to 51k PPD. kept cpu on current settings. haven't tried 2 tweak it yet.
temps shot up through the roof. upwards of 8c on my hottest card
going to shut it down in a few hrs for a dust cleaning


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Wrong, core 17 with CAT 13.3b3 uses 1% of CPU so you can do SMP with all cores and still GPU with no loss


Hm, I should use 13.3b3 drivers instead of 13.2 beta?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

So I've noticed it received an 8089 for the cpu and the ppd will go up to 32-33k, anyone familiar with it?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Hm, I should use 13.3b3 drivers instead of 13.2 beta?


Use the 13.3


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> So I've noticed it received an 8089 for the cpu and the ppd will go up to 32-33k, anyone familiar with it?
> 
> 
> Use the 13.3


I know almost all SMP units out there. P8089 are pretty good units.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1308319/smp-projects-ppd-database


----------



## Atomfix

Now using 13.3b3 Drivers, GPU still pulling 41.2K PPD, changed CPU affinity to all cores on CPU SMP and GPU.

Changed FahCore 17 process in task manager to "High" and the Virtual Machine process (Where my CPU Folding is taking place) to "Above Normal"

So far CPU is maxxed out to 100%, and GPU sitting at a nice 99% Usage, Pulling a total of 55.6K PPD


----------



## lacrossewacker

anybody ever get stuck at 99%









My computer was sitting on that number for a while, so I restarted it, picking back up at 84%

Wondering,

A. Should I wait to see if it actually finishes this time

or

B. Get a new WU because this one might be crap


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Didn't know this was back on. Will do some folding when I get home!
> 
> 
> 
> We need all the help we can get!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drougnor*
> 
> Well, there WERE live stats here - http://chimp.axihub.ca/ - but those have stalled. Our backup at EVGA - https://sites.google.com/site/chimpchallenge/home - is still chugging along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow we're losing ground!
Click to expand...

Should be back up now.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> anybody ever get stuck at 99%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer was sitting on that number for a while, so I restarted it, picking back up at 84%
> 
> Wondering,
> 
> A. Should I wait to see if it actually finishes this time
> 
> or
> 
> B. Get a new WU because this one might be crap


Post a picture of the log, from FAHcontrol, if that happens again


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Showing 70K plus PPD!


I am so jealous. I managed to get my second 7950 back up, but I had to down clock it to 900/1250. The worst of it is that all these core 16's have put my ppd down to 23K. I was averaging over 100K with the 17's and normal clocks before EVGA stole them all. ( I'm still holding to my conspiracy theory.)

Oh well. I am still new to folding and this is my first CC. When we're done I will RMA the bad card, and in my spare time a real bigadv box is getting built. Maybe 2 of them...

I haz power... I want moar PPD.

The points are addicting, but pushing the machines has been the fun part. I am checking the updates regularly and have spent the better part of every day looking to find every clock cycle I can. As a guy who has been working in computers and IT for almost 20 years, I dont think i have ever had this much desire to push machines so hard.

Has anyone tried a true UNIX/BSD system with a custom kernel? Back in the day we used to make SQL boxes that were very trim trying to find every little bit of performance.


----------



## Ithanul

I am thinking of building a bigadv box later on this year if I can too. Just going to have to save up the money for that build.


----------



## $ilent

Just for info guys we now have 597 active folders, as apposed to two week ago when I PMd people we only had about 485.


----------



## Disturbed117

Nice


----------



## Hawk777th

Is there anywhere we sign up for the prizes and the little badge this year? Also I have done 2 chimp challenges and a foldathon and both my badges are missing now.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Is there anywhere we sign up for the prizes and the little badge this year?


Just fold under the team name and you are eligible for prizes and badge.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Post a picture of the log, from FAHcontrol, if that happens again


don't have the picture, but it actually said it was working on the unit, "X number out of Y total" however, it was only at 84% (even though the main page said 99%)

Will do though if it occurs again


----------



## ericeod

Finally moved from core 16 WUs to core 17 WUs. My PPD just about doubled...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Finally moved from core 16 WUs to core 17 WUs. My PPD just about doubled...


not that granting us points is Stanford's biggest priority, but don't you think they'd solve these discrepancies between different cores? For instance, more intense/longer cores would grant you more points compared to a simple fast core.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I know the feeling...
> 
> 
> 
> Krusher, maybe you should try closing FahControl if it's still running. You got like 7mins frametime on those 7809, I don't really understand why it has gone up all the way to 12...
Click to expand...

Last night I bumped voltage a bit. No difference.
An hour ago I bumped my bus down a couple.
I just now closed FAHControl, stopped whatever nvidia thing was running in my task bar, went into task manager and saw another nvidia process running and cancelled that. Don't they know there's no card in the system?!









Hopefully we'll see a bit of a difference.

Update: my TPF dropped by a minute in the last update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Is there anywhere we sign up for the prizes and the little badge this year? Also I have done 2 chimp challenges and a foldathon and both my badges are missing now.


Like Disturbed said, you won't need to do anything for badge/prizes this year. If you're missing badges from previous years, pm Axipher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Finally moved from core 16 WUs to core 17 WUs. My PPD just about doubled...
> 
> 
> 
> not that granting us points is Stanford's biggest priority, but don't you think they'd solve these discrepancies between different cores? For instance, more intense/longer cores would grant you more points compared to a simple fast core.
Click to expand...

The core 16's are much older cores. The core 17's are newer with QRB's which core 16 does not have. Not only that but they are also both based on different programming where AMD cards are doing better on core 17 because of the use of OpenCL which core 16 does not have.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Last night I bumped voltage a bit. No difference.
> An hour ago I bumped my bus down a couple.
> I just now closed FAHControl, stopped whatever nvidia thing was running in my task bar, went into task manager and saw another nvidia process running and cancelled that. Don't they know there's no card in the system?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll see a bit of a difference.
> 
> Update: my TPF dropped by a minute in the last update.
> Like Disturbed said, you won't need to do anything for badge/prizes this year. If you're missing badges from previous years, pm Axipher.
> The core 16's are much older cores. The core 17's are newer with QRB's which core 16 does not have. Not only that but they are also both based on different programming where AMD cards are doing better on core 17 because of the use of OpenCL which core 16 does not have.


thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Disturbed117

I see lutro0 in the list on the side


----------



## Aparition

I know someone offered tips for additional tweaking a page or two ago...

My 3770k is still chugging along nicely, only using 6 cores in the VirtualBox running the Folding Client.
Other than enabling my other physical and hyperthreading core any thing I should check for tweaking?
My PPD was as high as 25k with an 8xxx and as low as 10k ppd with a 6xxx.
I was at ~18k ppd this morning before leaving for work.

So far stability looks good so I was thinking of turning on the 470 to fold a little as well. I pay for my own power bill though, so trying to not go crazy


----------



## kpforce1

Woot.... just rolled my work rig back to 266.58 drivers.... I was having issues running all cores and a x17 unit on the 480. We'll see if this helps out. "Maybe" i'll be able to run more than 760 Mhz on the GPU now







. I suppose I need to do the same on my i7 920 rig with 3 480's in it. I may have to scrounge up a PSU so I can fold with one of my Titans.... girlfriend is going to be pissed when she comes home to 3 computers humming along (she watches TV downstairs.... 10 feet from my rigs lol).


----------



## Krusher33

Just distract her with shoes or something.


----------



## DurtNasty88

So I'm new to the forum and folding and all that good stuff, but I just finished up my new rig last night. I see this started on the 13th. Can I still participate for the remainder of the challenge? I know I won't be winning anything, but I'd like to see what kind of number I can come up with...


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DurtNasty88*
> 
> So I'm new to the forum and folding and all that good stuff, but I just finished up my new rig last night. I see this started on the 13th. Can I still participate for the remainder of the challenge? I know I won't be winning anything, but I'd like to see what kind of number I can come up with...


Yes feel free to fold for OCN and if you fold during the challenge you are in the pool for the prizes.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

Just started folding for this year








Also late in the game.

Got my rig running 24/7 seeing pretty good temps /w 50 degrees on the CPU, and 71 on the GPU


----------



## lacrossewacker

Will we eventually be able to fold on our IGPU's on Intel processors? Thinking we could at least get a few extra points out of all that wasted space!


----------



## Atomfix

Just had a BSOD (Driver_IRQL not less or equal) something like that which was probably to due with my CPU overclock being at 4.2GHz and cooking at 56C which made it unstable, Backed down to 4050MHz now.

Rebooted, started up the GPU client and found this in the log


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*********************** Log Started 2013-04-17T14:44:28Z ***********************
14:44:28:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
14:44:28: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
14:44:28: Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
14:44:28: Author: Joseph Coffland
14:44:28: Args:
14:44:28: Config: C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
14:44:28:******************************** Build ********************************
14:44:28: Version: 7.3.6
14:44:28: Date: Feb 18 2013
14:44:28: Time: 15:25:17
14:44:28: SVN Rev: 3923
14:44:28: Branch: fah/trunk/client
14:44:28: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
14:44:28: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
14:44:28: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
14:44:28: Platform: win32 XP
14:44:28: Bits: 32
14:44:28: Mode: Release
14:44:28:******************************* System ********************************
14:44:28: CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
14:44:28: CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
14:44:28: CPUs: 6
14:44:28: Memory: 7.96GiB
14:44:28: Free Memory: 6.77GiB
14:44:28: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
14:44:28: Has Battery: false
14:44:28: On Battery: false
14:44:28: UTC offset: 1
14:44:28: PID: 4292
14:44:28: CWD: C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
14:44:28: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
14:44:28: OS Arch: AMD64
14:44:28: GPUs: 1
14:44:28: GPU 0: ATI:5 Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950]
14:44:28: CUDA: Not detected
14:44:28:Win32 Service: false
14:44:28:***********************************************************************
14:44:28:
14:44:28: 
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28: 
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28: 
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28: 
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28: 
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28:
14:44:28:Trying to access database...
14:44:28:Successfully acquired database lock
14:44:28:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950]
14:44:28:WU01:FS00:Starting
14:44:28:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4292 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:44:28:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2960
14:44:28:WU01:FS00:Core PID:4868
14:44:28:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
14:44:28:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
14:44:29:WU01:FS00:Starting
14:44:29:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4292 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:44:29:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5100
14:44:29:WU01:FS00:Core PID:5080
14:44:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
14:44:29:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
14:45:29:WU01:FS00:Starting
14:45:29:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4292 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:45:29:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7628
14:45:29:WU01:FS00:Core PID:7640
14:45:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
14:45:29:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
14:46:11:FS00aused
14:46:14:FS00:Unpaused
14:46:29:WU01:FS00:Starting
14:46:29:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4292 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:46:29:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3360
14:46:29:WU01:FS00:Core PID:7672
14:46:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
14:46:29:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
14:47:29:WU01:FS00:Starting
14:47:29:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4292 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:47:29:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6628
14:47:29:WU01:FS00:Core PID:7844
14:47:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
14:47:30:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
14:47:30:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Too many errors, failing
14:47:30:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:7662 run:16 clone:31 gen:36 core:0x17 unit:0x0000002cff3d483551391c891744cfec
14:47:30:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
14:47:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
14:47:31:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
14:47:31:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
14:47:31:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
14:47:32:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
14:47:32:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.149
14:47:32:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950] from 171.67.108.149
14:47:32:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
14:47:32:WU00:FS00ownloading 1.64MiB
14:47:38:WU00:FS00ownload 49.62%
14:47:44:WU00:FS00ownload 100.00%
14:47:44:WU00:FS00ownload complete
14:47:44:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:15 clone:17 gen:112 core:0x17 unit:0x000000a5ff3d483551391bace6ea3c4d
14:47:44:WU00:FS00:Starting
14:47:44:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Atomfix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4292 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:47:44:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6844
14:47:44:WU00:FS00:Core PID:7364
14:47:44:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-04-17T14:47:45Z ***********************
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 7662 (Run 15, Clone 17, Gen 112)
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000a5ff3d483551391bace6ea3c4d
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
14:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
14:48:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
14:53:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)



How rude! Server didn't like the results









CPU SMP is fine though, thats carried on from 36%


----------



## mkclan

every second WU is core16.







When will it end?


----------



## axipher

As everyone else already stated, it's purely fold for team 37726 and you are elegible for prizes. Still haven't worked out the final prize structure yet, but a contribution based pool of "premium prizes" might be needed to ensure random people who fold a single unit for the team who aren't active members of OCN.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I know the feeling...
> 
> 
> 
> Krusher, maybe you should try closing FahControl if it's still running. You got like 7mins frametime on those 7809, I don't really understand why it has gone up all the way to 12...
Click to expand...

My PPD has just been going up, up, UP! I've bumped my bus back up to where it was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> As everyone else already stated, it's purely fold for team 37726 and you are elegible for prizes. Still haven't worked out the final prize structure yet, but a contribution based pool of "premium prizes" might be needed to ensure random people who fold a single unit for the team who aren't active members of OCN.


Maybe draw for a prize and check their stats as you draw? That way you're not having to go through 5-600 folders and weed them out.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You know, I had a bigadv P6903 on my 2600K once. Took 82 hours to complete for 261,000 points. Server didn't like the results, now that's rude. Meh, only 82 hours of folding...


----------



## spidey81

Not sure if this has been covered here or elsewhere, but I was wondering if there was a way to use core 17 strictly. I updated to the 13.3 beta driver for my 6950's and started getting really good usage! Now I seem to go back and forth between core 16 and core 17. Is this normal?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Not sure if this has been covered here or elsewhere, but I was wondering if there was a way to use core 17 strictly. I updated to the 13.3 beta driver for my 6950's and started getting really good usage! Now I seem to go back and forth between core 16 and core 17. Is this normal?


Yes, it's normal


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You know, I had a bigadv P6903 on my 2600K once. Took 82 hours to complete for 261,000 points. Server didn't like the results, now that's rude. Meh, only 82 hours of folding...


Just one bigadv? I used to do 6903 all the time, never got 6904 though. But ive had a handful of 6903 WUs fail at 99%...to say its frustrating is an understatement. 3 days of folding wasted...almost made me wanna quit folding each time it happened.

Is there any word on bigadv returning to 2600k? I miss those so much, yeah it took a while but at least it wasnt a lottery, once you had 6903 you knew you were set for anything up to 90,000ppd.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just one bigadv? I used to do 6903 all the time, never got 6904 though. But ive had a handful of 6903 WUs fail at 99%...to say its frustrating is an understatement. 3 days of folding wasted...almost made me wanna quit folding each time it happened.


No, I also lost my first bigadv (P6904). That wasn't the server not liking it but Lango failing...

Also happened to a couple of P6901, but those were not that bad (36 hrs or so).


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just distract her with shoes or something.


lol, wouldn't work.... she cut herself off of the shoes haha.

The 266.58 drivers seem to be performing much smoother so far. 800/1900 on the 480 (PSU limited... go over 1.1V to core and it flips out). Still got a nice ~5k+ bump in PPD running x15 units (from ~26-28k to 32-33k). Can't wait to pick up some more 17's and see how they do now.


----------



## Atomfix

CPU is on a roll now! 16K PPD and it's slowly going up! Thanks to the 13.3b3 driver and change the CPU affinity settings.



GPU is running along @ 39K PPD it sometimes goes to 42K, depends on the load on the CPU I guees.


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've been folding pretty much non stop since the beginning of this event - I'm proud of my PC so far








Average PPD has been 50k


----------



## $ilent

go dubbed!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Totally Dubbed how much PPD does your CPU get? What overclock do you have?


----------



## Hawk777th

What do you have to have cpu wise to get Bigadv done?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What do you have to have cpu wise to get Bigadv done?


Quote:


> Big Advanced
> 
> v6: -bigadv
> V7: client-type bigadv


http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-Configure


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks fix I used to do them on my 2600K but it was my understanding that SB wasnt enough to get them done in time?


----------



## Tenchuu

VM ware is working right now for me my issue was just bad WU.

Anyone know if this will sort itself out? VMware somehow pulled 2 WU so i have a cue now. should it automatically finish the cue before grabbing another one?


----------



## kpforce1

This might be a first for OCN folding, I'm folding on a *Samsung Slate* at work! lol Pulling between 3-3.5k PPD







. Oh the things that you do when bored in training lol


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What do you have to have cpu wise to get Bigadv done?


Minimum would be a 3930k OCed to around 4.8GHz. Other than that, a SR-2 with OCed X5650 and up, E5645s, E5649s, you might be able to get L5640s OCed enough to finish them. 2P/4P Opteron 6xxx. 4P/8P Opteron 84xx. 2P/4P/8P Intel Xeon E5/E7.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Minimum would be a 3930k OCed to around 4.8GHz. Other than that, a SR-2 with OCed X5650 and up, E5645s, E5649s, you might be able to get L5640s OCed enough to finish them. 2P/4P Opteron 6xxx. 4P/8P Opteron 84xx. 2P/4P/8P Intel Xeon E5/E7.


Thats was what I was afraid of. LOL


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Thanks fix I used to do them on my 2600K but it was my understanding that SB wasnt enough to get them done in time?


Quote:


> In 2009 we (lead by Dr. Kasson) introduced a special WU category called "bigadv", intended for some of the most powerful computers participating in [email protected] *Currently, bigadv WUs require a minimum of sixteen CPU cores and they have very tight completion deadlines.* They are very high scientific priority, and are so computationally demanding that we could not run them anywhere else on [email protected] They also consume much more RAM and Internet bandwidth, but in return we've added a 20% increase in point value on top of the existing bonus points system.


----------



## Hawk777th

Well guess I am @ 75K PPD for the foldathon. Folding away!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> go dubbed!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Totally Dubbed how much PPD does your CPU get? What overclock do you have?


I don't know how much PPD the CPU alone gets - as I'm folding with both GTX660ti and i7 3770k.
Both together get anywhere between 45k and 65k combined PPD

I'm at stock clocks on my GTX and on my i7 it is at 4.5ghz


----------



## staccker

is there a site or thread showing overall stats of the teams participating in the chimp challenge?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Totally Dubbed the V7 client tells you how much PPD the CPU is doing







i just wanted to have an idea how much more PPD does the HT get
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> is there a site or thread showing overall stats of the teams participating in the chimp challenge?


http://folding.axihub.ca/ccteam.php


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Totally Dubbed the V7 client tells you how much PPD the CPU is doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanted to have an idea how much more PPD does the HT get
> http://folding.axihub.ca/ccteam.php


About 35-50% more. Check the SMP PPD database


----------



## [CyGnus]

TheBlademaster01 did not remember that thanks


----------



## Aparition

Looks like the stats need some cleaning...
http://folding.axihub.ca/home.php


----------



## ZDngrfld

V for Victory! I've confirmed that the ext4 file system was my issue with my new 2P. Just sent a 8104. Finally getting 600k+ PPD now.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Looks like the stats need some cleaning...
> http://folding.axihub.ca/home.php


Or we just get all those inactive people folding again...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> TheBlademaster01 did not remember that thanks


ah yes completely forgot that here we go!


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> V for Victory! I've confirmed that the ext4 file system was my issue with my new 2P. Just sent a 8104. Finally getting 600k+ PPD now.


Jealous! I'm burning well over a kW with all my folding machines and raking in a mere 40-45k PPD.... need to save money from my power bill and invest in some new hardware


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Jealous! I'm burning well over a kW with all my folding machines and raking in a mere 40-45k PPD.... need to save money from my power bill and invest in some new hardware


or buy a million hamsters and hamster power your way through it.


----------



## Avonosac

Do I need to do anything other than fold under the OCN team name for CC? I have been away mostly since last Thursday morning and I have had my PC just folding 24/7 since then for the OCN team.

I read the first post, but I want to make sure I'm doing it right


----------



## $ilent

just fold for 37726 and your set


----------



## Krusher33

And passkey for bonus points.

I really wish there was a database of 8350's that I can compare with.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> just fold for 37726 and your set


Thought so, when I have a minute I'm going to try to see what I'm doing wrong..

My Titan at 1150mhz and my 3770k at 4.7 with my ram running at 2200 is only netting me 62k ppd... This number seems grossly low on the newest v7 client. That guy with the 660ti and lesser clocked 3770k is getting more points than I am


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Looks like the stats need some cleaning...
> http://folding.axihub.ca/home.php
> 
> 
> 
> Or we just get all those inactive people folding again...
Click to expand...

Change parameters to active in the past 30-90 days and it would be truthful. If it counts every folder who ever folded for OCN, you probably won't ever see 40% active.


----------



## dman811

All the computers I fold on at school (only set to idle in [email protected]) get around 26K, and my 3 fold at home get around 1.5K, and unfortunately my EmuPAD picked up a 7 day WU, and I am hoping it goes down quickly.


----------



## chmodlabs

Started folding last night, I'm really bummed that most of OCN is still oblivious to the fact that the chimp challenge is going on right now.

Just a word to who ever organized this year's chimp challenge on OCN, I WANT ZODAC BACK.

- chmodlabs


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Thought so, when I have a minute I'm going to try to see what I'm doing wrong..
> 
> My Titan at 1150mhz and my 3770k at 4.7 with my ram running at 2200 is only netting me 62k ppd... This number seems grossly low on the newest v7 client. That guy with the 660ti and lesser clocked 3770k is getting more points than I am


That doesnt seem to far off I am doing right around 70-75K PPD on my rig in my sig.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Thought so, when I have a minute I'm going to try to see what I'm doing wrong..
> 
> My Titan at 1150mhz and my 3770k at 4.7 with my ram running at 2200 is only netting me 62k ppd... This number seems grossly low on the newest v7 client. That guy with the 660ti and lesser clocked 3770k is getting more points than I am


It depends on the work unit and if your using a virtual machine or not. Your best ppd would be achieved if you used linux or a virtual machine running ubuntu for your cpu and used smp7 to leave 1 core free for the titan which you would then fold in v7. At best you could get upwards of 100,000ppd with good work units. I average 70,000ppd with my 3770k and gtx 570.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> I WANT ZODAC BACK.


No.


----------



## Atomfix

Its a hot night! Had to move my computer next to a wall vent, and it's not making a lot of difference!, CPU cooking at 59C


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It depends on the work unit and if your using a virtual machine or not. Your best ppd would be achieved if you used linux or a virtual machine running ubuntu for your cpu and used smp7 to leave 1 core free for the titan which you would then fold in v7. At best you could get upwards of 100,000ppd with good work units. I average 70,000ppd with my 3770k and gtx 570.


The VM for the CPU makes a little sense, but how am I only getting ~38k ppd on my titan? The card is a hell of a lot stronger than that, and some 580s are talking about putting up the same or much better numbers


----------



## cam51037

Should have over 25k points dropping in the next 5 hours or so. The dedicated folder has a 22k point project dropping in 4hrs 49m.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The VM for the CPU makes a little sense, but how am I only getting ~38k ppd on my titan? The card is a hell of a lot stronger than that, and some 580s are talking about putting up the same or much better numbers


Do you have your 580 slots with client-type=beta flag? If not then that's seriously limiting your PPD potential!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No.


Cmon Z dont be like that we would love to bother you now and then you know, maybe contribute to make your day a little bit worse or something


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do you have your 580 slots with client-type=beta flag? If not then that's seriously limiting your PPD potential!


I'm running a titan. At the moment my HydroGen is not operational


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm running a titan. At the moment my HydroGen is not operational


Oops, sorry misread your post.

Yeah, Titans aren't optimized yet. Expect higher PPD in the future on them though.


----------



## kyismaster

All Hail the Z


----------



## Atomfix

Sorry guys, I have to stop folding after I completed the work units on the GPU and CPU, it's starting to take it's toll on my power bill, I use a "Pay as you Go" Electricity Meter and it's not exactly cheap


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What do you have to have cpu wise to get Bigadv done?


Linux in VM or native
16 threads or more
OC if you can do it
client-type bigadv
max-packet-size big (or at least I had to do this before my rig would get one.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> V for Victory! I've confirmed that the ext4 file system was my issue with my new 2P. Just sent a 8104. Finally getting 600k+ PPD now.


What are the specs on this rig? Mine is only getting a little over 200K on its second 8101


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon Z dont be like that we would love to bother you now and then you know, maybe contribute _*to make your day a little bit worse*_ or something
Click to expand...

That's not how you get people to come back. No wonder you lot had such difficulty recruiting this year. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> All Hail the Z


That's more like it.


----------



## drougnor

Yo, Zodac! How's life been since last CC?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Linux in VM or native
> 16 threads or more
> OC if you can do it
> client-type bigadv
> max-packet-size big (or at least I had to do this before my rig would get one.)
> What are the specs on this rig? Mine is only getting a little over 200K on its second 8101


I have two 2Ps with E5 Xeons in them. One is E5-2650s and one is E5-2670s. Click on my Live HFM Stats link in my sig to see their TPF and PPD.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drougnor*
> 
> Yo, Zodac! How's life been since last CC?


You know... plotting and scheming.


----------



## $ilent

All hail the great queen zodac


----------



## drougnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You know... plotting and scheming.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## agussio

Thank you. That gives me a much better benchmark or at least a target.

My big rig is a dual x5660 and although capable, it's not producing the numbers I expected. I will be rebuilding it soon. I am trying to buy another system but it has dual 4c chips. Even with HT i am concerned about bigadv units. It will at least rock through some a4 cores.


----------



## Asustweaker

So my better half is unhappy with the HTPC folding in the living room (slow/choppy use)

I am gonna move that into my computer room, and start my old 775 board back up for the living room.

Here in lies the issue at hand: I only have one wireless adapter, and can't connect the other folding rig to the internet. How do i get the rig to fold with out an internet connection??
I have tried to bridge the connections from my i7 rig (wireless adapter) to the 2nd folding rig with Ethernet cable. The connection just keeps crashing.

What other options, or how to get the bridge to work??


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> So my better half is unhappy with the HTPC folding in the living room (slow/choppy use)
> 
> I am gonna move that into my computer room, and start my old 775 board back up for the living room.
> 
> Here in lies the issue at hand: I only have one wireless adapter, and can't connect the other folding rig to the internet. How do i get the rig to fold with out an internet connection??
> I have tried to bridge the connections from my i7 rig (wireless adapter) to the 2nd folding rig with Ethernet cable. The connection just keeps crashing.
> 
> What other options, or how to get the bridge to work??


ICS


----------



## agussio

Feel free to scold me or move this... but this seems like a collection of people to ask.

I am looking at AMD 12c chips and I have been out of the AMD world since I owned my 233Mhz. So lets just say it's been a while.

Just a brief stroll through Ebay and i am seeing tons of 6172 chips for very cheap. I thought these would be a lot more expensive. Can i put these into a quad folding rig? Or am I missing something. In the 2P/4P guide is talks about 6176 chips which look like just a slightly faster clock.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Feel free to scold me or move this...
> 
> I am looking at AMD 12c chips and I have been out of the AMD world since I owned my 233Mhz. So lets just say it's been a while.
> 
> Just a brief stroll through Ebay and i am seeing tons of 6172 chips for very cheap. I thought these would be a lot more expensive. Can i put these into a quad folding rig? Or am I missing something. In the 2P/4P guide is talks about 6176 chips which look like just a slightly faster clock.


Theres one on ebay going for 100 quid!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> So my better half is unhappy with the HTPC folding in the living room (slow/choppy use)
> 
> I am gonna move that into my computer room, and start my old 775 board back up for the living room.
> 
> Here in lies the issue at hand: I only have one wireless adapter, and can't connect the other folding rig to the internet. How do i get the rig to fold with out an internet connection??
> I have tried to bridge the connections from my i7 rig (wireless adapter) to the 2nd folding rig with Ethernet cable. The connection just keeps crashing.
> 
> What other options, or how to get the bridge to work??


You can't connect the cable to the router?


----------



## Krusher33

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50

If you thought this is fun, please look into joining us in the Team Competition. Many of our teams are losing some players so we're needing some folks.

We only ask that you fold 20/7 or if you're quite competitive go for 24/7. Everyone including players from other teams will help each other in pursuit of better PPD. There's a prize for the team getting first place plus random drawings once a month. Plus if you sign up for the foldathon, you'll also be eligible for the random drawings once a month there as well.

Sign up in pursuit of performance!

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50
> 
> If you thought this is fun, please look into joining us in the Team Competition. Many of our teams are losing some players so we're needing some folks.
> 
> We only ask that you fold 20/7 or if you're quite competitive go for 24/7. Everyone including players from other teams will help each other in pursuit of better PPD. There's a prize for the team getting first place plus random drawings once a month. Plus if you sign up for the foldathon, you'll also be eligible for the random drawings once a month there as well.
> 
> Sign up in pursuit of performance!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50


I second that!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50
> 
> If you thought this is fun, please look into joining us in the Team Competition. Many of our teams are losing some players so we're needing some folks.
> 
> We only ask that you fold 20/7 or if you're quite competitive go for 24/7. Everyone including players from other teams will help each other in pursuit of better PPD. There's a prize for the team getting first place plus random drawings once a month. Plus if you sign up for the foldathon, you'll also be eligible for the random drawings once a month there as well.
> 
> Sign up in pursuit of performance!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50


^^^^THIS


----------



## lacrossewacker

On a PC with an i7 and two old Nvidia quadro 420s. The 420's aren't doing anything.

Log for them said "WU ended: Unstable Machine:

However, they're not resetting and trying a different WU. Is there a way to skip the current core that it's stuck on?


----------



## chmodlabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No.


I tried.

- chmodlabs


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50
> 
> If you thought this is fun, please look into joining us in the Team Competition. Many of our teams are losing some players so we're needing some folks.
> 
> We only ask that you fold 20/7 or if you're quite competitive go for 24/7. Everyone including players from other teams will help each other in pursuit of better PPD. There's a prize for the team getting first place plus random drawings once a month. Plus if you sign up for the foldathon, you'll also be eligible for the random drawings once a month there as well.
> 
> Sign up in pursuit of performance!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50


When I upgrade my machine, I would definitely like to participate in this. Does it require a CPU and a GPU, just a CPU, or just a GPU, or anything that can be folded on?


----------



## Kevdog

Here is all the info, there are different categories, you only use 1 peice of hardware http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual


----------



## ericeod

System has been going strong without an error or crash since the challenge started!

Here is my GPU with core 17 WU:
http://s83.photobucket.com/user/ericeod/media/GPUPPD_zps102288d0.jpg.html

Here is my CPU:
http://s83.photobucket.com/user/ericeod/media/CPUPPD_zpseae1a678.jpg.html


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50
> 
> If you thought this is fun, please look into joining us in the Team Competition. Many of our teams are losing some players so we're needing some folks.
> 
> We only ask that you fold 20/7 or if you're quite competitive go for 24/7. Everyone including players from other teams will help each other in pursuit of better PPD. There's a prize for the team getting first place plus random drawings once a month. Plus if you sign up for the foldathon, you'll also be eligible for the random drawings once a month there as well.
> 
> Sign up in pursuit of performance!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50


It is competitive, when the stats work


----------



## Krusher33

The 7970's should be in the 40k's at stock and in the 50k's when overclocked from what I've seen. But that is when it's left alone of course.


----------



## Disturbed117

Almost done with this long unit........


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Feel free to scold me or move this... but this seems like a collection of people to ask.
> 
> I am looking at AMD 12c chips and I have been out of the AMD world since I owned my 233Mhz. So lets just say it's been a while.
> 
> Just a brief stroll through Ebay and i am seeing tons of 6172 chips for very cheap. I thought these would be a lot more expensive. Can i put these into a quad folding rig? Or am I missing something. In the 2P/4P guide is talks about 6176 chips which look like just a slightly faster clock.


You can use any 61xx-63xx chip in a G34 4P motherboard pretty much. This one is the most frequently used.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You can use any 61xx-63xx chip in a G34 4P motherboard pretty much. This one is the most frequently used.


Very cool... thank you again. My mental picture is starting to come together. Is a single 1200W enough or do you need dual power for a 4P 12c?

I am surprised how reasonable 300-500K could be.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Very cool... thank you again. My mental picture is starting to come together. Is a single 1200W enough or do you need dual power for a 4P 12c?
> 
> I am surprised how reasonable 300-500K could be.


1200 watts would be fine


----------



## Matt607

im guessing the copy paste sig that u posted should be changed to "April" and not "May" as u have it posted...... some might not catch it


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt607*
> 
> im guessing the copy paste sig that u posted should be changed to "April" and not "May" as u have it posted...... some might not catch it


huh?


----------



## Krusher33

I noticed a couple of errors in HFM. I think it's this line?
Quote:


> 01:42:53:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)


What do you guys think?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Very cool... thank you again. My mental picture is starting to come together. Is a single 1200W enough or do you need dual power for a 4P 12c?
> 
> I am surprised how reasonable 300-500K could be.


1200w is much more than enough for a 4p, I think their typical power consumption is less than 500w but many seem to go with 750w PSUs for 4p's I believe. I think things like making sure the PSU has as many of the native power cables your board will need (as opposed to needing multiple adapters) and efficiency are more important when choosing a PSU for a 4p, rather than straight wattage.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I noticed a couple of errors in HFM. I think it's this line?
> What do you guys think?


Are you foldong cpu and gpu? If so the cpu folding is interrupting the gpu. If not its an unstable overclock.


----------



## Krusher33

Nope. Just CPU.

MOAR VOLTS!

Thanks.


----------



## mironccr345

Folding hard!


----------



## Krusher33

Here I was thinking network interruption or some dang thing.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> All hail the great *pod* zodac


Fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> I tried.
> - chmodlabs


----------



## RussianJ

120k+ (over 50k per 7970 for the last 8 hours)


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> 120k+ (over 50k per 7970 for the last 8 hours)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I must be doing something wrong then. My 7970 at 1Ghz is only getting 35k on the Core17 WUs. Is it because its paired with a Q6600 CPU?? I left 2 cores open for it.


----------



## Wolfram

My humble little rig will be doing it's best. I don't know if it's low for a 6300 and 7850 however.


----------



## agussio

So i was talking to a friend today about his new rig and he mentioned his "new 24/7 overclock of 4.7". I just laughed and said you mean 3 hours of gaming overclock at 4.7. Then I explained what a 24/7 overclock was at 100% CPU load for 24hours a day, 7 days straight. I do that everyday at 50 degrees C.

I'm pretty sure folder's win in the "Who's Got More" catagory.

Keep foldin'

Only a few days of Chimpin left.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> 120k+ (over 50k per 7970 for the last 8 hours)


That's what we need to see more of!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> 120k+ (over 50k per 7970 for the last 8 hours)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong then. My 7970 at 1Ghz is only getting 35k on the Core17 WUs. Is it because its paired with a Q6600 CPU?? I left 2 cores open for it.
Click to expand...

Not sure. What driver are you using? You sure it's a stable overclock?


----------



## _TRU_

im pushing 56k total, up from 33k (downgraded from core 17 to core 15 since im using 460's)


----------



## Asustweaker

Well "Kevdog's law" is in full effect. *DAMN YOU*
My GTX280 died, and my 460 won't fold. Just keeps returning a "memtest failure".

I've tried downclocking, over volting, new drivers, old drivers, reinstalling [email protected], changing the GPU's physical position on the motherboard (PCI-E slot).

I really am confused. I don't want to take that card out of the mix

Any ideas out there?


----------



## Asustweaker

Well "Kevdog's law" is in full effect. *DAMN YOU*
My GTX280 died, and my 460 won't fold. Just keeps returning a "memtest failure".

I've tried downclocking, over volting, new drivers, old drivers, reinstalling [email protected], changing the GPU's physical position on the motherboard (PCI-E slot).

I really am confused. I don't want to take that card out of the mix

Any ideas out there?


----------



## Asustweaker

WTH??


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's what we need to see more of!
> Not sure. What driver are you using? You sure it's a stable overclock?


I am using the modded drivers from DarkRyders website. Its
Quote:


> Amd 13.2 beta7 w/ 12.4 opencl for boinc


Link here

But just now realized there is a Folding version too







Downloading now to see what it does. Will try to install in the morning.

EDIT: didnt help my PPD since the last two mornings I woke up and didnt have internet. Crummy sattilite internet is cutting out more than usual. Must be Kevdog's law in action


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah the modded drivers will help with core16's but not the core17's. The 13.3 beta driver will be best with core17's but with the core16's they're a nightmare.

This really sucks and I really hope they smooth things out soon.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Well "Kevdog's law" is in full effect. *DAMN YOU*
> My GTX280 died, and my 460 won't fold. Just keeps returning a "memtest failure".
> 
> I've tried downclocking, over volting, new drivers, old drivers, reinstalling [email protected], changing the GPU's physical position on the motherboard (PCI-E slot).
> 
> I really am confused. I don't want to take that card out of the mix
> 
> Any ideas out there?


What Client are you running? v7 7.3.6?

I had similar issues with my 670... rolled back to 7.2.9 and she's been folding like a champ all chimp! Worth a shot at least.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I must be doing something wrong then. My 7970 at 1Ghz is only getting 35k on the Core17 WUs. Is it because its paired with a Q6600 CPU?? I left 2 cores open for it.


1.3ghz gives me quite the advantage then. The CPU paired with it should not matter as long as it has enough overhead for the card (~5% for a core 17).

35k @ 1ghz is not bad and is about where you should be if you are on 13.3.

Edit: Using some tricks I can not disclose, up to ~55k per GPU at times.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> My humble little rig will be doing it's best. I don't know if it's low for a 6300 and 7850 however.


That seems a might bit low to me. My 6300 paired with a GTX 650 is getting around 14k PPD


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> That seems a might bit low to me. My 6300 paired with a GTX 650 is getting around 14k PPD


Not using core 17 at the moment so that's probably it.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Not using core 17 at the moment so that's probably it.


Since I'm using a Nvida card I'm not using core 17. Tis my understand that the core 17 WUs are optimized for the AMD GPUs


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Since I'm using a Nvida card I'm not using core 17. Tis my understand that the core 17 WUs are optimized for the AMD GPUs


Yeah AMD cards are supposed to be pretty bad at folding without it. Hopefully it comes out of beta soon enough. EDIT: DANG. Core 17 is just amazing. from just over 9000 PPD to 32K.


----------



## nagle3092

So I'm at 50th place as far as 24hour points average. Anyone know how that's calculated, I'm guessing it includes your downtime as well as the time you fold?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> So I'm at 50th place as far as 24hour points average. Anyone know how that's calculated, I'm guessing it includes your downtime as well as the time you fold?


It's the exact amount of points you fold in one day. Basically midnight to midnight


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> It's the exact amount of points you fold in one day. Basically midnight to midnight


Hate to disagree but according to my stats on EOC my 24 hour avg is 17570 and my daily (midnight to midnight) is 21841. So there's apparently some other formula in use to calc the 24 hr avg.


----------



## Asustweaker

well, i'm still pulling my hair with these memtest errors!!!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> It's the exact amount of points you fold in one day. Basically midnight to midnight


There's something else they are using to find that average. For example I had 185k PPD yesterday but the 24 hour average is almost 64k PPD.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> There's something else they are using to find that average. For example I had 185k PPD yesterday but the 24 hour average is almost 64k PPD.


Ooh that one. I believe it's the average 24 hour PPD over a 7 day period


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## mosi

Heh.. according to EOC my little 3770 is reeling in about 20K PPD on 6 cores. Well it's been doing that for a month or something anyway, unless I needed more than 2 cores for gaming but that so far only seems to happen for hawken or WoT.

Any flags I should add to a 570GTX gpu slot? The sun's not exactly shining today but I guess the solar panels on the roof can sustain one for a quick fold.


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Looks like the stats need some cleaning...
> http://folding.axihub.ca/home.php
> 
> 
> 
> Or we just get all those inactive people folding again...
Click to expand...

I have to say, I'm one of them. Not really sure about what I'm doing, just set the client up and went at it. Does it seem like I'm getting the appropriate amount of points?
3930k 4.2Ghz, 680 1202Mhz, recording now at estimated 56,729 PPD.
Here is my user stats, from a link found earlier in the thread.
http://folding.axihub.ca/displayone.php?user=shadman


----------



## [CyGnus]

Anybody saw this ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1380541/anandtech-intel-releases-opencl-1-2-driver-and-tools-update-for-ivy-bridge-and-haswell ) OpenCL 1.2 support for 3rd Gen Intel CPUs ( IGP), so my question is can we fold with it?


----------



## Atomfix

I'm going to forget what I last said, sorted my Electricity Meter out, I'm only going to keep my GPU folding though, I get more points out of my GPU than folding with the CPU.....

Roll on 22nd!


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Looks like the stats need some cleaning...
> http://folding.axihub.ca/home.php


its funny how different daily stats look like when calculating 24h points in different time zones

eoc


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> You didn't mention which version FAH client you are using but I will throw a couple ideas at you. In v6 you have an option for machine ID's. make sure one pc is 1 and the other is 2 and so on. If your using v7, rigs are identified by IP address. Probably want to make sure they are not the same IP address. I don't really know if that is possible but those are the only creative ideas I can think of.


Sweet thanks for the help







. not sure what version I have (most likely v7). So anyone with v7 client cant run several rigs of the same internet? How weird.


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't mention which version FAH client you are using but I will throw a couple ideas at you. In v6 you have an option for machine ID's. make sure one pc is 1 and the other is 2 and so on. If your using v7, rigs are identified by IP address. Probably want to make sure they are not the same IP address. I don't really know if that is possible but those are the only creative ideas I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . not sure what version I have (most likely v7). So anyone with v7 client cant run several rigs of the same internet? How weird.
Click to expand...

lol, whys that weird?

EDIT:

sry, i read can, not cant

yes you can, just LOCAL ip address cant be same, thats what he meant..


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> lol, whys that weird?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> sry, i read can, not cant
> 
> yes you can, just LOCAL ip address cant be same, thats what he meant..


Yes, each folding PC needs to have its own (unique) IP address. Configuring an IP address isn't something you have to go out of your way to do when setting up a the FAH software. At the least, you should know each computer's address if you want to set up remote monitoring.

Project 8090 is at 26.5k PPD. I want more of this


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It would be disappointing if we come under 5th....
The handicaps just don't seem fair at all.


----------



## Wheezo

Chugging along nicely


----------



## Aparition

Had to turn the system off this morning, but should start back up again tonight.
I was looking at my stats and I'm not really sure how the points system works...

Is the PPD actual points you earn per day? Or does PPD reflect the work unit which is worth a separate set of points?
I was doing ~25k PPD and I only have 2,712 points recorded in the charts for ~2 days of folding.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=637573


----------



## Kevdog

You need to complete 10 SMP WU's to get the bonus points...

Here is a bonus point calculator. http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> It's the exact amount of points you fold in one day. Basically midnight to midnight


Daily points can be extremely misleading too. I only had 75K day before yesterday and 165K yesterday. It all depends on when the WU's finish. Mine vary so much because I have four rigs going.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It would be disappointing if we come under 5th....
> The handicaps just don't seem fair at all.


Agreed. Probably doesn't help that I don't really understand how the handicaps were figured but it just doesn't seem that fair. Oh well at least we are doing this for a good reason.


----------



## nagle3092

Nan?

Also with the beta flag all there of the cards Im using are getting core 17 units pretty consistently, my only issue is one titan is only getting an estimated 25k ppd while the other is getting 49k with my 680 getting 50k. Anyone have any ideas to get the other titan up to speed?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Had to turn the system off this morning, but should start back up again tonight.
> I was looking at my stats and I'm not really sure how the points system works...
> 
> Is the PPD actual points you earn per day? Or does PPD reflect the work unit which is worth a separate set of points?
> I was doing ~25k PPD and I only have 2,712 points recorded in the charts for ~2 days of folding.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=637573


It looks like you only have completed 5 Work Units. You are getting base credit for the work units because you need to complete 10 SMP (GPU don't count) A3/A4 work units to be eligible for bonus points if you have a passkey. Have you set up a passkey already? If you already have one, you just have to complete 5 more SMP units and the bonus points will kick on on your 11th completed.

If you don't have a passkey, you can get one from stanford and then you just have to compete 10 work units under that key.

Edit - here is where you can get a passkey http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

Fold on


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It would be disappointing if we come under 5th....
> The handicaps just don't seem fair at all.


the handicaps werent fair last year, we knew they wont be fair this year also, since they werent changed..

im here for the team and for folding, i left the competition stuff to the ones who have the need to be above others while ago, at least in this scenario..
as more as our stats improve, more satisfying im going to be, whether we finish above or under 5th

ps even if the hcs were fair, i think ocf would finish first this year, they really put a lot of effort into it, well, more than we did is what i mean


----------



## Aparition

Thanks all! Ok I need to finish 5 more WU's then








Yes I set up a passkey








I'll turn on the other core to try to get them done faster.


----------



## nagle3092

Who can spot what's wrong first?


----------



## zodac

4mil PPD? Seems legit.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 4mil PPD? Seems legit.


Of course it is.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 4mil PPD? Seems legit.


Oh hey its Zodac!

Maybe hes got a 128 core cpu in there?


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> It looks like you only have completed 5 Work Units. You are getting base credit for the work units because you need to complete 10 SMP (GPU don't count) A3/A4 work units to be eligible for bonus points if you have a passkey. Have you set up a passkey already? If you already have one, you just have to complete 5 more SMP units and the bonus points will kick on on your 11th completed.
> 
> If you don't have a passkey, you can get one from stanford and then you just have to compete 10 work units under that key.
> 
> Edit - here is where you can get a passkey http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
> 
> Fold on


is that 10 WUs since i have passkey or it has to be done in some certain amount of time to get the bonus?
cause theres chance in H that i get 10 WUs with my phenom 940..

and pls, where can i check how many smp WUs did i do?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 4mil PPD? Seems legit.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is.
Click to expand...

Only thing I can see wrong is that you're not sorting your WUs by progress. Which is just foolish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 4mil PPD? Seems legit.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey its Zodac!
> 
> Maybe hes got a 128 core cpu in there?
Click to expand...

Stop being an idiot. It says "cpu:4" in the image. God...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

There're a couple of things wrong. The PPD on that 7662 is too low (paused the client?), displays 4mil PPD probably has something to do with the unknown ETA.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> is that 10 WUs since i have passkey or it has to be done in some certain amount of time to get the bonus?
> cause theres chance in H that i get 10 WUs with my phenom 940..
> 
> and pls, where can i check how many smp WUs did i do?


Its 10 WU's with a passkey.


----------



## tmontney

Project 8089 is giving me nearly 30k PPD on my 3820







I'd love to just sit on these all day.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> Who can spot what's wrong first?


lol.... not as silly as the 73 mil PPD I was mustering last night when I fired up the three 480's and i7 again lol.... obviously an error. My TPF on the 480's was at 3 seconds! lol I wish


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 4mil PPD? Seems legit.


and like he still pretends hes never here

awwww


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Only thing I can see wrong is that you're not sorting your WUs by progress. Which is just foolish.


Whah? You can sort the WU by progress?? lol I'm obviously still a folding newb


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 4mil PPD? Seems legit.
> 
> 
> 
> and like he still pretends hes never here
> 
> awwww
Click to expand...

I'm both always here, and never here.

Confusing, I know, but I manage it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Only thing I can see wrong is that you're not sorting your WUs by progress. Which is just foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> Whah? You can sort the WU by progress?? lol I'm obviously still a folding newb
Click to expand...

I have no idea. I've not used v7 in quite some time... but if I *had* used it, I would have clicked it to find out.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Tried folding on my girlfriend's Macbook Pro (Sandy Bridge i7 quad core (8 threads)

Got about 15,000ppd on the CPU, but those laptops suck with heat dissipation, hit 90c in like 3 minutes. Didn't feel comfortable leaving that running while I left for work


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Tried folding on my girlfriend's Macbook Pro (Sandy Bridge i7 quad core (8 threads)
> 
> Got about 15,000ppd on the CPU, but those laptops suck with heat dissipation, hit 90c in like 3 minutes. Didn't feel comfortable leaving that running while I left for work


'I love the smell of burnt in plastic when i come from work'


----------



## nagle3092

Turns out my other titan is fine, its the client thats messed up.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> and pls, where can i check how many smp WUs did i do?


you can check your stats here

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=609318


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Project 8089 is giving me nearly 30k PPD on my 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to just sit on these all day.


Yeah, my Sandybridge loves those.
Though, it kind of funny my 1090T @ stock with GTX 590 is spitting out more points.
Main rig averaging around 51k PPD-53K PPD. The 1090T rig averaging around 60k PPD - 63k PPD.







Must be the fact my GTX 590 does not mind doing Core 17s.










Manage over 100k points yesterday though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

First CC, 709,974 points since last Friday









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=622482


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> and pls, where can i check how many smp WUs did i do?
> 
> 
> 
> you can check your stats here
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=609318
Click to expand...

nah, i meant like total WUs just for SMPs, since i did some over a year ago, and i dont have a clue on how close to 10 it is

i did googling, so prolly just on stanford, but its currently in update, so thats a no go for now

but tnx anyway


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> and pls, where can i check how many smp WUs did i do?
> 
> 
> 
> you can check your stats here
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=609318
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, i meant like total WUs just for SMPs, since i did some over a year ago, and i dont have a clue on how close to 10 it is
> 
> i did googling, so prolly just on stanford, but its currently in update, so thats a no go for now
> 
> but tnx anyway
Click to expand...

Pretty much - just enter your passkey, and it'll show how many WUs have been completed on that passkey. So if you only use it for SMP WUs, you'll get an accurate count.

If you use it on GPUs too... haha.


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Pretty much - just enter your passkey, and it'll show how many WUs have been completed on that passkey. So if you only use it for SMP WUs, you'll get an accurate count.
> 
> If you use it on GPUs too... haha.


then its A haha









but since i use HFM, i found some stats in it

and im afraid that those SMPs that i did was under OCNChimpin, so its very much of haha









but ill get there some day -

















ty


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Tried folding on my girlfriend's Macbook Pro (Sandy Bridge i7 quad core (8 threads)
> 
> Got about 15,000ppd on the CPU, but those laptops suck with heat dissipation, hit 90c in like 3 minutes. Didn't feel comfortable leaving that running while I left for work


That and it's your GF's.


----------



## Avonosac

My PC is chugging along. I might put my H220 and 580 loop together tonight in my second box.. It can't hurt to get another rig running







for the CC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, I just passed 19mil


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh, I just passed 19mil


Congrats









Just found a way to bypass CCC overdrive settings. Currently at 1 GHz core and 1.5 GHz memory clock. Let's see how far I can push this!


----------



## $ilent

Yeehaw, 70,000+ ppd on gtx 570 xD


----------



## Kevdog

^^^^ WOW...









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Just found a way to bypass CCC overdrive settings. Currently at 1 GHz core and 1.5 GHz memory clock. Let's see how far I can push this!


Does raising the mem clock help on AMD? I know it didn't help on nvidia cards last I heard


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Does raising the mem clock help on AMD? I know it didn't help on nvidia cards last I heard


Going from 1500-1550 was less than 100ppd. 1500-1700 was 350ppd. Not worth the power or heat. Dump an extra 5mhz into the core speed and you can make more up anyways.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Does raising the mem clock help on AMD? I know it didn't help on nvidia cards last I heard


Yeah I noticed only a few hundred PPD from an increase of about 175 MHz. And because of the max GPU usage + OC, everything was freezing up and very slow and strange. Wouldn't even complete a furmark benchmark/stress test (would lock up for a few minutes, then exit). Even had it where Windows completely froze and my reset button on my case didn't do anything (clicking the power button turned it off immediately, then a few seconds later it came on by itself).

The official FAH benchmark tool just crashed my PC instantly (despite having folded 24/7 for weeks straight).


----------



## agussio

Keep it going guys. Yesterday was out biggest day yet with over 20 million points on the board.

OCN!

OCN!

OCN!


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> OCN!


That's my clan tag in most FPS games









Getting nearly 33k from an 8089! Feel like that's a record for me. Pulling nearly 44k PPD


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Keep it going guys. Yesterday was out biggest day yet with over 20 million points on the board.
> 
> OCN!
> 
> OCN!
> 
> OCN!


Started CPU folding again today, aswell as my GPU, I stopped last night. Will be cruching out another 55-60K PPD for OCN


----------



## Biorganic

Got both rigs running core17 units


----------



## Faster_is_better

Since we didn't have to change username's this year do we need to submit proof for the prizes still?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Since we didn't have to change username's this year do we need to submit proof for the prizes still?


According to the OP, all you need to do is fold.


----------



## Hawk777th

Still pulling 75K PPD.


----------



## PinballWizard

I'm back for a 2nd year. I am very happy that the weather here in Maryland is cooler than during last year's CC.

I have 5 machines folding. 4 are doing fine but one of them was only getting 287 ppd. I found that WmiPrvSE.exe was using large amounts of cpu. I did a stop/start of Winmgt (also starts/stops iphelper & security center) and that seems to have helped. I really don't know much about this & I don't want to hack around about it now during the CC as long as it seems to be better now. Does anyone here have any wisdom about this?

Thanks

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Atomfix

My 1055T @ 4050MHz is pulling 31.2K PPD, It was only pulling 14-15K PPD yesterday


----------



## tmontney

I must add that with an increase of 50 MHz to the GPU clock, I've gotten a 20 second improvement on my TPF (as well as 500+ PPD).


----------



## Hawk777th

Should I go to betas on my 580s? I am using 7.3.6 of the main folding site.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> That's my clan tag in most FPS games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting nearly 33k from an 8089! Feel like that's a record for me. Pulling nearly 44k PPD


OCN haz steam clan?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> According to the OP, *all you need to do is fold.*


fold for 37726. might need to submit screenie


----------



## Crooksy

Mine is stuck on the 'Connecting' status.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> fold for 37726. might need to submit screenie


I'd be surprised to see someone on OCN regularly but *not* fold for them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> OCN haz steam clan?


Not officially (that I know), but I put it as OCN anyway. I pretty much only use Steam to play the large amount of games I bought off a friend. Generally not competitive (because I suck with a mouse and keyboard). I'm an Xbox Live user.


----------



## Crooksy

Ok, I got it running again but I still can't get either of my GPUs to actually fold! Anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Ok, I got it running again but I still can't get either of my GPUs to actually fold! Anyone had any experience with this?


What are your GPUs saying? Waiting for idle?


----------



## kpforce1

Woot! I just hit the 3 million mark with the last update


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Woot! I just hit the 3 million mark with the last update












I started folding a bit over 2 weeks ago, starting to close in on 1 million


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> fold for 37726. might need to submit screenie
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised to see someone on OCN regularly but *not* fold for them
Click to expand...

I think they could just cross check usernames anyway. They have a database of all the monthly folders at least, I am on that one for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Woot! I just hit the 3 million mark with the last update


Nice


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well guys i forgot about this to start up my gpus been sick and just letting my gpus mine moved a 5870, 6950, 7850, 2x 7970s to folding now should bring us 150K extra a day.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Ok, I got it running again but I still can't get either of my GPUs to actually fold! Anyone had any experience with this?
> 
> 
> 
> What are your GPUs saying? Waiting for idle?
Click to expand...

They say 'running' but just don't make any progress. No matter how long I wait.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Ok, I got it running again but I still can't get either of my GPUs to actually fold! Anyone had any experience with this?
> 
> 
> 
> What are your GPUs saying? Waiting for idle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say 'running' but just don't make any progress. No matter how long I wait.
Click to expand...

Running with 0% GPU usage generally indicates the card is unstable.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Running with 0% GPU usage generally indicates the card is unstable.


Your FX is doing great


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started folding a bit over 2 weeks ago, starting to close in on 1 million


~80% of my points are from a poor little 9800 GTX+ chuggin along since September







... For the CC I snuck my spare 480 and 600 W PSU into my work computer to get a "free" 40k ppd...







However I think the 480 will remain in the work PC even after the CC lol.

Once I finish my Force1 2p rig I think I will inquire about building a 4p bigadv rig to my boss to run 24/7 at work for the cause







.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Running with 0% GPU usage generally indicates the card is unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> Your FX is doing great
Click to expand...

Is it? I can't seem to tell because the PPD in HFM just keeps going up. And I can't seem to find a database with 8350 numbers in it.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> *Running with 0% GPU* usage generally indicates the card is unstable.


Heh. That's exactly what's going on with me. Except my project is making progress.


----------



## Krusher33

No, it'll appear to be making progress. But if you pause and restart the folding, you'll see it go back to the % at which it crashed.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is it? I can't seem to tell because the PPD in HFM just keeps going up. And I can't seem to find a database with 8350 numbers in it.


In HFM click on tools then Work History viewer. That will show every WU you have submitted Pic attached of mine


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is it? I can't seem to tell because the PPD in HFM just keeps going up. And I can't seem to find a database with 8350 numbers in it.


Well if you submit results then that's a start









Anyways, my 5.2GHz 2600K gets 35k PPD at about 5:50 or 6mins TPF in native Linux I believe. Your score should be just above a 5GHz 3570K. CineBench R11.5 results are directly proportional to folding performance (bonus does not scale linear so small differences get blown up in folding).


----------



## DustDevil

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/42852177.jpg/

Still crackin the whip. I had to shut down for a day but back up now.

I have a eVga 660 SC 2gb card sitting here I opened it and folded with it for 6 hours or so...was getting 18.5 ppd I was going to sell it but decided to put it in the giveaways as well. Also throwing in a cheap horrible Transcend 128 SATA 2 SSD drive.

I am such a nice guy. I have more to give but unsure if people would want them or not. I have either a E4300 or E4400 775 the reason I don't know what it is is because its lapped so just has copper now. I have a slim ODD never been used with the sata adapter. 2 Rosewill 2.4ghz wireless Lite-N Cards in the box used though, Gigabyte Aircruiser G PCI card, Visiontek HD 4350 card in the box, Unknown brand OEM Radeon 7750 working pull. Would anyone want to win stuff like that? Or better just to give it away in the forums once I have enough rep.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just installed the new 13.x drivers in a while I will give feed back if they are better then 13.3b3 on core 17, also bumped the CPU +200MHz


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I have a eVga 660 SC 2gb card sitting here I opened it and folded with it for 6 hours or so...was getting 18.5 ppd I was going to sell it but decided to put it in the giveaways as well. Also throwing in a cheap horrible Transcend 128 SATA 2 SSD drive.
> 
> I am such a nice guy. I have more to give but unsure if people would want them or not. I have either a E4300 or E4400 775 the reason I don't know what it is is because its lapped so just has copper now. I have a slim ODD never been used with the sata adapter. 2 Rosewill 2.4ghz wireless Lite-N Cards in the box used though, Gigabyte Aircruiser G PCI card, Visiontek HD 4350 card in the box, Unknown brand OEM Radeon 7750 working pull. Would anyone want to win stuff like that? Or better just to give it away in the forums once I have enough rep.


Holy that is generous. I see you also have given away a Kraken X40 for the CC as well. Kudos from the team for your generosity, I am sure people will be stoked to win those prizes.

No comment on the other hardware as I don't want to steer you in one direction or the other, just wanted to say thanks


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Holy that is generous. I see you also have given away a Kraken X40 for the CC as well. Kudos from the team for your generosity, I am sure people will be stoked to win those prizes.
> 
> No comment on the other hardware as I don't want to steer you in one direction or the other, just wanted to say thanks


Thanks...this is only the 2nd forum I have been in and the other shut down. Sudhian.com It was mainly for sff systems like Shuttle XPC's. I use to give away stuff there as well processors and cases and stuff like that. I do what I can since I am a disabled vet and always like to help out.


----------



## Aparition

I'm rather sad I had to turn my system off for today (till I get home from work to turn it back on). Reading everyone's posts about their progress is bringing out my competitive side. Even my little progress makes me feel better


----------



## Hawk777th

Can someone add the charts to the main post so we can see where we are vs the other teams?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/42852177.jpg/][/URL]
> 
> Still crackin the whip. I had to shut down for a day but back up now.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a eVga 660 SC 2gb card sitting here I opened it and folded with it for 6 hours or so...was getting 18.5 ppd I was going to sell it but decided to put it in the giveaways as well. Also throwing in a cheap horrible Transcend 128 SATA 2 SSD drive.
> 
> I am such a nice guy. I have more to give but unsure if people would want them or not. I have either a E4300 or E4400 775 the reason I don't know what it is is because its lapped so just has copper now. I have a slim ODD never been used with the sata adapter. 2 Rosewill 2.4ghz wireless Lite-N Cards in the box used though, Gigabyte Aircruiser G PCI card, Visiontek HD 4350 card in the box, Unknown brand OEM Radeon 7750 working pull. Would anyone want to win stuff like that? Or better just to give it away in the forums once I have enough rep.


We def. appreciate your generosity... i'm thinking about going through my stuff and finding some donatable goods


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is it? I can't seem to tell because the PPD in HFM just keeps going up. And I can't seem to find a database with 8350 numbers in it.
> 
> 
> 
> In HFM click on tools then Work History viewer. That will show every WU you have submitted Pic attached of mine
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is it? I can't seem to tell because the PPD in HFM just keeps going up. And I can't seem to find a database with 8350 numbers in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you submit results then that's a start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, my 5.2GHz 2600K gets 35k PPD at about 5:50 or 6mins TPF in native Linux I believe. Your score should be just above a 5GHz 3570K. CineBench R11.5 results are directly proportional to folding performance (bonus does not scale linear so small differences get blown up in folding).
Click to expand...

So you wait till the end to see how you did? Because I've been checking often and all I see is my PPD keeps rising and TPF keeps dropping from start to finish for each unit. Like the unit I'm on now: at 3% it stated 10k PPD and now at 47% it's 27k PPD. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> So you wait till the end to see how you did? Because I've been checking often and all I see is my PPD keeps rising and TPF keeps dropping from start to finish for each unit. Like the unit I'm on now: at 3% it stated 10k PPD and now at 47% it's 27k PPD. It's driving me nuts.


You check work history or the benchmark tool I think it's called. It will state the avg, min and max PPD per unit. I did notice that your HFM incorrectly reports PPD in the first 3-5 frames for some reason. 27k is good though, especially when you count in the 10% bonus. That's 30K PPD in a VM


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I have a eVga 660 SC 2gb card sitting here I opened it and folded with it for 6 hours or so...was getting 18.5 ppd I was going to sell it but decided to put it in the giveaways as well. Also throwing in a cheap horrible Transcend 128 SATA 2 SSD drive.
> 
> I am such a nice guy. I have more to give but unsure if people would want them or not. I have either a E4300 or E4400 775 the reason I don't know what it is is because its lapped so just has copper now. I have a slim ODD never been used with the sata adapter. 2 Rosewill 2.4ghz wireless Lite-N Cards in the box used though, Gigabyte Aircruiser G PCI card, Visiontek HD 4350 card in the box, Unknown brand OEM Radeon 7750 working pull. Would anyone want to win stuff like that? Or better just to give it away in the forums once I have enough rep.


I'd be excited to win any of the cards, SSD, and HDD.


----------



## $ilent

We have dropped into 6th...cmon guys we are better than this!


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Running with 0% GPU usage generally indicates the card is unstable.


They're both stock and pass stress tests... Any other ideas?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Running with 0% GPU usage generally indicates the card is unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> They're both stock and pass stress tests... Any other ideas?
Click to expand...

If pause/restart causes it to actually fold again, I can only think maybe system unstable or bad driver install or something.


----------



## agussio

PPD and Bonus...

Remember, the PPD is only the estimated total points if you are running at that TPF on that project for a complete day. Bonus pints start going down as soon as you are assigned the work unit. If you pause a unit or slow it down, you will see the estimated credit fall within few seconds. It will continue as long as the unit is paused and you can not get those bonus points back.

For people who are only folding part time for power, PC use, or to save relationships, try to use the FINISH option so the WU completes but still gives you the most PPD.

Personally I try and plan my work units so that they run all night and while I am at work. But before I leave for work I look at the ETA and if I will need to use that computer in the evening I set the WU to FINISH. This gives me the most bonus points per work unit and when I get home I can do what I need to do before turning the folding back on. For example, today when left the house at 8am I had a WU scheduled for 9 hours so i told it to finish so I could do some work when I get home. My GPU only had an hour left so I just let it fold all day and I will set it to finish when I get home. This will let me do my work on the CPU, my GPU unit can finish while I am busy. When it's done I can play a little game before bed when I start the whole process over.

Or maybe you dont want a rig running all day while power is expensive, just set the units to FINISH before you leave for a similar result.

Bonus points help a lot and un-interupted crunching time helps a whole lot more.


----------



## Crooksy

Hmm, have no other symptoms of system instability. I will have a look into it further when I am back at my rig.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Can someone add the charts to the main post so we can see where we are vs the other teams?


They are on post #2


----------



## mironccr345

Need a fan under my desk, I can feel the heat from my folding rig.


----------



## agussio

I know... Arousing isn't it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

All my boxes are going now 180K ppd give or take.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> ~80% of my points are from a poor little 9800 GTX+ chuggin along since September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... For the CC I snuck my spare 480 and 600 W PSU into my work computer to get a "free" 40k ppd...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I think the 480 will remain in the work PC even after the CC lol.
> 
> Once I finish my Force1 2p rig I think I will inquire about building a 4p bigadv rig to my boss to run 24/7 at work for the cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL, I would love to use my works 6x 4p ESXi cluster to fold on for a bit.. or even create a VM just for mopping up any unused clock time.. sadly the boss thinks making sure our network is secure and functional is more important


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Thanks...this is only the 2nd forum I have been in and the other shut down. Sudhian.com It was mainly for sff systems like Shuttle XPC's. I use to give away stuff there as well processors and cases and stuff like that. I do what I can since I am a disabled vet and always like to help out.


Yeah bro that would be sick. Although that's a lot for you to just give away.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> We have dropped into 6th...cmon guys we are better than this!


We've been in 6th most of the last two days. Jumped back into 5th for a while when axi's stats went down yesterday, but it's been bleak viewing otherwise.

Good news is that we've extended the gap between us and 7th (TSC), and are only 3mil CC points from taking back 5th.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Good news is that we've extended the gap between us and 7th (TSC), and are only 3mil CC points from taking back 5th.


3mil piece of cake.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Good news is that we've extended the gap between us and 7th (TSC), and are only 3mil CC points from taking back 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> 3mil piece of cake.
Click to expand...

3mil CC points. Bear in mind their handicap is 3 times the size of ours.


----------



## $ilent

we can do it!


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Still crackin the whip. I had to shut down for a day but back up now.
> 
> I have a eVga 660 SC 2gb card sitting here I opened it and folded with it for 6 hours or so...was getting 18.5 ppd I was going to sell it but decided to put it in the giveaways as well. Also throwing in a cheap horrible Transcend 128 SATA 2 SSD drive.
> 
> I am such a nice guy. I have more to give but unsure if people would want them or not. I have either a E4300 or E4400 775 the reason I don't know what it is is because its lapped so just has copper now. I have a slim ODD never been used with the sata adapter. 2 Rosewill 2.4ghz wireless Lite-N Cards in the box used though, Gigabyte Aircruiser G PCI card, Visiontek HD 4350 card in the box, Unknown brand OEM Radeon 7750 working pull. Would anyone want to win stuff like that? Or better just to give it away in the forums once I have enough rep.


Definitely awesome man!! Always cool to have generous members here.

I'll take a look around to see if i have anything worth the give away. Would most likely be water cooling parts.


----------



## Z32

I was folding for ~2 years off a 9800GT, and finally upgraded to a GTX 460.
GTX 460 - 8471PPD

I can't believe how quickly my GTX 460 became dated hardware


----------



## Erick Silver

I am out probably for the rest of the Chimp Challenge. My processor won't fold even at stock right now.(Console client) and my GPU threw 3 fan blades. I am trying to get either a new GPU or get a new cooler.


----------



## krista031

ive seen few posts with stuck gpu
dont wanna quote on all of those..

v7 client seems to have those kind of issues

im am/was using most of them and its the only one that did that to me
got stuck yesterday at 85% SMP, lost few hours there

install and use hfm
i have the most faith in it, concerning stats and progress

if hfm doesnt show progress, fah client definitely got stuck somewhere. try usuall stuff like pause, stop, reopening, restarting pc..
if it doesnt work, try using legacy clients like gpu tracker v2 , it does both smp and multiple gpus

or you can use both of the clients like me.. im using gpu tracker for gpu and v7 for smp, since i get most ppd like that

if your ppd in hfm keeps changing, use '*alt+o*' and/or '_*alt+p*_' to cycle ppd and bonus ppd calculation. youll see balloon tip in top right window corner that explains what youre cycling through

for setting up hfm or if you wanna stick to the v7 client, zodac explained it all a long time ago in this post not so far, far away..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am out probably for the rest of the Chimp Challenge. My processor won't fold even at stock right now.(Console client) and my GPU threw 3 fan blades. I am trying to get either a new GPU or get a new cooler.


Horrible timing.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am out probably for the rest of the Chimp Challenge. My processor won't fold even at stock right now.(Console client) and my GPU threw 3 fan blades. I am trying to get either a new GPU or get a new cooler.


Bugger. The CC would be over before I could mail you out something... I just acquired an extra gtx 670, but have no more space in my primary (already have two 680s and another 670 humming along). hmmm. might just go buy a 3770k and board at microcenter and set up an extra rig to fold it









Best of luck getting back up an online Erik!


----------



## $ilent

Erick who is that cat in your avatar? Looks cool


----------



## [CyGnus]

Erick Silver get a 80/92mm or 2 (side by side) fans and use some zip ties to the stock cooler

here is a pic to give you an idea


----------



## dman811

Putting up another 755 points in about 45 seconds! Every little bit helps right?


----------



## Z32

Lol yeah, that's what I'm doing! Little by little. I remember 323ppd


----------



## Asustweaker

trying to drop another 100k point day.

I was able to rummage through some of my extra stuff. a lot more than i thought. Got a 40gb intell ssd, AMD 5000+, and 3500. a bunch of fans, some lighting, a 9600gt, swiftech xt (CPU) mcw60, and 82 (GPU). a couple chipset blocks.

what would be worth adding to give away??


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> trying to drop another 100k point day.
> 
> I was able to rummage through some of my extra stuff. a lot more than i thought. Got a 40gb intell ssd, AMD 5000+, and 3500. a bunch of fans, some lighting, a 9600gt, swiftech xt (CPU) mcw60, and 82 (GPU). a couple chipset blocks.
> 
> what would be worth adding to give away??


Me personally I would be ecstatic to win anything. Whatever I won I would build something with it.


----------



## Z32

Oh my... Lol.
Very low PPD for i5-2500k @ 4.2GHz.. Nothing else is running. 99% CPU usage by FAH


----------



## dman811

It turns out that 755 point WU I was uploading failed to upload cause my internet went out until now


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Erick who is that cat in your avatar? Looks cool


That was my little computer buddy Julius. As you can see from my custom title he passed away almost a year ago. He used to sit on my desk as I was gaming, benching, or just surfing the net. He was never far away when I was on the computer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Erick Silver get a 80/92mm or 2 (side by side) fans and use some zip ties to the stock cooler
> 
> here is a pic to give you an idea


I have been shopping for a new cooler. I was looking into

ARCTIC Accelero TT II

Or just getting

EVERCOOL RVF-2F Ever Lubricate Replacement Fan

But I have also PM'd a OCN member to see if the Galaxy GeForce GTX560 GC 2GB he was selling a few weeks ago is still available and to see if he would be willing to work with me on it. I am waiting to here from the GPU seller to see if he will accept my proposal. Its been 24 hours since I PM'd him and no answer yet.


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Erick Silver get a 80/92mm or 2 (side by side) fans and use some zip ties to the stock cooler
> 
> here is a pic to give you an idea


^That is pure awesomeness!

Hoping to break 100k in one day today! go OCN!!!


----------



## Krusher33

I'd hope to win that SSD and card for ln2 benching.


----------



## scubadiver59

Back from an emergency trip I had to take...restarted a few machines and folding away until the 23rd:

8101 (6176/48c)
7662 (7950)
7662 (7950)
8082 (8350/7c)
8082 (e5472/8c)

520k+ PPD


----------



## lacrossewacker

Core 15 is awesome on my 670 FTW! Getting 43k ppd on my 670 alone (OC'd to 1267mhz)

is it okay to run these Keplar cards at full fan speed for this long? Previous WU cores were still OC'd this high, but for some reason my Power % was only hanging at 80%. Now it seems this Core 15 is actually stressing my GPU, hitting 104% constantly, and pushing my temps (hanging at 70c with 80% fan (max))

One more time, is it okay to leave these GPU's fans so high?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Core 15 is awesome on my 670 FTW! Getting 43k ppd on my 670 alone (OC'd to 1267mhz)
> 
> is it okay to run these Keplar cards at full fan speed for this long? Previous WU cores were still OC'd this high, but for some reason my Power % was only hanging at 80%. Now it seems this Core 15 is actually stressing my GPU, hitting 104% constantly, and pushing my temps (hanging at 70c with 80% fan (max))
> 
> One more time, is it okay to leave these GPU's fans so high?


Might I ask how you are hitting 104%? Also who manufactures this specific GTX 670? I have found that fan speed capabilities vary between manufacturers.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Might I ask how you are hitting 104%? Also who manufactures this specific GTX 670? I have found that fan speed capabilities vary between manufacturers.


really? I have my Precision set to 111% Very rarely does it jump that high during gameplay but luckily it's hanging at 103% (right now) I have an Evga 670 FTW

(thank god for blower style otherwise my CPU would cry from the past 5 days of hot air)

Anybody else have suggestions about the fan at full blast? I mean, I like having this high PPD, (typically it's around 32-34ppd) however, not at the expense of wearing out my fan over these next few days.


----------



## Asustweaker

PM'd Thread starter about adding to the give away.

Gigabyte 9600gt

Intel x25 40gb SSD

Swiftech XT cpu water block, with both AMD, and Intel 1366 mounting brackets.

Swiftech MCW 60 universal GPU water block.


----------



## dman811

Blower style fans are good to go fast for days, no need to really worry, and if you are, set it to auto, and it will cool it more when needed.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Blower style fans are good to go fast for days, no need to really worry, and if you are, set it to auto, and it will cool it more when needed.


lol as long as my gpu doesn't downclock too much. Hopefully it cools down outside soon, I have the back sliding door open, hoping to bring some cool air onto my pc

BTW, are core 15's notoriously awesome for Keplar cards? (26% more ppd is nothing to sneeze at)


----------



## dman811

I don't have access to my main rig right now, so I can't answer that question. I know a GT 430 can work out a medium sized core15 in 12 hours.


----------



## Asustweaker

BTW, are core 15's notoriously awesome for Keplar cards?
smile.gif

Not personally sure if they are "notorious". Have you tried core 17's yet?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> BTW, are core 15's notoriously awesome for Keplar cards?
> smile.gif
> 
> Not personally sure if they are "notorious". Have you tried core 17's yet?


honestly, I don't even know. I have two desktops at home running, I only check them in the morning before I go to work, then a couple times in the evening to see temps are okay and that everything is still running. Just excited to be chugging along. My first CC and I'm trying to get 1 million points this week! (800k) so far


----------



## Volvo

Hey guys. Trying to actively fold for the CC.

At work I've recruited the horsepower of:

4x i5 3470 (Dell Optiplex 7010)
1x i5 2400 (Dell Optiplex 790 on its last legs, might as well fold it off and get a new motherboard)
2x E8400 (Dell Optiplex 780)

There were a few more clients doing work the past week, but since they have been redeployed they can no longer be folding. So far the loss isn't great - we lost one 2400, and I traded one E8400 and two E6550's for a single i5 3470. Huge jump in points since the 3470 moves much faster and chews up units like a boss.

Those are folding 24/7.

At home I'll be folding on my HD 6870, HD 6950 and a 3.00GHz W3520.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Hey guys. Trying to actively fold for the CC.
> 
> At work I've recruited the horsepower of:
> 
> 4x i5 3470 (Dell Optiplex 7010)
> 1x i5 2400 (Dell Optiplex 790 on its last legs, might as well fold it off and get a new motherboard)
> 2x E8400 (Dell Optiplex 780)
> 
> There were a few more clients doing work the past week, but since they have been redeployed they can no longer be folding. So far the loss isn't great - we lost one 2400, and I traded one E8400 and two E6550's for a single i5 3470. Huge jump in points since the 3470 moves much faster and chews up units like a boss.
> 
> Those are folding 24/7.
> 
> At home I'll be folding on my HD 6870, HD 6950 and a 3.00GHz W3520.


sounds good, what's your folding username? this one?
http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Volvo


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Core 15 is awesome on my 670 FTW! Getting 43k ppd on my 670 alone (OC'd to 1267mhz)
> 
> is it okay to run these Keplar cards at full fan speed for this long? Previous WU cores were still OC'd this high, but for some reason my Power % was only hanging at 80%. Now it seems this Core 15 is actually stressing my GPU, hitting 104% constantly, and pushing my temps (hanging at 70c with 80% fan (max))
> 
> One more time, is it okay to leave these GPU's fans so high?


That's awesome! my eVga 670 4GB edition is chugging along but only getting 27k ppd. Its only clocked at 1006mhz so way slower than yours. I am like you and set my fans to full and the temps are in the low 50's while folding. I think at 70-80 things start throttling back.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> lol as long as my gpu doesn't downclock too much. Hopefully it cools down outside soon, I have the back sliding door open, hoping to bring some cool air onto my pc
> 
> BTW, are core 15's notoriously awesome for Keplar cards? (26% more ppd is nothing to sneeze at)


NVIDIA's stock blowers are all Delta ball bearings. No worries.

If you're an ATI user of the following cards, I'd worry.

- 4870, 4890
- 5850, 5870, 5970
- 4870X2, 3870X2
- 6870

You can usually find FirstD or NTK FD9238H12S blowers - sleeve bearing blowers which are utter crap because the bearing likes to disintegrate at full speed. The 5970 with its Foxconn sleeve blower is another culprit.

However, if you're on a 6970, 6950, 7970, 5770 or somehow so rarely a 6850 with a blower, you're completely safe. These use FirstD or NTK FD9238U12D blowers, or in the case of the 5770 and 6850 blower, an AVC 75x25mm unit. These are all ball bearing and will do full speed any day.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Thanks...this is only the 2nd forum I have been in and the other shut down. Sudhian.com It was mainly for sff systems like Shuttle XPC's. I use to give away stuff there as well processors and cases and stuff like that. I do what I can since I am a disabled vet and always like to help out.


That would be really generous of you bro







!

and for this CC....I doubt we will be saying this:


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> sounds good, what's your folding username? this one?
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Volvo


Yep, its this one.


----------



## dman811

I might be able to go through my hardware closet and be able to find something to put up as a prize, I think I might have an first generation Intel i5-650 dual core 3.2GHz somewhere. Only strange part that you might encounter, is that it will be in an AMD FX-4100 box. If I can find it, I will put that in for the prizes.


----------



## RussianJ

Pulled out some good ol ES cards. ~60k PPD in cards that I don't have space/power for


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I might be able to go through my hardware closet and be able to find something to put up as a prize, I think I might have an first generation Intel i5-650 dual core 3.2GHz somewhere. Only strange part that you might encounter, is that it will be in an AMD FX-4100 box. If I can find it, I will put that in for the prizes.


*gasps*

I would love to win that.

I've got a P7H55M-USB3 just sitting around, with no chip.


----------



## Asustweaker

where's that link to the stats where it shows to ocn individual cc productivity? I was like 43rd

Anyone got that bookmarked?


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... Lol.
> Very low PPD for i5-2500k @ 4.2GHz.. Nothing else is running. 99% CPU usage by FAH


Maybe you got something else going on. Shouldn't be that low for a 2500k.


----------



## Asustweaker

Lovin it!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Maybe you got something else going on. Shouldn't be that low for a 2500k.


You running all threads smp?

Maybe try to set the gpu client core process "fahcore_15" to only 1 core with affinity in task manager. Otherwise, run "smp 3" and assign the first 3 cores to "fah_core_a4", and the GPU core process to the remaining core.


----------



## H-man

I might dig up my test bench and use this mobo: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2302&dl=1#ov
I have 2 GTS 450s that can be liberated from the family computers easily.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Lovin it!!!
> 
> 
> You running all threads smp?
> 
> Maybe try to set the gpu client core process "fahcore_15" to only 1 core with affinity in task manager. Otherwise, run "smp 3" and assign the first 3 cores to "fah_core_a4", and the GPU core process to the remaining core.


he appears to not have a GPU running. Still he's on par with my 6300 on 5 cores. Doesn't sit right. No way I'm on par with a similarly clocked 2500k. Perchance he's got some background processes going.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> trying to drop another 100k point day.
> 
> I was able to rummage through some of my extra stuff. a lot more than i thought. Got a 40gb intell ssd, AMD 5000+, and 3500. a bunch of fans, some lighting, a 9600gt, swiftech xt (CPU) mcw60, and 82 (GPU). a couple chipset blocks.
> 
> what would be worth adding to give away??


Dude I rock mcw82s all day







. Even use them in my hybrid cooled Titans for my Force1 rig build


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Pretty dismal day for me. Posted up only ~80k points on a ~130k ppd machine. Had a string of poorly performing units. Hopefully tomorrow will prove more fruitful! Go OCN!


----------



## Erick Silver

Got the GPU folding for now. Found 2x 80MM fans in my "bin'o'crap". 1 that runs at 4700rpm and 1 that ran at 1000rpm. Turns the 1000rpm fan into a shroud and attached the high RPM fan to it then ziptied them to the stock heatsink. Load temps are 58* under full folding load. Now to get the CPU going.....

Anyone got the link for the smp console client? Not V7. Hate that thing.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> I was folding for ~2 years off a 9800GT, and finally upgraded to a GTX 460.
> GTX 460 - 8471PPD
> 
> I can't believe how quickly my GTX 460 became dated hardware


orly?

---
19:49:20:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
19:50:25:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 04 secs), adjusting time estimates
20:54:13:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
*##&*@#@* heat! this is my OC'd 460. sitting @ 79c atm







going to open the case & maybe ghetto rig my spare 200mm on the side.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Got the GPU folding for now. Found 2x 80MM fans in my "bin'o'crap". 1 that runs at 4700rpm and 1 that ran at 1000rpm. Turns the 1000rpm fan into a shroud and attached the high RPM fan to it then ziptied them to the stock heatsink. Load temps are 58* under full folding load. Now to get the CPU going.....
> 
> Anyone got the link for the smp console client? Not V7. Hate that thing.


Sounds loud man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> trying to drop another 100k point day.
> 
> I was able to rummage through some of my extra stuff. a lot more than i thought. Got a 40gb intell ssd, AMD 5000+, and 3500. a bunch of fans, some lighting, a 9600gt, swiftech xt (CPU) mcw60, and 82 (GPU). a couple chipset blocks.
> 
> what would be worth adding to give away??


Wouldn't mind winning that 9600GT in a draw, lost a 9500GT to the cause a few months ago.


----------



## Asustweaker

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=444141

damn it, 5k short


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> orly?
> 
> ---
> 19:49:20:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
> 19:50:25:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 04 secs), adjusting time estimates
> 20:54:13:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
> *##&*@#@* heat! this is my OC'd 460. sitting @ 79c atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to open the case & maybe ghetto rig my spare 200mm on the side.


I was having this issue. I had to downclock till the new work unit starts up, then clock it up again. only had to do this twice through 8 units though


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> trying to drop another 100k point day.
> 
> I was able to rummage through some of my extra stuff. a lot more than i thought. Got a 40gb intell ssd, AMD 5000+, and 3500. a bunch of fans, some lighting, a 9600gt, swiftech xt (CPU) mcw60, and 82 (GPU). a couple chipset blocks.
> 
> what would be worth adding to give away??
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I rock mcw82s all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even use them in my hybrid cooled Titans for my Force1 rig build
Click to expand...

Just sold my white one this past weekend.







They won't fit the 7900's.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Got the GPU folding for now. Found 2x 80MM fans in my "bin'o'crap". 1 that runs at 4700rpm and 1 that ran at 1000rpm. Turns the 1000rpm fan into a shroud and attached the high RPM fan to it then ziptied them to the stock heatsink. Load temps are 58* under full folding load. Now to get the CPU going.....
> 
> Anyone got the link for the smp console client? Not V7. Hate that thing.


I think its this one - http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe

Sorry to hear about Julius


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I was having this issue. I had to downclock till the new work unit starts up, then clock it up again. only had to do this twice through 8 units though


i believe it's a heat issue. it only does this if i hit 78c+ for a long time. just got done ghetto rigging my 200mm fan. brb w pics

update:


so far temps have dropped 5c on the lowest setting (have it on fan controller)


----------



## H-man

Roll call: 8600, 9800,2x 8800, 2x gts 450, 8400, 3450, 6790, 4850, and 3850.
What should I got folding after the 450s?


----------



## SeD669

Why cant I freaking get my laptop to cooperate







. Keep trying to change the IP so I can get both PC's folding but it just wont work


----------



## solidshark91493

Hey guys, So I have my Program folding at Full, and its only using 40% of my cpu, and 5% of my GPU. I think somethings wrong as my GTX 280 and cpu are taking a LOOOONG time to do anything. Any advice?


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys, rocking a 8320 @ 4.425 ghz and x2 6850's @ 815/1080. Points per day: 19377


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, rocking a 8320 @ 4.425 ghz and x2 6850's @ 815/1080. Points per day: 19377


How much does the FX do in PPD?

Does anyone happen to have a 4P G34 mobo laying around he would like to get rid of for OCN folding? I am in search of one but they're crazy expensive. I pay over 700 euros for one


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> How much does the FX do in PPD?
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a 4P G34 mobo laying around he would like to get rid of for OCN folding? I am in search of one but they're crazy expensive. I pay over 700 euros for one


It says 5072 PPD for just the CPU. Of course, im running Windows









Edit: Scratch that, just went up to 5332


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It says 5072 PPD for just the CPU. Of course, im running Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Scratch that, just went up to 5332


My stock 8350 is only doing 11576ppd on a p8089...let the system decide on the number of cores, and it only assigned 7 at first. I may have to adjust this.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> How much does the FX do in PPD?
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a 4P G34 mobo laying around he would like to get rid of for OCN folding? I am in search of one but they're crazy expensive. I pay over 700 euros for one


Yep, the mobo is the most expensive "single" piece in a 4P build. Even saw a *used* Titan 4P mobo go for over $650 on fleabay the other day...sacrilegious!

Good luck finding someone that has one laying around...but if you hear of anyone with a 4P Intel 2011 mobo laying around, for my e5-4650s, let me know!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It says 5072 PPD for just the CPU. Of course, im running Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Scratch that, just went up to 5332


Probably folding a Core 16 and didn't dedicate a core to the GPUs did ya







?










What project are you folding?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Probably folding a Core 16 and didn't dedicate a core to the GPUs did ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What project are you folding?


Edit: Sigh, some people have no sense of humor...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What's the project number of the unit you're folding P6943, P8089, P10090 etc?

You also need to fold on 6 cores if you want the GPUs to fold.

Also, you'd probably want to remove the pic before mods come here (I don't mind it, but we're not allowed to use bad words







)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What's the project number of the unit you're folding P6943, P8089, P10090 etc?
> 
> You also need to fold on 6 cores if you want the GPUs to fold.
> 
> Also, you'd probably want to remove the pic before mods come here (I don't mind it, but we're not allowed to use bad words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Ok the project number on the CPU is 7808 and according to MSI AB the GPU's are folding (or they better be since both are at 100% usage) Task manager also says that it's using all 8 cores.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ah, okay no problem about the GPUs then









The CPU seems a bit low. What is it clocked at?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Ah, okay no problem about the GPUs then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU seems a bit low. What is it clocked at?


4.425 ghz. My Hyper 212 evo cant handle any more than that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 4.425 ghz. My Hyper 212 evo cant handle any more than that.


Krusher gets 27k PPD on that unit at 5GHz in a VM. I'd say that you should get at least 15-18k on it in Windows... Did you pause the unit somewhere in petween. And what is the Time per Frame (TPF or time for 1% completion)?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Krusher gets 27k PPD on that unit at 5GHz in a VM. I'd say that you should get at least 15-18k on it in Windows... Did you pause the unit somewhere in petween. And what is the Time per Frame (TPF or time for 1% completion)?


Estimated TPF is 15 minutes, 8 seconds and no I havn't paused it, it's been running since... holy crap, 10PM last night. I need some sleep!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah that TPF is too long...

Not sure what's happening but something is eating you CPU cycles


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah that TPF is too long...
> 
> Not sure what's happening but something is eating you CPU cycles


Heres a shot of my processes:


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Heres a shot of my processes:


Just because im curious, Whats the "99" icon on your start bar?


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

folding rig is down until later on today when I get time to fix a hose it started leaking a little :"{
=ROG


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> Just because im curious, Whats the "99" icon on your start bar?


It's FRAPS, the friendly neighborhood framerate counter!


----------



## solidshark91493

I see!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, you're folding core 16s :|

You should tell the client to only use 6 cores of the FX. It won't come near the 18k but it should do better than it is now on all of the hardware (10-12k on the CPU prolly)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, you're folding core 16s :|
> 
> You should tell the client to only use 6 cores of the FX. It won't come near the 18k but it should do better than it is now on all of the hardware (10-12k on the CPU prolly)


Ok how do I do that?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Highlight the FX slot in fahcontrol and configure it to use 6 cores. I'm on a mobile device right now so I don't know exactly the steps in the GUI but it shouldn't be that hard to find


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It's FRAPS, the friendly neighborhood framerate counter!


CC folding time lapse?


----------



## labnjab

My internet went down overnight so I lost several hours of folding







Its back up and running again but this internet is getting annoying


----------



## Aparition

8 WU's done according to the stats page so far. As long as the wife doesn't turn off the system while I am at work I should start getting much better points over the weekend


----------



## Totally Dubbed

@buyme92 ^reported within 18 seconds.
Now that's an achievement.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> @buyme92 ^reported within 18 seconds.
> Now that's an achievement.


I just sent a report too








No uggs or sweaters for me thanks


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Why cant I freaking get my laptop to cooperate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Keep trying to change the IP so I can get both PC's folding but it just wont work


Why not just set them to dynamic so they get their own IP automatically?


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I just sent a report too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No uggs or sweaters for me thanks


seems to have been removed.
High five amigo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*


What's wrong?
That's your MAX temp your CPU has hit.


----------



## mironccr345

Fired up my garage rig last night, I shout be getting a total of 90k PPD! Depending on the WU's.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*


If HWMonitor see's x.x temp for even 0.00000000001 seconds it will record it. Best not to freak out about it too much if the real-time temp is within your comfort range. A graph chart would be very useful to see consistent results.


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm not really worried lol


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*


Not to bad, my 3770K has been almost hitting 90c on occasion. Really wish my parts would hurry the hell up and get here so I can finish my loop.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong?
> That's your MAX temp your CPU has hit.
Click to expand...

Ikr, gonna be up in the 80s when the afternoon rolls around


----------



## Totally Dubbed

PS. I don't think that's on IB.

MY delidded I7 with the antec 920 is at 68c max.

In other news: Broke the under 1,200 mark at OCN for folding! win


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Not to bad, my 3770K has been almost hitting 90c on occasion. Really wish my parts would hurry the hell up and get here so I can finish my loop.


what's your current heat sink??


----------



## Aparition

Isn't the max temp of a 1090 something around 67'c or something?
I'm sitting at ~68'c with a 26'c ambient







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Isn't the max temp of a 1090 something around 67'c or something?
> I'm sitting at ~68'c with a 26'c ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


63° IIRC.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> *Isn't the max temp of a 1090 something around 67'c or something?*
> I'm sitting at ~68'c with a 26'c ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


63c

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> *Isn't the max temp of a 1090 something around 67'c or something?*
> 
> I'm sitting at ~68'c with a 26'c ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 63c
Click to expand...


----------



## lacrossewacker

868k points now, probably another 100,000ppd for the today, a million points by tomorrow!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 868k points now, probably another 100,000ppd for the today, a million points by tomorrow!


Around 40k for me total lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

What kind of hardware are people (Deeebs in particular) using to get 1 million points a day???







Do you guys run your own servers at home/work or something?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What kind of hardware are people (Deeebs in particular) using to get 1 million points a day???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys run your own servers at home/work or something?


Arvidab:

http://www.rearengine.com/folding/summary.html

Deebs:

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/42257083/folding/summary.html


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What kind of hardware are people (Deeebs in particular) using to get 1 million points a day???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys run your own servers at home/work or something?


4 processor xeons / opterons running BigAdv jobs on CPU's in linux. Want more? Add more of them, lol.

And apparently every other machine they have at their disposal, lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Arvidab:
> 
> http://www.rearengine.com/folding/summary.html
> 
> Deebs:
> 
> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/42257083/folding/summary.html


looking at Deeebs workload, what's it mean when it says "running Async" Async what? Good thing these guys are on our team


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Arvidab:
> 
> http://www.rearengine.com/folding/summary.html
> 
> Deebs:
> 
> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/42257083/folding/summary.html
> 
> 
> 
> looking at Deeebs workload, what's it mean when it says "running Async" Async what? Good thing these guys are on our team
Click to expand...

Just that the time in the WU log doesn't sync up to the time on the machine.


----------



## KOBALT

Just out of curiosity, how does OCN know who participated in the CC to qualify for prizes?

Didn't we do screenshots last year? Or was that the FFW?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does OCN know who participated in the CC to qualify for prizes?
> 
> Didn't we do screenshots last year? Or was that the FFW?


Since there are no CC names being used this year, I imagine someone saved the Stanford stats file from the start of the CC, and will compare it to the stats file at the end of the CC. Every user that has a different points total Folded for OCN. Still an issue for people with different OCN and Folding names, and I'm not sure if something was decided for "premium" prizes, but that'll be the general way to determine who took part.


----------



## Aparition

ya my name is different..
OCNApparition, while my forum is just Aparition (with 1 p).
I'm not too concerned with prizes though. Be nice to share a beer with everyone though... a little strange having enjoyment for a group event while by myself. Ahh the oddities of the internetz.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> ya my name is different..
> OCNApparition, while my forum is just Aparition (with 1 p).
> I'm not too concerned with prizes though. Be nice to share a beer with everyone though... a little strange having enjoyment for a group event while by myself. Ahh the oddities of the internetz.












We can have digital beers


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does OCN know who participated in the CC to qualify for prizes?
> 
> Didn't we do screenshots last year? Or was that the FFW?
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are no CC names being used this year, I imagine someone saved the Stanford stats file from the start of the CC, and will compare it to the stats file at the end of the CC. Every user that has a different points total Folded for OCN. Still an issue for people with different OCN and Folding names, and I'm not sure if something was decided for "premium" prizes, but that'll be the general way to determine who took part.
Click to expand...

Exactly this, zodac was nice enough to save a list of OCN's folders and their points at the start of the event so at the end we grab another list that zodac saves, compare the finsih points to start points as well as new entries and make a list from that of participants.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Highlight the FX slot in fahcontrol and configure it to use 6 cores. I'm on a mobile device right now so I don't know exactly the steps in the GUI but it shouldn't be that hard to find


I set the CPU to use 6 cores but it's still at 100% usage on all cores. Do I have to restart the client for it to take effect or something?


----------



## Wheezo

^ You have to pause and then start the Wu to apply the CPU change


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Exactly this, zodac was nice enough to save a list of OCN's folders and their points at the start of the event so at the end we grab another list that zodac saves, compare the finsih points to start points as well as new entries and make a list from that of participants.


Thank's for the clarification! And thanks to our beloved despot Z for helping out!









Is there an official 'premium prize' pool? Hear rumors of that milling around.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> ^ You have to pause and then start the Wu to apply the CPU change


This


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Heres a shot of my processes:


when you open task manager
go to process -> view -> select columns.. -> CPU time (check that) -> ok

arrange it to show by cpu time and check whats consumating it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Exactly this, zodac was nice enough to save a list of OCN's folders and their points at the start of the event so at the end we grab another list that zodac saves, compare the finsih points to start points as well as new entries and make a list from that of participants.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's for the clarification! And thanks to our beloved despot Z for helping out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an official 'premium prize' pool? Hear rumors of that milling around.
Click to expand...

Yes, premium prize pool with very low requirements though, as well as some more great prizes I havne't had a change to post yet.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can have digital beers


I'll pay!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yes, premium prize pool with very low requirements though, as well as some more great prizes I havne't had a change to post yet.


Most excellent! Thanks for yours and all the additional mod's work behind the scenes!


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'll pay!


But...but... digital beers won't get you inebriated









I hope to win something from the pool. I'm really eager to build more folding machines (inb4 needs a job).


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Exactly this, zodac was nice enough to save a list of OCN's folders and their points at the start of the event so at the end we grab another list that zodac saves, compare the finsih points to start points as well as new entries and make a list from that of participants.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's for the clarification! And thanks to our beloved despot Z for helping out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an official 'premium prize' pool? Hear rumors of that milling around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, premium prize pool with very low requirements though, as well as some more great prizes I havne't had a change to post yet.
Click to expand...

Post them so that I'll be more motivated to getting another computer folding.


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I imagine someone saved the Stanford stats file from the start of the CC, and will compare it to the stats file at the end of the CC


hahaha









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Still an issue for people with different OCN and Folding names


well i believe that most of the CC folders are regular at monthly foldathlons, therefore they are in that database with ocn and folding names (hopefully nothing happend with it in mean time







)

and those that arent shouldnt be in some greater number..though it still doesnt mean that they wont represent a problem..


----------



## axipher

Well I might just throw up my AMD 6790 if no one buys it before the CC prizes are drawn, as well as an EVGA 660 SC card, a Transcend 128GB SSD, and 20 Yubikeys with 1 year of LastPass. Might be more, gotta go through 100+ PM's at some points soon.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I hope to win something from the pool. I'm really eager to build more folding machines (inb4 needs a job pays for own electricity).












I'll promise when the event is over I'll open a nice Belgian Beer or pour a glass of 15 year single malt scotch and drink one for everyone








(wife won't be pleased)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I might just throw up my AMD 6790 if no one buys it before the CC prizes are drawn, as well as an EVGA 660 SC card, a Transcend 128GB SSD, and 20 Yubikeys with 1 year of LastPass. Might be more, *gotta go through 100+ PM's at some points soon.*


Might explain why I still don't have my FFW prize...


----------



## tmontney

Curious. Why does my GPU do 99% instead of 100%? I know it's only 1% but over the course of days, weeks, and months it can add up.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I don't think it ever rolls over to 100%


----------



## tmontney

Right, but why not? My CPU is currently @ 100%, but not my GPU.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Right, but why not? My CPU is currently @ 100%, but not my GPU.


AFAIK, 99% is as maxed as it's going to get. Even if you teamed up a 8800GT with a i7 -3970x @ 5ghz, MSI is still going to say 8800GT 99%

why though? Could've been a typo or parameter issue in version 1.0 that nobody ever thought about fixing lol. Whether or not it reported 99% or 100%, it wouldn't really make a difference.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> ^ You have to pause and then start the Wu to apply the CPU change





I clicked on CPU here:



And set it to use 6 cores but it's stil using 8 even after I restarted the client.



Did i do it right? And heres MY GPU's just for the heck of it.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I might just throw up my AMD *6790* if no one buys it before the CC prizes are drawn, as well as an EVGA 660 SC card, a Transcend 128GB SSD, and 20 Yubikeys with 1 year of LastPass. Might be more, gotta go through 100+ PM's at some points soon.


Not sure how but read that as 5970 and got all kinds of excited. Would have put that in my server and boinced on it like crazy


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> AFAIK, 99% is as maxed as it's going to get. Even if you teamed up a 8800GT with a i7 -3970x @ 5ghz, MSI is still going to say 8800GT 99%
> 
> why though? Could've been a typo or parameter issue in version 1.0 that nobody ever thought about fixing lol. Whether or not it reported 99% or 100%, it wouldn't really make a difference.


If it really is 100% and reporting at 99%, that's different. I figured for my 6950 if it truly is 99%, I'm losing about 120 PPD (a 30 day month would be 3,600 PPD, and an entire year would be ~43k PPD). True not much at all, but still worth considering. A lot of us have OC'ed to get very nominal gain at best (if that's all we can get). Figured it's still worth investigating if my GPU isn't being fully utilized (even if it is only 1%). I'm not worried trust me









I've also been noticing every time FAH makes a log entry (how many steps completed) GPU usage drops to ~20% for ~5 seconds.


----------



## Wheezo

@DeadBoy: Try it again, Should go- Pause WU (right click, ) > Change CPU value in slot options > Save > Resume Folding.

Make sure to check the process in task manager that it is using less CPU.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> If it really is 100% and reporting at 99%, that's different. I figured for my 6950 if it truly is 99%, I'm losing about 120 PPD (a 30 day month would be 3,600 PPD, and an entire year would be ~43k PPD). True not much at all, but still worth considering. A lot of us have OC'ed to get very nominal gain at best (if that's all we can get). Figured it's still worth investigating if my GPU isn't being fully utilized (even if it is only 1%). I'm not worried trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been noticing every time FAH makes a log entry (how many steps completed) GPU usage drops to ~20% for ~5 seconds.


probably because it's taking some of the CPU cycles to make that log entry; effecting your GPU since (I think) AMD GPU's require a little more CPU overhead to get the most out of the GPU.


----------



## tmontney

This might be a question to ask the guys at EVGA, but I was wondering which temps I should pay attention to.



Core or CPU? What's the difference? CPU is the same as the on-board POST+CPU temp monitor. How can my CPU be ~41C while my cores are ~55C?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Maybe its the temp around the socket?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> @DeadBoy: Try it again, Should go- Pause WU (right click, ) > Change CPU value in slot options > Save > Resume Folding.
> 
> Make sure to check the process in task manager that it is using less CPU.


Sigh just did it twice and it's still using all 8 cores


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on CPU here:
> 
> 
> 
> And set it to use 6 cores but it's stil using 8 even after I restarted the client.
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do it right? And heres MY GPU's just for the heck of it.


Try rebooting the PC.


----------



## Disturbed117

Just grabbed another 7809


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Post them so that I'll be more motivated to getting another computer folding.


I'm giving away free snuggies!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Try rebooting the PC.


Did, twice.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Just grabbed another 7809


yeah I have one that's been going since 6pm last night (about 18 hours ago) Only 73% done and netting 7,300ppd -_-


----------



## Disturbed117

It's the second one in a row for me.


----------



## _TRU_

getting a total of about 60k ppd


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on CPU here:
> 
> 
> 
> And set it to use 6 cores but it's stil using 8 even after I restarted the client.
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do it right? And heres MY GPU's just for the heck of it.


Your running 2 gpu's so its going to say 100% usage. 75% for the cpu and 25% for both gpu's (for nvidia core 17 or non core 17 amd) If you pause both gpu's does it go down to 75%?

Here is mine with smp-6 and both 570's running



And here is smp-6 with the gpu's paused


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Maybe its the temp around the socket?


Perhaps.


----------



## Hawk777th

I paused and it reset my WU! Grrrr. Should be droping another cpu one soon.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Did, twice.


Here you go...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Here you go...


That won't end well...









Deadboi, can you post a screenshot of FahControl? And see if you can get me the log.txt as well


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Your running 2 gpu's so its going to say 100% usage. 75% for the cpu and 25% for both gpu's (for nvidia core 17 or non core 17 amd) If you pause both gpu's does it go down to 75%?
> 
> Here is mine with smp-6 and both 570's running
> 
> 
> 
> And here is smp-6 with the gpu's paused


Hey yea it does, what does it mean?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That won't end well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadboi, can you post a screenshot of FahControl? And see if you can get me the log.txt as well


Worked for me







"For example, If I set the SMP to use 4 of my CPU cores, it will still use all my CPU cores, around 35% (ish) on all 6, so I set the affinity to use 4 cores, and it will max out 100% of all selected CPU coresthat I selected in the affinity tab."


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey yea it does, what does it mean?


The client still has a little bit of overusage on the CPU. Did your PPD rise though?

E:

@Atomfix

If you do that your CPU will superscale. This means that the client maps the instructions to 8 threads while you allow only 6 logical threads/cores to the application or process. Data bubbles will form and negatively impact performance. You will free up 2 cores, but the other 6 will work less efficient.

If I tell [email protected] to enable 12 threads on my 2600K, it will run much slower even though all 8 cores are loaded and get the same amount of work.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That won't end well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadboi, can you post a screenshot of FahControl? And see if you can get me the log.txt as well


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*


Yeah, I just took mention of lab's post. He's correct. The client is doing it's job but the GPUs are sucking quite some power out of it. Are the GPUs loaded 99% now?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does OCN know who participated in the CC to qualify for prizes?
> 
> Didn't we do screenshots last year? Or was that the FFW?
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are no CC names being used this year, I imagine someone saved the Stanford stats file from the start of the CC, and will compare it to the stats file at the end of the CC. Every user that has a different points total Folded for OCN. Still an issue for people with different OCN and Folding names, and I'm not sure if something was decided for "premium" prizes, but that'll be the general way to determine who took part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly this, zodac was nice enough to save a list of OCN's folders and their points at the start of the event so at the end we grab another list that zodac saves, compare the finsih points to start points as well as new entries and make a list from that of participants.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Exactly this, zodac was nice enough to save a list of OCN's folders and their points at the start of the event so at the end we grab another list that zodac saves, compare the finsih points to start points as well as new entries and make a list from that of participants.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's for the clarification! And thanks to our beloved despot Z for helping out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an official 'premium prize' pool? Hear rumors of that milling around.
Click to expand...

Anyone who thinks I actually did anything hasn't been here long enough. axi's just getting a scapegoat ready for when he messes things up.







_Except it was actually all my fault_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> and those that arent shouldnt be in some greater number..though it still doesnt mean that they wont represent a problem..


Won't be too big a deal - you draw prizes based on the Folding names - the winners would be a small pool of them. The likelihood is that there would only be a handful of winners who we don't already have info on. And even then, you can generally match up Folding names with OCN names by similarity. I don't see it being a major issue.

Note: This post may or may not have been edited by axipher to reflect what may or may not be the truth.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm giving away free snuggies!


How did you find the one thing I fear in life?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I just took mention of lab's post. He's correct. The client is doing it's job but the GPUs are sucking quite some power out of it. Are the GPUs loaded 99% now?


Yea, they are bouncing around to 99% then dropping a bit then back up. Have a look at the pic I posted of them.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey yea it does, what does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> The client still has a little bit of overusage on the CPU. Did your PPD rise though?
> 
> E:
> 
> @Atomfix
> 
> If you do that your CPU will superscale. This means that the client maps the instructions to 8 threads while you allow only 6 logical threads/cores to the application or process. Data bubbles will form and negatively impact performance. You will free up 2 cores, but the other 6 will work less efficient.
> 
> If I tell [email protected] to enable 12 threads on my 2600K, it will run much slower even though all 8 cores are loaded and get the same amount of work.
Click to expand...

Interesting as I've always ran smp 6 or 4, locked to 6 or 4 threads with ProcessLasso and performance is better.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just sold my white one this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't fit the 7900's.


I thought the made a new bracket for them? That sucks


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The client still has a little bit of overusage on the CPU. Did your PPD rise though?quote]
> 
> PPD's up to 6000


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Interesting as I've always ran smp 6 or 4, locked to 6 or 4 threads with ProcessLasso and performance is better.


My folding performance has also increased by locking down CPU affinity's if I want to do 4 core SMP's

EDIT: I also use ProcessLasso.


----------



## Aparition

Does ProcessLasso manage the core assignment to programs? How is it different from CP Affinity setting?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Does ProcessLasso manage the core assignment to programs? How is it different from CP Affinity setting?


ProcessLasso is better becuase it saves your core assignment to programs when a new FahCore is downloaded, unlike Task Manager


----------



## DurtNasty88

Sooo, I finally started folding last night for the first time (yes, yes I made sure to fold for OCN







) but I had a question... I noticed that I have an option to use my CPU + my GPU or just one of the two... My GPU is very dated and I just haven't pulled together enough money yet for the GTX 670 I plan to replace it with. Currently I have an old Galaxy 9800GT.







My question would be should i just fold on my CPU until I can update this? What difference would it make?


----------



## PR-Imagery

^With the normal nvidia gpu cores, that 9800gt won't bog down on the cpu much of anything, it should be good for around ~2ppd, maybe more. I'd run both.

ProcessLasso has a ton of options for process management, the cpu affinity differs in that its a permanent settings versus the Task Manager's temporary setting.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DurtNasty88*
> 
> Sooo, I finally started folding last night for the first time (yes, yes I made sure to fold for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I had a question... I noticed that I have an option to use my CPU + my GPU or just one of the two... My GPU is very dated and I just haven't pulled together enough money yet for the GTX 670 I plan to replace it with. Currently I have an old Galaxy 9800GT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question would be should i just fold on my CPU until I can update this? What difference would it make?


Depends on how much PPD you get. Try folding with both then try folding just CPU. Your 9800 may put more overhead on your CPU than it's worth.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Interesting as I've always ran smp 6 or 4, locked to 6 or 4 threads with ProcessLasso and performance is better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> My folding performance has also increased by locking down CPU affinity's if I want to do 4 core SMP's
> 
> EDIT: I also use ProcessLasso.


I did not say about performance being worse than having the GPUs hog the cycles. If you tell the client you have 8 cores and give it 6, it will create bubbles. If you tell the client you have 6 and lasso 6, there's no problem even though the lasso is redundant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The client still has a little bit of overusage on the CPU. Did your PPD rise though?quote]
> 
> PPD's up to 6000
Click to expand...

Maybe try locking 5 cores and if units fail (asymmetric thread layout), try 4. There might still be a small amount of interference.


----------



## PR-Imagery

How is it redundant? If you tell FAH to only use 6 threads on a 8 thread cpu, it's still going to send work to all 8.


----------



## lacrossewacker

This is my first CC, so maybe I find this more exciting than a long term user, but do you guys look forward to each hour to see how much you've progressed from the hour before?

I typically wait until 20 after the hour, but I like to sit there with my stat sheet open, hit F5, and see how many points I received









addicting for now lol


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How is it redundant? If you tell FAH to only use 6 threads on a 8 thread cpu, it's still going to send work to all 8.


Yes, It will still send work to all eight cores, but all cores will be loaded around 75%, which is pointless. This is where settings CPU core assignment's come in, so you can have all 6 CPU cores running at 100% for CPU, then the other 2 cores which is currently at 0% for the GPU client.

This is what I've been trying to say


----------



## DurtNasty88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Depends on how much PPD you get. Try folding with both then try folding just CPU. Your 9800 may put more overhead on your CPU than it's worth.


I'm running both now so I'll check out numbers on the CPU only tomorrow


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Just sold my white one this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't fit the 7900's.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the made a new bracket for them? That sucks
Click to expand...

They did... they're $40 though. I might have bought it if they were $10-20. But not $40.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> but I like to *sit there with my stat sheet open, hit F5*, and see how many points I received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addicting for now lol


I did that for a while


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How is it redundant? If you tell FAH to only use 6 threads on a 8 thread cpu, it's still going to send work to all 8.


Is that a new thing or a Windows only problem? I just tried it in native Linux and it perfectly puts the threads to 0% usage.

Does it boost performance? Letting the cores balance out vs manually restricting processes to a range of cores. Pretty illogical programming if so. Should report it over at folding forums, if you got time


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How is it redundant? If you tell FAH to only use 6 threads on a 8 thread cpu, it's still going to send work to all 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It will still send work to all eight cores, but all cores will be loaded around 75%, which is pointless. This is where settings CPU core assignment's come in, so you can have all 6 CPU cores running at 100% for CPU, then the other 2 cores which is currently at 0% for the GPU client.
> 
> This is what I've been trying to say
Click to expand...

Which is the whole point of locking the affinities.


----------



## navynuke499

Awesome!!! i just noticed with that last 8101 finishing, im now over 40mil.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> This is my first CC, so maybe I find this more exciting than a long term user, but do you guys look forward to each hour to see how much you've progressed from the hour before?
> 
> I typically wait until 20 after the hour, but I like to sit there with my stat sheet open, hit F5, and see how many points I received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addicting for now lol


not so much every hour, but every few days yes. then again, my WUs usually take about a day to finish.


----------



## Hukkel

Almost passing the 70.000 career points. You guys must be laughing your butts off


----------



## Aparition

So my VM is assigned 6 cores. FHClient is told to use 6 core. So If I only assign 6 cores to the ...VM? through affinity setting then the workload won't use 7/8 cores?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How is it redundant? If you tell FAH to only use 6 threads on a 8 thread cpu, it's still going to send work to all 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a new thing or a Windows only problem? I just tried it in native Linux and it perfectly puts the threads to 0% usage.
> 
> Does it boost performance? Letting the cores balance out vs manually restricting processes to a range of cores. Pretty illogical programming if so. Should report it over at folding forums, if you got time
Click to expand...

I don't think it affects either way. In fact I've experienced slower OVERALL performance when i locked affinities.

The Bulldozer and Piledriver chips with Windows has a scheduler and sends work to cores depending on that core's workload. So in the end, folding SMP 6, the chip should see 75% (or 6/8) usage across all 8 cores. You can go into task manager and assign the cores to specific processes but like I said, I've experienced a slow down in overall computer performance when I tried it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't think it affects either way. In fact I've experienced slower OVERALL performance when i locked affinities.
> 
> The Bulldozer and Piledriver chips with Windows has a scheduler and sends work to cores depending on that core's workload. So in the end, folding SMP 6, the chip should see 75% (or 6/8) usage across all 8 cores. You can go into task manager and assign the cores to specific processes but like I said, I've experienced a slow down in overall computer performance when I tried it.


Yeah, my main point for butting in was because I was not sure if the client got the cpus=6 flag. You should tell the client exactly how much threads you give it.

Didn't know that about the Bulldozer and Piledriver chips though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> not so much every hour, but every few days yes. then again, my WUs usually take about a day to finish.


* looks at signature








40 million badge

almost at my 1st million! around 85k left! (maybe by early tomorrow)


----------



## tmontney

I'm at 350k so far. It's possible by the end of this month I'll be at 1 million (assuming I keep doing 40k). Otherwise it may be a week into May.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> This is my first CC, so maybe I find this more exciting than a long term user, but do you guys look forward to each hour to see how much you've progressed from the hour before?
> 
> I typically wait until 20 after the hour, but I like to sit there with my stat sheet open, hit F5, and see how many points I received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addicting for now lol


Been doing it for 2 months and yes I still check multiple times a day. I keep track of my progress overall and averages.


----------



## tmontney

I wonder of all the people that have folded for OCN, how many are still actively folding?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I don't think I'll get to 20. I average at 47-50k this TC. Doing 82k on my 2600K now though


----------



## $ilent

*Looks at prize list on first post* WE WANT PRIZES!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I wonder of all the people that have folded for OCN, how many are still actively folding?


6%

http://chimp.axihub.ca/home.php


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I wonder of all the people that have folded for OCN, how many are still actively folding?


I think you can see that here: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=

According to that, we have 598 actively folding, and just over 9600 users that have ever folded for OCN.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I don't think I'll get to 20. I average at 47-50k this TC. Doing 82k on my 2600K now though


You mean the rig with the 2600k or the cpu alone?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> You mean the rig with the 2600k or the cpu alone?


Just the 2600K @5.2. P7009 - 1:06 TPF in Ubuntu 12.10.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Just the 2600K @5.2. P7009 - 1:06 TPF in Ubuntu 12.10.


I hate you

I'm getting 25k (7 threads, PRCG 8090) on my cpu @ windows 7
















What flags do you have on your cpu? Running linux natively?

Also, what are you doing with your GPUs?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How is it redundant? If you tell FAH to only use 6 threads on a 8 thread cpu, it's still going to send work to all 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a new thing or a Windows only problem? I just tried it in native Linux and it perfectly puts the threads to 0% usage.
> 
> Does it boost performance? Letting the cores balance out vs manually restricting processes to a range of cores. Pretty illogical programming if so. Should report it over at folding forums, if you got time
Click to expand...

I don't think so. Any process that doesn't use all the threads generally gets shuffled around. I have Cinema4d to render on 6 threads, it still uses all 8 threads, just not to 100%.
For Linux, it may just be how it assigns tasks.

It has for me, that's generally whats been advised as well, especially if its not a dedicated rig since other processes will be competing for cycles.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> I hate you
> 
> I'm getting 25k (7 threads, PRCG 8090) on my cpu @ windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What flags do you have on your cpu? Running linux natively?
> 
> Also, what are you doing with your GPUs?


Should prolly update my sig. I only have a single 470 in there that is idling, the other PoV is in my server (I ditched it for the looks of Nardis







). Flags are --client-type=advanced nothing more. And yes running native. This particular unit is just good. I had a 7009 yesterday that only did 66k at 1:18 TPF I believe.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by SeD669 View Post
> 
> Why cant I freaking get my laptop to cooperate mad.gif. Keep trying to change the IP so I can get both PC's folding but it just wont work
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just set them to dynamic so they get their own IP automatically?
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I did and it seemed fine at first, no problems running both of the PC's.... but my laptop wont start folding. It just says "running" but its stuck on 0.00%. Maybe the laptop is just too weak lol


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think you can see that here: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=
> 
> According to that, we have 598 actively folding, and just over 9600 users that have ever folded for OCN.


that's pathetic. aren't we normally around 20-25% during the monthly FaT?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> that's pathetic. aren't we normally around 20-25% during the monthly FaT?


No clue, we're doing bad, really bad...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think you can see that here: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=
> 
> According to that, we have 598 actively folding, and just over 9600 users that have ever folded for OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> that's pathetic. aren't we normally around 20-25% during the monthly FaT?
Click to expand...

Nope, FaT's have been averaging around 300 this year, little higher last year.


----------



## Wheezo

Our output has increased a good amount since the start though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

All my boxes are churning out points still my 2600k and 930 use reduced cores to limit heat tho.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Our output has increased a good amount since the start though.


Looking good! I have a Proliant Dl380 G5 on order, it's a shame I can't get it any sooner to get it to fold for us


----------



## H-man

Got one of my GTS 450s folding now.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> orly?


Wah! How come mine isn't that good


----------



## ryan w

https://sites.google.com/site/chimpchallenge/home

real time folding stats


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Wah! How come mine isn't that good


mine is OC'd to 890 though. my regular factory SOC'd one is @ 21k ppd
i can get the one @ 890 to go higher, but need to wait till its underwater


----------



## mosi

I wonder.. do we have some pretty nasty handicap? Our raw output is looking pretty good according to EOC


----------



## Erick Silver

Deeebs and his fellow big timers make me jealous.


----------



## Erick Silver

We do have a huge handicap. Mainly due to the Cloud Server craze we had early last year. It hurt us immensely.


----------



## $ilent

Anyone know how much ppd you can get on a gtx 560 ti? You can get one b-stock off evga website for less than 80 euros, seems like a good deal for a folding card.


----------



## H-man

I'm getting 9k out of a DDR3 GTS 450.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone know how much ppd you can get on a gtx 560 ti? You can get one b-stock off evga website for less than 80 euros, seems like a good deal for a folding card.


24k ppd or upwards of 28k with a good OC.


----------



## $ilent

Damm thats a good deal then, I might buy one and run it for EVGA bucks until I have saved enough to buy me a new GPU in a year or two


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> I'm getting 9k out of a DDR3 GTS 450.


I am getting 10.5k out of a 650 GTX 1GB version so that seems about right.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Deeebs and his fellow big timers make me jealous.


Do I detect a note of epeen envy?









Don't waste your time...it's not worth the energy! Go play a video game to get it out of your mind and you'll feel much better!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Damm thats a good deal then, I might buy one and run it for EVGA bucks until I have saved enough to buy me a new GPU in a year or two


Was thinking the same thing yesterday. Though I have to save up a little now


----------



## DustDevil

They have an Sparkle 560 SE 1GB on newegg for $89 or 65 euros Not sure how it would perform.

560 SE Sparkle


----------



## $ilent

I fancy an 8000 series gpu


----------



## Erick Silver

I have a EVGA GTX560 SE and net about 17k ppd on it

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38039606/Folding/summary.html


----------



## Avonosac

I didn't know about EVGA bucks.. I might just put my HydroGen folding for EVGA, a free $120 of upgrades a year? Sure I'll take that, lol. I can even undervolt and under clock it if the cost ends up being an issue, no way that a 580 would have any trouble getting 17k ppd.

Woot, 1,000th post!!!

...
Of course it would be about money.


----------



## tmontney

Wait so a 560ti outperforms a 6950? And why exactly are 6950s close to twice the price? I also can't find any 560ti on evga's site for 80 euro (there aren't any 560ti's at all).


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone know how much ppd you can get on a gtx 560 ti? You can get one b-stock off evga website for less than 80 euros, seems like a good deal for a folding card.


My 560Ti did 23k-27k PPD on a 970MHz OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Wait so a 560ti outperforms a 6950? And why exactly are 6950s close to twice the price? I also can't find any 560ti on evga's site for 80 euro (there aren't any 560ti's at all).


Yeas that is true. Don't know about twice the price though, but folding have never been optimized for AMD GPUs (until _17 on 7000-series).


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Do I detect a note of epeen envy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time...it's not worth the energy! Go play a video game to get it out of your mind and you'll feel much better!


LOL. Yeah well I watched you blow by me in the standings and it renewed my interest about big compute boxes. Folding or otherwise. I have always used big servers for work. But now I am playing with big servers focused on single tasks and seeing some cool things.

Running VM servers really disguises how powerful some of these machines have gotten. My primary servers are 40c +HT machines. And they do great things running many many VMs. But focusing these machines on single tasks is just amazing.

I really want to build a big machine for personal use, stack it with a custom kernel, and let it rip through some some big compute. Big data my @ss. Big compute is more fun.


----------



## $ilent

I think they are OoS montey but there just under 80 euros in the b stock section.


----------



## phillyd

Can someone link me to the personal progress page?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> I'm getting 9k out of a DDR3 GTS 450.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting 10.5k out of a 650 GTX 1GB version so that seems about right.
Click to expand...

I get 10-12k ppd out of my GTS 450, its OC up to 822 core though.

^ http://chimp.axihub.ca/ccteam.php


----------



## Erick Silver

Oh boy oh boy oh boy! I just purchased a Galaxy GeForce GTX560 GC 2gb from XPD today! The GTX560 SE I am currently running is working..but barely. Load temps are 75*c and thats with a 80mm 4000rpm fan ziptied to the stock heatsink.

What kind of PPD can I expect from the new card I have coming?


----------



## phillyd

Thanks!


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> My 560Ti did 23k-27k PPD on a 970MHz OC.
> Yeas that is true. Don't know about twice the price though, but folding have never been optimized for AMD GPUs (until _17 on 7000-series).


*Nearly* twice the price

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_sop=15&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=radeon%206950&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=99 (6950 search on ebay) $199 lowest (including shipping)
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_dcat=27386&_sop=15&_from=R40&_sacat=0&Chipset%252FGPU%2520Model=NVIDIA%2520GeForce%2520GTX%2520560%2520Ti&_nkw=560ti&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1 (560ti search on ebay) $130 lowest (including shipping)


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Oh boy oh boy oh boy! I just purchased a Galaxy GeForce GTX560 GC 2gb from XPD today! The GTX560 SE I am currently running is working..but barely. Load temps are 75*c and thats with a 80mm 4000rpm fan ziptied to the stock heatsink.
> 
> What kind of PPD can I expect from the new card I have coming?


My MSI Twin Frozr GTX 560 1GB @ 1GHz gets 22k-30k


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Wait so a 560ti outperforms a 6950? And why exactly are 6950s close to twice the price? I also can't find any 560ti on evga's site for 80 euro (there aren't any 560ti's at all).


European site


----------



## muels7

Ok, this question has probably been asked already, but I'll ask again. In the past CC we were required to submit proof of our folding. It did not mention that in the OP this year. Do we not need to do that this year?

Thanks,


----------



## Asustweaker

no you do not. just continue to fold under your folding name and passkey for team 37726


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> Ok, this question has probably been asked already, but I'll ask again. In the past CC we were required to submit proof of our folding. It did not mention that in the OP this year. Do we not need to do that this year?
> 
> Thanks,


I cant say for sure but sence we are just using our usernames i wouldnt think so any folder for ocn should be part of it but im not sure i been wondering the same myself and i lost 20-30K have to give back the 7850 i been using.


----------



## RussianJ

Woke up this morning to a massive grinding sound. One of the rad fans blew out its bearings and was grinding hard, another is starting to hum loud too. Time to power down till I can replace them


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Woke up this morning to a massive grinding sound. One of the rad fans blew out its bearings and was grinding hard, another is starting to hum loud too. Time to power down till I can replace them


lol use some vegi oil to lub them funny enugh i dipped a fan in some vegi oil for about 30mins then dryed it and used it again and it ran perfect for about 2 weeks befor it started to slow down and makes noises.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Woke up this morning to a massive grinding sound. One of the rad fans blew out its bearings and was grinding hard, another is starting to hum loud too. Time to power down till I can replace them


That's unfortunate but at least you caught it in time. Could have been some very nasty business.


----------



## Zero4549

I SO wish the chimp challenge wasn't at this time of year. I can never participate any more, because this is the hottest time of the year where I currently live (because the AC doesn't turn on in this building until June), AND the pollen in the air is so thick that it's literally shorted out two of my GPUs by having the window open.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> My 560Ti did 23k-27k PPD on a 970MHz OC.
> Yeas that is true. Don't know about twice the price though, but folding have never been optimized for AMD GPUs (until _17 on 7000-series).


really? i oc'd my gtx460 to 890 & getting 24 - 26k. usually a steady 25. my SOC line 460 gets about 20k avg stock settings


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Can someone link me to the personal progress page?


Here is your progress page. I suggest bookmarking it rather than having to look it up every time, makes your life easier.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Here is your progress page. I suggest bookmarking it rather than having to look it up every time, makes your life easier.


No link included. Brain fart?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> No link included. *Brain fart?*












Someone asking that makes it 100x better


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Here is your progress page. I suggest bookmarking it rather than having to look it up every time, makes your life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> No link included. Brain fart?
Click to expand...

[email protected]#%!







Yes major brainfart, here is your link PhillyD.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> *Looks at prize list on first post* WE WANT PRIZES!!


Ok, I am donating a Galaxy GTX 460 like "THIS ONE"


----------



## dman811

OK, so I found the i5-650 I was talking about. Who do I talk to about putting it up as a prize? I'm guessing Axipher?


----------



## Asustweaker

On pace to break my record highest producing day, yet!! woot

Day Points WUs
04.19.13 104,927 17

At my 6pm checkpoint

Will i break 120k today?? HMMM, let me check my clients


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> OK, so I found the i5-650 I was talking about. Who do I talk to about putting it up as a prize? I'm guessing Axipher?


That's whom I talked to.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> OK, so I found the i5-650 I was talking about. Who do I talk to about putting it up as a prize? I'm guessing Axipher?
> 
> 
> 
> That's whom I talked to.
Click to expand...

OK thank you. +Rep


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Realistically speaking, we can aim for the 4th place.

Good job on all the freebies









I'm getting around 75k with my sig rig under win7


----------



## Erick Silver

I wish I had something to offer back to the OCN Community for all its help over the years.

But to be able to win one of those _fabulous_ Duckys or the SSD would definatley be a treat indeed!

Are we sure that we don't have to post a screenie or something to prove the folding?


----------



## labnjab

I should be hitting 20 million in a few hours. Less then 7k points to go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is that a new thing or a Windows only problem? I just tried it in native Linux and it perfectly puts the threads to 0% usage.
> 
> Does it boost performance? Letting the cores balance out vs manually restricting processes to a range of cores. Pretty illogical programming if so. Should report it over at folding forums, if you got time


I run my 3770k with smp6 in a vm, but I let it balance out the work across all cores and notice no difference in performance over locking it to certain cores. Id rather it spread the work out across all cores so one core doesn't get used more then another


----------



## Faster_is_better

How are the older Dell Poweredge's for folding? (DDR2 era)

Such as this: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=PWREDGE-2950-233X2-2R

Probably a power hog?


----------



## Asustweaker

Well it looks like I'll come close to 130k today, so that'll help.
I too suffer from "epeen envy"







my meesly 130k a day isn't much, but hey!
I would love to win the opterons for the contest, would let those fold like crazy!!

Still awaiting derick's conformation for the stuff I have for the give away.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## dman811

Also just got gifted a copy of DOTA 2 on Steam. That's getting donated if I can help it.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How are the older Dell Poweredge's for folding? (DDR2 era)
> 
> Such as this: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=PWREDGE-2950-233X2-2R
> 
> Probably a power hog?


I think those would fall just shy of "bigadv" capable, and suck the money right out of the wall socket!!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How are the older Dell Poweredge's for folding? (DDR2 era)
> 
> Such as this: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=PWREDGE-2950-233X2-2R
> 
> Probably a power hog?


There's no way they'd do bigadv, I can tell you that. They're really not worth it unless you're going to use it as a server for something. I have a HP ML360 G5 that I use as a Plex server. It's a 2P E5420 setup. I also have another rig that is a 2P X5460 that are overclocked to 3.8GHz. It can't hold it's own against a 2700k overclocked to 4.5GHz.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> There's no way they'd do bigadv, I can tell you that. They're really not worth it unless you're going to use it as a server for something. I have a HP ML360 G5 that I use as a Plex server. It's a 2P E5420 setup. I also have another rig that is a 2P X5460 that are overclocked to 3.8GHz. It can't hold it's own against a 2700k overclocked to 4.5GHz.


that's what i thought.
the x5460's have "ht"?

EDIT: nope, no chance that they are worth the power usage.


----------



## H-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I get 10-12k ppd out of my GTS 450, its OC up to 822 core though.
> 
> ^ http://chimp.axihub.ca/ccteam.php <


I'm using the ddr3 card so it starved for bandwidth (the card is a low power thing that won't draw too much power.)


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> that's what i thought.
> the x5460's have "ht"


They don't.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Back Up in running for now .

replaced tube and 2 fittings and am leak testing now while playing BF3







should be good though I trust it lol

FOLD ON MY OCN MEMBERS!
=ROG

Idle temp 22C
MAX- 50c
@ 5.0ghz


----------



## Asustweaker

LOVIN IT!!!

WHAT UP FELLOW CHI TOWM FOLDER/OCNER!

So how's the rigs holding up everyone??

"Kevdog's law" has already claimed my GTX280. Anyone else have hardware that fell victim to the "CC"?


----------



## dman811

EmuPAD's hard drive started making strange noises earlier today. It's only putting out ~100PPD every day, so I think I'll stop folding on it before it starts on fire.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> LOVIN IT!!!
> 
> WHAT UP FELLOW CHI TOWM FOLDER/OCNER!
> 
> So how's the rigs holding up everyone??
> 
> "Kevdog's law" has already claimed my GTX280. Anyone else have hardware that fell victim to the "CC"?


GPU fan threw 3 fan blades earlier this week.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> GPU fan threw 3 fan blades earlier this week.


I saw that earlier. been seeing that more often. I don't ever remember that being an issue in the past. At least you were there to catch it, and it didn't cost you a video card


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> *EmuPAD*'s hard drive started making strange noises earlier today. It's only putting out ~*100*PPD every day, so I think I'll stop folding on it before it starts on fire.


Folding on an Atom









Then again I am folding on a (current-gen) Sempron...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> GPU fan threw 3 fan blades earlier this week.


Threw as in 3 blades broke off while spinning?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Folding a 6 year old laptop for ~175ppd (2.2Ghz Pentium M)









I'm surprised how smoothly things are going for me, pretty much every major OCN folding event I've had something die or temperamental hardware/software issues.
Tho I've failed 8 core17 units for some unknown reason today, maybe that's it.


----------



## tmontney

I occasionally let my HP fold ("The Chugger"). It's got a Centrino Dual core in it. Doesn't push out more than 500 PPD or so.

I should really check how hot it gets though... It'd be nice if its 8400M GS could contribute. Sure it wouldn't be much but it's just sitting idle. Surprisingly, Gamma's Sargas outperforms the HP's dual core (1,500-1,800 PPD vs 400-600 PPD).


----------



## PR-Imagery

~400ppd give or take a hundred.

Scratch that, didn't notice the "M"


----------



## tmontney

LOL RIGHT. The M is always that hidden little guy. I don't suppose there's a way to get it to fold?


----------



## Crooksy

So after still not being able to get my GPUs to fold, I had a look in the log for the client and notice that it says 'client config not available'.

Just to confirm the issue - My GPU's will not fold. They appear as 'running' but do not make any progress. After an hour or so, my GTX680 will switch status to 'failed'.

Neither of my cards are overclocked. They're running the latest beta drivers and I have the latest FAH client.


----------



## dman811

Ya the hard drive temps started getting to where I got *really* worried (~50C). No more folding for the EmuPAD.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> LOL RIGHT. The M is always that hidden little guy. I don't suppose there's a way to get it to fold?


If its got cuda, it should be able to do normal units. Looking at anywhere from 75-300ppd it if can get it going.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

O damn another CHI TOWN person xxD


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> If its got cuda, it should be able to do normal units. Looking at anywhere from 75-300ppd it if can get it going.


I remember downloading and installing CUDA. I believe the 8400M GS was listed as a compatible/eligible card. Not sure what else I need to do...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> LOL RIGHT. The M is always that hidden little guy. I don't suppose there's a way to get it to fold?
> 
> 
> 
> If its got cuda, it should be able to do normal units. Looking at anywhere from 75-300ppd it if can get it going.
Click to expand...

I tried getting all the 8400GS's going in school, and they are all unsupported hardware according to the FAHControl System Info tab.


----------



## Asustweaker

I believe the g92 series was retired like the ati 4800's were.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I tried getting all the 8400GS's going in school, and they are all *unsupported* hardware according to the FAHControl System Info tab.


Unsupported as in they don't guarantee it will work, or as in it literally won't work?

I'm also thinking of selling my 6950 and getting a 560 ti seeing as it's a clearly better card. Looks like I could see my 6950 for $150 (as they go for at least $200) and buy one of those ti's off ebay for $120. Hell I'd even put one in Gamma Ray


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I tried getting all the 8400GS's going in school, and they are all *unsupported* hardware according to the FAHControl System Info tab.
> 
> 
> 
> Unsupported as in they don't guarantee it will work, or as in it *literally won't work*?
> 
> I'm also thinking of selling my 6950 and getting a 560 ti seeing as it's a clearly better card. Looks like I could see my 6950 for $150 (as they go for at least $200) and buy one of those ti's off ebay for $120. Hell I'd even put one in Gamma Ray
Click to expand...

I think that they literally won't work, as I have tried about 15 different drivers ranging from 266.58 up to 314.22, and no matter what I do, I don't have any luck. The GT430's however benefit pretty well from 266.58, and gain ~1000 PPD.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> LOL RIGHT. The M is always that hidden little guy. I don't suppose there's a way to get it to fold?
> 
> 
> 
> If its got cuda, it should be able to do normal units. Looking at anywhere from 75-300ppd it if can get it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried getting all the 8400GS's going in school, and they are all unsupported hardware according to the FAHControl System Info tab.
Click to expand...

Maybe with the latest client, I was actually going to tell you it wasn't even worth it if they didn't get at least 12hrs of uninterrupted run time.
My 8400GS folds fine in 7.2.9.


----------



## _TRU_

im kinda lucky. my apt has AC and is placed like this:


temps went down to 73c, but wifey just turned AC off. & in 5 min it jumped back to 76~


----------



## PR-Imagery

3 degrees? You need more ac then, or better cooling


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> im kinda lucky. my apt has AC and is placed like this:
> 
> 
> temps went down to 73c, but wifey just turned AC off. & in 5 min it jumped back to 76~


That your video cards? I couldn't imagine a 2500K with an H60 getting that hot.


----------



## H-man

The gts 450 is still chugging away. I should see a WU around 23:00.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Folding on an Atom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again I am folding on a (current-gen) Sempron...
> Threw as in 3 blades broke off while spinning?


Yep while it was spinning.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> There's no way they'd do bigadv, I can tell you that. They're really not worth it unless you're going to use it as a server for something. I have a HP ML360 G5 that I use as a Plex server. It's a 2P E5420 setup. I also have another rig that is a 2P X5460 that are overclocked to 3.8GHz. It can't hold it's own against a 2700k overclocked to 4.5GHz.


As "they" say, experience is the best tutor...

I have one 860 (1x4c) six 1950s, two 2900s (2x4c), three C2100s (2x4c), and one R900 (4x4c) and they don't do crap for folding; put them in as a web server, domain controller, or even as a virtual host (R900) and they do just great...but w/o HT and the older DDR2 memory....fergit about it...crappola!!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> im kinda lucky. my apt has AC and is placed like this:
> 
> 
> temps went down to 73c, but wifey just turned AC off. & in 5 min it jumped back to 76~


Well, just get the wife's temperature up and she'll have to turn the A/C back on!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Had to add a 120 fan to help cool the 460's. Temps were in the 80's.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> As "they" say, experience is the best tutor...
> 
> I have one 860 (1x4c) six 1950s, two 2900s (2x4c), three C2100s (2x4c), and one R900 (4x4c) and they don't do crap for folding; put them in as a web server, domain controller, or even as a virtual host (R900) and they do just great...but w/o HT and the older DDR2 memory....fergit about it...crappola!!


You said it brotha! Glad to see you're back from your emergency in one piece. I was wondering where your PPD was... It looks like I'll have dropped over 800k by day's end.


----------



## epidemic

Bad storms here in NC looks like my brothers rig went down after a power outage so its not gonna be any more help for the CC


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> Bad storms here in NC looks like my brothers rig went down after a power outage so its not gonna be any more help for the CC


Sorry to hear about that! We had some good storms rampage through earlier in the evening and I was worried about all my rigs since most of them aren't on UPS yet...but, the storm passed and not a dip in power. My neighbors across the street lost power, but not my side of the street...about time since they had power the last time and I didn't!


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Had to add a 120 fan to help cool the 460's. Temps were in the 80's.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

you have the thermaltake spinQ







I'm actually trying to sell mine. Didn't really impress me.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You said it brotha! Glad to see you're back from your emergency in one piece. I was wondering where your PPD was... It looks like I'll have dropped over 800k by day's end.


I'll pop 4m tomorrow just before 1pm EST...hopefully 5 mil before the 23rd.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> That your video cards? I couldn't imagine a 2500K with an H60 getting that hot.


yes. vid cards. 78c~ & 71c~ 2500k 65c~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, just get the wife's temperature up and she'll have to turn the A/C back on!!!


if i dont post again tonight. mission accomplished


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> That your video cards? I couldn't imagine a 2500K with an H60 getting that hot.
> 
> 
> 
> yes. vid cards. 78c~ & 71c~ 2500k 65c~
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, just get the wife's temperature up and she'll have to turn the A/C back on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i dont post again tonight. mission accomplished
Click to expand...

TRU DAT !...


----------



## BodenM

The wonderful feeling when no hardware has fallen to Kevdog's Law








*touch wood*


----------



## PR-Imagery

Go ahead and get cocky, still have a few days left








Don't tempt the law!!


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Go ahead and get cocky, still have a few days left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tempt the law!!


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


I agree...


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> The wonderful feeling when no hardware has fallen to Kevdog's Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *touch wood*


Well don't we feel lucky!!







Don't speak too soon

I'm not so blessed My gtx280







kevdog's law


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*


Hey! My OCN avatar relates to that movie! I love it man!

PS: If anyone was wondering, the coconut horse trick really does work.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I wish I had something to offer back to the OCN Community for all its help over the years.
> 
> But to be able to win one of those _fabulous_ Duckys or the SSD would definatley be a treat indeed!
> 
> Are we sure that we don't have to post a screenie or something to prove the folding?


We should need yo, because otherwise there will be people drawn fpr prizes who arent even participating in the cc


----------



## PR-Imagery

There really should've been a sign-up still I think.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> There really should've been a sign-up still I think.


Why do you think that? Just curious


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok I give up. People have been telling me that my 4.4 ghz 8320 should be getting about 10,000 ppd but I can't get it over 6000. I set it to run 6 cores and rebooted multiple times but it continually uses all 8 cores.


----------



## lacrossewacker

994666 points! Maybe 1 million by the next hour!!!!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Just remove the whole "is one validated or not" of the the equation all together.
Especially since not everyone folds under their OCN name and their are a number of first timers who may be using a folding name that differs from their OCN name.


----------



## Scvhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok I give up. People have been telling me that my 4.4 ghz 8320 should be getting about 10,000 ppd but I can't get it over 6000. I set it to run 6 cores and rebooted multiple times but it continually uses all 8 cores.


I am folding on a fx8120 @4.1 and i avg 17k ppd


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok I give up. People have been telling me that my 4.4 ghz 8320 should be getting about 10,000 ppd but I can't get it over 6000. I set it to run 6 cores and rebooted multiple times but it continually uses all 8 cores.


It's using all 8 cores at 100%?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Why do you think that? Just curious


Because as of now everyone who has folded for ocn since the 13th of April is included in the prize draw, but the truth is maybe 1/5th of those people will have genuinely been folding for the CC. Hardly seems fair to include people into a prize draw for a competiton they never even entered.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's using all 8 cores at 100%?


Yup problem hasn't gone away even after I came back from work. And rebooted a few more times. And that guy above me is doin 17k on a 8120 while I can't even bust over 6k! Ugh so frustrating and google has been no help...


----------



## mingqi53

What site should we use to check our individual stats?

I'm checking Axi's Foldathon stats page, but my Start/Finish/Total numbers aren't changing despite having done at least 10k points so far :\


----------



## Scvhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yup problem hasn't gone away even after I came back from work. And rebooted a few more times. And that guy above me is doin 17k on a 8120 while I can't even bust over 6k! Ugh so frustrating and google has been no help...


Do u have other programs running and is this ur first WU?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's using all 8 cores at 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup problem hasn't gone away even after I came back from work. And rebooted a few more times. And that guy above me is doin 17k on a 8120 while I can't even bust over 6k! Ugh so frustrating and google has been no help...
Click to expand...

Do you have the client with the slider bar?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> Do u have other programs running and is this ur first WU?


I've knocked out a couple WU from my CPU already and I don't have anything crazy running in the background, HWmonitor, CPUID, task manager, fraps and Radeonpro.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok I give up. People have been telling me that my 4.4 ghz 8320 should be getting about 10,000 ppd but I can't get it over 6000. I set it to run 6 cores and rebooted multiple times but it continually uses all 8 cores.


You probably should be...my stock 8350 is pumping out 10610ppd on a p7808


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do you have the client with the slider bar?


Yup it's set at max. Like you said, something may be eating my CPU power. I even tried unparking the cores and it did no good.


----------



## scubadiver59

Found another extension cord and started up another machine...damn the electricians that built my house--cords running along the upper balconies and down the stairs in order to spread the power draw out!


----------



## Deadboy90

Double post.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok I give up. People have been telling me that my 4.4 ghz 8320 should be getting about 10,000 ppd but I can't get it over 6000. I set it to run 6 cores and rebooted multiple times but it continually uses all 8 cores.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should be...my stock 8350 is pumping out 10610ppd on a p7808
Click to expand...

MOAR VOLTS!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> MOAR VOLTS!


Words we live by.


----------



## tmontney

Don't laugh but I downloaded an old client for Win98 on my old PIII system. Currently "unable to download work" because it assigns an address of 0.0.0.0. Internet works fine (have a valid IP and can get to websites). Configuration seems a little bare and I'm not sure if manual change of server address can be made in config file. Any help?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Found another extension cord and started up another machine...damn the electricians that built my house--cords running along the upper balconies and down the stairs in order to spread the power draw out!


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yup it's set at max. Like you said, something may be eating my CPU power. I even tried unparking the cores and it did no good.


What work unit are you crunching, and how many units have you completed??


----------



## lacrossewacker

1011065 points! My first CC and 1,000,000+ points this week!

Yay me! Lets go OCN!!!


----------



## jini

DB 90

If you are running GPU & CPU drop your cores to 6 rather then 8. with ATI video cards they use a lot of CPU and they tend to starve each other out.


----------



## Disturbed117

This is what happens when you forget to close your window.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Because as of now everyone who has folded for ocn since the 13th of April is included in the prize draw, but the truth is maybe 1/5th of those people will have genuinely been folding for the CC. Hardly seems fair to include people into a prize draw for a competiton they never even entered.


I do agree with this, if someone sees the prizes and folds only for the event, to win. How can we be sure the give aways go to the right people?

Don't get me wrong, I like to see more first time folders here. Jut hope they catch the folding bug. Not just here to win something.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Found another extension cord and started up another machine...damn the electricians that built my house--cords running along the upper balconies and down the stairs in order to spread the power draw out!


Damn you scuba!!! every once in a while i see you show up on my threat radar. Darn "big/beta" machines!!! I really need to build one

But keep folding man


----------



## jini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I do agree with this, if someone sees the prizes and folds only for the event, to win. How can we be sure the give aways go to the right people?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like to see more first time folders here. Jut hope they catch the folding bug. Not just here to win something.


I don't actually fold for OC.net right now. I just recently started folding but I fold for EVGA. I will pop into OC.nets team later on in the year and fold some cause OC.net has always been a great resource to me and just a way to say thanks.

That out of the way one, thing I'll say about this however is during an event that is meant to help increase awareness and bring more people into the "fold" if you add a disclaimer that you are not eligible to win any of the prizes unless you been folding for OC.net since before CC.. what kind of message are you sending to the people you are trying to get involved.

Just saying. And I understand the concern that you want to reward the folks here folding regularly. but its counter productive to say one thing and do another. easier way would be to have the public giveaway and then a separate one that's only for your normal folding team.

You guys do the stats here that *everyone* goes to so its easy to know who your normal folders are.


----------



## tmontney

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/logs/171.67.108.35.log.html

Can anyone get there? It gives me a 404 error. Neither of my two PCs are downloading. Sitting at 0% ETA Unknown Status Running.


----------



## Asustweaker

I do see what you're saying, and agree with you. That is why I said I like to first time folders, and hope they get folding bug. This is a great way to get people to join the cause and our team.

I would feel a little better if there was a point amount, or WU amount. Or something.


----------



## jini

171.67.108.35.log
and
171.67.108.35.log.html

neither are in the directory.you can scroll down and look.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/logs/


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/logs/171.67.108.35.log.html
> 
> Can anyone get there? It gives me a 404 error. Neither of my two PCs are downloading. Sitting at 0% ETA Unknown Status Running.


I've been having issues uploading some work units today too. Just close out the client and control. then start it back up. may take a couple tries.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> This is what happens when you forget to close your window.


I forgot to close the windows in winter and I was glad that the loop didn't get subzero, would have been bad


----------



## Asustweaker

apparently i'm having issues with the server too










0 points to add at 3 am


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jini*
> 
> 171.67.108.35.log
> and
> 171.67.108.35.log.html
> 
> neither are in the directory.you can scroll down and look.
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/logs/


They're supposed to be. I took that URL directly from FAH Client. It led me to the log page but a 404 error instead.


----------



## jini

I just sent a one to that collection server a couple min ago. it Seems to be up and running and i have not seen any hang in the queue like that.

Like you said restarting the client should try to resend the WU's try ramping down [email protected] first to idol maybe it will help push them out. Time ticks away on your bonus till they get the WU.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/logs/171.65.103.160.log.html


----------



## tmontney

Collection servers were fine last I checked. Just the work server.


----------



## Aparition

Yay! System is still folding strong








I have a 10138 WU right now, eta 12 hours. I just checked my stats though and I have the necessary 10 WU











Had ~4k points last night, now slightly over 10k this very early morning (4:24am).


----------



## Asustweaker

one of them uploaded, but another keeps doing this

08:27:39:WU03:FS01:Upload 100.00%
08:27:39:WU03:FS01:Upload complete
08:27:39:WU03:FS01:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
08:27:39:WARNING:WU03:FS01:Failed to send results, will try again later
08:27:40:WU03:FS01:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:19 clone:2 gen:96 core:0x17 unit:0x00000095ff3d483551391e3826e2208f

Finishes the upload but says failed??


----------



## Disturbed117

Should have a 7809 finishing in around 3 hours or so.


----------



## Crooksy

So after still not being able to get my GPUs to fold, I had a look in the log for the client and notice that it says 'client config not available'.

Just to confirm the issue - My GPU's will not fold. They appear as 'running' but do not make any progress. After an hour or so, my GTX680 will switch status to 'failed'.

Neither of my cards are overclocked. They're running the latest beta drivers and I have the latest FAH client.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> one of them uploaded, but another keeps doing this
> 
> 08:27:39:WU03:FS01:Upload 100.00%
> 08:27:39:WU03:FS01:Upload complete
> 08:27:39:WU03:FS01:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
> 08:27:39:WARNING:WU03:FS01:Failed to send results, will try again later
> 08:27:40:WU03:FS01:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7662 run:19 clone:2 gen:96 core:0x17 unit:0x00000095ff3d483551391e3826e2208f
> 
> Finishes the upload but says failed??


Probably an error on Stanford's side. It should acknowledge your work (0x400). Since it didn't, the client will resend the work unit later until it gets acknowledged.

What server did it connect to?

@Crooksky

Restart the PC and run fahclient again. I believe this problem occurs when FAHClient is run as a service.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Folding a 6 year old laptop for ~175ppd (2.2Ghz Pentium M) tongue.gif


Haha I thought mine was bad. Got my laptop to work today... 354PPD.
Seems useless compared to my 70k on the main PC, but I guess every bit helps


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> @Crooksky
> 
> Restart the PC and run fahclient again. I believe this problem occurs when FAHClient is run as a service.


This has been happening since the start of the CC. Many restarts and client restarts have happened in this time


----------



## [CyGnus]

If you guys have not tried the 13.x Update give it a shoot at first it seemed bad but after a few hours running my TPF reduced 4sec so win win


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I do agree with this, if someone sees the prizes and folds only for the event, to win. How can we be sure the give aways go to the right people?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like to see more first time folders here. Jut hope they catch the folding bug. Not just here to win something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I do see what you're saying, and agree with you. That is why I said I like to first time folders, and hope they get folding bug. This is a great way to get people to join the cause and our team.
> 
> I would feel a little better if there was a point amount, or WU amount. Or something.


I've personally answered the "call for help" from folders for the CC occasion, since I'm usually a boinc-er. I joined out of pure gratitude towards OCN and am trying to give back in my little way (not so little though, power bills in Italy are like 2/3 times higher than the US ones, I can't wait to get back there







).

Though I wouldn't mind a little "boost" in the form of a freebie


----------



## Ithanul

Well, had the main rig down for some good o cleaning.



Plus clean some fans, and put some new ones in.





Now back to folding. Woot, just broke 600k points.







Maybe hit 1mil by the end.


----------



## Whodat1972

That's a HAF X ? I knew it was big , but when you put into perspective like that







looks like a server rather then a tower..lol


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> So after still not being able to get my GPUs to fold, I had a look in the log for the client and notice that it says 'client config not available'.
> 
> Just to confirm the issue - My GPU's will not fold. They appear as 'running' but do not make any progress. After an hour or so, my GTX680 will switch status to 'failed'.
> 
> Neither of my cards are overclocked. They're running the latest beta drivers and I have the latest FAH client.


in fah installation folder you have FAHClient app, besides FAHControl app

open it, it should open dos window where it loads up, and it writes down what its doin like it does in log

then after open the fah advanced control from tray icon

and check gpu usage on afterburner

edit: or try to fold with this client (im using this one for gpu)


----------



## Disturbed117

Looks like i grabbed another long unit.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> So after still not being able to get my GPUs to fold, I had a look in the log for the client and notice that it says 'client config not available'.
> 
> Just to confirm the issue - My GPU's will not fold. They appear as 'running' but do not make any progress. After an hour or so, my GTX680 will switch status to 'failed'.
> 
> Neither of my cards are overclocked. They're running the latest beta drivers and I have the latest FAH client.
> 
> 
> 
> in fah installation folder you have FAHClient app, besides FAHControl app
> 
> open it, it should open dos window where it loads up, and it writes down what its doin like it does in log
> 
> then after open the fah advanced control from tray icon
> 
> and check gpu usage on afterburner
> 
> edit: or try to fold with this client (im using this one for gpu)
Click to expand...

Opened up the client and it said that they were both 'not configured'.


----------



## Whodat1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Opened up the client and it said that they were both 'not configured'.


If your seeing the gpu in the main, I have to put mine on full before it will work, or it will just idle...then I right click and it "fold" just to be sure(where it shows my card on the top left)



if your not seeing it in the top left, idk...(the folding slots)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Now we're 6th?
This is ridiculous.

I partially blame the lack of publicity for this event - but I also blame whoever designed that stupid handicap.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> you have the thermaltake spinQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually trying to sell mine. Didn't really impress me.


It's not the best cooler, but it's deff. better than the stock cooler.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Looking at the main rollover on the front of the site, the chimp challenge tile needs an update:



Shouldn't it now say "The Chimp Challenge is On" instead of "The Chimp Challenge is Coming Soon"

Nubbs Out.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

I also believe the Chimp Challenge has not / is not receiving the proper attention it deserves, we have so much unexploited computer power because of this


----------



## ssgtnubb

For those of us with an overclocked account I'm surprised we all didn't get an all hands email about the challenge as well.


----------



## Ithanul

Lucky enough I get bored when there nothing to work on at work, and read on this site to dang much.







Saw the Chimp Challenge, and said why not. But yeah, I remember last year it was like plastered everywhere on the site or seem like it.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Lucky enough I get bored when there nothing to work on at work, and read on this site to dang much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the Chimp Challenge, and said why not. But yeah, I remember last year it was like plastered everywhere on the site or seem like it.


This is exactly the same thing I did.

On the note of prizes and such, my OCN name and folding name are different, but my folding name is the same as the name of my first sig rig "sAnity?". Just for verification, that is OCN name: dman811, folding name: sAnity? I too think that there should have been a sign-up or something along the lines of it. I definitely wouldn't want a first and last time folder getting either prize that I am willing to submit, and just waiting on a PM back from Axipher on to confirm it. Prizes from me will be an i5-650 (dual core 1156 socket) and a copy of DOTA 2 on Steam.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Lucky enough I get bored when there nothing to work on at work, and read on this site to dang much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the Chimp Challenge, and said why not. But yeah, I remember last year it was like plastered everywhere on the site or seem like it.


That's because I went mad and spammed threads in almost every forum. If I was home I'd post up a screenshot where the "Latest Discussions" on the homepage was filled with the recruitment threads.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Lucky enough I get bored when there nothing to work on at work, and read on this site to dang much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the Chimp Challenge, and said why not. But yeah, I remember last year it was like plastered everywhere on the site or seem like it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the same thing I did.
> 
> On the note of prizes and such, my OCN name and folding name are different, but my folding name is the same as the name of my first sig rig "sAnity?". Just for verification, that is OCN name: dman811, folding name: sAnity? I too think that there should have been a sign-up or something along the lines of it. I definitely wouldn't want a first and last time folder getting either prize that I am willing to submit, and just waiting on a PM back from Axipher on to confirm it. Prizes from me will be an i5-650 (dual core 1156 socket) and a copy of DOTA 2 on Steam.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about Folding names differing from OCN names - there are plenty of spreadsheets linking Folders to OCN names, as well as OCN's stats system (which the postbits are based on). Only the very new Folders might be excluded from these, but they can probably be tracked down through posts here if necessary. Most who are interested in prizes will be checking the prize thread anyway.









As for your donations, axi will be doing a two-level prize draw - one for all Folders, and another for "premier" Folders (premier has yet to be defined). However, when I drew prizes, I allowed donors to specify the requirements themselves - dunno if it's come up for axi yet, but remind him of that if he seems hesitant.


----------



## Atomfix

Hot day here in Wales!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Lucky enough I get bored when there nothing to work on at work, and read on this site to dang much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the Chimp Challenge, and said why not. But yeah, I remember last year it was like plastered everywhere on the site or seem like it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I went mad and spammed threads in almost every forum. If I was home I'd post up a screenshot where the "Latest Discussions" on the homepage was filled with the recruitment threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Lucky enough I get bored when there nothing to work on at work, and read on this site to dang much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the Chimp Challenge, and said why not. But yeah, I remember last year it was like plastered everywhere on the site or seem like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly the same thing I did.
> 
> On the note of prizes and such, my OCN name and folding name are different, but my folding name is the same as the name of my first sig rig "sAnity?". Just for verification, that is OCN name: dman811, folding name: sAnity? I too think that there should have been a sign-up or something along the lines of it. I definitely wouldn't want a first and last time folder getting either prize that I am willing to submit, and just waiting on a PM back from Axipher on to confirm it. Prizes from me will be an i5-650 (dual core 1156 socket) and a copy of DOTA 2 on Steam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Folding names differing from OCN names - there are plenty of spreadsheets linking Folders to OCN names, as well as OCN's stats system (which the postbits are based on). Only the very new Folders might be excluded from these, but they can probably be tracked down through posts here if necessary. Most who are interested in prizes will be checking the prize thread anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your donations, axi will be doing a two-level prize draw - one for all Folders, and another for "premier" Folders (premier has yet to be defined). However, when I drew prizes, I allowed donors to specify the requirements themselves - dunno if it's come up for axi yet, but remind him of that if he seems hesitant.
Click to expand...

Will do beloved despot!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Hot day here in Wales!


Your temps have hit 125C on your CPU?! Yikes.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Will do beloved despot!
> *Your temps have hit 125C on your CPU?! Yikes.*


Doubt it.
looks like a bug. Look at his min.


----------



## Atomfix

Yup, it's bugged, the Value shows it's true temp XD


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Don't laugh but I downloaded an old client for Win98 on my old PIII system. Currently "unable to download work" because it assigns an address of 0.0.0.0. Internet works fine (have a valid IP and can get to websites). Configuration seems a little bare and I'm not sure if manual change of server address can be made in config file. Any help?


Anyone?


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Now we're 6th?
> This is ridiculous.
> 
> I partially blame the lack of publicity for this event - but I also blame whoever designed that stupid handicap.


I'd agree. The handicap is stupid. I bet the EVGA boys are just crying about it too......


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Need win XP minimum


----------



## kzim9

Also I have noticed a falling off on points on my total ppd. I am doing the same amount of WU's in a day, 53, but my point are down by almost 50k?

Is it just that I am picking up bad WU's? Or is everyone getting these same WU's.

Also I remember when I used to get close to, or over 500k ppd. Now I can't even break 300k!? Whats up with that?


----------



## $ilent

Why has derick not updated the OP? There are more prizes than that, ive read people in here saying they donated stuff.


----------



## zodac

Is Derick even around? I've not seen him since the thread was posted.


----------



## Renegadesl1

I had PM him/her twice about adding a prize. I had assumed that since there was no replay the prize was not worth it, and did not go futer with it.

Also, the wife left on a busniess trip today, I am firing up the 570 and 560SE for c.c., she dosen't approve the my folding activities, but what she dosn't know wont hurt me.

-Ren


----------



## dman811

Ya, I looked last night at the prize pool, and I was thinking that a lot more people were donating stuff, including myself. Where did (the other) derick go?! (My name is Derick too, hence the "the other" part.)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> looks like a bug. Look at his min.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Yup, it's bugged, the Value shows it's true temp XD


that's impossible he lives in Wales


----------



## $ilent

well regardless of how we finish this cc i think we need to make sure next year is better organised. Seems to be bit of a two bit job this year.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> I had PM him/her twice about adding a prize. I had assumed that since there was no replay the prize was not worth it, and did not go futer with it.
> 
> Also, the wife left on a busniess trip today, I am firing up the 570 and 560SE for c.c., she dosen't approve the my folding activities, but what she dosn't know wont hurt me.
> 
> -Ren












Get those babies folding!


----------



## Disturbed117

Just went over 1.3m total points


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Need win XP minimum


I'm using an old client for systems older than 98. Otherwise, why do they provide them for download?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> Also, the wife left on a busniess trip today, I am firing up the 570 and 560SE for c.c., *she dosen't approve* the my folding activities, but what she dosn't know wont hurt me.
> 
> -Ren










why...

*DIVORCE HER*


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> I had PM him/her twice about adding a prize. I had assumed that since there was no replay the prize was not worth it, and did not go futer with it.
> 
> Also, the wife left on a busniess trip today, I am firing up the 570 and 560SE for c.c., she dosen't approve the my folding activities, but what she dosn't know wont hurt me.
> 
> -Ren


See its stuff like this that makes you think who picked these editors? Not replying to people offering a free prize is poor.


----------



## tmontney

Anyone got a cooler (better than stock) for a PPGA478 (P4 2.8 GHz HT) that you're willing to give up





















Trying to see how much I can overclock this thing for folding. It's contributing 300 PPD. However, I noticed it is only @ 50% CPU usage. Not sure why.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> well regardless of how we finish this cc i think we need to make sure next year is better organised. Seems to be bit of a two bit job this year.


absolutely.
May I also suggest something:
For the HUGE $750 paypal donation by "admin" - could we split that between say...chunks of $50?
I think then more OCN's will win and more so, the redistribution to everyone that contributed would be better suited









Just an idea - but I think a "fair idea"

I should also state, I'm really glad I took part in this CC - I love contributing and I think I've contributed over 300k this CC which is 1/4th of what I've ever folded.
Folding for a greater good, and more so these "competitions" - I LOVE them







!

Thus I would like to thank OCN for organising it/taking part


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Don't laugh but I downloaded an old client for Win98 on my old PIII system. Currently "unable to download work" because it assigns an address of 0.0.0.0. Internet works fine (have a valid IP and can get to websites). Configuration seems a little bare and I'm not sure if manual change of server address can be made in config file. Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Maybe try the FAH Tracker V2 "HERE" it will probably work well for old video cards as well


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> absolutely.
> May I also suggest something:
> For the HUGE $750 paypal donation by "admin" - could we *split* that between say...chunks of $50?
> I think then more OCN's will win and more so, the redistribution to everyone that contributed would be better suited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea - but I think a "fair idea"
> 
> I should also state, I'm really glad I took part in this CC - I love contributing and I think I've contributed over 300k this CC which is 1/4th of what I've ever folded.
> Folding for a greater good, and more so these "competitions" - I LOVE them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Thus I would like to thank OCN for organising it/taking part


I saw the 4 Opterons and I heard they were being given away all to one person. Really? 4 cpus to *one* person? These prizes need to be split up like you said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Maybe try the FAH Tracker V2 "HERE" it will probably work well for old video cards as well


This old Dimension [4100] doesn't really have much of a GPU (even for its time). The pIII is probably the only thing that'll be able to contribute. I'll check it out though, thanks.


----------



## Renegadesl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why...
> 
> *DIVORCE HER*


Not happening, there are other perks, such as she dosnt say a thing about the machine shop the back yard, and she allows me to go drag racing, sometimes she evens joins me on the spare Sabre I have.

Also, she is a better cook than I. I have masted the way of burning water.

-Ren


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> Not happening, there are other perks, such as she dosnt say a thing about the machine shop the back yard, and she allows me to go drag racing, sometimes she evens joins me on the spare Sabre I have.
> -Ren


Joking I was, of course








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> I have masted the way of burning water.


LOL.

Why is she against folding though? Do tell.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Well one 8 core 2ghz cpu is rather useless for folding. It's best that'd they'd go together since that'd build a pretty solid 4p rig.
Tho, those should definitely go to someone dedicated to the team or the very least the science and would actually put them to use for folding.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> Not happening, there are other perks, such as she dosnt say a thing about the machine shop the back yard, and she allows me to go drag racing, sometimes she evens joins me on the spare Sabre I have.
> 
> Also, she is a better cook than I. I have masted the way of burning water.
> 
> -Ren


hahahaa


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I saw the 4 Opterons and I heard they were being given away all to one person. Really? 4 cpus to *one* person? These prizes need to be split up like you said.


Those are for a 4p system which is why they should stay together and why the person who donated them asked for them to stay as a single prize.

On a side note got the spare 460 back up and running


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> This old Dimension [4100] doesn't really have much of a GPU (even for its time). The pIII is probably the only thing that'll be able to contribute. I'll check it out though, thanks.


though its called gpu tracker, its smp also


----------



## agussio

FWIW, I think the prizes are fine...

The big money prizes work well for the winner to build another rig or maybe pay the power bill.

The CPUs make sense as a bundle so they can go to a new BIGADV machine.

Beyond that i would relax on the prizes. Contribution comes first and points second. for me Prizes are just a cool bonus. Don't get me wrong there are some goodies on there I would love, but this is the internet. Free is something I have come to not expect.

We have a couple days of prime folding left. Raw points we're doing okay, handicap kind of sucks but I understand why it's there. Just remember this for next year and get those big machines ready. Even if you only use them for part time and events they can do so much so fast. Even my gimped bigadv machine can put up 150-200K a day. 16 thread may be the minimum, but that is doable and pretty inexpensive if you can build it a little bit over time,


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I saw the 4 Opterons and I heard they were being given away all to one person. Really? 4 cpus to *one* person?


I don't think you understand the point... It's to help someone get a 4P rig going. Having a rig with a single Opteron is pointless.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I don't think you understand the point... It's to help someone get a 4P rig going. Having a rig with a single Opteron is pointless.


I do understand the point. Could go to four people all planning on building a 4P rig. I wasn't expecting someone to run a 1P 6128 for folding or for regular use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> Those are for a 4p system which is why they should stay together and why the person who donated them asked for them to stay as a single prize.:


I know because I talked to the guy that donated it. I realize he asked to be donated all 4 to one person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Well one 8 core 2ghz cpu is rather useless for folding. It's best that'd they'd go together since that'd build a pretty solid 4p rig.
> Tho, those should definitely go to someone dedicated to the team or the very least the science and would actually put them to use for folding.


I thought a 6128 was a more modern 8 core. It seems equivalent to a Phenom II X6. Regardless, I would hope the people getting these prizes would put them towards folding. That's what I would do if I won anything. Technically each person that received a 6128 could put it towards building their 4P. I just figured that it could award more people than less (since I'm not sure how many prizes we are actually giving out since no one is updating OP). And I am aware that Scuba stated he wanted them all to be given rather than individualized.

Just to point it out, it's completely unnecessary for multiple people to reply to me to tell me the exact same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> though its called gpu tracker, its smp also


What? The link goes to a program called fahtracker...


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Just to point it out, it's completely unnecessary for multiple people to reply to me to tell me the exact same thing.


This is OCN we take a lot of things to the extreme.


----------



## mingqi53

Since my post got buried, what site are you all using to track stats?

I'm using the foldathon user website http://folding.axihub.ca/foldathon.php and my start/finish/total numbers aren't changing :\


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> *Since my post got buried*


This tends to happen. A lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> what site are you all using to track stats?


Track stats as in CC, or just personal stats?

https://sites.google.com/site/chimpchallenge/home Just happened to have this in my history.

Also, can anyone tell me why I *cannot* find a PPGA478 CPU Cooler? Do they not exist?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Those are foldathon stats, that only updates during a foldathon.

478 It is a rather ancient socket, doubt there'd reallly be many options. You could probably mod a H60 or something to fit the mount.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> This tends to happen. A lot.
> Track stats as in CC, or just personal stats?
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/chimpchallenge/home Just happened to have this in my history.


Ah I should've specified, I meant personal stats so I could compare with other active folding OCNers. Kind of like Axi's website, but with updates


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Those are foldathon stats, that only updates during a foldathon.
> 
> 478 It is a rather ancient socket, doubt there'd reallly be many options. You could probably mod a H60 or something to fit the mount.


Yeah I have a SpinQ I'm not using. I was thinking I might be able to get it mounted some way or another. Good find though, only $10.


----------



## Biorganic

Do we need to submit proof of participation for prize eligibility?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Do we need to submit proof of participation for prize eligibility?


Not as far as I know (in the OP, it mentions what they tried last year, and that they're making it less complicated this year). Just fold for team 37726 (OCN)


----------



## H-man

I need to changer my folding name I think.
In other news, the GTS 450 is still chugging away at 81C once I switch to windows classic theme.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> *I'm using an old client for systems older than 98. Otherwise, why do they provide them for download?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why...
> 
> *DIVORCE HER*


That would be v5 or v4 probably. They don't distribute units on OSes older than Win XP anymore (Or GPU units on UNIX). No clue why they still have it listed but it doesn't work. The P3 wouldn't be able to really do anything either, maybe <50 PPD on unicore if it even gets the absolute deadline.

It says that you need XP on their site (look at Stanfords' requirements)


----------



## tmontney

Right, of course. You need XP at minimum to run their 6.23 client. Naturally I assumed when they have a legacy page for older clients that it would function correctly. If these clients truly do not work (despite being an older version) and you really need XP at minimum, *WHY* distribute the old clients? It's just a waste of bandwidth (and confusing to your folders).

I wasn't expecting to get much at all out of a P3. Just figured I'd try for fun and see what happened. The client is quite buggy (perhaps due to 98). Often the main window results in multiple errors and won't open. Sometimes the configure window won't open (opens and closes quickly). When everything is "working", it assigns the work server an address of 0.0.0.0. Perhaps if I could change that... Well, I'm not gonna work on it any further.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Right, of course. You need XP at minimum to run their 6.23 client. Naturally I assumed when they have a legacy page for older clients that it would function correctly. If these clients truly do not work (despite being an older version) and you really need XP at minimum, *WHY* distribute the old clients? It's just a waste of bandwidth (and confusing to your folders).


Lol, yeah. That is if things are logical


----------



## Disturbed117

Sigh


----------



## PR-Imagery

Someone posted a install method for mixing AMD and nvidia cards, what was it?
Can't seem to find that post


----------



## H-man

I wonder if this xbox 360 PSU would be able to power up a GPU or two.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> I wonder if this xbox 360 PSU would be able to power up a GPU or two.


Thinking of directly wiring it to the GPUs? Depends on the 360 power brick you have. Older ones have more wattage. Let me know how it goes. This definitely interests me.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> That's because I went mad and spammed threads in almost every forum.


Are you better now?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Most who are interested in prizes will be checking the prize thread anyway.


I don't doubt this...OCN'ers have been very vocal in the March FaT thread asking for a prize award list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> As for your donations, axi will be doing a two-level prize draw - one for all Folders, and another for "premier" Folders (premier has yet to be defined). However, when I drew prizes, I allowed donors to specify the requirements themselves - dunno if it's come up for axi yet, but remind him of that if he seems hesitant.


I didn't care how my four 6128's were given out...but that they *NEED* to be given out as a set of four and not busted up in pairs. Hopefully the two coordinators aren't thinking of busting the set up!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going to call ms....as my Xbox is screwed. If they want to charge me to fix it, depending on the amount I might open it myself lol


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> *I saw the 4 Opterons and I heard they were being given away all to one person. Really? 4 cpus to one person?* These prizes need to be split up like you said.
> This old Dimension [4100] doesn't really have much of a GPU (even for its time). The pIII is probably the only thing that'll be able to contribute. I'll check it out though, thanks.


I disagree...especially since I'm donating them. I would really like someone to commit to buying a 4P board; and since the chips are so cheap (~$35/ea), anyone can go out and buy them so there shouldn't be any beef. Two 6128's will get to the -bigadv threshold, but the four of them together is the icing and the cake.


----------



## $ilent

A amd 6128 cpu is $35?


----------



## scubadiver59

Finally...4mil!!!

Date of last work unit 2013-04-20 10:14:16
Total score 4339157
Overall rank (if points are combined) 9735 of 1685592
Active clients (within 50 days) 23
Active clients (within 7 days) 8


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> A amd 6128 cpu is $35?


Was when I bought them!











And still are...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-6128-2-GHz-Eight-Core-OS6128WKT8EGO-Processor-DEAL-/171025107813?pt=CPUs&hash=item27d1e40b65


----------



## scubadiver59

And speaking of 4P systems...what's with the 6166 HE CPU's? What's so hot about these chips compared to the ES versions? I did some research over @ the [H]ard Forum when I was setting up my 4P 6176 system and there was a lot of talk about the HE chips and overclocks.

While I was also there, I saw that it was possible to overclock the 62xx series using the Turion Power Control...any one try this yet on OCN?


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I disagree...especially since I'm donating them. I would really like someone to commit to buying a 4P board; and since the chips are so cheap (~$35/ea), anyone can go out and buy them so there shouldn't be any beef. Two 6128's will get to the -bigadv threshold, but the four of them together is the icing and the cake.


I agree scuba, if I were to win those four chips I would abandon my intel 2p I want to build and I would throw together a 4P. Having just one chip really wouldn't do a whole lot for someone but put all four together and there could be a new 4p added to OCN's aresenal.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> A amd 6128 cpu is $35?


It's basically a 2GHz Phenom II X8


----------



## scubadiver59

996084.2 credits since Thursday night when I got back home and fired everything back up...not too shabby!

Also finally got an 8103!!

But now one of my 580s is getting all weird on me...


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Was when I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still are...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-6128-2-GHz-Eight-Core-OS6128WKT8EGO-Processor-DEAL-/171025107813?pt=CPUs&hash=item27d1e40b65


I got my set for $25 each. To bad I bricked my board now I need a new bios chip to get it running.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> To bad I bricked my board now I need a new bios chip to get it running.


And pray tell...how did you manage to do that?


----------



## LarsL

It took real talent so tear from H told me.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Since my post got buried, what site are you all using to track stats?
> 
> I'm using the foldathon user website http://folding.axihub.ca/foldathon.php and my start/finish/total numbers aren't changing :\


this is what I use

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/individual_list.php?s=


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Was when I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still are...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-6128-2-GHz-Eight-Core-OS6128WKT8EGO-Processor-DEAL-/171025107813?pt=CPUs&hash=item27d1e40b65


What a joke! Over hrer cheapest on ebay they cost over 100 quid, and its 60 quid minimum to buy one from usa.

How much ppd does 4 of those 6128s get?


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey good news guys, my PPD finally reached over 10K on my CPU! dont know why it took this long but it finally did thanks guys!


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Was when I bought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still are...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-6128-2-GHz-Eight-Core-OS6128WKT8EGO-Processor-DEAL-/171025107813?pt=CPUs&hash=item27d1e40b65


I can tell I need to call you when I am ready to build my big rigs.


----------



## dman811

Four Opteron's would be insane to win. If it were just one, you might as well just put it in a file server or even a medium sized 2-3 game game server. I feel that we should be able to specify how prizes are divided up, but if that isn't the case then I am perfectly fine with it.

Throughout this CC I have put up 27,801 Points, so in the next three days I am hoping for around ~10K more.


----------



## $ilent

^ Its alright those cpus being 35dollars each, the motherboards cost over $500


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> though its called gpu tracker, its smp also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? The link goes to a program called fahtracker...
Click to expand...

actually the program is called FAH GPU Tracker V2, and i thought i dont have to type the whole name, just the 'GPU' title which may be misleading you, since youve said that you dont have much of gpu in that pc, and client does smp folding also..

but nevermind....


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I can tell I need to call you when I am ready to build my big rigs.


No...call one of the other 4P folders....I'm still a relative n00b...but at least I haven't bricked my board yet!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Didh't yours catch fire or something?


----------



## scubadiver59

And a strange thing with HFM just caught my eye...note how HFM is reporting that I haven't folded or completed any WUs on my 3770k. Yet, it's tracking, logging, and I'm getting no errors.



Anyone else see this?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I disagree...especially since I'm donating them. I would really like someone to commit to buying a 4P board; and since the chips are so cheap (~$35/ea), anyone can go out and buy them so there shouldn't be any beef. Two 6128's will get to the -bigadv threshold, but the four of them together is the icing and the cake.


inb4 I've already explained myself three times. I thought we were talking about higher-end opterons ($200 ea). They're really only $30-$50 ea. Again I don't see the point of everyone replying to me since I've already explained myself multiple times...

And I'm fully aware you donated them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Four Opteron's would be insane to win. If it were just one, you might as well just put it in a file server or even a medium sized 2-3 game game server. I feel that we should be able to specify how prizes are divided up, but if that isn't the case then I am perfectly fine with it.


Expect at least 5 replies explaining the same thing. You should take a look at my post as I said the same thing. I doubt they'll be split up.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> No...call one of the other 4P folders....I'm still a relative n00b...but at least I haven't bricked my board yet!


The key word is YET


----------



## tmontney

Decided to put the wheels on my HAF which propped it up (especially considering I have a 120mm mounted on a floor of the case). Seems to improved the CPU temp a few degrees Celsius.


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 
> 
> And a strange thing with HFM just caught my eye...note how HFM is reporting that I haven't folded or completed any WUs on my 3770k. Yet, it's tracking, logging, and I'm getting no errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this?


yep, im getting it also, but in legacy client, not in v7 client though, and for gpu, not smp

the client immediately deletes log after the WU is finished, but youll find it if you pull out the stats in HFM

its doing the job, just pokes us a little bit while at it


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I disagree...especially since I'm donating them. I would really like someone to commit to buying a 4P board; and since the chips are so cheap (~$35/ea), anyone can go out and buy them so there shouldn't be any beef. Two 6128's will get to the -bigadv threshold, but the four of them together is the icing and the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 I've already explained myself three times. I thought we were talking about higher-end opterons ($200 ea). They're really only $30-$50 ea. Again I don't see the point of everyone replying to me since I've already explained myself multiple times...
> 
> And I'm fully aware you donated them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Four Opteron's would be insane to win. If it were just one, you might as well just put it in a file server or even a medium sized 2-3 game game server. I feel that we should be able to specify how prizes are divided up, but if that isn't the case then I am perfectly fine with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expect at least 5 replies explaining the same thing. You should take a look at my post as I said the same thing. I doubt they'll be split up.
Click to expand...

I wasn't replying directly to you, I was just in general saying that a single Opteron would be useless for folding. I am sure that more people are going to comment on your post, possibly pages after it, but people read certain things and reply to them as the see fit, and not in a logical way every time. That's how a lot of forums I have been a part of work.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey good news guys, my PPD finally reached over 10K on my CPU! dont know why it took this long but it finally did thanks guys!


Maybe you started getting bonus's, it takes 10 WU's to get them, look at your EOC "HERE"


----------



## dman811

Just a question here. In the older revisions we were able to select SMP in the configure>slots tab. Did they combine SMP and CPU into one like I see in the most current version or is there some other factor in that?


----------



## $ilent

Still debating wether to give my google nexus 7 tab away as a prize or keep using it as a doorstop.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Using it as a doorstop would be silly.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wasn't replying directly to you, I was just in general saying that a single Opteron would be useless for folding. I am sure that more people are going to comment on your post, possibly pages after it, but people read certain things and reply to them as the see fit, and not in a logical way every time. That's how a lot of forums I have been a part of work.


Doesn't matter that you were replying to me. You didn't need to. Fact is you said mostly what I just said. I was then pointing out that I had just gone over this with three others (and jokingly that you might get flooded with replies).

True, not everyone gets one reply as they should. But I figured I should point out the issue is resolved and I don't need more replies. It doesn't change the fact that it gets annoying and that it's unnecessary to keep replying to me explaining what has already been explained. This type of thing is rampant on YouTube (as that's my primary area). I'd hate to see it happen more often here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Still debating wether to give my google nexus 7 tab away as a prize or keep using it as a doorstop.


Give it to me - and I'll do wonders to it (root, etc







)


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Give it to me - and I'll do wonders to it (root, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You could use it as a cutting board


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> You could use it as a cutting board


That's where the Gorilla Glass comes in. Extra durability


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> You could use it as a cutting board


Nexus 7 is a beast of a tablet.
What tablets do u guys have and/or why are you guys saying that?

Please don't say iPaid too much


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Never said that it wasn't and I'm pretty sure tmontney was joking as well. I have an iPad 3rd.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Never said that it wasn't and I'm pretty sure tmontney was joking as well. I have an iPad 3rd.


I know like nothing of tablets (other than the iPad). Of course I'm joking lol.


----------



## Ergates

...and I've just gone above 3 million. Chuffed!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nexus 7 is a beast of a tablet.
> What tablets do u guys have and/or why are you guys saying that?
> 
> Please don't say iPaid too much


I have the Asus Transformer Prime with the keyboard dock. Pretty much replaced my laptop


----------



## DustDevil

I have never owned a Tablet before......well I take that back the wife has a Kindle Fire but I never messed around with it. Now if I could only monitor FAH with an app that would be nice.


----------



## $ilent

Its garbage this nexus 7 tablet. Typing on it is impossible, auto corrrect always suggests stupid words, with it off it never seems to display what i type. Using internet on it is so painful, it just randomly closes, gets errors, closes then opens up a different tab from my favourites.

I hate ythis tablet, its like my galaxy s2 phone. (PoS). Cant wait for that contract to end im off back to iphone, least my battery didnt drain like 3% an hour whilst doing nothing while in airplane mode.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No hate but for those reasons I bought an iPad and the display. No problem with my Android phone though.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> This tends to happen. A lot.
> Track stats as in CC, or just personal stats?
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/chimpchallenge/home Just happened to have this in my history.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me why I *cannot* find a PPGA478 CPU Cooler? Do they not exist?


Lots of 478 coolers here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008000%20600035326&IsNodeId=1&name=Socket%20478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its garbage this nexus 7 tablet. Typing on it is impossible, auto corrrect always suggests stupid words, with it off it never seems to display what i type. Using internet on it is so painful, it just randomly closes, gets errors, closes then opens up a different tab from my favourites.
> 
> I hate ythis tablet, its like my galaxy s2 phone. (PoS). Cant wait for that contract to end im off back to iphone, least my battery didnt drain like 3% an hour whilst doing nothing while in airplane mode.


I have been looking for a S2 for a bit now. Let me know when your contract is up and if the phone is unlocked for other carriers I may be interested! I am still using my S1! I love my S1 but it is starting to show its age.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its garbage this nexus 7 tablet. Typing on it is impossible, auto correct always suggests stupid words, *with it off it never seems to display what i type*. Using internet on it is so painful, it just randomly closes, gets errors, closes then opens up a different tab from my favourites.
> 
> I hate ythis tablet, its like my galaxy s2 phone. (PoS). Cant wait for that contract to end im off back to iphone, least my battery didnt drain like 3% an hour whilst doing nothing while in airplane mode.


If it did display what you typed when it was "off" I would be mildly surprised!


----------



## $ilent

Ah its got ages on the contract yet, ill prob just use it as a paperweight









I mean typing is crap on it in other words, i try type a sentence look up and its nothing like what i am clicking.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I had a Playbook once, that I won in a BB programming contest. Until it ran into battery trouble and wouldn't charge; stupid bug. Can't charge 'cause it won't turn on, won't turn on 'cause the battery is dead...


----------



## Erick Silver

Well is it still under warranty? My S1 got loads better after rooting and roming to ICS.


----------



## $ilent

Still under warranty, evem got virgin insurance on it. It is rooted and running ics, still bag o crap though lol


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL


----------



## $ilent

Everything seems like a chore on android, never feltlikethat on my old iphone 3gs. Wish i still had that


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I had a Playbook once, that I won in a BB programming contest. Until it ran into battery trouble and wouldn't charge; stupid bug. Can't charge 'cause it won't turn on, won't turn on 'cause the battery is dead...


You should call it the paradox book


----------



## PR-Imagery

I guess whoever designed it thought it'd be a brilliant idea; very common issue.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its garbage this nexus 7 tablet. Typing on it is impossible, auto corrrect always suggests stupid words, with it off it never seems to display what i type. Using internet on it is so painful, it just randomly closes, gets errors, closes then opens up a different tab from my favourites.
> 
> I hate ythis tablet, its like my galaxy s2 phone. (PoS). Cant wait for that contract to end im off back to iphone, least my battery didnt drain like 3% an hour whilst doing nothing while in airplane mode.


sigh...

Just an FYI:
1. You can replace your battery. Lithium batteries degrade over time - have fun on the locked iPhones








2. Pure ICS or JB drain more battery, due to the lack of power saving
3. You're properly on a leak - my dad on ICS has 0 problems with his S2 - I had the S1 and that had no problems (unless I incurred them) and finally my S3 is rock stable and solid - iPhone users get jealous when I whip out my Logitech keyboard and type via OTG on it








4. Just because you rooted etc, doesn't mean you're going to change the phone's specs


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I guess whoever designed it thought it'd be a brilliant idea; very common issue.


Very much like the Euro.

Thank this man


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sigh...
> 
> Just an FYI:
> 1. You can replace your battery. Lithium batteries degrade over time - have fun on the locked iPhones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Pure ICS or JB drain more battery, due to the lack of power saving
> 3. You're properly on a leak - my dad on ICS has 0 problems with his S2 - I had the S1 and that had no problems (unless I incurred them) and finally my S3 is rock stable and solid - iPhone users get jealous when I whip out my Logitech keyboard and type via OTG on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Just because you rooted etc, doesn't mean you're going to change the phone's specs


1. Lithium batteries do not degrade in the space of 12 months. Also locked iphone? Google `iphone jailbreak'.
2. I have rootes the phone, its now running siyah kernel.
3. On a leak? Not sure what that is.
4. So your saying the phone is always going to be crap in other words, no matter how many times i root it.


----------



## CudaBoy71

So are we winning?


----------



## $ilent

No lol getting creamed we were 6th last time I checked.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*
> 
> So are we winning?




Let's start with not dropping all the bottom shall we?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 1. Lithium batteries do not degrade in the space of 12 months. Also locked iphone? Google `iphone jailbreak'.
> 2. I have rootes the phone, its now running siyah kernel.
> 3. On a leak? Not sure what that is.
> 4. So your saying the phone is always going to be crap in other words, no matter how many times i root it.


I don't want to go too off-topic...but there's a few things:
1. Yes they do - I have first hand experience with lithium batteries degrading. Life expectancy of them drops with every charge they have - Long story short: in a year time that 100% will be your old 85%.
2-3. Have you modified anything else of the phone?
4. Yeah you know rooting is just UNLOCKING the phone - but it seems to me that you've done more than that, as PURE ICS doesn't run on Samsung phone out of the factory








5. Jailbreaking is illegal, as that's getting paid apps for free - rooting is unlocking the phones potential (you choose what you want to do with YOUR device)
6. PM me if you want to continue this chat - I know quite a few things about the Samsung phones...


----------



## $ilent

Jailbreaking isnt illegal?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Decaying capacity of the li-ion battery actually depends on the quality. I still get around 10-11hrs of usage from my iPad whereas my Dell battery was dead after a year. There are going to be people who like to overclock, root and mod their tablets and phone. That's fine and all, but there are also people that like to enjoy their product for what it was intended to do without breaking their head over countless of issues, even at the cost of being restricted with respect to modding the device. Both have a market...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Jailbreaking isnt illegal?


It IS ILLEGAL in the USA.
I see it as illegal in any country as it is piracy of paid apps. Ie stolen goods - like Pirate Bay etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Decaying capacity of the li-ion battery actually depends on the quality. I still get around 10-11hrs of usage from my iPad whereas my Dell battery was dead after a year. There are going to be people who like to overclock, root and mod their tablets and phone. That's fine and all, but there are also people that like to enjoy their product for what it was intended to do without breaking their head over countless of issues, even at the cost of being restricted with respect to modding the device. Both have a market...


That's a very valid point - but I never said stock S3 roms aren't good are they?
Just that rooting gives me more capabilities of my phone (overclocking it, getting superior audio code for the DAC inside it etc) - it is my choice if I want to exploit those goodnesses found in the phone or not.
But out the box - the ROMs that run on it (derived from Android) are absolutely brilliant (they are NOW, in the past - back with the S1 and froyo, they were horrible)


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah its got ages on the contract yet, ill prob just use it as a paperweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I mean typing is crap on it in other words*, i try type a sentence look up and its nothing like what i am clicking.


Lost in translation ....funny thing the English language...uh...the American language...uh...languages.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It IS ILLEGAL in the USA.
> I see it as illegal in any country as it is piracy of paid apps. Ie stolen goods - like Pirate Bay etc.


I don't believe it is illegal in the US. IIRC Apple went though loads of crap when jailbreaking first started and apple lost as it was considered legal or something to that effect.

Plus jailbreaking doesn't really have anything to do with piracy. That's like saying installing a torrent client is illegal as it allows you to download illegal content.


----------



## Kevdog

I have a Toshiba Thrive 10" that was running a stock ICS and it was total crap... super slow, Angry Birds would freeze and it would kick me off the internet constantly, I rooted it to a custom rom of Jelly Bean and BAM!!! It works 10x better... just my


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It IS ILLEGAL in the USA.
> I see it as illegal in any country as it is piracy of paid apps. Ie stolen goods - like Pirate Bay etc.
> That's a very valid point - but I never said stock S3 roms aren't good are they?
> Just that rooting gives me more capabilities of my phone (overclocking it, getting superior audio code for the DAC inside it etc) - it is my choice if I want to exploit those goodnesses found in the phone or not.
> But out the box - the ROMs that run on it (derived from Android) are absolutely brilliant (they are NOW, in the past - back with the S1 and froyo, they were horrible)


Yes, it's your choice to do that. Personally I like overclocking my 2600K to 5.2GHz and installing Linux, modifying it and playing with power user stuff. For my tablet I find it absolutely pointless. I like iOS over Android since it just works flawless, works perfect with my university courses and has a great display and service. I have enough reasons why to me the iPad was the superior tablet at the time (not a mindless consumer). It's basically that iOS is tailored for a restricted range of devices, Android is not. Granted you are restricted, I don't perceive that as a minus since excessive freedom can in a certain way restrict you as well. I can also imagine why people dislike the iOS ecosystem.


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its garbage this nexus 7 tablet. Typing on it is impossible, auto corrrect always suggests stupid words, with it off it never seems to display what i type. Using internet on it is so painful, it just randomly closes, gets errors, closes then opens up a different tab from my favourites.
> 
> I hate ythis tablet, its like my galaxy s2 phone. (PoS). Cant wait for that contract to end im off back to iphone, least my battery didnt drain like 3% an hour whilst doing nothing while in airplane mode.


custom rom?

edit : sry, refresh page, got it


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just a question here. In the older revisions we were able to select SMP in the configure>slots tab. Did they combine SMP and CPU into one like I see in the most current version or is there some other factor in that?


it says smp and cpu, and assigns it to smp, but it works the same, at least it did for me


----------



## Tenchuu

After going with a custom ROM, i will never buy another portable device that isn't doesn't support operating system upgradibility. I love my old Samsung galaxy S rocking 4.2.2 overclocked and undervolted. It actually runs more reliably than my S3 with task 650.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just a question here. In the older revisions we were able to select SMP in the configure>slots tab. Did they combine SMP and CPU into one like I see in the most current version or is there some other factor in that?
> 
> 
> 
> it says smp and cpu, and assigns it to smp, but it works the same, at least it did for me
Click to expand...

I don't see SMP in here anywhere? Am I missing something?


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't see SMP in here anywhere? Am I missing something?


ah i thought you ask for the old ones.. 2.40am here sry..

yeah the v7 client has only cpu label, but its the same thing..
Quote:


> In the case of multi-core processors, the SMP architecture applies to the cores, treating them as separate processors.


----------



## dman811

Oh ok, thank you. I have the latest version that has SMP as an option on my main rig, but since that is locked away in a safe, I don't have access to it, so I didn't know if it had to be for a quad core or higher processor to have the SMP option.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> After going with a custom ROM, i will never buy another portable device that isn't doesn't support operating system upgradibility. I love my old Samsung galaxy S rocking 4.2.2 overclocked and undervolted. It actually runs more reliably than my S3 with task 650.


Which ROM?
PS. one cannot OC and UV a ROM - it is either one or the other. Especially seeing as you're running on a single CPU - On the S3 however, you could UV one CPU and OC the other.


----------



## bfromcolo

01:05:35:WARNING:Exception: 8:127.0.0.1: Send error: 10053: An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine.

What does this mean? Is it bad? I terminated the browser control and started the advanced control, is that the connection its not happy about?

Seems to be folding fine, both CPU and GPU are crunching away.


----------



## H-man

My TPF is now over 11 minuets on a WU where it was previously 6. Any ideas? It is a 8071 WU.


----------



## Asustweaker

Been out scouting the flooding around my lovely, wet city. How is everything on the CC front?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Been out scouting the flooding around my lovely, wet city. How is everything on the CC front?


Lol what? Where do you live? How much flooding? Take pics









It's about time I got some pics up. Not entirely easy since I haven't had my iPhone for quite a while. What I used to take most of my pics.

Main PC.





P4 machine that folds too. Popped in my spinQ that I couldn't use in any other system. It's basically just sitting on top without much to strap it in. Dropped idle temps about 10-15C. Currently overclocking it but not sure how far I'll get.


----------



## Asustweaker

took a lot of pics. will upload a few. I live just north of chicago, go 6" of rain in 18 hrs. They had to re-reverse the chicago and des-plaines rivers.

There is still so many roads that are closed and impassable.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> took a lot of pics. will upload a few. I live just north of chicago, go 6" of rain in 18 hrs. They had to re-reverse the chicago and des-plaines rivers.
> 
> There is still so many roads that are closed and impassable.


Send some of that to drought plagued Colorado, we need it. Fire season is right around the corner.


----------



## Jimbags

have a few spare parts would it even be worth folding a Pentium D 925? any idea of ppd would use mobo graphics so prob not worth it to just fold on cpu?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> have a few spare parts would it even be worth folding a Pentium D 925? any idea of ppd would use mobo graphics so prob not worth it to just fold on cpu?


I was folding for 2 weeks on an Atom until last night when the HDD temps got way out of hand. If it gets decent PPD, which I consider to be over 200 at the moment without having access to my main rig.


----------



## Asustweaker

Here's a couple pics.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> have a few spare parts would it even be worth folding a Pentium D 925? any idea of ppd would use mobo graphics so prob not worth it to just fold on cpu?


I was getting ~300 PPD on my P4 2.8 HT. Figuring that a Pentium D is essentially two P4s on the same chip (assuming it's one of those original Pentium D's), you might get like 500 or 600? If you can OC, all the better. I am getting 1,500 at least on my OC'd Sempron. If these parts are just sitting, you might as well put them to use (if you don't mind extra wattage being used). Can't say how efficient it'll be.

@ pictures: You could practically go swimming... And to think that's not even 90-100 miles from me.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Here's a couple pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: holy flood


Holy [email protected]#$ that's some water.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> have a few spare parts would it even be worth folding a Pentium D 925? any idea of ppd would use mobo graphics so prob not worth it to just fold on cpu?


Not worth the power.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I was getting ~300 PPD on my P4 2.8 HT. Figuring that a Pentium D is essentially two P4s on the same chip (assuming it's one of those original Pentium D's), you might get like 500 or 600? If you can OC, all the better. I am getting 1,500 at least on my OC'd Sempron. If these parts are just sitting, you might as well put them to use (if you don't mind extra wattage being used). Can't say how efficient it'll be.
> 
> @ pictures: You could practically go swimming... And to think that's not even 90-100 miles from me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Holy [email protected]#$ that's some water.


ya man, It's been a crazy week.

This is out my back balcony. should be my back yard.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Here's a couple pics.


Holy ^@&%$ as well!

Just think if that was mineral oil how you could just drop your PC in it and OC it to the max. :O


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I was getting ~300 PPD on my P4 2.8 HT. Figuring that a Pentium D is essentially two P4s on the same chip (assuming it's one of those original Pentium D's), you might get like 500 or 600? If you can OC, all the better. I am getting 1,500 at least on my OC'd Sempron. If these parts are just sitting, you might as well put them to use (if you don't mind extra wattage being used). Can't say how efficient it'll be.
> 
> @ pictures: You could practically go swimming... And to think that's not even 90-100 miles from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Holy [email protected]#$ that's some water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya man, It's been a crazy week.
> 
> This is out my back balcony. should be my back yard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: flood
Click to expand...

I was about to say that you earned a free swimming pool, but then I thought about what might be in there. Don't want you being eaten by any backyard water monsters, so we better get Jeremy Wade out there!


----------



## dman811

As far as folding goes, I will be dropping another ~3K in about 3 hours give or take. Kevdog's Law nearly claimed the EmuPAD's hard drive, and did claim its fan. Replacing that tomorrow should be fairly interesting.


----------



## Kevdog

Whats a "EmuPAD" ??


----------



## H-man

A netbook.


----------



## dman811

It's a netbook listed in my sig rigs. The thing sucks, but it works for the purpose of emulators.


----------



## bfromcolo

03:00:51:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unable to pinpoint NaN - likely to be non-deterministic, dumping results
03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: NaNs detected in positions.0 0
03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
03:00:52:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
03:00:52:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7662 run:21 clone:10 gen:94 core:0x17 unit:0x0000009eff3d483551391fabaccf570c

Just got this on my 7850. The CPU still is folding fine. I just replaced my mobo and CPU, and overclocked the FX-6300 to 4.4. I have not overclocked the GPU, and it has worked fine for numerous WUs. Is this a sign of an unstable CPU overclock?


----------



## Scvhero

how many days until the end of CC? i wonder what my electric bill is gonna be







lol been folding on 2 pcs


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> how many days until the end of CC? i wonder what my electric bill is gonna be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol been folding on 2 pcs


Ends Tuesday I believe, here try this http://www.electricity-usage.com/Electricity-Usage-Calculator.aspx?Device=&Watts=1000&CostPerKWH=0.30&HoursPerDay=24


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 03:00:51:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unable to pinpoint NaN - likely to be non-deterministic, dumping results
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: NaNs detected in positions.0 0
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
> 03:00:52:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7662 run:21 clone:10 gen:94 core:0x17 unit:0x0000009eff3d483551391fabaccf570c
> 
> Just got this on my 7850. The CPU still is folding fine. I just replaced my mobo and CPU, and overclocked the FX-6300 to 4.4. I have not overclocked the GPU, and it has worked fine for numerous WUs. Is this a sign of an unstable CPU overclock?


That's a bad OC, drop the core down and don't bother with OCing memory, put the core as high as possibly stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> how many days until the end of CC? i wonder what my electric bill is gonna be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol been folding on 2 pcs


Countdown on the OP- 64 hours of CC left.


----------



## Jimbags

yeah my power bill gonna be crazy lol. for a good cause tho. wow tgats alot of water. when having a deisel pays off. with a mechanical fuel pump and a snorkel for air intake can pretty much run underwater


----------



## Scvhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ends Tuesday I believe, here try this http://www.electricity-usage.com/Electricity-Usage-Calculator.aspx?Device=&Watts=1000&CostPerKWH=0.30&HoursPerDay=24


cool post makes me want to get a kill-a-watt meter and see what my pcs are really using


----------



## Chooofoojoo

*5 Million Points!*









Very happy to have been able to contribute to the 'Challenge this year! I hope Stanford enjoys this weeks boost in output as much as our electricity companies have!

Edited for grammar... sigh


----------



## Scvhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> *5 Million Points!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy to have been able to contribute to the 'Challenge this year! I hope Stanford enjoys this weeks boost in output as much as our electricity companies have!
> 
> Edited for grammar... sigh


GRATZ!







keep up the good work. how much ppd do u get from ur sig rig?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> GRATZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work. how much ppd do u get from ur sig rig?


Most of the challenge I was putting out around ~100k PPD. Did some optimization and am now pulling ~144K PPD. All in windows, using V7.2.9. Couple of days left, hoping to eek out every last point out of all this electricity!

For Science!


----------



## ZDngrfld

My last month's electric bill was $272.82 for a 800sqft apartment. Pretty sure the power company thinks I'm growing weed...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Or you just like to bake a lot


----------



## Scvhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Most of the challenge I was putting out around ~100k PPD. Did some optimization and am now pulling ~144K PPD. All in windows, using V7.2.9. Couple of days left, hoping to eek out every last point out of all this electricity!
> 
> For Science!


wow thats crazy i have been pushin a total of 25k ish from [email protected] and [email protected] but ur rights its all for saving lives


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> My last month's electric bill was $272.82 for a 800sqft apartment. Pretty sure the power company thinks I'm growing weed...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Or you just like to bake a lot


Hee hee, that second quote can be interpreted multiple ways, especially on 4/20.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Well I did just finish baking this cake


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did just finish baking this cake


Actually looks delicious.









Enjoy it man!


----------



## cam51037

Well my points are still rolling in. Had some troubles earlier today with my computer, but should have it all fixed up.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> My last month's electric bill was $272.82 for a 800sqft apartment. Pretty sure the power company thinks I'm growing weed...


Well it is 4/20....


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> My last month's electric bill was $272.82 for a 800sqft apartment. Pretty sure the power company thinks I'm growing weed...


It's just a matter of time before they ask for a sample of your product.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> That's a bad OC, drop the core down and don't bother with OCing memory, put the core as high as possibly stable.
> Countdown on the OP- 64 hours of CC left.


Well I was afraid of that. Running 4.4 at 1.35v passed Prime for 10 minutes. Reset to stock to finish these units.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well I was afraid of that. Running 4.4 at 1.35v *passed Prime for 10 minutes*. Reset to stock to finish these units.


It could pass Prime95, IBT, LinX, etc. nonstop for _days_ and still fail at folding.


----------



## mironccr345

Dali


----------



## Deadboy90

Da da da daaaaaaa! Me and my 6850's are back up folding! Ill save us from being last place in the contest!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Most of the challenge I was putting out around ~100k PPD. Did some optimization and am now pulling ~144K PPD. All in windows, using V7.2.9. Couple of days left, hoping to eek out every last point out of all this electricity!
> 
> For Science!


----------



## labnjab

My rigs are still working hard. I've managed to put out almost 900k points for the cc so far so I should have well over a million by the end. I also rolled over 20 million last night.

I finally got my big ac going so now the room is 65F instead of 85F. I so want to get my 570s added to the loop because they throw out some serious heat into the room. Its my next project that I'm saving up for and I want to get it done by summer so I can continue to fold 24/7 on my gpus without being able to fry an egg on the back of the pc, lol. One question, do my 570 classifieds take the same block as a reference 570?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 03:00:51:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unable to pinpoint NaN - likely to be non-deterministic, dumping results
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: NaNs detected in positions.0 0
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
> 03:00:52:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
> 03:00:52:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7662 run:21 clone:10 gen:94 core:0x17 unit:0x0000009eff3d483551391fabaccf570c
> 
> Just got this on my 7850. The CPU still is folding fine. I just replaced my mobo and CPU, and overclocked the FX-6300 to 4.4. I have not overclocked the GPU, and it has worked fine for numerous WUs. Is this a sign of an unstable CPU overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad OC, drop the core down and don't bother with OCing memory, put the core as high as possibly stable.
> Countdown on the OP- 64 hours of CC left.
Click to expand...

It's not necessarily due to an OC: my 8350 and my two 7950s are NOT OC'd and I got the same failure. I had some power fluctuations during a thunderstorm, no UPS but I am on power strips, and I had failures on both GPUs and the CPU. So you can't necessarily say it's solely due to an high OC.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> how many days until the end of CC? i wonder what my electric bill is gonna be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol been folding on 2 pcs


I can't help you out there..i'm only folding on four machines, monitoring from my gaming machine,running an portable A/C in the room that has the four machines, and *ALSO* running my regular A/C. So, no telling what your, or *MY*, electricity bill will be like...but it will probably be higher than normal.


----------



## Hawk777th

Was away from house and windows restarted my compy grr! Firing her back up!


----------



## _TRU_

bak!
long weekend









here's me:


running 2x 460's & my 2500k


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Was away from house and windows restarted my compy grr! Firing her back up!


Disable those OS and AV updates during FaT's and CC's...that happened to me during the FaT in March. I wasn't too happy...


----------



## scubadiver59

MMmm...mmm...mmm...cold pizza and a Coke (outta beer) at 0500 on a Sunday morning. MMmm...mmm...good!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Stroopwafel @ 1103


----------



## scubadiver59

And back on subject...another 8103, that's two in a row, for another 639753k (401326 credit) PPD! Yeeha!!!









Really got to get some 2 or 4GB RAM to swap out for these 8GB boards I'm using so I can push my OC a little more. Hit 687,788 PPD on that last 8103, for 410,762 credit, but with the lighter boards I may just be able to crack that 700k barrier.

Five million...here I come...at 6m EST.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Disable those OS and AV updates during FaT's and CC's...that happened to me during the FaT in March. I wasn't too happy...


Just set fah to auto load during CC and FaT on my computers that always fold they are always set to auto load have a fahcontrol shortcut in the startup folder.


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Or you just like to bake a lot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did just finish baking this cake


Sir Bake-a-lot


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh ok, thank you.


np any time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ..on my main rig, but since that is locked away in a safe, I don't have access to it..


erm









im afraid even to ask


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> im afraid even to ask


To bastardize a quote from the Abbot & Costello movies, "He was a 'baaaad' boy"!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











And that video brings back memories...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Crappy photo



And rotated 90deg...


----------



## martinhal

Stupid question. I am not a registered participant but have been folding at around 120ppd the last few day. Do the points count towards a the Chimp Challenge for OCN ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

If you entered team number 37726, then it is otherwise. Nope


----------



## Wheezo

Yes, you are in the clear, and you will be in for the prizes as well. You're doing great this month, martin- 1.5 million is a great contribution for a single month!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Crappy photo
> 
> 
> 
> And rotated 90deg...


Grrrrr, stop teasing. Though, right now I just had some Shiner Bock and taste See's candy bar.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> If you entered team number 37726, then it is otherwise. Nope


I always fold for team 37726







How do I get into the Chimp team , for future reference. ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I always fold for team 37726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get into the Chimp team , for future reference. ?


If you fold for team 37726 you're already chimpin' for OCN


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I always fold for team 37726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get into the Chimp team , for future reference. ?


until this year you had to change your folding name, since this year, all you have to do is keep folding under 37726


----------



## ASSSETS

Anyone know why I have so low numbers? I fold on 1090 6 smp using v7 client with 90% execution cap.
I got this setup from [ORACLE] the SB-E -bigadv and -SMP guide. I know it is mainly for SB-E to make bigadv, but for that you need to use fah v6. I do v7 and have slot option max-size = small, but getting units that takes 3 days to finish with 9k credit. It is 3k ppd.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And speaking of 4P systems...what's with the 6166 HE CPU's? What's so hot about these chips compared to the ES versions? I did some research over @ the [H]ard Forum when I was setting up my 4P 6176 system and there was a lot of talk about the HE chips and overclocks.
> 
> While I was also there, I saw that it was possible to overclock the 62xx series using the Turion Power Control...any one try this yet on OCN?


HE chips runs slightly under their max voltage meaning you could increase it somewhat and therefor gain more OCing than on the locked, normal Optetons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Didh't yours catch fire or something?


amangs VRM's on his 4P board caught fire.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ^ Its alright those cpus being 35dollars each, the motherboards cost over $500


Atleast $650 for a new board, it's the biggest investment of a 4P.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> Anyone know why I have so low numbers? I fold on 1090 6 smp using v7 client with 90% execution cap.
> I got this setup from [ORACLE] the SB-E -bigadv and -SMP guide. I know it is mainly for SB-E to make bigadv, but for that you need to use fah v6. I do v7 and have slot option max-size = small, but getting units that takes 3 days to finish with 9k credit. It is 3k ppd.


Don't bother using any flags for the CPU SMP client, I don't and just take in work units as they come in, I'm currently folding a 7809 Work Unit atm, which is giving me 12K PPD, and yesterday I was folding a 8*** unit which was giving me 1.1K PPD and 3 days ago, it was folding a 7*** unit which gave me 18K PPD,


----------



## ASSSETS

OK, THANKS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

WAFFLES!
Thanks - I'm going to put some in the toast now for brunch


----------



## zodac

Did someone say waffles?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krista031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh ok, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> np any time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ..on my main rig, but since that is locked away in a safe, I don't have access to it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im afraid even to ask
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm just grounded until the end June for many reasons.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccdeal53*
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> Share a website with you ,
> 
> (redacted)
> 
> Believe you will love it.
> 
> We accept any form of payment.


Reported...

We've got to be able to ban by IP address or something?!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Probably has varying IP, but wow. He was only ccdeal*35 *when he posted the same crap in here like 4 days ago. Bots grow up so fast ... I guess


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Need better security verification on Sign Up on OCN I say.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Probably has varying IP, but wow. He was only ccdeal
> *35 *
> when he posted the same crap in here like 4 days ago. Bots grow up so fast ... I guess


Or he just flipped the numbers.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> MMmm...mmm...mmm...cold pizza and a Coke (outta beer) at 0500 on a Sunday morning. MMmm...mmm...good!


Beer?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And speaking of 4P systems...what's with the 6166 HE CPU's? What's so hot about these chips compared to the ES versions? I did some research over @ the [H]ard Forum when I was setting up my 4P 6176 system and there was a lot of talk about the HE chips and overclocks.
> 
> While I was also there, I saw that it was possible to overclock the 62xx series using the Turion Power Control...any one try this yet on OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> HE chips runs slightly under their max voltage meaning you could increase it somewhat and therefor gain more OCing than on the locked, normal Optetons.
Click to expand...

Thats a 1.8Ghz 12core. theoretically, what you're saying is, I could clock it up to say a 6180SE?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Or block a range of IPs. I know there are lists of known-bad addresses.

Also, just hit 400k points







and my P4 machine is up folding


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Doesn't help with people having a non static IP.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 
> 
> Or block a range of IPs. I know there are lists of known-bad addresses.
> 
> Also, just hit 400k points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my P4 machine is up folding
Click to expand...

I read that last part as 4P, and then I read it again and got disappointed that we didn't get another 4P, but to get a P4 folding is kind of funny.


----------



## cgull

Just hit 24hr avg 33kppd with all time weekly high 217k
Not huge,but I'm proud.. 2 rigs, q9400 with 460se gpu and phenom ii 940 with twin gts 250's
Been running 24/7 since cc start
After hitting 1 mil last year I kinda lost focus, but cc has renewed my interest
Tried to get my q6600 running but the 2 old 9500gt's just wouldn't install properly.
My p4 rig's agp 7600 is no good for folding,neither is the old sempron's 9550 .. Not worth the power/points just running CPU ...hopefully next year I'll have that 2011 rig I've been wistfully wishing for : )
Love to pull 100k ppd
Good work everyone, even those who don't realise they're in the cc


----------



## Kevdog

When I try to restart my VM I get this



is it fixable??


----------



## dman811

Mom's desktop picked up an 8082 today, and is gonna take ~2 days to get ~800 points. Maybe the amount of days will go down and the PPD up when she's done using her computer.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And speaking of 4P systems...what's with the 6166 HE CPU's? What's so hot about these chips compared to the ES versions? I did some research over @ the [H]ard Forum when I was setting up my 4P 6176 system and there was a lot of talk about the HE chips and overclocks.
> 
> While I was also there, I saw that it was possible to overclock the 62xx series using the Turion Power Control...any one try this yet on OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> HE chips runs slightly under their max voltage meaning you could increase it somewhat and therefor gain more OCing than on the locked, normal Optetons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a 1.8Ghz 12core. theoretically, what you're saying is, I could clock it up to say a 6180SE?
Click to expand...

I would not think so, even to get up to 6180 stock speed (2.5GHz) you'd need a 277MHz HT ref, I think that is rather optimistic on these boards. I have not tried how high HT ref would go though, and I have no idea how much of an voltage increase you'd get out of a HE chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> While I was also there, I saw that it was possible to overclock the 62xx series using the Turion Power Control...any one try this yet on OCN?


My understanding is that you can force turbo on, a 6276 has a nominal speed of 2300MHz and a turbo speed of 2600MHz (8+ cores), so without doing anything it would fold at 2300MHz but you can use TPC to force the turbo ratio to be used, hence folding at 2600MHz. At least that's what I have gathered, I don't think any OCN folder runs 6200-series Opterons.


----------



## Lampen

Finally settled back down again and remembered the CC was around this time of year. Got my clients up and running and should be churning out about 65k ppd now


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> My understanding is that you can force turbo on, a 6276 has a nominal speed of 2300MHz and a turbo speed of 2600MHz (8+ cores), so without doing anything it would fold at 2300MHz but you can use TPC to force the turbo ratio to be used, hence folding at 2600MHz. At least that's what I have gathered, I don't think any OCN folder runs 6200-series Opterons.


Not yet, we don't...MUHAHAHAHA!!!!









There have been some decent prices for some of the 62xx's...I may yet dabble my tootsies in the water to see what they do.


----------



## _TRU_

Last Day April
Points 67,814 408,133


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Doesn't help with people having a non static IP.


Wouldn't expect these spammers to be on a static IP. But I know I've read a few times that these spammers come from some common ranges (usually China, Russia, etc). I remember this because I ran a forum as well as an admin on another that had massive issues with spam.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> My understanding is that you can force turbo on, a 6276 has a nominal speed of 2300MHz and a turbo speed of 2600MHz (8+ cores), so without doing anything it would fold at 2300MHz but you can use TPC to force the turbo ratio to be used, hence folding at 2600MHz. At least that's what I have gathered, I don't think any OCN folder runs 6200-series Opterons.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, we don't...MUHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been some decent prices for some of the 62xx's...I may yet dabble my tootsies in the water to see what they do.
Click to expand...

There are more than one seller on Ebay currently selling 6200 ES's, this for example, pretty reasonable price.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I read that last part as 4P, and then I read it again and got disappointed that we didn't get another 4P, but to get a P4 folding is kind of funny.


HAHA I can see how that is easily misread. Indeed it is a bit pointless. All it functions as is a computer for our phones (a magic jack PC). Years ago people said that magic jack won't have any problems selling your information to 3rd parties (not sure to what extent but clearly legal). Which is why their phone service is inexpensive. And well it's better to have it on a separate PC so the phones can be 24/7. Most of the time it sits idle, so it'll get 300 PPD. For some reason though it's only using 50% of the CPU...

On a related but sad note, *today it looks like my grandpa has a very short time left* (it could be a few days or a week). He's suffered from *Alzheimer's* for a year or two now and is going to die because of it (and it put an enormous financial and emotional burden on the family too). I honestly wish I had discovered folding sooner. Anyway hopefully that can kinda be an incentive or whatever for everyone to keep folding (or fold harder). I'd like to make sure no one else (or even myself) should have to ever go through something like that.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> There are more than one seller on Ebay currently selling 6200 ES's, this for example, pretty reasonable price.


Ha! I was already watching these...muahahaha!!


----------



## Hawk777th

Still pulling 70K a day. Any idea where we are going to finish?


----------



## epidemic

OP : The competition officially begins on the 13th of April, and will run for 10 days (until the 23rd of April). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time)


----------



## Erick Silver

I have been wondering this for a long time now

Why are the AMD Processor max rated temperatures so low compared to Intel Processors?

Its something that has been bugging me for some time now. Its not uncommon to see an Intel Processor overclocked to hell and back at 70*c or more. And still have room to go higher temperature wise.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Still pulling 70K a day. Any idea where we are going to finish?


Looking like 6th. :/


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> OP : The competition officially begins on the 13th of April, and will run for 10 days (until the 23rd of April). The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time)


I think he meant what place we are going to end in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have been wondering this for a long time now
> 
> Why are the AMD Processor max rated temperatures so low compared to Intel Processors?
> 
> Its something that has been bugging me for some time now. Its not uncommon to see an Intel Processor overclocked to hell and back at 70*c or more. And still have room to go higher temperature wise.


It might just be another reason why Intel is more expensive than AMD


----------



## $ilent

Sorry to hear that tmontney, cherish your precious time left with your grandpa.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I read that last part as 4P, and then I read it again and got disappointed that we didn't get another 4P, but to get a P4 folding is kind of funny.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA I can see how that is easily misread. Indeed it is a bit pointless. All it functions as is a computer for our phones (a magic jack PC). Years ago people said that magic jack won't have any problems selling your information to 3rd parties (not sure to what extent but clearly legal). Which is why their phone service is inexpensive. And well it's better to have it on a separate PC so the phones can be 24/7. Most of the time it sits idle, so it'll get 300 PPD. For some reason though it's only using 50% of the CPU...
> 
> On a related but sad note, *today it looks like my grandpa has a very short time left* (it could be a few days or a week). He's suffered from *Alzheimer's* for a year or two now and is going to die because of it (and it put an enormous financial and emotional burden on the family too). I honestly wish I had discovered folding sooner. Anyway hopefully that can kinda be an incentive or whatever for everyone to keep folding (or fold harder). I'd like to make sure no one else (or even myself) should have to ever go through something like that.
Click to expand...

The time we spend with our loved ones should be cherished most. The night we lost my Grandpa, I was not even allowed to go to the Hospital where he was, my Grandma was not willing to let me see him in that condition. We lost him to a stroke, but after doing an autopsy we found out that he had cancer of the kidney, and pancreas. I started folding as soon as I heard about what it actually does for the progression of science. I will definitely fold as hard as I can to save anyone who has any disease, and hope everyone else will too. Fold on!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have been wondering this for a long time now
> 
> Why are the AMD Processor max rated temperatures so low compared to Intel Processors?
> 
> Its something that has been bugging me for some time now. Its not uncommon to see an Intel Processor overclocked to hell and back at 70*c or more. And still have room to go higher temperature wise.


AFAIK Intel temps are Tj (junction temperature), and AMD temps are Tcase (package temperature).


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> On a related but sad note, *today it looks like my grandpa has a very short time left* (it could be a few days or a week). He's suffered from *Alzheimer's* for a year or two now and is going to die because of it (and it put an enormous financial and emotional burden on the family too). I honestly wish I had discovered folding sooner. Anyway hopefully that can kinda be an incentive or whatever for everyone to keep folding (or fold harder). I'd like to make sure no one else (or even myself) should have to ever go through something like that.


I'm sorry to hear that, my grandpa was also diagnosed with Alzheimer's a short while before he past away, it was really sad to see him decline so rapidly in that time. Spend as much time as you can with him.


----------



## kzim9

Lost Interweb connection for a few hours......









All back up and running now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> My understanding is that you can force turbo on, a 6276 has a nominal speed of 2300MHz and a turbo speed of 2600MHz (8+ cores), so without doing anything it would fold at 2300MHz but you can use TPC to force the turbo ratio to be used, hence folding at 2600MHz. At least that's what I have gathered, I don't think any OCN folder runs 6200-series Opterons.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, we don't...MUHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been some decent prices for some of the 62xx's...I may yet dabble my tootsies in the water to see what they do.
Click to expand...

Don't they suck tho? I was going to buy some for folding and the person wouldn't even sell them to me because how much they sucked


----------



## tmontney

Thanks arvidab, dman811, and silent


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My last grandfather died in 2010. He had dementia and alzheimers (basically a for of dementia). Really sucks. I wish you the best in these harsh times tmontney


----------



## dman811

Yes, I wish you and your family the best of luck in these hard times. Let us all put those unused CPU clocks to use! Fold on!


----------



## tmontney

Thanks man.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have been wondering this for a long time now
> 
> Why are the AMD Processor max rated temperatures so low compared to Intel Processors?
> 
> Its something that has been bugging me for some time now. Its not uncommon to see an Intel Processor overclocked to hell and back at 70*c or more. And still have room to go higher temperature wise.


Someone was asking the same thing like 3 days ago, so I'll quote my post from there (adjusted it a little bit)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Any idea why the temp limit is so low on those? My CPU does 45-47C at idle. Prime95 gets up to about 72, IBT 77-80C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Supposedly it's measured a different way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> AMD and Intel are different.
> 
> AMD, keep under 70.
> Intel, keep under 80.
> 
> Of course enthusiasts often push Intel to about 85C for 247/ use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically it's this.
> 
> In more detail it's this:
> 
> *Poole-Frankel*
> 
> Current density and thus Static power consumption increases with temperature (not negligible). Intel did a lot more process optimization to boost reliability and efficiency at higher temperatures. I believe TJmax states an x amount of years operation time for most microprocessor companies. AMD can guarantee x yrs of operation at 70*C IIRC and Intel can guarantee about the same amount of operation time at 98*C for sandy and 105*C for Ivy. It's a quality metric for IC design.
> 
> I do believe AMD also has the temperature sensors placed differently, but the process is just less optimized (intrinsic).
Click to expand...





E:

OCN's output is increasing btw







. Which is good news



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Asustweaker

Sorry to hear that tmontney. I would say the same, spend time with him and try to make it happy. Loosing loved ones to such circumstances really sux.

Keep your head up buddy!! Your Grandpa's too. Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> My last month's electric bill was $272.82 for a 800sqft apartment. Pretty sure the power company thinks I'm growing weed...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Or you just like to bake a lot


I believe these go hand in hand!!


----------



## Asustweaker

Still haven't heard from Derick??


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You langer'ed


----------



## scubadiver59

Ahh...the sweet smell of success...*FIVE* million!









Date of last work unit 2013-04-21 15:12:35
Total score 5377963
Overall rank (if points are combined) 7994 of 1685794
Active clients (within 50 days) 23
Active clients (within 7 days) 9


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Ahh...the sweet smell of success...*FIVE* million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of last work unit 2013-04-21 15:12:35
> Total score 5377963
> Overall rank (if points are combined) 7994 of 1685794
> Active clients (within 50 days) 23
> Active clients (within 7 days) 9


Damn, nice. I'm probably going to hit 1 million while I'm sleeping tonight. Started folding for the CC, and my 3770k and titan have been working for the cause since the start of it


----------



## DustDevil

My stats seem to be taking forever like I am going in reverse. I need more power!!!! I have something like 675,000 and about 450,00 is from the CC...just trying my best to make it in the top 1,500 users on the OCN stats page.


----------



## tmontney

Anyone have a clue what the next processor coming from Intel and AMD might be?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> My stats seem to be taking forever like I am going in reverse. I need more power!!!! I have something like 675,000 and about 450,00 is from the CC...just trying my best to make it in the top 1,500 users on the OCN stats page.


You folding on the core 17 units? I jacked my PPD up almost 20k by adding client-type=beta.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You folding on the core 17 units? I jacked my PPD up almost 20k by adding client-type=beta.


and fold CPU on VM linux (or native if possible).


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You folding on the core 17 units? I jacked my PPD up almost 20k by adding client-type=beta.


I tried beta 17 wu's on my 670 and I was getting about double the ppd but twice as long and 15's Ultimately I was getting 3k less per day. I think the 680 and above work ok with the 17's unless a 670 is heavily overclocked which I think I remember someone saying there was putting out 40k where as mine only does 27k.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Anyone have a clue what the next processor coming from Intel and AMD might be?


Intel: prolly i7 4770K, i5 4670K (Haswell) in summer and AMD will have FX 85xx (Piledriver) series probably early 2014.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I tried beta 17 wu's on my 670 and I was getting about double the ppd but twice as long and 15's Ultimately I was getting 3k less per day. I think the 680 and above work ok with the 17's unless a 670 is heavily overclocked which I think I remember someone saying there was putting out 40k where as mine only does 27k.


I have two 680s and one 670 folding right now.

I played around with no tags, client-type beta, and finally found that client-type advanced worked the best for me as far as ppd goes.

I have a steady stream of p762x projects on all three of my cards with the advanced tag, netting around ~110k ppd from the cards alone (then my 3930k adds another 40k







).

With the beta tag, core 17s plummeted my 680s down to ~25k ppd. not worth it. let the AMD guys have the limited supply of those WUs.


----------



## DustDevil

I never thought of putting the advanced tag on my gpu. Will try it and see how it goes.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Anyone have a clue what the next processor coming from Intel and AMD might be?


Intel haswell chips (4770k/4570k) should be out mid June and will be about 15% faster clock for clock compared to ivy and have significantly higher OC potential. IB-E processors are supposed to be out either Q3 or Q4 of this year







and nobody cares about AMD consumer processors


----------



## shinigamibob

Do we still need to show a screenshot with 50%+ completion as proof of participation like every other year?


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Do we still need to show a screenshot with 50%+ completion as proof of participation like every other year?


Last I heard you do not need it but I posted one just to be safe. I think all you have to do it folding for the OCN team and that's it.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Intel haswell chips (4770k/4570k) should be out mid June and will be about 15% faster clock for clock compared to ivy and have significantly higher OC potential. IB-E processors are supposed to be out either Q3 or Q4 of this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nobody cares about AMD consumer processors


People with no money (like me) care about AMD


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I have two 680s and one 670 folding right now.
> 
> I played around with no tags, client-type beta, and finally found that client-type advanced worked the best for me as far as ppd goes.
> 
> I have a steady stream of p762x projects on all three of my cards with the advanced tag, netting around ~110k ppd from the cards alone (then my 3930k adds another 40k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> With the beta tag, core 17s plummeted my 680s down to ~25k ppd. not worth it. let the AMD guys have the limited supply of those WUs.


I'm not aware of all the potential tags. Which other ones should I test out?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Don't they suck tho? I was going to buy some for folding and the person wouldn't even sell them to me because how much they sucked


Quote:


> *-alias- @ [H] stated:*
> 
> Works great, PPD up from 305K to 366K for Project: 8101 (Run 23, Clone 1, Gen 21).
> But it produces some more heat and are using 100W+ from the wall, and total consume is now 680W for this rig.
> 
> Before the update the rig produced 305K with 580W, which was 52.6 K per. 100W, so it's probably worth it, yes.
> My 6176se rig = 329K PPD
> My 6172 rig = 295K PPD
> 
> At the moment TPF is 13:05
> 
> From the [H] thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1708870


It looks like the IL chips might be viable, but only time will tell. I still have my E5's to put on a mobo, so I won't be going IL anytime soon.

BTW, now I know why [H]'s numbers are through the roof! -alias- is folding with 3 x 4P G34 rigs and one 4P E5-4650 rig. That would account for almost 1.6m PPD/day!!

Some day...some day...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Do we still need to show a screenshot with 50%+ completion as proof of participation like every other year?


No, your beginning numbers were captured...you're fine!


----------



## scubadiver59

Interesting how we are ending up in 6th, non adjusted, considering our overall output per WU:

Credits/WU

1573 - OCN
1412 - EVGA
1352 - [H]
0918 - OC'ers

From the looks of it, we're doing better with what we have...we just need more of it (i.e. *MOAR* folders)!!!

But...86m credits between us and OC'ers? How many people do they have; or, who's paying for cloud computing runs @ Amazon?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I'm not aware of all the potential tags. Which other ones should I test out?


I'm not a huge tweaker with flags.

I really only mess with client-type/beta and client-type/advanced to see what kind of projects each tag will pull. Seems I got on a lucky work server with the advanced tag, so i'm staying there!









Only when I have an issue with a particular slot do I play with verbosity tags.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen*
> 
> Finally settled back down again and remembered the CC was around this time of year. Got my clients up and running and should be churning out about 65k ppd now


Hey! I think I remember Lampen from the old lounge.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I tried beta 17 wu's on my 670 and I was getting about double the ppd but twice as long and 15's Ultimately I was getting 3k less per day. I think the 680 and above work ok with the 17's unless a 670 is heavily overclocked which I think I remember someone saying there was putting out 40k where as mine only does 27k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I have two 680s and one 670 folding right now.
> 
> I played around with no tags, client-type beta, and finally found that client-type advanced worked the best for me as far as ppd goes.
> 
> I have a steady stream of p762x projects on all three of my cards with the advanced tag, netting around ~110k ppd from the cards alone (then my 3930k adds another 40k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> With the beta tag, core 17s plummeted my 680s down to ~25k ppd. not worth it. let the AMD guys have the limited supply of those WUs.


I think 680/670 are going to be severely limited by GK104.. You can clock it up all you want but there really isn't many cores to do the workload on with those cards. My titan on the other hand, is absolutely LOVING the core 17 WU, and it really upped my PPD significantly when clocked at 1202. Titan and 7970 both seem to benefit from being much bigger dies.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hey guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is being held next month, from the 5th of May to the 18th. Sign-ups are now open, we've had a great turn out from the OCN BOINC Team for the Chimp Challenge, lets return the favour and show them some support!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hey guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is being held next month, from the 5th of May to the 18th. Sign-ups are now open, we've had a great turn out from the OCN BOINC Team for the Chimp Challenge, lets return the favour and show them some support!


If I have hardware that will allow me to run BOINC after the end of the CC, I will definitely look into it.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hey guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is being held next month, from the 5th of May to the 18th. Sign-ups are now open, we've had a great turn out from the OCN BOINC Team for the Chimp Challenge, lets return the favour and show them some support!


Can't everyone schedule these for the winter months when the my electricity usage is low (compared to my gas usage)?


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> People with no money (like me) care about AMD


With or without money we should are about AMD... They have been pushing Intel for a long time. And only recently has AMD really been taking a beating.

But to be fair AMD does have true native 16 core processors. Intel is still working on that. So for people like me who run big servers for work, more cores make happier servers.


----------



## dman811

Putting up ~6K points in the next ~4 hours.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> ... and nobody cares about AMD consumer processors


Hey! That's not true!


----------



## H-man

Had to stop folding. Heat made UPS panic whenever someone turns a light on (I'd bypass the UPS but there is a well for the city water next to my house, as a result the mains are too noisy for electronics to stay happy.)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> But to be fair AMD does have true native 16 core processors. Intel is still working on that. So for people like me who run big servers for work, more cores make happier servers.


Ugh that's such a common misconception. They aren't true 16 cores. They have 16 IUs but only 8 FPUs so they're basically the same as intel 8 core cpus. They have CMT which is equivalent to Intel's SMT (hyperthreading) but slightly more efficient (CMT boosts performance by about 30-35% whereas SMT only boosts performance by about 10%) although that does not compensate for their overall weaker architecture (Opteron processors are about 45% slower clock for clock compared with xeon processors). Intel 8 core cpus absolutely destroy any amd 16 core (which is just an 8 core with hyperthreading basically) but the reason why many businesses choose amd for their servers, is because they are cheaper.


----------



## Erick Silver

I care about AMD Processor. I am a broke bastard and can't afford Intel. Elitest jerk of a company!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

When i hit 15mil im powering down the big boxes getting really hot in here next update should bump me over 15mil had a slow start to the CC cause i forgot about it and didnt get any reminder so i just started my heavy hitters last 4 days.
Score 14996379


----------



## DizZz

You can always find Intel processors on sale or used for just as cheap as any AMD processor so price really shouldn't be the deterring element that it is made out to be.


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You can always find Intel processors on sale or used for just as cheap as any AMD processor so price really shouldn't be the deterring element that it is made out to be.


as any new, unused, and non-retail AMDs

but if you apply the same logic on buying AMDs...


----------



## Krusher33

Speaking of which, I'll offer a 10% folder discount on the 1055t I'm selling.


----------



## labnjab

Just picked up my 1st 10090 in a while on my 3570k. Getting 70k ppd on it











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hey guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is being held next month, from the 5th of May to the 18th. Sign-ups are now open, we've had a great turn out from the OCN BOINC Team for the Chimp Challenge, lets return the favour and show them some support!


Just signed up, then my 570s are semi retiring until I can afford to put them under water. They just put out to much heat on air to run 24/7 in the warmer months, lol.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If I have hardware that will allow me to run BOINC after the end of the CC, I will definitely look into it.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Just signed up, then my 570s are semi retiring until I can afford to put them under water. They just put out to much heat on air to run 24/7 in the warmer months, lol.


Mostly cpu based projects anyway!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hey guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is being held next month, from the 5th of May to the 18th. Sign-ups are now open, we've had a great turn out from the OCN BOINC Team for the Chimp Challenge, lets return the favour and show them some support!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't everyone schedule these for the winter months when the my electricity usage is low (compared to my gas usage)?
Click to expand...

Of course not, that'd make too much sense! But if you think about it, its winter somewhere, can't please everybody


----------



## mingqi53

Contributed almost 40k points this month, not sure how many during the challenge itself. I need my computer for work/school, so I fold when I'm not playing Planetside 2 heh.

Just doing what I can!


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Mostly cpu based projects anyway!


That's not so bad then, I'll gladly put my 3770k to work for it, its under water so it doesn't heat the room up nearly as much as the 570s do, but of course the 570s will also participate in any gpu projects too


----------



## Asustweaker

Just got a new camera hehe

Soooo.... the folders, hard at work















See the lengths we go to. check out the stock am2 heatsink zip tied to the gtx460


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Mostly cpu based projects anyway!
> 
> Of course not, that'd make too much sense! But if you think about it, its winter somewhere, can't please everybody


Unless your heat is electric








But at least i get to turn the heater off in my computer room


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Anyone have a clue what the next processor coming from Intel and AMD might be?


Dont forget Haswell will be a new socket, meaning you need to buy a new motherboard _yet_ again.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Mostly cpu based projects anyway!
> 
> Of course not, that'd make too much sense! But if you think about it, its winter somewhere, can't please everybody
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your heat is electric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least i get to turn the heater off in my computer room
Click to expand...

Just wear a jacket around the house









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Mostly cpu based projects anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not so bad then, I'll gladly put my 3770k to work for it, its under water so it doesn't heat the room up nearly as much as the 570s do, but of course the 570s will also participate in any gpu projects too
Click to expand...

The way it works theres 5 "disciplines", 3 of which are cpu based, 1 which is gpu based, and 1 which remains unknown until the start. Each is ran for 5days over the two week event. At least I think that's the deal.

Good to have you aboard


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not long to go till the end of the event


----------



## [CyGnus]

Around 24h to go lets keep it strong just a little push to the finish


----------



## _TRU_

BSOD 0x3B..restart.. Missing Operating System...

I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!!!

telekinetically transported by my bombed S3

fixed. back up & folding


----------



## Avonosac

Thought I would get 1m while I slept... Must have got a crappy WU on my CPU or something, because I came in just short when I woke up..

Oh, well 1 hour 10 minutes until I drop another 8k, then 33 minutes later another 8k. I'll get the million in a bit


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Thought I would get 1m while I slept... Must have got a crappy WU on my CPU or something, because I came in just short when I woke up..
> 
> Oh, well 1 hour 10 minutes until I drop another 8k, then 33 minutes later another 8k. I'll get the million in a bit


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The way it works theres 5 "disciplines", 3 of which are cpu based, 1 which is gpu based, and 1 which remains unknown until the start. Each is ran for 5days over the two week event. At least I think that's the deal.
> Good to have you aboard


Always glad to help


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Congrats on your soon to be first mill!!


----------



## tmontney

I'm quite honestly debating whether to switch over to Ubuntu entirely for folding. I'm getting 36k on an 8089 for my 3820. Otherwise I get anywhere between 22-26k (VM Ubuntu) + 12-13k from my 6950. I assume I'm using less wattage by just folding on my CPU.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, that's pretty stellar performance for the 3820 btw. What is it clocked at? I get 43k on them on my 2600K.


----------



## lacrossewacker

what projects do we need to do for BIONIC, setting it up now


----------



## tmontney

It's @ 4.2. I did have it at 4.3 but after a week of folding it started sketching out. I may eventually go back to 4.3 and try again (since I enjoy being apart of 100% stability core i7 club in my sig, I'd like to ensure I stay there). I *would* have had better results but my FTW board is the problem (can't get to higher speeds). It's very touchy. When I first had it, I got to 4.5. I can't seem to get back









PPD performance seems to be all over the place. I think I'll let Ubuntu run natively during the nights, and Windows + VM during the day.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Wow, so +1GHz only gives like 7k PPD. May be something wrong with my setup. I felt like my performance was a little weak. Probably the last day of folding my 2600K will see, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Wow, so +1GHz only gives like 7k PPD. May be something wrong with my setup. I felt like my performance was a little weak. Probably the last day of folding my 2600K will see, so I'll just leave it at that.


Does overclock usually result in higher performance? And are there any flags I should mess with to possibly increase performance?

For fun I tried enabling GPU, it got stuck at downloading (it set itself an address of 0.0.0.) and couldn't find work. I assume because core 16 and core 17 doesn't run on Ubuntu (I've already asked if GPU folding works on Ubuntu, I just didn't expect it to even add the GPU successfully).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Adding the GPU client isn't difficult, it just creates another FAHSlot. It can't fetch work as you already experienced though.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Adding the GPU client isn't difficult, it just creates another FAHSlot. It can't fetch work as you already experienced though.


I was like "*They were wrong. What were they talking about, it clearly -- Oh, never mind...*". Got excited







Explains why my Piii system wouldn't work. No fah core would run on a win9x system (which is why I wondered why they'd distribute the client in the first place







)

Don't jump on the native bandwagon just yet. I spiked many times at 36k, but it just jumps around to as low as 19k. Not sure why the extreme fluxes.


----------



## Wolfram

Was at 30K PPD. Bonus points are magic. Only one day to go though.


----------



## tmontney

Oh no. I must be folding somewhere else for the wrong team! I usually type in team number by heart (37762 by accident). I've folded 40k PPD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Tmontey:
Reflash the bios, then go for 4.5 ghz, if you want.
Make sure you monitor your temps and also don't go too overboard with the voltage


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hey guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is being held next month, from the 5th of May to the 18th. Sign-ups are now open, we've had a great turn out from the OCN BOINC Team for the Chimp Challenge, lets return the favour and show them some support!


Hmmmm, just got into [email protected] this month, but was planning to try out BOINC on the main rig. How easy is it to getting BOINC setup compared to [email protected]?


----------



## Avonosac

Success!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 
> 
> Success!


GRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hey guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is being held next month, from the 5th of May to the 18th. Sign-ups are now open, we've had a great turn out from the OCN BOINC Team for the Chimp Challenge, lets return the favour and show them some support!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, just got into [email protected] this month, but was planning to try out BOINC on the main rig. How easy is it to getting BOINC setup compared to [email protected]?
Click to expand...

Not as easy as [email protected] but still easy. There's a couple of guys in the BOINC community that are quite helpful.


----------



## jrDrofXer14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 
> 
> Success!


Good job! I'm also going to be a millionaire before the end of the CC


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 
> 
> Success!


Congrats.


----------



## Aparition

Finally started churning out some real points







At 57k right now, started with 0. It would be nice to finish at 100k but I don't think I'll make it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Finally started churning out some real points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 57k right now, started with 0. It would be nice to finish at 100k but I don't think I'll make it.


Your I7 and 470 should easily get around 40,000 a DAY, if not more!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Your I7 and 470 should easily get around 40,000 a DAY, if not more!










I'll take a look at the system when I get home.


----------



## Kitler

MMMM..... 8103s are delicious. 119,750ppd


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what projects do we need to do for BIONIC, setting it up now


The should be posted in the main thread (in my sig) on the 27th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmmm, just got into [email protected] this month, but was planning to try out BOINC on the main rig. How easy is it to getting BOINC setup compared to [email protected]?


Pretty easy, not too complicated until you want to get into the meat of it and set certain projects to only use certain hardware

Other than that, its simply add project, make an account, join the OCN team and you're good to go


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Tmontey:
> Reflash the bios, then go for 4.5 ghz, if you want.
> Make sure you monitor your temps and also don't go too overboard with the voltage


Lol nooooo. Newer revisions are precisely why we're having problems. Perhaps most people benefit from BIOS updates, but EVGA users don't. On my 039 revision I can achieve higher OC compared to later revisions. If I knew the revision I used when I bought the mobo, I could possibly hit 4.5. But if you peruse EVGA's forums on this, they're having extreme difficulty with OCing.

And actually the latest revision (I believe 047) actually *decreases* overall system performance (with a 6-8% idle CPU usage due to System Interrupts). I lost a good 30% overall performance because of it (did benchmarks comparing previous revisions and the latest). It took them up to 047 to even remove the non-existent SAS device in device manager.

Revision 041 (Stock @ Idle):

Revision 047 (Stock @ Idle):


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh shizzle dude!


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Congrats.


I didn't realize you headed up the 69xx owners club







Just submitted my card.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> MMMM..... 8103s are delicious. 119,750ppd


I know what you mean...I've been getting ~680k+ on my OC'd 4P rig


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I know what you mean...I've been getting ~680k+ on my OC'd 4P rig


You made over a million points yesterday









And you are the 8th highest producer on the team.. You're doing great, keep it up


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I know what you mean...I've been getting ~680k+ on my OC'd 4P rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made over a million points yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are the 8th highest producer on the team.. You're doing great, keep it up
Click to expand...

Thats definitely impressive, I've only hit 700k for the whole CC using:

3-GTX 460's

1-i7 860

1-i5 760

1-6970

I'm burning up the kwh's... lol


----------



## Wheezo

From what is can see Kev, we are all doing our part as OCN production has increased substantially.

I'm just trying to make 200k this CC, but I had a late start (I think I can do it though).

The team is doing great IMO


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Thats definitely impressive, I've only hit 700k for the whole CC using:
> 3-GTX 460's
> 1-i7 860
> 1-i5 760
> 1-6970
> I'm burning up the kwh's... lol


I feel ya, I was gonna on my 955be but it just didn't seem worth it to use that much power for so little work.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Looks like my top ppd is 65k, maybe next year I can go for 100k+


----------



## arvidab

Both 4P took a dump in the night and wasn't folding for most of the day, but it's my own fault as I did a 2AM OC...gonna be a horrible day for me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty stellar performance for the 3820 btw. What is it clocked at? I get 43k on them on my 2600K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Wow, so +1GHz only gives like 7k PPD. May be something wrong with my setup. I felt like my performance was a little weak. Probably the last day of folding my 2600K will see, so I'll just leave it at that.


Your [email protected] should get way higher on a 8089, I'm at [email protected]@4.9 and [email protected]@4.8.


----------



## _TRU_

BAH, i lost my bonus pts from that system crash. that dropped me nearly 10k PPD!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Both 4P took a dump in the night and wasn't folding for most of the day, but it's my own fault as I did a 2AM OC...gonna be a horrible day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your [email protected] should get way higher on a 8089, I'm at [email protected]@4.9 and [email protected]@4.8.


It's even at 5.3 in this CC. I'm not going to investigate it further though. Last day for the 2600K in folding. I'll do a CineBench run when I'm back in Windows...


----------



## Krusher33

Unit 7647... are they PPD killers or did something just go wrong with my rig?


----------



## ASSSETS

This is probably the most informative thread I have ever read. LOL


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Unit 7647... are they PPD killers or did something just go wrong with my rig?


764x units are thugs


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> This is probably the most informative thread I have ever read. LOL


Bonus points, it is almost entirely topic agnostic.


----------



## epidemic

Went and shut down the extra 460 while I was at my brothers house mowing the lawn will let the main rig run until Tuesday night then back down to just the Gtx460 and the spare rig for 24/7 crunching.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Bonus points, it is almost entirely topic agnostic.


Anything in here is considered on-topic


----------



## aroc91

I'm under the assumption that because we're using our regular folding usernames, we don't have to submit a screenshot to be eligible for the drawings and badge, like in previous years. Correct?


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> I'm under the assumption that because we're using our regular folding usernames, we don't have to submit a screenshot to be eligible for the drawings and badge, like in previous years. Correct?


As per the OP, just keep folding under your existing username, team 37726, and your existing pass key. You do not need to change names like last year.


----------



## martinhal

Have not been able to fold all the time but have done 763 K since the 13th .


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Unit 7647... are they PPD killers or did something just go wrong with my rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 764x units are thugs
Click to expand...

For dang real... I went from 30k down to 22k.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> You made over a million points yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are the 8th highest producer on the team.. You're doing great, keep it up


And I had almost a week off to handle a family emergency...just think if I had not had to leave!

But I've made up my mind, I'll get my E5 board at the end of this month and test it out in BOINC.


----------



## arvidab

I think I found out why my shiny new PSU, Enermax Platimax 1500W, and the rig it's powering is shutting down. It has six 12V rails (30A ea) and I'm trying to pull around 1100-1200W (probably 85-95A from 12V) from just two of them plus the minor rails. Probably hitting a OCP or similar and the reason my rig is shutting down.Will have to make some special cables to utilize all 12V-rails, ugh!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Both 4P took a dump in the night and wasn't folding for most of the day, but it's my own fault as I did a 2AM OC...gonna be a horrible day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your [email protected] should get way higher on a 8089, I'm at [email protected]@4.9 and [email protected]@4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> It's even at 5.3 in this CC. I'm not going to investigate it further though. *Last day for the 2600K in folding.* I'll do a CineBench run when I'm back in Windows...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hawk777th

Looks like I will maybe get to 400K points for the CC, or a little more. Need a folding farm haha.


----------



## Eaglake

Damnit








while I was away last week my PC was turned off and I lost 4 days of work









Oh well... working on my last WU's
CPU 21h 7809 I hope it will complete in time.
and GPU I think should drop atleast 4 WUs by the end


----------



## Asustweaker

Nice work on your first million avonosac! Seems someone has caught the folding bug. Loving it.

@ montney. don't even bother with trying the gpu in linux. it only works for nvidia, and isn't worth the headache. I broke a keyboard, and a few linux installs before i got it to work.


----------



## Asustweaker

Never checked my points last night 174k!!! My biggest day on record

WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Whodat1972

Quote:


> @ montney. don't even bother with trying the gpu in linux. it only works for nvidia, and isn't worth the headache. I broke a keyboard, and a few linux installs before i got it to work.


Is there a reason that I can only fold with my gpu if the settings are on high?


----------



## Hawk777th

Just started up my older rig but stuck at 0% for quite some time. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## SeD669

whats this 6098 WU? killing my CPU. I'm getting 10k less and its @ 1.34 days until dump.... longest one I've had in a while. I will have to take Scuba's advice and invest in a 4P system but postage can be a killer living here in AUS.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Just started up my older rig but stuck at 0% for quite some time. Not sure what is going on. mad.gif


that hapened to me with this 6098 unit but I gave it a bit of time and it just started


----------



## TheBlademaster01

6098 is large but not the biggest. P708x, P703x, P704x, P78xx, P764x are all larger.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> that hapened to me with this 6098 unit but I gave it a bit of time and it just started


You should get below 10minutes between percentages on that unit with a 3.8GHz + Nehalem quad.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> You should get below 10minutes between percentages on that unit with a 3.8GHz + Nehalem quad.


Estimated TPF 15min 15sec lol. thats only on medium notch... once I leave for work I'll bump it up to Full and see how it goes


----------



## dman811

Mom's desktop grabbed a 7083 WU earlier and will be done in 1.9 days earning ~1.8K







, should be at my highest PPD production to date within 4 hours though.


----------



## mironccr345

Looks like I'm going steady at 90k PPD with 4 460's.


----------



## scubadiver59

I might, just might just squeak past the 7m point by CoB tomorrow afternoon (3:00PM EST/12:00PST) and gonna be close to another 1m tonight...need moar 4P's!!!

Gotta catch *arvidab* who's pumping out 1.2m/day!!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> that hapened to me with this 6098 unit but I gave it a bit of time and it just started


Yeah thats a large unit.

My 9750's tpf on it is 27 minutes.


----------



## SeD669

27mins?! Im not a big fan of this 1 day+ stuff.


----------



## DustDevil

I know the feeling. On my son's system it has a FX-6200 at stock speeds but I constantly get large WU's because it sees 6 cores and thinks great it can handle it and it really can't


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> *27mins?!* Im not a big fan of this 1 day+ stuff.


Yeah. The 9750 is not a very good chip though.


----------



## DustDevil

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/32857511.jpg/

Anyone shed some light on what is going on? Need to reboot system? Internet went down? I checked the log and all seems fine says it finished it but nothing else...... It happened on the CPU and apparently it picked up another WU and is still folding.


----------



## WLL77

That happened to me last night, when I lost my internet connection. Tried stopping and starting, and then shutting down [email protected],, to no effect.


----------



## Asustweaker

close the client and restart it. then pause the cpu client till the unit uploads.


----------



## Asustweaker

damn you scuba!!! Coming up on my radar again









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=444141


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> close the client and restart it. then pause the cpu client till the unit uploads.


That fixed it.....thanks


----------



## Asustweaker

EDIT: You ninja replied me. nice.

Anyone heard from Derick?? Still don't know if I can offer up my prizes.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> EDIT: You ninja replied me. nice.
> 
> Anyone heard from Derick?? Still don't know if I can offer up my prizes.


I still haven't gotten a reply from Axipher either.


----------



## lacrossewacker

My 670 is stuck on some crappy WU, only giving hitting 80% on the power target (indicative that it's not entirely being stressed)

Does that "client-type beta" or "advanced" stuff help fix that? How do I do it?

OC'd my i5 2550k up to 4.5ghz from 4.1ghz for this last evening. Will be able to squeeze out 1 more WU with both my CPU and GPU before the competition ends


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I still haven't gotten a reply from Axipher either.


That's whom I pm'ed about prizes and he got right back with me. I haven't heard anything since I pm'ed as what to do with the stuff or anything. I did think I read somewhere that if you receive a physical prize you were asked to pay for shipping. Can't remember where it was maybe on the first page.


----------



## WLL77

depends on what drivers your running.
in order to enable "beta" or "advanced"
click on configure
then slots
select gpu, click edit
scroll down to extra slot options,, click add
then for name put "client-type"
and for value either "beta" or "advanced"
hit ok,
hit ok,
hit save

will pick up either p7662 for beta or whatever advanced throws you.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My 670 is stuck on some crappy WU, only giving hitting 80% on the power target (indicative that it's not entirely being stressed)
> 
> Does that "client-type beta" or "advanced" stuff help fix that? How do I do it?
> 
> OC'd my i5 2550k up to 4.5ghz from 4.1ghz for this last evening. Will be able to squeeze out 1 more WU with both my CPU and GPU before the competition ends


MY 670 has always ran at 87% power while folding...not sure if its suppose to hit 100% or not. I left my voltages stock but the speed was way faster than I OC'ed too. It would show 1175mhz/1174 mv even though I only have it OC'ed to 1001mhz. I just thought it was turbo boost or something.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> depends on what drivers your running.
> in order to enable "beta" or "advanced"
> click on configure
> then slots
> select gpu, click edit
> scroll down to extra slot options,, click add
> then for name put "client-type"
> and for value either "beta" or "advanced"
> hit ok,
> hit ok,
> hit save
> 
> will pick up either p7662 for beta or whatever advanced throws you.


thank you very much!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> MY 670 has always ran at 87% power while folding...not sure if its suppose to hit 100% or not. I left my voltages stock but the speed was way faster than I OC'ed too. It would show 1175mhz/1174 mv even though I only have it OC'ed to 1001mhz. I just thought it was turbo boost or something.


there was a time when it was 100% max, even my power level was at 105% for the longest time. Took my fan being at 76% the entire time to keep my temps around 70! It was beautiful


----------



## Asustweaker

MUST BE DRIVERS 266.58 for it to be efficient on nvidia cards.

If you set these flags for a 6 series card, it will use 1 full core/thread per GPU. The older drivers do not support the 6 series cards.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I still haven't gotten a reply from Axipher either.
> 
> 
> 
> That's whom I pm'ed about prizes and he got right back with me. I haven't heard anything since I pm'ed as what to do with the stuff or anything. I did think I read somewhere that if you receive a physical prize you were asked to pay for shipping. Can't remember where it was maybe on the first page.
Click to expand...

Yep it notes that on the first post. This CC went pretty quick, and without much hoopla... sadly.

Not like last year or the year before, the CC threads were massive, mostly spam between zodac and regulars, but it was great still


----------



## lacrossewacker

crap now it's giving me a memory test error on my 670







should've left it how it was. Gotta go out for dinner now, will just leave my CPU chugging away in the time being.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I still haven't gotten a reply from Axipher either.
> 
> 
> 
> That's whom I pm'ed about prizes and he got right back with me. I haven't heard anything since I pm'ed as what to do with the stuff or anything. I did think I read somewhere that if you receive a physical prize you were asked to pay for shipping. Can't remember where it was maybe on the first page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep it notes that on the first post. This CC went pretty quick, and without much hoopla... sadly.
> 
> Not like last year or the year before, the CC threads were massive, mostly spam between zodac and regulars, but it was great still
Click to expand...

Ya, I am just waiting for verification that my i5-650 and copy of DOTA2 on steam are valid donation prizes. If not, then that's perfectly fine as well.


----------



## $ilent

I wonder which editor will be handling the prize thread


----------



## SeD669

Time until the CC finishes? Im in aus and I cbf working out the time difference


----------



## $ilent

15hr 42min I think


----------



## spidey81

It ends at noon pacific time (PDT) per the OP. About 17.5 hours from right now if I'm figuring right.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Time until the CC finishes? Im in aus and I cbf working out the time difference


5AM on Wednesday for you.


----------



## scubadiver59

6 Million! WooHoo!!









Date of last work unit 2013-04-22 18:12:15
Total score 6013413


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> damn you scuba!!! Coming up on my radar again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=444141


No offense...but this is strictly business! LoL!!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 6 Million! WooHoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of last work unit 2013-04-22 18:12:15
> Total score 6013413


Congrats scuba!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> That's whom I pm'ed about prizes and he got right back with me. I haven't heard anything since I pm'ed as what to do with the stuff or anything. I did think I read somewhere that if you receive a physical prize you were asked to pay for shipping. Can't remember where it was maybe on the first page.


Well, as far as I'm concerned, I'll pay anything US50...but I might send it CoD if it's going across the water (i.e. the UK, Sweden, or Australia). We'll see....


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 6 Million! WooHoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of last work unit 2013-04-22 18:12:15
> Total score 6013413


Very impressive!


----------



## scubadiver59

Since nothing is "off subject" in here...just read that the lead singer for the Australian rock group, the Divinyls, Christina Amphlett, passed at the age of 53. Having just passed 54 a few months ago, it reminds one how fragile life is.

Love that song "When I Touch Myself"... R.I.P Christina


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 6 Million! WooHoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of last work unit 2013-04-22 18:12:15
> Total score 6013413


Congrads! I watched as you came from behind and flew right past me! Keep on foldin'! We need more big-hitters!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> That's whom I pm'ed about prizes and he got right back with me. I haven't heard anything since I pm'ed as what to do with the stuff or anything. I did think I read somewhere that if you receive a physical prize you were asked to pay for shipping. Can't remember where it was maybe on the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as far as I'm concerned, I'll pay anything US50...but I might send it CoD if it's going across the water (i.e. the UK, Sweden, or Australia). We'll see....
Click to expand...

In the past, I believe the ruling has been if a physical prize is donated, the donor covers shipping if the winner is located in the same country, if not shipping can be split between them or the winner wholly covers shipping.

But the OP does say regarding prizes

Quote:


> Donors will ship out prizes directly to the winners after they have been drawn, *and must be willing to cover shipping.*


----------



## Krusher33

Meh... these last 3 units of the event just had to be killers for me.







I was doing fine with a bunch of 30k units back to back too.


----------



## CloudX

Pretty proud of my sig rig, it didn't stop folding at all for 12 days straight.


----------



## tmontney

Was able to get my 3820 back to 4.3. Also got my RAM to at least 1600 (noticed it was running this whole time at 1333) as well as to CL8 (8-9-9-24). Seems because of these improvements, I've gained an extra 1.5 GFLOPs (according to Linx).


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> No offense...but this is strictly business! LoL!!


HAHAHA, of course man. All of it's business in this labor of love.

As for the prize shipping costs. I'm cool with shipping anywhere in the U.S.50. Across any of the "ponds" will just have to be discussed between any of the winners. That is if I can actually give anything away. If I win something, I'll cover it just the same, if need be.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> HAHAHA, of course man. All of it's business in this labor of love.
> 
> As for the prize shipping costs. I'm cool with shipping anywhere in the U.S.50. Across any of the "ponds" will just have to be discussed between any of the winners. That is if I can actually give anything away. If I win something, I'll cover it just the same, if need be.


"Business". Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

Question: Can anyone recommend me a good 2011 board? I'm looking to get rid of my X79 FTW (in hopes for better OC and just a more solid board). Would need it to have 4 DIMM slots.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Was able to get my 3820 back to 4.3. Also got my RAM to at least 1600 (noticed it was running this whole time at 1333) as well as to CL8 (8-9-9-24). Seems because of these improvements, I've gained an extra 1.5 GFLOPs (according to Linx).


I remember my patriot ram on my rig. Was always a little finicky. Would run at 2000 9-11-9-27. But lowering the speed wouldn't let the timings come down much.

Seems you found a good spot for it,







so i would leave the tinkering for after the event. What model Patriot?


----------



## Scvhero

Happy Earth Day! lets keep FOLDING!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I remember my patriot ram on my rig. Was always a little finicky. Would run at 2000 9-11-9-27. But lowering the speed wouldn't let the timings come down much.
> 
> Seems you found a good spot for it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i would leave the tinkering for after the event. What model Patriot?


It's this. What the hell... It's now $144... I paid $75 for it (well $50 because I had a gift card).

And now I've been getting this strange lagging/freezing effect. I'll let my GPU fold and within 10 minutes or so everything is excruciating slow. If I pause and unpause, it goes away. I've now brought my GPU to stock settings and it's still doing this. I wonder if it's my 13.3b drivers. I paused my CPU thinking it was that, but it didn't resolve the issue. So it's clearly my GPU.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> "Business". Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> Question: Can anyone recommend me a good 2011 board? I'm looking to get rid of my X79 FTW (in hopes for better OC and just a more solid board). Would need it to have 4 DIMM slots.


Ive heard good things about the Gigabyte UD7, and the Sabertooth X79. The ROG Asus board got slashed by a lot of guys, and reviews.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh... these last 3 units of the event just had to be killers for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing fine with a bunch of 30k units back to back too.


Speaking of the devil, and I blame this on you, I just downloaded an unidentified 8104 instead of another glorious 8103; since I've never had one of these before, I'm not sure I'll get my 7m now.

Good 'ol 8103:
~8:40TPF / ~680k+ PPD / ~410k credits

Preliminary 8104:
~6:45 TPF / ~654k+ PPD / ~306k credits
(though the PPD is going up...credits are low right now...who knows!?)

!...Nmad, Nmad, Nmad


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Ive heard good things about the Gigabyte UD7, and the Sabertooth X79. The ROG Asus board got slashed by a lot of guys, and reviews.


I'll look into those.

Oooo. Expensive... any modestly priced boards? Like low $200s?

Never mind. Seems I found a few sabers for $200. That works for me.


----------



## Asustweaker

It could be be the work unit. I know that the core17's are much easier on my 480's. Run a lot cooler, and can do more while crunching than with the 15's.

What WU?


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Speaking of the devil, and I blame this on you, I just downloaded an unidentified 8104 instead of another glorious 8103; since I've never had one of these before, I'm not sure I'll get my 7m now.
> 
> Good 'ol 8103:
> ~8:40TPF / ~680k+ PPD / ~410k credits
> 
> Preliminary 8104:
> ~6:45 TPF / ~654k+ PPD / ~306k credits
> (though the PPD is going up...credits are low right now...who knows!?)
> 
> !...Nmad, Nmad, Nmad


HAHA, Oh leave poor krusher alone. lol. I only wish I could fold those units!!!









Keep crunching


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh... these last 3 units of the event just had to be killers for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing fine with a bunch of 30k units back to back too.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the devil, and I blame this on you, I just downloaded an unidentified 8104 instead of another glorious 8103; since I've never had one of these before, I'm not sure I'll get my 7m now.
> 
> Good 'ol 8103:
> ~8:40TPF / ~680k+ PPD / ~410k credits
> 
> Preliminary 8104:
> ~6:45 TPF / ~654k+ PPD / ~306k credits
> (though the PPD is going up...credits are low right now...who knows!?)
> 
> !...Nmad, Nmad, Nmad
Click to expand...


----------



## Asustweaker

AAAAWWWW how sweet







hehe


----------



## ericeod

I might actually reach 1million points by the end of the challenge, or by the 24th! To be honest, I didn't even know about the challenge (I spend most of my time here moderating... not always looking at all the great content), but was PMed by DizZz and asked to participate. I'm glad I jumped in to help the team. I don't know how we are doing compared to the competition. But I know a lot of people here are trying their hardest to make a difference, and that's what matters.

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/ericeod/media/Chimpinforpoints_zps1672d725.jpg.html


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I might actually reach 1million points by the end of the challenge, or by the 24th! To be honest, I didn't even know about the challenge (I spend most of my time here moderating... not always looking at all the great content), but was PMed by DizZz and asked to participate. I'm glad I jumped in to help the team. I don't know how we are doing compared to the competition. But I know a lot of people here are trying their hardest to make a difference, and that's what matters.


I'm surprised you didn't see it on the carousel.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't see it on the carousel.


I've been extremely hard pressed to "explore" OCN the last few weeks. lately its been log on, check my sections, and call it a night. No fun and all work; here and at my day job. I've been putting in 16 hr days with no days off for a 3-week span, and finally slept 15 hrs on Saturday to catch up.


----------



## Asustweaker

Man... Scuba you are gonna scream right past me like a bat out of hell!!

That's crazy awesome. Those rigs are doing some work


----------



## Asustweaker

What kind of work do you do up in Alaska?


----------



## _TRU_

turned on AC it helped


----------



## Asustweaker

I've never seen clock skew errors. What is that from??


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> What kind of work do you do up in Alaska?


I am a contractor working in the EOD flight, which is what I did for 9 years as active duty in the military. I work with the equipment, specifically the robotics. I also manage the explosives account, and other EOD specific duties. I get to do everything I did when I was active duty except go on emergency responses and deployments. I also joined the reserves and am a computer network/server admin. But I have not received any training yet. I am waiting on a technical training school date.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I've never seen clock skew errors. What is that from??


looks like i could be due to the drivers i'm using. I had thought my OC was the problem, but my stock OC'd card had the same problem.


----------



## Asustweaker

That's cool as heck man. always good to have vets with us man. A good friend of mine was a black hawk crew chief, in korea for 3 years. Not quite your caliber, but still admirable.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> looks like i could be due to the drivers i'm using. I had thought my OC was the problem, but my stock OC'd card had the same problem.


Which drivers?


----------



## LarsL

No need to run the AC here it's fricken snowing again will spring ever get here. Got to love the weather in Minnesota. So much for global warming. My rigs do keep my house nice and cozy.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> That's cool as heck man. always good to have vets with us man. A good friend of mine was a black hawk crew chief, in korea for 3 years. Not quite your caliber, but still admirable.


I'm not one to see EOD as better then other jobs to be honest. In fact, I see every member of the military as vital. Helicopter crew chiefs have a tough job too, especially with all the deployments they go on. I had a friend in EOD cross-train to be an H53 Helo crew chief. Now he has a law degree and is a lawyer in the military as an officer! Your friend is doing an amazing job!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Which drivers?


looks like im using 314.07


----------



## Asustweaker

Try to roll back to 266.58. Seemed to be great, at least for me. I'm using them for the core17's. But i know they work well with 15's too.

Don't try to run the core17's with the 460's. Not enough power. But the driver change may help your odd skew error problem. (always do a clean install when rolling back)


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Try to roll back to 266.58. Seemed to be great, at least for me. I'm using them for the core17's. But i know they work well with 15's too.
> 
> Don't try to run the core17's with the 460's. Not enough power. But the driver change may help your odd skew error problem. (always do a clean install when rolling back)


im using core 15. but i'll try the roll back. ty


----------



## ElevenEleven

I would just like to point out that _smoking_ chimpanzee avatars don't go well with the whole fight against cancer idea


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> damn you scuba!!! Coming up on my radar again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=444141


No kidding, he reaches into the threat list of top 10 with that kind of PPD. It does in mine


----------



## Hawk777th

Hoping to finish well!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little more then 9h to the finish guys lets keep it up


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I've been extremely hard pressed to "explore" OCN the last few weeks. lately its been log on, check my sections, and call it a night. No fun and all work; here and at my day job. I've been putting in 16 hr days with no days off for a 3-week span, and finally slept 15 hrs on Saturday to catch up.


Losing sleep is like losing money (i.e. stock market, gambling (same thing I guess), divorce, etc.): you can never catch up on that lost money, or sleep...never. I know, I've tried.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I would just like to point out that _smoking_ chimpanzee avatars don't go well with the whole fight against cancer idea


I pointed that out real early in the thread...and was told to basically take a hike.

Sigh...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Man... Scuba you are gonna scream right past me like a bat out of hell!!
> 
> That's crazy awesome. Those rigs are doing some work


You are sitting at 7,963,655 as of this post. I'm sitting at 6,515,774. If you could do me a favor and turn off all your machines, I might catch you by Friday; however, even if you don't, with your daily average of 104,964 and my daily average of 503,814 (based on the last nine days), I will catch and pass you on Saturday (8,531,030 to your 8,382,431).

Besides, I still have four other machines to turn on if I buy some more extension cords to distribute the power throughout the house.

Resistance is futile!


----------



## kingchris

its funny when you look at the top ten teams, they all dropped off just before chimp, then shot up then half of then dropped back down again, at least OCN stayed loyal....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's called WU priming. Common for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Aparition

Uh woke up this morning and monitor would not wake up, keyboard frozen. But activity light still chugging along. Quick reset and back to folding.

I do have my 470 working but my cpu has 7808WU and a 13 hour eta with an 8min tpf.









470 has a 8071 and a 2min tpf at least I should be able to sneak in some more points with my GPU.

EDIT:
CPU now at 10 hour eta... still too long.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No kidding, he reaches into the threat list of top 10 with that kind of PPD. It does in mine
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1423125/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1423127/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> You are sitting at 7,963,655 as of this post. I'm sitting at 6,515,774. If you could do me a favor and turn off all your machines, I might catch you by Friday; however, even if you don't, with your daily average of 104,964 and my daily average of 503,814 (based on the last nine days), I will catch and pass you on Saturday (8,531,030 to your 8,382,431).
> 
> Besides, I still have four other machines to turn on if I buy some more extension cords to distribute the power throughout the house.
> 
> Resistance is futile!


HA, I will never back down BWUHAHAHA..... wait :doh DOH!! still gonna zip past me. I'll break in to Motorolla, and start a server room up









Competition is one of the things that keeps it a little more interesting.

@ Blademaster. He wasn't on my radar at all til the competition. Seriously crankin out the points. That's what i like to see.


----------



## axipher

New Prizes!


*i5-650* - donated by _dman811_
*DOTA 2* - donated by _dman811_
*Transcend 128GB Sata 2 SSD* - donated by _DustDevil_
*EVGA 660 SC* - donated by _DustDevil_
*Gigabyte 9600gt* - donated by _Asustweaker_
*AMD 5000+ lapped* - donated by _Asustweaker_
*Intel x-25 40gb SSD* - donated by _Asustweaker_
*Swiftech mcw60 universal GPU waterblock* - donated by _Asustweaker_
*Swiftech XT waterblock, with AMD and Intel brackets* - donated by _Asustweaker_


----------



## Jimbags

man i feel so tiny ive only contributed bout 200k to CC wish i had a 2p or 4p rig i could crank, in the furture maybe


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> New Prizes!
> 
> *i5-650* - donated by _dman811_
> *DOTA 2* - donated by _dman811_
> *Transcend 128GB Sata 2 SSD* - donated by _DustDevil_
> *EVGA 660 SC* - donated by _DustDevil_
> *Gigabyte 9600gt* - donated by _Asustweaker_
> *AMD 5000+ lapped* - donated by _Asustweaker_
> *Intel x-25 40gb SSD* - donated by _Asustweaker_
> *Swiftech mcw60 universal GPU waterblock* - donated by _Asustweaker_
> *Swiftech XT waterblock, with AMD and Intel brackets* - donated by _Asustweaker_


Many thanks to the people who have donated!


----------



## Krusher33

6 hours left! Then I'm shutting my rig down to make some changes.


----------



## lacrossewacker

For the last night, i bumped my i5 up to 4.5ghz. Woke up this morning and it was still at 0.0%







Oh well....still managed a little over 1.4 million points since CC began


----------



## Disturbed117

First unit i have grabbed that was small. All other units have been 15+hrs


----------



## lacrossewacker

What do we do with our sigs now? Just delete the recruitment thing?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What do we do with our sigs now? Just delete the recruitment thing?


Change it to this



Code:


[CENTER]:bruce: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013-signup-form-is-up/0_20][B][SIZE=3]4th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 18th, 2013[/SIZE][/B][/URL] :bruce:
[I]Help Overclock.net triumph over 20+ of the world's top BOINC teams in the 4th BOINC Pentathlon[I][/CENTER]




Code:


Even if you don't join, could always use some publicity


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'm not one to see EOD as better then other jobs to be honest. In fact, I see every member of the military as vital. Helicopter crew chiefs have a tough job too, especially with all the deployments they go on. I had a friend in EOD cross-train to be an H53 Helo crew chief. Now he has a law degree and is a lawyer in the military as an officer! Your friend is doing an amazing job!


Yeah, got to agree with that. Glad to see another military member on here. Doing 12 hour shifts myself down here in Travis.







C-17 Jet Troop, though.....I might soon get stuck on a desk job at MOC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> man i feel so tiny ive only contributed bout 200k to CC wish i had a 2p or 4p rig i could crank, in the furture maybe


? How only that much? My 2500k been kicking butt along with GTX680. What the funny thing is my 1090T with GTX590 been kicking my main rigs butt at folding. O well, at lest those 450 bucks of parts for that old rig did it some major good.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Change it to this
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [code][CENTER]:bruce: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013-signup-form-is-up/0_20][B][SIZE=3]4th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 18th, 2013[/SIZE][/B][/URL] :bruce:[I]Help Overclock.net triumph over 20+ of the world's top BOINC teams in the 4th BOINC Pentathlon[I][/CENTER]</code>
> </pre></div>
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Even if you don't join, could always use some publicity


I'm thinking about doing this. I installed the client yesterday and started some projects for Austin Texas University (something like that). Seems interesting. It looks like it does a separate project on each individual core on the CPU. I'm thinking about doing it, but that depends if I want to cannibalize my [email protected] efforts!


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I would just like to point out that _smoking_ chimpanzee avatars don't go well with the whole fight against cancer idea


Fights cancer in humans







well and it's not like we've stopped humans from smoking entirely. So that's our damn fault if it's self-induced XD


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What do we do with our sigs now? Just delete the recruitment thing?


Change it to the BOINC pentathlon recruitment, or just delete it and wait for the CC participant badge to appear as thanks for all your computing efforts.


----------



## Erick Silver

My work history:



Bloody 3874 point WU the entire time. And as you can see from the highlighted unit my CPU is not stable enough to run folding right now. Going to have to work on that. I am disappointed with my overall production this CC.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I would just like to point out that _smoking_ chimpanzee avatars don't go well with the whole fight against cancer idea


I smoke and I fold... Think of it as planning ahead.


----------



## Krusher33

Remember to sign up for the Team Competition if you enjoyed this event. We do this year round and it's a great way to get active within your community.

More info: http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual/0_50

Sign up: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50

My team is currently looking for an i7 folder and a NVidia folder. And then in another month we'll need another i7 folder.


----------



## Erick Silver

I am looking forward the next year of TC. Hoping XPDs GTX560 2GB will arrive soon. Need to compete against 4thkor and his water cooled Asus GTX560.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> My work history:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody 3874 point WU the entire time. And as you can see from the highlighted unit my CPU is not stable enough to run folding right now. Going to have to work on that. I am disappointed with my overall production this CC.


Wow quite bad luck. I have been folding nothing but core15 and I have been getting nothing but 762x 7660, and just a handful of those 807x all CC. I just switched over to beta flag to try out some core17's since my SMP WU will finish long before the CC is over so I just drop back a core on the SMP.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am looking forward the next year of TC. Hoping XPDs GTX560 2GB will arrive soon. Need to compete against 4thkor and his water cooled Asus GTX560.


I have a reference 7970 coming and I plan to replace Lutz as king of AMD cat.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Wow quite bad luck. I have been folding nothing but core15 and I have been getting nothing but 762x 7660, and just a handful of those 807x all CC. I just switched over to beta flag to try out some core17's since my SMP WU will finish long before the CC is over so I just drop back a core on the SMP.


I tried to use the V7 client but it does not recognize my card as Fermi. Always a Core11 card. So I have been stuck using the old console client and have not put in the beta flag/tag at all. Had a bad experience with that last time a beta unit craze happened.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have a reference 7970 coming and I plan to replace Lutz as king of AMD cat.


I'd like to replace 4thkor, but I do not think I will be able to. I would be happy right now to just not be the lowest producer in my Cat. The GTX560 SE is good enough for mid range gaming but folds worse than a GTX460. My hope was to run the GTX560 2GB model for folding all the time leaving my SE model for my gaming. Unfortunately my PSU will not handle the two together.....So I have to figure out something else.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Remember to sign up for the Team Competition if you enjoyed this event. We do this year round and it's a great way to get active within your community..


I feel like those who folded for CC should take a bit of a break. I've been folding practically 24/7 for 10 days straight (or that it should be encouraged).


----------



## lacrossewacker

Hmmm...so last night, I was having issues with my GPU folding. I switched some settings around. [email protected] stopped working. had to uninstall/reinstall. Got it all back up and running but decided I'd just do it on my CPU. OC'd my CPU to 4.5ghz (from 4.1). Woke up this morning, system was still fine, CPU's were still maxed at 100% However, i was still at 0.0% on my folding









I turned my PC off today (first time in a while) before I went to work. Now that I'm thinking about it, I wonder if I was at 0.0% because my CPU was unstable (possible?) or if it was the [email protected] client messing up on me again. I'd assume that if my CPU was unstable, it'd just crash my system right? Oh, actually, (I remember now), I didn't fold on my GPU last night because even after the reinstall, it was giving me a memory-test error on my GPU.

I'm inclined to think it was the client, but could it be my CPU OC as well?


----------



## Avonosac

I might look into the team folding.. I could just boot my prodigy 3770k with a usb and run smp on ubuntu. I think a 4.8ghz clock won't be _too_ bad. I don't think titans are all that good for folding yet. My 580 might get as many or more ppd


----------



## Disturbed117

Looks like i will be just shy of 90k for the CC.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Hmmm...so last night, I was having issues with my GPU folding. I switched some settings around. [email protected] stopped working. had to uninstall/reinstall. Got it all back up and running but decided I'd just do it on my CPU. OC'd my CPU to 4.5ghz (from 4.1). Woke up this morning, system was still fine, CPU's were still maxed at 100% However, i was still at 0.0% on my folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned my PC off today (first time in a while) before I went to work. Now that I'm thinking about it, I wonder if I was at 0.0% because my CPU was unstable (possible?) or if it was the [email protected] client messing up on me again. I'd assume that if my CPU was unstable, it'd just crash my system right? Oh, actually, (I remember now), I didn't fold on my GPU last night because even after the reinstall, it was giving me a memory-test error on my GPU.
> 
> I'm inclined to think it was the client, but could it be my CPU OC as well?


I'm not sure with nvidia's but I know with my AMD cards my CPU stability will affect my GPU folding. I thought I had a dying card one time but it was just my CPU/RAM being unstable.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I might look into the team folding.. I could just boot my prodigy 3770k with a usb and run smp on ubuntu. I think a 4.8ghz clock won't be _too_ bad. I don't think titans are all that good for folding yet. My 580 might get as many or more ppd


Hey Avonosac come on over to TC I know there are teams that would love to have your 3770k in the I7-2 class or your 580 in the Nvidia class. Look forward to folding against you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> New Prizes!
> 
> *i5-650* - donated by _dman811_
> *DOTA 2* - donated by _dman811_
> *Transcend 128GB Sata 2 SSD* - donated by _DustDevil_
> *EVGA 660 SC* - donated by _DustDevil_
> *Gigabyte 9600gt* - donated by _Asustweaker_
> *AMD 5000+ lapped* - donated by _Asustweaker_
> *Intel x-25 40gb SSD* - donated by _Asustweaker_
> *Swiftech mcw60 universal GPU waterblock* - donated by _Asustweaker_
> *Swiftech XT waterblock, with AMD and Intel brackets* - donated by _Asustweaker_


wow thanks donors!!!!

Here's the highest PPD I've seen on my system - and highest temps I've seen (hot day in England lol) - GPU was running with 100% fan speed



I'm so happy to have hit 1,111 position at OCN and to have hit 1.5mill







!!!


----------



## CloudX

Good job everyone! I hit my goal and broke a million for the team!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Remember to sign up for the Team Competition if you enjoyed this event. We do this year round and it's a great way to get active within your community..
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like those who folded for CC should take a bit of a break. I've been folding practically 24/7 for 10 days straight (or that it should be encouraged).
Click to expand...

*in soup man's voice* No! No break fer you!










TC don't take breaks.







You can, but typically we find a temporary while you're down. And usually you'll feel like you're letting your team down and you end up wanting to get back up and running as soon as possible.

And the month the CC is in, we don't compete.

But the TC is spectacular for OCN folding effort because each team does a good 3-5 million pts per month and there's 21 teams.

And if power bill concerns you, look for a electricity cost calculator and determine the difference between sitting idle and folding that one hardware. Mine only costs me an extra $12.50 a month but we have cheap electric rates in Nashville.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Hey Avonosac come on over to TC I know there are teams that would love to have your 3770k in the I7-2 class or your 580 in the Nvidia class. Look forward to folding against you.












Might be delidding the thing too, and as soon as I get it back on a real motherboard with voltage control I might see 5+ 24/7







I'm at 4.8 with only 1.32v









We'll see the 580 would be in a case which has real bad airflow, so I will have to look into that, the server WOULD be the better box to fold on since it has the spare CPU and it is on all the time. Regardless, we'll see how it goes with the power bill for April with my 3770k and titan folding all month xD


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> *in soup man's voice* No! No break fer you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TC don't take breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can, but typically we find a temporary while you're down. And usually you'll feel like you're letting your team down and you end up wanting to get back up and running as soon as possible.
> 
> And the month the CC is in, we don't compete.
> 
> But the TC is spectacular for OCN folding effort because each team does a good 3-5 million pts per month and there's 21 teams.
> 
> And if *power bill* concerns you, look for a electricity cost calculator and determine the difference between sitting idle and folding that one hardware. Mine only costs me an extra $12.50 a month but we have cheap electric rates in Nashville.


I don't pay the power bill so I'm not worried









Nah I'm not too overly concerned about breaks. I know during CC I gave my rig like a 6-12 hour break. Otherwise it was 24/7. It's just that as soon as CC is done I noticed other competitions and stuff are happening and I'm like "We just got done folding for CC". Although I guess I never planned on not folding so. Not a big deal lmao.

Also I PMed Donkey. How are you at 4m with an 8350 and no dedicated GPU? Did you have rigs before this (or ones you have now that aren't listed)?


----------



## Krusher33

Actually I'm in the AMD GPU category and I have a 7970 that is shipping today coming. This CC is the first time I really folded on the 8350 all out and it performed to its expectations according to blademaster. On the 78xx type units I was doing a good 30-32k PPD. It's performing poorly right at this minute because I have a service running that needs to run for a bit. It wasn't going to finish the unit before the end of CC so I started it up.


----------



## Biorganic

I'll finish my first Chimp Challenge with a little over 600k. Not as well as I had hoped But still glad to help the team, and the cause.


----------



## Majorhi

165k contributed in this my first CC. Not to shabby considering what equipment I'm using. Good job guys!


----------



## tmontney

I know this has been asked before, but even I don't know where we check our individual standings for CC. Like I'd like to see how much I contributed for the 10 day period of CC.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I know this has been asked before, but even I don't know where we check our individual standings for CC. Like I'd like to see how much I contributed for the 10 day period of CC.


username search is on the left side

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=633557


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> I know this has been asked before, but even I don't know where we check our individual standings for CC. Like I'd like to see how much I contributed for the 10 day period of CC.


Here you go! Your User Summary


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Here you go! Your User Summary


That was quick. Thanks!

Seems I've done ~280k for CC. Now there's an hour left for CC, but it's quite close to what I predicted for the 10 day run.


----------



## Scvhero

1 more hour


----------



## Aparition

Darn.. almost got 100k.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=637573

Contributed 81k points. This was fun








I think my power bill is going to be manageable I'll try to keep her folding till the wife _pulls the plug_.


----------



## Avonosac

Not bad, almost 700k for the CC with my one rig







Hopefully the 2 WUs im working on now finish, or at least one before the deadline, It has to be close to finishing.... something









lol.


----------



## Gungnir

Got about 248k I believe; not bad. Back to Boinc!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm thinking about doing this. I installed the client yesterday and started some projects for Austin Texas University (something like that). Seems interesting. It looks like it does a separate project on each individual core on the CPU. I'm thinking about doing it, but that depends if I want to cannibalize my [email protected] efforts!


Yep, single unit per available core/thread


----------



## lacrossewacker

That's an awesome site!

202k ppd last friday!

Only going to be in the 80-100k ppd now that my two main PC's are folding.


----------



## agussio

This event helped me break the 5 mil marker and I got a good burn-in test for every machine. Found a few things to fix but that is part of playing with computers.

After today will start a take down for the primary rig as I need to replace a GPU, and then my other boxes will get some love. I did better than I expected, but I know I could have done more.

Knowing what to expect I think I would set my overclocks different and build my folding rigs a little different.

Thank you all for the thread. It has been fun.

Team Folding here I come...

And maybe,

*Boinc!*

*Boinc!!*

*Boinc!!!*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yep, single unit per available core/thread


very very interesting. I was wondering why it seemed like I had 4 different bars that were at different % completion! lol

Does BIONIC "folding?" give us all the same stats and support like [email protected] does?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I think I got about 1.1Million and I'm happy with that - I was hoping for a Million








I'll let my work units finish then it's back to Boinc for me - Hope to see ya all at the Pentathlon next month


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> very very interesting. I was wondering why it seemed like I had 4 different bars that were at different % completion! lol
> 
> Does BIONIC "folding?" give us all the same stats and support like [email protected] does?


BOINC has several stat sites, such as Free-DC and BOINCstats; IMHO, they're better than Stanford and EOC, too.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> This event helped me break the 5 mil marker and I got a good burn-in test for every machine. Found a few things to fix but that is part of playing with computers.
> 
> After today will start a take down for the primary rig as I need to replace a GPU, and then my other boxes will get some love. I did better than I expected, but I know I could have done more.
> 
> Knowing what to expect I think I would set my overclocks different and build my folding rigs a little different.
> 
> Thank you all for the thread. It has been fun.
> 
> *Boinc!*
> 
> *Boinc!!*
> 
> *Boinc!!!*


you have 2 7950's right? Are those the GPU's you're replacing? What all do you fold on?

Me?


i5 2550k @ 4.1 ghz w/ 670 @ 1267mhz
i7 3770k @ 4.3 ghz w/ 7870 @ 1150mhz
9-12 HP Ultra slims (i5 2400s @ 2.55ghz)
Intel Xeon X5460 @ 3.16 (4 cores)
Intel Xeon W3520 @ 2.66ghz (4 cores)
what does everybody else have?


----------



## martinhal

i 7 3770 5 ghz

3 x 7970 @ 1.2 ghz

3930 k 4.9 ghz.


----------



## Avonosac

I was folding on a 3770k @ 4.7 (for temps as I was gone for most of the CC and needed to close up my windows) and my titan @ 1202mhz.

Looks like my final WU dropped in just before the close... about 5 minutes ago. My CPU has been getting like WUs, and I saw that it dropped one earlier today, so I am not expecting this last one to drop until after the CC is over


----------



## Whodat1972

I started a little late but I did like the lil experience it gave me..I know every little bit helps but seems like I can't anywhere near the points others make. Looks like it will be a long time before I even see a million~


----------



## Majorhi

FX 4100 @ 4.5g

2 6870'2 @ 990/1100

P2 940 @ 3G

GT 430


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> I started a little late but I did like the lil experience it gave me..I know every little bit helps but seems like I can't anywhere near the points others make. Looks like it will be a long time before I even see a million~


You need to them core 0x17 units , a million was easy to get.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> i 7 3770 5 ghz
> 
> 3 x 7970 @ 1.2 ghz
> 
> 3930 k 4.9 ghz.


you FOLD at those specs???? holy crap!! are you under water or live in Antarctica?


----------



## PR-Imagery

For the CC, I had a bit of a late start but my 2600k has been running since the 14th or 15th on 4 threads, and my 7970 finally arrived and got fired up last Tuesday.

My folding/boinc hardware to date includes two 580s, a 570, the 7970, 4 6128s (currently homeless), 2600k, 960t (also homeless atm) and some mostly useless stuff like a P4 D 820, Pentium M 780, 8400GS, 6670 and a 5770.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you FOLD at those specs???? holy crap!! are you under water or live in Antarctica?


Under water , the 7970 top at 42 c
3770 at 55 c delided








3930 at 68 c


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> I started a little late but I did like the lil experience it gave me..I know every little bit helps but seems like I can't anywhere near the points others make. Looks like it will be a long time before I even see a million~


I see you've had like 2k ppd. Your 7870 should rack up around 30ppd easily (24 hours straight) Your i5 should get your around 15 ppd. The best time is during the night. Personally, if you have a laptop, just let your computer chomp away at folding for a couple days, just use your laptop for everything else. Occasionally check your system to make sure it's still running smoothly. Easy to do if you can just RDP into it (also keeps you from jumping into a game lol)


----------



## axipher

15 minutes to get all those work units in.


----------



## Majorhi

ETA on current work units....8, 10 and 12 hours. Just don't think they'll make it.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you have 2 7950's right? Are those the GPU's you're replacing? What all do you fold on?
> 
> Me?
> 
> 
> i5 2550k @ 4.1 ghz w/ 670 @ 1267mhz
> i7 3770k @ 4.3 ghz w/ 7870 @ 1150mhz
> 9-12 HP Ultra slims (i5 2400s @ 2.55ghz)
> Intel Xeon X5460 @ 3.16 (4 cores)
> Intel Xeon W3520 @ 2.66ghz (4 cores)
> what does everybody else have?


Yes. One of my 7950's pop'ed last week and that is one of the things that killed my daily. A lot of crashes and bad units. Found a machine turning off at night for Windows updates.... Just a lot of preventable problems that cost me a lot of points.

For CC I used:
My main, 3770k @4.3 w/ 2x 7950 @ 1.1Ghz Windows --> ~110K ppd
My son's main 3570K @4.3 w/ 650ti Windows --> 30-35K ppd
My Dev machine at work dual X5660 24core Ubuntu 12.10 on VMWare 5.0. --> 110-149K ppd -BIGADV

Next event I want native bigadv boxes to get true 10/10ths CPU power. And I will use the Folding benchmark tool to make sure my clocks are maxxed but stable. I didn't have heat problems anywhere and I am happy about that.

I used 7.3.6 with Beta set on my 7950s and next download set to 99%. I found that I was losing bonus because 7.3.6 was downloading at 95% and the units were sitting there waiting.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 15 minutes to get all those work units in.


Just finished one 10 minutes ago!


----------



## agussio

5 MINUTES >>> Get-R-Dun


----------



## mm67

Finished my last WU's and made about 1.5 million, back to Boinc


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you FOLD at those specs???? holy crap!! are you under water or live in Antarctica?


Yeah delidding definitely would do it... Too bad SB-Es can't benefit from delid.

I love how when I discover folding for the first time, I made it in time for CC









2 PM. CC IS FINALLY OVER. NOW I CAN YOU KNOW LIKE DO OTHER THINGS. Gonna try for higher OC.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Yeah delidding definitely would do it... Too bad SB-Es can't benefit from delid.
> 
> I love how when I discover folding for the first time, I made it in time for CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 PM. CC IS FINALLY OVER. NOW I CAN YOU KNOW LIKE DO OTHER THINGS. Gonna try for higher OC.


Wonder if IB-E will be the same ? Who is going to delid a $ 1000 cpu ?


----------



## Avonosac

And we are done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Wonder if IB-E will be the same ? Who is going to delid a $ 1000 cpu ?


I dunno, who would put a water block on a titan. It is a computer part.... Its like that Kevin Costner movie..

If they build it, we will mod it.

That was the quote right?


----------



## tjr2121

Ladies and Gentlemen, It was fun. I am going back to boincing now and will see you at the next event.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> And we are done!
> I dunno, who would put a water block on a titan. It is a computer part.... Its like that Kevin Costner movie..
> 
> If they build it, we will mod it.
> 
> That was the quote right?


Guess you are right . Not going to risk my cpu deliding but going to put 1.5 v + in it...


----------



## axipher

Final stats update will be at 27 minutes past the hour. Doubt much will change from the current graphs though.


----------



## agussio

is there a way to see a list of individual points for the just the event? Extreme gives me the totals for the days, but i would like to see a total for just the event.


----------



## kzim9

Can't wait for my hydro bill......


----------



## lacrossewacker

Still gonna fold on some of the machines. One machine seems to be crapping on me









i5 2400s (typically gets around 8,000ppd) Right now, it's on a PRCG 8089 and netting 31ppd..........restarting computer didn't change anything.

Should I uninstall [email protected] and restart that client?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

That was a fun couple of days! I am happy to have my system back to game on, but I'm also extremely happy about my 1.4 Million point contribution throughout the 'Challenge!









Thanks to everyone who folded along side me, and to those behind the scenes (Axipher, Zodac, Derick, et al.) who put on a good event!

Now I just hope to win those 4p chips to get a head start on a -bigadv machine


----------



## ikem

idk how much i folded, but does that really matter?

great job everyone.

now maybe i should boinc...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> idk how much i folded, but does that really matter?
> 
> great job everyone.
> 
> now maybe i should boinc...


You got 458,124 points









Added up your points from the 13th to now from HERE

you're almost at 9 million!


----------



## l0max

ggwp to all that participated.


----------



## H-man

Turns out that my folding clients got messed up and were folding under team 0 and anonymous.










School gets in the way of folding.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you FOLD at those specs???? holy crap!! are you under water or live in Antarctica?


I did the TC at 100.8MHz x53 on my 2600K







(1.568V)


----------



## Go Gators!

We'll win the CC one of these years! Good job OCN, it was great to see the team PPD shoot up so drastically!!


----------



## Avonosac

I think to win the CC, we would need to tank one years CC scores, so we would have a not quite so debilitating handicap the following year.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yea the handicaps the suck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> We'll win the CC one of these years! Good job OCN, it was great to see the team PPD shoot up so drastically!!


The sad part tho is that it will drop right back down now that its over.


----------



## Avonosac

Haha, it was kinda fun watching the progress. Nice that 2,000 of computer was able to do something while I was out of my house.

Kinda hoping I win one of those Ducky keyboards. I didn't fold for the prizes, but it wouldn't hurt to win one xD


----------



## axipher

Once I do the draw, I'll post everyone from OCN's totals for just the event with rankings.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Once I do the draw, I'll post everyone from OCN's totals for just the event with rankings.


Perfect. And thank you.


----------



## arvidab

Well, it was nice to see our daily rise from the normal 14-15mil to 19-20mil, too bad we can't maintain that production and that we ended up way down in the CC standings.

Otherwise, good effort and thanks to all who decided to participate and put your computer towards the [email protected] project.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Once I do the draw, I'll post everyone from OCN's totals for just the event with rankings.


Awesome


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well, it was nice to see our daily rise from the normal 14-15mil to 19-20mil, too bad we can't maintain that production and that we ended up way down in the CC standings.
> 
> Otherwise, good effort and thanks to all who decided to participate and put your computer towards the [email protected] project.


I was just thinking about a post that happened a couple weeks before CC. The poster asked about what it would take to get an extra million a day for OCN so we can start catching up to the big guns. And I guess that question can be answered. It just takes a few more dedicated folders and maybe some more bigadv boxes. 5 million ppd difference is impressive on any scale.


----------



## Disturbed117

Excellent work everyone.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Wonder if IB-E will be the same ? Who is going to delid a $ 1000 cpu ?


Me.

I feel like this is where I'd go to post a lot of my non-related stuff such as I just got my RAM to CL7 (only 4 errors from memtest). Now where do I go to tell all this stuff... Do we have like a general chat room or something?


----------



## shelter

Good job everyone. Looks like I got one final 8101 in today before the end for about 3 million total points for the CC compared to like 100k during last year's CC.


----------



## Avonosac

4p cheaters
















good job guys.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> Me.
> 
> I feel like this is where I'd go to post a lot of my non-related stuff such as I just got my RAM to CL7 (only 4 errors from memtest). Now where do I go to tell all this stuff... Do we have like a general chat room or something?


The Folders Lounge


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice one people


----------



## _TRU_

2500k @ 4.2 stock V
gtx 460 @ 890
gtx 460 @ 763
core 15:60k PPD
looks like i got 371k

also, i have a WU coming in, in about 5 min that should push me over the 3M bracket


----------



## bfromcolo

I got 89k for the challenge despite some issues and rebuilding my rig while this was going on.

Looking forward to trying BOINC for the first time.

Do I get a badge now?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Great Job everybody.

It looks like a lot of us boincers put a lot of effort to help our [email protected] fellas!


----------



## .theMetal

Nice work everyone, glad I was a part of it.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I did the TC at 100.8MHz x53 on my 2600K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1.568V)


Stop flashing your golden chip you!
















It was cool to have my first folding experience be this CC. It was fun to read up in here and chat with some people. Learned a great deal. In 12 months from now I will be folding for OCN on a 4P Opteron for the challenges like this.

Edit: wow scubadiver has entered quite some nice hardware for this challenge. I defenitely did not participate for the prices. But I wouldn't mind me that ssd or those cpus.


----------



## DustDevil

Glad to have been a part of it all with everyone involved. Had great fun and loved learning new things. Will definitely be doing it again.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya nice work guys! Looks like I finished out with 403,912 points!


----------



## Kevdog

Glad to see Kevdogs Law stayed chained up for the most part and only bit a couple people...









Nice work everyone...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Glad to see Kevdogs Law stayed chained up for the most part and only bit a couple people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone...


Pray for it to be chained for my next event as well


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Stop flashing your golden chip you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cool to have my first folding experience be this CC. It was fun to read up in here and chat with some people. Learned a great deal. In 12 months from now I will be folding for OCN on a 4P Opteron for the challenges like this.
> 
> Edit: wow scubadiver has entered quite some nice hardware for this challenge. I defenitely did not participate for the prices. But I wouldn't mind me that ssd or those cpus.


My 3770k does 5.1 100x51 @ 1.43v... is that more golden? I don't trust the VRMs on my z77ia-e53 to give any more volts


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> My 3770k does 5.1 100x51 @ 1.43v... is that more golden? I don't trust the VRMs on my z77ia-e53 to give any more volts


Probably. I need 1.46-1.48V for 100x51. I need 1.512V for 100x52.

Though I noticed that some Ivy's just hit a wall after 1.45V. It saturates pretty fast, so I'm not sure you'll get a 53 multi without DICE or LN2. I "upgraded" to a 3770K before.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Glad to see Kevdogs Law stayed chained up for the most part and only bit a couple people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone...


I got screwed in the end my internet was down for ~24 hours which ruined my last spurt to the finish. ~100k ppd everyday until the last 2 where I got 77k ppd and then 13k ppd as a final slap in the face


----------



## Wolfram

It's been great. We didn't win but it's not the winning that counts it's the folding now ain't it. While I won't be folding for OCN until the next Chimp Challenge I'll keep it up over at a different team.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Glad to see Kevdogs Law stayed chained up for the most part and only bit a couple people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone...


Your stinkin law hit me. Not happy with 3 throw fan blades on my cpu cooling fan. I whipped it though like a red headed step child and it still cowers in the dog house. Where it belongs. Bad Dog!


----------



## krista031

GG everyone









last year 136 mil points
this year over 192 mil points
WOOHOO









the saddest part for me, besides that ******ed handicap, is my ridiculously weak folding rig
i folded during whole CC, except 6h yesterday, and i did total of ~180 WUs
for that ive got miserly 75k points and immense power consumtion...








when i live in idiotic country where everything is 30% more expensive and paychecks are 20% lower









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I think to win the CC, we would need to tank one years CC scores, so we would have a not quite so debilitating handicap the following year.


im afraid it never gonna change.. the handicap, i mean.. and no, not in order to win, just to compete fairly..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Kinda hoping I win one of those Ducky keyboards. I didn't fold for the prizes, but it wouldn't hurt to win one xD


i believe that most of the fingers crossed here are for that particular prize


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I got 89k for the challenge despite some issues and rebuilding my rig while this was going on.
> 
> Looking forward to trying BOINC for the first time.
> 
> Do I get a badge now?


still better than i could do









yeah, you earned your badge, but when youll get it, well... ' _We shall see, Xur! We shall see!_ '


----------



## Scvhero

Yay the 10 days of folding got me to my first 500k


----------



## KOBALT

Well done everyone! Another successful year!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nice work


----------



## _TRU_

just got the pts from my last WU. i now haz 3M


----------



## Flying Toilet

I think I averaged about 60k a day, so 600k for the challenge. And this marks my first time pushing 1 million points in a month.


----------



## dman811

Whoever gets my i5-650, don't be surprised when it's in a AMD FX-4100 box. I don't have the original packaging for it anymore, otherwise that is what it would be in. Whoever gets my copy of DOTA 2, add me on Steam, and I will check after Axi does the drawings. Congrats to everyone who competed! I think I was only able to contribute ~75K throughout the CC







between the 7 rigs I was able to get folding.

I had this stuff for my folding hardware:

Intel Atom N270
Intel Pentium T4200 (24/7 unless my mom unplugged it)
3x Intel Core2Duo E7500 (2 part time, 1 24/7 since the 15th)
GT430
AMD Athlon X2 260
Hopefully I can make up the points after the end of June when I get my main rig back. I will be switching my school computer and my mom's laptop to EVGA so I can earn some EVGA bucks for B-Stock, and hopefully pick something halfway decent up to fold on for OCN during Team Competitions. Once I upgrade my CPU, MB, and GPU (again), I would be happy to put my 660 Ti towards 24/7 folding for TC's (if it's eligible).


----------



## BeefCurtins

well i didnt fold the full 24 / 7 but i did as much as i could ( had to pause for gaming sessions ) and i managed the 500k mark ^_^ happy with it.


----------



## Asustweaker

Great work everyone! I'm happy to see so many first timers putting in so much time and effort. Just hope some of you catch the folding bug









I believe I put up 1.3 mil this CC. Good luck to everyone with the prizes.

To whom ever gets my 9600gt, it's got a double pci slot on it. Also, the XT CPU block has been modded to match revision 2. Flows much more and cools great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Glad to see Kevdogs Law stayed chained up for the most part and only bit a couple people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone...


Your darn stinkin law claimed my GTX280!! I aint mad bro. #$%@#$%@#[email protected]%@ OR AM I?????









EDIT: Scuba, you're still the only credible threat on my radar


----------



## $ilent

Good job everyone, we did ok this CC might not have come first but its the participation that counts!

If anyone is interested in folding full time in the Team Competition, please sign up here - http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet

Only fold on one piece of hardware and minimum of 20 hrs a day. Dont forget to put $ilent as your referrer


----------



## Ithanul

Well, so close to 1mil points. I think I keep both rigs going till I hit that then give the main rig a break, and get it ready to help out BOINC for that competition. Maybe I can get it to 5GHz before than.








My two rigs:

Main rig:
i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz @ 1.28V
GTX680 @ stock
GT620 @ stock

Old first rig with upgrades for the this event:
1090T @ stock - bought for this event
GTX590 Classified @ stock








Not bad for two rigs to push out like 800k-900k points for this event.


----------



## Asustweaker

Well I guess i shouldn't open my mouth before I check all my hardware. Seems Kevdog's may have claimed another 2 victims









Primary 480 is artifacting in games, and My i7's being really finicky. Will do some investigating, but doesn't look good









I guess that's what i get for letting my system fold 24/7 for 10 days


----------



## $ilent

My gtx 570 has also started artifacting recently, seems to only happen after I stop folding on my gpu about 5 seconds later get grey lines across my screen for 30 seconds or so then it stops.

Ive started folding for some EVGA bucks! As I evidentally need a new gpu...


----------



## dman811

Also forgot to add that the i5-650 is coming with a stock i5-760 cooler, and the last of a tube of Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Well I guess i shouldn't open my mouth before I check all my hardware. Seems Kevdog's may have claimed another 2 victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary 480 is artifacting in games, and My i7's being really finicky. Will do some investigating, but doesn't look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's what i get for letting my system fold 24/7 for 10 days


xD this pc hasn't stopped folding in 10 days... I hope my titan is ok. I mean I really do, it does 1202 and 550mhz on the ram, I don't want to drop this golden card to RMA


----------



## mingqi53

Nice job everyone! Could we get a summary or something of how well we did this year compared to previous years?

Also, do we have any updates as to who the prize winners are for the March foldathon?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Great work everyone! I'm happy to see so many first timers putting in so much time and effort. Just hope some of you catch the folding bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I put up 1.3 mil this CC. Good luck to everyone with the prizes.
> 
> To whom ever gets my 9600gt, it's got a double pci slot on it. Also, the XT CPU block has been modded to match revision 2. Flows much more and cools great.
> Your darn stinkin law claimed my GTX280!! I aint mad bro. #$%@#$%@#[email protected]%@ OR AM I?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Scuba, you're still the only credible threat on my radar*


You're safe for a few days...i'm winding things down until this weekend when I'll ramp things up again for a few days just to pass you and watch you eat my dust!!









6,950,441 with another ~381,522 to drop between now and 5:48AM EST. You're at 7,975,330...but you are in my sights!!


----------



## scubadiver59

And I think that the "Dog" is responsible for this as well...P11293...an OpenCL project that only nets 1835 credits no matter what and dropped my 8350's PPD down to
4986...what the heck is this all about? Luckily it's on "finish" since I don't want any more of those buggers!!!









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=11293


----------



## chmodlabs

Well, it's time to accept defeat. Hopefully we can mobilize much more of OCN to fold for next year's chimp challenge, since this year was really quite disappointing. I'm going to be pretty blunt here but the organization for the OCN chimpin effort was lack-luster and very ill-conceived. Sorry Derickwm, but something seriously needs to change next year.

- chmodlabs


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> Well, it's time to accept defeat. Hopefully we can mobilize much more of OCN to fold for next year's chimp challenge, since this year was really quite disappointing. I'm going to be pretty blunt here but the organization for the OCN chimpin effort was lack-luster and very ill-conceived. Sorry Derickwm, but something seriously needs to change next year.
> 
> - chmodlabs


The contributions were actually quite good, do you not understand the math involved in the handicap? OCN can not win the CC, we would literally need to double our point production for the next cc in order to be a real contender for the top spot. To win you need to do really bad one year, then REALLY GOOD the next year. You win by having the highest % change, and since OCN is such a large community, and has so many members who contribute, winning the CC will not happen.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> You're safe for a few days...i'm winding things down until this weekend when I'll ramp things up again for a few days just to pass you and watch you eat my dust!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6,950,441 with another ~381,522 to drop between now and 5:48AM EST. You're at 7,975,330...but you are in my sights!!


I really just enjoy poking at the folders closing in, or who i'm closing in on. Just ups the comradery around here.

Well you'll be passing me really quick if my rig is having these problems. Not sure about the i7, it's bsod ing it's self into oblivion!! 124's, 3b's, 50's All over the board. I'm just gonna bite the bullet on a 2p/4p system. My wallet has bled dry from folding recently, power bill is gonna be astronomical this month.

dead 480, dead 280, 2 dead 460's (1 from folding) and maybe my beloved throwback i7







@#$#$ [email protected]#f 3$$

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> Well, it's time to accept defeat. Hopefully we can mobilize much more of OCN to fold for next year's chimp challenge, since this year was really quite disappointing. I'm going to be pretty blunt here but the organization for the OCN chimpin effort was lack-luster and very ill-conceived. Sorry Derickwm, but something seriously needs to change next year.
> 
> - chmodlabs


As far as the outcome this year, I really think our handicap was a huge factor. We put up huge numbers this time last year. The free cloud service craze really hurt us in the competition. I was happy to see quite a few new comers really get into it. This is because we all lent a hand when we had time to. So many users are now folding, enjoying helping the cause, well educated, and well configured.

I wouldn't throw Derick under the bus like that. This is something he does as a hobby, and on his free time. We all have lives outside of here.


----------



## KOBALT

+10000 to the donors. Great prizes this year. I've donated games and such before to Folding competitions, but I don't have anything worth donating this year that people would utilize. I'm sitting on a bunch of stuff/hardware that I think would be more suitable for the freebie section.

Nice job OCN! Another great year!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> +10000 to the donors. Great prizes this year. I've donated games and such before to Folding competitions, but I don't have anything worth donating this year that people would utilize. I'm sitting on a bunch of stuff/hardware that I think would be more suitable for the freebie section.
> 
> Nice job OCN! Another great year!


What yur got? You'd be amazed what others would find useful.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I would take anything to fold on as long as it can make some points!


----------



## Krusher33

Old tech can help replace parts that can be put into a more dedicated machine.


----------



## Erick Silver

Right, I am done folding for the month. Time to get the rig prepped and clocked for the TC. I hope that XPD shipped that GPU as I have to get it primed and ready for butt pwning.


----------



## labnjab

I'm giving my gpus a break for a day or 2 to give my room a chance to cool down, lol.

Got my tc rig ready to go earlier today. Did a clean install of Ubuntu, a quick dusting, and even got teamviewer installed so i can control it from my phone, tablet or main rig. Less then a week until tc resumes


----------



## Midgethulk

Well that was fun!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Hmmm. I hope I have not been bitten by Kevdog's law... my Rampage 4E is having a weird brown-out issue on it's I/O usb ports... only in games too. mouse/keyboard will die for a split second and my USB headphones just glitch and make terrible noises. Only in games however... very strange. I added another 680 and that's when all the symptoms occured, but my AX1200i should be up to the task...







Investigation is in order.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Right, I am done folding for the month. Time to get the rig prepped and clocked for the TC. I hope that XPD shipped that GPU as I have to get it primed and ready for butt pwning.


Yeah I've got mine all shut down too. Emptied of water, completely taken apart and re-organizing things like drive placements, adding a juice box for the card, removing the walls off the tech bench, putting a fan on the back of the mobo on the socket area, etc.







Many things all at once.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Hmmm. I hope I have not been bitten by Kevdog's law... my Rampage 4E is having a weird brown-out issue on it's I/O usb ports... only in games too. mouse/keyboard will die for a split second and my USB headphones just glitch and make terrible noises. Only in games however... very strange. I added another 680 and that's when all the symptoms occured, but my AX1200i should be up to the task...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation is in order.


I used to have this issue with my EVGA Classified. I remember it being an issue with the ich or ioh voltage. Look up the issue, you should be able to find it. I would only get this issue while gaming. Only when i had many devices plugged into the motherboard usb's.


----------



## Adak

First, I'd like to thank Axipher and Derrick for their work on behalf of the CC. It was very trying to work out the details, because of the delays getting the Captains into a forum, and then because of the number of changes that needed to be made.

You were hurt because you did well last year, and didn't have either the large team growth since then, or sparkling recruiting. Next year, my team will be behind the handicap 8 ball, and you will be in a better position.

Thanks for a fun race.

Best wishes all around, from OCF.


----------



## SeD669

What was our final standing? 6th?


----------



## KipH

That was fun. Do it again next year








I like how far up the OCN rank I went in just a 10 days or so. We get a lot of joiners who don't stick with it?
Quote:


> Total score 208076
> Overall rank (if points are combined) 87518 of 1686166
> 
> Contributions by team and project:
> 
> Donor kip69
> Team Overclock.net (37726)
> Score 208076
> Donor Rank 87518 of 1686166
> WU 55


----------



## sayaman22

I really need to upgrade my CPU. Its an athlon 6400+ and only gets 400ppd. My gtx 580 does much better at around 27000ppd.


----------



## Hukkel

I think I contributed about 120k point total. Next year will be better. Oh yes.


----------



## Jimbags

i hope i come into some money for a 2p rig dual xeons would be sweeet! we gotta prepare better for next year. good job all!


----------



## ps-gunkie

I'm sorry if this was answered somewhere in the 1500-ish posts I missed, but what's the deal with the prizes this year? The OP still says it's being ironed out, even after the CC is over. :s

Also, will we be getting this year's postbit automatically? I'm quite proud of the collection I'm building!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> I'm sorry if this was answered somewhere in the 1500-ish posts I missed, but what's the deal with the prizes this year? The OP still says it's being ironed out, even after the CC is over. :s
> 
> Also, will we be getting this year's postbit automatically? I'm quite proud of the collection I'm building!


I want my First CHIMP Post-bit







I'm so excited!









I'm not to worried, while the March Foldathon/ Twitch Giveaway, and the CHIMP goes, for now, "un-Prized", i am sure things will work out in the next few weeks...I hope.
















Got about 596K this CHIMP, quite proud of myself. My SMP had a few issues along the way, ticked me off







But that's Murphy's Law for you...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> I'm sorry if this was answered somewhere in the 1500-ish posts I missed, but what's the deal with the prizes this year? The OP still says it's being ironed out, even after the CC is over. :s
> 
> Also, will we be getting this year's postbit automatically? I'm quite proud of the collection I'm building!


I too am quite proud of my badges! I am still owed a CC Badge for last years and now of course this years.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Got about 596K this CHIMP, quite proud of myself. My SMP had a few issues along the way, ticked me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's *Kevdog's* Law for you...


Ftfy.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Got about 596K this CHIMP, quite proud of myself. My SMP had a few issues along the way, ticked me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's *Kevdog's* Law for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ftfy.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## _TRU_

going to give my computer a much needed rest. later all


----------



## Jimbags

computers dont self repair/regenerate rest is pointless


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am still owed a CC Badge for last years and now of course this years.


yeah, me too, but i think we ought to get them together now..
and i missed few foldathlons last year, just because i forgot to check on dates due to other commitments i had.. bummer


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Ftfy.


Glad someone got to that before I woke up









The postbit will add more crap to my sig, which is always good


----------



## labnjab

I made about 1,240,000 for this chimp challenge and everything ran without any problems







No too bad for my 1st CC. I'm going to see if I can double it next year


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> We get a lot of joiners who don't stick with it?


well OCNs been here for long time, so lots of people shared their path here.. some of them sticked around and here we are


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Lol


----------



## Krusher33

I saw that last night before going to bed and rolled my eyes.


----------



## axipher

Post #2 has been updated with the list of folders, but here it is as well:


* Folding Username ** Chimp Challenge Points ** Chimp Rank *arvidab116354051Deeeebs99541912JoshHuman59449413ZDngrfld55751374DonkeyPunch151451045935Amang37858786navynuke49935351807Scubadiver5934511628shelter_ocn30955089decali295905410Klue22295434211daikerjohn277746612Lutro0270059213kz9259088114Brab198797815agussio18872331647_Knucklehead184897417Jeppzer177881118gboeds176023319Rockhopper170123320nova4005157464621mm67146950022lacrossewacker145592523johnfold4sci134383724nagle3092130170625CloudX119778826NorxMAL119637527labnjab119046528Doc_Gonzo115990229Chooofoojoo106543330Kitler105426831Asustweaker104042632sstnt102333033LarsL102303334epidemic-08100399435K09208499423036Caleal98839137Dramatize96788938WLL7794413739valvehead927989404thKor89297541Extreme_Newbie88068442Kevdog83704343just4funuk82805944Op12580806845Ithanul80692746LemonSlice80479247MartinHalbhuber79731248iGuitarGuy74585249kubed_zero74045650Shpongle73021951EyesDilated72694052Greg12198670592253scifiguy70492754patricksiglin69774155Flyingtoilet66997456Avonosac65210857Wigger9064644658Fasttracker44064324559ColdFusionWi63628660Spaceblue63384861Samurai70762315662Jihadzero60759663Bal3Wolf60536164ElementR59091465Volvo59035766ericeod58980167Johny2458853568kpforce155839569Pccstudent55742670DarkSkyline1655579271infodump54855772txtrkandy52911173silentbravo52506874Biorganic52284375mxfreek0951393576BobsCooling50974977WiSK50457278mayford550235479Merestone50126580MahtaReika49336881Strider_200149324782IvantheDugtrio49094083mironccr34548988484rederdustwar48595985[T]yphoon46713086Ikem46662187spidey8146303188k4m1k4z344673389RussianJ44531790Totallydubbed44243691FIX_ToRNaDo44098092xenomorph11343752793stickg143353194DustDevil43035495$ilent43005296Firefly77742953097Bakudan42520398jcharlesr7542394999Starbomba422260100Atom413094101benpack101410557102darksun20410237103vanilla_eitz409378104Hacksword407044105u3b3rg33k405624106SweetAndLow404135107Hawk777th403912108Agent_kenshin402557109Jarble401524110Escatore399671111[CyGnus]396629112xTweetyBird394848113Go_Gators!394832114BackwoodsNC393166115REPUBLICOFGAMER392167116MAD_JIHAD391446117Cudaboy71391274118cam51037391013119nawon72386700120garry88383585121Lord_Xeb377216122stackcomputing.com374444123_TRU_371529124Rognin366728125slapstick01365523126CTRLurself363340127DizZz359082128SeD669358331129AgentHydra352665130Ssgtnubb351254131deegon351091132amder348615133BigJeebz343094134aas88keyz342500135X-Thumper-X341577136blazed1341130137BeefCurtins340605138Anthony20022334091139Hli530331386140Jeff_Alberts331102141CL1NT328217142jagz327569143my94rt326131144robwhite325564145Fir3Chi3f319017146rurushu315898147RunsLikeADeere312615148KOBALT311106149Dissentience308952150Kyronn94308700151pvt.joker308661152giganews35308234153cgull305716154MP-Canuck304086155nismo_USAF303500156gceclifton302672157TheBlademaster01301457158deafboy298079159Crunkosaur296800160Irisservice296544161WonderMutt296452162urgrandpasdog293025163magic8192289010164Zealotki11er286053165CPLMayo285259166TheGodofIris285156167PCModderMike284337168drew630283769169KBcobra283706170Jerrari283231171SI51283230172sunfish31831282714173NFSxperts279484174jetpuck73279467175RyanW278026176simonfredette274136177Michael_Lee272513178StarYoshi272150179Jj333_33270690180aroc91270313181mosi268352182JerseyDubbin264961183go4life263498184PR-Imagery262785185Jeffjet262222186GarTheConquer258053187Takemikazuchi_Type-00R256463188stolid256335189Colindj1120253912190Krusher33253392191Wheezo252424192tmontney249029193Ergates247709194killgoth2445243966195coachmark2241935196GungnirInd241800197Nitrogannex239710198aznchowboy650238848199ALUCARDVPR237918200the_beast237536201Tman5293237315202Atomfix236487203kennyparker1337234329204ForNever230484205M4ng03z228694206oldsk00l90228392207fogran226671208Scvhero224460209TwirlyWhirly555223837210Cotton223343211JustAnotherWave220919212OCN_NvidiaStorm211405213Malfunction14208840214Anonymous207094215jrDrofXer14202611216Jimbags200168217ps-gunkie199333218Xyxox198402219ironsurvivor197574220staccker197463221Comp4k197203222Sapientia196132223king4x4195803224Compaddict194969225anubis44193830226crystalhand193470227jellis142190229228dtolios189676229Rylo188773230raptor5150188035231majorhi184809232drnilly007179298233Monocog007178472234sayaman22178430235crazyap7178405236Sethy666177596237kremtok177429238kabj06174344239HerkFE173608240whlee172808241curve_in172391242SkippyDogg171892243Velathawen170159244Nissac169643245terryxviet168568246kyle170168479247Finrond167696248Unitas99007166938249Mr.Zergling165525250raiderxx163793251InsideJob163752252dallasathome162708253VisioDei162030254MC-Sammer161127255tarnix160722256Legonut3160678257Aestylis159322258TickTock99158548259JayKthnx156926260Skiivari156034261mach1155519262rmyers83154960263notyettoday154338264lurker2501153967265Nub153008266Dupgrade152836267kip69148562268Big-Pete147717269todd_beedy147224270funfortehfun146712271PhilippeLemay145229272shadman144255273brian.urbina143053274[ISM]-BlueDragon140715275flipd14045827669BBNova138756277MKclan138252278sargentsmite137206279Ooimo135525280428cobra133395281kingchris132245282TheGimpAddict132206283Midgethulk129195284Eaglake128465285YenAlvin124461286Pinball_Wizard123442287kle67122528288martynda121491289Xcrunner1121089290GMNChampion120357291TechCrazy120073292black7hought119408293DJSticky118722294AwesomeTimeTraveler118170295csrxg117245296Hukkel114403297BSLSK05112489298Goof245111362299linkinparkfan007110545300Rob_Leivers110306301krsboss110177302Millillion109982303phlanx109911304Kaaryn109006305.theMetal107626306Maskedman106306307DiHydrogenMonOxide1062783084est105750309Erick_Silver104598310A_Blind_Man104398311ShtKck103829312Blitz6804103712313MiiX103116314skinnysumo102814315Buxty101642316Jonathan_Dukes100701317amantonas100656318george_orm99858319Eielaris98584320cchun3998272321nole16k98101322goodtobeking97736323OCNDisturbed11797679324Radeon91596894325Chowtyme293304326Aeloi93120327spice00392976328Geneaux91401329snoogins91037330metal_gunjee90131331Padishah89449332zephead9989359333bfromcolo89147334t0ni88675335d3viliz3d88254336PaperClip84095337Shift.83667338l0max83029339OCNApparition81590340unexpectedly79951341Sorix79899342Copernicus79560343kingturbofox78217344blupupher77912345j3st3r[xeon]76015346William_Adam75916347krista03174545348Twinkle572359349zzzzzzzzzz072057350LoneWolf71711351axipher71681352MrSmoke71434353Carl71028354ndoggfromhell70936355tjr212170808356vladsinger68861357xeonsaga8868088358vertexshader67635359Baskt_Case66700360Dranas66428361dakluck66383362GHR18065884363Loosenut65858364Kolmain64890365IAmANoob63102366sAnity?62178367_3rutal1ty60802368A14M3D60686369Jermasaurus60351370[KOD]Redfox60163371this_n00b_again60003372rollingdice59880373Tiago_Silva58969374ASSSETS58813375Wolfram58740376Renegadesl158634377rrims58556378chmodlabs58109379*********57623380karmuhhhh57171381nategr8ns56707382Shaitan55695383sdriver55608384BigpoppaFrary54236385freezypop54231386EyeCU54229387Hazara53688388Sir_Shfvingle532423891337LutZ53062390AMITAYUS52991391will25u152423392Magus272752077393Durquavian51210394mhwwdman50812395ur6beersaway50174396SinX749911397MarauderDeuce48584398imaweirdo15948001399hatchet47912400Jimbo76247700401shinigamibob47383402khoralin46577403nikolauska45974404MRHANDS45816405maestrotmbg45743406Oblivion_Freak45582407Photograph45408408spartanerik45323409Teriyaki.Handsome45275410Engezerstorung44920411Dzuks44454412Ceadderman44340413Cord7843982414Eeyore88843475415TheSilence42882416Jamanious42712417seagreen42329418lspaddle42179419Hoppo2Def42030420Ni_Oxx41497421Cyanogenoid41392422Kilgrin41286423Aku5341232424Deathclaw40082425enmariack39493426Frank_Zhou38515427HealZpl0x38490428Mr.Steve38353429PCSarge38346430kenneth_kyler38022431mica3speedy37735432theamdman37574433pozativenrgy37351434Achpoques37028435leekaiwei36105436hertz975334681437FedeVi34576438Zhanger34442439waparson33108440Slappa32155441PedroC199931283442SU11YBEAR30499443yomama938829969444Terence5229589445Nude_Lewd_Man29001446DarkRyder28873447Brigadier_General28842448Deadboy9028590449tacoburger28037450neopunx27675451pwnography627057452Checkered26793453rawoton25434454HardheadedMurphy25431455G3RG25120456Drin-King75725115457Megabander24864458Cratchet31124701459Cy4N1d324104460Lrae_Nekram23987461ORCACommander23244462RedL1me23244462kidcrash_tesla22774464jjsoviet22501465AlbertGomez22421466nGmaze22039467[March]22037468warpuck21841469willhemmens21716470MAXX3.3_Esq21712471CrazyEyedSasquatch21201472audioxbliss20941473Dawnblade20361474d_matthew_dukes20293475The_OCHO19452476BramSLI119370477Modinn19370477phillyd18452479Genesis198418317480Simsaladoo17967481Genyx17664482kromar17436483pbasil116830484Wrobel16762485^Space_Monkey^16400486BodenM16392487TheGrapist16366488fivestring16296489Paradigm8416057490HAYWIREFIVE16053491FunkyFlex15775492Busk15496493hbruestle215428494napsterlove15169495Evenger1414959496Yuppiexj14911497SDJASON13936498XanderDylan13750499h0thead13213457500kyismaster13425501korruptive13387502808MP513331503metalmayhem113142504ikcti12566505HRawesome12059506Nebulae12056507Dusty_Taylor11622508LocoJason11622508thecapler11622508pblackmore030711399511Phyrewall10468512King865410224513DreamKiller3239836514Joelleo9685515CaptainTeemo8953516TaiDinh8544517Dream-Maker8389518Xandict8151519Bliz2138008520Gogreen9017960521gschan387947522Uniwarking7799523CyberAssassin7748524OCNChimpin7748524berger_stahl7651526braindrain7248527albear017237528empnero6953529MikeADavidson6888530strych96877531scaz6808532LtRevo6787533P1LGR1M6777534zerodameaon6668535Bluethulhu6623536Solstice116470537Bloitz6447538gndmpnk6310539Jason4i76291540adcantu6283541davidc6283541Twangfizz6214543wirefox6209544The_Zahir6139545Gr1mSag35909546CheeseCake5894547SleepyLion5841548GEO7205477549slamanna2125444550Code-Red5427551*_*5402552HE_WHO_IS5325553jhurst7475103554glinux5087555solidshark914934942556gamer112004911557Fieel4885558Oaff4769559icemanemg4448560Lampen4446561JoshLoberant4415562DeeJay4373563SkyBoss4311564Thynsiia4291565dreadz284240566essenbe42035675prout4138568qwertzuy4117569Dino_Beltran3996570shinmerz3976571rkjohnston13937572Coolwaters3874573hour17023874573Philistine3874573systemshock8693874573thebest993874573tq23533874573Whole_Wheat3874573BenQuincy3670580royalflush53619581MoGTy3568582njchickendude3506583llxkevinxll3468584TheEddie3355585Frontman3040586ShortRob2847587Blubird2615588MegaWatz2509589Whodat19722388590johnottawa2522342591emc_22233592Ashpd=win!!2224593XPD5412181594henry2125595honam10212094596Crooksy1985597BrunoLKiller1895598ShvartZ301895598Scott1541186860040oztofreedom1759601Ekatherina1750602TriBeCa1674603ToyGun1668604Modki1557605Thecityskies1534606dedmetal981416607Slicerdice1312608QuietlyConfident1178609daydream991059610spaceman1231040611counterexample1008612Tandrial867613SolidSnake1162780614Noskcaj695615zhylun623616oc_4_life520617Taraq520617Team_BBQ353619iwalkwithedead260620Tomlintm199621Liu99769622


----------



## Disturbed117

Only 97k for me.


----------



## $ilent

Please tell me not all 622 people are entered into the prize draw xD


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Please tell me not all 622 people are entered into the prize draw xD


I think they are lol


----------



## Avonosac

57th on my first CC, I'll take it! Shame I couldn't get my 580 folding as well.. I might have broken the top 30









Also, my PC must still think the CC is on, its still plugging away


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ranked 91! Sweet








I had guessed I contributed around 500k too







!
Pretty good considering I only got an i7 and a gtx660ti!


----------



## Blubird

Holy smokes, good going to you 1M+ PPD folks.







Just glad I wasn't on the complete bottom, lol, forgot to keep tower on for a few days when our car died. I hope I don't get a prize in all honesty, that seems unfair.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Axi, do you need to know if our folding name is different to our OCN name? What with no screenshots this year.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Axi, do you need to know if our folding name is different to our OCN name? What with no screenshots this year.


He shouldn't.

Clinking here reveals your folding name anyways.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Yeah. Didn't think he'd want to do that 622 times. Also some people may not have set up the postbit.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Please tell me not all 622 people are entered into the prize draw xD


i think they are too, but looking at some, they only dropped 1 unit at the beginning... then quit


----------



## PimpSkyline

71st, not bad for my First. But hey, i will take 71st over 621st LOL But yeah, i need to get MOAR POWR!


----------



## nova4005

Hit 21 for my first time, I hope next year to break into the top 20 .


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Please tell me not all 622 people are entered into the prize draw xD
> 
> 
> 
> i think they are too, but looking at some, they only dropped 1 unit at the beginning... then quit
Click to expand...

I hate those people.


----------



## axipher

If your folding username is the same as your OCN username, you're fine, if it's different, then I'll check the Foldathon spreadsheet, if it's not there, then I'll try to figure it out through OCN, if the user never registered for a postbit and I can't figure out there username, then they will get posted as the winner in the separate prize draw thread when it's made and have 30 days to claim it.

As for prize eligibility, there will be a very small requirement for the larger prizes. Smaller prizes will be eligible to everyone though since I know I've had a Foldathon or two where I could only squeak out one unit or even TC months where I did absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hate those people.


I honestly think people that do that should be excluded from the prize drawing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If your folding username is the same as your OCN username, you're fine, if it's different, then I'll check the Foldathon spreadsheet, if it's not there, then I'll try to figure it out through OCN, if the user never registered for a postbit and I can't figure out there username, then they will get posted as the winner in the separate prize draw thread when it's made and have 30 days to claim it.
> 
> As for prize eligibility, there will be a very small requirement for the larger prizes. Smaller prizes will be eligible to everyone though since I know I've had a Foldathon or two where I could only squeak out one unit or even TC months where I did absolutely horrendous.


on an unrelated note - what happened to march's foldathon prizes?
You seem to have forgotten that...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If your folding username is the same as your OCN username, you're fine, if it's different, then I'll check the Foldathon spreadsheet, if it's not there, then I'll try to figure it out through OCN, if the user never registered for a postbit and I can't figure out there username, then they will get posted as the winner in the separate prize draw thread when it's made and have 30 days to claim it.
> 
> As for prize eligibility, there will be a very small requirement for the larger prizes. Smaller prizes will be eligible to everyone though since I know I've had a Foldathon or two where I could only squeak out one unit or even TC months where I did absolutely horrendous.


Pretty fair way to do it. I'd hate to see the 4ps or something go to a person who did a 1 WU for like 500 pts. That wouldn't give much of a chance for them to put a 4p rig together for folding.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If your folding username is the same as your OCN username, you're fine, if it's different, then I'll check the Foldathon spreadsheet, if it's not there, then I'll try to figure it out through OCN, if the user never registered for a postbit and I can't figure out there username, then they will get posted as the winner in the separate prize draw thread when it's made and have 30 days to claim it.
> 
> As for prize eligibility, there will be a very small requirement for the larger prizes. Smaller prizes will be eligible to everyone though since I know I've had a Foldathon or two where I could only squeak out one unit or even TC months where I did absolutely horrendous.
> 
> 
> 
> on an unrelated note - what happened to march's foldathon prizes?
> You seem to have forgotten that...
Click to expand...

January's and March's Prizes are overdue still... And Monthly's. I've been kind of swamped and been doing some of the other Editor's work too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> January's and March's Prizes are overdue still... And Monthly's. I've been kind of swamped and been doing some of the other Editor's work too.


I think it might be time to get someone else to help you...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> January's and March's Prizes are overdue still... And Monthly's. I've been kind of swamped and been doing some of the other Editor's work too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be time to get someone else to help you...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm working on it, but first need to retire the old ones that are inactive... I have 2 replacements in mind, they just don't know it yet...


----------



## Aparition

I'll be more ready next year, now that I don't have to worry about initial setup. Min of 300k







or bust!

..._if I win the GTX660 I'll have even MORE points..._


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hate those people.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think people that do that should be excluded from the prize drawing.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think that if a person only did 1 or 2 units worth, do the research and find out if the person even asked for help or anything if they had issues. Or even if they posted much.

Hell... they might be someone trying to get more entries by putting in a different name for a unit or 2.

Bottom line is: having only done 1 or 2 units over 10 days is very suspicious unless it was near the end of the event or tried it and dropped out because they didn't like the heat or power draw.


----------



## Midgethulk

Oh wow never expected I would reach place 248!









I'll have to explain the upcoming power bill to my parents tho... meh worth it


----------



## go4life

Pretty happy with the results! 263498points and 184 place in total








Not bad for my first chimp challenge! Next year I will try to do even better, but sadly I could not fold to much this time as I was low on cash and had to save power :/

Thank you all who contributed to the challenge


----------



## axipher

http://www.overclock.net/t/1385335/the-future-of-cc-discussion-thread


----------



## Ithanul

Sweet, number 46 for my first wack at the CC.







So close to a mil though, maybe next year. As I plan to try to build me a 2P or 4P for the next CC.


----------



## axipher

I'd like to officially thank all the BOINC team for helping us out during the CC and invite OCN's [email protected] team to return the favour: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013-signup-form-is-up


----------



## black7hought

I'm happy to see I contributed 119408 points for my first CC but I want to hit at least a million next year.


----------



## solidshark91493

Man My computer just didnt cut it this time .-. however I didnt fold for like 2 days and I was having issues. Glad I could contribute something though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

#23! holy crap that's awesome









I was afraid I'd just be a drop in the ocean lol (compared to deeebs!)


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'd like to officially thank all the BOINC team for helping us out during the CC and invite OCN's [email protected] team to return the favour: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013-signup-form-is-up


Thank you Axipher









I enjoyed my first CC and look forward to seeing some folders in the Pentathlon!


----------



## mironccr345

Ranked 84 for this years CC.


----------



## Starbomba

Nailed spot #100, not bad for a part-time folder IMHO. Hopefully i can get something to put aside my power limitations and run full tilt next year, or scratch the itch i've beeen having for quite a while and tie together a 2P rig (or both!







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'd like to officially thank all the BOINC team for helping us out during the CC and invite OCN's [email protected] team to return the favour: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013-signup-form-is-up


Glad to be of help, see you on the Pentathlon


----------



## Majorhi

#232...nice. Now to read up and find out about this "BOINCing" stuff!


----------



## Faster_is_better

I think I'll keep all my stuff going till at least the weekend, 3x my normal ppd for a bit longer to buff my stats









Good show guys


----------



## Kitler

31 out of 622... I can settle for that









Edit: Time to take my rig offline and run some updates and such.

I'll give her a little rest for a couple days. She's been running for a couple weeks straight.


----------



## agussio

I did better than I expected, especially with the problems I had.

But for those 15 people ahead of me, or at least 12 of them, I am coming for you next year.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> I did better than I expected, especially with the problems I had.
> 
> But for those 15 people ahead of me, or at least 12 of them, I am coming for you next year.


Best bring your A game!








I have another 2P board on the way... Gonna try out the E5-24xx chips. I haven't come across any numbers from them yet.


----------



## labnjab

Hit #28 with 1,190,465 points







I'm building a haswell dedicated folding rig this summer with possibly a few gpu's, so hopefully I can hit top 20 next year


----------



## ps-gunkie

200K points in 10 days, that's not too bad considering I can't leave this thing running 24/7, I'm quite pleased with that.









Great job everyone, I'm sure we'll do better next year, granted things like the carrousel get set up in time.


----------



## ASSSETS

Do we have results on who won this challenge?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> Do we have results on who won this challenge?


Overclockers.com (OCF)


----------



## CloudX

Ohh snap! I did a lot better than I thought! I knew I was hovering in the top 50 but wow! That was exciting haha!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If your folding username is the same as your OCN username, you're fine, if it's different, then I'll check the Foldathon spreadsheet, if it's not there, then I'll try to figure it out through OCN, if the user never registered for a postbit and I can't figure out there username, then they will get posted as the winner in the separate prize draw thread when it's made and have 30 days to claim it.
> 
> As for prize eligibility, there will be a very small requirement for the larger prizes. Smaller prizes will be eligible to everyone though since I know I've had a Foldathon or two where I could only squeak out one unit or even TC months where I did absolutely horrendous.


the requirement is already in the rules
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ~When is it?
> The competition officially *begins on the 13th of April, and will run for 10 days (until the 23rd of April).* The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But it's Derick...
> No passkeys this year, Derick will update the thread eventually or I will tonight after work. It's a much simpler team-based race this year, no separate username or anything like that, just fold for team 37726. *You will need to provide a screenshot of your folding efforts though if you want to be eligible for prizes from OCN.*


Simply put those who did not fold for the 10 days & or cannot provide a screenie won't be eligible. Most of us who ran into problems posted our downtime & why. Also when you do the prize draw, take a look @ the winners page. here's mine . easy to see i folded all 10 days







however, based on your system you may not be able to put out as many WU's as others. so a WU min should be required. i.e. 10 day challenge so must have 1:1 WU (10 WU total) completion or more, depending on system.









P.S. i hit 124 for my 1st CC & was able to break 3M pts







once everything is under water i should be able to do better next time


----------



## DUpgrade

How does one track or find how many points or WU were completed over a period of time? My machine was folding 24/7 duing this but I'm relatively new to this particular contest (and folding in general).


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> How does one track or find how many points or WU were completed over a period of time? My machine was folding 24/7 duing this but I'm relatively new to this particular contest (and folding in general).


Here is a link to your stats:

Extreme Overclocking Stats page for DUpgrade


----------



## ikem

well...here is my proof is we need it...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> well...here is my proof is we need it...


I like that method of providing proof! A WU history list! I will be posting mine in a bit.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I like that method of providing proof! A WU history list! I will be posting mine in a bit.


Any place on the web I might be able to get that? I think I might have installed HFM or whatever... but I am at work







Would be interesting to see what units have been giving me better points.

Woot! Just noticed I hit 1299 team rank







Top 1300!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> well...here is my proof is we need it...


actually that would be the best & simplest method. a HFM WU history viewer screenie would be required from a winner.


----------



## martinhal

48 th .. Top 50


----------



## ASSSETS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Overclockers.com (OCF)


So they fastest growing team as i understand. As winner is one with biggest difference in points compare to 2012, right?


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> actually that would be the best & simplest method. a HFM WU history viewer screenie would be required from a winner.


That would only be possible if HFM is able to pull up a list of WU's you completed before installing the program, which I think is highly unlikely. E.g. I folded for the entire length of the CC, but I don't have HFM installed. I should still be eligible for the prizes since installing HFM wasn't listed as a requirement in the OP. Just saying.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> That would only be possible if HFM is able to pull up a list of WU's you completed before installing the program, which I think is highly unlikely. E.g. I folded for the entire length of the CC, but I don't have HFM installed. I should still be eligible for the prizes since installing HFM wasn't listed as a requirement in the OP. Just saying.


then a shot from your stats page would work


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> actually that would be the best & simplest method. a HFM WU history viewer screenie would be required from a winner.


I could only show a small portion of my WUs sent if I had to do that. I sent 684 WUs during the CC...


----------



## Krusher33

I've already shut down my rig and dismantled it.

I still say keep it simple. Draw the name and check EOC.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I could only show a small portion of my WUs sent if I had to do that. I sent 684 WUs during the CC...


the stats page summarizes. look @ my page on the bottom stat chart it shows the daily WU & point count.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> So they fastest growing team as i understand. As winner is one with biggest difference in points compare to 2012, right?


The LinusTechTips forum joined them this year.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> the stats page summarizes. look @ my page on the bottom stat chart it shows the daily WU & point count.


Correct, that's not HFM though, which is what you were talking about, right?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I still say keep it simple. Draw the name and check EOC.


^ This would be the easiest thing for everyone


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If your folding username is the same as your OCN username, you're fine, if it's different, then I'll check the Foldathon spreadsheet, if it's not there, then I'll try to figure it out through OCN, if the user never registered for a postbit and I can't figure out there username, then they will get posted as the winner in the separate prize draw thread when it's made and have 30 days to claim it.
> 
> As for prize eligibility, there will be a very small requirement for the larger prizes. Smaller prizes will be eligible to everyone though since I know I've had a Foldathon or two where I could only squeak out one unit or even TC months where I did absolutely horrendous.
> 
> 
> 
> the requirement is already in the rules
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ~When is it?
> The competition officially *begins on the 13th of April, and will run for 10 days (until the 23rd of April).* The Challenge begins and ends at 12pm Noon PDT (8pm British Time).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But it's Derick...
> No passkeys this year, Derick will update the thread eventually or I will tonight after work. It's a much simpler team-based race this year, no separate username or anything like that, just fold for team 37726. *You will need to provide a screenshot of your folding efforts though if you want to be eligible for prizes from OCN.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply put those who did not fold for the 10 days & or cannot provide a screenie won't be eligible. Most of us who ran into problems posted our downtime & why. Also when you do the prize draw, take a look @ the winners page. here's mine . easy to see i folded all 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however, based on your system you may not be able to put out as many WU's as others. so a WU min should be required. i.e. 10 day challenge so must have 1:1 WU (10 WU total) completion or more, depending on system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. i hit 124 for my 1st CC & was able to break 3M pts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once everything is under water i should be able to do better next time
Click to expand...

That was before I realized that my stats system can be used to get everyone's folding info anyway. I do have a minimum requirement, just working out the exact number, most likely around 6 WU's or 15,000 points or something along that line.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

And for those that don't use HFM - no bad idea.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And for those that don't use HFM - no bad idea.


I never got HFM setup with my Ubunto VM so a screenshot would be helpful as an alternate. It took me a few days to get my VM client even folding, but that even said I still managed to get 18 WU in before the time limit. 6 WU and over to qualify for prizes sounds fine to me.


----------



## aas88keyz

rank #135 out of 600 or something is good with me. Would it be a problem if everybody post their proof in this thread before any of the winners have been drawn? Or should we post our proof when our name is drawn? 600+ posts in any would probably be a lot to go through. Maybe I am not understanding.

Keep on foldin'!









Oh and thanks for the 1 million ppd badge. I am starting to actually look like an OCN member now. 1 of the team!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That was before I realized that my stats system can be used to get everyone's folding info anyway. I do have a minimum requirement, just working out the exact number, most likely around 6 WU's or 15,000 points or something along that line.


6 units sounds good. 15k sounds high. There were several that participated with what they could and was only getting like 600 PPD or something.


----------



## ikem

yea, if a new user just started folding they may not even have bonuses yet. So i agree with 6, but the 15k is debatable.


----------



## JayKthnx

here is my summary. had issues with system stability due to this being a brand new build, hence my down times, tried to fold as much as I could though. also, had no power this weekend. gotta love that. lol.


----------



## mkclan

My stats, core 16 is bigest issue for my hd7850


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> yea, if a new user just started folding they *may not even have bonuses yet*. So i agree with 6, but the 15k is debatable.


bonuses?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> yea, if a new user just started folding they *may not even have bonuses yet*. So i agree with 6, but the 15k is debatable.
> 
> 
> 
> bonuses?
Click to expand...

When you fold under a passkey, you get bonus pts depending on how fast you complete the unit. It starts after the 10th unit turned in.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> That was before I realized that my stats system can be used to get everyone's folding info anyway. I do have a minimum requirement, just working out the exact number, most likely around 6 WU's or 15,000 points or something along that line.


6 is good. Even my ancient 6 year old laptop can pop out 6 so unicores in 10days.


----------



## kyfire

I know that everyone uses EOC for [email protected] stats. Has anyone looked at this site (link is to OCN's stats) http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=101&tnum=37726


----------



## [CyGnus]

I think a that 1 wu per day of the event so in total each one of us should have at least 10 wus done in these 10 days to be eligible to prizes, this sounds fair to me what do you guys think?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I think a that 1 wu per day of the event so in total each one of us should have at least 10 wus done in these 10 days to be eligible to prizes, this sounds fair to me what do you guys think?


Though they probably got more than a unit per day on other days, there were a couple of folks that had a day or 2 of downtime due to computer issues or internet issues even.


----------



## Disturbed117

I feel 10k+ would be fair.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I think a that 1 wu per day of the event so in total each one of us should have at least 10 wus done in these 10 days to be eligible to prizes, this sounds fair to me what do you guys think?


Not all WUs are created equal. For those of us running -bigadv, a WU can easily take more than one day.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Not every one's rigs can do one unit a day, there are some units that can take over 18hrs to complete on a decently spec'ed system. Then factor in problematic rigs, internet/power outages, people who only learned about CC after the banner went up (which was after the event had started) or got invited after the start etc. Also factor the fact it was moved from May to April haphazardly, and did catch even active folders off guard.

As much as I agree with a WU minimum requirement, honestly all this should have been sorted and stated in the OP before the CC started, not after the fact or during. Given the requirements last year, we only needed to show proof of one unit at 50% or more during the CC.

Lessons learned I guess.

IMO hardware worth $99+ retail value goes to active members and everything else 6WUs.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I think a that 1 wu per day of the event so in total each one of us should have at least 10 wus done in these 10 days to be eligible to prizes, this sounds fair to me what do you guys think?


i said that a few posts above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Not all WUs are created equal. For those of us running -bigadv, a WU can easily take more than one day.


true, but you would easily pass the 6k pts req


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> I know that everyone uses EOC for [email protected] stats. Has anyone looked at this site (link is to OCN's stats) http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=101&tnum=37726


Yea, it has some nice features (such as daily records etc). But it hasn't worked for me the last weeks, just get the "Stats Processing" message all the time.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Looks hard to read...


----------



## epidemic

If the internet would have survived I would have been in the top 30


----------



## SeD669

129th. not too bad for first time. 2P and 4P systems are a must now


----------



## KOBALT

By a rough estimate, I think I pumped out around 500K. I'll take it.


----------



## dman811

Wow, I put out a lot less points than I thought, either way, I still earned the 367th spot this year churning out only 62178 points over all. I guess I am OK with that. If I had my main rig I might be within the top 200 though. Considering the hardware I used for this, I would say I did good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

For around 1.5mill I have 263 WU's.

That means for ever 5.7k I get 1 WU.

10K would be around 2 WU's - and that sounds fair.

5+ WU's is just too much.
Bearing in mind this is coming from someone who contributed around 500k to this CC


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For around 1.5mill I have 263 WU's.
> 
> That means for ever 5.7k I get 1 WU.
> 
> 10K would be around 2 WU's - and that sounds fair.
> 
> 5+ WU's is just too much.
> Bearing in mind this is coming from someone who contributed around 500k to this CC


but the people that only did 1 or 2 WUs only got 200 points each because they dont have bonuses yet, so thats why it should be at least 6-10 WU


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For around 1.5mill I have 263 WU's.
> 
> That means for ever 5.7k I get 1 WU.
> 
> 10K would be around 2 WU's - and that sounds fair.
> 
> 5+ WU's is just too much.
> Bearing in mind this is coming from someone who contributed around 500k to this CC


Doesn't work because new members with new passkeys don't get bonuses until they complete 10 units. Depending on the units they get they can do 5 and only have around 6.5k points, they could even have less.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Doesn't work because new members with new passkeys don't get bonuses until they complete 10 units. Depending on the units they get they can do 5 and only have around 6.5k points, they could even have less.


Consider this...Standford doesn't give bonus points on a passkey till 10 WUs are completed. I'd say if 10 WUs is good enough for Standford than it should be good enough for OCN.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

But 10wus...is like 60k in points....as much as I don't mind, as I did quite a bit more than that. Isn't that just a little too high for people to be eligible? I don't know...


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But 10wus...is like 60k in points....as much as I don't mind, as I did quite a bit more than that. Isn't that just a little too high for people to be eligible? I don't know...


Not sure where you get 10WUs = 60K...I have a total of 250140 points with 67 WUs that averages out to 3733 PPD so 10 WUs would be in the 37k area.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Given the circumstance of how disorganized this CC was, 10WU isn't really a fair number, especially deciding after the fact.

Same rules that have existed for past challenges and events should be used here. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Given the circumstance of how disorganized this CC was, 10WU isn't really a fair number, especially deciding after the fact.
> 
> Same rules that have existed for past challenges and events should be used here. I'll just leave it at that.


For this CC I agree 100%. For next CC the rules need to be spelled out in advance. IMHO....ALL members who participated should receive something.


----------



## Majorhi

Just a sweet little Chimp Challenge Participant badge works for me!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> For this CC I agree 100%. For next CC the rules need to be spelled out in advance. IMHO....*ALL members who participated should receive something.*


That may be tough my friend And is very unlikely.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Given the circumstance of how disorganized this CC was, 10WU isn't really a fair number, especially deciding after the fact.
> 
> Same rules that have existed for past challenges and events should be used here. I'll just leave it at that.


Probably a good idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Just a sweet little Chimp Challenge Participant badge works for me!


Same.


----------



## kingchris

we do receive something, the thought of helping other, so see everybody does receive something


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> we do receive something, the thought of helping other, so see everybody does receive something


Well said.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Not sure where you get 10WUs = 60K...I have a total of 250140 points with 67 WUs that averages out to 3733 PPD so 10 WUs would be in the 37k area.


scroll up - sere my calculation


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> scroll up - sere my calculation


Fold unicore on an i7 and 10 units can be 8k. It depends on the units you're folding. To enable bonus it's best to prime little units.


----------



## Kyronn94

Got my 560ti just before this years CC, and increased my ppd to just shy of 40K









I'm afraid I don't know much about the CC, so I just ran [email protected] for as much as possible since the 13th









What is this badge you are all talking about?
Is it the [email protected] symbol under your post count?

Sorry for noob questions


----------



## PR-Imagery

The Chimp Challenge on in my sig


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not bad i did 600k and i forgot to run my big point boxes for most of the cc.


----------



## dman811

No, I think he's talking about our post-bits. To get your own post bit go to your profile then "Edit Community Profile", and then put your [email protected] username in the top text field. You will get a post-bit once you have folded 50,000 Points for OCN, but since moderators have to set it up (I believe), it might take a little while to show up.


----------



## Asustweaker

Asustweaker: ponts: 1040426 rank: 32

YA BABY!!


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> we do receive something, the thought of helping other, so see everybody does receive something


Very good point and I agree 100% And that SHOULD be good enough for anyone. So why do SOME teams offer prizes while others don't? Personally, I'm happy with the knowlege that my efforts make a difference and cold lead to a cure.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> we do receive something, the thought of helping other, so see everybody does receive something
> 
> 
> 
> Very good point and I agree 100% And that SHOULD be good enough for anyone. So why do SOME teams offer prizes while others don't? Personally, I'm happy with the knowlege that my efforts make a difference and cold lead to a cure.
Click to expand...

This team offers prizes because people donate them. I don't know why other teams don't offer prizes. I am perfectly happy with knowing that I am helping to find a cure, and the fact that I get a little badge on my sig (if that gets set up properly this year) makes it even more worth it.


----------



## Asustweaker

Asustweaker: Points: 1040426 Rank: 32

Ya baby, almost pushed my way into the top 30! I am quite happy with that. Actually a little surprised.


----------



## DUpgrade

I'm just looking forward to having some badges for my contributions to folding. Very close to hitting my first million so having the CC and that will look nice. I don't think I did bad considering this is my first time.


----------



## Sethy666

Nice effort peeps. Once again I'm proud to be part of a tenacious team


----------



## raptor5150




----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> not bad i did 600k and i forgot to run my big point boxes for most of the cc.


I'm right there with you. I did approx. 650K with exactly 100WUs this CC.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'm right there with you. I did approx. 650K with exactly 100WUs this CC.


I was so happy when I saw your name on the potential threats list, I was about to SS and post "PWND!!!"

But that would have been childish.

(I did take the screenshot)


----------



## Jimbags

nice work all







just over 200k looking to greatly improve next year!







if i win any prizes they will fold. also quite proud of my old gtx 460 churning out 15-16k points per day







man i would love a 2/4p rig ). to bad im poor lol


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I was so happy when I saw your name on the potential threats list, I was about to SS and post "PWND!!!"
> 
> But that would have been childish.
> 
> (I did take the screenshot)


Friendly competition is always good! Its what pushes us to make us better.


----------



## WLL77

39th!


----------



## BeefCurtins

hey i was wondering how i go about getting my sig for the chimpin challange for being a participant..... thanks


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> hey i was wondering how i go about getting my sig for the chimpin challange for being a participant..... thanks


From what I've been able to gather they will be added to our profile within 1-2 days.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Friendly competition is always good! Its what pushes us to make us better.


^^ absolutely. I've been messin with scuba pretty much the whole event. I think it's great to see people on here pokin at each other. If you see a few folders actively checking and rechecking to see where the closest threats and conquests are, it means they are very involved. Thus leading to more production overall. Would be cool to have a constant competition feel around here.


----------



## aas88keyz

I like the reward of our help to science in understanding gene foldings that could be used by other organizations including researchers look for cancer cures and all. This is important for us all. But I do not lack interests for most of the prizes donated. I have little interest in the video games being offered but I am not afraid to admit I am looking at winning a prize that will optimize my system to contribute even more to the FAH research. So lets figure this out so we all can hope to improve our systems for FAH and continue to be winners under OCN.

Keep on foldin'!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> ^^ absolutely. I've been messin with scuba pretty much the whole event. I think it's great to see people on here pokin at each other. If you see a few folders actively checking and rechecking to see where the closest threats and conquests are, it means they are very involved. Thus leading to more production overall. Would be cool to have a constant competition feel around here.


Yeah, I've got your number: 342

As I take 341 from you this weekend! Muahahaha!


----------



## EpicPie

I feel bad for missing this years chimp challenge.

Been so caught up with real life. @[email protected]


----------



## Asustweaker

YAYA SCUBA STEVE!! My damn main rig is down for diag time









You'll pass by me like a bat outta hell at 8am the 26th


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'm right there with you. I did approx. 650K with exactly 100WUs this CC.


nice lol the guys doing cc slacked this year i didnt get any msgs when it started i coulda been doing 150K+ every day of it if i had remmberd to turn all my ati cards to folding.


----------



## Hukkel

Hukkel

114403

297

Me thinks I need to up my game. Next year I need to get to the top 100 at least


----------



## PimpSkyline

Proof Just in case it is needed.

I did pretty good (71st) this year, i wanted a Top 50, but i got close.

As far as prizes go, i would be happy with a CHIMP Postbit badge and a OC Account. Though i wouldn't mind to "Torture" that 9600GT on some [email protected] and BOINC
















I had fun, made some sick points this year guys, can't wait till next year.

Also, thanks to *$ilent* if it wasn't for him, i might not of made the last BOINC and this CC. I also helped to vote the CC to April so that helped too.

Good Luck Everyone, and i will continue to Fold my Rigs butt off for TC/BOINC/CC!
















Thanks!


----------



## Z32

I wouldn't have known about the CC this year if it weren't for the awesome profile pictures that everyone switched to.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I found out about the CC from the Boinc section and I'm glad I decided to give it a go. I tried a few years ago but could not get the client to run at all. This time, it was a breeze to set up and after a few helpful people pointed me in the direction of the right threads, I was up and running with minimal fuss. Interesting that is stresses my hardware different from Boinc too. Overclocks that are stable on Boinc proved to be unstable for folding, so that was fun to tinker with. From a first timers point of view, It was a fun event and I'm happy with my overall finish position of 26th
I started folding again last night on just my CPU as I didn't have a Boinc CPU project to run and I might just upgrade my Pentium system to a quad core so I can dedicate a CPU to this full time. I just wish that Boinc got the attention that Folding does with the banner on the carousel and a mention on the main page


----------



## Jimbags

where and when are prizes posted? thanks







gonna prepare well in advance for next year


----------



## Ithanul

Well, time for main rig to have a break, and me to do some gaming on it again.







Just go Bioshock Infinite & Tomb Raider.

Woot, finally got my 1mil points.


Just had a BSOD this morning on the main rig, better find out what caused that, and get the main rig ready to help out on the BOINC Pentathlon next month.







Hope all this folding did not hurt my SB chip to bad.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, time for main rig to have a break, and me to do some gaming on it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go Bioshock Infinite & Tomb Raider.
> 
> Woot, finally got my 1mil points.
> 
> 
> *Just had a BSOD this morning on the main rig, better find out what caused that, and get the main rig ready to help out on the BOINC Pentathlon next month.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all this folding did not hurt my SB chip to bad.


More voltage!


----------



## lacrossewacker

What happens if my client finishes a WU, but the internet is out at that time? Will it send the results when the internet it back on? Or do I lose all that work?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What happens if my client finishes a WU, but the internet is out at that time? Will it send the results when the internet it back on? Or do I lose all that work?


It should send once you regain your connection.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I found out about the CC from the Boinc section and I'm glad I decided to give it a go. I tried a few years ago but could not get the client to run at all. This time, it was a breeze to set up and after a few helpful people pointed me in the direction of the right threads, I was up and running with minimal fuss. Interesting that is stresses my hardware different from Boinc too. Overclocks that are stable on Boinc proved to be unstable for folding, so that was fun to tinker with. From a first timers point of view, It was a fun event and I'm happy with my overall finish position of 26th
> I started folding again last night on just my CPU as I didn't have a Boinc CPU project to run and I might just upgrade my Pentium system to a quad core so I can dedicate a CPU to this full time. I just wish that Boinc got the attention that Folding does with the banner on the carousel and a mention on the main page


Hehe, yeah. Folding... the new Prime95.


----------



## Merestone

80th in my first CC, very happy with that. Great work everyone, that is a lot of WUs we put out!

Now that you all have me hooked on folding I will have to start populating that empty 42u rack that lurks in the corner of the room for next years CC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah if you've competed a WU but not connected online, it will send and receive a new one when you connect. You only need to be connected for that, and not the duration of the WU


----------



## Krusher33

Problem is that if it's a QRB based unit, you're going to get less points the longer it takes to upload it. That and you can't get a new unit work on till you have connection again.


----------



## amder

Almost forgot about this! Placed 133, not to bad! Great work everyone!


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merestone*
> 
> 80th in my first CC, very happy with that. Great work everyone, that is a lot of WUs we put out!
> 
> Now that you all have me hooked on folding I will have to start populating that empty 42u rack that lurks in the corner of the room for next years CC.


Where did you find your ranking?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Where did you find your ranking?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013#post_19658693

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Where did you find your ranking?


post #2


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Where did you find your ranking?
> 
> 
> 
> post #2
Click to expand...

+1

I posted a complete list of all of team 37726's (OCN) active folders during the Chimp Challenge period. I was actually on the ball for once, then proceeded to fall off very hard again :/


----------



## Avonosac

Mush, axipher, MUSH! I don't care if you're tired!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Mush, axipher, MUSH! I don't care if you're tired!


My rig at home is still messed up. It folded 10 days straight during the CC on the 7950 + X3480 (both ES) then as soon as I opened up Facebook and OCN last night, computer crashed... So I'm still stuck working on OCN from work with no Javascript features


----------



## lacrossewacker

Pretty much done folding 24/7 on my main rigs. Just keeping some other ultraslims going....around 100k a day? We'll see how long I can keep it up!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Not bad ...
Quote:


> Folding Username: 47_Knucklehead
> Chimp Challenge Points: 1,848,974
> Chimp Rank: 17


Can't wait for next year.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Not bad ...
> Can't wait for next year.


Do you fold on "muzzle flash" "switched switch" and "the betty"?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Do you fold on "muzzle flash" "switched switch" and "the betty"?


16 hours a day on each of those as well as my TC CAT3 2500K rig which is 24/7, and 2 dual Xeon servers a single Xeon server (the Xeon's are non-OC'd, running on Windows, and old, so not many PPD), 2 OC'd 3770K and 2 OC'd 3570K rigs in my office at between 12 and 24 hours a day.

I even had an E5200 desktop in there for grins, but it was only doing 600PPD lately, so today I just pulled the plug on Folding on that machine forever. Not worth the electricity.

Basically I threw everything I could get my hands on into the Folding Mix.









I really need to build me up a 4P machine and get back into the top 10 or 12 again.


----------



## tmontney

#193 just shy of 250k. Not bad


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> My rig at home is still messed up. It folded 10 days straight during the CC on the 7950 + X3480 (both ES) then as soon as I opened up Facebook and OCN last night, computer crashed... So I'm still stuck working on OCN from work with no Javascript features


Ouch.

I had a similar experience, left my PC running for an extra day after CC, came home from work, moved my mouse and insta-BSOD. 11 days of folding and it just randomly craps out after the competition was over? Nice.

No damage to my system, though it sounds like maybe yours might have been bitten by kevdogs law?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> My rig at home is still messed up. It folded 10 days straight during the CC on the 7950 + X3480 (both ES) then as soon as I opened up Facebook and OCN last night, computer crashed... So I'm still stuck working on OCN from work with no Javascript features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> I had a similar experience, left my PC running for an extra day after CC, came home from work, moved my mouse and insta-BSOD. 11 days of folding and it just randomly craps out after the competition was over? Nice.
> 
> No damage to my system, though it sounds like maybe yours might have been bitten by kevdogs law?
Click to expand...

She's completely water-cooled, with one of the RAD's mounted over the CPU area so I have plenty of air movement over the VRM's, SB dones't really get that hot either. My thoughts are the 2133 MHz Mushkin RAM might need some tweaking love or just return to stock speeds...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> She's completely water-cooled, with one of the RAD's mounted over the CPU area so I have plenty of air movement over the VRM's, SB dones't really get that hot either. My thoughts are the 2133 MHz Mushkin RAM might need some tweaking love or just return to stock speeds...


Mine is my prodigy.. h220 with a 2nd MCR-220-QP rad both intake. I think it just had so much heat build up over the course of the 10 days it finally got unstable at 4.8 with my low voltage (1.32v). I booted it back up, and let it do nothing for 10 minutes to blow the heat out the back, and the case was at least 15-18c cooler to the touch xD


----------



## KOBALT

wow. 149. I could have done a lot better, but I shut everything down when I game. The whole 'throttle down' while you do other things is complete BS. I knew this ahead of time, but it pisses me off that people still say that it runs 'in the backround'.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I'm annoyed by that too. I tried to play games while leaving it running and it never worked out well.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, I'm annoyed by that too. I tried to play games while leaving it running and it never worked out well.


I gave up playing BF3 during CC just so things could run 24/7 without pausing. I normally will pause when I play and then let fold on when I'm done. Regular useage doesn't seem to bother my system but gaming is really affected by it.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I do the same during CC and foldathons and now BGB events. But I'm also in the TC and have to pause the client to play.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> I had a similar experience, left my PC running for an extra day after CC, came home from work, moved my mouse and insta-BSOD. 11 days of folding and it just randomly craps out after the competition was over? Nice.
> 
> No damage to my system, though it sounds like maybe yours might have been bitten by kevdogs law?


haha when i was done folding i decided to flash my boards bios and kept crashing loading windows i was like wth its been folding fine for a week turns out some odd reason my rams timings got set to 3 3 3 lol suprised it was even posting.


----------



## Scvhero

Did they give out the prizes yet or the badges?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> Did they give out the prizes yet or the badges?


I haven't heard anything yet


----------



## patricksiglin

Yay 55th this time. I was going for top 50. Maybe next year.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> Did they give out the prizes yet or the badges?


Somewhere it was said the badges would show up in 1-2 days but it doesn't appear anone "new" has donned those yet. I have no idea how the prize thing works if it is based on points, WU, random draw, etc.


----------



## dman811

I said that I saw something about badges coming out 1-2 days after the CC. I don't know how valid that info is, as it wasn't from Axi or any other OCN forum representative, but rather from a regular forum user.


----------



## CudaBoy71

118th. Better then last year for me. As fpr the prizes I dont fold forthem I FOLD FOR THE CAUSE!


----------



## BeefCurtins

ya im hoping that they give out badges out soon aswell as do the drawing for a prize ( not that I have any chance lol )


----------



## mironccr345

Already looking forward for the next CC.







I'm going to try and place in lower 50's next time.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> ya im hoping that they give out badges out soon aswell as do the drawing for a prize ( not that I have any chance lol )


I hope they do the drawing for the prize once all the few work unit people have been weeded out of the mix so that I can mail this i5-650 (along with stock i5-760 heatsink and the last of a tube of AS5) out, and gift my copy of DOTA 2 to someone on Steam.


----------



## bfromcolo

Maybe instead of filtering out people with low contributions the prize drawing should be weighted like the NBA draft. The more points the greater number of chances someone gets in the drawing. I don't care about the prizes, but I would not want to disincentive people from participating because they are excluded. I know the goal is to eliminate people working one WU just to have a chance at a prize, but it seems better to let that happen than turn people off.


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Maybe instead of filtering out people with low contributions the prize drawing should be weighted like the NBA draft. The more points the greater number of chances someone gets in the drawing. I don't care about the prizes, but I would not want to disincentive people from participating because they are excluded. I know the goal is to eliminate people working one WU just to have a chance at a prize, but it seems better to let that happen than turn people off.


This right here. Think it's a great idea!


----------



## LarsL

34th this year shooting for top 10 next year.


----------



## blazed_1

I don't really care about the prizes but I am kind of curious as to how they are going to be drawn. I mean I know you can draw from the folding username list but what happens if the [email protected] username doesn't match the OCN username?

On another note, since the Boinc pentathlon is just around the corner maybe we should postpone the TC another month so we can all join in on that as well? I know a lot of you have multiple rigs and can do both but I can only do one or the other.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Maybe instead of filtering out people with low contributions the prize drawing should be weighted like the NBA draft. The more points the greater number of chances someone gets in the drawing. I don't care about the prizes, but I would not want to disincentive people from participating because they are excluded. I know the goal is to eliminate people working one WU just to have a chance at a prize, but it seems better to let that happen than turn people off.


Only thing about that is the people at the top of the list are generally the same month after month. Not all of us have the time nor budget to fold as hardcore as they do :\

That's not to say your idea is bad or your logic is flawed, just moreso general info.

Maybe a tiered system, e.g. 5 entries for >1 mil, 4 entries for >500,000, 3.. etc.?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Only thing about that is the people at the top of the list are generally the same month after month. Not all of us have the time nor budget to fold as hardcore as they do :\
> 
> That's not to say your idea is bad or your logic is flawed, just moreso general info.
> 
> Maybe a tiered system, e.g. 5 entries for >1 mil, 4 entries for >500,000, 3.. etc.?


I do appreciate that a handful of people generate a large percentage of total points since they have big rigs and are willing to pay the power bill. I was thinking a tiered approach of entries into the prize drawing. Some statistical analysis of the contributors would be needed to set this up but just making this up as I go along maybe:

<50000 points = 1 entry
50000 - 75000 = 2 entries
75000 - 100000 = 3 entries

etc.. I would probably only have 5 tiers.

I just don't want to exclude people that are trying this out for the first time with lesser hardware that might get interested and decide to make an investment.

Edit - you suggested exactly what I was thinking and I started answering before processing your response.


----------



## agussio

There are some cool prizes. But I think there may be more posts in this thread about how to give/get a prize than there were post about how to make more PPD.

No free give away system on any internet forum is going to be perfect. And if you look at the items donated and who is giving them. You will see that many peeps on the upper end of the list aren't worried about it. Either they are the ones giving or they already have better.

With the number of things being given away and the few people who folded for the CC. The odds of getting something are probably better than getting a game from the Freebie section anyways.

Fold it or Boinc it. It's all for fun. Just keep paying the power bill.


----------



## ikem

That would only hurt the people that don't have large folding rigs but still folded the full 10 days. I think we are over complicating this prize draw.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> There are some cool prizes. *But I think there may be more posts in this thread about how to give/get a prize than there were post about how to make more PPD.*
> 
> *snip*


Fully agree with this; has been countless times that I've asked how to increase PPD and efficiency on slower AMD hardware. Every time, my question goes unanswered.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> That would only hurt the people that don't have large folding rigs but still folded the full 10 days. I think we are over complicating this prize draw.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


Possibly the BOINC prize system would work? A specific pricepoint requires so-and-so amount of points/days folded/WUs folded to get, etc.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> There are some cool prizes. But I think there may be more posts in this thread about how to give/get a prize than there were post about how to make more PPD.


I'm sure all opinions are welcome and maybe someone will actually come up with a good idea...some day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> No free give away system on any internet forum is going to be perfect. And if you look at the items donated and who is giving them. You will see that many peeps on the upper end of the list aren't worried about it. Either they are the ones giving or they already have better.


Speaking for myself...I couldn't have said it better!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> With the number of things being given away and the few people who folded for the CC. The odds of getting something are probably better than getting a game from the Freebie section anyways.
> 
> *Fold it or Boinc it. It's all for fun. Just keep paying the power bill.*


Again...well said!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Maybe instead of filtering out people with low contributions the prize drawing should be weighted like the NBA draft. The more points the greater number of chances someone gets in the drawing. I don't care about the prizes, but I would not want to disincentive *(discourage)* people from participating because they are excluded. I know the goal is to eliminate people working one WU just to have a chance at a prize, but it seems better to let that happen than turn people off.


As mentioned above...the top tiered folders probably aren't worried about equipment...but maybe a monetary prize would pay .00025% of their electricity bill !!!









A minimum WU count before qualifying would be okay with me: even if you folded on a core-duo, and completed only 4 WUs--and I've had a 3-day WU on one of my 4P (4c) Dell servers (R900) in the past--you should qualify for all of the prizes, even the CPUs I offered up.

But, as mentioned before, and quite often, folding is paramount...not the prizes.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Fully agree with this; has been countless times that I've asked how to increase PPD and efficiency on slower AMD hardware. Every time, my question goes unanswered.
> 
> Possibly the BOINC prize system would work? A specific pricepoint requires so-and-so amount of points/days folded/WUs folded to get, etc.


I think thats fair aslong as the requirments are pretty fair like on boinc.


----------



## decali

Re: prizes, I know it motivates some people and they're fun...but I'm willing to bet the many of the top-rated folders and those who've been folding for a while don't really mind how prizes are distributed. At least, I don't - commemorating loved ones or pushing hardware is more important. _For science!_

Re: Badges, it took many months last time - though the staff has had more time to figure out the current (previously, 'new') OCN hosting system this time. I wouldn't expect them terribly soon, there's a backlog from other projects (e.g. March foldathon prize draw, AFAIK)


----------



## spidey81

This has been my first CC and it was a lot of fun! I enjoyed checking in on my progress and got nearly half my mil during the comp.









Personally, I can at least say I'm doing something to help. I don't have any real personal investment so to speak, but I get frustrated by those that say "my thoughts and prayers are with you". I can say that I'm helping!

It may be small, but it's fun, it makes use of my rigs, and most importantly it could help save lives! What more could you ask for from a hobby!


----------



## Asustweaker

I really am not extremely concerned about the prize system, it will get worked out. I just want them to go somewhere it will be used. Not won, and then the user stops folding.

I am by no means a "top performer", I got to my current rank by doing it consistently for quite some time now. This is what should be stressed. Sure the competitions are fun, but don't turn your client off after it's over. Let it fold for a few days a week, at the very least.

After all, this is essentially for science. As stated above.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I really am not extremely concerned about the prize system, it will get worked out. I just want them to go somewhere it will be used. Not won, and then the user stops folding.
> 
> I am by no means a "top performer", I got to my current rank by doing it consistently for quite some time now. This is what should be stressed. Sure the competitions are fun, but don't turn your client off after it's over. Let it fold for a few days a week, at the very least.
> 
> After all, this is essentially for science. As stated above.


I can garantee if i win anything usefull it will be used to fold. gonna pass down my gtx 460 to my wife's simcity rig once i get a new gpu and that should up my ppd heaps








just a question is nvidia still way better for folding? eg gtx 670 vs HD 7950?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I can garantee if i win anything usefull it will be used to fold. gonna pass down my gtx 460 to my wife's simcity rig once i get a new gpu and that should up my ppd heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a question is nvidia still way better for folding? eg gtx 670 vs HD 7950?


dunno. i fold on a OC'd 460. then on competitions (CC FaTs) i add my 2nd 460 & my 2500k. i do know that the new core 17s were supposed to be better for the amd cards. can any1 confirm this?


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya anything I have won from these competitions goes right back into folding. Wish I would have had my Titans in time I am at 130K PPD now.







would have done alot better!


----------



## mingqi53

Rank #409.. almost 50k points









Not bad for a computer I need to school/work folding at 50% when I can :\


----------



## EyesDilated

52th here, not bad considering my main rig was down for half the race... Otherwise I probably would have broken a million

Had a couple 460s soldier it out for the full 10 days though


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Fully agree with this; has been countless times that I've asked how to increase PPD and efficiency on slower AMD hardware. Every time, my question goes unanswered.
> 
> Possibly the BOINC prize system would work? A specific pricepoint requires so-and-so amount of points/days folded/WUs folded to get, etc.


That's why I created a help desk. You could have started a new thread as well. I tried my best to answer all questions in here, but the thread moved to fast and there were times that I could not read all the posts. I think I read 95% of 3.2k posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> I can garantee if i win anything usefull it will be used to fold. gonna pass down my gtx 460 to my wife's simcity rig once i get a new gpu and that should up my ppd heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a question is nvidia still way better for folding? eg gtx 670 vs HD 7950?


For now 7950. That is if the OpenGL core 17 will continue to be distributed. The GTX 670 does very well on the CUDA units as well though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> dunno. i fold on a OC'd 460. then on competitions (CC FaTs) i add my 2nd 460 & my 2500k. i do know that the new core 17s were supposed to be better for the amd cards. can any1 confirm this?


79xx and GTX 580/570 and Titan are best for core 17. GK104 isn't that great in FP32 OpenGL crunching.


----------



## kingchris

made it inside 300 so im happy, first time folding and not able to do 24/7, more then happy to have helped out..

now time for pc rig build for folding i think!!


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmmm, I just noticed I got stuff just sitting in my Steam account inventory.
So I will donate 2x Bioshock 2 games and 6x DOTA 2 to the prize pool..........I have no clue how I got that many.......


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmmm, I just noticed I got stuff just sitting in my Steam account inventory.
> So I will donate 2x Bioshock 2 games and 6x DOTA 2 to the prize pool..........I have no clue how I got that many.......


Could you put that in a PM to me please, that way I won't forget :S


----------



## lacrossewacker

Coming up on 2 million (maybe by this saturday or sunday)









2 million in two weeks!

(It'd be crazy to have a i7-3960X @ 4.5ghz and 4 x Titans) Would that even work? You'd have to have some deep pockets to drop that amount of bacon.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Coming up on 2 million (maybe by this saturday or sunday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 million in two weeks!
> 
> (It'd be crazy to have a i7-3960X @ 4.5ghz and 4 x Titans) Would that even work? You'd have to have some deep pockets to drop that amount of bacon.


Ha ha... I just watched a guy benched on a 3930 plus 4 Titans at the OCN midwest event. Broke a pair of capacitors on one of the Titans taking the waterblock off. He wasn't stressed about it at all.


----------



## Aparition

I'll see everyone for the next CC and will try to keep folding when I can. Summer is pretty harsh on the electric bill, but Winter is fair game


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha ha... I just watched a guy benched on a 3930 plus 4 Titans at the OCN midwest event. Broke a pair of capacitors on one of the Titans taking the waterblock off. He wasn't stressed about it at all.


dang he didn't even post any sort of PPD? He sounds like he has some disposable income lol


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha ha... I just watched a guy benched on a 3930 plus 4 Titans at the OCN midwest event. Broke a pair of capacitors on one of the Titans taking the waterblock off. He wasn't stressed about it at all.


Sponsorship works wonders!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha ha... I just watched a guy benched on a 3930 plus 4 Titans at the OCN midwest event. Broke a pair of capacitors on one of the Titans taking the waterblock off. He wasn't stressed about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsorship works wonders!
Click to expand...

So it's not an issue to break something expensive if it's not your own money? I'm curious how one could obtain a sponsored folding machine, makes me want to look into some grants or something to see if I could make a dedicated rig.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha ha... I just watched a guy benched on a 3930 plus 4 Titans at the OCN midwest event. Broke a pair of capacitors on one of the Titans taking the waterblock off. He wasn't stressed about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> dang he didn't even post any sort of PPD? He sounds like he has some disposable income lol
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha ha... I just watched a guy benched on a 3930 plus 4 Titans at the OCN midwest event. Broke a pair of capacitors on one of the Titans taking the waterblock off. He wasn't stressed about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsorship works wonders!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha ha... I just watched a guy benched on a 3930 plus 4 Titans at the OCN midwest event. Broke a pair of capacitors on one of the Titans taking the waterblock off. He wasn't stressed about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsorship works wonders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's not an issue to break something expensive if it's not your own money? I'm curious how one could obtain a sponsored folding machine, makes me want to look into some grants or something to see if I could make a dedicated rig.
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't think he's into folding. He was disappointed in the broken card. Not stressed but disappointed. It's not like he can RMA it or anything.

Pretty sure it wasn't sponsored stuff either. He had some good stuff that made me drool.


----------



## Hacksword

man, I would kill to be sponsored. I don't think I do anything to warrant a sponsorship though







I just break my own stuff when I have new stuff to replace it.


----------



## arvidab

Yay, I had a goal of 10mil and I hit that and more even though I tanked the last day.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yay, I had a goal of 10mil and I hit that and more even though I tanked the last day.


161,562,915 points.....holy crap.
what do you fold on? Watson?


----------



## arvidab

When I pumped out 1.5mil PPD I was running this lot: http://www.overclock.net/t/1382939/chimp-challenge-2013-rig-pics/0_100#post_19770184

The two 4Peas is what pulls the big points, have had them off and on since November as you can see by my monthly graph. They are both still running but I have backed off the OC some.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> When I pumped out 1.5mil PPD I was running this lot: http://www.overclock.net/t/1382939/chimp-challenge-2013-rig-pics/0_100#post_19770184
> 
> The two 4Peas is what pulls the big points, have had them off and on since November as you can see by my monthly graph. They are both still running but I have backed off the OC some.


I hate the fact you have 8 16 core ES chips...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I hate the fact you have 8 *12 core ES chips...


ftfy


----------



## PR-Imagery

Right









Blaming my phone.


----------



## slapstick01

I came in 126, not to bad for my first time folding and the damn client manager hanging on me every other night.


----------



## raiderxx

251st. Not bad for me. Hoping to have my rig nice and upgraded this summer!

Edit: Also, how do we get the chimp challenge participant emblem? I know I've participated at least once, and I am pretty sure more than once.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> 251st. Not bad for me. Hoping to have my rig nice and upgraded this summer!
> 
> Edit: Also, how do we get the chimp challenge participant emblem? I know I've participated at least once, and I am pretty sure more than once.


In previous years you had to submit a screenshot as proof that you participated.
This year, you should just have to wait for the badge to appear.


----------



## lacrossewacker

(1,964,474) almost at 2 million points







will be sometime soon today!
Past 2 days I've been around 140k ppd. Just a few more hours


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> 251st. Not bad for me. Hoping to have my rig nice and upgraded this summer!
> 
> Edit: Also, how do we get the chimp challenge participant emblem? I know I've participated at least once, and I am pretty sure more than once.


If you participated in 2012 you can PM axipher and you should receive it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## navynuke499

Not too bad this time around, #7 with 3.5mil


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! You should ask in the appropriate section for the [email protected] postbit


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Nice! You should ask in the appropriate section *for the [email protected] postbit*


what's a [email protected] postbit?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what's a [email protected] postbit?


its the little [email protected] logo under your reps rating. click on his or mine and it will bring up the stats.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Nice! You should ask in the appropriate section for the [email protected] postbit


You just have to type your [email protected] name in your community profile


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You just have to type your [email protected] name in your community profile


okay did that, how long does it take to show up?


----------



## arvidab

It says in this thread, that an editor is got to approve it so within a day if you're lucky.


----------



## dman811

Mine got approved within ~7 hours of putting my [email protected] username on my profile.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what's a [email protected] postbit?


It's a cookie with the [email protected] logo on it and the OCN staff signs it with frosting.

It's delicious.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what's a [email protected] postbit?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cookie with the [email protected] logo on it and the OCN staff signs it with frosting.
> 
> It's delicious.
Click to expand...

Way to give away the secret!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Way to give away the secret!


Lol whenever i saw that emblem, i thought it was because they were actively on a team. But now I know the truth!


----------



## Volvo

Just hit a million points!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Just hit a million points!


Way to go Volvo!

I miss your sister Saab


----------



## black7hought

When do we receive our CC badges?


----------



## Tarnix

No way I could have made 400K points in a week, but I managed to get 256th place!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> When do we receive our CC badges?


We receive them when they appear on our profile like magic.


----------



## Jimbags

im gonna start accumillating. rigs. and get me a folding farm happening for next years CC







i can only dream of 2p and 4p rigs.
Are old 771 soxket 2p setups worth buying?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> im gonna start accumillating. rigs. and get me a folding farm happening for next years CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can only dream of 2p and 4p rigs.
> Are old 771 soxket 2p setups worth buying?


No.

G34, 1366 and 2011 only.


----------



## Jimbags

oh ok. g34? is that amd? 1366 still sorta expensive..... hmmm maybe ill just continue building my farm


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah AMD.

And 711 is "cheap" because it doesn't perform









Might as well buy a 2500K/2600K instead. If GPUs will keep getting bonuses you might want to look into buying a GPU farm


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah AMD.
> 
> And 711 is "cheap" because it doesn't perform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well buy a 2500K/2600K instead. If GPUs will keep getting bonuses you might want to look into buying a GPU farm


what would be the lowest nvidia gpu worth folding? for a cheap price?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

GTX 560Ti or a used 570/580 would be optimal. Retail, probably a 660/660Ti.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Nothing beats an OC GTX 580 right now, short of a Highly OCed 7970 or a Titan.


----------



## Jimbags

is this because kepler is crap at compute power? so this is where fermmi flies? my gtx 460 was pushing out 15-16kppd not bad for an old girl bout equal to my 2500k


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well there are FP32 apps that like Kepler arch. Folding like Fermi better (the non-nerfed Fermi cores that is). Core 15 v2.25 runs better on Kepler. Also Titan isn't really optimized either.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> is this because kepler is crap at compute power? so this is where fermmi flies? my gtx 460 was pushing out 15-16kppd not bad for an old girl bout equal to my 2500k


you running core 15 or 17? my 460 is pushing 25k on core 15. but it's oc'd to 890


----------



## Jimbags

sorry to sound noob where do i find this info? thanks


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry to sound noob where do i find this info? thanks


You would know if you were running core 17 on your GPU because at this points (unless I'm mistaken) it's still beta only, which means you would have had to add a client-type beta flag to the slot options of your GPU. If you haven't done that and are just running the standard default setup then you are running core 15. If you have added the beta flag but aren't sure if you've picked up the core 17 yet you can also check the FahCore under the project number in the right side of the v7 client.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry to sound noob where do i find this info? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You would know if you were running core 17 on your GPU because at this points (unless I'm mistaken) it's still beta only, which means you would have had to add a client-type beta flag to the slot options of your GPU. If you haven't done that and are just running the standard default setup then you are running core 15. If you have added the beta flag but aren't sure if you've picked up the core 17 yet you can also check the FahCore under the project number in the right side of the v7 client.
Click to expand...

Speaking of Core 17 and 15. My 580 is running the Beta flag but has only been getting 8070 WU and not the 7662 "17" WU's. Have the "17" dried up?


----------



## juano

I don't know, I'm not running anything on beta currently.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry to sound noob where do i find this info? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You would know if you were running core 17 on your GPU because at this points (unless I'm mistaken) it's still beta only, which means you would have had to add a client-type beta flag to the slot options of your GPU. If you haven't done that and are just running the standard default setup then you are running core 15. If you have added the beta flag but aren't sure if you've picked up the core 17 yet you can also check the FahCore under the project number in the right side of the v7 client.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of Core 17 and 15. My 580 is running the Beta flag but has only been getting 8070 WU and not the 7662 "17" WU's. Have the "17" dried up?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't know, I'm not running anything on beta currently.


Core 17's are on temporary hold. "Changes are coming soon" they said. I've no idea what that means.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry to sound noob where do i find this info? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You would know if you were running core 17 on your GPU because at this points (unless I'm mistaken) it's still beta only, which means you would have had to add a client-type beta flag to the slot options of your GPU. If you haven't done that and are just running the standard default setup then you are running core 15. If you have added the beta flag but aren't sure if you've picked up the core 17 yet you can also check the FahCore under the project number in the right side of the v7 client.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of Core 17 and 15. My 580 is running the Beta flag but has only been getting 8070 WU and not the 7662 "17" WU's. Have the "17" dried up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't know, I'm not running anything on beta currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Core 17's are on temporary hold. "Changes are coming soon" they said. I've no idea what that means.
Click to expand...

Where did you get this info? Should i go back to No Flag then for Max PPD?

Thanks


----------



## Jimbags

thanks guys for the feedback my 460 isnt heavily oc'd or folding, scares me to much







i think 16k sounds bout right for a gtx [email protected]
like pimpskyline says yeahits stable but can it fold... folding is harsh on my rigs man


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Way to go Volvo!
> 
> I miss your sister Saab


Thanks!









Yeah man, Saab got killed by GM.







Pretty much screwed them over by forcing them to base everything on a Vauxhall platform.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry to sound noob where do i find this info? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You would know if you were running core 17 on your GPU because at this points (unless I'm mistaken) it's still beta only, which means you would have had to add a client-type beta flag to the slot options of your GPU. If you haven't done that and are just running the standard default setup then you are running core 15. If you have added the beta flag but aren't sure if you've picked up the core 17 yet you can also check the FahCore under the project number in the right side of the v7 client.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of Core 17 and 15. My 580 is running the Beta flag but has only been getting 8070 WU and not the 7662 "17" WU's. Have the "17" dried up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't know, I'm not running anything on beta currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Core 17's are on temporary hold. "Changes are coming soon" they said. I've no idea what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get this info? Should i go back to No Flag then for Max PPD?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

In the core 17 thread. Proteneer is the programmer of them.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> GTX 560Ti or a used 570/580 would be optimal. Retail, probably a 660/660Ti.


So I picked a good card when I bought it and knew next to nothing about folding? (660 Ti). Currently I am folding to get some EVGA bucks and get something useful to put towards folding for OCN!


----------



## DUpgrade

I just hit a million.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I just hit a million.


GRATZ!


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats indeed


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry to sound noob where do i find this info? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You would know if you were running core 17 on your GPU because at this points (unless I'm mistaken) it's still beta only, which means you would have had to add a client-type beta flag to the slot options of your GPU. If you haven't done that and are just running the standard default setup then you are running core 15. If you have added the beta flag but aren't sure if you've picked up the core 17 yet you can also check the FahCore under the project number in the right side of the v7 client.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of Core 17 and 15. My 580 is running the Beta flag but has only been getting 8070 WU and not the 7662 "17" WU's. Have the "17" dried up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't know, I'm not running anything on beta currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Core 17's are on temporary hold. "Changes are coming soon" they said. I've no idea what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get this info? Should i go back to No Flag then for Max PPD?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the core 17 thread. Proteneer is the programmer of them.
Click to expand...

Oh, well that thread is buried in my feed so i will go dig it up







Thanks


----------



## lacrossewacker

almost picked up a GTX 650 today at microcenter (around 120-140 bucks) It's a very small little card. (short PCB)

Are these worthwhile folding cards or should I just save the money for a couple months and put it to my second 670?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> almost picked up a GTX 650 today at microcenter (around 120-140 bucks) It's a very small little card. (short PCB)
> 
> Are these worthwhile folding cards or should I just save the money for a couple months and put it to my second 670?


I'd do that man, save for another 670. You'll be happier for folding and gaming.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry to sound noob where do i find this info? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You would know if you were running core 17 on your GPU because at this points (unless I'm mistaken) it's still beta only, which means you would have had to add a client-type beta flag to the slot options of your GPU. If you haven't done that and are just running the standard default setup then you are running core 15. If you have added the beta flag but aren't sure if you've picked up the core 17 yet you can also check the FahCore under the project number in the right side of the v7 client.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of Core 17 and 15. My 580 is running the Beta flag but has only been getting 8070 WU and not the 7662 "17" WU's. Have the "17" dried up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't know, I'm not running anything on beta currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Core 17's are on temporary hold. "Changes are coming soon" they said. I've no idea what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get this info? Should i go back to No Flag then for Max PPD?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the core 17 thread. Proteneer is the programmer of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well that thread is buried in my feed so i will go dig it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Here's where he said it specifically: http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/700_50#post_19820607


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd do that man, save for another 670. You'll be happier for folding and gaming.


well, to elaborate a little more, I'll be getting another 670 in the future regardless of what I do with this 650. I suppose the more precise question I should've asked is just "is a Nvidia 650's ppd warrant a $130 bucks? Even if I used it for a couple months, is it going to get anywhere near 20k ppd?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Well 570s can be had in the marketplace for about $150. That'd be better for folding than a 650 I think.


----------



## DustDevil

I had a 650 in my sons system and it make right around 10.5k ppd during the CC I think there are better options for your dollar.


----------



## kyfire

I ran two rigs with GTX 650 cards and avg between 15k to 20k PPD on each one.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I had a 650 in my sons system and it make right around 10.5k ppd during the CC I think there are better options for your dollar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> I ran two rigs with GTX 650 cards and avg between 15k to 20k PPD on each one.


Not tooo bad. Getting a 570 instead is a great idea (those should get around 40k or so I guess (a little behind a 580)

However, these 650's and their low power requirements are enticing.


----------



## navynuke499

i would go with a 570 or maybe even a 560ti. they are great folders.


----------



## agussio

Huh? Well I guess the client is kind of smart. i removed my GPU since the WU17s are offline is seems. My CPU automatically bumped to 8cores and is getting 30-35K just on CPU.

Not bad for a 3770K @ 4.3


----------



## Hukkel

So a gtx570 gets about the same PPD as a gtx680 then?

What about the old power guzzling gtx480?


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Not tooo bad. Getting a 570 instead is a great idea *(those should get around 40k or so I guess (a little behind a 580)*
> 
> However, these 650's and their low power requirements are enticing.


Ummm I must be doing something wrong because my 580's get about 27k each tops








I just recently read somewhere that people are adding some kind of flags to get core 17 units??? I have only installed [email protected] client and run it without any kind of setup... is this why my PPD is low?
And how does one add a flag to get core 17 units?? I'm a complete newb with this client.
ps. so close to 1 mil


----------



## sayaman22

I'm in the same boat with my gtx 580. I'm guessing they are overclocked.


----------



## ericeod

I've continued folding after the challenge. I've been consistently getting core 16 WUs with my 7970 since April 22nd. Why did the core 17 WUs disappear?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> So a gtx570 gets about the same PPD as a gtx680 then?
> 
> What about the old power guzzling gtx480?


About the same clock for clock. My GTX 470 does about 31-32k on them at 800MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Ummm I must be doing something wrong because my 580's get about 27k each tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently read somewhere that people are adding some kind of flags to get core 17 units??? I have only installed [email protected] client and run it without any kind of setup... is this why my PPD is low?
> And how does one add a flag to get core 17 units?? I'm a complete newb with this client.
> ps. so close to 1 mil


For regular core 15 units that's a good score if your clocks are in the 770-830MHz range. For core 17 they should be around 38-45k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with my gtx 580. I'm guessing they are overclocked.


That and core 17.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I've continued folding after the challenge. I've been consistently getting core 16 WUs with my 7970 since April 22nd. Why did the core 17 WUs disappear?


Proteneer (programmer of FahCore17) said that the distribution was put on hold for further development. They will probably come back later (matter of weeks I guess).


----------



## Hukkel

A GTX670 can't do 17s in time can it?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Of course it can







. It just performs better on certain core 15 units. I think even GTS 450s can complete them in time.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ah was looking forward to some Core 17s for my Titans. Guess I will have to wait!









I keep getting 80** WUs not turning that much ppd with them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What are these core 17s I don't get it lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Still doesn't make sense...


take my word with a grain of salt...but here's what I think

It's a workunit that's processed with OpenCL. This allows AMD's cards to be used at a much higher degree (hitting 45-50k ppd vs the pitiful numbers previously)

I'm not sure if benefits Nvidia at all. Overall, it's just a WU that'll net you higher PPD! (thinkin 10-20k higher PPD)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah ha makes more sense. And how do you know if you've got one?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah ha makes more sense. And how do you know if you've got one?




This current WU is a Core 04. You'd want to see a 17 there.

Sorry about my mouse/drawing skills lol


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah ha makes more sense. And how do you know if you've got one?


You can't get one right now. They're on hold.
You'd have to have the client-type beta flag on your GPU slot to receive them in the first place, though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks for the info lads


----------



## Ergates

Any news on the Chimp Challenge post bits in our .sigs?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This current WU is a Core 04. You'd want to see a 17 there.
> 
> Sorry about my mouse/drawing skills lol


Thanks!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Any news on the Chimp Challenge post bits in our .sigs?


I received my 2 million points badge recently, very shortly after actually earning that amount. So they're definitely working on it. I'm still waiting for my [email protected] emblem to show up under my rep count! It's been since last week that I added my username to my community profile.

This is all I have to do right?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I received my 2 million points badge recently, very shortly after actually earning that amount. So they're definitely working on it. I'm still waiting for my [email protected] emblem to show up under my rep count! It's been since last week that I added my username to my community profile.
> 
> This is all I have to do right?


Yes, that's all I did and I got my postbit thingy when I hit 50,000 points. I just noticed that I got my 1 million points badge too and I got that during the CC, so they must be working on stuff


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Any news on the Chimp Challenge post bits in our .sigs?
> 
> 
> 
> I received my 2 million points badge recently, very shortly after actually earning that amount. So they're definitely working on it. I'm still waiting for my [email protected] emblem to show up under my rep count! It's been since last week that I added my username to my community profile.
> 
> This is all I have to do right?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Yep, thats all you have to do. Then just wait.


----------



## PR-Imagery

The million point badges are automatic, and not to be confused with postbits; the postbit is the [email protected] logo in the sidebar under your username, badges go under your sig. CC badges take a while as I don't believe there is a automatic system in place for that yet; but since most of us used our own username/folding names it should be fairly simple and quick to get those done.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

One would think....but knowing the lack of organization of this event...I'm skeptical about when or if the prize draw or badge will ever take place.
I'm just glad this was for charity


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The million point badges are automatic, and not to be confused with postbits; the postbit is the [email protected] logo in the sidebar under your username, badges go under your sig. CC badges take a while as I don't believe there is a automatic system in place for that yet; but since most of us used our own username/folding names it should be fairly simple and quick to get those done.


oh thanks for the info!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The million point badges are automatic, and not to be confused with postbits; the postbit is the [email protected] logo in the sidebar under your username, badges go under your sig. CC badges take a while as I don't believe there is a automatic system in place for that yet; but since most of us used our own username/folding names it should be fairly simple and quick to get those done.


I noticed mine showed up as soon as things updated when I hit a million yesterday. Don't know why the CC one takes so much time though. My username matches my folding one so I think that helps instead of having to take screenshots of things to prove participation in this event. Have to give it more time I guess.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The million point badges are automatic, and not to be confused with postbits; the postbit is the [email protected] logo in the sidebar under your username, badges go under your sig. CC badges take a while as I don't believe there is a automatic system in place for that yet; but since most of us used our own username/folding names it should be fairly simple and quick to get those done.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed mine showed up as soon as things updated when I hit a million yesterday. Don't know why the CC one takes so much time though. My username matches my folding one so I think that helps instead of having to take screenshots of things to prove participation in this event. Have to give it more time I guess.
Click to expand...

A lot of work went into the folding stats, postbit as and millionaire sig awards when we migrated to the Huddler platform to make as as automatic as possible unfortunately we cannot do the same with chimp challenge badges so they must be manually applied to each account by one of the forum managers.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The million point badges are automatic, and not to be confused with postbits; the postbit is the [email protected] logo in the sidebar under your username, badges go under your sig. CC badges take a while as I don't believe there is a automatic system in place for that yet; but since most of us used our own username/folding names it should be fairly simple and quick to get those done.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed mine showed up as soon as things updated when I hit a million yesterday. Don't know why the CC one takes so much time though. My username matches my folding one so I think that helps instead of having to take screenshots of things to prove participation in this event. Have to give it more time I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of work went into the folding stats, postbit as and millionaire sig awards when we migrated to the Huddler platform to make as as automatic as possible unfortunately we cannot do the same with chimp challenge badges so they must be manually applied to each account by one of the forum managers.
Click to expand...

That kind of sucks for you guys... Nice job on keeping as far up with it as you can though!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well then - get some MORE managers or appoint these badges to more people.
It has been almost 2 MONTHS since the March foldathon was finished and the prizes have still yet to be announced.
It isn't exactly hard to put names into random.org and choose one.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well then - get some MORE managers or appoint these badges to more people.
> It has been almost 2 MONTHS since the March foldathon was finished and the prizes have still yet to be announced.
> It isn't exactly hard to put names into random.org and choose one.


What Foldathon? I must be really behind the times on this stuff however I got a PM about the CC going on. Guess I should be glad I got my postbit and the badge I have.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well then - get some MORE managers or appoint these badges to more people.
> It has been almost 2 MONTHS since the March foldathon was finished and the prizes have still yet to be announced.
> It isn't exactly hard to put names into random.org and choose one.


Count your blessings that you aren't in the TC, we've not had working stats for more than 2 months, and we are still waiting on January prizes (the last time the stats did work). There's also the "monthly" (quarterly?) folding prizes as well.

Regarding the general idea of "we need more managers" or at least better effort/results from the current ones, I've been saying this for 8+ months (_and it has been true for 8+ months_) but at this point I feel like I'm just kicking somebody while their down when I bring it up. I believe that at least a couple of our current editors are trying and want whats best for OCN folding but I don't know exactly what's holding them and our team back, if it's a lack of support from their own higher ups or not knowing what to do to get us on a better path or just general melancholy from all involved parties at the current state of OCN folding.


----------



## dman811

Once I get my main rig back at the end of June, it will be folding every night and during work. I get ~40K PPD from it, and once it has gotten me 10 EVGA bucks/month, it will be set back to OCN as my main team. Working to get something worthwhile to fold on from B-Stock.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Count your blessings that you aren't in the TC, we've not had working stats for more than 2 months, and we are still waiting on January prizes (the last time the stats did work). There's also the "monthly" (quarterly?) folding prizes as well.
> 
> Regarding the general idea of "we need more managers" or at least better effort/results from the current ones, I've been saying this for 8+ months (_and it has been true for 8+ months_) but at this point I feel like I'm just kicking somebody while their down when I bring it up. I believe that at least a couple of our current editors are trying and want whats best for OCN folding but I don't know exactly what's holding them and our team back, if it's a lack of support from their own higher ups or not knowing what to do to get us on a better path or just general melancholy from all involved parties at the current state of OCN folding.


well with the lack of organisation, participation, it de-motivates users, like myself.
If that's what OCN wants - well that's what they are getting.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well with the lack of organisation, participation, it de-motivates users, like myself.
> If that's what OCN wants - well that's what they are getting.


It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well with the lack of organisation, participation, it de-motivates users, like myself.
> If that's what OCN wants - well that's what they are getting.


I don't understand why so many people think this way. Folding is about supporting science and helping to find cure for some serious stuff. Everyone really needs to stop focusing on the amount of time it takes to get a badge or a prize drawing finished and just be content in knowing that you are doing this for a good cause.

If the amount of time this takes someone, who is doing this in their spare time by the way, offends you, maybe you shouldn't even bother participating.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> I don't understand why so many people think this way. Folding is about supporting science and helping to find cure for some serious stuff. Everyone really needs to stop focusing on the amount of time it takes to get a badge or a prize drawing finished and just be content in knowing that you are doing this for a good cause.
> 
> If the amount of time this takes someone, who is doing this in their spare time by the way, offends you, maybe you shouldn't even bother participating.


That's all well and good until you look at the OCN team folding production from when the team was managed well compared to now. This is hurting the science. You may respond with something similar to "Well those that stopped folding would've anyway" or "we don't need em" etc. but we should be promoting folding so that those who've never heard of it can be made aware of it, and to entice those who might be interested if "they had a good active community " or "Cool prizes I could win" or whatever it may be. We are failing at that, no ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## 4thKor

For myself, and that's all I speak for, the competition IS the reason I joined TC to begin with. Without the competition, and thus stats and prizes and so forth, anyone with any drive to be the best (and thus the top producing Folders) aren't going to be interested in cranking out more PPD (and thus furthering the science). I'm in a mindset now that it just isn't important anymore and have to convince myself it is (for the science). The stats being down and other "goings on" I'm not even aware of have driven out some of our best people. It's sad really......


----------



## agussio

NavyNuke's got it...

Live your life like enjoying a good drink. Not like trying to deep throat a fire hose.

Isn't that what they say at times like this?

Relax a bit. It's the internet. Don't believe it, don't live it. Just watch, enjoy, point and laugh. *But fold when you're sleeping.* This much time playing with high wattage electronics is sure to give you cancer.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That's all well and good until you look at the OCN team folding production from when the team was managed well compared to now. This is hurting the science. You may respond with something similar to "Well those that stopped folding would've anyway" or "we don't need em" etc. but we should be promoting folding so that those who've never heard of it can be made aware of it, and to entice those who might be interested if "they had a good active community " or "Cool prizes I could win" or whatever it may be. We are failing at that, no ifs ands or buts about it.


I agree it could certainly be better, and it would be awesome if it was, and we had the awesome folding community we once had. My point was just that you should go in to folding not expecting to get any personal gain from it. All the extras are nice, but shouldn't be viewed as a necessity to continue or start folding.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> ...you should go in to folding not expecting to get any personal gain from it. All the extras are nice, but shouldn't be viewed as a necessity to continue or start folding.


OCN's number's have gone from a daily average in the 18-20 during CC to 10-12 immediately following. I know some rigs are down for fixes and repairs, but watching my daily average fall really bother's me.

Also if anyone knows a [email protected] gent that can turn Core17's back on I would appreciate it. Remind them that Italians who fold molecules have relatives who fold kneecaps.







But just a reminder will do.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> For myself, and that's all I speak for, the competition IS the reason I joined TC to begin with. Without the competition, and thus stats and prizes and so forth, anyone with any drive to be the best (and thus the top producing Folders) aren't going to be interested in cranking out more PPD (and thus furthering the science). I'm in a mindset now that it just isn't important anymore and have to convince myself it is (for the science). The stats being down and other "goings on" I'm not even aware of have driven out some of our best people. It's sad really......


This is why I quit the TC. It seemed to spiral downward quickly and it just seems like it's becoming an afterthought now. That being said, I'll always fold. I'm done with consumer level hardware, though. It's just not worth the cost of the power you have to throw at it for some decent numbers.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> ...you should go in to folding not expecting to get any personal gain from it. All the extras are nice, but shouldn't be viewed as a necessity to continue or start folding.
> 
> 
> 
> OCN's number's have gone from a daily average in the 18-20 during CC to 10-12 immediately following. I know some rigs are down for fixes and repairs, but watching my daily average fall really bother's me.
> 
> Also if anyone knows a [email protected] gent that can turn Core17's back on I would appreciate it. Remind them that Italians who fold molecules have relatives who fold kneecaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just a reminder will do.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proteneer*
> 
> core17 WU p7662 stopped in preparation of something.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> I agree it could certainly be better, and it would be awesome if it was, and we had the awesome folding community we once had. My point was just that you should go in to folding not expecting to get any personal gain from it. All the extras are nice, but shouldn't be viewed as a necessity to continue or start folding.


I can agree with that and that is how I would recommend people to look at their own folding efforts. but I don't think people are saying "You should be doing better to give me my 1 in however many hundred shot at $90 faster" (or at least I'm not) but we're saying "You should be doing better to promote, and encourage growth for OCN folding (and thereby folding as a whole) whereas right now it feels like we are limping along at absolute best."


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm a bit demotivated by the lack of TC stats too. May as well just become a folding community minus the TC if no one wants to fix the stats issue.

And on the subject of the stats issue, sks volunteered to program that. And the editors are all volunteers too. I don't see anyone else wanting to volunteer to replace the stats page except Axipher. But he's so busy as it is already.


----------



## dman811

Personally the prizes mean nothing to me, other than a bonus. I lost my grandfather to a stroke, and had an autopsy done to find out what caused the stroke. We found that issue, but also two forms of cancer no one, possibly including my grandfather knew about. The two cancers we found were of the kidney and pancreas. My grandma was diagnosed with liver cancer two days after my grandfather died. Both of my parents are well on their way to getting lung cancer due to smoking 3-4 packs of cigarettes a day each. They do this in the house around me and 6 dogs. I would not be surprised if 10 years or more has been taken off my so far, pretty short life due to second hand smoke. I will fold as much as I can to hopefully one day find a cure for all the diseases folding fights to find the cure for. Folding and having the opportunity for prizes is an awesome bonus, and I will offer up anything including hardware, that I can as a prize so that someone else can fold as well, or fold on another rig if they already have one. In this case, the prizes I have put up are a copy of DOTA 2 and an i5-650 3.2GHz Socket 1156 dual core CPU. I hope that whoever wins my prizes put them to good use, whether it be to upgrade a current system (doubtful with a dual core i5), or to build a new/first folding rig. I would already be using the i5-650 if I had a Socket 1156 motherboard other than the one in my main rig, that wasn't fried.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let me just point out that I'm folding because I care about the research.
I don't believe in donating money to the government so that they can give them to Ethiopian children.
But I do believe in me actively going out to Ethiopia and helping the children myself.

Long story short:
I'm all about donating for a greater cause, by my own means.
But, that doesn't mean that if I were donating, and there was a lack of organisation by the government aka: corruption, that I would continue giving to that "unworthy cause" - don't get the two twisted.
My point is simple:
I fold because I want to fold, not because of any challenge, prizes, team or badge.

I'm just pissed off at the lack of coordination, motivation and more so appreciation from top management at OCN.
If OCN cared so much about folding, at least the same passion as its folders do and that I have acquired in a very short time, then they would have put the CC banner over 1 month before the challenged started and dedicated more mods/staff to folding (as there seems to be a clear lack of it).

But this is a free forum, where small people like myself mean nothing and opinions are just a wall of text for some.
I rest my case.

In layman's terms:
Seems like someone is dropping the ball.


----------



## ElementR

I must say its nice to read this thread and see people have the same opinion as me.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 


> I don't see anyone else wanting to volunteer to replace the stats page except Axipher. But he's so busy as it is already.


Yea, busy breaking his hardware









Beyond the "lacking" management, the community as a whole is just not what it was a, people have left, others are less active.

Personally all the changes Stanford has made over the past year, year and half, I've just lost interest and my opinion of the project isn't as rosey as it once was.


----------



## lacrossewacker

You guys keep mentioning "TC stats"

What's "TC"


----------



## PR-Imagery

Team Competition.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Team Competition.


oh, thanks! Any real benefit to folding for a specific team? I personally just like folding for OCN as a whole









for some dumb reason, my GPU won't fold. Keeps saying memory test error. (it worked perfectly before but every now and then I have to reinstall the client because it doesn't like tinkering very much!)

What's the best driver I should download for folding? wasn't it like 296 something?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well then - get some MORE managers or appoint these badges to more people.
> It has been almost 2 MONTHS since the March foldathon was finished and the prizes have still yet to be announced.
> It isn't exactly hard to put names into random.org and choose one.


Throwing managers at this is not the way, Hiring a manager is not a quick process as managers have total control over the forum so trhe right person must be selected.
Who would we appoint to give the sig awards? The folding editors have enough on their plate without being the go to for any sig awards (folding related, MotM, Boinc etc) besides the editors are here to edit and feature great content not to do administrative tasks such as assigning badges.

Correct me if I'm wrong but the prize draws are done by the editors not management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let me just point out that I'm folding because I care about the research.
> I don't believe in donating money to the government so that they can give them to Ethiopian children.
> But I do believe in me actively going out to Ethiopia and helping the children myself.
> 
> Long story short:
> I'm all about donating for a greater cause, by my own means.
> But, that doesn't mean that if I were donating, and there was a lack of organisation by the government aka: corruption, that I would continue giving to that "unworthy cause" - don't get the two twisted.
> My point is simple:
> I fold because I want to fold, not because of any challenge, prizes, team or badge.
> 
> I'm just pissed off at the lack of coordination, motivation and more so appreciation from top management at OCN.
> If OCN cared so much about folding, at least the same passion as its folders do and that I have acquired in a very short time, then they would have put the CC banner over 1 month before the challenged started and dedicated more mods/staff to folding (as there seems to be a clear lack of it).
> 
> But this is a free forum, where small people like myself mean nothing and opinions are just a wall of text for some.
> I rest my case.
> 
> In layman's terms:
> Seems like someone is dropping the ball.


Putting the CC banner up over a month before the challenge started would not have done any good as the date for the challenge was only decided 25 March and this thread was up 2 April (it could have went up but without a thread or any details sorted what is the point), yes there was a problem with getting the banner up once the details were sorted and it should have been worked out sooner but we know now and the editor should be able to push the content now instead of waiting for the managing editor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Throwing managers at this is not the way, Hiring a manager is not a quick process as managers have total control over the forum so trhe right person must be selected.
> Who would we appoint to give the sig awards? The folding editors have enough on their plate without being the go to for any sig awards (folding related, MotM, Boinc etc) besides the editors are here to edit and feature great content not to do administrative tasks such as assigning badges.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the prize draws are done by the editors not management.
> Putting the CC banner up over a month before the challenge started would not have done any good as the date for the challenge was only decided 25 March and this thread was up 2 April (it could have went up but without a thread or any details sorted what is the point), yes there was a problem with getting the banner up once the details were sorted and it should have been worked out sooner but we know now and the editor should be able to push the content now instead of waiting for the managing editor.


You get the message


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Throwing managers at this is not the way, Hiring a manager is not a quick process as managers have total control over the forum so trhe right person must be selected.
> Who would we appoint to give the sig awards? The folding editors have enough on their plate without being the go to for any sig awards (folding related, MotM, Boinc etc) besides the editors are here to edit and feature great content not to do administrative tasks such as assigning badges.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the *prize draws are done by the editors* not management.
> Putting the CC banner up over a month before the challenge started would not have done any good as the date for the challenge was only decided 25 March and this thread was up 2 April (it could have went up but without a thread or any details sorted what is the point), yes there was a problem with getting the banner up once the details were sorted and it should have been worked out sooner but we know now and the editor should be able to push the content now instead of waiting for the managing editor.


Correct.


----------



## DUpgrade

I just hope things get resolved or figured out soon. This whole TC thing is new to me so I don't know how it works, I just let my client run when I'm not using it. I fold for personal reasons, not going to get into it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

GPU (670) keeps giving me memory test error


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let me just point out that I'm folding because I care about the research.
> I don't believe in donating money to the government so that they can give them to Ethiopian children.
> But I do believe in me actively going out to Ethiopia and helping the children myself.
> 
> Long story short:
> I'm all about donating for a greater cause, by my own means.
> But, that doesn't mean that if I were donating, and there was a lack of organisation by the government aka: corruption, that I would continue giving to that "unworthy cause" - don't get the two twisted.
> My point is simple:
> I fold because I want to fold, not because of any challenge, prizes, team or badge.
> 
> I'm just pissed off at the lack of coordination, motivation and more so appreciation from top management at OCN.
> If OCN cared so much about folding, at least the same passion as its folders do and that I have acquired in a very short time, then they would have put the CC banner over 1 month before the challenged started and dedicated more mods/staff to folding (as there seems to be a clear lack of it).
> 
> But this is a free forum, where small people like myself mean nothing and opinions are just a wall of text for some.
> I rest my case.
> 
> In layman's terms:
> Seems like someone is dropping the ball.


Your only small if you let yourself be small.
You could make suggestions to improve things without criticizing. The truth is think you are mistaken. This forum has done more than most to support and promote folding at home.

Your attitudes and opinions are yours and you are entitled to them but kindness and encouragement goes much further than complaining.


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwesth*
> 
> Your only small if you let yourself be small.
> You could make suggestions to improve things without criticizing. The truth is think you are mistaken. This forum has done more than most to support and promote folding at home.
> 
> Your attitudes and opinions are yours and you are entitled to them but kindness and encouragement goes much further than complaining.


Quoth said the pigeon... nevermore


----------



## PimpSkyline

All im gonna say is, if your not already in the TC, then don't join now. Wait till things get fixed up and settled, that way we can focus on helping new comers and not fighting the system to get it working again lol

In the last 6-7 months, things have gone down hill with the TC and Foldathons/ CC, but nobody has really stated why things are falling behind. So i am just as confused as the rest of you.

As far as prizes, i just view them as a Added Bonus to our work. The Postbits and etc, well they show some accomplishment to our work, and i see nothing wrong with getting some "light" shined on your hard work.









Now again, i understand their is hoops to jump through to be a Mod or Editer/Co-Admin, but their is plenty of people here willing to help, 47 Knuckles is a good man, Axiper is another(for promotion maybe?) just to name a few i know and then you got a lower down the list, My name... I got loads of free time and would love to help get this [email protected] stuff on track.

Anyways, prizes and Postbits are not required, but it helps the Moral of the Forum some. Heck I am still folding all my HW waiting on things to catch up. I think we should get back to that 20-22 "During CC" level again, we could use it.

Lets just work together and Do Something for the greater good, like [email protected] and BOINC


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwesth*
> 
> Your only small if you let yourself be small.
> You could make suggestions to improve things without criticizing. The truth is think you are mistaken. This forum has done more than most to support and promote folding at home.
> 
> Your attitudes and opinions are yours and you are entitled to them but kindness and encouragement goes much further than complaining.


Agreed, as Axipher said he is looking for some help (add more editors) its a lot of work to do with so few editors in this section, things are moving up give it some time and support the Editors if you can.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Agreed, as Axipher said he is looking for some help (add more editors) its a lot of work to do with so few editors in this section, things are moving up give it some time and support the Editors if you can.


^^this, also agreed
It is quite a lot of work for all of management/editors. Giving them time and appreciating what they do is all we should be doing right now. The bashing of eveything, and complaining is getting very old. Everyone has said their piece. Give it a rest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> GPU (670) keeps giving me memory test error


I would try to go in to the data files, and delete the data for that slot. Find the "cores" folder, delete the Nvidia folder. Then plug your monitor into a different port on the card, and fire it up again at stock settings. Overclock at will when it starts back up.

It seems to be an error with v7. I was constanly having to keep up with my clients durring the challenge.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwesth*
> 
> Your only small if you let yourself be small.
> You could make suggestions to improve things without criticizing. The truth is think you are mistaken. This forum has done more than most to support and promote folding at home.
> 
> Your attitudes and opinions are yours and you are entitled to them but kindness and encouragement goes much further than complaining.


But he's right in a way. The regular users can have no say. The management are those who ultimately make the decision and have control. Sure you should still try as the same thing goes with folding (one person on his or her own won't contribute much, but many people together will; if each person looked at himself the contribution won't look as big). But our opinions on their own can appear as if they're not doing much (and often they don't).

Again, we should all try to influence and make suggestions to management but they in the end make the decisions (from what I know). In certain cases, you're only as big as they allow you to be.


----------



## Erick Silver

I said my piece a while ago and other than speaking to my TC Team about what we should do I have been pretty silent about it. I do agree that the current Editors need some help. I would be glad to help in whatever way I am capable. I would have been happy to get a new site up and running for the TC Stats. But site building is not in my skill set.


----------



## sayaman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I said my piece a while ago and other than speaking to my TC Team about what we should do I have been pretty silent about it. I do agree that the current Editors need some help. I would be glad to help in whatever way I am capable. I would have been happy to get a new site up and running for the TC Stats. But site building is not in my skill set.


I think that is the problem with a lot of people on this site. I would love to help out, but don't know any coding. Perhaps if the current staff can't handle prizes, them maybe we should stop having them?


----------



## Avonosac

People keep saying coding is needed, what kind of "coding" are we talking about? It is a pretty ambiguous buzzword being thrown around. I'm not sure if my skill set could help but I am a java developer, and I am familiar with many other web technologies.


----------



## aas88keyz

I think as far as prizes go we should maybe see OCN BOINC's model. We should have a sign up for the folding events and give the choice for those that don't want to be in the drawing for prizes to opt out. This gives those that would like to earn prizes more opportunities and would make a smaller work load for the editors to distribute the prizes and the ones that don't fold for the prizes won't have to win something they don't want.

Keep on foldin'!


----------



## sayaman22

I know it's an extraordinarily broad term. I more specifically meant HTML and bbcode. I couldn't guess what is used for this forum. Like I said, I don't know code.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> I know it's an extraordinarily broad term. I more specifically meant HTML and bbcode. I couldn't guess what is used for this forum. Like I said, I don't know code.


The stats site is completely separate from the forum. http://tc.folding.net. It'll more than likely be html, javascript, php and css. Maybe some mysql on the backend or something along those lines.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> People keep saying coding is needed, what kind of "coding" are we talking about? It is a pretty ambiguous buzzword being thrown around. I'm not sure if my skill set could help but I am a java developer, and I am familiar with many other web technologies.


We're talking about this site where the programmer has disappeared from us: http://tc.folding.net/


----------



## Erick Silver

What type of coding is that? Java?(don't think so), PHP? HTML? CSS? I am sure that there are Youtube vids for some basic techniques on all of them. It would be nice to know what type though.

And I would not know the first place to go to even get a website started to even begin hosting such a thing either. But, I am willing to learn and find out. Working as a Hotel Desk Clerk I do have spaces of time where I don't see customers. So being able to host and maintain a site would not be horribly difficult on that aspect. I have an old Dell GX270 slim just sitting around. Not sure of its functionality at this point but maybe its something that can serve to host the Stats? I also have a Raspberry Pi that I am currently doing nothing with. It should be able to host something as basic as a Stats Site....Looking into that as well.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> What type of coding is that? Java?(don't think so), PHP? HTML? CSS? I am sure that there are Youtube vids for some basic techniques on all of them. It would be nice to know what type though.
> 
> And I would not know the first place to go to even get a website started to even begin hosting such a thing either. But, I am willing to learn and find out. Working as a Hotel Desk Clerk I do have spaces of time where I don't see customers. So being able to host and maintain a site would not be horribly difficult on that aspect. I have an old Dell GX270 slim just sitting around. Not sure of its functionality at this point but maybe its something that can serve to host the Stats? I also have a Raspberry Pi that I am currently doing nothing with. It should be able to host something as basic as a Stats Site....Looking into that as well.


They're all languages used in web development.

To be honest, if there's issues keeping up what is already used, I doubt having someone with no experience with any of these languages is going to help.


----------



## Krusher33

I have an associates degree in IT and taken classes in all those web languages but I don't know how I would host it. I'm sure by reviewing the already written codes, I could probably figure it out. But that's moot point as the guy who is maintaining it disappeared and Anubis hasn't been on in over a week now.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have an associates degree in IT and taken classes in all those web languages but I don't know how I would host it. I'm sure by reviewing the already written codes, I could probably figure it out. But that's moot point as the guy who is maintaining it disappeared and Anubis hasn't been on in over a week now.


Just an in general question, who is the person that maintains that site?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have an associates degree in IT and taken classes in all those web languages but I don't know how I would host it. I'm sure by reviewing the already written codes, I could probably figure it out. But that's moot point as the guy who is maintaining it disappeared and Anubis hasn't been on in over a week now.


I'm familiar with all the languages I stated (I have no clue if that's what's being used, or not) and have the ability to host it as well... The main issue I would have is my availability to work on it. I wouldn't want have it be in the same situation it's in, but in different hands


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Code by sks72 - Styled by 1337LutZ - Managed by BWG


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Code by sks72 - Styled by 1337LutZ - Managed by BWG
Click to expand...

I'm blind. Thank you.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> We're talking about this site where the programmer has disappeared from us: http://tc.folding.net/


Ok, just looks like a PHP site. Is it owned by OCN or just associated with the boards? I saw the logo, so at least it has to be affiliated with the forums.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Ok, just looks like a PHP site. Is it owned by OCN or just associated with the boards? I saw the logo, so at least it has to be affiliated with the forums.


Im fairly certain it's hosted on ocn's servers. Although im not 100% sure.


----------



## Atomfix

Good to see that I'm in Rank #203 haha!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> We're talking about this site where the programmer has disappeared from us: http://tc.folding.net/
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just looks like a PHP site. Is it owned by OCN or just associated with the boards? I saw the logo, so at least it has to be affiliated with the forums.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure OCN has nothing to do with it. It's hosted and maintained by sks and Anubis or BWG can access it for simple changes (like new team members, hardware changes, etc).


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> if it's a lack of support from their own higher ups or not knowing what to do to get us on a better path


----------



## Asustweaker

so the discussion has shifted to te coding and overall construction of the forum? Sorry, I just got my internet up and running since sat. Stupid clear WIMAX crap.

Just looking for some insight on where the folding convo shifted to. I think there are more pressing things at hand, at the user/editor level that should be the hot topic. But i haven't had a chance to read through and see how we ended up on the coding.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> so the discussion has shifted to te coding and overall construction of the forum? Sorry, I just got my internet up and running since sat. Stupid clear WIMAX crap.
> 
> Just looking for some insight on where the folding convo shifted to. I think there are more pressing things at hand, at the user/editor level that should be the hot topic. But i haven't had a chance to read through and see how we ended up on the coding.


No, it's for the stats site. Which without, basically renders the TC useless.


----------



## Asustweaker

I see. The team challenge relies on this site for all of it's stats?


----------



## Asustweaker

Ok, so here is the Conky config file.

# Create own window instead of using desktop (required in nautilus)
own_window yes
own_window_type override
own_window_hints below

# Use double buffering (reduces flicker, may not work for everyone)
double_buffer yes

# fiddle with window
use_spacer yes
use_xft no

# Update interval in seconds
update_interval 3.0

#Maximum Width of Window
maximum_width 320

# Minimum size of text area
# minimum_size 250 5

# Draw shades?
draw_shades no

# Text stuff
draw_outline no # amplifies text if yes
draw_borders no
font arial
uppercase no # set to yes if you want all text to be in uppercase

# Stippled borders?
stippled_borders 3

# border margins
border_margin 5

# border width
border_width 6

# Default colors and also border colors, grey90 == #e5e5e5
default_color FFFFCC

own_window_colour brown
own_window_transparent yes

# Text alignment, other possible values are commented
#alignment top_left
alignment top_right
#alignment bottom_left
#alignment bottom_right

# Gap between borders of screen and text
gap_x 10
gap_y 10

# stuff after â€˜TEXTâ€™ will be formatted on screen

TEXT
$color
${color CC9900}SYSTEM ${hr 2}$color
$nodename $sysname $kernel on $machine

${color CC9900}CPU ${hr 2}$color
Intel Corei7 920

Total CPU: ${cpu cpu0}%
${color 597DB2}${cpubar}$color
${cpugraph 000000 597DB2}
Core 1: ${freq 1} MHz Temprature: $color ${exec sensors|grep 'Core0'|awk '{print $3}'}
${cpu cpu1}% ${color 597DB2}${cpubar cpu1}$color
Core 2: ${freq 2} MHz Temprature: $color ${exec sensors|grep 'Core1'|awk '{print $3}'}
${cpu cpu1}% ${color 597DB2}${cpubar cpu2}$color
Core 3: ${freq 3} MHz Temprature: $color ${exec sensors|grep 'Core2'|awk '{print $3}'}
${cpu cpu3}% ${color 597DB2}${cpubar cpu3}$color
Core 4: ${freq 3} MHz Temprature: $color ${exec sensors|grep 'Core3'|awk '{print $3}'}
${cpu cpu4}% ${color 597DB2}${cpubar cpu3}$color

NAME PID CPU% MEM%
${color CCFFFF}${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}
${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}
${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}
${top name 4} ${top pid 4} ${top cpu 4} ${top mem 4}$color

${color CC9900}MEMORY ${hr 2}$color
RAM Used: ${mem} RAM Free: ${memfree}/ ${memmax}
RAM: $memperc% ${color FF6600} ${membar 6}$color
Swap: $swapperc% ${color FF6600} ${swapbar 6}$color

${color CC9900}DISK ${hr 2}$color
sdc5 ${fs_type} (Root): ${fs_free_perc /}% ${color FFFF33} ${fs_bar 6 /}$color
sdc1 NTFS (Data): ${fs_free_perc /media/data}% ${color FFFF33} ${fs_bar 6 /media/data}$color

${color CC9900}NETWORK (${addr eth1}) ${hr 2}$color
Down: $color${downspeed eth1} k/s ${alignr}Up: ${upspeed eth1} k/s
${downspeedgraph eth1 25,140 000000 ff0000} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph eth1
25,140 000000 00ff00}$color
Total: ${totaldown eth1} ${alignr}Total: ${totalup eth1}
Inbound: ${tcp_portmon 1 32767 count} Outbound: ${tcp_portmon 32768
61000 count}${alignr}Total: ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 count}

${color CC9900}LOGGING ${hr 2}$color
${color 339900}${execi 30 tail -n3 /var/log/messages | fold -w50}$color


----------



## ZDngrfld

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Ok, so here is the Conky config file.
> 
> # Create own window instead of using desktop (required in nautilus)
> own_window yes
> own_window_type override
> own_window_hints below
> 
> # Use double buffering (reduces flicker, may not work for everyone)
> double_buffer yes
> 
> # fiddle with window
> use_spacer yes
> use_xft no
> 
> # Update interval in seconds
> update_interval 3.0
> 
> #Maximum Width of Window
> maximum_width 320
> 
> # Minimum size of text area
> # minimum_size 250 5
> 
> # Draw shades?
> draw_shades no
> 
> # Text stuff
> draw_outline no # amplifies text if yes
> draw_borders no
> font arial
> uppercase no # set to yes if you want all text to be in uppercase
> 
> # Stippled borders?
> stippled_borders 3
> 
> # border margins
> border_margin 5
> 
> # border width
> border_width 6
> 
> # Default colors and also border colors, grey90 == #e5e5e5
> default_color FFFFCC
> 
> own_window_colour brown
> own_window_transparent yes
> 
> # Text alignment, other possible values are commented
> #alignment top_left
> alignment top_right
> #alignment bottom_left
> #alignment bottom_right
> 
> # Gap between borders of screen and text
> gap_x 10
> gap_y 10
> 
> # stuff after â€˜TEXTâ€™ will be formatted on screen
> 
> TEXT
> $color
> ${color CC9900}SYSTEM ${hr 2}$color
> $nodename $sysname $kernel on $machine
> 
> ${color CC9900}CPU ${hr 2}$color
> Intel Corei7 920
> 
> Total CPU: ${cpu cpu0}%
> ${color 597DB2}${cpubar}$color
> ${cpugraph 000000 597DB2}
> Core 1: ${freq 1} MHz Temprature: $color ${exec sensors|grep 'Core0'|awk '{print $3}'}
> ${cpu cpu1}% ${color 597DB2}${cpubar cpu1}$color
> Core 2: ${freq 2} MHz Temprature: $color ${exec sensors|grep 'Core1'|awk '{print $3}'}
> ${cpu cpu1}% ${color 597DB2}${cpubar cpu2}$color
> Core 3: ${freq 3} MHz Temprature: $color ${exec sensors|grep 'Core2'|awk '{print $3}'}
> ${cpu cpu3}% ${color 597DB2}${cpubar cpu3}$color
> Core 4: ${freq 3} MHz Temprature: $color ${exec sensors|grep 'Core3'|awk '{print $3}'}
> ${cpu cpu4}% ${color 597DB2}${cpubar cpu3}$color
> 
> NAME PID CPU% MEM%
> ${color CCFFFF}${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}
> ${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}
> ${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}
> ${top name 4} ${top pid 4} ${top cpu 4} ${top mem 4}$color
> 
> ${color CC9900}MEMORY ${hr 2}$color
> RAM Used: ${mem} RAM Free: ${memfree}/ ${memmax}
> RAM: $memperc% ${color FF6600} ${membar 6}$color
> Swap: $swapperc% ${color FF6600} ${swapbar 6}$color
> 
> ${color CC9900}DISK ${hr 2}$color
> sdc5 ${fs_type} (Root): ${fs_free_perc /}% ${color FFFF33} ${fs_bar 6 /}$color
> sdc1 NTFS (Data): ${fs_free_perc /media/data}% ${color FFFF33} ${fs_bar 6 /media/data}$color
> 
> ${color CC9900}NETWORK (${addr eth1}) ${hr 2}$color
> Down: $color${downspeed eth1} k/s ${alignr}Up: ${upspeed eth1} k/s
> ${downspeedgraph eth1 25,140 000000 ff0000} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph eth1
> 25,140 000000 00ff00}$color
> Total: ${totaldown eth1} ${alignr}Total: ${totalup eth1}
> Inbound: ${tcp_portmon 1 32767 count} Outbound: ${tcp_portmon 32768
> 61000 count}${alignr}Total: ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 count}
> 
> ${color CC9900}LOGGING ${hr 2}$color
> ${color 339900}${execi 30 tail -n3 /var/log/messages | fold -w50}$color





You derped it and posted this to the wrong thread


----------



## DUpgrade

PC_LOAD_LETTER......


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Couple of days late, but I'm surprised I did this well with just my 3820 this time around











Interesting read about the current state of the stats page and what not. I've participated very little in the discussion mostly because there isn't much for me to add.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You derped it and posted this to the wrong thread


Wow, that was one hell of a deet da deeeeee moment. Long day. Guess that happens after a 12 hr day of buidling engines


----------



## Tenchuu

Wondering if i can get my sig logo.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=637284


----------



## PR-Imagery

Need 5k more points to get the postbit mate


----------



## Jimbags

not desperate but any word on prizes? tryna figure what gear i have to build folding rigs is there a seperate thread?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> not desperate but any word on prizes? tryna figure what gear i have to build folding rigs is there a seperate thread?


it should be here, but it might take a while.


----------



## Jimbags

th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> it should be here, but it might take a while.


thanks for the kind reply +rep


----------



## solidshark91493

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Wow, that was one hell of a deet da deeeeee moment. Long day. Guess that happens after a 12 hr day of buidling engines


Where do you work?


----------



## KOBALT

I feel ya. I work 12 hour swing shifts that rotate weekly. With only a 20 minute lunch.

I don't build engines though.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> Where do you work?


I work for accurate auto clinic. Been a tech for almost 10 yrs now.

That was one of my harder days. Did a motor swap on a chrysler, but had to do timing belt and head gasket set b4 it went into the car.

Then, rebuild a Tundra V8, from the crank and rods out. Pain in my arss!! Gotta mic out the bearings and crank to check tolerances. .0032 inch if i remember correctly. Use a dial indicator to check for run out on all parts







Toyota loves making my life hell.

So that's where my brain turned to mush







too many thousandths of an inch calculations


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> I work for accurate auto clinic. Been a tech for almost 10 yrs now.
> 
> That was one of my harder days. Did a motor swap on a chrysler, but had to do timing belt and head gasket set b4 it went into the car.
> 
> Then, rebuild a Tundra V8, from the crank and rods out. Pain in my arss!! Gotta mic out the bearings and crank to check tolerances. .0032 inch if i remember correctly. Use a dial indicator to check for run out on all parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota loves making my life hell.
> 
> So that's where my brain turned to mush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many thousandths of an inch calculations


i know how you feel with that Chrysler motor swap, Ive done an awful lot of work to my challengers. they sure don't make things easy.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Need 5k more points to get the postbit mate


Well done! You will be there in no time


----------



## Krusher33

For the TC members: http://www.overclock.net/t/1387871/input-on-new-tc-stats-site/0_50


----------



## BeefCurtins

I know that admins are busy but we are going on 1 month from the chimp challenge and still no Sig...... slightly depressing as odd as it sounds cause i was really looking forward to having that badge and my soon to be 1mil folding badge..... sigh in due time i suppose


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> I know that admins are busy but we are going on 1 month from the chimp challenge and still no Sig...... slightly depressing as odd as it sounds cause i was really looking forward to having that badge and my soon to be 1mil folding badge..... sigh in due time i suppose


just got mine from 2012 a couple months ago


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> I know that admins are busy but we are going on 1 month from the chimp challenge and still no Sig...... slightly depressing as odd as it sounds cause i was really looking forward to having that badge and my soon to be 1mil folding badge..... sigh in due time i suppose


Not trying to be rude but seriously, a month? It's been 10 days since the CC ended....


----------



## BeefCurtins

going on 1 month as in it started the 13th .... might have been a bit of a stretch but u get the point but meh w/e it will come when it comes i suppose


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> going on 1 month as in it started the 13th .... might have been a bit of a stretch but u get the point but meh w/e it will come when it comes i suppose


True, but I'm guessing they would wait until it's over to start going through the list of participants so they don't miss anyone who started later on. Keep in mind they also have to go through and add each one manually, for 600+ people if I remember correctly. It will come eventually but yeah, they usually do take a while. In the mean time you have my thanks for joining and helping with the CC. I know it's not much but it's all I got.


----------



## BeefCurtins

a little goes a long way .... i just see other peoples badge and want to wear mine proudly ( cheesy i know lol )


----------



## Aparition

Its ok I like badges too.
I have 2 cores dedicated to folding right now, working on reviving a temperamental flashed gtx 470. Might try to go for a mil on the weekends.


----------



## Asustweaker

Ya, just be patient about the badges. A lot of work goes into everything here. Plus, everyone's got their own 9 to 5 buddy


----------



## patricksiglin

Still don't have mine from 2012. Oh well no big deal. Its more about the challenge then a badge.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Still don't have mine from 2012. Oh well no big deal. Its more about the challenge then a badge.


Did you PM axipher?


----------



## Jimbags

just a question, does folding run better in native ubuntu compared to windows?
also which hardware monitoring apps are best for ubuntu 12.xx?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes it does run better in ubuntu. Monitoring is best with i7z.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yes it does run better in ubuntu. Monitoring is best with i7z.


i have ubuntu 12.04 is that ok for it? which isbest?
also i7z, i have an i5 does it matter?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i have ubuntu 12.04 is that ok for it? which isbest?
> also i7z, i have an i5 does it matter?


Nope, doesn't matter. I think 12.04 is about as good as 12.10 so should be the best you can get atm


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> just a question, does folding run better in native ubuntu compared to windows?
> also which hardware monitoring apps are best for ubuntu 12.xx?


CPU folding is best on Linux, GPU folding is still better on Win IIRC.


----------



## DUpgrade

I fold on my 2600k alone. Dropped the 7950 out of it because I wasn't seeing very good usage out of it and it was only getting 8k ppd. I wouldn't mind getting an Nvidia card just for folding purposes.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I fold on my 2600k alone. Dropped the 7950 out of it because I wasn't seeing very good usage out of it and it was only getting 8k ppd. I wouldn't mind getting an Nvidia card just for folding purposes.


Wait until Core 17 is released again to get some points from the 7950.







Then you should be seeing 35k PPD+.


----------



## agussio

yeah, I'm getting steam rolled without my 7950s folding. the core16 units are such a drag on the CPU that folding without them is a higher PPD.

Here's to hoping they give us a good unit for AMD again soon.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> yeah, I'm getting steam rolled without my 7950s folding. the core16 units are such a drag on the CPU that folding without them is a higher PPD.
> 
> Here's to hoping they give us a good unit for AMD again soon.


While you wait until the new cores come back out, your 7950s would rock at some BOINC. Then when the new cores come back out you can switch back over to folding.

Remember guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is starting tomorrow. We could really use some help showing the other teams who OCN really is. We only have 1 GPU crunching discipline, and 4 CPU crunching disciplines. Any help would be greatly appreciated, and smaller/weaker CPUs will do just fine. Although we wouldnt mind you bringing along a monster rig or two to help us!!

Sorry for the plug.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> yeah, I'm getting steam rolled without my 7950s folding. the core16 units are such a drag on the CPU that folding without them is a higher PPD.
> 
> Here's to hoping they give us a good unit for AMD again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> While you wait until the new cores come back out, your 7950s would rock at some BOINC. Then when the new cores come back out you can switch back over to folding.
> 
> Remember guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is starting tomorrow. We could really use some help showing the other teams who OCN really is. We only have 1 GPU crunching discipline, and 4 CPU crunching disciplines. Any help would be greatly appreciated, and smaller/weaker CPUs will do just fine. Although we wouldnt mind you bringing along a monster rig or two to help us!!
> 
> Sorry for the plug.
Click to expand...

If i go BOINC it will be for GPU only, my CPU's don't like [email protected] or BOINC but Game fine. So count me in on DiRT, but that's most likely it. Dang i really need a new CPU lol So i am doing my best


----------



## OzMan84

would the build in the sig be of much use in this? I would be happy to leave it on 24/7 but not entirely sure it would do a great deal....


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzMan84*
> 
> would the build in the sig be of much use in this? I would be happy to leave it on 24/7 but not entirely sure it would do a great deal....


Your 3570 would definitely be of good use for folding, and most likely the 7850 as well if / when the core 17 wu's return.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzMan84*
> 
> would the build in the sig be of much use in this? I would be happy to leave it on 24/7 but not entirely sure it would do a great deal....


You'll get about 8K PPD out of your 3570K (even more if you OC it) and a decent amount of PPD out of your 7850 when the core 17 WU comes back. Every little helps anyway, I'm folding with my sig rig even though it's not the best


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> You'll get about 8K PPD out of your 3570K (even more if you OC it) and a decent amount of PPD out of your 7850 when the core 17 WU comes back. Every little helps anyway, I'm folding with my sig rig even though it's not the best


i get 12-15k ppd on my 2500k your ivy should do better


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agussio*
> 
> yeah, I'm getting steam rolled without my 7950s folding. the core16 units are such a drag on the CPU that folding without them is a higher PPD.
> 
> Here's to hoping they give us a good unit for AMD again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> While you wait until the new cores come back out, your 7950s would rock at some BOINC. Then when the new cores come back out you can switch back over to folding.
> 
> Remember guys, the BOINC Pentathlon is starting tomorrow. We could really use some help showing the other teams who OCN really is. We only have 1 GPU crunching discipline, and 4 CPU crunching disciplines. Any help would be greatly appreciated, and smaller/weaker CPUs will do just fine. Although we wouldnt mind you bringing along a monster rig or two to help us!!
> 
> Sorry for the plug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i go BOINC it will be for GPU only, my CPU's don't like [email protected] or BOINC but Game fine. So count me in on DiRT, but that's most likely it. Dang i really need a new CPU lol So i am doing my best
Click to expand...

Gpu project is [email protected], should get started as they take a while to get validated.


----------



## Jimbags

i just started boincing, YAY! for helping science!







and go team OCN!!!
got einstien running on the gpu and simap on cpu


----------



## OzMan84

Does it take up a great deal of resources to do this? Or does it usually just use resources when the system is idle?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzMan84*
> 
> Does it take up a great deal of resources to do this? Or does it usually just use resources when the system is idle?


Folding or Boinc works best when it has the cpu or gpu to itself during idle times but on any decently spec'd rig the impact of running the client while doing other things like browsing or watching a video is pretty minimal.


----------



## Jimbags

boinc is way easier on my pc so far folding slows it a little whdn using both cpu an gpu. boinc i dont really notice when web browsing etc


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i get 12-15k ppd on my 2500k your ivy should do better


I know, at stock it's probably about 8K-10K though. When OCed it will be 14K-17K depending on the WU.


----------



## Aparition

Interesting... I only have two cores designated to folding at the moment and I average 8k ppd.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Interesting... I only have two cores designated to folding at the moment and I average 8k ppd.


plus hyperthreading or..?
sounds bout right anyways
half the cores of an i5=2 cores
half the ppd of my sandybridge i5 (vs ivy i7)=6-8k


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya my badges disappeared I have done a lot of these and they just went poof lol!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

All or nothing? lol


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Ya my badges disappeared I have done a lot of these and they just went poof lol!


Still got your millions but I think those are automatic if you already have a postbit.


----------



## Asustweaker

Badges disappearing probably means it's all getting worked out.

Somebody getting to work


----------



## Scvhero

Any news on the badges and the prizes?


----------



## PR-Imagery

No.

When there is, we'll know.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Sounds like JF-AMD









Release date of Bulldozer on release date!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> plus hyperthreading or..?
> sounds bout right anyways
> half the cores of an i5=2 cores
> half the ppd of my sandybridge i5 (vs ivy i7)=6-8k


Yes 1 physical plus 1 hyperthreading. Although I did not specify the specific cores so it might be using 2 physical cores. Seems to be using Core 0 and Core 7 consistently.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Sounds like JF-AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release date of Bulldozer on release date!


Haha, it's a fitting response. None of us know, please stop asking already!

If we're lucky prizes would be drawn in the next two months, if we're really lucky, we'll have badges in four.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Haha, it's a fitting response. None of us know, please stop asking already!
> If we're lucky prizes would be drawn in the next two months, if we're really lucky, we'll have badges in four.


Not that Im waiting for a prize or anything, but what takes so long to do the giveaway?? I could see taking a couple days, but over a month?? Thats getting into the hard to remember area after that long.

Now waiting a while for the badges I can understand. Us BOINC users have been waiting years for our postbit.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Editors are too busy to worry about us mang









I think we only have ~one active Editor tho.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, there are prizes from 4 months ago that still need to be drawn. No clue when the drawing is going to happen though...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok it's simple we need more editors. Who can I contact about this, as this is getting a bit ridiculous. People have things to do, thus all of these drawings and whatnot cannot be relied on one person. If there are more than one person, then I would question what they are doing as a unit.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I'll let Tator Tat what is happening.

Just to clarify the main problem is the prize draws are not happening is that correct? Once the draw happens the prizes are sent out OK correct?

Could you provide a list of draws that have not gone ahead? If not I'll have a look and see if I can find them.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I'll let Tator Tat what is happening.
> 
> Just to clarify the main problem is the prize draws are not happening is that correct? Once the draw happens the prizes are sent out OK correct?
> 
> Could you provide a list of draws that have not gone ahead? If not I'll have a look and see if I can find them.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1369631/march-2013-foldathon-18th-20th/0_40

I know the March 2013 prize draws haven't been done, I'll have to check and see if there were any other previous months that haven't had prizes issued.

I do believe that once the draw occurs, prizes have been shipped out by their respective donors


----------



## ZDngrfld

As of right now it looks like February, March and the CC. The $275/Month Folding Prizes thread has winners from January listed in it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not only the prizes, the organisation of future events, postbits and more than one person providing help to users


----------



## mm67

I did win something in 2012 Forum Folding War but have never received my prize. I did receive a PM asking for my shipping address but nothing after that.


----------



## Aparition

mm67 did you follow up with the sender?
Your profile says you are in Finland, I live in the US and I have had issues sending stuff over-seas. I sent a magazine to a buddy at his place of business and it never made it, just disappeared.


----------



## mm67

I have absolutely no idea who the sender is


----------



## ZDngrfld

Looks like you won an OCN hat that was donated by admin... Not sure who you're supposed to talk to about that


----------



## Aparition

We have hats????


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not only the prizes, the organisation of future events, postbits and more than one person providing help to users


That will be worked out, we have 7 folding editors ATM but obviously some/most are inactive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I did win something in 2012 Forum Folding War but have never received my prize. I did receive a PM asking for my shipping address but nothing after that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Looks like you won an OCN hat that was donated by admin... Not sure who you're supposed to talk to about that


You did indeed win a hat, PM ENTERPRISE and he should be able to look into why you haven't received it yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> That will be worked out, we have 7 folding editors ATM but obviously some/most are inactive
> 
> You did indeed win a hat, PM ENTERPRISE and he should be able to look into why you haven't received it yet.


Glad you are looking into it - appreciated.


----------



## Sethy666

Wait! We have hats?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yep
http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclocknet-hat-small-medium.html
http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclocknet-hat-medium-large.html


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Yep
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclocknet-hat-small-medium.html
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclocknet-hat-medium-large.html


Has the winners been announced? I haven't really been keeping tabs on this thread since the Chimp 2013 had ended


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Not to my knowledge but I have only been popping in here every now and again, I'll see what we can get worked out, I'm off to bed now work in the morning.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Not to my knowledge but I have only been popping in here every now and again, I'll see what we can get worked out, I'm off to bed now work in the morning.


Ok great, I think I better subscribe to this thread in the mean time.

Night night Bitemarks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

New core 17 available.

120k on titan
100-110k on 7970GE
81k on GTX 680

Prolly tomorrow Linux units for nVidia and 5-7% better performance

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388998/folding-home-core-17-update-video


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> New core 17 available.
> 
> 120k on titan
> 100-110k on 7970GE
> 81k on GTX 680
> 
> Prolly tomorrow Linux units for nVidia and 5-7% better performance
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388998/folding-home-core-17-update-video


That PPD!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I'll let Tator Tat what is happening.
> 
> Just to clarify the main problem is the prize draws are not happening is that correct? Once the draw happens the prizes are sent out OK correct?
> 
> Could you provide a list of draws that have not gone ahead? If not I'll have a look and see if I can find them.


3 months behind on the monthly prizes here. This is after being 3 months behind the last time they were drawn as well.

The January and March Foldathons. February was actually done.

The Team Competition prizes from January, which was the last month before the stats for the TC broke (they still remain broken today), have definitely not been done. I'm not sure if December was actually done yet because my team didn't win that one.

And then of course this thread which is the Chimp Challenge. This event has only been over for two weeks so it's not surprising that they aren't done yet, but I don't think there's been any word from staff about them. *EDIT:* Actually Axi was in here and talking about prizes just after the event ended.

There could be more because I only really keep track of the ones that I have a chance to win, so there could be contests or events I didn't participate in (such as the 2012 Folding Forum War mm67 already mentioned) that are backlogged as well.

More importantly though for the past year every event that OCN folding does have all been handled worse as time goes on. The TC has stopped dead in it's tracks and it's unlikely it will ever recover based on how many members the teams have lost and how low the morale is on those who remain. There hardly seems any point to the foldathons because they get such little attention and advertisement before and during the event, the only attention they get is people asking why prizes were never drawn months later. The Chimp Challenge which is supposed to be the biggest folding event of the year got similar lack of attention and care from staff, only a very weak carousel post a few days before the event started. The original post of the CC here was actually just a copy and paste job from the previous year's despite being drastically different in rules, and while it was edited later that perfectly exemplifies how the OCN folding section has been handled for the past year: Anything that worked before was just copied poorly until it stopped working and then it was left for dead.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

^Situation in a nutshell.

The TC stats are a different problem though. The editors have been abandoned on that one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

juano hit the nail on the head.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Is there any reason why I shouldn't be running my GPU client with a beta tag? Seems like that's the way to get the newest WUs...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, you should run beta.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Is there any reason why I shouldn't be running my GPU client with a beta tag? Seems like that's the way to get the newest WUs...


Only if you aren't willing to put up with any possible 'beta' type issues. As long as you are prepared to make an effort to troubleshoot then it's up to you to decide. I think technically Stanford doesn't people outside of their official beta testers using them but I could be mistaken.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Only if you aren't willing to put up with any possible 'beta' type issues. As long as you are prepared to make an effort to troubleshoot then it's up to you to decide. I think technically Stanford doesn't people outside of their official beta testers using them but I could be mistaken.


I can't find the link somewhere but Stanford decided to make beta testing public. You don't have to be in a beta team anymore. Yutong also told us to spread the word about core 17 as much as possible and fold them.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I can't find the link somewhere but Stanford decided to make beta testing public. You don't have to be in a beta team anymore. Yutong also told us to spread the word about core 17 as much as possible and fold them.


Really? Don't laugh at me but I've been being such a wimp and wanting to adhere to Stanfords rules so much that I haven't ever folded a core 17 WU.








I better get to it then, gonna start with a little bit of research (like that video I need to watch) to catch up on core 17 first.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> New core 17 available.
> 
> 120k on titan
> 100-110k on 7970GE
> 81k on GTX 680
> 
> Prolly tomorrow Linux units for nVidia and 5-7% better performance
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388998/folding-home-core-17-update-video


still using beta flag, correct?


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys im a bit of a newb so can any1 tell me how to do the core 17 units? How do I actually get the flag working. I dont even know what this flag is that every1 is mentioning lol. When I get home ill post what [email protected] client I am using


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey guys im a bit of a newb so can any1 tell me how to do the core 17 units? How do I actually get the flag working. I dont even know what this flag is that every1 is mentioning lol. When I get home ill post what [email protected] client I am using


Configure at the top of the Client, push it. Slots>Add>Unit-Type>Beta>Save> WIN!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Configure at the top of the Client, push it. Slots>Add>Unit-Type>Beta>Save> WIN!


client-type beta


----------



## kyfire

IIRC...the beta (core 17) WUs only work on AMD GPUs


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> IIRC...the beta (core 17) WUs only work on AMD GPUs


Nope. My GTX 670 is getting 63k PPD. Core 16 was AMD only


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Nope. My GTX 670 is getting 63k PPD. Core 16 was AMD only


Ok, I recalled there was one of the cores that didn't work right on Nvida


----------



## Chooofoojoo

All three of my 680s are pulling 82K ppd! :whee:

Nothing like some good ol 270k PPD!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> All three of my 680s are pulling 82K ppd! :whee:
> 
> Nothing like some good ol 270k PPD!


Looks like it might be time to upgrade my GPU


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Really? Don't laugh at me but I've been being such a wimp and wanting to adhere to Stanfords rules so much that I haven't ever folded a core 17 WU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better get to it then, gonna start with a little bit of research (like that video I need to watch) to catch up on core 17 first.


A true john4sci









I need better GPUs. First finishing my workstation though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> still using beta flag, correct?


Correct


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PimpSkyline View Post
> 
> Configure at the top of the Client, push it. Slots>Add>Unit-Type>Beta>Save> WIN!
> client-type beta


Once I press on slots and then add I get this screen:


Do I add it in "extra slot options"?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Once I press on slots and then add I get this screen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I add it in "extra slot options"?


Yes, just make sure you check the GPU first then add *client-type beta* in the extra slot options.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Yes, just make sure you check the GPU first then add *client-type beta* in the extra slot options.


here's what I got and did - could you tell me if this is right?
I wish it was more clear for novices, like myself.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> here's what I got and did - could you tell me if this is right?
> I wish it was more clear for novices, like myself.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> here's what I got and did - could you tell me if this is right?
> I wish it was more clear for novices, like myself.


Try config > slots > highlight gpu > edit. That should change the gpu slot you have going now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah so editing the CURRENT GPU and editing that?
Like so?

EDIT:
I'll soon be able to see if I get core 17 in around 20mins or so.




EDIT 2:
Yup that did it (+rep to yall) - I'm getting core17 - I'll report back when I start getting some PPD:


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah so editing the CURRENT GPU and editing that?
> Like so?
> 
> EDIT:
> I'll soon be able to see if I get core 17 in around 20mins or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2:
> Yup that did it (+rep to yall) - I'm getting core17 - I'll report back when I start getting some PPD:


Congratz! How much PPD is your Core 17 pulling?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Congratz! How much PPD is your Core 17 pulling?


mother of god!
55278

According to the web app!
I think previously it was only at 30k I'll have a look through this thread, as I remember posting it once (that was on other cores during the folding event)
I have a MSI GTX 660ti PE OC

EDIT - I was pulling 36k before! Thus a 20k increase in PPD is very good! That's a 55% increase in PPD!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah yes completely forgot that here we go!


----------



## Atomfix

Amazeing!! You should be racking in those points now!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Amazeing!! You should be racking in those points now!


indeed!
I'm quite impressed I must say.

What's more interesting is the LOAD % on the GPU fluctuates. From around 60% to 98% via the MSI Kombustor

EDIT:
And this is just for my reference- as to what I'm getting with core 17:


----------



## Atomfix

I'm not exactly impressed with the PPD that my 7950 is pulling, around 52K and thats with my 7950 overclcoked to 1000MHz

And the FahCore 17's has more of a preference with the AMD 7000 series


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm not exactly impressed with the PPD that my 7950 is pulling, around 52K and thats with my 7950 overclcoked to 1000MHz
> 
> And the FahCore 17's has more of a preference with the AMD 7000 series


well give it time - as you saw fromt he screenshot and what I told you - there was a 2k difference in PPD.
PPD changes sometimes.
(Also take a look at my CPU hitting 10k ppd, whilst during the event it was hitting over 20k)

EDIT:
I'm about to submit my first ever core 17 WU


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well give it time - as you saw fromt he screenshot and what I told you - there was a 2k difference in PPD.
> PPD changes sometimes.
> (Also take a look at my CPU hitting 10k ppd, whilst during the event it was hitting over 20k)
> 
> *EDIT:
> I'm about to submit my first ever core 17 WU*


Congratz btw!

And maybe so, only time will tell, 2 and half hour per WU is not so bad really though.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> New core 17 available.
> 
> 120k on titan
> 100-110k on 7970GE
> 81k on GTX 680
> 
> Prolly tomorrow Linux units for nVidia and 5-7% better performance
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388998/folding-home-core-17-update-video


Oo how are you getting 120k on your titan? I have mine clocked at 1150 and its getting me 72k PPD absolute max, including my 3770k.

What drivers are you using?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Congratz btw!
> 
> And maybe so, only time will tell, 2 and half hour per WU is not so bad really though.


well the one I got next is a 4hr WU


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Oo how are you getting 120k on your titan? I have mine clocked at 1150 and its getting me 72k PPD absolute max, including my 3770k.
> 
> What drivers are you using?


I don't have a Titan. It's what I heard from the keynote. Is the GPU fully loaded? A GTX 670 gets 75k


----------



## lacrossewacker

What the crap.

My GPU (670) is still giving Memory Test error. I deleted the Nvidia Data file. Tried reinstalling the client. No OC. The card works in games just fine.

The only solution I can think of last is

A. Make a VM of Windows 7 and run a GPU client in that (not sure if it would work though - can I install a GPU driver inside a VM?)
B. Do a new install on my entire PC









Also, make a Linux VM last night and tried my i5 in it. Only got like 2,000ppd compared to 17,000 in Windows. -_-


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What the crap.
> 
> My GPU (670) is still giving Memory Test error. I deleted the Nvidia Data file. Tried reinstalling the client. No OC. The card works in games just fine.
> 
> The only solution I can think of last is
> 
> A. Make a VM of Windows 7 and run a GPU client in that (not sure if it would work though - can I install a GPU driver inside a VM?)
> B. Do a new install on my entire PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, make a Linux VM last night and tried my i5 in it. Only got like 2,000ppd compared to 17,000 in Windows. -_-


C. put the GPU in another PC - see if you get the same error - if you do RMA the card.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I don't have a Titan. It's what I heard from the keynote. Is the GPU fully loaded? A GTX 670 gets 75k


Sigh, I'll have to test I guess.. I don't know how it wouldn't be fully loaded.. but maybe since I'm folding on 6/8 cores on my 3770k it could be utilizing less of the titan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> C. put the GPU in another PC - see if you get the same error - if you do RMA the card.


This.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> C. put the GPU in another PC - see if you get the same error - if you do RMA the card.


didn't think about that









the other PC has a 7870 in it....Do I need to remove the 7870 and uninstall the driver before I plug in the 670 and Install a nvidia driver?

OR can I have both GPU's installed with both drivers?


----------



## _TRU_

ok. this is getting out of hand. this actually happened last night.
i had a dream about folding a new beta WU that boosted fermi cards. my oc'd 460 was pushing 28 - 35k.







i was so stoked. then i woke up


----------



## agussio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm not exactly impressed with the PPD that my 7950 is pulling, around 52K and thats with my 7950 overclcoked to 1000MHz
> 
> And the FahCore 17's has more of a preference with the AMD 7000 series


hmmm... Glad to see them back. my working 7950 is pulling 101K ppd. It is clocked at 1100/1250. I will have to monitor it's output to see if the estimate is real. Either way I hope to have my 2nd 7950 back soon.


----------



## kyfire

Found this on another forum. Thought I'd repost it here. BTW this is from 5 May 2013






A live Q&A is available on reddit.

Some of the key highlights are:
-Up to 120,000 PPD on GTX Titan, and 110,000 PPD on HD 7970
-Support for more diverse simulations
-Linux support on NVIDIA cards and 64bit OSes
-FAHBench updated to use the latest OpenMM and display version information

Full Transcript of the Talk:

Hi I'm Yutong, I'm a GPU core developer here at [email protected] Today I want to give you guys an update on what we've been working on over the past few months. Let's take a look at the three major components of GPU core development. First off, we have OpenMM, our open source library for MD simulations. It's used by both FAHBench and Core17. FAHBench is our official benchmarking tool for GPUs, and it supports all OpenCL compatible devices. We're very happy to tell you guys that it's been recently added to Anandtech's GPU test suite. And Core17 is what your [email protected] clients use to do science. By the way, all those arrows just mean that the entire development process is interconnected.

So let's take a step back in time.

Last year in October, we conceived Core 17. And we had three major goals in mind. We wanted a core that was going to be faster, more stable, and to be able to support more types of simulations than just implicit solvent. But because of how our old core 15 and 16 was written, it was in fact easier for us to write the core from scratch.

So in November, we started rewriting some of the key parts to replace some pre-existing functionality. Over two months, in January, things started to come together. Our work server, assignment server, and client was modified to support Core 17. We also started an internal test team, for the first time ever, using an IRC channel on freenode to provide real-time testing feedback.

In February, Core17 had a public Beta of over 1000 GPUs. And We learnt a lot of valuable things. One of them was that the core wasn't all that much faster it seems on NVIDIA. Though on AMD things certainly looked brighter. Things still crashed occasionally, and bugs were certainly still present. So we went back to the drawing board to improve the core.

In April, we added a lot of new optimizations and bug fixes to OpenMM. We tested a linux core for the first time ever on GPUs. And our internal testing team had grown to over 30 people. And that brings us to today.

We now support many more types of simulations, ranging from explicit solvent to large systems of up to 100,000 atoms. We improved the stability of our cores. We now have a sustainable code base. We added support for linux for the first time. It's also really fast - so I'm sure the burning question on your mind is, just how fast is it? Well let's take a look. On the GTX Titan we saw it from 50,000 points per day to over 120,000 points per day. On the GTX 680, we saw it go from 30,000 points per day to over 80,000 points per day. On the AMD HD 7970, we saw it from 10,000 points per day to over 110,000 points per day. On the AMD HD 7870 we saw it jump from 5,000 points per day to over 50,000 points per day.

We never want to rest on our laurels for too long. We are already planning support for more Intel devices in the future, such as the i7s, integrated graphics cards, and Xeon Phis. We plan to add more projects to [email protected] as time goes on, so researchers within our group can investigate more systems of interest. And as always, we want things to be faster.

Now let's go back to the beginning again, and here's you guys can help us. If you're a programmer, we invite you to contribute to the open source OpenMM project (available on github at the end of the month on github.com/simtk/openmm). If you're an enthusiast and like to build state-of the-art computers, we encourage you to run FAHBench and join our internal testing team on freenode. If you're a donor, we'd like you guys to help us spread the word about [email protected] and bring more people, and their machines of course. Now before I wrap things up, there are some people I'd like to thank. Our internal testers are on the right hand side, and they've been instrumental in providing me with real time feedback regarding our tests. We couldn't have done it this fast without them. On the left hand side, are people within the Pande Group, Joseph and Peter are also programmers like me. Diwakar and TJ helped set up many of our projects. Christian and Robert have always been there for support and feedback.

But wait, one last thing. This week, I'll be doing a Questions and Answers session on reddit at reddit.com/r/folding. So if you've got questions, come drop by and hang out with us. Thanks, and bye-bye.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> ok. this is getting out of hand. this actually happened last night.
> i had a dream about folding a new beta WU that boosted fermi cards. my oc'd 460 was pushing 28 - 35k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was so stoked. then i woke up


OC her to Ghz and she might do it lol


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Found this on another forum. Thought I'd repost it here. BTW this is from 5 May 2013


Already been posted here









http://www.overclock.net/t/1388998/folding-home-core-17-update-video/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can I have both a Nvidia GPU and an AMD GPU folding in the system at the same time? Just install both drivers for each?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Also, CPU folding on Windows 7 vs Windows 8. Any findings?


----------



## agussio

Thanks for the video. I hadn't seen it and the folding project has deffinately become a new full time hobby.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can I have both a Nvidia GPU and an AMD GPU folding in the system at the same time? Just install both drivers for each?


Yes, you can. They say it's a pain to get setup properly, but you can do it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1389315

Everybody's thoughts?


----------



## twerk

Getting an average of about 100K PPD from my sig rig now, 85K from my GPU and 15K from my CPU. I'm a happy bunny


----------



## tmontney

Getting 3.1k PPD on a 7808... what's the deal? I was just recently getting 25-27k.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> didn't think about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other PC has a 7870 in it....Do I need to remove the 7870 and uninstall the driver before I plug in the 670 and Install a nvidia driver?
> 
> OR can I have both GPU's installed with both drivers?


depends if they share the same drivers really. I would suggest reinstalling the drivers though, to knock out software glitches


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Found this on another forum. Thought I'd repost it here. BTW this is from 5 May 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A live Q&A is available on reddit.
> 
> Some of the key highlights are:
> -Up to 120,000 PPD on GTX Titan, and 110,000 PPD on HD 7970
> -Support for more diverse simulations
> -Linux support on NVIDIA cards and 64bit OSes
> -FAHBench updated to use the latest OpenMM and display version information


Yea, I saw this yesterday and was surprised not to see any talk of it here. They still have the IRC channel up at freenode. Just log into the #fah channel from http://webchat.freenode.net/


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Yea, I saw this yesterday and was surprised not to see any talk of it here. They still have the IRC channel up at freenode. Just log into the #fah channel from http://webchat.freenode.net/


It was posted here yesterday but in a different thread!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388998/folding-home-core-17-update-video/


----------



## Avonosac

My titan is now getting me 150-165k ppd.

Wow.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, that's more like it









I already thought that the 120k numbers were off. Hope I can get a GTX 780 in my WS soon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My GTX660ti has dropped back to 27k on core17.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, that's more like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already thought that the 120k numbers were off. Hope I can get a GTX 780 in my WS soon.


I got a feeling the 780 will be the ppd/$ champ for the next generations cards since GK110 isn't compute gimped like the 104.

That being said, Vol Islands seems like it could make a pretty serious run for the title if they can price it right. The driver support is getting much better for amd it seems.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I got a feeling the 780 will be the ppd/$ champ for the next generations cards since GK110 isn't compute gimped like the 104.
> 
> That being said, Vol Islands seems like it could make a pretty serious run for the title if they can price it right. The driver support is getting much better for amd it seems.


By the time we'll have 20nm the whole landscape will look different


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, that's more like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already thought that the 120k numbers were off. Hope I can get a GTX 780 in my WS soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling the 780 will be the ppd/$ champ for the next generations cards since GK110 isn't compute gimped like the 104.
> 
> That being said, Vol Islands seems like it could make a pretty serious run for the title if they can price it right. The driver support is getting much better for amd it seems.
Click to expand...

Both camps start off with crappy driver. You're only feeling like AMD drivers are getting better because it has been a year or more since Tahiti's release.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> By the time we'll have 20nm the whole landscape will look different


Yea, but by the end of the year when we see volcanic, Maxwell should only be a couple of months away. The big question mark with that release is how badly will they gimp the compute capabilities on the GeForce / Radeon cards. They should be absolute monsters, but we will have to wait to find out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Both camps start off with crappy driver. You're only feeling like AMD drivers are getting better because it has been a year or more since Tahiti's release.


They took a ton of heat, and the number of beta releases for this generation has gone up substantially since my 4890s days. I'd say they are getting better across the board, not just because of the age of the chip.

Besides, by driver support I really meant Core support, but well.. driver came out. Regardless it looks like AMD is relevant now for [email protected]


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Nah, GTX 680 isn't gimped in folding and you can see that from performance on Core 17. It only has gimped FP64 performance. The problem is that this gen GK10*4 *was the flagship which is actually based on GF11*4 *and not GF11*0*. The fact that it can keep up with the 550mm2 GTX 580 actually says a lot about the FP32 performance of Kepler. Quadros and Teslas will actually fold worse than GeForces unless Stanford will release FP64 units.

And volcanic islands in 2013? Nope, unless they'll skip Sea Islands which seems unlogical judging by the state of TSMC 20nm. Maxwell is due in 2014 as well not 2013.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Nah, GTX 680 isn't gimped in folding and you can see that from performance on Core 17. It only has gimped FP64 performance. The problem is that this gen GK10*4 *was the flagship which is actually based on GF11*4 *and not GF11*0*. The fact that it can keep up with the 550mm2 GTX 580 actually says a lot about the FP32 performance of Kepler. Quadros and Teslas will actually fold worse than GeForces unless Stanford will release FP64 units.
> 
> And volcanic islands in 2013? Nope, unless they'll skip Sea Islands which seems unlogical judging by the state of TSMC 20nm. Maxwell is due in 2014 as well not 2013.


Heh, forgot that [email protected] was only single precision.

Last rumors I saw was EOY 2013 we might see volcanic islands. Considering the source, I would say it might be a 30% chance of becoming reality.

Source.

Even so, conservative projections put volcanic in early Q1 2014, and Maxwell either later Q1 or early Q2. So this is a quasi independent generation from NVidia as AMD will have no response until Volcanics release in Q4 or Q1 2014.

AMD doesn't have another card to release this year until Volcanic is ready.


----------



## lacrossewacker

[email protected] installed as a program versus installed as a service.

Any thoughts on that?

I was wondering if the machine is going to be used by multiple users if running as a service would be globally installed, or just be something that runs when only I am logged in (like a program)?


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> [email protected] installed as a program versus installed as a service.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?
> 
> I was wondering if the machine is going to be used by multiple users if running as a service would be globally installed, or just be something that runs when only I am logged in (like a program)?


Looks like you'll be passing me by here pretty soon!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So Im I never gonna get my chimp challenge badge back for competing in 2011? I rode my equipment hard for that was proud of it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Looks like you'll be passing me by here pretty soon!


I'm coming! Started about 4 and a half weeks ago


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Looks like you'll be passing me by here pretty soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming! Started about 4 and a half weeks ago
Click to expand...

In that regard...Deebs...let me win the Lotto and i will have you...!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> In that regard...Deebs...let me win the Lotto and i will have you...!


that guy/gal is working about 25 million points a MONTH.







What does he/she do with those computers outside of folding? Running nuclear simulations!?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So Im I never gonna get my chimp challenge badge back for competing in 2011? I rode my equipment hard for that was proud of it.


PM axipher.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm coming! Started about 4 and a half weeks ago


Great work in just over a months time!







I have my moms rig fold 24/7 running an amd 940 and a gt430. She can afford the electric bill.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> In that regard...Deebs...let me win the Lotto and i will have you...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that guy/gal is working about 25 million points a MONTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does he/she do with those computers outside of folding? Running nuclear simulations!?
Click to expand...

Lucky bastard works at HP, and access to (at least) two 128 (or more) threaded servers that he can just fold on.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> [email protected] installed as a program versus installed as a service.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?
> 
> I was wondering if the machine is going to be used by multiple users if running as a service would be globally installed, or just be something that runs when only I am logged in (like a program)?


GPU folding breaks irreparably when FAH is run as a service, other than that I don't know anything else about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Source*
> 
> Note: Service mode for the GPU client is not supported by Windows Vista and Windows 7. A new security feature of Windows blocks this. This is not a fah client deficiency.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Lucky bastard works at HP, and access to (at least) two 128 (or more) threaded servers that he can just fold on.


luckily he's on our team


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Also, CPU folding on Windows 7 vs Windows 8. Any findings?


Im running both at the moment and cant really seem much of a difference on GPU or CPU folding .


----------



## Jimbags

any word on prizes yet. tryna sort my hardware out. what to keep for folding etv. also another rig for boinc wouldnt go a stray







if i won enough parts to complete my half rigs


----------



## SeD669

hey guys is anyone else having problems with GPU usage percentage? since I changed to the client-type beta thing my GPU usage on both my 580 has been a bit weird. When I fold it jump's around between 99% and as low as 70%.. up and down constantly. On a few occasions one GPU will drop to 0% and then start climbing up again. Anyone had this problem? Also one of the GPU's PPD is stuck on 120 lol.


----------



## Hukkel

Is anyone interested in 4 6124HE cpus for a 4P Opteron setup? I have quite an upgrade before I am even done building it


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Is anyone interested in 4 6124HE cpus for a 4P Opteron setup? I have quite an upgrade before I am even done building it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Is anyone interested in 4 6124HE cpus for a 4P Opteron setup? I have quite an upgrade before I am even done building it


Sounds like something to play with...considering the HE chips and overclocking possibilities...what price range are you thinking about? They're going for $73 and change on fleabay.


----------



## Hukkel

Lets discuss this further over PM.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> hey guys is anyone else having problems with GPU usage percentage? since I changed to the client-type beta thing my GPU usage on both my 580 has been a bit weird. When I fold it jump's around between 99% and as low as 70%.. up and down constantly. On a few occasions one GPU will drop to 0% and then start climbing up again. Anyone had this problem? Also one of the GPU's PPD is stuck on 120 lol.


What is your CPU doing? Sound like the GPU's are processor starved so they are waiting.
Do you get more consistent readings with just 1 GPU running, no cpu folding?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> hey guys is anyone else having problems with GPU usage percentage? since I changed to the client-type beta thing my GPU usage on both my 580 has been a bit weird. When I fold it jump's around between 99% and as low as 70%.. up and down constantly. On a few occasions one GPU will drop to 0% and then start climbing up again. Anyone had this problem? Also one of the GPU's PPD is stuck on 120 lol.


SeD the core 17 work units (the beta ones) require more CPU time to keep the GPUs fed with data so you will want to lower the amount of CPU folding threads you use to set aside more CPU for the GPUs to use. I would recommend folding on 6 threads which should provide enough CPU resources for the GPUs, here's some basic instructions on how to make this change Let me know if you need more detailed instructions and I will provide them.









First make sure your client is set to expert so that you can access the configure section, then click configure, then go to the slots tab, then select the one that says smp and press edit, in the popup window that comes up you will see sections for Uniprocessor, SMP, and GPU, in the SMP section there is a field that says CPUs which will be set to -1 by default, change that to a 6 instead of a -1 and then save your changes and resume folding. When you resume folding you should be only using 6 out of your 8 CPU threads leaving resources for the GPU to use, if it is not then you may need to restart your folding client.

Here's a picture that should be very similar if not identical to what you will be looking for to change. It's not the part highlighted in red, it's the CPUs field that says "The number of CPU threads this slot should use." Change that from -1 to 6, save your changes and you should be good to go.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> What is your CPU doing? Sound like the GPU's are processor starved so they are waiting.
> Do you get more consistent readings with just 1 GPU running, no cpu folding?


I have my CPU folding away on all 8 cores at the same time. how can I contribute some CPU power to the GPU's?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I have my CPU folding away on all 8 cores at the same time. how can I contribute some CPU power to the GPU's?


My post just above yours should provide enough info, let me know if it does not and I will try to provide more.


----------



## ssgtnubb

The more I fold the more I love this. Found an SR-2 board on Craig's List for 150 bones, is that a good deal for that board, I know they still go for 400 just wasn't sure if I should go down that road?

Nubby Out.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yep, really good deal. I'd buy it for $150 if it has no defects. Slap some X5650s or higher in there and OC the crap out of them


----------



## Avonosac

OH NO!!

DAMN YOU KEVDOG's Law!!!

My system just BSOD and now won't post, no time to figure out what is wrong... I have to go drink beer


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> The more I fold the more I love this. Found an SR-2 board on Craig's List for 150 bones, is that a good deal for that board, I know they still go for 400 just wasn't sure if I should go down that road?
> 
> Nubby Out.


Good deal for sure. Just know that 56xx Xeons are insanely expensive for whatever reason. They also use a boat load of power. My SR-2 with a single X5670 @ 4.3GHz pulls 400 watts.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

Sorry for the delays in prizing. I am speaking with our Managing Editor ( Tator Tot) to get an update from our Folding Staff as to prizing and shipping. The OCN Stats site has unfortunately gone without update for a while due to some key Staff moving on who had direct access to this resource, this has only just come to my attention. I am looking to get the Stats element up to date and back into the hands of our Editors to make sure it stays up to date and is running smoothly.

We hope to have an update for you as soon as possible. Many apologies for any delay. We WILL resolve it 

Thank you.


----------



## ryan w




----------



## DizZz

Awesome thanks for the update enterprise


----------



## dman811

Thanks for the update on that Enterprise!


----------



## murderbymodem

anndddd I just realized I've missed the CC this year.









I need to get back into folding...


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> anndddd I just realized I've missed the CC this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get back into folding...


You still have time to get in on the BOINC Pentathlon though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

cheers for the update enterprise


----------



## The_ocho

Thanks for the update, I was beginning to think this was forgotten about haha


----------



## Aparition

Cheers!


----------



## SeD669

Cheers guys for the help I think my GPU's are folding smoothly now


----------



## SeD669

I'm only getting about 20k PPD on my GTX 580's with the core 17 units now







... as opposed to 32k I would usually get. something isn't right here sigh


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It's correct. I fluctuate in ppd myself


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I'm only getting about 20k PPD on my GTX 580's with the core 17 units now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... as opposed to 32k I would usually get. something isn't right here sigh


From what I know about these core 17 WUs is they work best on AMD GPUs but I could be mistaken. I switched my 2600k slot to the core 17 and wasn't seeing very good production, so I went back to what I was doing and it's normal again. My GPU wasn't folding prior to the core 17 because they would only produce about 8k ppd but now that's gone up almost 10x using my 7950 at stock (my OC was having issues). I want to get a second card but a little bummed the prices have gone up now.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Titan is best, then 7900s then GTX 600 then 7800s then GTX 500 then GTX 400s then HD 7700 then HD6k and HD5k about equal.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I'm only getting about 20k PPD on my GTX 580's with the core 17 units now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... as opposed to 32k I would usually get. something isn't right here sigh


You should be seeing close to 50k with 580s and core 17. My 570s get 41k ppd each. Have you left a core per 580 free on you cpu?


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> You should be seeing close to 50k with 580s and core 17. My 570s get 41k ppd each. Have you left a core per 580 free on you cpu?


Yes I left 2 cores free for the GPU's. It was suggested to me a few posts back. I've gone back to core 15 or 16 units and I'm on 70k PPD again. I might just stay on these for a bit until I figure out what the deal is


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be seeing close to 50k with 580s and core 17. My 570s get 41k ppd each. Have you left a core per 580 free on you cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I left 2 cores free for the GPU's. It was suggested to me a few posts back. I've gone back to core 15 or 16 units and I'm on 70k PPD again. I might just stay on these for a bit until I figure out what the deal is
Click to expand...

Hmm... i am getting about ~60K with my 580. So something isn't right with your 580's... maybe bad drivers? 314.22 is bad i hear, not sure about 320.00 Good Luck though. I hope the 8057's come back, 321K on a 580? Yes please


----------



## mironccr345

Anyone have problems using EVGA Precision while folding? I notice I would get daily crashes. Jumped back on MSI afterburner, and no more crashes.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I haven't had that issue with precision myself. Anythings possible though.


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ Hmm, maybe it's just my rig? It's def. been running stable for over a week running MSI afterburner.


----------



## Krusher33

Every time this thread gets bumped I'd think "Yay! Prize has been annouced!"

"Oh darn".


----------



## mironccr345

^^ haha, my fault PR.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It was Krusher










I know Boinc avys are annoying if PR is the only one with that avy in OT


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


You're doing this on purpose.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Did I miss somethign?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Mm, tomorrow should be hitting my first million


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Mm, tomorrow should be hitting my first million


Congratulations on that... tomorrow


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Did I miss somethign?


Apparently our names look alike or something? I dunno...


----------



## DustDevil

I just it my first million the other day......thank the lord for the 17 beta core


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I just it my first million the other day......thank the lord for the 17 beta core


Congratz and amen to that


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Mm, tomorrow should be hitting my first million


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I just it my first million the other day......thank the lord for the 17 beta core


Congratz guys.


----------



## amd655

This sounds great, and i have only just found out what "chimpin" is LOL.

How well will a 4500mhz 2500k and highly clocked 480 do in folding?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This sounds great, and i have only just found out what "chimpin" is LOL.
> 
> How well will a 4500mhz 2500k and highly clocked *480* do in folding?


Hot!









In all seriousness, one of these folding guru's should chime in and answer that for you.


----------



## amd655

Well my card is not stock.....

Runs 66-68c at 890mhz in intense gaming.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This sounds great, and i have only just found out what "chimpin" is LOL.
> 
> How well will a 4500mhz 2500k and highly clocked 480 do in folding?


Good enough to join us in our team competition.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Good enough to join us in our team competition.


what's that?


----------



## amd655

Ok, i got as far as this, does this look normal?



GPU has not kicked in yet, but CPU is at a steady 63c









GPU just states waiting for idle....?

PPD is 10694 with just CPU thus far.


----------



## spidey81

Click on the [email protected] icon at the bottom of the screen and select full. Should kick the GPU in.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Good enough to join us in our team competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's that?
Click to expand...

I'm glad you asked...

Here's info on it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual/0_50

Here's the sign up: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50

Pretty sure several teams are looking for a folder with a 2500k for their cat3 category and 3770k for their i7 catagory.


----------



## amd655

Ok, that did the trick











PPD is only 11783 with GPU and CPU.....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, that did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPD is only 11783 with GPU and CPU.....


What are your GPU temps after a few minutes?

I have a i5-2550k @ 4.5ghz. With all 4 cores loaded, I get around 16-18,000ppd.

When I have my 670 running, I'll only run [email protected] on 3 of my CPU cores and let the 4th help out the GPU WU.

what ppd are you seeing on your 480?

You kind of need to let the PPD calculation even out over time. It'll level out after a few minutes.


----------



## amd655

75c on CPU now, and steady 59c on GPU...



OK, PPD is now 40643.

Now it is 42269, and i think CPU and GPU are doing seperate work tasks?


----------



## amd655

GTX 480: 27436

i5 2500k: 14833


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 75c on CPU now, and steady 59c on GPU...
> 
> OK, PPD is now 40643.
> 
> Now it is 42269, and i think CPU and GPU are doing seperate work tasks?


is your 480 watercooled?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> is your 480 watercooled?


No, i have a beefy air setup:



GELID Icy vision GPU sink, with my own Noctua fans on, and a seperate Thermalright VRM G2 cooling the VRM's.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Wow, lol. Your CPU's temps are perfectly fine, just a little higher than I'd expect though. Not a big deal. Good job on the setup!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Wow, lol. Your CPU's temps are perfectly fine, just a little higher than I'd expect though. Not a big deal. Good job on the setup!


Cheers matey









Just hoping the clocks on CPU and GPU hold up in folding, i know they are rock solid in gaming and rendering/encoding


----------



## juano

Beefy indeed. Just FYI heats-sinks with heatpipes facing downward like that lose a whole lot of effectiveness, I know there's nothing you can do about it now but just something to keep in mind for the cooler of your next GPU upgrade.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Beefy indeed. Just FYI heats-sinks with heatpipes facing downward like that lose a whole lot of effectiveness, I know there's nothing you can do about it now but just something to keep in mind for the cooler of your next GPU upgrade.


Cool, cheers for the heads up









EDIT, is GPU usage from 50% to 99% normal? or should it be pegged?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Beefy indeed. Just FYI heats-sinks with heatpipes facing downward like that lose a whole lot of effectiveness, I know there's nothing you can do about it now but just something to keep in mind for the cooler of your next GPU upgrade.


What do you mean by a lot?
Heat-pipes are wicked so any performance difference should be pretty minimal.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Cool, cheers for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT, is GPU usage from 50% to 99% normal? or should it be pegged?*


Sometimes it's normal, however, I see you have all 4 cores devoted to the CPU folding. You'll get more PPD out of a fully utilized 480.

- Click configure

- Slots

- Select "cpu"

- Click edit

- Under the CPU settings, change the "-1" to "3"

click okay and save!


----------



## amd655

Ok done that!

I will update when i see my next PPD fluctuation


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Cheers matey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hoping the clocks on CPU and GPU hold up in folding, i know they are rock solid in gaming and rendering/encoding


You'll find out soon enough.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Cool, cheers for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT, is GPU usage from 50% to 99% normal? or should it be pegged?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> What do you mean by a lot?
> Heat-pipes are wicked so any performance difference should be pretty minimal.


Here's some more info if you're interested:

Various heatsinks tested in various orientations.

Different types of heatpipes/wicks.

Silverstone page on heatpipe orientation.

My thoughts and experience figuring this out for myself are spread all throughout this thread.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Here's some more info if you're interested:
> 
> Various heatsinks tested in various orientations.
> 
> Different types of heatpipes/wicks.
> 
> Silverstone page on heatpipe orientation.
> 
> My thoughts and experience figuring this out for myself are spread all throughout this thread.


Cheers for that









I had my 480 in a Xigmatek Utguard (see AMD rig in sig)
And temps were worse because the GELID was in it's stock config.

So either way, i am getting far superior temps even if it is not the most effective orientation









UPDATE:

PPD has dropped on the CPU causing an overall drop.



GTX 480 is still rocking 27K, but CPU is now 11K

Ok, 28K on the GTX 480 as i posted this LOL.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Cheers for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my 480 in a Xigmatek Utguard (see AMD rig in sig)
> And temps were worse because the GELID was in it's stock config.
> 
> So either way, i am getting far superior temps even if it is not the most effective orientation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> PPD has dropped on the CPU causing an overall drop.
> 
> GTX 480 is still rocking 27K, but CPU is now 11K
> 
> Ok, 28K on the GTX 480 as i posted this LOL.


100% utilization of your 480 is what you really want. The CPU is just icing on the cake. Much better to have 100% 480 PPD / 75% CPU ppd rather than 50% 480 ppd / 100% CPU ppd (sorry for the redundancy if that makes sense lol)

Let this cook for a while and see how it levels our. Is your 480 utilization at 90-100%? Do you have any other nvidia cards to throw in the mix?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 100% utilization of your 480 is what you really want. The CPU is just icing on the cake. Much better to have 100% 480 PPD / 75% CPU ppd rather than 50% 480 ppd / 100% CPU ppd (sorry for the redundancy if that makes sense lol)
> 
> Let this cook for a while and see how it levels our. Is your 480 utilization at 90-100%? Do you have any other nvidia cards to throw in the mix?


No, just my 480 doing a tough job









I will take your recommendation of letting it burn up for a bit









GTX 480 is now pegged at 99 since the core drop on CPU.

EDIT, no it is still dropping to 50% :/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No, just my 480 doing a tough job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take your recommendation of letting it burn up for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 480 is now pegged at 99 since the core drop on CPU.
> 
> EDIT, no it is still dropping to 50% :/


good!


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm glad you asked...
> 
> Here's info on it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual/0_50
> 
> Here's the sign up: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50
> 
> Pretty sure several teams are looking for a folder with a 2500k for their cat3 category and 3770k for their i7 catagory.


I'm the team captain for BBB and I've been running my 580 that I got from ElementR the past couple months


----------



## juano

Hmm with some CPU time left idle you should be pegged at 98-100%. I would try disabling any hardware acceleration in your browser as a first attempt, then I might think it could possibly the GPU drivers, which ones are you on?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Hmm with some CPU time left idle you should be pegged at 98-100%. I would try disabling any hardware acceleration in your browser as a first attempt, then I might think it could possibly the GPU drivers, which ones are you on?


320.14

Will disable HW accel now.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 320.14
> 
> Will disable HW accel now.


Yea HW acceleration and reloading OCN specifically (this site seems really heavy or slow still IMO) wouldn't surprise me to drop the GPU usage really hard.

I've heard rumour that the 320 WHQL isn't getting good usage for folding but I haven't tested it myself or heard it on a wide enough scale to believe it just yet.


----------



## PR-Imagery

The *May foldathon* is upon us as well, get signed up if you haven't already (not sure if the signup sheet still actually work tho).


----------



## amd655

My GPU usage....



My PPD is dropping quite a bit too...............

Now 37K with GPU at 26K and CPU at 10K

Oh god............. what happened?????


----------



## Atomfix

Still no winners announced?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm glad you asked...
> 
> Here's info on it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual/0_50
> 
> Here's the sign up: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50
> 
> Pretty sure several teams are looking for a folder with a 2500k for their cat3 category and 3770k for their i7 catagory.


I fold on my i5 24/7. Do you know who needs a guy like me? lol

Do I still fold for OCN's overall points?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My GPU usage....
> 
> 
> 
> My PPD is dropping quite a bit too...............
> 
> Now 37K with GPU at 26K and CPU at 10K
> 
> Oh god............. what happened?????


Usually means an unstable overclock if temperatures are in check.


----------



## amd655

Ok, i have loaded OC setting 2 in afterburner 850/1700/4100 1075MV (this OC is ROCK solid)

If it fails again, i think a driver change is in order.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My GPU usage....
> 
> My PPD is dropping quite a bit too...............
> 
> Now 37K with GPU at 26K and CPU at 10K
> 
> Oh god............. what happened?????


Are you running a it with a Beta tag? (if you don't know what I'm talking about, then you're probably not)



\

Click on Logs then check the box for "warnings and errors"

what does it show?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm glad you asked...
> 
> Here's info on it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual/0_50
> 
> Here's the sign up: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50
> 
> Pretty sure several teams are looking for a folder with a 2500k for their cat3 category and 3770k for their i7 catagory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the team captain for BBB and I've been running my 580 that I got from ElementR the past couple months
Click to expand...

Sorry about that. i can't keep track of captains anymore.


----------



## amd655

Oops, is this better?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


I'll give you three guesses as to what the "UNSTABLE MACHINE" error means...

If your OC setting 2 that is 'rock solid' fails then I would reccomend lowering clocks to stock before worrying about drivers. Folding has a way for highlighting instability in things that are rock solid.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Here's some more info if you're interested:
> 
> Various heatsinks tested in various orientations.
> 
> Different types of heatpipes/wicks.
> 
> Silverstone page on heatpipe orientation.
> 
> My thoughts and experience figuring this out for myself are spread all throughout this thread.


Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oops, is this better?




yep as somebody else stated, your OC was too unstable. No biggy. Folding is very intensive compared to gaming


----------



## amd655

Good news, my CPU is banging out more points, the total is now 40K



Just waiting for the GPU to get into gear properly









Also, GPU usage is much more stable now...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, is this better?


*MOAR VOLTZ!*


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> *MOAR VOLTZ!*


What makes you say that? Could be tempature related.


----------



## amd655

Or i could do that... pretty damn easily in fact.....

LOL, 59c load temp at 1088v is not even pushing the 480









But i do like the coolness


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good news, my CPU is banging out more points, the total is now 40K
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the GPU to get into gear properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, GPU usage is much more stable now...


Good, but what was actually happening with the GPU usage wasn't a consistency issue. The 50% usage you were seeing is typical for the very beginning of a work unit (WU) as it prepares to be folded, then you went to 98-100% like you should have but then the problem came when you were failing the WU very shortly after starting it so it would dump it, and start a new one leading to the what we saw. So right now we should assume that your drivers, CPU usage %, and folding client install are all okay and we just need to correct the problem of the GPU instability. Once we do that reliably we can probably put the CPU back to 100% because that wasn't actually a problem in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Or i could do that... pretty damn easily in fact.....
> 
> LOL, 59c load temp at 1088v is not even pushing the 480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i do like the coolness


I like to err on the side of being conservative when it comes to folding, so I would recommend lowering clocks instead of raising voltage because we don't know if raising the voltage will actually get you to the stability level that folding requires at your prior high clocks.


----------



## Krusher33

Pfft.


----------



## amd655

GPU stats...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm glad you asked...
> 
> Here's info on it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual/0_50
> 
> Here's the sign up: http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50
> 
> Pretty sure several teams are looking for a folder with a 2500k for their cat3 category and 3770k for their i7 catagory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the team captain for BBB and I've been running my 580 that I got from ElementR the past couple months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about that. i can't keep track of captains anymore.
Click to expand...

I though you were being sarcastic...lol.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 320.14
> 
> Will disable HW accel now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea HW acceleration and reloading OCN specifically (this site seems really heavy or slow still IMO) wouldn't surprise me to drop the GPU usage really hard.
> 
> I've heard rumour that the 320 WHQL isn't getting good usage for folding but I haven't tested it myself or heard it on a wide enough scale to believe it just yet.
Click to expand...

I was folding at school today with my computer there and using driver 320.14 for my GT 430 lowered the PPD from ~8800 to roughly 6K. On 314.22 I was getting that ~8800.


----------



## DUpgrade

I've lowered my GPU back to stock (925/1250) and it's folding like a champ now. This weekend I'll see what OC can be applied to try to break 100k ppd. I'm also using 13.4 drivers for my 7950 and never reset my OC but noticed folding on the GPU was much better than 13.1. Loving the core 17s now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

what nvidia driver is particularly good for folding (GTX 670)?

also, I keep getting memory test errors. (i used to fold on this GPU for days on end) It's factory OC'd, but nothing beyond that. Most of the time, I can't even get it to start a WU. Just keeps saying "mem test error"

It still games fine though.

RMA the thing? (EVGA)


----------



## labnjab

The latest nvidia drivers are doing well with core 17. I'm running the latest non beta, 314.22, on my 670 ftw


----------



## DUpgrade

I just noticed a massive drop in my PPD and my GPU is working a core 16 now only worth about 2k. Did they all dry up already?


----------



## amd655

How do i link my [email protected] stats to my profile on OCN guys?


----------



## Krusher33

I've been getting 1 core16 a day or so.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How do i link my [email protected] stats to my profile on OCN guys?


Go to your OCN profile, click the "Edit Community Profile" button, and add your folding name to the field "[email protected] Username." It will take at least a day for an editor to approve it, and you'll have to have at least 50,000 points in [email protected]


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Go to your OCN profile, click the "Edit Community Profile" button, and add your folding name to the field "[email protected] Username." It will take at least a day for an editor to approve it, and you'll have to have at least 50,000 points in [email protected]


Cheers









This is my progress so far, i stopped it last night.

I am busy folding today though











My 480's coils are whining..... never heard it do this before...ever









I have no idea why my PPD is so low, but the system seems stable now that i lowered the GPU clock from 875 to 850.

I reckon this is just a low score WU?

GPU is holding up like a *BOSS*



Hmm, i think once my GPU has finished this WU, i will drop the load to CPU only, until the CPU has done it's WU, then bang both on to full again, and keep doing it that way, then i can game and save a little energy........ maybe


----------



## amd655

Wahooo GPU has finished it's first WU


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wahooo GPU has finished it's first WU


this is one of my favorite sites. Great for tracking overall performance and seeing how close you are to beating the 5 guys in front of you.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=639496

the bottom graph will fill up more once you get more info in there. Here's MINE for example


----------



## Jimbags

any word on prizes yet? seriously what is the actual reason for the delay? i mean something must be wrong here?


----------



## benpack101

They are all over here removing beer.

Welcome to OCN, the only think that happens overnight is the building of rigs and the occasional frying of the motherboard. If you want prizes you've got to hunker down and wait.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> They are all over here removing beer.
> 
> Welcome to OCN, the only think that happens overnight is the building of rigs and the occasional frying of the motherboard. If you want prizes you've got to hunker down and wait.


yeah i know








whoa you guys must be pretty trashed over theree


----------



## PR-Imagery

This guy knows the deal


----------



## benpack101

We've been going at it a little over a year (zodac began it last chimp challenge). Some weeks are worse than others.









There is a beer with your name on it, come on over and help out!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> any word on prizes yet? seriously what is the actual reason for the delay? i mean something must be wrong here?


The prizes were a lie


----------



## DustDevil

In an effort to speed up the prizes I have volunteered to win everything I know its a big task but someone has to do it


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> any word on prizes yet? seriously what is the actual reason for the delay? i mean something must be wrong here?
> 
> 
> 
> The prizes were a lie
Click to expand...

So was the cake... >_>


----------



## Velathawen

Quick question guys, is it possible to downgrade to the older [email protected] control where you could manually start up the GPU clients and not have to wait for the system to idle? I have a pair of 460s and I would like to fold on one of them while using the other for normal every day tasks (work, games, movies, etc).


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yep, just reinstall a older version.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Quick question guys, is it possible to downgrade to the older [email protected] control where you could manually start up the GPU clients and not have to wait for the system to idle? I have a pair of 460s and I would like to fold on one of them while using the other for normal every day tasks (work, games, movies, etc).


Just put the Client on "full"

if you don't want the CPU to be full 100% though, then configure the client to only use 6 our the 8 threads


----------



## lacrossewacker

Crap I'm going to need to RMA my GPU. I reformatted my PC and reinstalled everything. [email protected] GPU core died again "too many errors" due to the memory.....

I've never RMA'd anything before. Do I need to provide a reason? Does shipping cost $$$? What should I tell them? (is [email protected] an appropriate enough reason?)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Crap I'm going to need to RMA my GPU. I reformatted my PC and reinstalled everything. [email protected] GPU core died again "too many errors" due to the memory.....
> 
> I've never RMA'd anything before. Do I need to provide a reason? Does shipping cost $$$? What should I tell them? (is [email protected] an appropriate enough reason?)


If it is within the warranty period and something is wrong with it.
Just say:
"I fear the GPU has faults, and would like it to go under RMA inspection - it seems to be crashing quite a lot on games, running on stock clocks"


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If it is within the warranty period and something is wrong with it.
> Just say:
> "I fear the GPU has faults, and would like it to go under RMA inspection - it seems to be crashing quite a lot on games, running on stock clocks"


Do I just send it back in the box it came in or can I use any small box just laying around?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Do I just send it back in the box it came in or can I use any small box just laying around?


Best to use the original box with packaging, as that is most likely how it came to you. But after you submit an RMA ticket they will list the requirements to send back. But you need to open a ticket first.


----------



## Biorganic

Any word on when we will get participant badges?

Have prizes been distributed?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the delays in prizing. I am speaking with our Managing Editor ( Tator Tot) to get an update from our Folding Staff as to prizing and shipping. The OCN Stats site has unfortunately gone without update for a while due to some key Staff moving on who had direct access to this resource, this has only just come to my attention. I am looking to get the Stats element up to date and back into the hands of our Editors to make sure it stays up to date and is running smoothly.
> 
> We hope to have an update for you as soon as possible. Many apologies for any delay. We WILL resolve it
> 
> Thank you.


Biorganic, this was the last update from about a week ago.


----------



## Biorganic

Yet again, Enterprise is the Man...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Do I just send it back in the box it came in or can I use any small box just laying around?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Best to use the original box with packaging, as that is most likely how it came to you. But after you submit an RMA ticket they will list the requirements to send back. But you need to open a ticket first.


Agreed- best to use original packaging, if however you don't have that - no harm done in a small box with no name etc on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Yet again, Enterprise is the Man...


I pmed him, his reply was: It isn't really his job to sort editors etc out....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If it is within the warranty period and something is wrong with it.
> 
> Just say:
> 
> "I fear the GPU has faults, and would like it to go under RMA inspection - it seems to be crashing quite a lot on games, running on stock clocks"
> 
> 
> 
> Do I just send it back in the box it came in or can I use any small box just laying around?
Click to expand...

Every company is different. You need to check the manufacturer's warranty page and see. Most of time they'll tell you what you need during the RMA process.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Every company is different. You need to check the manufacturer's warranty page and see. Most of time they'll tell you what you need during the RMA process.


Thanks for the info!!! However, it's time to pass you! muhwhahaa


----------



## ASSSETS

Will I ever get a badge? it is all I need.


----------



## arvidab

Got my '12 bagde like 9 months after the event, so chill out.

I think it looks kinda sad actually, '_Participant..._', isn't that the kind of badge/prize you give to losers?


----------



## mxfreek09

I think patience will be key here. We are all waiting for them, we are all asking the same questions. But ultimately we will get them when we get them, then we can show them off. But right now I would have to imagine that the badges are on the back burner. If you haven't been able to tell there is some things going on with the editors that need to be worked out. Without them we are lacking alot in the folding department so I am certain that that issue will be taken care of before some badge issues.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I think it looks kinda sad actually, '_Participant..._', isn't that the kind of badge/prize you give to losers?


I agree but I have the 1 badge that matters.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> I agree but I have the 1 badge that matters.










jelly face


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I want a chimp in my Sig


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> I agree but I have the 1 badge that matters.


:rage: there was no chance we could even come close with how the handicap was calculated.


----------



## mironccr345

I just noticed it. what year did OCN win it?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I just noticed it. what year did OCN win it?


I think it was 08 or 09.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I think it was 08 or 09.


sucks how we get handicapped so hard. impossible for us to win.... and against evga who literally pay you to fold for them :-/


----------



## dman811

I am not folding for EVGA anymore until I can get my main rig up and running again (after school ends on June 21st). I have folded for them all month to get just 5 EVGA bucks to eventually get a start at a 560 Ti they have on B-Stock and dedicate it to folding for OCN, but have only gotten 163,491 points this month so far. Unfortunately the minimum to get 5 EVGA bucks is 250,000. My main rig can hit that in 6 days and 500,000 in 12 days (for 10 EVGA bucks). I would have 2 other rigs going and if I could somehow run my school computer over the summer, then I would have 4 rigs folding, 3 of them 24/7. I will finish out this month to see if I can miraculously hit 250,000, and if not then I will fold for OCN until June 21st when I get my main rig back. Once I have hit 500,000 each month I will switch back to folding for OCN. During the CC next year though, all guns (that I can muster) will be on OCN's side fighting for us to win.


----------



## Scvhero

so whats the scoop here with the badges and prizes?


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> so whats the scoop here with the badges and prizes?


We are not asking and or crying about it. Badges and prizes will happen when they happen.


----------



## Scvhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> We are not asking and or crying about it. Badges and prizes will happen when they happen.


k ty for the great info


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I just noticed it. what year did OCN win it?


2009, I was in it with my Q9550 and 9800GTXs but never registered...

We won mostly thanks to barnettworks though









Was also the last year [H]ardApe joined in...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> We are not asking and or crying about it. Badges and prizes will happen when they happen.


nah - I'm still disappointed that nothing has been done, and why it is taking so long.
I know the answer to the question:
Editors have vanished, and there's no new editors being appointed, even though we have at least 4 people willing to help.


----------



## mironccr345

Well, looks like I just sold my folding rig.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Well, looks like I just sold my folding rig.


how could you?! nah jk im on phone so cant see your rigs...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> We are not asking and or crying about it. Badges and prizes will happen when they happen.
> 
> 
> 
> nah - I'm still disappointed that nothing has been done, and why it is taking so long.
> I know the answer to the question:
> Editors have vanished, and there's no new editors being appointed, even though we have at least 4 people willing to help.
Click to expand...

It is being worked on trust me.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> It is being worked on trust me.


is there anything us folders can do to help? surely we can help somehow?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> It is being worked on trust me.


Trust a vampire?

I'm sure I read somewhere that this was a bad idea.


----------



## aas88keyz

These badge things and prize things is getting old. Yes, I am concerned with Old FATs and CC taking so long but for me patience has worked in the past. I got my CC badge from last year just a couple months ago and all I had to do was wait with everyone else. Some prize drawings from last year took up to 3 to 4 months. It still happened though. We have had a lot of changes in the FAH editors but we have some good people lined up to fill in the gaps. The thing is these issues are being brought up at least twice a day and in at least a couple threads. It should be easy for everyone here to be aware of it by now. All we are doing when we ask the same questions everyday is fill up some already busy threads and makes it hard to track what other things are being discussed that could may be just as if not more important. Lets please let the editors and moderators sort these things out with less distractions so they can create a system that works for all of us in the long run.

Keep on foldin!


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> These badge things and prize things is getting old. Yes, I am concerned with Old FATs and CC taking so long but for me patience has worked in the past. I got my CC badge from last year just a couple months ago and all I had to do was wait with everyone else. Some prize drawings from last year took up to 3 to 4 months. It still happened though. We have had a lot of changes in the FAH editors but we have some good people lined up to fill in the gaps. The thing is these issues are being brought up at least twice a day and in at least a couple threads. It should be easy for everyone here to be aware of it by now. All we are doing when we ask the same questions everyday is fill up some already busy threads and makes it hard to track what other things are being discussed that could may be just as if not more important. Lets please let the editors and moderators sort these things out with less distractions so they can create a system that works for all of us in the long run.
> 
> Keep on foldin!


All I wanted to know when I was asking about prizes is what a good estimate was when they might be drawn, and your 3-4 months gave me that estimate, as I wanted to know approx. when I would be shipping the CPU out.


----------



## aas88keyz

I understand you better. I wasn't necessarily directing it to just you. But for a closer estimate is according to what I see is January and February FATs have not been drawn for prizes. It also looks like March made it through somehow as I don't have it on my lists anymore. I don't have it on me now but I think the team competition from last year (I don't mean the monthly team comp) prizes took the longest so far. I do understand that it is even more important for a donor to know the dates and the how to's as the winners would probably get first email notice before the donors do.

Anyway, I will try not to fill this thread unnecessarily any more with these opinions of mine.

Keep on foldin'!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> These badge things and prize things is getting old. Yes, I am concerned with Old FATs and CC taking so long but for me patience has worked in the past. I got my CC badge from last year just a couple months ago and all I had to do was wait with everyone else. Some prize drawings from last year took up to 3 to 4 months. It still happened though. We have had a lot of changes in the FAH editors but we have some good people lined up to fill in the gaps. The thing is these issues are being brought up at least twice a day and in at least a couple threads. It should be easy for everyone here to be aware of it by now. All we are doing when we ask the same questions everyday is fill up some already busy threads and makes it hard to track what other things are being discussed that could may be just as if not more important. Lets please let the editors and moderators sort these things out with less distractions so they can create a system that works for all of us in the long run.
> 
> Keep on foldin!


^this


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I understand you better. I wasn't necessarily directing it to just you. But for a closer estimate is according to *what I see is January and February FATs have not been drawn for prizes*. It also looks like March made it through somehow as I don't have it on my lists anymore. I don't have it on me now but I think the team competition from last year (I don't mean the monthly team comp) prizes took the longest so far. I do understand that it is even more important for a donor to know the dates and the how to's as the winners would probably get first email notice before the donors do.
> 
> Anyway, I will try not to fill this thread unnecessarily any more with these opinions of mine.
> 
> Keep on foldin'!


Oh that's because the editor had too much free time on his hands and broke the only computer capable of drawing prizes...









I kid, but that's what happened









But seriously, until you get a PM that says you won a prize, don't worry about it.

There will be an update when prizes are drawn/and badges are sorted; that latter may take several months.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

OCN donated prize time

$750 PayPal split into $75 each
SkippyDogg
Megabander
Liu997
SweetAndLow
Nebulae (folding name)
Twangfizz
Busk
Jerrari
Oblivion_Freak (folding name)
Skiivari


Ducky Keyboards
Dusty_Taylor (folding name)
Krusher33
vladsinger
LoneWolf
The_Zahir (folding name)
4thKor
mxfreek09
Sethy666
thecapler (folding name)
TheBlademaster01


Yubikeys with 1 year of Lastpass premium
Sorix
VisioDei
Paradigm84
Rognin
40oztofreedom (folding name)
The_OCHO (folding name)
metalmayhem1 (folding name)
kyismaster
BodenM
SleepyLion


Congrats to everyone









I will let ENTERPRISE the draw has been done and he will post in here with instructions on how to claim your prizes.

I will run the draws for the member donated prizes once I confirm the donors are still happy to donate those items.


----------



## DizZz

Congrats to the winners and thanks b&b for putting in the effort to get this done!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> OCN donated prize time
> 
> *Ducky Keyboards*
> Dusty_Taylor (folding name)
> Krusher33
> vladsinger
> LoneWolf
> The_Zahir (folding name)
> 4thKor
> mxfreek09
> Sethy666
> thecapler (folding name)
> TheBlademaster01












I've been hoping to win one every time it comes up.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hoping to win one every time it comes up.


You will love it, I know I love mine


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks b&b I really need a new keyboard and mouse. Totally didn't expect it, nice birthday present


----------



## mxfreek09

Awesome. Thank you for stepping up in this situation Bitemarks and bloodstains. Your time and effort is very much appreciated.


----------



## blazed_1

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hoping to win one every time it comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> You will love it, I know I love mine
Click to expand...

So I've been told a thousand times "YOU'VE GOTTA GET ONE!". Me: "I DON'T GOT THE MONEY!"


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats to all the mech board winners!

I expect to see you all joining the mech board club.


----------



## cam51037

Congrats to all the winners! And a huge thanks to B&B for getting this moving!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congrats to all the mech board winners!
> 
> I expect to see you all joining the mech board club.


I'm not sure what board they're giving out? Do we get a choice in the switches? Guess I'll have to research in case they do.

But I'll take whatever. I'm on a pretty bad board now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congrats to all the mech board winners!
> 
> I expect to see you all joining the mech board club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what board they're giving out? Do we get a choice in the switches? Guess I'll have to research in case they do.
> 
> But I'll take whatever. I'm on a pretty bad board now.
Click to expand...

No clue, you could talk to ENTERPRISE about it once he's posted details of claiming your prize.

If you need help picking a switch then you can learn about them here, ask around in the club, or send me a PM.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congrats to all the mech board winners!
> 
> I expect to see you all joining the mech board club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what board they're giving out? Do we get a choice in the switches? Guess I'll have to research in case they do.
> 
> But I'll take whatever. I'm on a pretty bad board now.
Click to expand...

Yes you get a choice of switches but I'm not sure what we have in stock, ENTERPRISE will be able to confirm stock levels.


----------



## arvidab

I never win anything.









Congo rats to all winners!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Neither do I...congrats


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

There are still more chances to win








Quote:


> Darksiders 1 - donated by rjmana
> Red Faction: Armageddon + Path to War DLC - donated by rjmana
> DOTA 2 - donated by dman811
> 
> NZXT Kraken X40 140mm AIO Cooler - donated by DustDevil
> Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD - donated by scubadiver59
> 4x AMD Opteron 6128 2 GHz Eight Core - donated by scubadiver59
> i5-650 - donated by dman811
> Transcend 128GB Sata 2 SSD - donated by DustDevil
> EVGA 660 SC - donated by DustDevil
> Gigabyte 9600gt - donated by Asustweaker
> AMD 5000+ lapped - donated by Asustweaker
> Intel x-25 40gb SSD - donated by Asustweaker
> Swiftech mcw60 universal GPU waterblock - donated by Asustweaker
> Swiftech XT waterblock, with AMD and Intel brackets - donated by Asustweaker


I'll be sending out PMs to the donors tomorrow and hopefully we can get those draws done at the weekend.


----------



## CloudX

Congrats to the winners!!!

I'll get one of those duckies one of these times!


----------



## dman811

Congrats to all of the winners!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> There are still more chances to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Darksiders 1 - donated by rjmana
> Red Faction: Armageddon + Path to War DLC - donated by rjmana
> DOTA 2 - donated by dman811
> 
> NZXT Kraken X40 140mm AIO Cooler - donated by DustDevil
> Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD - donated by scubadiver59
> 4x AMD Opteron 6128 2 GHz Eight Core - donated by scubadiver59
> i5-650 - donated by dman811
> Transcend 128GB Sata 2 SSD - donated by DustDevil
> EVGA 660 SC - donated by DustDevil
> Gigabyte 9600gt - donated by Asustweaker
> AMD 5000+ lapped - donated by Asustweaker
> Intel x-25 40gb SSD - donated by Asustweaker
> Swiftech mcw60 universal GPU waterblock - donated by Asustweaker
> Swiftech XT waterblock, with AMD and Intel brackets - donated by Asustweaker
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sending out PMs to the donors tomorrow and hopefully we can get those draws done at the weekend.
Click to expand...

Just let me know who to PM for a Steam add and who to get an address from.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> There are still more chances to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Darksiders 1 - donated by rjmana
> Red Faction: Armageddon + Path to War DLC - donated by rjmana
> DOTA 2 - donated by dman811
> 
> NZXT Kraken X40 140mm AIO Cooler - donated by DustDevil
> Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD - donated by scubadiver59
> *4x AMD Opteron 6128 2 GHz Eight Core - donated by scubadiver59*
> i5-650 - donated by dman811
> Transcend 128GB Sata 2 SSD - donated by DustDevil
> EVGA 660 SC - donated by DustDevil
> Gigabyte 9600gt - donated by Asustweaker
> AMD 5000+ lapped - donated by Asustweaker
> Intel x-25 40gb SSD - donated by Asustweaker
> Swiftech mcw60 universal GPU waterblock - donated by Asustweaker
> Swiftech XT waterblock, with AMD and Intel brackets - donated by Asustweaker
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sending out PMs to the donors tomorrow and hopefully we can get those draws done at the weekend.
Click to expand...

These have been calling out my name so much that it is killing my eardrums









Keep on foldin'!


----------



## Sethy666

Woot! I won me a Ducky!!









Thanks BB you made my year! Yes, i know, i have to get out more...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> There are still more chances to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sending out PMs to the donors tomorrow and hopefully we can get those draws done at the weekend.


I'd be happy with any of the SSD's, that GTX660 or even the Kraken. I was hoping for a Ducky. My Razer Lycosa is starting to show its wear and tear. The coating on my keys is wearing off and letters aren't seen anymore. Its rather ugly. Can't afford to buy a keyboard right now. Oh Well, better luck next time I suppose.

Grats to all the winners thus far!

And many thanks the B&B for getting this done. Much appreciated.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm not sure what board they're giving out? Do we get a choice in the switches? Guess I'll have to research in case they do.
> 
> But I'll take whatever. I'm on a pretty bad board now.


Yeah, same here. Do the keyboards come with backlighting etc? My G15 fails to register sometimes but I like the backlight when it is dark


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Looking at Tankguys, we have:
DK9008G2 PRO black switches
DK9008G2 PRO red switches
DK1008-AELLB ABS black switches
DK1008-CELLB ABS blue switches
DK1087-CELLB Tenkeyless ABS blue switches
DK1087-AELLB Tenkeyless AB black switches
DK1087-AEPLB Tenkeyless PBT black switches

The 9002 G2 Pros are back lit on the WASD keys.
The rest of the boards are not back lit at all.

Again I'm not sure of stock levels so some of those boards may not be available for prizes (tankguys showing stock means there is at least 1), ENTERPRISE will be posting in here tonight with how to claim your prizes.


----------



## Majorhi

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Aparition

*rolls dice* Pappa needs a new GPU!

Thanks for doing the prize draw


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello Winners !

I will list each winning category below with Instructions on how to claim your prizes for each.

Quote:


> $750 PayPal split into $75 each
> SkippyDogg
> Megabander
> Liu997
> SweetAndLow
> Nebulae (folding name)
> Twangfizz
> Busk
> Jerrari
> Oblivion_Freak (folding name)
> Skiivari


To claim your Paypal prize please PM me with your *Paypal registered Email Address*. After doing so please send a Paypal Payment request via Paypal to [email protected] for the amount of $75.

Payments will be processed as soon as possible.

Quote:


> Ducky Keyboards
> Dusty_Taylor (folding name)
> Krusher33
> vladsinger
> LoneWolf
> The_Zahir (folding name)
> 4thKor
> mxfreek09
> Sethy666
> thecapler (folding name)
> TheBlademaster01


To claim your Ducky Keyboard please create an account on www.tankguys.com and be sure to fill out your complete name and address details. Please then send me (ENTERPRISE) a PM with the *email address* you used to sign up to Tankguys along with switch preference. Ducky keyboard being given for this competition is the Ducky 1008

Switch stock available :

Black: 18
Brown: 1
Blue: 22

First come first serve basis.

Quote:


> Yubikeys with 1 year of Lastpass premium
> Sorix
> VisioDei
> Paradigm84
> Rognin
> 40oztofreedom (folding name)
> The_OCHO (folding name)
> metalmayhem1 (folding name)
> kyismaster
> BodenM
> SleepyLion


To claim your Yubikey/Lastpass code please create an account on www.tankguys.com and be sure to fill out your complete name and address details. Please then send me (ENTERPRISE) a PM with the *email address* you used to sign up to Tankguys, be sure to check your email for your lastpass code that will be sent to you shortly after your Yubikey Dispatch.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^jump on that 1x brown switch, you lucky people!


----------



## kingchris

didnt win in this round, but would feel like a winner with a chimp badge!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> didnt win in this round, but would feel like a winner with a chimp badge!


The drawing for donated prizes has not been done yet. The badges takes time. Took months before I got each of mine.


----------



## Majorhi

It's official, albeit 2 days late, that I've been folding for a year! Woot woot!


----------



## Erick Silver

We have some truly awesome members on this forum. One of the Ducky winners has graciously offered me his Ducky as he has received one as a prize already. What an awesome guy! I will finalize the transfer with him before PMing you Enterprise.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> We have some truly awesome members on this forum. One of the Ducky winners has graciously offered me his Ducky as he has received one as a prize already. What an awesome guy! I will finalize the transfer with him before PMing you Enterprise.


wow. and its those people that make this place awesome!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wow, talk about generosity! Lucky you...


----------



## WiSK

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Anthony20022

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> We have some truly awesome members on this forum. One of the Ducky winners has graciously offered me his Ducky as he has received one as a prize already. What an awesome guy! I will finalize the transfer with him before PMing you Enterprise.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. and its those people that make this place awesome!
Click to expand...

That's freaking awesome.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's freaking awesome.


Excellent!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

DAYMMEEEE First time I've ever seen 75k+ PPD for my system!


----------



## Aparition

Love the enthusiasm!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> DAYMMEEEE First time I've ever seen 75k+ PPD for my system!


Maybe I should do some core 17s when I get my computer back...


----------



## Krusher33

Anybody with AMD 7000's or Nvidia 600's should be doing Core 17's IMO.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anybody with AMD 7000's or Nvidia 600's should be doing Core 17's IMO.


My friends 650Ti pooped itself on C17s. Gave him an excuse to upgrade to a 680 though.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Update.
The draws will happen tomorrow.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Update.
> The draws will happen tomorrow.


excited - even though I'm 100% sure I'll win nothing haha


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Update.
> The draws will happen tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> excited - even though I'm 100% sure I'll win nothing haha
Click to expand...

I don't know. Looks like there is plenty of opportunity to win. I am optimistic. I like my chances. And so many good prizes out there. Would be hard to be disappointed. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Update.
> The draws will happen tomorrow.


You know, between you and Enterprise, you have totally restored my faith in the mod and management system within the folding area... thanks folks!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You know, between you and Enterprise, you have totally restored my faith in the mod and management system within the folding area... thanks folks!


Agreed!









EDIT : Still worried about Axipher, he hasn't been on in 4+ weeks. Hope he's ok


----------



## anubis1127

Now I'm going to have to install Steam on my 2P to see if axi is online.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT *Still worried about Axipher, he hasn't been on in 4+ weeks. Hope he's ok* ok


Yes, that is a concern. I too hope he is okay.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We have 2 more prizes to add to the pool








Rjmana has kindly added Red Faction: Guerilla on top of the 2 games he already donated and paradigm84 has redonated his Yubikey prize.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The prizes don't end there folks.
Anubis has just donated a spotswood small ATX tech tray.
Im at work ATM and finish in about 3 hours.
I will try and get the draws done then, if not I will get them done after some sleep.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The prizes don't end there folks.
> Anubis has just donated a spotswood small ATX tech tray.
> Im at work ATM and finish in about 3 hours.
> I will try and get the draws done then, if not I will get them done after some sleep.


Thank you so much for putting in the effort to get stuff done around here. It is very reassuring so thanks for your hard work


----------



## beezweeky

I always miss out out on the good stuff, I think my life is way to unstable!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Sounds like you need to increase the the Vheart


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Sounds like you need to increase the the Vheart


Haha, thanks I feel better now!


----------



## Majorhi

Thanks for helping out B&B!


----------



## Ithanul

Hey, don't forget that donated to the prize pool. 2x Bioshock 2 games and 6x DOTA 2 on Steam. :| No clue, how I got that many DOTA 2, considering I only played it a little.


----------



## Jimbags

thanks heaps B&B. appreciate the time youve dedicated lately. Make sure you get some rest after work








or at least something to drink


----------



## lacrossewacker

How come our [email protected] stats aren't updating on OCN? Mine haven't for about a week. Here's what it shows on my account...


but then here are my stats on folding.extremeoverclocking.net


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=622482

Quite a difference right?

I need to get folding hard again soon XD Too many "threats!"


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> How come our [email protected] stats aren't updating on OCN? Mine haven't for about a week. Here's what it shows on my account...


This has nothing to do with the CC and has already been posted in the correct forum.


----------



## Krusher33

Mods showing Editors how it's done.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> This has nothing to do with the CC and has already been posted in the correct forum.


sorry, this past CC is the only folding initiative I've every been affiliated with, I have really found my way into that folding forum yet. Will do in the future though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Congrats to all so far


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> sorry, this past CC is the only folding initiative I've every been affiliated with, I have really found my way into that folding forum yet. Will do in the future though.


No need to apologize.









OCN is a vast land. The bug forum isn't even part of the folding forum, you have much to explore!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

After many explorations I settled down in the off topic section


----------



## Krusher33

I went hiding and only post somewhere else if I'm linked to it.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Member donated hardware prizes

NZXT Kraken X40 140mm AIO Cooler - donated by DustDevil WonderMutt

Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD - donated by scubadiver59 kyle170

4x AMD Opteron 6128 2 GHz Eight Core - donated by scubadiver59 5prout

i5-650 - donated by dman811 crystalhand

Transcend 128GB Sata 2 SSD - donated by DustDevil xenomorph113

EVGA 660 SC - donated by DustDevil lspaddle

Gigabyte 9600gt - donated by Asustweaker albear01

AMD 5000+ lapped - donated by Asustweaker MRHANDS

Intel x-25 40gb SSD - donated by Asustweaker LemonSlice

Swiftech mcw60 universal GPU waterblock - donated by Asustweaker Ceadderman

Swiftech XT waterblock, with AMD and Intel brackets - donated by Asustweaker TechCrazy

Yubikey (with 1 year of Last Pass) - donated by admin/ redonated by paradigm84 Kitler

Spotswodd Small ATX tech tray donated by anubis u3b3rg33k


Congrats guys







.


----------



## Krusher33

Congrats Winners!


----------



## WiSK

Grats!


----------



## aas88keyz

congratz to all the winners. Was some good prizes in this one.

Keep on foldin'!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Games

Darksiders 1 - donated by rjmana labnjab

Red Faction: Armageddon + Path to War DLC donated by rjmana sunfish31831

Red Faction: Guerilla donated by rjmana Terence52

DOTA 2 - donated by dman811 Engezerstorung

2x Bioshock 2 donated by Ithanul
Wolfram
aznchowboy650


6x DOTA2 donated by Ithanul
csrxg
amder
Sapientia
FIX_ToRNaDo (folding name)
JustAnotherWave
Rylo


I'll sort PMs out in the morning as I'm off to work now.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Congrats










And thanks to B&B.

This vampire is legit.


----------



## Krusher33

And congrats to the rest of the winners.


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Majorhi

Congrats winner!


----------



## Anthony20022

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz to the winners and thanks BB.


----------



## dman811

Got my PMs off to the winners of my prizes. Congrats everyone!


----------



## arvidab

Congratz to the winners and thanks BnB for drawing.


----------



## mironccr345

Congrats to the winner's!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Congrats winners (told you I wouldn't win a single thing!)
Thanks B&B for finally taking charge!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Congratz! Glad to see B&B is helping the Community instead of trying to shut it down. Almost makes me feel bad for giving her...i mean him a hard time.







Thanks B&B, i have to say.

Hope the Editors and Admin get inspired by him and get into gear.


----------



## Aparition

Thanks for the fun.


----------



## sayaman22

B&B is definitely the best! Way better than any other vampire.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> B&B is definitely the best! Way better than any other vampire.


∞ times better than Edward and Bella that's for sure. Fake vampires giving ones like B&B a bad name. Hmph.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> B&B is definitely the best! Way better than any other vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> ∞ times better than Edward and Bella that's for sure. Fake vampires giving ones like B&B a bad name. Hmph.
Click to expand...

I like Bella...


----------



## xenomorph113

weeeooo!! cant believe i won something! a 128gb SSD, sounds like upgrade time for my fiances' computer









cant wait for the next CC, hopefully this time my computer wont explode with 36hours left in the challenge

got a few extra items in my steam inventory i'll be offering up as prizes next time there is a CC


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ∞ times better than Edward and Bella that's for sure. Fake vampires giving ones like B&B a bad name. Hmph.


OFT for sure... "real" vampires don't sparkle like a disco ball in the sunlight lol.... nor act like love drunk "i can't live without you" teenagers. B&B is the real deal







...

Congrats to all of the winners....







I really wish I would have put the stock cooler back on one of my 480's with some PK-1 and threw it in the mix. I know someone else would appreciate the crap out of the beast







...

Really would have loved one of the Ducky boards though







.... FOLD ON!!


----------



## scubadiver59

My prize PM's sent to Kyle170 and 5prout !!


----------



## rjmana

I've PM'd labnjab, sunfish31831, and terence52


----------



## lspaddle

Yay, I finally won something, thanks to Dust Devil for the new GPU!


----------



## Blubird

Gratz, winners!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My prize PM's sent to Kyle170 and 5prout !!


Thanks scubadiver59


----------



## Erick Silver

Just got my Ducky Keyboard today. Typing on it right now! Coming from a Razer Lycosa this keyboard has a heft and quality to it that I was surprised to feel. The only thing I wish this keyboard had was backlit keys and a headphone and microphone jack. Other than that this keyboard is awesome!


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Keyboard today. Typing on it right now! Coming from a Razer Lycosa this keyboard has a heft and quality to it that I was surprised to feel. The only thing I wish this keyboard had was backlit keys and a headphone and microphone jack. Other than that this keyboard is awesome!


THIS 100% The lycosa was an awesome board for me but I really like my Ducky. Very nice keyboard when you get used to it.


----------



## CloudX

DO WANT!!!!

ONE DAY!!!

ONE DAY.....


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Keyboard today. Typing on it right now! Coming from a Razer Lycosa this keyboard has a heft and quality to it that I was surprised to feel. The only thing I wish this keyboard had was backlit keys and a headphone and microphone jack. Other than that this keyboard is awesome!


Excellent!

Mine is currently in some place called ALLEN PARK, MI.

Since Im in Australia, I wonder when it will arrive? LOL


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> Mine is currently in some place called ALLEN PARK, MI.
> 
> Since Im in Australia, I wonder when it will arrive? LOL


Allen Park, MI huh? Thats a Detroit, MI suburb. I can be there in just a few hours and then I would have 2 Duckys!!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Allen Park, MI huh? Thats a Detroit, MI suburb. I can be there in just a few hours and then I would have 2 Duckys!!


Nah, its good but thanks for the offer


----------



## TechCrazy

When should I receive a badge for participating?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> When should I receive a badge for participating?


If I had to guess sometime within the next six months.


----------



## TechCrazy

Cool thanks. Working on getting computers straight then hope to switch between boinc and folding every other month.


----------



## Asustweaker

All pm's sent the winners of my prizes. Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Asustweaker

Where's the post with all the winners and what they won?? first post didn't have much


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Where's the post with all the winners and what they won?? first post didn't have much


Do you mean this one? http://www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013/3720_20#post_20116252


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Keyboard today. Typing on it right now! Coming from a Razer Lycosa this keyboard has a heft and quality to it that I was surprised to feel. The only thing I wish this keyboard had was backlit keys and a headphone and microphone jack. Other than that this keyboard is awesome!


Yup, got mine too. I got the black. Wishing red was a choice though. The keys are quite heavy, lol. I think I'm using muscles I haven't used before.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> When should I receive a badge for participating?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> When should I receive a badge for participating?
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to guess sometime within the next six months.
Click to expand...

I want my Badges also, but i am more worried about the Stats polling to be fixed.


----------



## Scvhero

Yeah waiting for that badge too







but on a side note im back into folding but this time with just a i3 3225. Anyone have some ppd numbers i can compare with?


----------



## Atomfix

Congrats to the people that won the prizes!


----------



## scubadiver59

Prizes out the door to 5prout (6128s) & kyle170 (SSD)


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yup, got mine too. I got the black. Wishing red was a choice though. The keys are quite heavy, lol. I think I'm using muscles I haven't used before.


Yeah I got the Blacks too. They are definately harder to push than the Lycosa keys I was on before. And like I said, I only wish this model was backlit and had Microphone and Headphone jacks on it.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Congratz! Glad to see B&B is helping the Community instead of trying to shut it down. Almost makes me feel bad for giving her...i mean him a hard time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks B&B, i have to say.
> 
> Hope the Editors and Admin get inspired by him and get into gear.


There are things in motion to get the folding team back being the best it can be







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> B&B is definitely the best! Way better than any other vampire.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sayaman22*
> 
> B&B is definitely the best! Way better than any other vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> ∞ times better than Edward and Bella that's for sure. Fake vampires giving ones like B&B a bad name. Hmph.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ∞ times better than Edward and Bella that's for sure. Fake vampires giving ones like B&B a bad name. Hmph.
> 
> 
> 
> OFT for sure... "real" vampires don't sparkle like a disco ball in the sunlight lol.... nor act like love drunk "i can't live without you" teenagers. B&B is the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Congrats to all of the winners....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I would have put the stock cooler back on one of my 480's with some PK-1 and threw it in the mix. I know someone else would appreciate the crap out of the beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Really would have loved one of the Ducky boards though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... FOLD ON!!
Click to expand...

You guys share my sentiments exactly, those twilight creatures don't even deserve the title of fake vampires


----------



## LarsL

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Blitz6804

Badges? We don't need badges. We don't _need_ no _steeking_ badges!

No really, I want my badge.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scvhero*
> 
> Yeah waiting for that badge too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on a side note im back into folding but this time with just a i3 3225. Anyone have some ppd numbers i can compare with?


Will give you 5k-10k PPD. Usually less than 10k.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*
> 
> Badges? We don't need badges. We don't _need_ no _steeking_ badges!
> 
> No really, I want my badge.


My GTX 470 just died, I don't think it was from folding... but a Chimp Badge to remember its folding accomplishment would be nice


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> My GTX 470 just died, I don't think it was from folding... but a Chimp Badge to remember its folding accomplishment would be nice


How exactly did it die?? symptoms prior, and what is it doing now?? black screen, artifacting, no post, display stops after a period of time??

I have brought each of my 480's back from the dead a couple times each.


----------



## xenomorph113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> How exactly did it die?? symptoms prior, and what is it doing now?? black screen, artifacting, no post, display stops after a period of time??
> 
> I have brought each of my 480's back from the dead a couple times each.


take off the heatsinks and oven* bake?


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenomorph113*
> 
> take off the heatsinks and oven* bake?


Kinda what i was getting at. But only affective if card is just dead. If the GPU "die" is toast, it'll do no good. If there is a problem with the circuitry on the PCB, it might be savable with a "reflow" (bake)


----------



## Aparition

It started just freezing then black screen and system restart. No OS crash just a restart. Then froze display at system post frequently.
Red mobo video light is on.


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats to all the winners.

And B&B you're amazing for picking this up. Great stuff!


----------



## Aparition

Sure man, RMA is in process right now so I should be able to let you know in the not too distant future.


----------



## PR-Imagery

lol. Can't remember if I ever tried baking my 570 or not









I think I did but I don't recall taking the midplate off/


----------



## Aparition

What are the condition of the stickers? Oven = blackened stickers.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Doesn't have any stickers other than the serial one which is dark grey and seems to be heat resistant.


----------



## Asustweaker

If you can remove any stickers with out rearing them, go for it. But if the card is out of warranty, then it is pointless. It will not affect the baking process.

Remove all attached brackets, pci bracket included. remove the heatsink assembly. Take off anything that is removable. preheat the oven to 285, set up the card with the gpu die facing down on balled up foil at the power plugs, and on the video ports on a cookie sheet. Try to make it as level as possible, and bake for 20 minutes. Alow to cool for another 20 minutes, and re-assemble/test.

Good luck


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Never heard of this before but then again I've put HDDs in the freezer before to bring them back long enough to copy data off them.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> If you can remove any stickers with out rearing them, go for it. But if the card is out of warranty, then it is pointless. It will not affect the baking process.
> 
> Remove all attached brackets, pci bracket included. remove the heatsink assembly. Take off anything that is removable. preheat the oven to 285, set up the card with the gpu die facing down on balled up foil at the power plugs, and on the video ports on a cookie sheet. Try to make it as level as possible, and bake for 20 minutes. Alow to cool for another 20 minutes, and re-assemble/test.
> 
> Good luck


Whoa! That's just nutz!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I baked my 285 as well. Died again the winter after though

http://www.overclock.net/t/757927/another-one-of-my-gpus-died-haute-cuisine-in-progress


----------



## Aparition

I heard of cooking it for 8-12 minutes, but 20 minutes?
Interesting...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I heard of cooking it for 8-12 minutes, but 20 minutes?
> Interesting...


I was told Pre-Heat to 400F and bake for 8-10 mins. Never failed me!







(Unless the Bake wouldn't of worked to begin with...)

Also DO NOT put the GPU Die facing down, i have seen Caps fall off.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh I've dne before with different cards, just can't remeber if I did my 570 or not.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ducky arrived, thanks B&B and Enterprise


----------



## SeD669

Looks awesome


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We have had quite a low response for the OCN prizes, which isn't entirely surprising given the length of time between the end of the CC and he winners being announced.

I will try to PM the winners this weekend so we can get the prizes out the door.

I say try as I am working at least 12 hours a day.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ If anyone doesn't want theirs....


----------



## sayaman22

I would also gladly shoulder the burden of prize reception. It's a daunting task, but somebody has to do it









Also, I know that feel B&B on 12 hour shifts. Worst part for me was that I had 14 days in a row that I worked before I got time off.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We have had quite a low response for the OCN prizes, which isn't entirely surprising given the length of time between the end of the CC and he winners being announced.
> 
> I will try to PM the winners this weekend so we can get the prizes out the door.
> 
> I say try as I am working at least 12 hours a day.


Not for my two: the 4P 6128s were delivered on-time, but the USPS had a hiccup for the SSD...but I think that Kyle170 got it yesterday (according to USPS they delivered two different delivery attempt notices to two different zip codes).

Still waiting from Kyle170 to see that he actually received it.


----------



## lspaddle

I'm still waiting for my reward from dust devil, but I can be patient when it's free...

(never got any confirmation he sent it actually)


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We have had quite a low response for the OCN prizes, which isn't entirely surprising given the length of time between the end of the CC and he winners being announced.
> 
> I will try to PM the winners this weekend so we can get the prizes out the door.
> 
> I say try as I am working at least 12 hours a day.


Well if nobody wants their Prize, i would love to give them a good home. Maybe even Re-Gift some back to the Community.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We have had quite a low response for the OCN prizes, which isn't entirely surprising given the length of time between the end of the CC and he winners being announced.
> 
> I will try to PM the winners this weekend so we can get the prizes out the door.
> 
> I say try as I am working at least 12 hours a day.


I bet a few are ghosts...

24hrs then re-roll the pot.


----------



## Avonosac

Like ducky's, reroll so I can get an OCN ducky ^_^


----------



## xenomorph113

still waiting, but having to cross the boarder i expect it to take longer


----------



## dman811

Engezerstorung still hasn't sent me a reply on my copy of DOTA 2 and I have yet to get the funds together to send the i5-650 along with a possibly fried motherboard (at crystalhand's request). I should have those sent to him around the 23rd.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Not for my two: the 4P 6128s were delivered on-time, but the USPS had a hiccup for the SSD...but I think that Kyle170 got it yesterday (according to USPS they delivered two different delivery attempt notices to two different zip codes).
> 
> Still waiting from Kyle170 to see that he actually received it.


Both my prizes sent and delivered; now I'm just waiting to see who wins this 560Ti for this month's FaT that I just put up for grabs...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Would be a nice addition to my ever growing collection of hardware









Would promptly be packed away with the others never to be seen again.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Would be a nice addition to my ever growing collection of hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would promptly be packed away with the others never to be seen again.


Glad I'm not the only one who hangs on to things for too long.


----------



## Aparition

Id have a much better use for it seeing as how I am currently gpu less


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Id have a much better use for it seeing as how I am currently gpu less


Intels can always use the iGPU.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Intels can always use the iGPU.


Yeah but you can't really play any games with it.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Intels can always use the iGPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you can't really play any games with it.
Click to expand...

Sure you can! Just turn the resolution down a bit to get closer to 25-30 fps.









On another note I don't mind having iGPU available as I had driver issues once where it would BSOD on booting with the GPU installed. Atiman uninstalled fixed it but you still have to actually see what you're doing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Id have a much better use for it seeing as how I am currently gpu less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intels can always use the iGPU.
Click to expand...

2011 chips don't have the iGPU.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 2011 chips don't have the iGPU.


Luckily he has a 3770k though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 2011 chips don't have the iGPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he has a 3770k though.
Click to expand...

I know, I was just pointing out that not all Intel CPU's have the iGPU.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know, I was just pointing out that not all Intel CPU's have the iGPU.


Trufax


----------



## Aparition

Yes indeed! Thank goodness for it to. Otherwise id be in real trouble


----------



## Ithanul

Ok, sorry for the late messaging off for the prizes I donated.
Been so busy the past few weeks at the shop. Finally a break though.


----------



## Jimbags

should list the winners on here too judt in case pm stuffs up?


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok, sorry for the late messaging off for the prizes I donated.
> Been so busy the past few weeks at the shop. Finally a break though.


Right there with you man!! put in 82 hrs last week.

My prizes will go out to all the lucky winners this thursday!! Give em all good home people


----------



## Sethy666

Yeah! My ducky keyboard arrived yesteday. Thank you OCN and Tankguys... I love it.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Yeah! My ducky keyboard arrived yesteday. Thank you OCN and Tankguys... I love it.


I'd like to get my hands on one of those. I've heard great things about them. Illuminated blue would be absolutely gorgeous to go along with my rig.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

They are absolutely great. I've rewritten my resume in LaTeX, wrote documents I didn't have to finish in like 3 months just to test the ergonomics of the keyboard









Build quality is great and the keys just feel more solid to press vs my old logitech G15. I have MX Blues so the tactile works really well as well. The G15 was like walking through sand on the beach while the Ducky is like walking on concrete, it just doesn't tire you out that much compared to the G15.

The only things that were a downgrade for me were the illumination when typing in the dark (luckily I haven't played a PC game in like 2-3 years) and spamming keys feels awkward right now because set and reset points are on different levels. So instead of rapidly pushing the key around switching level on a linear resistance switch, you have to wait for it to pop up a bit higher after registering. Happens for example when spamming delete or one of the F-keys when trying to enter the BIOS. I knew this before choosing the keys though, is not really an issue for me, just stating it. Noice also isn't as bad as I thought it would be for the Blue keys though definitely more noicy than my G15.

Great keyboard, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. If you want to buy one I'd get a Ducky Shine though since illumination would definitely help in the dark and MX Browns, Reds or Blacks if you're a gamer


----------



## ps-gunkie

Hey guys, I haven't kept up with this thread for over a month or so. I was wondering what's going on with the postbits? I don't think I've gotten mine yet. I'm quite proud of my CC postbit collection, so I'd love to add another entry.


----------



## PR-Imagery

6-12months after the date that question gets asked. So two months from now, when someone asks again, 6-12months from that point.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't kept up with this thread for over a month or so. I was wondering what's going on with the postbits? I don't think I've gotten mine yet. I'm quite proud of my CC postbit collection, so I'd love to add another entry.


Your [email protected] postbit is in your profile. I think you meant Chimp Challenge Badge, in which case, I'm not sure, I'll check to see if those are being worked on.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Ah yes, that's the one, just mixed up the names.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> Ah yes, that's the one, just mixed up the names.


No worries, I've PM'd the moderator that manually added them last year to see what the plan for this year is.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> No worries, I've PM'd the moderator that manually added them last year to see what the plan for this year is.


Alright, thank you.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> Ah yes, that's the one, just mixed up the names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I've PM'd the moderator that manually added them last year to see what the plan for this year is.
Click to expand...

I give you props for taking the duty yourself, glad to see OCN Veterans showing how it's done







(Hope i can be one some day)


----------



## kingchris

o yer, im a winner. check out that badge..









thank you.

hope to add a mil badge next to it real soon.


----------



## KipH

Do we have badges now?

Not I


----------



## dman811

I don't have mine yet







I guess it is a waiting game


----------



## Krusher33

They're probably still manually adding them.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> They're probably still manually adding them.


I don't think so, ENTERPRISE told me he was working with Huddler so they wouldn't have to manually add them. I'm not sure though, I do notice I have a CC badge now, must be from last year, because I wasn't around for this year's CC.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Good thing they're finally catching up on last year so this year will get theirs soon. I'm glad to see some positive signs though.


----------



## Krusher33

I don't know if mine is updated... I can't remember what # I'm on.


----------



## Aparition

badges?

...nope not yet


----------



## bfromcolo

Wow I have a new badge!

Kind of reminds me of Steve Martin in The Jerk. I'm somebody now!


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Wow I have a new badge!
> 
> Kind of reminds me of Steve Martin in The Jerk. I'm somebody now!


lol. Just before he gets shot at!


----------



## Avonosac

Badges? We don't need no stinkin BADGES!

Kidding, I want my badge









E: OH SNAP I HAVE MINE


----------



## arvidab

What is badge?

2x is what it is...lets see if it stays.


----------



## epidemic

We don't need no stinkin badges. On a side note mine still says 3x not 4x


----------



## anubis1127

Now I'm going to have to watch Blazing Saddles again tonight.


----------



## DUpgrade

Woohoo I have the CC badge finally!


----------



## Krusher33

Is that where that from? I couldn't remember.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is that where that from? I couldn't remember.


It's one of the places






It was originally in Humphrey Bogart's "The Treasure of the Sierra Madre". It was also in one of the Cheech n Chong movies, but I can't remember which one it was..


----------



## aas88keyz

Got an extension on my CC badge. Now I can die peacefully. That is in 60 or so years from now...










Keep on foldin'!


----------



## PR-Imagery

ENTERPRISE


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It was also in one of the Cheech n Chong movies, but I can't remember which one it was..


Still Smokin'


----------



## mxfreek09

My badge showed up. Didnt even realize it till someone said something. Im sure everyone will have theirs soon as long as they can keep being patient.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Now I'm going to have to watch Blazing Saddles again tonight.


You're welcome.


----------



## Sethy666

Im badged up!









Thanks to Enterprise and everyone that was involved in making this happen!


----------



## Blitz6804

Get *ALL* the badges! I have participant, 4x participant, and 3x participant... even though I only competed five times, it thinks I did it eight!











Champion, 5x, millionaire, and Sherpa should be all I have.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*
> 
> Get *ALL* the badges! I have participant, 4x participant, and 3x participant... even though I only competed five times, it thinks I did it eight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champion, 5x, millionaire, and Sherpa should be all I have.


I've been wondering for awhile, what's the Sherpa one for?


----------



## Blitz6804

Those of us who helped in the transition from vBulletin to Huddler.


----------



## dman811

I should have my badge soon enough if everyone else is getting theirs.


----------



## Majorhi

Whoa! Out of nowhere my badge arrived! And a 2x one at that! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kevdog

Hot digity, 3rd times the charm, that was unexpected... Thanks to whoever is responsible


----------



## 5prout

Hmm, I should have a 3x participant badge...


----------



## gboeds

thanks for the timely badge update!


----------



## cam51037

Yay! Badges! Now we'll all forget about them in a few days, lol.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yay! Badges! Now we'll all forget about them in a few days, lol.


----------



## Majorhi

Now I need to earn my foldathon badge!


----------



## kingchris

we are so easy to please....


----------



## Paradigm84

I have mine aswell, even though I only donated 16k points from all my hardware over the 10 days.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I will remember it forever. If i had mine... lol


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I will remember it forever. If i had mine... lol


Me.. I plan to screen shot it and mount it on my digital picture frame


----------



## dman811

Still waiting for mine. At first I thought they were doing it by who donated the most down to who donated the least, and now that Paradigm has his, I realize that assumption was incorrect.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*
> 
> Get *ALL* the badges! I have participant, 4x participant, and 3x participant... even though I only competed five times, it thinks I did it eight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champion, 5x, millionaire, and Sherpa should be all I have.


Sherpa eh? Admin fancies OCN the equivalent of Everest?


----------



## mkclan

Ok, I get one badge, but were is my last year badge?


----------



## anubis1127

Hey guys, anybody that hasn't received a badge for this year, or last year, please PM me. I'm compiling a list for anyone that got missed to be manually added.


----------



## dman811

TESTING TO SEE IF I NEED TO PM ANUBIS. Hopefully not though.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> TESTING TO SEE IF I NEED TO PM ANUBIS. Hopefully not though.


Haha, I'll add you to the list.


----------



## 5prout

I am pretty sure I should have a 3x badge instead of a 2x


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> I am pretty sure I should have a 3x badge instead of a 2x


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Scvhero

yayy!! love to all the folders!


----------



## kingchris

My first million is so close i can smell it.

EDIT, I got it, thanks to the chimp challenge for getting me into folding.


----------



## dman811

Now that I have my main rig back I should get to 1Mil pretty fast. Only 442,114 more points to go, and I will have that by the end of next month for sure.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> My first million is so close i can smell it.
> 
> EDIT, I got it, thanks to the chimp challenge for getting me into folding.


Congrats! You're now a (folding) millionaire!


----------



## dman811

Any updates on the people who don't have badges yet anubis? Also, I posted in the TC thread saying that if anyone wanted a HD 5770 24/7 folder on their team I was willing to do it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Any updates on the people who don't have badges yet anubis? Also, I posted in the TC thread saying that if anyone wanted a HD 5770 24/7 folder on their team I was willing to do it.


I'll post an updated list of everyone I have so far in the thread in a bit, and if anybody else doesn't see their name, or have their badge, then they can PM me. I haven't turned the list in yet, wanted to give everyone that participated in CC a chance to see the thread.

Yeah, I'm going to be adding people to TC this weekend, you are not alone, I have about 3 or 4 other new guys to add. Hang in there, I'll pm you more details on TC.


----------



## dman811

OK sounds like a plan!


----------



## OzMan84

I am hoping to be able to join in with "Silent But Deadly" in the next couple of weeks. Just waiting on a RA return


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzMan84*
> 
> I am hoping to be able to join in with "Silent But Deadly" in the next couple of weeks. Just waiting on a RA return


Cool, just PM me if you would like to whenever you get back up and running.


----------



## OzMan84

will do mate


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just posting here too - still no updates on badges?

EDIT:
PM'ed anubis, he put me on the list


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just posting here too - still no updates on badges?
> 
> EDIT:
> PM'ed anubis, he put me on the list


I did the same.


----------



## KipH

Do I has getted badges?

YES! I has a badge. No!!!! No take my badge.


----------



## Aparition

Badgees?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Badgees?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*


----------



## Avonosac

Who got bronchitis?


----------

